# Die Spessartwölfe - Mountainbiken rund um Hanau



## Yahoo (11. Dezember 2007)

Dies ist die neue Heimat der Spessartwölfe. 

Die gewachsene Gemeinschaft der Biker aus Hanau und dem nahegelegenen Umland lässt sich doch in ihren Grundfesten nicht erschüttern.

Hier finden regelmäßig Ausfahrten in Nah und Fern für die unterschiedlichen Interessen statt. Ob entspannte Touren zum Konditionsaufbau, CC-Touren mit WAB-Anteil, traillastigen Ausfahrten in mittlerem Gelände bis hin zu geschmeidigen Enduro- und FR-Touren sollte für jeden Geschmack etwas im Angebot sein.

Selbstverständlich kommt auch der kommunikative und gesellige Anteil nicht zu kurz. Wer sich gemeinsam einen Anstieg hochquält, nach einer rasanten Abfahrt mit einem Grinsen über beide Ohren wieder im Tal steht, bei einer Hüttenübernachtung das Schnarchen seiner Mitfahrer ertragen oder seinen letzten Flicken nach einer Panne geteilt hat, der muss sich auch ausgiebig über die bestandenen Abenteuer unterhalten dürfen.

Der Fred lebt von der Teilnahme aller, nicht von dem Diktat einzelner. In diesem Sinne - Happy Trails.


----------



## Yahoo (11. Dezember 2007)

Bevor es in dem Trubel der letzten Tage untergeht.

Hier noch einmal die Erinnerung an dasEOS-Meeting 2007 in der Buchberg Gaststätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (12. Dezember 2007)

Ist dieser Fred jetzt die neue Heimat der Spessartwölfe? Meine Annahme sollte doch richtig sein, oder?


----------



## caroka (12. Dezember 2007)

@Yahoo

Den Witz find ich nicht gut.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Dezember 2007)

wir haben wieder eine Heimat !

Diese Woche ist die letzte von 8 Wochen am Stueck, in denen ich ausschliesslich im Ausland war und damit unter der Woche an keinem Ausritt / Wolfsrudelauslauf im Spessart teilnehmen konnte. Zumindest gilt das fuer 2007.  Werde mich in der restlichen Weihnachtszeit schon mal von zu Hause loseisen und wie ich Fraa Struwwelisch einschaetze wird sie auch mitmachen (das Neue muss ja eingefahren werden). Wir werden die Tourenangebote beobachten und dann zuschlagen. Oder auch selbst anbieten.

BDSAB (bis dem Samstach auffm Buchbersch)

der Kombinatschef


----------



## Kulminator (12. Dezember 2007)

Hey, super, endlich ein eigener Wölfe-Thread  

Gleich mal bitte für Samstag nachmittag eine MTB-Tour zum Aschaffenburger Weihnachtsmarkt vormerken! Quasi schon mal eine Einstimmung auf die abendliche Weihnachtsfeier. LMB folgt noch...


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Dezember 2007)

Achja,

wenn alles klappt, bringe ich am Samstag Abend 2 Muster unseres Trikot-Suppliers mit, da koennen wir mal probieren, ob wir die Biermuskel darin verstauen koennen.

Und, dann ist auch die letzte Abstimmung bezueglich Design angesagt, dass wir mal zur Bestellung und Lieferung kommen koennen bevor die Hochsaison anfaengt  

der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Dezember 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Achja,
> 
> wenn alles klappt, bringe ich am Samstag Abend 2 Muster unseres Trikot-Suppliers mit, da koennen wir mal probieren, ob wir die Biermuskel darin verstauen koennen.
> 
> ...



 Sehr gut. Kannst du bitte auch 'ne Preisliste mitbringen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Kannst du bitte auch 'ne Preisliste mitbringen?



Der Preis richtet sich nach der Anzahl der X'en in der Größe! 

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Dezember 2007)

Hier noch mal eine Erinnerung an unsere Ffm Freireiter Tour morgen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5580

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Dezember 2007)

geiler fred hier, besonders der gründer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (12. Dezember 2007)

Morsche ihr Wölfe...

schön, dass es wieder ein zu Hause für das Rudel gibt. 

Ich weiß nicht, wie ihr das seht, aber was ich im alten Fred ein bischen schade fand ist, dass es zum Schluss bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nur noch Berichte gab, wer wann und wo unterwegs war. So wirds mit nem Rudelausflug immer bissl schwierig... Vielleicht besteht ja die Möglichkeit, zukünftig kurz im Fred bekannt zu geben bevor man losfährt, damit man sich evtl. anschließen kann.






Man könnte ggf. beim anstehenden EOS-Meeting einen weiteren Agendapunkt zufügen: Review Telefon-/Emailliste


@Kulmi Wenns nicht ganz so spät losgeht, bin ich Samstag in Aschebersch dabei. 
Ich muss allerdings um 16.30 wieder zurück sein, da um 17.00 Uhr Weihnachtsliederspielen und Glühweintrinken aufm Plan steht.

Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Siam (12. Dezember 2007)

Da komme ich doch jazzmans Bitte nach und frage mal, ob irgendwer Heute  ab 18:30 vom Shooters aus eine 8-Punkte-Runde (wohin auch immer) drehen möchte. Trockenheit vorausgesetzt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Google (12. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie ihr das seht, aber was ich im alten Fred ein bischen schade fand ist, dass es zum Schluss bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nur noch Berichte gab, wer wann und wo unterwegs war.


Du darfst das 


Siam schrieb:


> Da komme ich doch jazzmans Bitte nach und frage mal, ob irgendwer Heute  ab 18:30 vom Shooters aus eine 8-Punkte-Runde (wohin auch immer) drehen möchte. Trockenheit vorausgesetzt.


You know, ich kann leider nur Morgen fahren. Siehe LMB

Grüzi


Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (12. Dezember 2007)

@Siam: mittwochs steht bei mir immer BigBand Probe aufm Programm... Komm heute also nicht zum radeln. Aber ich hab ja noch 22 Punkte Vorsprung...


----------



## Kulminator (12. Dezember 2007)

@ Siam: Mittwoch abend kann ich nie...  Willst du Samstag abend nicht mitheulen?

@ jaz: keine Sorge, will am Samstag auch rechtzeitig wieder zurück sein. Siehst ja später im LMB, ob es zeitlich zu kritisch wird (was ich aber nicht glaube).

zum Thema Touren: meiner Meinung wurden die meisten Touren im Thread angekündigt - wenn auch ohne LMB (das kann nicht jeder so perfekt ausarbeiten). 
Alle anderen Touren waren meist wetter- oder zeitbedingt kurzentschlossen gemacht. Lass uns deine Anregung als Motivation verstehen, die Touren künftig besser zu kommunizieren.


----------



## Kulminator (12. Dezember 2007)

Yahoo schrieb:


> Der Fred lebt von der Teilnahme aller, nicht von dem Diktat einzelner. In diesem Sinne - Happy Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Dezember 2007)

Siam, stell halt was rein. Vielleicht findet sich ein Mitstreiter für nachher. Mehr als allein fahren kann doch nicht passieren. 

Im Winter ist die Resonanz nun mal nicht so groß, gerade wenn's dunkel, nass und/oder kalt ist. 

Wichtig ist, dass hier Touren stehen und sich jeder das aussucht was und wann's ihm passt.


----------



## Siam (12. Dezember 2007)

Im Dunkeln muß mit mir keiner fahren 

Google, jazzman und Erdi01 wissen ja was ich meine...

Eintrag hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5589

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kulminator (12. Dezember 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Ist dieser Fred jetzt die neue Heimat der Spessartwölfe? Meine Annahme sollte doch richtig sein, oder?



Kann es sein, daß du beim Cube Team im WP mitfährst? Wie kommst du denn dazu?


----------



## Kulminator (12. Dezember 2007)

hier gehts zur Anmeldung für Samstag Nachmittag...


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Dezember 2007)

@Kulmi,


ok, ich versuchs halt mal mit der Gluehweinrunde. Wenn ich schon weg bin von Weib&Kind, dann richtig (EOS + Spacken). Werde mir dann wohl kraeftig WIPO Punkte eintragen koennen.

Fraa Struwwelisch nehme ich nicht mit, die ist noch nicht Gluehweinfest

bis denne, keep you postet falls ich mich wieder abmelden muss

der Kombi


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Dezember 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Im Dunkeln muß mit mir keiner fahren
> 
> Google, jazzman und Erdi01 wissen ja was ich meine...
> 
> Thomas



Hej Tom, hab mir grad mal Deine Bildergalerie angesehen...
...I am impressed...

Muss jetzt irgendwie ne Bank ausrauben um genug Kohle zu kriegen um doch nicht Sigma PowerLed kaufen sondern wenigstens ne Wilma.

Frank


----------



## Kulminator (12. Dezember 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @Kulmi,
> 
> 
> ok, ich versuchs halt mal mit der Gluehweinrunde. Wenn ich schon weg bin von Weib&Kind, dann richtig (EOS + Spacken). Werde mir dann wohl kraeftig WIPO Punkte eintragen koennen.
> ...



.. dort gibt es auch Kinderpunsch...


----------



## _jazzman_ (12. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> .. dort gibt es auch Kinderpunsch...


..unn haase O-Saft.... unn haase Äbbelsaft.... unn was waas ich noch alles...  Ach ja Leebkuche... 

@Kulmi: Besteht die Möchlichkeit irchendwo unnerwegs oizustaiche? Odder soll ich ans Schuuders komme?


----------



## Google (12. Dezember 2007)

edit


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Dezember 2007)

Was hast du denn dauernd mit mir? Gibt's sonst keinen, mit dem du dich unterhalten kannst? Soll ich dir evtl. 20 Cent überweisen, dann hört vielleicht 'ne Parkuhr zu. Langsam verlier ich bei dem ständigen Geseier wirklich die Geduld. 

Ich will hier meinen Spaß und stelle keinen an den Pranger. Bei einigen deiner Postings hingegen, die explizit an mich adressiert sind, habe ich ernsthafte Zweifel. Halte dir also mal einen Spiegel vor's Gesicht und überleg erst mal bevor du schreibst. Wenn du jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legst und es auch noch auf dich beziehst, dann tut's mir leid. Wir sind alle kleine Lichter im Universum, warum soll die Sonne ausgerechnet dich anstrahlen?

Dass wir beide eine sehr konträre Vorstellung vom Biken haben, lässt sich nicht verleugnen. Aber warum ich mir hier dauernd dieses Geschmiere gefallen lassen soll, das entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Fahr du deinen Weg, ich fahre meinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (12. Dezember 2007)

Lieber Bruder Jörn

da Du zweifellos den Eingangspost geschrieben hast und ich auch zweifellos Dein Absender des letzten Satzes sein sollte blieb mir ja nicht viel übrig Dich zu bitten und persönlich zu benennen. Das letzte mal übrigens als ich Dich persönlich ansprach, war im Frühjahr  und das auch das einzige Mal, Oder  

Anscheinend hast Du aber nicht begriffen, dass mein letzter Post mein Angebot war die ewige Streiterei beizulegen ohne aber unerwähnt zu lassen, dass ich die Provokation sehr wohl notiert habe, aber um des Friedens willen nichts großartig mehr kommentieren möchte und wir es dabei belassen sollten. Du und wer auch immer mit will gehst den Deinen und ich den meinen Weg.

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir den letzten Post nochmals überlegen ob Du ihn so stehn lassen möchtest, ich finde es ist kein guter Anfang für einen neuen Thread. Aber ich will hier niemanden etwas aufdiktieren  

Ich wäre meinerseits bereit ebenso Ruhe einkehren zu lassen und meinen Post entsprechend ändern. 

Let us biking! 

Grüße

Google


----------



## der-silberfisch (12. Dezember 2007)

Naabend zusammen,

ich bin noch da, ich war nicht weg und ich bleib auch hier.

Ich hab den alten Tread bis zum Ende mitgelesen und mich gleich auf die Suche nach einer Fortsetzung mit den Wölfen gemacht. Da ich 3 Schichten und meine Mädel 2 Schichten arbeitet und wir auch noch einen Sohn haben ist es für mich sehr schwer einen Zeitpunkt zu finden mit euch zu biken. Wenn ich dann mal kann hab ich bisher immer viel Spaß dabei gehabt. Egal wer auch immer dabei war. Es hat sich hier ne prima Truppe gebildet in der man auch mit wenig Zeit akzeptiert wird. Das ist mir viel Wert. Darum werde ich auch in Zukunft immer mitlesen, ab und zu meinen Senf dazu abgeben und am allerliebsten mitbiken.

Was mir aber nicht gefällt ist die Tatsache, daß hier schon zu beginn alte Feindschaften wieder auftreten.  

Der Hinweis auf das Diktat einzelner ist sicher auf Google gezielt. Das hätte nicht müssen sein. Daß Frank sich dadurch auf den Schlips getreten fühlt kann ich verstehen. Ich denke aber, daß es nun auch mal ein Ende haben muß. Ich will hier nicht der große Schiedsrichter sein, aber ich möchte an alle appelieren, das Kriegsbeil zu begraben und einfach das zu tun wofür der Tread eröffnet wurde.

Lasst uns ne Menge Spaß haben, zum biken verabreden, zum Bierchen oder der Geburtstagsfeier verabreden und das Jahresende mit einer gemütlichen Runde am Samstag auf dem Buchberg angehen.  

Bis dann in alter Frische  
euer Silberfisch


----------



## KillerN (12. Dezember 2007)

der-silberfisch schrieb:


> Was mir aber nicht gefällt ist die Tatsache, daß hier schon zu beginn alte Feindschaften wieder auftreten.
> 
> Der Hinweis auf das Diktat einzelner ist sicher auf Google gezielt. Das hätte nicht müssen sein. Daß Frank sich dadurch auf den Schlips getreten fühlt kann ich verstehen. Ich denke aber, daß es nun auch mal ein Ende haben muß. Ich will hier nicht der große Schiedsrichter sein, aber ich möchte an alle appelieren, das Kriegsbeil zu begraben und einfach das zu tun wofür der Tread eröffnet wurde.



Ich muss Silberfisch voll und ganz zustimmen !  

(Ich hatte eben einen längeren Text mit meiner Meinung verfasst, ihn aber letztendlich wieder gelöscht)

Und jetzt fassen wir uns wieder alle an den Händen und haben uns lieb !

Diese ewige hin und her ist doch einfach Sinnlos ...

Schlaft gut.

Jens


----------



## Google (13. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du Dir den letzten Post nochmals überlegen ob Du ihn so stehn lassen möchtest, ich finde es ist kein guter Anfang für einen neuen Thread. Aber ich will hier niemanden etwas aufdiktieren
> 
> Ich wäre meinerseits bereit ebenso Ruhe einkehren zu lassen und meinen Post entsprechend ändern.
> 
> ...


Fehlanzeige ! 

Ich werde mich zu Deinen Beleidigungen äussern, sobald ich Zeit habe. Das lass ich so nicht stehen!


----------



## wissefux (13. Dezember 2007)

moin  

traurig traurig traurig  

vielleicht sollte unser mod mal wieder eingreifen, diverses löschen und einige unverbesserliche an den ohren ziehen  

obwohl alle scheinbar einen waffenstillstand wollen, kriegt doch irgendwie keiner die kurve


----------



## Google (13. Dezember 2007)

der-silberfisch schrieb:


> Was mir aber nicht gefällt ist die Tatsache, daß hier schon zu beginn alte Feindschaften wieder auftreten.





KillerN schrieb:


> Diese ewige hin und her ist doch einfach Sinnlos





wissefux schrieb:


> obwohl alle scheinbar einen waffenstillstand wollen, kriegt doch irgendwie keiner die kurve


.....also dann bitte jetzt!

Ein größeres Entgegenkommen als meine posts zu löschen ist von meiner Seite nicht möglich.

Bitte keinen weiteren Anschuldigungen im neuen Thread, ich hoffe, wer auch immer, kommt mir entgegen und ändert den letzten Satz im ersten Post, @[email protected] Post 17? .......Post 27?

Dann sollten wir es schaffen, die Leiche seeeehr tief zu begraben  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2007)

edit


----------



## Siam (13. Dezember 2007)

@Google:

Da habe ich aufgrund des miesen Wetters Gestern doch nur 4 Punkte eingefahren und Heute, wo ich nicht mitkommen kann, fährt jazzman auch schon wieder...  
Ich werde schon gar nicht mehr auf seine Punkte schauen, das zieht ja nur runter  (gut, bei Dir brauch ich sowieso gar nicht zu fragen ).

Aber ab nächster Woche habe ich Urlaub . Und das Wetter soll gut werden. Schaun wir mal....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Erst schreiben dann löschen was soll das? 
Wenn jemand was zu sagen hat sollte er es tun.
Auch ich habe bestimmt bei einigen Dingen eine andere Meinung, aber das sollte doch kein Problem sein. Es gab Spitzen in beide Richtungen und jetzt das!

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> @Google:
> 
> Da habe ich aufgrund des miesen Wetters Gestern doch nur 4 Punkte eingefahren und Heute, wo ich nicht mitkommen kann, fährt jazzman auch schon wieder...
> Ich werde schon gar nicht mehr auf seine Punkte schauen, das zieht ja nur runter  (gut, bei Dir brauch ich sowieso gar nicht zu fragen ).
> ...




Hey Tom, mach dich locker. Es geht hier um die Teamwertung - nicht die Einzelleistung! Das Wölfe-Ruff Team hat doch bisher eine anständige Leistung eingefahren? Kannst am Samstag nachmittag lockere 16 Punkte für euer Team holen....


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Kulmi: Besteht die Möchlichkeit irchendwo unnerwegs oizustaiche? Odder soll ich ans Schuuders komme?



am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn wir gemeinsam am Shooters starten könnten, weil ich nicht genau weiss, wann wir wo vorbeikommen. Ganz grob fahren wir über die Fasanerie, Weisskirchen und lange Schneisse nach AB. Mach halt mal nen Vorschlag, wann du wo einsteigen könntest?


----------



## Google (13. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Auch ich habe bestimmt bei einigen Dingen eine andere Meinung, aber das sollte doch kein Problem sein. Es gab Spitzen in beide Richtungen und jetzt das!// Rocky


Häää?? Kein Problem? 

Das muss ich jetzt glaube ich nicht verstehen....


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Häää?? Kein Problem?
> 
> Das muss ich jetzt glaube ich nicht verstehen....



Was willst du?
Wir haben immer nur auf Kritik reagiert!

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. Dezember 2007)

Siam schrieb:


> Da habe ich aufgrund des miesen Wetters Gestern doch nur 4 Punkte eingefahren und Heute, wo ich nicht mitkommen kann, fährt jazzman auch schon wieder...



Es geht doch nichts über eine gut durchdachte Wann-geh-ich-WP-Punkte-sammeln-und-wann-bleib-ich-mal-schön-zu-Hause-Taktik












Siam schrieb:


> Aber ab nächster Woche habe ich Urlaub .



Ich auch....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Kulminator schrieb:


> am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn wir gemeinsam am Shooters starten könnten, weil ich nicht genau weiss, wann wir wo vorbeikommen.



OK, geht klar... Ich hoffe dass ich den Weg dahin finde...


----------



## Google (13. Dezember 2007)

Die Betreffenden sind ja gerade online. Es gibt also kein Entgegenkommen im Sinne von einigen geäusserten Wünschen und mir gegenüber? Lassen wir Ruhe einkehren oder wie solls weitergehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siam (13. Dezember 2007)

Freut Euch darüber!


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2007)

Weltklasse!

hab eben eine neue Funktion entdeckt: geht ins Kontrollzentrum, Buddy-/Ignorierliste, füllt die beiden Listen mit euch bekannten Namen und anschliessend Speichern. Dann zurück ins Forum und gucken, was passiert ist...


----------



## Google (13. Dezember 2007)

Na dann eben nicht  

Ich habe kein Problem zu offerieren was der neuerliche Aufhänger für diese Diskussion ist. Mein ursprünglicher Post 26:

Björn, ich hatte gehofft, daß Du auf meine Bitte hin und des Friedens willen die Anspielung auf mich löschst. Leider ohne Erfolg. 


Yahoo schrieb:


> Der Fred lebt von der Teilnahme aller, nicht von dem Diktat einzelner. In diesem Sinne - Happy Trails.



Damit werde ich leben können, weil ich weiß, dass es auch einige gibt, die kapiert haben um was es eigentlich ging.

Auch wenn es eindeutig eine Provokation darstellt, werd ich mal gar nix weiter dazu sagen....

Wir wollen ja alle nur Biken!





​Grüße

Google.......

.......und die schon bekannte Antwort:



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was hast du denn dauernd mit mir? Gibt's sonst keinen, mit dem du dich unterhalten kannst? Soll ich dir evtl. 20 Cent überweisen, dann hört vielleicht 'ne Parkuhr zu. Langsam verlier ich bei dem ständigen Geseier wirklich die Geduld.
> 
> Ich will hier meinen Spaß und stelle keinen an den Pranger. Bei einigen deiner Postings hingegen, die explizit an mich adressiert sind, habe ich ernsthafte Zweifel. Halte dir also mal einen Spiegel vor's Gesicht und überleg erst mal bevor du schreibst. Wenn du jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legst und es auch noch auf dich beziehst, dann tut's mir leid. Wir sind alle kleine Lichter im Universum, warum soll die Sonne ausgerechnet dich anstrahlen?
> 
> ...



Den Rest kann ja jeder nach Bedarf die in den Ursprungszustand versetzten, darauffolgenden Posts lesen 

Ich habe meine Bereitschaft bekundet, mehr geht nicht  

In welcher Form ich "reagiere" lass ich mal offen. Ob ich das Eurem Niveau angepasst  (der einzelne weiß wen ich meine  machen werde, will wohl überlegt sein :kotz:


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. Dezember 2007)

Moin zusammen,
was ist denn hier los??? 

Ich habe zwar nicht alles gelesen aber das es hier mal so abgeht, dass hätte ich nie im Leben gedacht.

Vielleicht sollte man mal darüber nachdenken, dass so ein Verhalten neue potenzielle Mitbiker abschrecken könnte. Die Spessartwölfe sind so eine tolle Gruppe und es macht (mir jedenfalls) sehr viel Spaß mit euch zu biken aber wenn bei der ersten Kontaktaufnahme vor ca. 1 Jahr so eine Stimmung hier geherrscht hätte, wäre ich nicht mitgefahren. 


Sorry, dass ich mich einmische aber ich konnte mich gerade nicht zurückhalten. Ihr müsst nämlich nicht glauben, dass ich nur weil ich im Moment nicht bike, euren Thread nicht verfolge. 

Ich bin immer da...


----------



## Lanzelot (13. Dezember 2007)

Servus allerseits,

also ich bin hier auch meist nur lesenderweise unterwegs und kenne Euch, bis auf Google, MTB-Ede und KillerN, nicht persönlich.
Ist schon spannend zu beobachten wie so ein Wort das andere gibt und einiges aus dem Ruder läuft.
Ich muss mich meinem Vorschreiber hier mal anschliessen.....würde ich sowas im Fernsehen sehen, wärs wieder eine dieser schlechten deutschen Sitcoms.
Aber eigentlich, denke ich zumindest (obwohl es manchmal nicht so aussieht), sind doch hier nur erwachsene Leute unterwegs, sodass man sich doch mal auf das Wesentliche besinnen sollte, nämlichs aufs gemeinsame biken und nicht auf jeden Post das anderen gleich mit einer spitzen Bemerkung antwortet.

In diesem Sinne....

frohes Biken

Gruss

Lanzelot


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Man könnte ggf. beim anstehenden EOS-Meeting einen weiteren Agendapunkt zufügen: Review Telefon-/Emailliste



Guter Vorschlag. 

Wir hatten diese Liste ja im Frühjahr bereits einmal verteilt. Zur Aktualisierung biete ich folgendes an: Jeder der drauf will, schickt mir seine Kontaktdaten (Nik, richtiger Name, Adresse, Tel.Nr., Mailaddy privat und/oder Firma, B-Day?) per PN.

Ich trage die Daten dann gerne zusammen und verteile die Liste per Mail.


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Guter Vorschlag.
> 
> Wir hatten diese Liste ja im Frühjahr bereits einmal verteilt. Zur Aktualisierung biete ich folgendes an: Jeder der drauf will, schickt mir seine Kontaktdaten (Nik, richtiger Name, Adresse, Tel.Nr., Mailaddy privat und/oder Firma, B-Day?) per PN.
> 
> Ich trage die Daten dann gerne zusammen und verteile die Liste per Mail.


Ich habe die alte Liste! Mit fast allen Daten!


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2007)

Leute, bevor wir es vergessen (was uns leider bei dem einen oder anderen dummerweise passiert ist), hier mal was wirklich erfreuliches: 

 A L L E S G U T E ZUM B-DAY Mtb-Ede ...  

Freu mich auf weitere gemeinsame Abenteuer....


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Dezember 2007)

Guuuden,

ich bin zwar kein Spessartwolf - eher ein Wetterauer Fuchs  oder ein Taunus Adler  - bin aber schon lange ein "stiller Mitleser" des alten und nun auch neuen Threads.

Wenn also das 



> Hier finden regelmäßig Ausfahrten in Nah und Fern für die unterschiedlichen Interessen statt.



und das



> Der Fred lebt von der Teilnahme aller, nicht von dem Diktat einzelner



stimmt, dann leg ich mal los!

Ich fahre 10-12 Marathons pro Jahr, zusätzlich im Winter Crossduathlons und trainiere entsprechend geplant und intensiv.
Aber oft trainiere ich alleine und das ist besonders bei Grundlagentraining net immer lustig. Dazu muss ich sagen daß, wenn ich trainiere, ich keinen Bock auf Einkehrpausen und sowas habe. Ist halt so. Touren mit Foto- und Einkehrpausen fahr ich im Urlaub.

Heißt aber net daß ich ein unkommunikativer Zeitgenosse bin, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber unterhalten kann ich mich auch gut während des bikens 

Ich bin auch - bezogen aufs Grundlagentraining - kein Heizer und pass mich gerne an.

Also, wenn sich hier jemand findet der Bock hat, ab und an beim KM-fressen dabei zu sein würde ich mich freuen! Da ich Montags frei habe muss ich da einen Teil meines Trainings legen, meist so um die Mittagszeit. Da werde ich wohl weiterhin alleine fahren müssen.......

Z.b. jetzt am Sonntag. Ich hab nen LMB-Eintrag für ein Grundlagentraining auf dem Niddaradweg gemacht. Guggst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5410

Das läuft so, daß ich ca. 12:15 Uhr hier losdüse, auf die Hohe Straße Ri. Bergen fahre, dort am Lohrberg vorbei über die Friedberger und ab auf den Heiligenstockweg runter an die Nidda. Von da aus dann wie im LMB beschrieben.
Sollte sich aber niemand von meinem Team oder jemand anderes aus der FFM-Gegend  eintragen dann könnte man auch direkt von Bischofsheim aus über den Hühnerberg nach Gronau an die Nidda fahren. 

Nuja, lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich werde versuchen regelmäßig meine Ausfahrten hier bekannt geben, vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

Ede, alter Fahrensmann. 

Die allerbesten Wünsche zum Wiegenfest. Bleib gesund und munter. 

Wir haben noch jede Menge Abenteuer vor uns, ich freue mich drauf sie gemeinsam mit dir zu meistern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Servus EDE,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 
Wir werden ihn am Samstag ordentlich begießen.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ede,
natürlich auch vom Willis alles Gute und lass dich schön feiern.


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Dezember 2007)

Unbekannterweise auch oder trotzdem von mir Herzlichen Glückstrumpf an Ede!


----------



## der-silberfisch (13. Dezember 2007)

und natürlich auch aus Krotzeborsch einen Glückwunsch an Ede 

Wir sehen uns Samstag.

Ciao


----------



## randi (13. Dezember 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Guuuden,
> 
> ich bin zwar kein Spessartwolf - eher ein Wetterauer Fuchs  oder ein Taunus Adler  - bin aber schon lange ein "stiller Mitleser" des alten und nun auch neuen Threads.
> 
> ...



Komisch bis jetzt hat noch kein Wolf darauf reagiert bzw. geheult


----------



## fohns (13. Dezember 2007)

@Ede
Dir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!
Lass Dich schön feiern und viel Glück und vor allem: happy trails!!








@samstagsrunden
Gestern mittag wollte ich mich noch an Siam zu einer kleinen Runde dranhängen, gestern abend hat es mich schon wieder dahingesiecht.
An Biken ist vor nächster Woche gar nicht zu denken. An der BB-Feier kann ich auch nicht teilnehmen. 
Euch viel Spaß dabei!!

Bis demnächst, es grüßt der
Fohns.


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich schließ mich den anderen an...
Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag aus der Nachbarschaft und ein kleines Ständchen vom _jazzman_





















HAPPY BIRTHDAY MTBEDE


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Dezember 2007)

randi schrieb:


> Komisch bis jetzt hat noch kein Wolf darauf reagiert bzw. geheult



Guude Andi,

würdest du an der Nidda "mitheulen" wenns von hier aus losginge? 

Mir könne uns aach in Wolfgang an der altbekannten Stele treffen wenn gar nix anderes geht.

Teflon heut abend?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2007)

Ede auch von mir die besten wünsche zum geburtstag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Guuuden,
> 
> ich bin zwar kein Spessartwolf - eher ein Wetterauer Fuchs  oder ein Taunus Adler  - bin aber schon lange ein "stiller Mitleser" des alten und nun auch neuen Threads.
> 
> ...




Hi Adrenalino,

wir beide hatten früher ja schon mal Kontakt. Aus einer gemeinsamen Tour ist aber leider noch nix geworden.  

Dein Tourenvorschlag ist gerne willkommen   und passt grundsätzlich gut zu unseren Vorstellungen. Leider hab ich diese Woche Sonntags keine Zeit und deshalb biete ich Samstag die Tour nach AB an. Da kannste ja gerne mit - auch wenn wir eine kleine Pause einlegen... Überlegs dir... 

Ansonsten kannst und darfst du (und auch andere interessierte Mitleser) gerne Samstag abend zum Buchberg zum gegenseitigen Kennenlernen kommen. Wir sind eigentlich ganz umgänglich...  

@randi: immer schön langsam - wir sind nicht mehr die Jüngsten....


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hi Adrenalino,
> 
> wir beide hatten früher ja schon mal Kontakt. Aus einer gemeinsamen Tour ist aber leider noch nix geworden.
> 
> ...



Hi Kulmi,

ja, hat irschendwie net geklappt 

Is ja egal, vielleicht wirds ja jetzt mal was. Aber Samstag geht leider net da ich bis 13 Uhr arbeite und frühestens 13:30/13:45 aufm Bike sitzen kann.
Trotzdem danke fürs Angebot 

Auch danke für Samstag abend, bin da aber schon verplant - Kino


----------



## Google (13. Dezember 2007)

@Mtb [email protected] Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag​
Grüße

Google


----------



## crazymtb (13. Dezember 2007)

@MTB-Ede
 und funny trails
wünscht dir von der weiblichen MTB-Seite  
Crazymtb


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hi Kulmi,
> 
> ja, hat irschendwie net geklappt
> 
> ...



Macht ja nix... wir fahren auf jeden Fall einigermassen regelmässig - sofern dies die Familie, der Job, der Gesundheitszustand etc. zulassen. 

Vielleicht kann und will ein anderer "Wolf" bei dir am Sonntag mitfahren? Die Niddatour hört sich jedenfalls interessant an. Führt der Weg Richtung Florstadt? Das bin ich vor Jahren schon mal gefahren...


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich habe die alte Liste! Mit fast allen Daten!



Ich habe Daten von

Bruder Jörn
rocky_mountain
Kulminator
der-Silberfisch
Google
bike69
Mtb Ede
fohns
Kombinatschef
Torpedo64
Hot Rot1
Matric

Wer fehlt und auf die Liste möchte bitte melden!
Ich werde dann die nächste Woche eine aktuelle Liste verteilen.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (13. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Macht ja nix... wir fahren auf jeden Fall einigermassen regelmässig - sofern dies die Familie, der Job, der Gesundheitszustand etc. zulassen.
> 
> Vielleicht kann und will ein anderer "Wolf" bei dir am Sonntag mitfahren? Die Niddatour hört sich jedenfalls interessant an. Führt der Weg Richtung Florstadt? Das bin ich vor Jahren schon mal gefahren...



Geht ganz genau in die Richtung! Allerdings, sollten wir am Sonntag von Bonames aus starten fahren wir bis max. Ilbenstadt und drehen da um, sonst wirds zu lang.
Wenn ich von Gronau aus fahre dann kanns schonmal bis hinter Florstadt gehen.
Entgegen anders lautender Meinung finde ich persönlich immer noch den Niddaradweg landschaftlich schöner als den Mainradweg - der ist m.M. nach bis A`burg nur in Bruchstücken schön ( zw. HU und Seligenstadt und kurz dannach ) und wird erst Ri.Miltenberg erträglich.

Außerdem ist an der Nidda bei weitem net so viel Volk unterwegs wie am Main. Da gehts wesentlich entspannter zu.

Aber mal sehen, vielleicht gehts am Sonntag ja doch am Maa entlang......ich werde das hier kundtun.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

Gut, dann mach du das. Ich leite dir die PN's kommentarlos weiter.


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wer fehlt und auf die Liste möchte bitte melden!








Hab meine Daten Bruder geschickt....

Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hab meine Daten Bruder geschickt....
> 
> Grüße
> _jazzman_



Bist jetzt drinn!!
Hast du privat auch E-Mail?

// Rocky


----------



## Google (13. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich habe Daten von
> 
> Bruder Jörn
> rocky_mountain
> ...


Nicht gestrichen ??


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Geht ganz genau in die Richtung! Allerdings, sollten wir am Sonntag von Bonames aus starten fahren wir bis max. Ilbenstadt und drehen da um, sonst wirds zu lang.
> Wenn ich von Gronau aus fahre dann kanns schonmal bis hinter Florstadt gehen.
> Entgegen anders lautender Meinung finde ich persönlich immer noch den Niddaradweg landschaftlich schöner als den Mainradweg - der ist m.M. nach bis A`burg nur in Bruchstücken schön ( zw. HU und Seligenstadt und kurz dannach ) und wird erst Ri.Miltenberg erträglich.
> 
> ...



wer behauptet denn, daß der Mainradweg schön ist??? Außerdem ist der bei Hochwasser streckenweise überflutet.
Ich habe den Nidda - Radweg auch in guter Erinnerung - sowohl was die Landschaft als auch was das Volk betrifft. 

Bonames ist für uns hier ggf etwas ungünstig. Wir versuchen uns meist an einem Ort zu treffen, der für die meisten per Bike erreichbar ist - das ist entweder das Shooters in Steinheim oder die Parkbucht an der B8 Richtung Kahl. ABER: es spricht nix dagegen, auch mal einen anderen Treffpunkt anzusteuern. 

Happy Trails


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Nicht gestrichen ??



Hallo Frank,

warum sollte ich deine Daten streichen?
Wenn du allerdings nicht möchtest das deine Daten verteilt werden sag mir bitte bescheid dann werde ich sie entfernen!

// Rocky


----------



## Google (13. Dezember 2007)

Ach nee...Lass nur mal  

Das erhöht die theoretische Wahrscheinlichkeit das wir uns vielleicht irgendwann in der Birkenhainer gegenseitig in die Fresse hauen


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2007)

was hier los ist, unglaublich..


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> Ach nee...Lass nur mal
> 
> Das erhöht die theoretische Wahrscheinlichkeit das wir uns vielleicht irgendwann in der Birkenhainer gegenseitig in die Fresse hauen



Was möchtest du mir damit sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (13. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was möchtest du mir damit sagen?


.......war scherzhaft, schlichtend gemeint. Mehr nicht.

Ich geh jetzt biken


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Dezember 2007)

Google schrieb:


> .......war scherzhaft, schlichtend gemeint. Mehr nicht.
> 
> Ich geh jetzt biken



Dann habe ich es ja richtig verstanden.


----------



## Google (13. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dann habe ich es ja richtig verstanden.


 Dann bis spätestens zur Birkenhainer  Danke


----------



## randi (13. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hi Adrenalino,
> 
> 
> Ansonsten kannst und darfst du (und auch andere interessierte Mitleser) gerne Samstag abend zum Buchberg zum gegenseitigen Kennenlernen kommen. Wir sind eigentlich ganz umgänglich...
> ...




Hallo Kulminator,

bin auch nicht mehr der Jüngste (40) aber fehlendes Radfahren macht    hippelig


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2007)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Kulminator,
> 
> bin auch nicht mehr der Jüngste (40) aber fehlendes Radfahren macht    hippelig



Altertechnisch passt das relativ gut... gegen fehlenden Radfahren empfehle ich das ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. Leider kann ich zur Zeit nicht biken da in beiden Armen die Gelenke entzündet sind.
Ich hoffe das ich das schnell wieder auf die Reihe bekomme da sonst Konditionsabnahme und Gewichtszunahme nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.

Man sieht sich am Samstag auf dem Buchberg.

Gruß 

Mtb Ede


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2007)

Ede, sieh zu das du bald wieder fit bist. Die Touren der Freireiter treffen genau deinen Geschmack. Das geht auch mit reduzierter Kondition, fördert aber extrem die Fahrtechnik.


----------



## bike69 (14. Dezember 2007)

Guten Abend,

leider kann ich die Tage nicht aufs Bike, da ich eine Erkältung habe.
Werde aber am Sa. zum Nigthride kommen )

Schöne Woche noch und bis SA.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich schließ mich den anderen an...
> Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag aus der Nachbarschaft und ein kleines Ständchen vom _jazzman_
> 
> 
> ...



will nicht versäumen dem *Ede *auch ein Ständchen zu bringen. Alles Gute  

Ist noch das Vernünftigste was ich hier bei dem ganzen Gedöhns der letzten Tage gelesen habe  

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2007)

Ne anfahrtsbeschreibung wegen "saabend" wär irgendwie noch cool...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

Erstmal selbe Anfahrt wie am Sonntag zu mir. Dann durch Rodenbach durch Richtung Langenselbold. In den Wald rein, dann kommt nach gut 800 Metern rechts (MEIN rechts!!!) ein Parkplatz. Von dort geht ein Waldweg rauf zur Buchberggaststätte. Immer auf dem Weg bleiben und dann siehst du es auch schon.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Erstmal selbe Anfahrt wie am Sonntag zu mir. Dann durch Rodenbach durch Richtung Langenselbold. In den Wald rein, dann kommt nach gut 800 Metern rechts (MEIN rechts!!!) ein Parkplatz. Von dort geht ein Waldweg rauf zur Buchberggaststätte. Immer auf dem Weg bleiben und dann siehst du es auch schon.



danke...wieviel kinder werden da sein?

werden kinder da sein? ich mein richtige nicht alte...


----------



## Kulminator (14. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Erstmal selbe Anfahrt wie am Sonntag zu mir. Dann durch Rodenbach durch Richtung Langenselbold. In den Wald rein, dann kommt nach gut 800 Metern rechts (MEIN rechts!!!) ein Parkplatz. Von dort geht ein Waldweg rauf zur Buchberggaststätte. Immer auf dem Weg bleiben und dann siehst du es auch schon.



Du solltest nicht unerwähnt lassen, daß geländetaugliche Fahrzeuge auf dem Waldweg hoch zum Buchberg eindeutig im Vorteil sind. Runter haben sich 130 mm Federweg und mehr bewährt..


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

Papperlapapp, auf dem Hauptweg macht auch ein Rotwild nicht schlapp.


----------



## Kulminator (14. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Papperlapapp, auf dem Hauptweg macht auch ein Rotwild nicht schlapp.



?? Moment, seit wann kann man aus den Wörtern "Rotwild" und "schlapp" einen grammatikalisch vollständigen Satz bilden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (14. Dezember 2007)

bike69 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> leider kann ich die Tage nicht aufs Bike, da ich eine Erkältung habe.
> Werde aber am Sa. zum Nigthride kommen )
> ...



Kommst du Samstag nachmittag trotzdem nach AB??


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

Selbst ein Rotwild überschreitet auf dem Hauptweg seine Belastungsgrenze nicht. 

Besser so?


----------



## Kulminator (14. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Selbst ein Rotwild überschreitet auf dem Hauptweg seine Belastungsgrenze nicht.
> 
> Besser so?



Rotwild ist auf Hauptwegen sogar uneingeschränkt wettkampftauglich    - sagt der Hersteller...


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Rotwild ist auf *Hauptwegen sogar uneingeschränkt wettkampftauglich*   - sagt der Hersteller...



Damit ist sicher der Mainradweg gemeint....


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Rotwild ist auf Hauptwegen sogar uneingeschränkt wettkampftauglich    - sagt der Hersteller...



echt?


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ?? Moment, seit wann kann man aus den Wörtern "Rotwild" und "schlapp" einen grammatikalisch vollständigen Satz bilden??



Seit dem du eins hast......


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> danke...wieviel kinder werden da sein?
> 
> werden kinder da sein? ich mein richtige nicht alte...



Ich habe keine dabei!
Der Rest hat glaube ich keine.


----------



## Kulminator (14. Dezember 2007)

na ja, ich hab vielleicht etwas übertrieben... 

ich korrigiere: Teile der Rotwildrahmen sind uneingeschränkt wettkampftauglich (bei anderen Teilen muss man die Aussage bezweifeln?)


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich habe keine dabei!
> Der Rest hat glaube ich keine.



das sind nicht viel...


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Der Rest hat glaube ich keine.



Mein Kleiner schläft um die Zeit sicher schon um träumt von seinem ersten Bike, dass bald unterm Weihnachtsbaum steht.

Und der Sohnemann von Holly_Jane schläft bei seiner Oma.

Wir kommen also auch alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (14. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Seit dem du eins hast......



stimmt. Der Satz funktioniert nur, weil vor dem "schlapp" ein "nicht" steht ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> stimmt. Der Satz funktioniert nur, weil vor dem "schlapp" ein "nicht" steht ...


Sag ich doch!
Oder hast du etwas anderes gemeint?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen,
ich war mal so frei und habe mich auch zur Weihnachtsfeier eingetragen.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich später kommen, weil ich noch bis 15 Uhr  in Osnabrück bin aber ich werde mich beeilen.  
Ich könnte eine Adresse gebrauchen damit mein geliebtes Navi mich auch heil und gesund an den Ort der Festivität bringen kann.  

Schöne Grüße aus Frankfurt

Marco


----------



## Kulminator (14. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Sag ich doch!
> Oder hast du etwas anderes gemeint?



nein...  

ich hattet gestern abend ja erwartungsgemäss richtig viel Spass...  
Ich hätte mir im Frühjahr den R.E.D. Rahmen holen sollen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> nein...
> 
> ich hattet gestern abend ja erwartungsgemäss richtig viel Spass...
> Ich hätte mir im Frühjahr den R.E.D. Rahmen holen sollen...



Den hatten wir!
Was ist R.E.D.?


----------



## Kulminator (14. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Den hatten wir!
> Was ist R.E.D.?



schau mal bei den Dietzenbachern auf der Webseite....


----------



## Kulminator (14. Dezember 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich war mal so frei und habe mich auch zur Weihnachtsfeier eingetragen.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich werde ich später kommen, weil ich noch bis 15 Uhr  in Osnabrück bin aber ich werde mich beeilen.
> ...



Hi Marco,
im Web findest du folgende Adresse.

Gaststätte Buchberg
Am Buchberg 1
63505 Langenselbold


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich könnte eine Adresse gebrauchen damit mein geliebtes Navi mich auch heil und gesund an den Ort der Festivität bringen kann.



Bitte sehr:

Buchberg
Adresse
Am Buchberg 1
63505 Langenselbold


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

Hahaha, das ist Teamwork.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (14. Dezember 2007)

Werde morgen so ab 13:30/13:40 die Hohe Straße in Ri. Ronneburg unsicher machen. Fahrtzeit komplett so ca. 2:30/2:45 Std......Tempo mittel. Treffpunkt wäre hier in Bischem an der Shell-Tankstelle Am Kreuzstein oder unterwegs......kann man ja was ausmachen.

Falls jemand Bock hat? Einfach B-scheid sagen!


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> schau mal bei den Dietzenbachern auf der Webseite....


Die Seite ist bei mir geblockt!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. Dezember 2007)

@BruderJörn @Kulminator: Ihr seid die Besten! Danke!


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Die Seite ist bei mir geblockt!



Ok habe mal nachgesehen sieht nicht schlecht aus!
Warum hast du das nicht genommen?


----------



## Kulminator (14. Dezember 2007)

@ Bruder: jetzt hat der Marco keine "Ausrede" mehr, um nicht zu kommen... 

@ Rocky: bei mir hier ist die Seite wirklich geblockt   - ich hab damals das RED nicht genommen, weil es damals den Freireiter Thread noch nicht gegeben hat.


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Dezember 2007)

By the way... 
Hab mich für nen Rahmen entschieden und hoffe dass alles gut geht und ich mein neues Schätzchen untern Weihnachtsbaum legen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

Mach's nicht so spannend.


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Dezember 2007)

Es ist eine gute Assoziation zu meinem Vornamen und meinem zweiten Hobby...? 

Ich geb mal nen Tip: Niko - Trompete


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

Besteht dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dich öfter auch mal im Nachbarthread anzutreffen?

Ist zu vermuten, dass die Firma den Namenszug in Spiegelschrift auf den Rahmen bringt?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Bruder: jetzt hat der Marco keine "Ausrede" mehr, um nicht zu kommen...




Ich werde auf jeden Fall, vielleicht, möglicherweise, unter Umständen da sein  
...und mein Weibchen bring ich auch mit.

Es ist sehr interessant, dass hier viele Leute den Weg des "Freien Reitens" beschreiten wollen. Trifft sich gut, ich überlege nämlich auch gerade mir noch ein zusätzliches Bike zuzulegen...irgendwas mit Spaßfaktor und viel Federweg.


----------



## der-silberfisch (14. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> danke...wieviel kinder werden da sein?
> 
> werden kinder da sein? ich mein richtige nicht alte...





rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich habe keine dabei!
> Der Rest hat glaube ich keine.



Aber hallo, seit 7 Jahren werde ich von meinem unterhalten. Aber am Samstag bleibt er zuhause


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Bruder: jetzt hat der Marco keine "Ausrede" mehr, um nicht zu kommen...
> 
> @ Rocky: bei mir hier ist die Seite wirklich geblockt   - ich hab damals das RED nicht genommen, weil es damals den Freireiter Thread noch nicht gegeben hat.


Da gibt es wohl gute Administratoren bei euch!


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Besteht dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dich öfter auch mal im Nachbarthread anzutreffen?



Ich denke mal schon...




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ist zu vermuten, dass die Firma den Namenszug in Spiegelschrift auf den Rahmen bringt?


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Lasst ihn, er wird schon betteln bei uns mitfahren zu dürfen wenn er es denn hat!
Dann haben wir genug Möglichkeiten uns fürchterlich an ihm zu rächen!


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2007)

@jazzman:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

Hier noch ein Hinweis vom Silberfisch zur samstäglichen Anfahrt:


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Dezember 2007)

@Lugxx    Joa, das kommt dem Ganzen schon recht nah...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Lugxx    Joa, das kommt dem Ganzen schon recht nah...



   

machen wir mal familien zusammen führung.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwann kriegen wir sie alle.


----------



## randi (14. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Altertechnisch passt das relativ gut... gegen fehlenden Radfahren empfehle ich das ...



Hallo,

Samstag stehe ich von morgens bis abends in der Baustelle. Die Familie braucht mehr Platz ;-))), ich auch.

Komme am Samstag zur Weihnachtsfeier, ist von mir aus ja nur ein Katzensprung.
Kommt Ihr mit dem Rad oder alle mit dem Auto???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass der Rocky mir bald mal eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbietet. [shy]


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass der Rocky mir bald mal eine Mitfahrgelegenheit anbietet. [shy]


Damit der du am nächsten wohnst nicht zu spät kommst!
Ok wir holen dich um 19:15Uhr ab und wehe du bist nicht fertig!


----------



## Kulminator (14. Dezember 2007)

randi schrieb:


> Kommt Ihr mit dem Rad oder alle mit dem Auto???



obwohl wir heute bereits geklärt haben, daß sogar Rotwild hauptwegetauglich ist, werden wir mit den Autos anreisen... 

Schade wegen Samstag nachmittag...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Damit der du am nächsten wohnst nicht zu spät kommst!
> Ok wir holen dich um 19:15Uhr ab und wehe du bist nicht fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2007)

ein rad sollte schon vorhanden sein, es wurd doch groß werbung mit nem turm gemacht, der hätte ne treppe....


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Dezember 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ein rad sollte schon vorhanden sein, es wurd doch groß werbung mit nem turm gemacht, der hätte ne treppe....



Hast du noch was anderes als Treppen im Kopf?
Fahr doch deine Kellertreppe die ist schon verblockt!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Dezember 2007)

ja absätze...weist du wo welche sind?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2007)

An den Schuhen deiner Frau - du alter Fetischist.


----------



## Adrenalino (14. Dezember 2007)

So, die erste Zusage für morgen 13:30 Uhr hab ich nun, wie schauts denn mit noch ein paar mehr aus?
Oder seid ihr nur schnell im feiern?   *duckundweg*


----------



## Kulminator (14. Dezember 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> So, die erste Zusage für morgen 13:30 Uhr hab ich nun, wie schauts denn mit noch ein paar mehr aus?
> Oder seid ihr nur schnell im feiern?   *duckundweg*



Prima... dann musste ja nicht alleine durch die Gegend düsen... 

Wir fahren morgen doch nach AB ... habe aber auch erst 2 Anmeldungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (14. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Prima... dann musste ja nicht alleine durch die Gegend düsen...
> 
> Wir fahren morgen doch nach AB ... habe aber auch erst 2 Anmeldungen...



Ja, is schon recht dürftig. Gibt ja bekanntlich kein schlechtes Wetter sondern nur schlechte Kleidung! Da macht die Kälte auch nix mehr aus......

Vielleicht liegts aber net an der Kälte sondern an all den Verlockungen die es zur Zeit überall gibt; Weihnachtsmärkte, Weihnachtsfeiern usw.....

Wie heißt es in der Chronik von Bischem? Kirchliches Dekret anno 1794:

"Werent Adveniat ist übermessiges Danzen und Sauffen zu unterlassen"......


----------



## randi (14. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> obwohl wir heute bereits geklärt haben, daß sogar Rotwild hauptwegetauglich ist, werden wir mit den Autos anreisen...
> 
> Schade wegen Samstag nachmittag...



Ja finde ich auch. Muß die "Hütte" aber mal langsam fertigstellen. Wenn Ihr mir helft   anstatt zu biken bin ich schneller fertich    
Wie erkenne ich den  Euch? Wer steckt sich die rote Rose ins Knopfloch


----------



## der-silberfisch (14. Dezember 2007)

randi schrieb:


> Wie erkenne ich den  Euch? Wer steckt sich die rote Rose ins Knopfloch



Wenn du genau hinschaust kannst du erkennen, daß jeder von uns auch morgen abend noch etwas Matsch zwischen den Zähnen hängen hat  

Das kommt vom Grinsen bei den geilen Abfahrten  

Gruß Robert


----------



## Kulminator (15. Dezember 2007)

randi schrieb:


> Ja finde ich auch. Muß die "Hütte" aber mal langsam fertigstellen. Wenn Ihr mir helft   anstatt zu biken bin ich schneller fertich
> Wie erkenne ich den  Euch? Wer steckt sich die rote Rose ins Knopfloch



wir sind die feine Gesellschaft mit Frack, Fliege und Abendkleid...


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wir sind die feine Gesellschaft mit Frack, Fliege und Abendkleid...



Genau, und unnerum sehn wir so aus:

  



der Kombi


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Dezember 2007)

@Kulmi,

übrigens, ich mach Dich haftbar, wenn das:

Zitatanfang "Ab Druckhaus/Shooters geht es an der Fasanerie vorbei durch eine bezaubernde Winterlandschaft. Nach reichhaltigem Genuss fester und flüssiger warmer Nahrung spacken wir am Mainradweg entlang zurück nach Hanau... "Zitatende

nicht eintritt



Frank


----------



## Kulminator (15. Dezember 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @Kulmi,
> 
> übrigens, ich mach Dich haftbar, wenn das:
> 
> ...



no problem. 

Zitatanfang "Ab Druckhaus/Shooters geht es an der Fasanerie vorbei durch eine bezaubernde Winterlandschaft. Nach reichhaltigem Genuss fester und flüssiger warmer Nahrung spacken wir am Mainradweg entlang zurück nach Hanau... "Zitatende

Übrigens: geniales "untenrum" Bild..


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Nach reichhaltigem Genuss fester und flüssiger warmer Nahrung:



Ok ich komme mit!

//Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (15. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ok ich komme mit!
> 
> //Rocky



    ... und der Hoschie hat sich auch angemeldet ...


----------



## hoschie (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute, 
bin heute auch mal wieder mit dabei.
bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. Dezember 2007)

....


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Dezember 2007)

Kulmi : Ich probiers auch mal. Versuch seitlich z.B. Fasanerie einzusteigen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Dezember 2007)

Männers, danke fürs mitnehmen / mitfahren heute. Klasse Wetter, schöne Tour, angenehme Gesellschaft. 
Bis später

der Kombi


----------



## Kedi (15. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht schlürft ihr ja in Aschaffenburg noch euren Glühwein ... und ich habe schon mal meine Füße auf Zimmertemperatur gebracht .

Danke, dass ihr mich ein Stück mitgenommen habt. 

Salü, kedi


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Dezember 2007)

So frisch geduscht und mit halbwegs aufgetauten Füßen wollte ich mich auch mal beim Guide bedanken! 
Es war eine .......tour!

// Rocky


----------



## Adrenalino (15. Dezember 2007)

He ihr Eiswölfe, 

hoffe ihr hattet nen schönen Abend  das nächstemal bin ich bestimmt auch dabei!
Bin aber heute abend zu hause geblieben um meine total vergrippte erkältete Freundin zu pflegen, was tut man(n) nicht alles.....Kino ist daher auch ausgefallen 

Bis jetzt simmer morsche zu dritt, ein eingetragener und ein Kumpel von mir. Wenn sich doch noch jemand findet.....? Start is hier um 12:15 Uhr.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Dezember 2007)

Mannomann, das war 'ne wirklich gelungene Veranstaltung. Es waren alle und noch mehr da. Sehr sehr schön.


----------



## randi (16. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mannomann, das war 'ne wirklich gelungene Veranstaltung. Es waren alle und noch mehr da. Sehr sehr schön.




Da kann ich nur zustimmen. So eine freundliche Aufnahme hab ich als "Fremder" nur selten erlebt. Werde wie besprochen eine Spessart-Trailtour anbieten, und demnächst mit Euch den Main oder Hahnenkamm fahren


----------



## Kulminator (16. Dezember 2007)

habs nicht gezählt, aber es waren gestern Abend gut und gerne weit über 20 Personen an unserem Tisch. Neben reichlicher Beteiligung der Spessartwölfe hatten wir auch viel Besuch aus den Nachbarthreads.   Vielen Dank für euer Kommen. Wir freuen uns auf die kommenden gemeinsamen Touren...

Auch gestern Nachmittag waren wir eine ganz tolle Gruppe zum Ascheberscher Weihnachtsmarkt  . Schade Kedi, daß du in Stockstadt Richtung Langes Elend abgebogen bist. Am der Eisenbahnbrücke ist aber der Ede zu uns gestossen und hat unseren 6er wieder vervollständigt. Ganz dickes Lob an Hoschie, der die 70 km tapfer gemeistert hat.   

Und wer noch nicht genug hat, der kann ja heute noch hier bei Adrenalino mitfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (16. Dezember 2007)

@kulminator
Danke für den Hinweis, Fahrer Nr.3 hat sich gerade telefonisch bei mir angemeldet, das macht die Kälte heute ertäglicher 

@all
Bestünde Interesse eurerseits an einer Maintal-Trail-Tour nächsten Sonntag vormittag oder Heiligabend mittag?

Ich fah jetzt ma los, tschööööö......


----------



## Kulminator (16. Dezember 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> @all
> Bestünde Interesse eurerseits an einer Maintal-Trail-Tour nächsten Sonntag vormittag oder Heiligabend mittag?



Trailtour??? Erzähl mal mehr! Klingt interessant.  Sonntag wäre mir lieber als Heilig Abend...


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ihr Partywölfe,

kann mich den vorrednern nur anschließen, war wieder mal eine geile Veranstaltung auch ohne Fahrräder. 
Hätte nicht gedacht das wir so eine große Runde zusammen bekommen und dan auch noch die Überraschungsgäste! 

// Rocky


----------



## crazymtb (16. Dezember 2007)

Moin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Da häng ich mich gleich an die Lobeshymnen ran.
Super freundlicher Empfang , obwohl ich ja nur ein paar mal die Gelegenheit hatte mit den Jungs zu fahren,
von allen  die mich dadurch kannten, auch die Nachfrage wie es mir bzw. meinem Arm nach 1/2 Jahr ungewollter Auszeit geht.
Insgesamt ein toller, unterhaltsamer Abend mit en haufe Leut, guter Laune, einfach eine Runde, die das Biken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und die gesellige Runde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 verstehen und zu genießen wissen  

Schönen 3.Advent 
Crazymtb


----------



## der-silberfisch (16. Dezember 2007)

Moin zusammen,

war eine prima Tour gestern abend. Hat mich sehr gefreut euch dieses jahr nochmal in so einer großen Gruppe anzutreffen. Das wird für mich ein weiterer Ansporn sein nächstes Jahr wieder mehr mit euch fahren zu können.  

Hier noch wie gestern versprochen die Infos zu meiner Willingen-Tour 2007:

Gebucht haben wir in der Bikepension Schröder. Wir hatten uns für das Paket "Auf (geführte) Touren kommen" entschieden.
Am Rand von Willingen gelegen findet man die Bikepension Schröder. Im Keller ist ein Bikekeller eingerichtet der mit dicken Schlössern abgeschlossen wird und mit jedem erdenklichen Bikewerkzeug ausgestattet ist. Nach den Touren besteht die Möglichkeit sein Bike im Hof zu reinigen.
Die Touren sind in allen erdenklichen Leitungsklassen möglich und sind auch per GPS mit eigenem (man bekommt die Strecken dann am PC auf das eigene Gerät gepielt) oder Leihgerät zu fahren. Wobei wir die Führung durch den Wirt Volker bevorzugt haben. Es war immer noch ein Freund von Volker dabei so daß wir auch prima Infos zu der Umgebung bekommen haben. Im Speisesaal findet man Unterlagen in denen die Touren genau beschrieben und bewertet sind.
Das Frühstücksbuffet lässt keine Wünsche übrig. (Und wer mich mal frühstücken gesehen hat weiß was das bedeutet)
Nach den Touren hat Volker sich dann in die Küche gestellt (während wir auf der Terasse uns mit isotonischen Getränken mit Schaum drauf abkühlten) und uns das Abendessen zubereitet. Egal ob die selbstgemachte Tomatensauce zu Spagetti oder die Schweindelende, es hat alles sehr gut geschmeckt und war weit von deutscher Standartküche wie Schnitzel mit Pommes entfernt.
Wer keine Lust auf Touren hat unterhält sich auf dem Bikeparcour oder der Freeridestrecke.
Wer lieber mal ne Runde Rennrad fährt ist auch hier gut aufgehoben. Auch auf der Straße bietet Volker Touren an, die ich allerdings nicht gefahren bin.
Auch das "Familien Bike Urlaub"-Paket finde ich interessant und hoffe meinen Junior auch fürs biken begeistern zu können.

So nun genug des Lobs, ich werde 2008 auf jeden Fall wieder buchen und freue mich jetzt schon auf Touren mit Volker und seinem Freund Clemens.

Also dann tschüß und noch nen schönen Sonntag
Gruß Robert


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schöner Abend gestern mit coolen Leuten.  

Robert : Willingen ist interessant. Wann willst Du denn dahin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (16. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Trailtour??? Erzähl mal mehr! Klingt interessant.  Sonntag wäre mir lieber als Heilig Abend...



Also, wenn Sonntag, dann müssten wir versuchen spätestens um 11:30 Uhr loszudüsen weil mein Schatz an dem Tag Geburtstag hat  ich klär aber nochmal ab wie lange ich Ausgang bekomme  und obs evtl auch etwas später geht.

Trailtour durch Maintal heißt, wir nehmen alles unter die Stollen was es im Bischemer/Hochstädter/Dörnigheimer Wald an Trails gibt! Man kann da ne schöne Runde zusammen bekommen! Wenns nix ausmacht daß man nen Trail auch mal in der Gegenrichtung zurückfährt bzw. nen Trail zweimal fährt und Waldwege dazwischen als Zubringer dienen......es sind kleine aber feine Trails. Man kommt auch kurzzeitig an Hohe Tanne vorbei.

Klar, mit Taunus und/oder Spessarttrails kanns die Tour nicht aufnehmen aber egal oder? Warum in die Ferne schweifen.....

Heute waren wir mit 4 Leuten an der Nidda zur E.F.T bei B.M.W. unterwegs ( Eis und Frost Tour bei Brutalst Möglichen Wind )


----------



## Kulminator (16. Dezember 2007)

Sonntag ab 10:30 Uhr wäre o.k. - die Trails hier vor Ort kenne ich eh noch nicht soo gut. Stell ruhig mal was in den LMB...


----------



## _jazzman_ (16. Dezember 2007)

Morsche....

war 'n super Abend gestern und richtig viel los...  Hat Spaß gemacht! 
Und noch mal ein großes Dankeschön an Kulmi und alle Mitfahrer. War ne schöne Tour gestern...


Ich hab die kommende Woche Urlaub und werde vormittags des öfteren mal mit dem Bike unterwegs sein und das Wetter ausnutzen. Sollte noch jemand in der glücklichen Lage sein, nicht arbeiten zu müssen und Lust hat ne Runde zu biken, einfach melden...


Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## der-silberfisch (16. Dezember 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Robert : Willingen ist interessant. Wann willst Du denn dahin ?



Kann ich noch nicht sagen weil die Planung mit 2 Schichtarbeitern und einem Selbstständigen äusserst schwierig ist. Grundsätzlich aber nicht vor Anfang Mai.

Ich kann ja nochmal posten wenn der Termin steht. 

Gruß Robert


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Dezember 2007)

Nochmal ein Nachtrag zum Samstag.

@Kombi - sag mal, das mit den Trikotgrößen war doch wohl nicht ernst gemeint. Du hast doch garantiert ein xs und ein m Schört dabei gehabt, oder?


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nochmal ein Nachtrag zum Samstag.
> 
> @Kombi - sag mal, das mit den Trikotgrößen war doch wohl nicht ernst gemeint. Du hast doch garantiert ein xs und ein m Schört dabei gehabt, oder?




Hi hi XS da kann ich nur lachen.....


----------



## Adrenalino (17. Dezember 2007)

@Maintal-Trail-Tour-Interessierte
Ich bin heute mal die Tour abgefahren und musste leider feststellen daß die Forstbehörde so "freundlich" war und etwas in den Wäldern "gearbeitet" hat   

Einen Trail gibts nicht mehr, der Einstieg zu einem anderen ist durch mehrere gefällte Bäume blockiert, da müssten wir drüber klettern, und auch sonst liegt einiges rum was man teilweise umfahren oder überklettern muss.........

Wenn das alles kein Problem ist würde ich für den kommenden Sonntag mittag die Tour ins LMB einstellen......


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Dezember 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> @Maintal-Trail-Tour-Interessierte
> Ich bin heute mal die Tour abgefahren und musste leider feststellen daß die Forstbehörde so "freundlich" war und etwas in den Wäldern "gearbeitet" hat
> 
> Einen Trail gibts nicht mehr, der Einstieg zu einem anderen ist durch mehrere gefällte Bäume blockiert, da müssten wir drüber klettern, und auch sonst liegt einiges rum was man teilweise umfahren oder überklettern muss.........
> ...



Hört sich ja nicht so gut an.
Kann am Sonntag auch leider nicht.
// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (17. Dezember 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> @Maintal-Trail-Tour-Interessierte
> Ich bin heute mal die Tour abgefahren und musste leider feststellen daß die Forstbehörde so "freundlich" war und etwas in den Wäldern "gearbeitet" hat
> 
> Einen Trail gibts nicht mehr, der Einstieg zu einem anderen ist durch mehrere gefällte Bäume blockiert, da müssten wir drüber klettern, und auch sonst liegt einiges rum was man teilweise umfahren oder überklettern muss.........
> ...



na ja, fahren kann man sicher auch so, aber es macht halt wenig Spass, wenn es nicht flowig ist. Unter diesen Bedingungen lass uns lieber was anders fahren.


----------



## Adrenalino (17. Dezember 2007)

Kotzt mich echt an, wenn ich den Förster in die Finger bekomme 

Ich würde dann halt die Tour insofern umstellen daß:

- wir zu Anfang erstmal den Bischemer/Berger Hang stürmen und dort ein paar Trails und ne superschöne Aussicht genießen ( ca. 100hm bergauf, recht steil aber schön )
- anschließend den Hochstädter Hang queren ( Feldwege mit ein paar hm )
- dann in die Wälder abfahren

Den blockierten Trail kann man umfahren um dann wieder anzuschließen. Man verliert ca. 500m Trailpassage.
Ansonsten hab ich vorhin schon einiges weggeräumt und werde die Tage nochmal nachsehen. Wollen doch mal sehen wer hier stärker ist - so einfach lass ich mir meine Runde net kaputt machen 

Und wie schon gesagt - Straßen, Feld und Waldwege lassen sich nicht vermeiden!

Ich mach einfach heute abend den LMB! Lest es euch durch und entscheidet.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1245


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nochmal ein Nachtrag zum Samstag.
> 
> @Kombi - sag mal, das mit den Trikotgrößen war doch wohl nicht ernst gemeint. Du hast doch garantiert ein xs und ein m Schört dabei gehabt, oder?



Habe heute schon mal XXL und XXXXL als Muster geordert  und die letzten Designabstimmungen in Auftrag gegeben. Poste dann an Alle zur Abstimmung

Frank


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Dezember 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe heute schon mal XXL und XXXXL als Muster geordert  und die letzten Designabstimmungen in Auftrag gegeben. Poste dann an Alle zur Abstimmung
> 
> Frank



Das ein oder andere X hättest du ruhig schamhaft verschweigen können.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Dezember 2007)

Meister,

wir wissen ja nach der ersten Anprobe, dass man getrost wieder 1 bis 2 Grössen abziehen darf...ich verrate nicht, wem die XXXXL gepasst hat - die Bestellliste wird dann anonymisiert  

der Kombi


----------



## KillerN (18. Dezember 2007)

Also ich musste mal lachen, ich wusste gar net das es XXXXL im Angebot gibt *g* 
Ihr kauft doch bei Owayo oder ? 

Also aus XXXXL könnte man mir glaube ich 3 Trikots schneidern  

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Ihr müsst mehr radeln


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Dezember 2007)

Bei uns dürfen die Trikots im Wind flattern!


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Dezember 2007)

Und, bei uns faehrt ja auch der MIGHTY BIKER mit !

/Schlabbermodus an/ Maenners, das neue Design ist in meinen Haenden...
poste es gleich an Euch weiter /Schlabbermodus aus/

der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bei uns dürfen die Trikots im Wind flattern!



O-Ton der HP: "owayo-bike-trikots sind sehr sportlich geschnitten. Sie liegen sehr eng an." 

Ich fürchte, die sind noch figurbetonter als Assos.


----------



## KillerN (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich selbst trage L bei Sommertrikots, beim Winterstofftrikot wird aber großzügiger geschnitten und dort habe ich M ! Lasst euch mal Proben vom Winterstofftrikot kommen, falls ihr auch solche bestellen solltet.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Dezember 2007)

Leutz,

komme grad vom Ausflug zurück. Minus 3 Grad, die Spurrillen auf der Birkenhainer hart gefroren dass dich's fast hinhaut.

Die Spessartwölfe haben Anfang 2008 ein PROJEKT!

Renoviert die Trails!

Die B (unter der Stromtrasse, Blickrichtung Hofgut Trages) ist ziemlich ramponiert, es liegt ein Bäumchen quer,...Ich dokumentier das mal mit dem Foto und werde mich mal mit dem Förster abstimmen, ob wir da ran dürfen. Vielleicht kann man ja dabei ein paar kleine Anlieger einbauen  

Melde mich dann beizeiten um Mitmacher zu finden 

Der Kombi, der sich jetzt die Füße aufwärmt (mit Bockbier  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Dezember 2007)

Das ist Staatsforst. An der Line was zu verändern bzw. einzubauen wird sicher schwer.

Aber wenn wir das Ding einfach mal zu Fuß abgehen und das Gehölz zur Seite ziehen, dann ist das sicher problemlos umsetzbar.

Sag Bescheid wenn du was planst. Sollte mein Kalender mitspielen, dann bin auf jeden Fall am Start.


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Dezember 2007)

Kombi, gute Idee bin auch beim Trail renovieren dabei.

Hatte schon mal im Sommer die B- Abfahrt von unten bis oben freigeräumt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Dezember 2007)

Gut, wer besorgt Getränke, wer die Erbsensuppe, wer das Brot und wer die hausmacher Wurst? Nach einem Tag anstrengender Waldarbeit muss so eine Brotzeit dann schon sein.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Dezember 2007)

und wer macht den LMB?

auf mich könnt ihr bei der Aktion zählen..


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Dezember 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Leutz,
> 
> komme grad vom Ausflug zurück. Minus 3 Grad, die Spurrillen auf der Birkenhainer hart gefroren dass dich's fast hinhaut.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn mit euch los, da fahren wir doch einfach drüber!


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit euch los, da fahren wir doch einfach drüber!



*grins*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr.Struwwelisch (20. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit euch los, da fahren wir doch einfach drüber!



Jajaja, mein Lieber...mein Paps wollte auch nicht über den Baum jumpen...

F.S.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt lenkt bitte nicht ab. Was ist mit der ERBSENSUPPE???


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Dezember 2007)

Sagt an, wanns an die Arbeit geht... Bissl Brotzeit und Erbsensuppe krieg ich auch noch auf die Reihe, daran solls nicht scheitern...


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Jetzt lenkt bitte nicht ab. Was ist mit der ERBSENSUPPE???



Kann Dir sagen, ich steh VOLL auf Erbsensuppe. Dick, so dass der Löffel stehen bleibt...und ich kann eine GUTE kochen, nicht aus der Dose...

Lass es mal ein bisschen wärmer werden, dann rufe ich zum Trailputzen

Frank


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Dezember 2007)

Hoffentlich macht ihr aus der Birkenhainer keine WAB!
Nicht das wir dann da nur noch [email protected] fahren können.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Dezember 2007)

*lachweg*

ja da komm ich dann nicht mehr hin.....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Dezember 2007)

Kann nicht passieren. Ich setz meinen Polierhelm auf und beaufsichtige die Bauarbeiten.  Du kannst dir vorstellen, wie die B. dann nach den massiven Erdbewegungen aussehen wird. [dossodiroveri]


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Dezember 2007)

Eins fällt mir dazu noch ein, wie wär's mit 'ner Uiihuiihuiih-Passage?


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Eins fällt mir dazu noch ein, wie wär's mit 'ner Uiihuiihuiih-Passage?



Man könnte natürlich den Bereich, der den Hohlweg darstellt, komplett mit Erde aufschütten und ne Flugschanze draus bauen. Vielleicht fliegste dann weit genug bis zum Anfang der Birkenhainer am Forsthaus 

@Trailtour-Interessierte
Also bis jetzt hat einer ( Kulminator ) fest zugesagt, zwei ( Google&Runnerfahrer ) wollen evtl. kommen.

Noch jemand ohne Fahrschein? Da geht noch was.......


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Eins fällt mir dazu noch ein, wie wär's mit 'ner Uiihuiihuiih-Passage?



Uiihuiihuiih das war nur ein Warnruf!

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieses lang gezogene Uuuuuuuiiiiihuuuuuiiihuuuih klang aber nach einem Ruf in höchster Not. 

Sonntag muss ich passen. Die Lions spielen in Cologne, da ist Auswärtssupport gefragt.


----------



## bernardo (21. Dezember 2007)

He- mit dem Bäumchen das is ja wohl nix wildes...

Bin einfach neben durch die Brombeern getrampelt....

Wenn mer des öfters macht kammers nachher mim Schlenker umfahren...

Is eh ne doofe Stelle da...


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dieses lang gezogene Uuuuuuuiiiiihuuuuuiiihuuuih klang aber nach einem Ruf in höchster Not.
> 
> Sonntag muss ich passen. Die Lions spielen in Cologne, da ist Auswärtssupport gefragt.



Ich bin selten in höchster Not, das solltest du doch Wissen!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Dezember 2007)

Wie konnte mir das nur entfallen [varigotti_rodeo].


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Dezember 2007)

Möchtest du mich provozieren? 
Wenn du so weiter machst dann.......edit!


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Dezember 2007)

bernardo schrieb:


> Bin einfach neben durch die Brombeern getrampelt.... Wenn mer des öfters macht kammers nachher mim Schlenker umfahren...



  Da muss man sich ja nicht wundern wenn man als Mountainbiker dumm angemacht wird, so lange es Leute wie dich gibt, die alles platt trampeln und niederwalzen. Nur weil ein Baum auf dem Weg liegt, ist das noch keine Rechtfertigung, Brombeeren und anderes Gewächs nieder zu machen...

Pack lieber mit an und hilf den Trail wieder frei zu machen als weiterhin die Natur platt zu walzen.  

Man muss sich nicht wundern wenn man irgendwann nicht mehr mit dem Bike die heimischen Trails genießen kann, wenn es so viele Biker gibt, die meinen der Wald gehöre ihnen...

Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Dezember 2007)

Nein, kein Gedanke. Warum soll ich das tun? 

Ich trage gerade, wie von meinem Arbeitgeber gewünscht, meinen Jahresurlaub in unseren Abteilungskalender ein. Und da kommt doch der ein oder andere Gedanke an bevorstehende Abenteuer auf.


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Dezember 2007)

18.4.2008 bis 2.5.2008?


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Dezember 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ...da kommt doch der ein oder andere Gedanke an bevorstehende Abenteuer auf.



Kannst Dich ja melden, wenn was konkretes feststeht... Hab noch 20 Tage Resturlaub 2007 und 30 Tage für 2008. Das sollte also für das eine oder andere Abenteuer genügen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Dezember 2007)

Falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat...  LMB


Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Dezember 2007)

Den Termin hat Rocky gepostet. Sieh zu, dass du einen vernünftigen Bock mit ausreichend Federweg unter den Hintern bekommst und dann .....


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Dezember 2007)

Mein Rahmen ist gerade noch auf Sightseeingtour im DHL-Bus unterwegs...


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 18.4.2008 bis 2.5.2008?


http://www.stefanherrmann.de/  Finale 
Und dann noch Urlaub.


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Dezember 2007)

18.04.2008 bis 02.05.2008


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Dezember 2007)

Hab mir den Termin auch schon mal notiert und nach dem die Post heute ein schönes großes Paket mit meinem Rahmen gebracht hat, bin ich auch zuversichtlich bis dahin mein Radl fertig zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Dezember 2007)

Schön das ihr wieder ein eigenen Laberchannel habt 
Wollte nur mal sagen das ich noch Lebe und diesen Thread weiter verfolge.
Ich habe festgestellt das ich mal wieder mit euch fahren muss da ich gestern den Kombi bei der Großauheimer Sparkasse getroffen habe und höflich guten Tag gesagt habe, aber keine Reaktion von ihm kam.Hat mich bestimmt nicht erkannt.
Bis auf weiteres.

Achso: Schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Dezember 2007)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Schön das ihr wieder ein eigenen Laberchannel habt
> Wollte nur mal sagen das ich noch Lebe und diesen Thread weiter verfolge.
> Ich habe festgestellt das ich mal wieder mit euch fahren muss da ich gestern den Kombi bei der Großauheimer Sparkasse getroffen habe und höflich guten Tag gesagt habe, aber keine Reaktion von ihm kam.Hat mich bestimmt nicht erkannt.
> Bis auf weiteres.
> ...



??? Hey, habe Dich nicht erkannt, hattest Dein Sofa ja nicht mit   Es hat mir zwar jemand freundlich Guten Tag gesagt, ich denke ich habe auch geantwortet (?) aber ich hatte Denjenigen nicht mit dem Biken übereingebracht.

Nee, Spaß beiseite, habe Dich wirklich nicht erkannt, mein Gesichtsfeld ist ein bißchen eingeengt: durch die vielen Produktionswerke die ich ständig bereise und die ständig neuen Leute welche ich kennenlerne.

Da hilft nur: zusammen fahren

Dem heutigen LMB von Jazzman konnte ich aber nicht folgen, wir müssen jetzt auf einen Geburtstag  

Schöne Weihnachten, ich werde verm. zum 24ten noch mal auf den Hahnenkamm auffahren

der Kombi


----------



## Adrenalino (22. Dezember 2007)

Bin nochmal die morgige Runde abgefahren ( Schockfrostung inklusive  ) und hab noch e bissi was weggeräumt. Jetzt ist alles frei bis auf einen kleinen Baum der querliegt, den kann man aber in Crosser-Manier überspringen, manch einer wird auch mit dem Bike drüberhüpfen.....

Bis morsche! Haben sich ja schon drei angemeldet


----------



## Kulminator (22. Dezember 2007)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dem heutigen LMB von Jazzman konnte ich aber nicht folgen,



.. da haste echt was verpasst. Unser Revier ist einfach Weltklasse...

@Adrenalino: bitte beschreib ganz kurz, wo die Shell Tanke in Bischofsheim ist? 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Adrenalino (22. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> .. Unser Revier ist einfach Weltklasse..



Oh weh, ob ich das morgen toppen kann???



> @Adrenalino: bitte beschreib ganz kurz, wo die Shell Tanke in Bischofsheim ist?



Guggst du hier, an der Ecke Kreuzstein/Goethestraße......unter der Autobahn durch, die nächste Ecke isses.....


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Dezember 2007)

Hat super Spaß gemacht heute im Heimrevier. Ließ sich auch gut fahren auf gefrorenem Boden. Danke an Jazzman und Kulmi die mich vom Sofa gezogen haben.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> .. da haste echt was verpasst. Unser Revier ist einfach Weltklasse...
> 
> Gruß Kulmi




Werde mir das Revier, bevor es wieder auftaut, noch mal am 24ten mit Fr. Struwwelisch antun. K.A. ob oben auf dem Hahnenkamm die Kneipe noch aufhat. Nehme mal besser die Thermoskanne mit. Und den Foto. Die Reifgebilde an den Bäumen sind super, hoffentlich gibts das auch oben zu sehen

Frank


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schau, hatten wir wohl gestern einen der schönsten, vereisten Tage im Revier erwischt... 


@Kombi Holly-Jane und ich waren letzten Sonntag morgens auf dem Hahnenkamm und die Gaststätte war auf... Aber da ja erst Dezember ist und Alzenau zu Bayern gehört, war es dort leider ziemlich verraucht. Zum Füße auftauen am Kachelofen sicher gut, aber sonst würd ich die Thermoskanne im Freien bevorzugen...


Weihnachtliche Grüße vom
_jazzman_


----------



## Adrenalino (23. Dezember 2007)

@kulminator
Schade daß es nicht geklappt hat, vielleicht nächstesmal?

@all
Danke an Google, Dr.Faust, speedskater und smint fürs dabei sein heute!  Das schreit nach Wiederholung bzw. kombinierung mit z.b. den Steinbrüchen, wie wir das besprochen haben unterwegs.

Werde versuchen regelmäßig hier in der Gegend was anzubieten, schaut halt  hier rein und ins LMB!


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche Euch allen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 ein Frohes Fest 
und besinnliche Feiertage... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Merry Christmas! - Joyeux Noël! - Buon Natale! - Feliz Navidad! - Vrolijk Kerstfeest! - Frohe Weihnachten!

wünscht der
_jazzman_​
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch allen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dem schließ ich mich an...


----------



## Adrenalino (24. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch allen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.......wünsche ich euch allen auch !


----------



## Kulminator (24. Dezember 2007)

Winterzauber, Weihnachtszeit, ein Gruss zum Fest voll Herzlichkeit...

Holy Trails... 
Kulmi


----------



## crazymtb (24. Dezember 2007)

*Wunderschöne Weihnachten und eine schöne Zeit im Kreise lieber Menschen
wünscht
Crazymtb *



​


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsch Euch allen eine angenehme Freizeit mit maximaler Entspannung und guten Ideen für weitere gemeinsame Touren.

Gruß Mtb Ede


----------



## bike69 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wünsche euch schöne Weihnachten, besinnliche Tage und bis bald.


----------



## randi (24. Dezember 2007)

Frohe und besinnliche Weihnachten wünsche ich "Allen".


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Dezember 2007)

Na dann will ich euch allen auch mal ein frohes Fest wünschen.

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Dezember 2007)

Frohe und besinnliche Tage euch allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernardo (24. Dezember 2007)

Ride on -

hier liecht schnee juchhee


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Dezember 2007)

bernardo schrieb:


> Ride on -
> 
> hier liecht schnee juchhee



Meister, WO?   

Gestern im Vorspessart war jedenfalls nur ein bissl Weiss



Allseits schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage! Futtert nicht so viel - keep on rollin'


der Kombinatschef


----------



## jaenschi (25. Dezember 2007)

bernardo schrieb:


> hier liecht schnee juchhee



Heute morgen aufm Hahnenkamm:





Kann man das schon als Schnee bezeichnen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Dezember 2007)

Hat einer Lust auf eine Runde morgen?
So gegen 12 Uhr B8?
Mal sehen ob sich einer von euch meldet.

//Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Dezember 2007)

Klingt gut. Leider muss ich da aber zum Familienessen antreten.


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Dezember 2007)

Schade Rocky heute wär es gegangen. Morgen muß ich auch zum Familien Treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (25. Dezember 2007)

@Rocky Könnte klappen bei mir... Muss aber erst noch mal den genauen Feiertags-Fress-Plan für morgen erarbeiten. Ich geb Dir noch mal Bescheid...

Gruß
Niko


----------



## randi (25. Dezember 2007)

Sorry, bin auch zum Hüftgold auffüllen verdonnert


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Dezember 2007)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Rocky Könnte klappen bei mir... Muss aber erst noch mal den genauen Feiertags-Fress-Plan für morgen erarbeiten. Ich geb Dir noch mal Bescheid...
> 
> Gruß
> Niko



Servus,

ja melde dich mal dann können wir was planen.
Aber nicht zu heftig und schön langsam du weisst ich bin extrem unfitt zurzeit!
Da ich mit dem Auto anreise können wir uns auch wo anderst treffen falls sonst keiner mehr mitkommt.
// Rocky


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Dezember 2007)

Schnee = :kotz:
Heut auf der Hohen Straße Ri. Ronneburg teilweise Schnee mit Eis drunter, teilweise nur Eis, dann wieder kein Schnee und trockener Schotter......saublöde Mischung! 

Die steigenden Temperaturen in den nächsten Tagen sollten dem weißen Mist den garaus machen, sorry, ich bin ABSOLUTER Winterhasser.......

Rund um Maintal weiterhin alles grün.


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Dezember 2007)

@Rocky  Also bei mir gehts soweit klar. Was, wo und wie lange willste denn fahren? Treffpunkt B8 wäre kein Problem, wenn sonst keiner mit kommt kannste aber auch gerne bei mir in Kahl vorbei kommen und wir starten hier.

Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ja melde dich mal dann können wir was planen.
> Aber nicht zu heftig und schön langsam du weisst ich bin extrem unfitt zurzeit!
> ...



@Rocky,

Bist Du bis Anfang April wieder FITT?  Guckst-Du-hier:  www.liteviller.de   Es lohnt sich auch mal den Video anzusehen, wie die 2 / 3 Frenchies den Dent du Chat runterfegen.
Mit Finale vergleichbar oder noch besser?


by the way, kann heute nicht mitfahren, Weihnachtsnudelei die Dritte steht auf dem Programm. Wünsch Euch viel Spaßßßß, geh' heute abend aber auch noch mal auf die Rolle zum Büßen

der Kombi


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Dezember 2007)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hat einer Lust auf eine Runde morgen?
> So gegen 12 Uhr B8?
> Mal sehen ob sich einer von euch meldet.
> 
> //Rocky



Sorry Jungs,

bin gerade erst aufgestanden!
Und so richtig Lust bei dem Wetter habe ich auch nicht.

// Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Dezember 2007)

@Spessartwölfe,

Grüße nach dem End-of-year-ride zum Hahnenkamm, dort oben war es voll wie zum Sommerstagen...

Wünsche Euch ein schönes Jahresende und freue mich auf die nächste(n)gemeinsame(n) Tour(en).
Sende noch einmal an Eure mailadressen die letzten Infos zur Shirtaktion

Frank


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute,

beste Gelegenheit bei meiner Ronneburg-Tour an Sylvester die Feiertagswampe runter zu trainieren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3445

Würde mich freuen wieder so viele Mitfahrer zu begrüßen wie letztesmal.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Dezember 2007)

http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1144344

Das tut schon weh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (29. Dezember 2007)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> http://www.osthessen-news.de/beitrag_A.php?id=1144344
> 
> Das tut schon weh...



Das ist direkt bei mir um die Ecke! Kann ich vom Fenster aus sogar hinschauen.....hab aber Donnerstag abend nix mitbekommen! Böse Sache


----------



## Kulminator (30. Dezember 2007)

Moin Miteinander, 
wollte mich wieder zurückmelden. Was geht denn so?
Habt ihr die Festtage gut überstanden? 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Dezember 2007)

@Kulmi, grüss Dich,

bin noch mitten in den Festtagen  und ab 2.1. wieder in Hanau. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt werde ich mich mal zu einer oder mehreren Touren aufraffen.

An Alle: guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr

Frank


----------



## fohns (31. Dezember 2007)

Von mir auch guten Rutsch an alle Spessartwölfe und alle sonstigen Mitschreiber und Mitleser!!

Feiert gut rein und viele Grüße vom
fohns.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Dezember 2007)

Dem schließ ich mich an.

Guten Rutsch und alles Gute für 2008.


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches 2008!


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Dezember 2007)

auch von mir einen guten rutsch in nächste jahr!


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir alles gute fürs neue und einen guten Rutsch!

Ich werde morgen spontan am Main entlang fahren, schaut einfach mal morgen vormittag hier rein, ich werde versuchen die Uhrzeit rechtzeitig zu posten. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust und begleitet mich??


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Januar 2008)

Erster 2008! 

Wir sind gut rein gerutscht!
Danke an alle für den netten Abend!
Besonderen dank an Maria und Ede die uns unterschlupf gewährten.

Gruß Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymtb (1. Januar 2008)

Zweite 2008  

Für den Abend schließe ich mich mit allem Drum und Dran an...
ein guter Rutsch mit euch und auch besonderen Dank an Maria und Ede.

GlG Crazymtb


----------



## randi (1. Januar 2008)

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen!


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Januar 2008)

Fahre um 13:45 Uhr los Ri. Aschaffenburg. Kommt jemand mit bzw. schließt sich unterwegs jemand an? Fahre aber max. 2 Std. ab Maintal.

Ich schau dann nochmal kurz vor 13:45 Uhr rein......


----------



## Kulminator (1. Januar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Fahre um 13:45 Uhr los Ri. Aschaffenburg. Kommt jemand mit bzw. schließt sich unterwegs jemand an? Fahre aber max. 2 Std. ab Maintal.
> 
> Ich schau dann nochmal kurz vor 13:45 Uhr rein......



brr.... heute fehlt mir etwas die Motivation für Mainspacking... obwohl das der Reduzierung des Umfanges meiner Körpermitte zugänglich wäre... 

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen eine gesunde, erlebnisreiche und sturzfreie Bikesaison 2008....  

Vielen Dank, Ede und Maria... War ein sehr netter Abend gestern...


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Januar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> brr.... heute fehlt mir etwas die Motivation für Mainspacking... obwohl das der Reduzierung des Umfanges meiner Körpermitte zugänglich wäre...



So richtig Lust hab ich auch net, aber am Main isses wesentlich besser als sich wieder mal die Fangopackung im Wald zu holen, ich hab langsam keinen Bock mehr auf Rad putzen 

Kannst es dir ja nochmal überlegen, ich zieh mich jetzt um........falls du dich noch entscheiden solltest, "da mi un colpo di telefono"  soll heißen ruf mich an 

0173-8802456


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Januar 2008)

Fahr jetzt los......das selbe werde ich auch am W-Ende machen, also Mainspacking. Stelle das auch ins LMB. Schaut halt rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. Januar 2008)

Auch von uns ein frohes neues Jahr und vielen Dank an Maria und Ede. Hat uns sehr viel Spaß gemacht....  

Schönen Gruß
Marco


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Januar 2008)

THX Maria und Ede für die Gastfreundschaft.  
THX Rest - merci für den gelungenen Abend. 

@all - auf eine sturzfreie Runde 2008


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Januar 2008)

Freut uns das Ihr alle gut nach Hause gekommen seit.

Ich freu mich auf viele gemeinsame Touren in 2008...


----------



## randi (1. Januar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> So richtig Lust hab ich auch net, aber am Main isses wesentlich besser als sich wieder mal die Fangopackung im Wald zu holen, ich hab langsam keinen Bock mehr auf Rad putzen


Habe heute ein paar neue trails gefunden .  Rad putzen war nicht, die Fangopackung ist überall festgefroren. Aber Fangopackungen sollen doch heiß sein  
Am kommenden Sonntag wollen wir von HU Wolfgang die hohe Straße zur Ronneburg fahren. Wer will mit? Michael machst Du den Guido, äh Guide


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. Januar 2008)

Ich schließ mich etwas verspätet an: Vielen Dank an Maria und Patrick für die Gastfreundlichkeit und alle anderen für den schönen Abend.  

Ich wünsche allen einen erfolgreichen Start in das Jahr 2008.


_jazzman_


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. Januar 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Am kommenden Sonntag wollen wir von HU Wolfgang die hohe Straße zur Ronneburg fahren. Wer will mit?



Je nachdem wie fit ich am Sonntag bin, komme ich evtl. mit zur Ronneburg... Am Samstag steht nämlich derzeit noch der Ride-The-Eisbär Marathon in Kitzingen auf dem Programm...


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Januar 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Habe heute ein paar neue trails gefunden .  Rad putzen war nicht, die Fangopackung ist überall festgefroren. Aber Fangopackungen sollen doch heiß sein
> Am kommenden Sonntag wollen wir von HU Wolfgang die hohe Straße zur Ronneburg fahren. Wer will mit? Michael machst Du den Guido, äh Guide



Also, ich kann guiden, allerdings geht die Hohe Straße ja oberhalb von Bruchköbel vorbei, da müsse mer hin, bedeutet dann aber nen kleinen Umweg via Bruchköbel, Neuberg, Rüdigheim.......man kommt ja von Wolfgang über Langenselbold wahrscheinlich schneller zur Ronneburg, da kenne ich aber keinerlei Radwege. Müssten wir dann am Treffpunkt besprechen. Bin aber wieder mal zeitlich gebunden, muss spätestens um 15:00 Uhr zu Hause sein wg. Geburtstag meines Bruders und entsprechender familiärer Verpflichtungen 

Würde mich dann an der Ronneburg von euch verabschieden da von dort aus der direkte Weg für mich besser ist. 

12 Uhr Ampelanlage gegenüber Industriepark? Soll ich nen Eintrag ins LMB machen? Oder willst du das Wetter abwarten?? 

@jazzman
Das wird wohl eher "Ride-the-Matsch-Bär" oder "Ride-the-Eismatsch-Bär"  würde ich mir nicht antun! Let it be und komm mit, bei dem angesagten Mistwetter machts in der Gruppe mehr Spaß......


----------



## randi (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo Michael,

wenn Du so freundlich wärst und den LMB Eintrag machst. Startpunkt HU-Wolfgang Ampelanlage um 12:00 Uhr.

Hallo Jazzmann, na dann viel Spaß beim Ridethe Eisbär ;-)))
Würde mich freuen wenn Du am Sonntag dabei bist.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Januar 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie fit ich am Sonntag bin, komme ich evtl. mit zur Ronneburg... Am Samstag steht nämlich derzeit noch der Ride-The-Eisbär Marathon in Kitzingen auf dem Programm...



Hej, was lesen meine trüben Augen da? Kitzingen? Hast Du einen Links oder brauchbare Infos, habe vielleicht Interesse

Frank


----------



## Kulminator (2. Januar 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> ... Am Samstag steht nämlich derzeit noch der Ride-The-Eisbär Marathon in Kitzingen auf dem Programm...



so so... kaum hat das neue Jahr begonnen und unser Jungwolf will sich schon wieder mit anderen messen...   

Bin dieses Wochenende aber nicht im Lande....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (2. Januar 2008)

Hab für Sonntag die Ronneburg-Tour eingestellt, guggt ihr hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5673

@Kombinatschef
Guggst du hier:
www.ride-dereisbaer.de


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. Januar 2008)

@Kombi  Adrenalino hat ja schon den Link gepostet. Bei mir kündigt sich seit heute Nachmittag sowas wie eine Erkältung an.  Sollte das nicht nur bei einer Ankündigung bleiben, wirds wohl leider nix mit der Eisbärenjagd in Kitzingen. Ich warte einfach mal ab was kommt oder nicht...

Sollte ich fit sein und Du Interesse haben, können wir ja zusammen fahren.



Gruß
Niko


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Januar 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> wirds wohl leider nix mit der *Eisbärenjagd*





 *= Wolfsrudel*


----------



## _jazzman_ (3. Januar 2008)

So... Das Wochenende ist gelaufen. Ich bin krank...
Wird nichts mit dem Eisbärenritt und den Ritterspielen auf der Ronneburg. 

Bin ab Montag wieder beruflich in Starnberg und erst am 16.01. wieder im Lande. Sollte ich das Bike nicht mitnehmen, werd ich entweder ein paar WP-Punkte am Starnberger See erlaufen oder mir irgendwo ne Mukki-Bude suchen und dort "ne Runde drehen" und die Beine bewegen.

Bis dahin...
_jazzman_


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Januar 2008)

@jazzman
Echt krass was zur Zeit krankheitstechnisch so abgeht. Ich hab so gut wie keine Kundschaft die nicht erkältet oder mind. verschnupft ins Geschäft kommt und fleißig Viren verbreitet 
Jedenfalls ist es hier in Maintal so!

Ich selbst hab nen gaaaaaaaanz leichten Schnupfen und hab mir mit einschließlich gestern 3 Tage Trainingsfrei verordnet. Samstag steig ich wieder aufs Rad.

Dir gute Besserung!


----------



## randi (3. Januar 2008)

Hi Jazzman,

dann auch von mir gute Besserung und komm schnell wieder auf`s Radel


----------



## randi (4. Januar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hab für Sonntag die Ronneburg-Tour eingestellt, guggt ihr hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5673
> 
> ...



So wenig los hier! Alle im Schih-Urlaub   Bringe am Sonntag noch Uli (trailguide) mit.


----------



## Kulminator (4. Januar 2008)

randi schrieb:


> So wenig los hier! Alle im Schih-Urlaub   Bringe am Sonntag noch Uli (trailguide) mit.



und ich bin am Wochenende net im Lande...   Die Tour schreit aber nach Wiederholung, wenn ich mal dabei sein kann...


----------



## randi (4. Januar 2008)

Hi Kulmi,

nur zu. Habe am 1 Januar meine Trailtour um zwei super Trails erweitert, 20 Jahre lang im eigenen Wald dran vorbeigefahren, schäme mich auch dafür. Wird nur vom Förster als Trampelpfad zu seinem Schützenstand äh Hochsitz benutzt. Jetzt auch als BikerSingeltrail  Aber nicht Nightride geeignet, sonst verägert man die Heger und Pfleger noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Januar 2008)

Dito,

heute bei der umgekehrten Hahnenkammtour auf der Rückseite beim Hemsbacher Kreuz einen neuen Trail gefunden. Gottseidank wars ordentlich geeist, ich möchte das Ding bei Tau- oder Regenwetter nur ungern fahren. 

Morgen fällt bei mir fahren aus, meine Tochter hat heute unseren ganzen Terminplan über den Haufen geschmissen. Sonntag, mal sehen, muss abends um 17.30h zu Hause sein, meld mich bzw. poste noch mal durch

der Kombi


----------



## Adrenalino (4. Januar 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dito,
> 
> heute bei der umgekehrten Hahnenkammtour auf der Rückseite beim Hemsbacher Kreuz einen neuen Trail gefunden. Gottseidank wars ordentlich geeist, ich möchte das Ding bei Tau- oder Regenwetter nur ungern fahren.
> 
> ...



Hi,

wennste um 17:30 Uhr zu Hause sein musst passts doch. Wir fahn bestimmt keine 5 Std. von HU-Wolfgang zur Ronneburg und zurück 

Ach ja, Startzeit geringfügig abgeändert auf 12:15 Uhr, sonst wirds zu knapp für mich von Maintal aus 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5673


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Januar 2008)

Irgendwie hat das alles die letzten Wochen zeitlich nicht gepasst. 

Ich bin jetzt erst mal für 2 Wochen weg und steige ab Ende Januar / Anfang Februar wieder ins Geschehen ein.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Januar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt erst mal für 2 Wochen weg und steige ab Ende Januar / Anfang Februar wieder ins Geschehen ein.



... viel Spass im Urlaub ...


----------



## Kulminator (5. Januar 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dito,
> 
> heute bei der umgekehrten Hahnenkammtour auf der Rückseite beim Hemsbacher Kreuz einen neuen Trail gefunden. Gottseidank wars ordentlich geeist, ich möchte das Ding bei Tau- oder Regenwetter nur ungern fahren.
> 
> ...



deine Kleine sammelt ja fleissig Punkte   ... weiter so 

neuer Trail am Kamm? da müsse mer mal hin....

und jetzt bin ich bis Sonntag abend erst mal on the road... wünsche euch ein bikereiches WE... Kulmi


----------



## Adrenalino (6. Januar 2008)

Das war heute eine richtig schöne Sonnentour zur Ronneburg mit Vor-Frühlignshaften Temperaturen 

Leider ohne Kombi und uli die krankheitsbedingt fehlen mussten. Gute Besserung!

Den Matsch, der uns um die Ohren geflogen ist, haben wir irgend wann net mehr gemerkt 

Und der Schotterweg, der rückseitig zur Ronneburg hochführt, ist mit dem Crosser gar nicht witzig  aber ich verbuch das ganze halt als Krafttraining


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (6. Januar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Das war heute eine richtig schöne Sonnentour zur Ronneburg mit Vor-Frühlignshaften Temperaturen
> 
> Leider ohne Kombi und uli die krankheitsbedingt fehlen mussten. Gute Besserung!
> 
> ...



Kann nur zustimmen, Supertour. Und mein Rad ist Dank Gartenschlauch wieder schön saubär, jane suber, kein Saubär mehr.   Ach wie lustich.


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Januar 2008)

Ich war heute das erste mal im neuen Jahr auf dem Hahnenkamm...


----------



## Kulminator (6. Januar 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich war heute das erste mal im neuen Jahr auf dem Hahnenkamm...



und wie hat dein Knie mitgespielt? Bin mal gespannt, ob mein Knie nach der Zwangspause noch Zicken macht?


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,

am nächsten Sonntag werd ich mal wieder die Nidda unsicher machen. Ich hab schon nen Termin eingetragen, guggt ihr hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5410

Der Treffpunkt ist daher gewählt weil ich mich dort immer mit Teamkollegen treffe ( sofern die alle überhaupt schon aus ihren div. Urlauben zurück sind ) die alle ausm Bad Homburger Umland kommen.

Ich fahre hier in Bischem um Punkt 12 Uhr ab, es geht auf die Hohe Straße bis Bergen, dann am Lohrberg vorbei, über die B8 auf den Heiligenstockweg runter nach Berkersheim. Von da aus ist es nur noch ein Katzensprung bis zum Treffpunkt. So hat man schon gut 45 Min. Fahrt mit einigen HM bevors dann flach an der Nidda zum Grundlage fahren geht - ja ich weiß, hier sind einige Grundlagenhasser unterwegs aber bedenkt : egal ob ihr ruff oder runner fahrt - ohne Kondition geht GAR NIX 

Und die bekommt ihr nun mal nur mit Grundlage fahn. 

Zurück fah ich dann in Niederdorfelden über den Hühnerberg nach Bischem runter. Alles in allem ist man dann 3,5-4 Std. unterwegs.

Jemand Interesse? Habt ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit drüber nachzudenken


----------



## BlackTrek (7. Januar 2008)

Na, da bin ich doch dabei! Ich komm dann nach Bischem. Wieder an der bekannten Stelle?


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Januar 2008)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich doch dabei! Ich komm dann nach Bischem. Wieder an der bekannten Stelle?



 Genau da! 
Für alle anderen Interessierten : Shell Tankstelle in Maintal Bischofsheim Am Kreuzstein/ Ecke Goethestraße.

Wenns aber wieder so nen Wind wie heute gibt müsse mer ganz schön reintreten um von der Stelle zu kommen


----------



## fohns (7. Januar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> egal ob ihr ruff oder runner fahrt - ohne Kondition geht GAR NIX
> Und die bekommt ihr nun mal nur mit Grundlage fahn.



Du sagst es!!!
daher fahre ich auch morgen um 18.00 uhr ab druckhaus mainauwärts gen aschaffenburg bis "schwalbennest" und wieder zurück. ab druckhaus so um die 40 km, sehr entspanntes tempo um einen 21er schnitt herum. 

hat irgendwer interesse zum mitfahren? ich werde morgen gegen 16.00 uhr letztmalig hier hereinschauen, LMB rentiert sich nich...

@Ede
ich auch...
hoffe, bei Dir ist soweit auch alles ok!!

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Januar 2008)

Kulmi, fohns,

ich hatte eine Kniebandage an, damit ging es ganz gut.
Leicht rumgezickt hat es dennoch...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Januar 2008)

Ede -keine Protektoren?


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Januar 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> sehr entspanntes tempo um einen 21er schnitt herum.



Oh weh!
Das wollte ich heute auch fahren.....aber bei diesem Mörder-Gegenwind war selbst ein 19er Schnitt nur schwer zu realisieren! 

Drück dir die Daumen daß du es morgen abend besser hast und der Wind nachlässt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (8. Januar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Oh weh!
> Das wollte ich heute auch fahren.....aber bei diesem Mörder-Gegenwind war selbst ein 19er Schnitt nur schwer zu realisieren!
> 
> Drück dir die Daumen daß du es morgen abend besser hast und der Wind nachlässt.....



dankedanke.
das mit dem wind kenne ich gut auf dieser strecke  
sieht schon ein wenig doof aus, wenn Du Dich gegen den wind abquälst und die omas kommen Dir auf den hollandrädern entgegengeflogen  

hast aber grundsätzlich recht, es kommt nicht so sehr auf den schnitt an.

spacking on.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Januar 2008)

Bruder  

// Rocky


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Januar 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Du sagst es!!!
> daher fahre ich auch morgen um 18.00 uhr ab druckhaus mainauwärts gen aschaffenburg bis "schwalbennest" und wieder zurück. ab druckhaus so um die 40 km, sehr entspanntes tempo um einen 21er schnitt herum.
> 
> hat irgendwer interesse zum mitfahren? ich werde morgen gegen 16.00 uhr letztmalig hier hereinschauen, LMB rentiert sich nich...
> ...



Schade muss Heute leider zum Zahnarzt ansonsten würde ich mitkommen. Wenn du wieder mal fahren solltest melde dich doch bitte, hätte Interesse am Spacken da ich jetzt längere Zeit nicht mehr gefahren bin muss ich meine Beine erstmal wieder ans Biken gewöhnen.

Achso:
 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Bruder......


----------



## fohns (8. Januar 2008)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag, Bruder!!!
Lass Dich schön feiern!!

@Sofasurfer
ok, ich meld mich dann.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ihr Wölfe...
am Freitag werde ich bei Owayo die Bestellung plazieren... 

Die Liste schicke ich noch mal separat per mail (morgen).

Frank


----------



## crazymtb (8. Januar 2008)

@Bruder Jörn
Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Crazymtb


----------



## Kulminator (8. Januar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bruder
> 
> // Rocky



dito... 

Alles Gute zum B-Day..    

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## randi (8. Januar 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag aus Gelnhausen an den "Bruder".
Feier schön  lass es Dir gut gehen   und nehm reichlich  an.


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Januar 2008)

Bruder, alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Januar 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag ,Bruder 

Du bist noch da?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Januar 2008)

Auf den letzten Drücker will ich mich doch noch rasch für die netten Wünsche bedanken.

Und auch gleich für die nächsten 2 Wochen abmelden, in wenigen Stunden geht der Flieger.

Happy Trails.


----------



## fohns (9. Januar 2008)

wollte hier mal meinen dank an Kombinatschef öffentlich aussprechen!
klasse vorbereitung der spessartwölfetrikots  


hat jemand lust, morgen abend ab 17.30 uhr (nicht später) eine mainspackentour zu fahren (ca. 40-50 km, 21er schnitt bei windstille und nur bei gutem wetter)??

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Januar 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> wollte hier mal meinen dank an Kombinatschef öffentlich aussprechen!
> klasse vorbereitung der spessartwölfetrikots
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, 
da bin ich doch dabei.Melde dich doch nochmal vorher ob du fährst, da ich deine Definition über Windstille und gutem Wetter nicht kenne.
Willst du am Druckhaus losfahren??


----------



## eDw (9. Januar 2008)

Hi Spessartwoelfe,
vielleicht habt Ihr ja Lust im Februar bei uns vorbeizukommen. Wir sicher interessant:

*******************************************************************************
18. Februar 2008 
Vortrag FRAX (Freeride AlpenX) im Martinushaus in Aschaffenburg

 Wir haben's geschafft! Carsten Schymik http://www.schymik.de/ kommt uns besuchen und zeigt und seine beeindruckenden Bilder!
Hier könnt Ihr euch schon mal einen vorgeschmack holen: http://www.fraxn.de/
Carsten hat an der Trailskala fuer MTB mitgearbeitet und ist Admin im IBC
Also, packt die Famile ein und kommt ins Martinushaus! 
More Info: http://www.AB-Biker.de

*******************************************************************************


----------



## fohns (9. Januar 2008)

@eDw
das könntest Du auch bei den freireitern mal posten. da müsste die konzentrierte ansammlung interessierter versammelt sein.

@Sofasurfer
wenig regen und wenig wind machen mir eigentlich nix.
ich werde morgen gegen 16.00 uhr einfach posten, ob ich fahre, ok?
klar, startpunkt druckhaus.

viele grüße vom 
fohns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Januar 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> @eDw
> das könntest Du auch bei den freireitern mal posten. da müsste die konzentrierte ansammlung interessierter versammelt sein.
> 
> @Sofasurfer
> ...



Okey, Dokey


----------



## Kulminator (9. Januar 2008)

eDw schrieb:


> Hi Spessartwoelfe,
> vielleicht habt Ihr ja Lust im Februar bei uns vorbeizukommen. Wir sicher interessant:
> 
> *******************************************************************************
> ...



Interessanter Hinweis... wenn es terminlich klappt, schau ich mal rein... 

Sicherheitshalber kannst du ja nochmal ein paar Tage vorher einen Erinnerungs-Post hier absetzen...


----------



## Kulminator (9. Januar 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> da bin ich doch dabei.



Na? was issn mit dir los? Sind das erste Auswirkungen guter Vorsätze für 2008?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Januar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Na? was issn mit dir los? Sind das erste Auswirkungen guter Vorsätze für 2008?



Bin jetzt schon länger nicht gefahren da mir das Wetter nicht so zugesagt hat.
Und da ist doch eine Nette Spacken Tour mit Fohns genau das richtige. 

Und meine Vorsätze sind schon am 02.01.2008 untergegangen......


----------



## Kulminator (9. Januar 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Und meine Vorsätze sind schon am 02.01.2008 untergegangen......



bei mir hats immerhin bis zum 05.01 gehalten... 

Werde morgen wieder zu Edo in den Spinningkurs gehen - der ist jetzt im Vitalis Sportpark in Maintal... Habe mir eine 10er Karte zugelegt - also kein Vertrag. Ist mit 95 EUR nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen, aber allemal ausreichend, um einigermassen durchs Schmuddelwetter zu kommen...


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Januar 2008)

Spinning mit dem der so viel schreit...?


----------



## fohns (10. Januar 2008)

GA/Mainspackten-Tour findet statt.
17.30 uhr druckhaus, ca. 40-50km, etwa 2-2,5 St.

grüße f.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Januar 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> GA/Mainspackten-Tour findet statt.
> 17.30 uhr druckhaus, ca. 40-50km, etwa 2-2,5 St.
> 
> grüße f.



Hallo,
es tut mir leid Fohns es ist mir was dazwischen gekommen.Muss also leider Absagen.Nicht böse sein es gibt noch mehr Tage in diesem Jahr.
Werde es wohl auf Morgen verschieben müssen. Ich muss unbedingt wieder fahren.Mein Bauch hat sich zurück gemeldet


----------



## fohns (10. Januar 2008)

ok. ist doch kein problem.

grüße vom 
fohns.

EDIT: nun ist mir auch etwas dazwischen gekommen. shitte happenz.


----------



## fohns (10. Januar 2008)

Ede:
fährst Du am sonntag wieder auf den kamm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Januar 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Ede:
> fährst Du am sonntag wieder auf den kamm?



Negativ, sind das komplette WE in MA.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Januar 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Ede:
> fährst Du am sonntag wieder auf den kamm?



Hi,

ich denke, ich fahre am Sonntag, muss aber erst mal die Zeit mit meinen Weibern abstimmen. Ankommt kommt dann.

Gruss Frank


----------



## fohns (12. Januar 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich denke, ich fahre am Sonntag, muss aber erst mal die Zeit mit meinen Weibern abstimmen. Ankommt kommt dann.
> 
> Gruss Frank



ok, sag mal an.
wenn es heute den ganzen tag aber schütten sollte, könnte ich mich auch für eine lange GA-tour erwärmen, um den vermatschfaktor zu reduzieren.
das wäre vielleicht auch was für Frau Struwwelisch?

hat noch jemand interesse, morgen zusammen zu fahren??

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Januar 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> ok, sag mal an.
> wenn es heute den ganzen tag aber schütten sollte, könnte ich mich auch für eine lange GA-tour erwärmen, um den vermatschfaktor zu reduzieren.
> das wäre vielleicht auch was für Frau Struwwelisch?
> 
> ...



Yepp, sie hat zumindest noch nicht Nein gesagt...
wir melden uns
Frank


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Januar 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> ok, sag mal an.
> wenn es heute den ganzen tag aber schütten sollte, könnte ich mich auch für eine lange GA-tour erwärmen, um den vermatschfaktor zu reduzieren.
> das wäre vielleicht auch was für Frau Struwwelisch?
> 
> ...



Mach mal 'ne Ansage, wann wir fahren wollen. Dann kann ich entsprechend FS heute Abend ins Bett schicken.
Frank


----------



## fohns (12. Januar 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Mach mal 'ne Ansage, wann wir fahren wollen. Dann kann ich entsprechend FS heute Abend ins Bett schicken.
> Frank



 

11.00 abfahrt B8, wenns eine hahnenkammrunde sein soll.
oder 11.00 abfahrt am druckhaus zur langen GA-ausfahrt.

was wollt Ihr beide denn fahren?


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Januar 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> 11.00 abfahrt B8, wenns eine hahnenkammrunde sein soll.
> oder 11.00 abfahrt am druckhaus zur langen GA-ausfahrt.
> 
> was wollt Ihr beide denn fahren?



Das Mädel meint, das wäre früh  
aber geht klar: wir treffen uns am Druckhaus/Shooters und gondeln den Main entlang. Auf dem Rückweg können wir dann immer noch einen Abenteuer-Abstecher machen.

Wenn es gar zu sehr regnet, rufen wir vorher an

Ciao, der Kombi


----------



## fohns (12. Januar 2008)

gute idee!
so machen wirs. 

aber die aussage von Fr. Str. muss dann nochmals besprochen werden...


----------



## fohns (12. Januar 2008)

Mal was anderes.

Ich verschenke einen montageständer von Velomann, modell Bike Trim V 2500.
das problem ist, dass die klemmschraube an der klemmvorrichtung defekt ist. sie hat auf etwa 2cm ein kaputtes gewinde.
solch eine klemmschraube selbst herzustellen, dürfte für einen mechaniker oder dreher mit den entsprechenden maschinen und material kein problem sein. ein nachschneiden des gewindes (müsste M8 sein) reicht meiner meinung nach nicht.
vielleicht kann ja jemand das ding nachmachen oder kennt jemand, der einen kennt, der sowas kann.

ich habe mal versucht, ein bild von der klemmschraube mit meiner kamera zu machen: klick hier
mit viel phantasie erkennt man das defekte gewinde. die aufnahme des kunststoffgriffs ist ein sechskant. 

ansonsten ist der montagständer in ordnung, ist etwa ein jahr alt und recht robust (jaja, bis auf die schraube an der klemmvorrichtung).

wer den velomann haben will oder noch fragen hat, bitte eine PN an mich.

viele grüße vom
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (13. Januar 2008)

gäääähn ... gerade ausgestanden ... waren gestern wieder bis spät nachts unterwegs... 

Fürs Mainspacken kann ich mich heute nicht erwärmen - sorry fohns, Kombi und Fr. Struwi. Ausserdem will ich mich jetzt nicht stressen, um alle Sachen zusammenzupacken. Die Tour von Adrenalino klingt interessant, ist mir aber zu spät. Also fahre ich irgendwas berg- und matschloses alleine. Startzeit ca 11:30 Uhr in HU... Wem es ähnlich geht und mitkommen will, kann mich ja am Handy anfunken...


----------



## fohns (13. Januar 2008)

jetzt aber!!!

11.00 uhr packst Du doch locker, Kulmi...


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Januar 2008)

Aaaaaahhh,

das hat gutgetan!  
Schöne Mainradwegrunde bei herrlichem Wetter - danke für's mitfahren Erdi, Fohns und meine Kleine

Angenehme, arbeitsreiche Woche wünsche ich Euch allerseits

der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (13. Januar 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Aaaaaahhh,
> 
> das hat gutgetan!



jo, du sagst es... habe wieder mal festgestellt, daß Spass und Schmutz beim Biken irgendwie zusammengehören...  

War heute in der Wetterau unterwegs (Nidderau, Engelthal, Altenstadt) und dann noch ein Abstecher zur Ronneburg...

so, jetzt werde ich noch schnell meine Hausaufgaben in Sachen Wölfeshirt erledigen und dann gehts aufs Sofa...


----------



## Kulminator (13. Januar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> so, jetzt werde ich noch schnell meine Hausaufgaben in Sachen Wölfeshirt erledigen und dann gehts aufs Sofa...



fertisch...


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Januar 2008)

.......und wir waren heute mit sage und schreibe 7 Leuten an der äußerst matschigen Nidda unterwegs!
Da haben auch die Asphaltabschnitte nix mehr an der Fango-Packung ändern können 

Blöd, daß mein Crosser mit 2 Platten die Länge der Tour negativ beeinflußt hat   Mistding!!

Jetzt gehts in die wohlverdiente Regenerationswoche. Nächsten Sonntag evtl. Mainradweg. Da finden sich doch bestimmt Interessenten? Ich sage hier Bescheid wann ich fahren will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (13. Januar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> jo, du sagst es... habe wieder mal festgestellt, daß Spass und Schmutz beim Biken irgendwie zusammengehören...
> 
> War heute in der Wetterau unterwegs (Nidderau, Engelthal, Altenstadt) und dann noch ein Abstecher zur Ronneburg...
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Kulminator (13. Januar 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Kulminator schrieb:
> 
> 
> > jo, du sagst es... habe wieder mal festgestellt, daß Spass und Schmutz beim Biken irgendwie zusammengehören...
> ...


----------



## Kulminator (15. Januar 2008)

Moin Wölfe, hat jemand was vom verletzten Jaz gehört? Und gibt es Lebenszeichen vom Bruder? 
Knieverletzungsbedingt werde ich erst mal ne kurze Pause einlegen - heute auch kein Spinning. Mal beobachten, ob es sich bis Donnerstag wieder einrenkt... 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Januar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin Wölfe, hat jemand was vom verletzten Jaz gehört? Und gibt es Lebenszeichen vom Bruder?
> Knieverletzungsbedingt werde ich erst mal ne kurze Pause einlegen - heute auch kein Spinning. Mal beobachten, ob es sich bis Donnerstag wieder einrenkt...
> Gruß Kulmi



Hi,
dem Bruder gehts gut!
Was ist mit Jaz?

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (15. Januar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi,
> dem Bruder gehts gut!
> Was ist mit Jaz?
> 
> // Rocky



jetzt fällts mir wieder ein: der Jaz ist/war krank - nicht verletzt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Januar 2008)

Kulmi was ist mit Deinem Knie ?

All : Geht am WE was ?


----------



## bike69 (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

melde mich bis nächste Woche Mi. ab.
Bin bis dahin gesch. unterwegs.


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Januar 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi was ist mit Deinem Knie ?
> 
> All : Geht am WE was ?



Servus Ede,

wenn das Wetter ok ist könnten wir mal den Spessart umpflügen!

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (16. Januar 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi was ist mit Deinem Knie ?
> 
> All : Geht am WE was ?



weiss nicht. Hab schon seit Wochen Ärger - aber immer erst nach längeren Belastungen. Spinning ging problemlos... 

Wenn das Knie mitspielt, würde ich mich gerne an der "Landschaftsmassnahme" im Spessart beteiligen.... 

Mal schaun...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Januar 2008)

Moin Leute,
wenn ihr euch am Sonntag trefft und das Wetter mitspielt, dann würde ich mich gerne beim Umpflügen beteiligen  

Schöne Grüße,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Januar 2008)

Na wenn ihr alle Lust habt hat der Spessart ja nix zu lachen.

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (16. Januar 2008)

Morsche zusamme...

ich meld mich mal wieder zurück... War die ganze letzte Woche beruflich in München und übers Wochenende in Klagenfurt.

Bin seit heute wieder im Lande und meine Erkältung hat sich auch verzogen.
Kämpfe momentan mit einem Schlecht-Wetter-Kein-Bock-Auf-Schlamm-Motivationstief....     daher hats in letzter Zeit kaum für WP-Punkte gereicht...


Grüße vom
_jazzman_


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Januar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Na wenn ihr alle Lust habt hat der Spessart ja nix zu lachen.
> 
> // Rocky




Die Hauptsache ist ja auch, dass wir etwas zu lachen haben.  
Und wenn ich mit meinem katastrophalen Trainingszustand mitkomme, dann haben wir das auf jeden Fall


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Januar 2008)

Wenn der Willis kommt ist ja geil...

Sonntag 11,12,13,14 Uhr B8 ?


----------



## _jazzman_ (17. Januar 2008)

Ich bin Sonntag dabei...


----------



## fohns (17. Januar 2008)

bei mir geht - wenn überhaupt an dem wochenende - nur der sonntag  -- und dann würde ich mich spontan irgendwo anschließen.
vorher kann ich nicht zusagen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Januar 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wenn der Willis kommt ist ja geil...
> 
> Sonntag 11,12,13,14 Uhr B8 ?



12Uhr B8!
Aber kein Ga und keine WAB!!!!!!!

// Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Januar 2008)

12 Uhr?! Ich bin dabei


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Januar 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> 12 Uhr?! Ich bin dabei



schei§§e!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Januar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> schei§§e!




Da würd ich mal sagen: PECH GEHABT!!!


----------



## Kulminator (19. Januar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 12Uhr B8!
> Aber kein Ga und keine WAB!!!!!!!
> 
> // Rocky



Bleibts dabei ??   Wenn nix zusammengeht, fahre ich eine kurze Testrunde (Knie?) alleine - muss aber spätestens um 14 Uhr wieder daheim sein... 

Bei dem Wetter sind WAB gar net sooo falsch...  

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. Januar 2008)

14.00 Uhr zu Hause passt mir auch gut....

Bleibts bei 12.00 Uhr??? Wenn ja, werd ich evtl schon etwas früher starten
und um 12.00 Uhr einen Abstecher zur B8 machen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Januar 2008)

Hot Rod1 und ich werden um 12Uhr am Parkplatz B8 sein!
Ede was ist denn mit dir?
//Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (19. Januar 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> 14.00 Uhr zu Hause passt mir auch gut....
> 
> Bleibts bei 12.00 Uhr??? Wenn ja, werd ich evtl schon etwas früher starten
> und um 12.00 Uhr einen Abstecher zur B8 machen...



dito... 

dann sehen wir uns um 12 Uhr an bekannter Stelle...


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Januar 2008)

Ich bin um 12 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz.

Bin heute mit Lupine die Birkenhainer und den Klappermühlchentrail runter,
die Birkenhainer hat schon ein paar Schlammlöcher ging aber gut.
Klappermühlchen war top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (20. Januar 2008)

@12
ich bin heute nicht dabei, eine erkältung hat mich noch im griff.
viel spaß Euch.

@Kulmi
herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag!
lass Dich gut feiern.





viele grüße von
fohnsin und fohns.


----------



## crazymtb (20. Januar 2008)

Happy birthday Kulmi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und alles Gute 
von
Crazymtb


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Januar 2008)

Kulmi,

auch von uns Alles Gute !!!






Frank und Jakoba


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Januar 2008)

Wir waren heute etwas überrascht, dass ein freundlicher Mensch den querliegenden Baum oben an der Birkenhainer wieder vom Trail entfernt hat / durchgesägt hat.
Hatte mich schon so aufs Trailputzen im Frühjahr gefreut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sollte uns aber nicht davon abhalten, doch zu einer Erbsensuppe das Wolfsrudel einzuladen...

Der Kombi


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Januar 2008)

auch von mir die besten wünsche für kulmi


----------



## randi (20. Januar 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag an Kulmi. Wünsch Dir alles Gute, viel Glück und vor allem Gesundheit.

Bin schon am planen der Spessarttrailrunde, aber nur theoretisch. Ein gebrochenes Handgelenk läßt mich  ca. drei Wochen vom biken träumen und planen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Januar 2008)

Auch wenn ich dem Kulmi heute schon persönlich gratulieren konnte hier auch nochmal alles Gute zum Geburtstag.  

Ansonsten war es mal wieder eine gelungene Runde heute...


----------



## Adrenalino (20. Januar 2008)

Kulmi, auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Januar 2008)

Schließe mich Ede an...
Nochmal herzlichen Glückwunsch Kulmi   

Top Runde heute  

Schönen Gruß vom HR1


----------



## Kulminator (20. Januar 2008)

Herzlichen Dank für die zahlreichen Glückwünsche. Ganz besonders hat mich der heutige B-Day Ride gefreut - gibt es schönere Geschenke als die Birkenhainer (ohne querliegenden Baum) und den Klappermühlchentrail in angenehmer Gesellschaft? 

Zur Einstimmung auf den Sommer schaut mal dieses hier 

Schöne Woche..
Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Januar 2008)

War mal wieder eine schöne Runde und gar nicht so schlammig wie ich gehofft hatte. Roman's Rad wurde gar nicht so dreckig...... 

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (21. Januar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Roman's Rad wurde gar nicht so dreckig......



Habs trotzdem saubermachen müssen ...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Januar 2008)

Wie jetzt??? Ihr putzt eure Räder???  
RESPEKT!!!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Januar 2008)

Ich nicht!
Der Dreck von meinem Rad ist doch schon in deinem Auto abgefallen.... 

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (22. Januar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich nicht!
> Der Dreck von meinem Rad ist doch schon in deinem Auto abgefallen....
> 
> // Rocky



das kann nicht viel gewesen sein - dein Bike war doch fast sauber - so wie du wieder über die Trails geflogen bist   Hattest du überhaupt Bodenkontakt?


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Blumen!
Aber mein Gewischt drückt mich auf den Boden!

// Rocky


----------



## Adrenalino (23. Januar 2008)

Für alle GA-Freunde ( letztes mal waren wir sage und schreibe 7 Leute  ) hab ich für Sonntag ne Tour an der Nidda angesetzt, guggt ihr hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5410

Abfahrt wie immer hier in Bischem um 12 Uhr an der Shell-Tankstelle.

Da ich an dem Tag zeitlich stark eingebunden bin ( Geburtstag meiner Mutter ) muss ich bis spätestens 15:30 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Januar 2008)

Welcher, kein Bock auf GA Fahrer, hat am WE Lust und Zeit ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Januar 2008)

Hi Ede, ich, hängt aber noch ein bissl vom Wetter ab. Wenn's richtig runtersaut mache ich wohl eher GA auf der Rolle, bei akzeptablem Klima (Temperatur egal solange nicht Regen) bin ich wohl dabei

der Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (23. Januar 2008)

@Ede  Ich hätte zwar dringend bissl GA nötig, aber im Moment geht das GAr nicht an mich ran...

Also ich bin dabei. Wann? Samstag? Sonntag? Beides?


Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Hot Rod1 (24. Januar 2008)

Moinsen,
@Ede: Ich bin dabei, allerdings nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt und es nicht regnet. Mir passt Samstag und Sonntag, ich füge mich einfach der Mehrheit


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Januar 2008)

Hi,

melde mich zurück. 2 Wochen Tour durch die amerikanisch-kanadischen Hockeyhallen mit 8 Livespielen und einigen Besuchen in den lokalen Sportsbars liegen hinter mir.

Es wird Zeit mal wieder radeln zu gehen. Wenn ich bis zum WE die Zeitumstellung verkraftet habe, könnte ich mich mal wieder zu einer geschmeidigen Runde einfinden.


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Januar 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Welcher, kein Bock auf GA Fahrer, hat am WE Lust und Zeit ?


Sorry aber ich habe dieses We keine Zeit.
Nächste Woche wieder.

// Rocky


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Januar 2008)

Ich schlag mal vor : SA + SO 13 Uhr B8 Tendenz Hahnenkamm wenn es nicht regnet.
Bruder, schön das Du wieder da bist.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Januar 2008)

WIEEEEE?
Beide Tage um 13 Uhr?

Das werden mir die Mädels nieeeee verzeihen, also nur einen Tag.
Dafür gerne schmutzig  

der Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Januar 2008)

@Wochenend-abernichtGA-Fahrer

bin gescheitert einen LMB einzutragen also muss es so gehen:

schlage morgen, Samstag High Noon an der B8 vor. Keine Rennräder zugelassen  .
Passt ehrlich gesagt, mir am Besten, Sonntag kann es schon knapp werden. Wetter sollte auch ok sein aber die Tanzschühchen werden bestimmt schmutzig.

Wir können es die B Richtung Trages aufwärts versuchen, Richtung Gondsrot gibts eine nette Abfahrt durch die Streuobstwiesen aber zu empfehlen wäre auch sich über Wasserlos auf den Dickert hochzuschrauben, links entlang & runter durch den Taleinschnitt wieder hoch zum Hemsbacher Kreuz und von dort-wer weiss wohin, vielleicht kann man auf Abwegen durch die Rückersbacher Schlucht. Further proposals highly appreciated.

Also, meldet Euch mal im Forum
der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Januar 2008)

Klingt gut. Da ich aber erst den Kühlschrank auffüllen muss, weiss ich nicht, ob ich's bis 12.00 zum Treffpunkt schaffe. Daher sag ich nur unverbindlich zu.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Januar 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Keine Rennräder zugelassen



das musst du *hier bei den Spessartwölfen* nicht explizit erwähnen...  

Der Doc hat zwar keinen Befund feststellen können, meinte aber, ich soll es nicht übertreiben. Deshalb werde ich erst mal testweise eine kleinere Runde am Samstag drehen ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Januar 2008)

Also was jetzt 12 oder 13 Uhr ?

Kulmi wie wär es mit dem Hahnenkamm Klassiker mit Steinbachtal ?


----------



## _jazzman_ (25. Januar 2008)

Mir wäre 13.00 Uhr lieber... 
12.00 schaff ich definitiv nicht...


----------



## Kulminator (26. Januar 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Also was jetzt 12 oder 13 Uhr ?
> 
> Kulmi wie wär es mit dem Hahnenkamm Klassiker mit Steinbachtal ?



  liebend gerne... ich fürchte aber, daß der Doc danach mit mir schimpfen wird   ... hmmm...  soll ich oder soll ich nicht?  

--- keep you posted --


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Januar 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Mir wäre 13.00 Uhr lieber...
> 12.00 schaff ich definitiv nicht...



Guudi, 13 Uhr.
Wo, am Parkplatz B8?

Bitte Meldung
Frank


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. Januar 2008)

also ich muss leider absagen...sorry! 
Hab noch zu viel zu  erledigen


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Januar 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Guudi, 13 Uhr.
> Wo, am Parkplatz B8?
> 
> Bitte Meldung
> Frank




 Jo.. Bin um 13.00 am Parkplatz.


Gruß
Niko


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Januar 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> also ich muss leider absagen...sorry!
> Hab noch zu viel zu  erledigen



Falls Du zu Ikea kommst, ich brauch ein Benno CD Regal mit Buchefunier... 

Bin um 13 Uhr an der B8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (26. Januar 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> also ich muss leider absagen...sorry!
> Hab noch zu viel zu  erledigen



Hey, überlegs dir nochmal. Du verpasst heute nämlich den Kombi, Jaz, Ede, Bruder und MICH ! Kommt noch jemand mit?

C u, Buddies, 13Uhr B8...


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Januar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hey, überlegs dir nochmal. Du verpasst heute nämlich den Kombi, Jaz, Ede, Bruder und MICH ! Kommt noch jemand mit?
> 
> C u, Buddies, 13Uhr B8...



Owei, Wildschweine, duckt euch! Das wird ja voll im Wald    
Das Wetter lässt nix zu wünschen übrig, gefühlte 20 Grad, Biergartentemp!


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo....

super Truppe, super Tour, super Wetter....
Hat echt Spaß gemacht heute. 


Der Wetterbericht für morgen sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus. Zwar so gut wie keine Sonne, aber bis jetzt auch keine Regen gemeldet.
Wenn trocken bleibt, werde ich morgen wieder ne Runde drehen, allerdings früher als heute. Ich denke so an 11.00 Uhr.


Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Januar 2008)

Klaaassseee!

Und Patrick und Roman's Knie haben auch mitgespielt!

Hab mir mal die Fotos angesehen, die Joggerin im Steinbacher Tal war wohl sehr außer Puste, jedenfalls ist das Foto voll unscharf  

Schönen Wahlsonntag
wünscht der Kombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Januar 2008)

Ja, super Tour heute mit tollen Typen.  

Alte Bekannte haben wir auch getroffen, und im Anglerheim gibt es einen neuen Wirt. Was der aus der Küche getragen hat...


----------



## Kulminator (26. Januar 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ... und im Anglerheim gibt es einen neuen Wirt. Was der aus der Küche getragen hat...



... und es gibt dort immer noch Kulmbacher   

Jo, hat heut richtig Spass gemacht. Schönen Sonntag miteinander (noch ne Tour am Sonntag  hält mein Knie nicht)...


----------



## Staanemer (26. Januar 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ja, super Tour heute mit tollen Typen.
> 
> Alte Bekannte haben wir auch getroffen, und im Anglerheim gibt es einen neuen Wirt. Was der aus der Küche getragen hat...




So alt bin ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Januar 2008)

Na, wo wart ihr gestern alle unterwegs?

Wir sind mal wieder mit ner recht großen Truppe ( 5 Leute ) locker an der Nidda entlang gerollt. Und mit der Anfahrt über Hohe Straße, Lohrberg, Heiligenstockweg und der Rückfahrt über die Große Loh bekommt auch ne GA-Tour ihre Abwechslung im Höhenprofil 

Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht am kommenden W-Ende meine "Wetterauer 4-Wege-Mischung" anzubieten, aber falls das Wetter so werden sollte wie angekündigt  und dazu noch Regen und Schnee warte ich lieber ab......


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. Januar 2008)

Morgen bin ich voraussichtlich im Revier von und mit Holly-Jane unterwegs, wollte aber am Samstagmittag ne Runde auf den heimischen Trails drehen.

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit?

Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Januar 2008)

Brrrrrr, heute ist es mir kalt den Rücken runtergelaufen. Nein, nein, nicht das Wetter ist schuld.

Da blätter ich in der aktuellen Bike-Bravo und finde einen Artikel über Trainingslager. Gut, ich sehe ein, xx (es geht mir einfach nicht über die Lippen ) ist durchaus ein beachtenswerter Baustein zum Konditionsaufbau ambitionierter CC-Fahrer und Alpencrosser. 

Aber kann mir bitte mal einer erklären, warum deswegen gleich Bilder von R.E.N.N.R.A.D.F.A.H.R.E.R.N. !!!!!! abgebildet sein müssen. 

Wenn mein Nachbar erfährt, dass ich Zeitungen mit Rennradinhalten lese, dem kann ich doch nicht mehr unter die Augen treten.


----------



## _jazzman_ (1. Februar 2008)

Also Gx oder xA oder xx oder wie auch immer...  ist schon vom Ansatz her ok. Aber deswegen auf Schmalspur mit krummen Lenkern umzusteigen, käme auch mir als bekennender xx-Fahrer nicht in den Sinn.

Und ich habe fest gestellt, ne Runde auf meinem  nicht leichtgewichtigen Nicolai (nein ich habe es noch nicht gewogen und mir isses auch egal wie schwer die Lady ist ) bringt mehr Puste und Kondition als auf nem knapp 12kilo Epic.  Und wenn man der Lady gut zuredet steckt sie das nächste mal auch die Plastik-Race-Hardtail-Fahrer am Hahnenkamm beim Uphill in die Tasche...


----------



## Kulminator (1. Februar 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Und wenn man der Lady gut zuredet steckt sie das nächste mal auch die Plastik-Race-Hardtail-Fahrer am Hahnenkamm beim Uphill in die Tasche...



.. das hättest du auch mit dem Nicolai locker geschafft!


----------



## Fr.Struwwelisch (3. Februar 2008)

Hejhej,

auf der einen Seite lockt mich ja der Sonnenschein nach draußen  , aber die Temperatur / kalte Luft würde meinen Hals / Stimmbänder total ruinieren. Laboriere noch dran herum, war zuviel diese Woche in CZ...reden, reden, reden...und der Knüller: mein Heizöl-Ferrari hat Freitag Nacht auf der A3 bei Würzburg die Grätsche gemacht (Einspritzpumpe gehimmelt) und Montag muss ich (wie auch immer) um 9 wieder in CZ sein.

Sorry, kein Biken dieses Wochende, Ärgern ist angesagt    
Frank

*uhps*, der grade gemerkt hat daß der PC noch auf Fr. Struwwelisch angemeldet war...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Februar 2008)

Ich treib mich heute mal mit den Freireitern im Taunus rum. Schneemannbauen, Schneeballschlacht etc. ist angesagt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Februar 2008)

Ich auch bin mal gespannt was mir im Taunus so alles abfriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Also Gx oder xA oder xx oder wie auch immer...  ist schon vom Ansatz her ok. Aber deswegen auf Schmalspur mit krummen Lenkern umzusteigen, käme auch mir als bekennender xx-Fahrer nicht in den Sinn.
> 
> Und ich habe fest gestellt, ne Runde auf meinem  nicht leichtgewichtigen Nicolai (nein ich habe es noch nicht gewogen und mir isses auch egal wie schwer die Lady ist ) bringt mehr Puste und Kondition als auf nem knapp 12kilo Epic.  Und wenn man der Lady gut zuredet steckt sie das nächste mal auch die Plastik-Race-Hardtail-Fahrer am Hahnenkamm beim Uphill in die Tasche...



nicolai ist masculin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Epic feminin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Kulminator (3. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nicolai ist masculin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Epic feminin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *kopfschüttel*



ah! Deshalb ist das Weibsvolk auch immer so schnell bergauf??


----------



## _jazzman_ (3. Februar 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nicolai ist masculin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *kopfschüttel*



Vielleicht deins... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Zum reiten ist mir ne Lady lieber...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Kulminator schrieb:


> ah! Deshalb ist das Weibsvolk auch immer so schnell bergauf??



... und zickig bergab.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Februar 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht deins...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit ner zicke will ich nicht bergab fahren....die sind mir zu zickig. die hätt heut doch gleich gesagt da fahr ich nicht runter


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Februar 2008)

Die wär heute wahrscheinlich gar nicht erst mitgekommen.


----------



## _jazzman_ (3. Februar 2008)

Mein Epic zickt bergab immer etwas rum und man muss ein paar nette Worte einlegen... 
Die andere hat aber schöne lange Beine und es macht ihr bergab richtig Spaß, dafür gibts bergauf immer bissl gestöhne. 

Wir hatten gestern am Hahnenkamm richtig viel Spaß. Aber keinesfalls zu vergleichen mit eurer Tour heute im Taunus... Die Bilder sind ja 
Aber weiß wars gestern aufm Hahnenkamm auch...


----------



## _jazzman_ (3. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die wär heute wahrscheinlich gar nicht erst mitgekommen.



Wen meinst Du?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Februar 2008)

Die Zicke auf unserer Taunustour.

Das hätte dir sicher auch jede Menge Spaß gemacht. Und deinem Nicolai bergab sicher noch viel mehr.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Februar 2008)

War eigentlich jemand am WE in unserem Heimatrevier unterwegs? Wenn ja, wie waren die Streckenverhältnisse?


----------



## _jazzman_ (4. Februar 2008)

@Bruder

Ich war am Samstag 4 1/2 Stunden im Revier unterwegs. Birkenhainer, Klappermühlchen, Weinberg, Hahnenkamm, usw. waren eigentlich alle Trails gut fahrbar, allerdings hab ich auch so ausgesehen wie Lugxx und sein Bike am Sonntag im Taunus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Februar 2008)

Wir haben alle mehr oder weniger gut ausgesehen am Sonntag! 
Habe jetzt noch Sand zwischen den Zähnen.

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Februar 2008)

Tja, anfangs sah es ja noch nach einer sauberen Tour aus. Anfangs, ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Februar 2008)

Cersten: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Kulminator (5. Februar 2008)

D I T O ...

     auch von uns die besten Glückwünsche und Alles Gute zum B-Day..


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Februar 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

//Rocky


----------



## crazymtb (5. Februar 2008)

und alles Gute und Liebe
Crazymtb


----------



## Adrenalino (5. Februar 2008)

Hi,

mein Knie samt dazugehörender Sehnen und Muskulatur zickt böse rum, daher gibts auf unbestimmte Zeit keine Touren von mir. 
Also seid ihr vorerst vor GA TRAINING sicher!  

Jetzt bin ich gespannt wann der erste schreibt "kein Wunder wenn du immer nur GA fährst......"

@carsten
Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Februar 2008)

Ich schließ mich den Vorgratulanten an und wünsche auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag...!!!

Hier noch ein kleines Ständchen zum Besten...


----------



## Kulminator (5. Februar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> mein Knie samt dazugehörender Sehnen und Muskulatur zickt böse rum, daher gibts auf unbestimmte Zeit keine Touren von mir.




da scheint was rumzugehen. Die Häufung der Knieprobleme ist auffällig. Ich lese überall von solchen Problemen und Zwangspausen... Wünsch dir jedenfalls, daß du bald wieder fit bist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (6. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank für die lieben und guten Wünsche.

Möchte hiermit wieder uns Sommerfest  anregen..... Dazu sollten wir uns die Tage mal bei einem XX treffen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Februar 2008)

Von mir selbstverständlich auch die besten Wünsche.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Februar 2008)

bike69 schrieb:


> Möchte hiermit wieder uns Sommerfest  anregen..... Dazu sollten wir uns die Tage mal bei einem XX treffen.



Können wir doch in einem Aufwasch mit der Übergabe der Leibchen machen. Wann kommen die Dinger denn?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Samstag der 16.02. wäre 'ne Option.


----------



## crazymtb (6. Februar 2008)

Hi @all!

Morgen gehts los 



Wer die frei 

 hat darf sie gerne am FR für mich drücken.

Bis denn
Crazymtb


----------



## Kulminator (6. Februar 2008)

crazymtb schrieb:


> Hi @all!
> 
> Morgen gehts los
> 
> ...



Die "Wölfe" drücken dir ganz fest die Daumen


----------



## Kulminator (6. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Können wir doch in einem Aufwasch mit der Übergabe der Leibchen machen. Wann kommen die Dinger denn?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sollten die nicht sogar diese Woche schon kommen? Kombi hatte doch für den 09.02 eine Tour angesagt?  So hab ich das bei mir abgespeichert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Februar 2008)

Geht was am WE ? SA geht bei mir erst ab ca. 14 bis 15 Uhr.

SO wär o.k.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Februar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sollten die nicht sogar diese Woche schon kommen? Kombi hatte doch für den 09.02 eine Tour angesagt?  So hab ich das bei mir abgespeichert.



Jaja, hab schon was von Owayo grummeln gehört...  

Bin allerdings im Moment völlig von der Rolle, die Autopanne letzten Freitag mit anschließender Wartezeit im Regen bei 2 Grad hat mich umgeschmissen. Dann diese Woche noch 3 Tage Dauerschwallen in Tschechien absolviert, anstatt dort einer mal das Wort ergriffen hätte... morgen leichte Pause und Freitag Reportingmarathon zu meinem neuen Chef  

wie gesagt, bin von der Rolle. Dieses kommende Wochenende können wir bei mir vergessen, muss am Sonntag schon früh los nach Ungarn. Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden, peilen wir mal den 16. an für die Einkleidungszeremonie
der KK (Kranke Kombi)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Februar 2008)

Mannomann, was'n Lazarett. Gute Besserung @ all.

Gibt's Location-Vorschläge für den 16.? Wann geht's los, wer reserviert einen Tisch?


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mannomann, was'n Lazarett. Gute Besserung @ all.
> 
> Gibt's Location-Vorschläge für den 16.? Wann geht's los, wer reserviert einen Tisch?



Du!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Februar 2008)

Jajaja, immer auf die Kleinen. 

Also, wohin soll's gehen? Buchberg, Fernblick, ...???


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Februar 2008)

Du bist doch einer der größten von uns.


----------



## Kulminator (7. Februar 2008)

wie wäre das Anglerheim in Kahl?


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Februar 2008)

Anglerheim kommt gut...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Februar 2008)

Gut, dann das Anglerheim.

Jetzt warten wir nur noch auf dem Kombi, der uns die Lieferung der Sachen bestätigt. Den LMB mach ich dann Anfang nächster Woche und reserviere die große Tafel.


----------



## Kulminator (7. Februar 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Geht was am WE ? SA geht bei mir erst ab ca. 14 bis 15 Uhr.
> 
> SO wär o.k.



klar geht was... Hätte dieses WE sogar Sa und So Zeit. Samstag werde ich eine Knie-Testrunde drehen - danach weiss ich, ob es Sonntag überhaupt geht.

Wegen nächster Woche geht es bei mir nur Samstag tagsüber. Für einen Nightride im Anglerheim bin ich nicht zu haben - auch nicht am Freitag. Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (7. Februar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Samstag werde ich eine Knie-Testrunde drehen



Nanu, du auch kniekrank?? 

Herrjeh, was is bloß los......das häuft sich wirklich........


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Februar 2008)

Kulmi wann willst Du morgen wohin Dein Knie testen?

Am 16.02. kann ich nur abends...

Am WE allerfeinstes Wetter sonst keiner Lust und Zeit ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Februar 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi wann willst Du morgen wohin Dein Knie testen?
> 
> Am 16.02. kann ich nur abends...
> 
> Am WE allerfeinstes Wetter sonst keiner Lust und Zeit ?



Sorry Ede ich habe Kinderdienst! 

//Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Februar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Sorry Ede ich habe Kinderdienst!
> 
> //Rocky



Ey, Alder, sieh zu dasste ins Bett kommsts, 3 Uhr 21...

So verlockend das Wetter auch ist, kann heute bei nichts mitfahren, bin froh dass ich wieder einigermaßen Durchatmen kann und kann mir keinen Rückschlag erlauben,

Gestern hat der *Paketdienst* versucht was bei uns abzugeben  , wir waren wie immer nicht da  , wird dann wohl am Montag angeliefert  wie ich Fr. Struwwelisch kenne wird sie es wohl aufreissen und sich ihr Leibchen rausfischen, zum Anprobieren 

schönes WE wünscht der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Februar 2008)

Hahaha, dann lass mal deine väterliche Autorität spielen.

@Ede - heute kann ich das schöne Wetter nicht nutzen. Morgen könnte klappen, aber nicht vor 13.00 h. Reicht dir das noch? Anderfalls rolle ich eben so gemütlich durch den Wald.


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Februar 2008)

Bei mir siehts dieses WE mau aus:
Lust - JA 
Zeit - JA 
Gesund - NEIN 

Ich werds diesen Winter irgendwie nicht los... Es geht mir zwar schon wieder recht gut und ich kann auch wieder normal vom Keller die Treppe hochlaufen ohne zu pfeifen wie ne Dampflok, da ich aber am Dienstag wieder für die restliche Woche zu meinem Schatz nach Klagenfurt fahre, werd ich mich am Wochenende noch bissl ausruhen und ganz unspäktakulär bissl spazieren gehen.

Samstag, 16.02. geht bei mir abends nicht... - Zitat Rocky: Kinderdienst 

Viel Spaß auf den Trails bei dem traumhaften Wetter...

_jazzman_


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Februar 2008)

Tja, der 16.02. scheint kein guter Termin zu sein. Was tun? Sollen die, die Terminnöte haben doch mal eine Alternative nennen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Tja, der 16.02. scheint kein guter Termin zu sein. Was tun? Sollen die, die Terminnöte haben doch mal eine Alternative nennen.



Naja, ich kann ja auch Abholung bei mir mit Käffchen oder Nachmittags-Bierchen und Bike-Tourvideos kucken anbieten

Frank


----------



## fohns (9. Februar 2008)

melde mich auch mal wieder aus dem lazarett.

nach einer noch nicht ausgestandenen heftigen erkältung hat mich letzten samstag eine schöne grippe mit fieber ereilt.
an diesem wochenende wird das noch nix mit dem fahren.

nächste woche werde ich natürlich wieder GA fahren, um mich mal wieder einigermaßen aufzubauen. das jahr steht bislang unter keinem guten konditionsstern. aber GA geht ja (fast) immer, oder?

sodenne viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Februar 2008)

Bin auch nicht richtig gesund. Will aber morgen unbedingt fahren da endgeiles Wetter. Ich werd jetzt was einwerfen und hoffe morgen fit zu sein.

Bruder: Hatte mit Kulmi telefoniert und 12 Uhr B8 ausgemacht. 13Uhr ist für mich aber auch o.k..

Trikots : Was ist angedacht? Stammtisch mit Trikotausgabe oder gleich eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit neuen Leibchen? Ich denke das Projekt läuft schon so lange da kommt es auf ein zwei Wochen nicht an.

Allen Kranken gute Besserung.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Februar 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bruder: Hatte mit Kulmi telefoniert und 12 Uhr B8 ausgemacht.



genauso machen wir es. *Treffpunkt Sonntag 12 Uhr an der B8* - LMB gibts keinen - Bruder du kannst ja unterwegs zu uns stossen.

War heute 3 Stunden ganz locker fahren, ohne Belastung fürs Knie - das geht, ich merke aber, daß was nicht i.O. ist. Die morgige Tour also nicht zuuu heftig mit zuu steilen Passagen, ok? Ich würde gerne mal wieder zur Hohen Warte fahren, wird aber ein Problem, daß der Bruder sich später dazugesellt? 13 Uhr ist dafür schon etwas spät, oder? Postet doch mal bitte wer alles mitkommen möchte und ob ihr nicht doch schon um 12 Uhr starten könnt (Bruder?)? 

@fohns: Kopf hoch - die Saison ist noch lang... Wenn es klappt, fahre ich die Woche mal XX mit... 
@Kombi: "Käffchen oder Nachmittags-Bierchen und Bike-Tourvideos" klingt gut... 
@Jaz: gute Besserung
@ all: was aktuelles von Crazy gehört?
@ Adrenalino: wirklich auffällig! 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Februar 2008)

Heute ist Hockey Day in Canada. NASN überträgt ab 21.00 h 3 Livespiele in Folge. Es kommen einige Hockeykumpels und wir machen die Nacht zum Tag. Keine Ahnung wann ich dann morgen ausgeschlafen habe. Ich melde mich morgen früh (?!), im Notfall fahrt einfach ohne mich.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Februar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> *Treffpunkt Sonntag 12 Uhr an der B8*



der Krankenstand steigt - deshalb gibt es heute keine Wölfe-Tour. 
Schönen Sonntag miteinander.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Februar 2008)

Morsche, was für ein Abend. Erst gewinnen die Leafs gegen die Red Wings in OT, und dann gehen die Habs bei den Sens unter. Und dafür schlage ich mir die Nacht und die Ohren. 

Ich geh jetzt erst mal frühstücken, seh mir den Damen Verfolger in Östersund an und schwinge mich dann mal für eine gemütliche Runde auf's Rad.


----------



## Adrenalino (11. Februar 2008)

Hi zusammen,

es bleibt dabei, bis auf weiteres keine Touren von mir. War heute nun endlich beim Doc, Diagnose : mit 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit Knorpelschaden bzw. Kniescheibensymptomatik, die restlichen 1% könnten noch auf einen Innenmeniskus-Schaden deuten. Ich dachte das Thema hätte ich 2003 abgeschlossen, falsch gedacht. Was eine Traininsgeinheit am Berg so anrichten kann 

Für mich steht i.M. die gesamte Saison auf der Kippe, ich könnte :kotz: und 

Euch weiterhin viel Spaß und seid vorsichtig!  Ich bin erstmal raus.

Wenigstens darf ich noch schwimmen gehen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (11. Februar 2008)

Oh Mann!!
dann mal gute besserung, Adrenalino.

@Kulmi
gerne. mal sehen, was die woche noch so bringt. fahren wollte ich aber gegen mitte/ende der woche schon mal. GA versteht sich von selbst. 
was sonst.


----------



## Kulminator (11. Februar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> es bleibt dabei, bis auf weiteres keine Touren von mir. War heute nun endlich beim Doc, Diagnose : mit 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit Knorpelschaden bzw. Kniescheibensymptomatik, die restlichen 1% könnten noch auf einen Innenmeniskus-Schaden deuten. Ich dachte das Thema hätte ich 2003 abgeschlossen, falsch gedacht. Was eine Traininsgeinheit am Berg so anrichten kann
> 
> ...



dito! 
habe auch einen beginnenden Knorpelschaden diagnostiziert bekommen - scheint eine echte Bikerseuche zu sein.... Mein Doc meinte aber, daß es das mit einer 3er Serie Spritzen + Physiotherapie wieder hinbekommt? Habe gestern übrigens nach dem Tip von Patrick festgestellt, daß die Position der Cleats in meinen relativ neuen Schuhen zu weit vorne war . Hab ich korrigiert und stelle fest, daß ich viel weniger Probleme habe. 

 fohns: du meinst: "xx"-Fahren...


----------



## Adrenalino (11. Februar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> dito!
> habe auch einen beginnenden Knorpelschaden diagnostiziert bekommen - scheint eine echte Bikerseuche zu sein.... Mein Doc meinte aber, daß es das mit einer 3er Serie Spritzen + Physiotherapie wieder hinbekommt? Habe gestern übrigens nach dem Tip von Patrick festgestellt, daß die Position der Cleats in meinen relativ neuen Schuhen zu weit vorne war . Hab ich korrigiert und stelle fest, daß ich viel weniger Probleme habe.



Hallo Leidensgenosse,

ob man das mit Spritzen und Physio wieder hin bekommt hängt stark vom einzelnen Fall ab. Ich wünsche dir daß es in deinem Falle ausreicht! 

Nur soviel; Knorpelschäden bei Radsportlern egal welcher Disziplin ( RR,MA,CC,DH,FR ) kommen zu 90% durch fahren mit zuviel Druck. Wenn dann noch falsche Sitz-und Cleatposition dazu kommt verstärkt es das ganze noch.

Ich will hier nicht meine Geschichte von 2003 wiedergeben, dazu ist dieses Forum ja nicht gedacht! Aber, ich kenne mich mit Knorpelschäden seitdem bestens aus, mein Knie ist vorgeschädigt und trotz der vielen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen die ich im laufe der Jahre getroffen habe ist es wieder gekommen und das bestürzt mich am meisten


----------



## fohns (11. Februar 2008)

ach nein, Kulmi! das auch noch...........
dann hier mal an alle gute besserung.


xx-fahren?
es verliert irgendwann seinen schrecken und man kann zu gegebener zeit sogar "grundlagenausdauer" ohne holperer aussprechen.

für die freunde gehobener sprache heißt es natürlich nach wie vor: "spacken".

wir können aber auch spaxxen?


----------



## Kulminator (12. Februar 2008)

Moin, hat jemand am Samstag Nachmittag Lust auf eine Revierrunde mit einem Abstecher nach Grossauheim??


----------



## Kulminator (12. Februar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> und trotz der vielen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen



die da wären? Gib uns mal ein paar Tips.

Hoffentlich ist es bei dir nicht so schlimm wie du es im Moment siehst? Und wenn doch, was kannst du nun noch dagegen machen? Bist du damals auch gespritzt worden? Alle Kniegesunden mögen uns nachsehen, wenn an dieser Stelle über Knieprobleme gefachsimpelt wird - wer weiss schon, wer der nächste ist?


----------



## Lanzelot (13. Februar 2008)

Kommt auch darauf an, wodurch der Knorpelschaden verursacht wurde, bei mir wars eine etwas zu tief sitzende Kniescheibe, das kriege ich aber mit einer Bandage, welche um die Kniescheibe gepolstert ist, ganz gut in den Griff.
Hin und wieder zickts zwar schon,  aber damit fahre ich jetzt nur noch, hat mir auch beim AlpenX geholfen. Man darfs halt, wie immer, nicht übertreiben.

Gruss


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Februar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> die da wären? Gib uns mal ein paar Tips.
> 
> Hoffentlich ist es bei dir nicht so schlimm wie du es im Moment siehst? Und wenn doch, was kannst du nun noch dagegen machen? Bist du damals auch gespritzt worden? Alle Kniegesunden mögen uns nachsehen, wenn an dieser Stelle über Knieprobleme gefachsimpelt wird - wer weiss schon, wer der nächste ist?



Hi,

ich werd mal versuchen im laufe der nächsten Tage darauf eingehender zu antworten. Mich hat nämlich nun auch die überall grassierende Seuche gepackt, ich fühl mich als hätte mich ein ICE überfahren  daher bin ich i.M. net sehr aufnahmefähig bzw. mitteilungsfreudig 

Arbeiten muss ich trotzdem - Angestellte ebenfalls krank. Das ist eben das Los der Selbstständigen.......


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Februar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin, hat jemand am Samstag Nachmittag Lust auf eine Revierrunde mit einem Abstecher nach Grossauheim??



Ja, hab aber um 11 Uhr einen Termin wo ich noch nicht weiß wie lang der dauert.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Februar 2008)

Ich seh grad, Crazy ist online - welcome back.

Ist alles gut verlaufen und hast du die postoperative Zeit gut überstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymtb (14. Februar 2008)

Hi  

Schönes buntes Metall habe ich rausbekommen. Alles prima verlaufen ... DANK der viiiiiielen   ... postoperative Zeit läuft noch, aber kein vergleich mit letztem Jahr. Wird halt seine Zeit brauchen, wann ich wieder aufs MTB darf ist eher zum   

GlG C.


----------



## fohns (14. Februar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin, hat jemand am Samstag Nachmittag Lust auf eine Revierrunde mit einem Abstecher nach Grossauheim??



ja, sieht (noch) ganz gut aus.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Februar 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> ja, sieht (noch) ganz gut aus.



Bin etwas kränklich aber wenn es nicht schlimmer wird wäre ich dabei.
Wann?
Wo?
Wohin?

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (14. Februar 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> ja, sieht (noch) ganz gut aus.



wie dürfen wir das verstehen???

Das WANN, WO und WOHIN können wir gerne noch besprechen... bin da flexibel. aber die Shirts beim Kombi abzuholen, ist Pflichtprogramm...


----------



## Kulminator (14. Februar 2008)

crazymtb schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Schönes buntes Metall habe ich rausbekommen. Alles prima verlaufen ... DANK der viiiiiielen   ... postoperative Zeit läuft noch, aber kein vergleich mit letztem Jahr. Wird halt seine Zeit brauchen, wann ich wieder aufs MTB darf ist eher zum
> 
> GlG C.



Gudde Genesung...  

Du machst das schon... willst ja sicher bald mal wieder mitfahren? Ausserdem hast du uns die Odenwaldtour versprochen....


----------



## fohns (14. Februar 2008)

@Crazy
das wird schon. guten einstieg dann!

@samstag
jaja. ich geb mir schon mühe.
schnupf halt noch etwas herum.

grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (15. Februar 2008)

So, habe heute meine erste Botox Spritze für faltenfreie Knie bekommen. Der Doc meinte, ich könne mich ganz normal bewegen am Wochenende. ABER, ich will es nicht übertreiben und schlage deshalb eine spackenähnliche Runde vor.  
Start so gegen 12 - 12:30 Uhr in Hanau - ganz grob Richtung Süd-Südost. Und auf dem Heimweg wie schon angekündigt  über Grossauheim - Kombi ist hoffentlich zuhause??

Wer sich anschliessen möchte bitte Info an mich, um Treffpunkte und Zeiten abzustimmen.
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Februar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Start so gegen 12 - 12:30 Uhr in Hanau - ganz grob Richtung Süd-Südost. Und auf dem Heimweg wie schon angekündigt  über Grossauheim - Kombi ist hoffentlich zuhause??
> 
> Gruß Kulmi



Jaja, bin zu Hause, wer auch immer vorbeikommt zum Abholen, der wird bedient. Jakobusstrasse 10.
Gehe erst am Sonntag aufs Bike.

Grusz, der Kombi


----------



## fohns (16. Februar 2008)

Gut, zumindest Kulmi und ich werden dann im laufe des nachmittags vorbeikommen.

Kommt noch wer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (16. Februar 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Jaja, bin zu Hause, wer auch immer vorbeikommt zum Abholen, der wird bedient. Jakobusstrasse 10.
> Gehe erst am Sonntag aufs Bike.
> 
> Grusz, der Kombi



  perfekt ...  

bisher hat nur der fohns sicher zugesagt. Wir starten um 12:30 Uhr bei mir und kommen am Rückweg nach Hanau bei euch vorbei. Ich schätze mal, daß das irgendwann zwischen 14:30 - 15:30 Uhr sein wird? Je nachdem wie mein Knie heute mitspielt... 

Bin schon gespannt...


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2008)

aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen, weis ich das die ersten Ihre Trikos haben. Warum sehe ich noch kein Bild  

Und wer sich so alles im Kreis OF tummel ... tzzztzzz


----------



## Kulminator (16. Februar 2008)

so...  wieder daheim. Satt und geduscht...

Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein sind fohns und ich aufgebrochen Richtung Süden. Kaum auf dem Rodgaurundweg kam uns Erdi01 entgegen und wir sind "eisbärenverstärkt" im Trio weitergefahren. Zum Abschluss in Grossauheim bei Familie Kombi auf nen leckeren Cappuchiono eingefallen, die Präsentation seines letzten Alp-X genossen und ganz böse Süssigkeiten vor dem Zugriff Minderjähriger bewahrt.    Herzlichen Dank nochmal für die Bewirtung.   Ede und Maria waren auch nachgekommen.

Mit den neuen Wölfeshirts im Gepäck gings dann zurück nach Hause... Jungs, holt euch eure Shirts - die sind Weltklasse...   

Schönes WE noch..


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Februar 2008)

Sehr schöne Trikots vielen Dank an Kombi und Family


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Februar 2008)

Morsche!

Weitere Wölfeshirts sind noch bei mir abzuholen, zwecks Terminabsprache auf 06181-9064976 anrufen. Wir sind nicht immer, aber immer wieder zu Hause.
Sobald es sich jetzt der Null nähert, gehts raus aufs Bike  

der Kombi


----------



## fohns (17. Februar 2008)

Ich hab meins schon, ich habe meins schon  

Danke auch von mir an die nette Gastfreundschaft bei Familie Kombi.
Die Trikots sehen wirklich klasse aus.

Sobald ich in das Trikot reinpasse, werde ich auch ein Bildchen für Erdi machen.

Viele Grüße
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Februar 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Morsche!
> 
> Weitere Wölfeshirts sind noch bei mir abzuholen, zwecks Terminabsprache auf 06181-9064976 anrufen. Wir sind nicht immer, aber immer wieder zu Hause.
> der Kombi



Von mir aus ist es ja nur ein Katzensprung. Werde nächste woche mal durchklingeln und vorbeikommen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Februar 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Von mir aus ist es ja nur ein Katzensprung. Werde nächste woche mal durchklingeln und vorbeikommen.



Yepp, do it!

Falls ich nicht da bin (Dienstag und Mittwoch auf Naher-Osten-Tour), meine Frau rückt die Leibchen auch raus.


Leute, das war ja heute eine Tour, was für ein Wetter  , auf dem Hahnenkamm konnte man ja schon Platzkarten ausgeben. Alle Trails trocken oder noch gefroren und wenn Fraa Struwwelisch nicht unbedingt hinter der Staudinger durch die schwärzeste Pfütze gefahren wäre, dann wären die Bikes immer noch sauber wie gestern nach dem Abwasch.
Wünsche angenehme Woche, beobachte mal das Wetter und die Laune, vielleicht biete ich mal was an, am frühen Abend

Grusz, der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (17. Februar 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Von mir aus ist es ja nur ein Katzensprung. Werde nächste woche mal durchklingeln und vorbeikommen.



Die erste Ausfahrt mit den neuen Shirts machen wir aber gemeinsam, ja?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Februar 2008)

Wenn du darauf bestehst...ok


----------



## Kulminator (18. Februar 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wenn du darauf bestehst...ok



muss jeder selber wissen, wann man wo mit wem fährt.  

Aber in deinem speziellen Fall bestehe ich darauf...


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Februar 2008)

Hey Jungs,

hat einer Lust auf einen kleinen Ritt morgen Abend?

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (19. Februar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> hat einer Lust auf einen kleinen Ritt morgen Abend?
> 
> // Rocky



moin... morgen abend solls regnen. darauf hab ich keine böcke....


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo Rocky,

19 Uhr B8 wenn es nicht regnet ?

Gruß Ede


----------



## Kulminator (19. Februar 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Rocky,
> 
> 19 Uhr B8 wenn es nicht regnet ?
> 
> Gruß Ede



mit 7 Worten ist wieder mal alles gesagt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Februar 2008)

Bei mir wird's heute nichts. Und am WE wohl auch nicht - familiäre Verpflichtungen rufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Februar 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Rocky,
> 
> 19 Uhr B8 wenn es nicht regnet ?
> 
> Gruß Ede



Hallo Ede,

da mein I-Net gestern zu Hause nicht ging habe ich deine Antwort erst Heute morgen gelesen. Bin jetzt mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit das wird mir dann zu spät (ok zu weit) an den Parkplatz! 
Sorry Ede


----------



## Kulminator (20. Februar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo Ede,
> 
> da mein I-Net gestern zu Hause nicht ging habe ich deine Antwort erst Heute morgen gelesen. Bin jetzt mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit das wird mir dann zu spät (ok zu weit) an den Parkplatz!
> Sorry Ede



du willst ja nur vom Schlechtwetter ablenken....


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Februar 2008)

Ist am WE jemand da ? SO bis 18 Grad möglich!


----------



## Kulminator (20. Februar 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ist am WE jemand da ? SO bis 18 Grad möglich!



in Austin, Texas Sonntag sogar bis 27 Grad ... da bleib ich doch nicht im kalten Deutschland....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Februar 2008)

Sonntag klappt's frühestens ab 14.00 / 14.30 Uhr.


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Februar 2008)

Mein Knie scheint sich beruhigt zu haben  anscheinend wars doch ne muskuläre Sache zusammen mit Überlastung......falls nicht wird sich das in den nächsten Tagen zeigen.*schluck*

Zum Thema Knie geb ich heute abend mal ein längeres Posting ab.

Normalerweise würde ich am W-Ende bei solch einem Wetter gnadenlos über die Trails bügeln, aber das kann ich meinem Knie echt noch nicht zumuten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Februar 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ist am WE jemand da ? SO bis 18 Grad möglich!



Aber Hallo, da ist mindestens eine Tour drin!

1 mal ist schon meinem Harem versprochen, aber mit den männlichen Wölfen fahr ich auch gerne. Steht nix besonderes an, Hecke schneiden, Garten etc. ist schon erledigt...Ich sondiere mal die Lage und poste dann meine Pläne

Frank


----------



## Kulminator (21. Februar 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Zum Thema Knie geb ich heute abend mal ein längeres Posting ab.



ich bin diese Woche bei einer Internetrecherche auf ältere Beiträge von dir gestossen - war echt interessant. Deshalb bin ich auf diesen versprochenen Beitrag gespannt. 

Ich werde jedenfalls die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht fahren, um mein Knie mal richtig auskurieren. Danach hab ich auch die 3 er-Spritzenserie hinter mir und hoffe, daß ich danach wieder einigermassen normal fahren kann..


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Februar 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sonntag klappt's frühestens ab 14.00 / 14.30 Uhr.



Meister, sag mal an was Du fahrn willst...hab mich schon mal im vorauseilendem Gehorsam für Sonntag um die Uhrzeit dienstbefreit.
Samstag gehört die Family mir, aber Sonntag stehe ich zur Verfüschung. Muss mal schaun, welches Kettenfahrzeug aufmunitioniert wird. Das Rot-Weisse ist ziemlich runter und muss zur Wartung, aber das Güldene  kann wieder von der Rolle.


Und, @ Wölfe, hatte mich heute abend zu einem einsamen Spontan-Nightride entschlossen. Ziemlich hell, durch den Mond hinter den Wolken, an der Rückersbacher hats dann angefangen zu nieseln, aber sonsts war's genial. Und das im Februar

der Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (21. Februar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich bin diese Woche bei einer Internetrecherche auf ältere Beiträge von dir gestossen - war echt interessant. Deshalb bin ich auf diesen versprochenen Beitrag gespannt.
> 
> Ich werde jedenfalls die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht fahren, um mein Knie mal richtig auskurieren. Danach hab ich auch die 3 er-Spritzenserie hinter mir und hoffe, daß ich danach wieder einigermassen normal fahren kann..



Naja - wenn du die Beiträge gelesen hast dann weißt du ja schon einiges! Viel neues werd ich wohl nicht zu berichten haben, trotzdem leg ich ma los!

Also, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist bzw. das Knie erstmal dauerhaft weh tut und die Diagnose Knorpelschaden steht muss man daran gehen raus zu finden warum es dazu gekommen ist! Knorpelschäden bei Menschen die Sport treiben hat meist die Ursache : zuviel Druck auf die Kniescheibe. Beim Radfahren entsteht das durch zu hohe bzw.schwere Gänge, meist gepaart mit Muskeldysbalancen, falsche Cleatstellung usw.

Knorpel ist nicht durchblutet, er wird einzig und allein durch moderate Bewegung ernährt bzw. durch die dabei entstehende Gelenksflüssigkeit. Beim beugen des Knies drückt sich diese in den Knorpel der sie wie ein Schwamm aufsaugt.

Spritzenserien wie bei Kulminator sorgen dafür, daß die Gelenkfläche hinter der Kniescheibe besser geschmiert ist - am Knorpelschaden an sich ändern solche Spritzen leider nichts. Knopel regeneriert sich nur äußerst langsam und das ist ein wahrer Teufelskreis : zu hoher Druck - Knorpelabbau - Schmerzen - zu wenig Bewegung - zu wenig Ernährung des Knorpels - weiterer Abbau - weitere Schmerzen usw usw usw.....

Hier mal die interessanten Zahlen wieviel Druck das Knie bei entsprechender Beugung aushalten muss:

10° -> 40 kilopond
30° ->120 "
50° -> 250 "
70°-> 380 "
90°-> 530 "
110°-> 700 "

Das ist schon krass.......

Ich habe vor 5 Jahren zusammen mit meinem Orthopäden versucht heraus zu finden ob es noch andere Ursachen geben könne. Daher hat er mich komplett auf den Kopf gestellt und einiges heraus gefunden:

- Stichwort Muskeldysbalancen; die Antagonisten der oberen Oberschenkelmuskulatur, also die rückwärtige, waren zu unterentwickelt. Das erzeugte zuviel Druck auf die oben anliegende Muskulatur, das wiederum gab zuviel Druck auf die Kniescheibe, das zusammen mit schweren Gängen -> aua!
Außerdem war der innere Muskel ( Vastus Medialis ) zu schwach, der mittige ( Biceps Femoris ) und der äußere ( Vastus lateralis ) zu stark was zu einem weiteren Missverhältnis führte. Dadurch wird die Kniescheibe falsch geführt und das ist eben schlecht.

- ein Beckenschiefstand wurde diagnostiziert. Das führt ebenfalls zu Fehlbelastungen.

- Fußfehlstellungen ( Spreiz/Senkfuß )komplettieren das Bild eines ziemlich aus den Fugen geratenen Körperbaus. Da sind Fehlbelastungen vorprogrammiert.

Die Vorsichtsmaßnahmen von denen ich letztens geschrieben habe waren daraufhin folgende:

- Einlagen speziell für Alltagsschuhe und für die Bikeschuhe

- ausgeklügelter Trainingsplan fürs Studio um die Muskeldysbalancen weg zu bekommen. Das hat gut 1 Jahr gedauert.

- immer noch wird oft propagiert die Cleats an den Schuhen so zu positionieren daß sie möglichst weit vorne sitzen wg. besserer Kraftübetragung. Das gegenteil sollte aber gemacht werden, also Cleats so weit wie möglich nach hinten. Außerdem Winkel der Cleats zu den kleinen Zehen hin, beides kommt der Achse Beingelenk/Kniegelenk entegegen.

- Viel flaches fahren mit wenig Druck und hohen Umdrehungen um wie oben beschrieben das Knie mit genug Gelenkflüssigkeit zu versorgen. Ist zwar langweilig aber hey - ich hab nur zwei Knie und ich will noch so lang als möglich biken! Daher auch mein langes GA-Geschrubbe, auch wenn da viele hier nur ein mildes & müdes Lächeln für übrig haben. Ob man das per MTB oder RR macht bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, mit dem RR auf der Straße ist es allemal effektiver.

Ich könnte wahrscheinlich noch vieles an Info weiter geben. Ich selbst hab sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, meinen Stoffwechsel anzukurbeln ( Vitamin E und Kieselerde ) und viel Vitamin C einzunehmen damit sich genügend Antioxidantien in meinem Körper befinden.
Richtig klasse war die Einnahme von Glucosamin & Chondroitin im Verhältnis 1500 zu 1200mg. Habe jetzt wieder damit angefangen.
Allerdings ist dies umstritten, es gibt Studien die sagen es bringt was, andere kommen zu dem Schluss es bringt nix. Mir hat es sehr geholfen. Rausfinden muss das jeder selbst.

Daß das Problem jetzt wieder bei mir aufgetreten ist hat mehrere Ursachen. Ich hab seit November letzten Jahres zu wenig Krafttraining im Studio gemacht und bin dieses Jahr zu schnell und zu heftig ins Krafttraining auf dem Bike eingestiegen. Aus falschem Ehrgeiz heraus mehrere Duathlons zu absolvieren bin ich mehr gelaufen, und Lauftraining mögen angeschlagene Knie gar nicht. Die Stoßbelastung ist einfach zu hoch.
Jahrelange Schmerzfreiheit macht anscheinend unvorsichtig......

Puuh, das reicht erstmal finde ich. Noch Fragen?


----------



## Kulminator (22. Februar 2008)

Boah, wir sollten unseren Thread kostenpflichtig machen. Hier werden wirklich brauchbare Dinge gepostet.   

Eine Ergänzung hab ich noch: an irgendeiner Stelle hab ich gelesen, daß der Knorpel pro Jahr max 0.08 mm nachwachsen kann - das entspricht einer "Halbwertszeit" von 3 Jahren - heisst, daß man selbst nach 3 Jahren schonenden Umgangs der Knorpel nur zur Hälfte regeneriert hat. Auch krass, oder? 

ERGO: schont eure Gelenke und beachtet die gutgemeinten Hinweise...


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Februar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Boah, wir sollten unseren Thread kostenpflichtig machen. Hier werden wirklich brauchbare Dinge gepostet.
> 
> Eine Ergänzung hab ich noch: an irgendeiner Stelle hab ich gelesen, daß der Knorpel pro Jahr max 0.08 mm nachwachsen kann - das entspricht einer "Halbwertszeit" von 3 Jahren - heisst, daß man selbst nach 3 Jahren schonenden Umgangs der Knorpel nur zur Hälfte regeneriert hat. Auch krass, oder?
> 
> ERGO: schont eure Gelenke und beachtet die gutgemeinten Hinweise...



Was meinst du warum wir lieber "runner" fahren! 
Euch allen gute Besserung.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (22. Februar 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was meinst du warum wir lieber "runner" fahren!
> Euch allen gute Besserung.
> 
> // Rocky



also nur noch RR und DH oder FR...


----------



## rocky_mountain (22. Februar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> also nur noch RR und DH oder FR...



Nur DH und FR!!


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Februar 2008)

SO 14 / 14:30 ist mir ein wenig spät.

Starte am SO um 12 Uhr ab B8 Parkplatz.

Danke an Adrenalino für die Infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Februar 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SO 14 / 14:30 ist mir ein wenig spät.
> 
> Starte am SO um 12 Uhr ab B8 Parkplatz.
> 
> Danke an Adrenalino für die Infos



Um Zawölfe, das klingt auch gut. Ist vorgemerkt.

Und Adrenalino's Bericht werde ich Fraa Struwwelisch über's Bett hängen. Denn DIE fährt schließlich auch immer nur im schwersten Gang...und das Knie war schon immer das Problem, besonders beim Laufen.
Ab sofort werden andere Seiten aufgezogen und schneller gekurbelt.

der Kombi


----------



## Adrenalino (22. Februar 2008)

Ach je, wenns nur so einfach wär!

Fahr ich halt mehr DH oder FR, geb ich keinen Druck aufs Knie und alles is paletti.......

Nuja, ich nehm ma an daß Rocky`s Post net ganz ernst gemeint war  und er schon weiß daß man sich mit "runner" fahn sehr wohl genauso gut das Knie schrotten kann wie mit "ruff" !

Warum? Also für die dies noch net wissen:

- Sitzposition auf nem DH / FR Bike ist ziemlich tief, daher hat man allein schon durch die damit verbundene Beugung des Knies unglaubliche Kräfte auf dem Knie, Siehe die Zahlen oben!

- DH / FR macht ja nur Spaß wenns mit genug Karracho und über Wurzeln, Steine, Felsen und wegen mir auch Treppen abwärts geht. Die dabei entstehenden Stöße gehen voll uffs Knie, egal wie groß der Federweg ist. Oder schonmal gefederte Kurbeln gesehen?  Über die werden nämlich die Stöße an die Beine weiter gegeben. Das ergibt krass hohe Stoßbelastungen.

Mein Ortho hat nach eigener Aussage schon einige Jungs der Abwärts-Fraktion unterm Messer gehabt......

Aber hey, wir lassen uns net den Spaß verderben, oder? Egal ob RR, FR, DH, CC, MA usw usw usw......

Genießt das kommende wettermäßig geile W-Ende!!!!


----------



## fohns (23. Februar 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SO 14 / 14:30 ist mir ein wenig spät.
> 
> Starte am SO um 12 Uhr ab B8 Parkplatz.
> 
> Danke an Adrenalino für die Infos



Bin um 12.00 uhr auch dort.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Februar 2008)

Das war heute schon mal net schlecht...bis zur Rückersbacher und dann über Wasserlos, Michelbach, Wanderheim, Einfallgraben zurück bei immer besser werdenden Wetter. Wir müssen ja mal langsam als Familie für die Alpen trainieren  

Bin morgen um 12 am B8 Parkplatz
bis denne
der Kombinatschef


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Februar 2008)

Wieder mal eine klasse Wölfe-Tour heute, im neuen Gewand.

Danke an Kombi und Fohns.


----------



## fohns (24. Februar 2008)

Den Dank kann ich nur zurück geben. Klasse Tour bei bestem Wetter!

Viele Grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Februar 2008)

Yess,

dank der kundigen Führung von Ede konnten wir wieder einmal die sahnigen Trails zwischen Birkenhainer und Albstadt/Michelbach geniessen  . 
Und ich muß sagen, bin schwer beeindruckt von der Probefahrt auf dem Ransom.
Bin jetzt so richtig happy, noch fein gegessen, ein Weißbier gespült, jetzt kann der Feierabend kommen  

Melde mich & beobachte was so an NRs diese Woche geht

der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (26. Februar 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wieder mal eine klasse Wölfe-Tour heute, im neuen Gewand.



Im neuen Gewand? ne, oder? 

Schöne Grüsse und bis zum Wochenende...


----------



## fohns (26. Februar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Im neuen Gewand? ne, oder?
> 
> Schöne Grüsse und bis zum Wochenende...



Naja, es liegen ja noch zahlreiche Gewänder bei der Familie Kombi herum  
Bis die alle abgeholt worden sind, hätten die Motten mein Tuch schon angenagt  

Kombi, Ede und ich hatten eine Grundlagen-Tour im Gelände für Mitte der Woche angedacht.
Bei mir ginge es morgen Abend, aber ich habe keine Lust auf eine Matschtour. Und die wirds im Wald geben.
Donnerstag wäre für mich auch ok, die Vorhersagen fürs Wetter sind auch besser.

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Interesse an einer klassischen Spacktentour aus?

Viele Grüße auch vom 
fohns.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Februar 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Donnerstag wäre für mich auch ok, die Vorhersagen fürs Wetter sind auch besser.
> fohns.


ich hänge mich mal rein und schlage für Donnertag eine gemeinsame *WOLBÄR*dinger-Tour auf dem Rodgau Rundweg vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Februar 2008)

Wann willst Du morgen starten Oli ?

DO kann ich nicht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Februar 2008)

Mittwoch sieht auch für mich nicht so gut aus, bin busy. Mein Chef fliegt rein.
Halte mir noch den Donnerstag abend frei. Und hoffen wir mal, dass ich das Lämpchen wieder zum leuchten bringe... 

de'Kombi


----------



## fohns (27. Februar 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich hänge mich mal rein und schlage für Donnertag eine gemeinsame *WOLBÄR*dinger-Tour auf dem Rodgau Rundweg vor



Schade, nun kann ich auch am Donnerstag nicht. Wäre gerne mitgefahren.
Wolbärdingertour? sougoil  

@Ede
Heute 18.30 Uhr? Wo starten wir denn?
Ich würe ja wie gesachd gerne eine Spackentour, das hieße Start ab Druckhaus, machen.
Aber wenn Du mir eine matschfreie Tour garantieren kannst (oder  mein Radl sauber machst), können wir uns auch an der B8 treffen.

Sonstige Interessenten?


----------



## fohns (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

ich kann nun leider heute nicht, da ich zu einem Eileinsatz muss.

Sorry, Ede....


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Februar 2008)

Macht nix bin selbst erst 19:30 Uhr heimgekommen.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Februar 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Schade, nun kann ich auch am Donnerstag nicht. Wäre gerne mitgefahren.
> Wolbärdingertour? sougoil


dann lasst uns das doch mal für kommenden Donnerstag ins Auge fassen. Kriegen wir da was gemeinsam hin


----------



## fohns (27. Februar 2008)

Erdi: ich werde es mal einplanen. Aber so eine kurzfristige Absage wie heute ist gerade immer mal wieder drin.
Ede: naja, haben wir beide geloost...

*ALLE*
Am Samstag, 01.03.2008, findet ab 19.00 Uhr, in der Gaststätte Buchberg auf der gleichnamigen Erhöhung im Spessartwölferevier das festliche Einkleiden der Wölfe statt.
Dies muss natürlich ordnungs- und standesgemäß gefeiert werden.
Hier der link
Alle Bikerinnen und Biker mit Anhang sind hiermit eingeladen, ich werde morgen abend einen Tisch bestellen. Daher bitte ich um Anmeldung im LMB oder Kontaktaufnahme per PN oder Email oder sonstwie.

Viele Grüße vom
fohns.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Februar 2008)

Muss zitieren: auf zum "Mount Book"!

Bin dabei, mit Fraa Struwwelisch und meiner Frau. Hab' schon Pizza Hunger. 

Aber der LMB ist leicht untertrieben. Halte den Schwierigkeitsgrad und das Tempo - wie schon so oft - für hoch.
So, dass sollte genügen um Unbedarfte abzuschrecken  

Der Wirt bekommt bestimmt Angst, wenn wir einheitlich gekleidet aus dem Unterholz hervorbrechen :kotz: 

die Kombi-Familie


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Februar 2008)

Ach ja, wenn's morgen abend nicht grade regnet, fahr ich 'ne Runde. Funsel geht wieder. So einmal nach Klein-Ostheim und außenrum zurück. Genaue Uhrzeit ist noch nicht vorhersagbar, da ist die A3-Unschärferelation dazwischen. Wird aber ca. 18.30h.
Wer mitwill...kurzer Eintrag oder SMS

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Februar 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Muss zitieren: auf zum "Mount Book"!
> 
> Bin dabei, mit Fraa Struwwelisch und meiner Frau. Hab' schon Pizza Hunger.
> 
> ...



X-trem Biking - soso. Na dann auf zum Mt. Book. Keine Ahnung wo der ist wie wie der Name entstand , aber finden werd ich ihn sicher.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Februar 2008)

Jetzt les ich's erst. Langsam und leicht ist ja wohl ein Scherz.

Wenn ich bedenke, welche Grundlagen in dieser Spezialdisziplin vonnöten sind, dann hätte ich mich gar nicht angemeldet.  Wiesollichdanurbestehen?:[shocked]


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Februar 2008)

Ich muss leider Absagen da ich das ganze Wochenende ausgebucht bin. Ich werde mich mal mit dem Kombi in verbindung setzten und mir das Trikot bei ihm abholen.
Viel Spaß auf dem "Mount Book".


----------



## Kulminator (28. Februar 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Erdi: ich werde es mal einplanen. Aber so eine kurzfristige Absage wie heute ist gerade immer mal wieder drin.
> Ede: naja, haben wir beide geloost...
> 
> *ALLE*
> ...



das Ereignis auf Mount Book lassen sich die Kulmis doch nicht entgehen.... 
c u


----------



## fohns (28. Februar 2008)

Tisch ist gemäß LMB bestellt auf die Spessartwölfe.

Viele Grüße
fohns.


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Februar 2008)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass ich kann leider nicht bin beim Skilaufen!

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymtb (29. Februar 2008)

Wie ich schon mitteilte, Arm und Auto fahren klappt noch nicht. Wünsche euch auch einen schönen Abend  

LG Crazymtb


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Februar 2008)

Huhu,

meinem Knie gehts zur Zeit bestens, anscheinend wars doch ne muskuläre Geschichte - die ich als Kniegeschädigter aber umso mehr spüre!

Jedenfalls gehts heute nachmittag ins sonnige und warme Apulien in Süditalien für ein 1-Wochen-Trainingslager zusammen mit 4 Teamkollegen  ma sehen wies klappt mit Knie&Muskeln und überhaupt.

Wünsche euch morgen abend viel Spaß! Meld mich wenn ich zurück bin, wenn alles glatt geht biete ich dann wieder Touren an.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. März 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das Ereignis auf Mount Book lassen sich die Kulmis doch nicht entgehen....
> c u



Hejhej, Nightrider heute abend

sind wir sicher dass wir es auf dem Mount Book austragen können? Der Sturm ist noch nicht vorüber, ich wollte kein beschädigtes Auto riskieren?

Sollen wir was im Flachland ins Auge fassen?

Meldet Euch mal

Frank


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. März 2008)

Morgen zusammen,
ich muss Kombi zustimmen. Mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn wir das ganze ins Tal verlegen oder uns einen sturmfreien Tag aussuchen...
allerdings würde ich für euch (und die Trikots) auch mein Leben im Wald riskieren, ob mein Weibchen das so toll findet, sei jedoch dahingestellt  

Sagt mal Bescheid wie wir nun verbleiben.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Kulminator (1. März 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hejhej, Nightrider heute abend
> 
> sind wir sicher dass wir es auf dem Mount Book austragen können? Der Sturm ist noch nicht vorüber, ich wollte kein beschädigtes Auto riskieren?
> 
> ...



sehe ich genauso...  

eine alternative location sollte doch schnell zu finden sein, oder?


----------



## fohns (1. März 2008)

Vom Mount Book zum Mont Ventoux.......

Nein, das ist wirklich keine gute Idee, heute abend dort zu feiern.
Ich werde den Tisch abbestellen.

Macht mal jemand eine Ansage, wo wir uns treffen? Mir fällt grad nix ein.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. März 2008)

Vielleicht bei uns um die Ecke (Großauheim, Sandgasse), Zur Sonne. Deutsch-Ex-Jugoslawisch. Viel Fleisch halt.
Der Koreaner bei uns hat leider zugemacht, vor einiger Zeit. 

Bissl weiter, aber lecker: Der Thailänder in Großkrotzenburg an der Kirche.

Absolut zu empfehlen, aber auch etwas weiter: Der 'Adler' in Mittelbuchen. Deftig hessisch-international aufgehübscht

Frank


----------



## Kulminator (1. März 2008)

Cafe de Sol
Cafe Central
Cafe Eden
Fürstenbahnhof
Destino
Changi
...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. März 2008)

An Auswahl mangelt es offensichtlich nicht. 

Kombi und/oder Kulmi - entscheidet ihr und macht die Sache klar. Das wird dann schon die richtige Auswahl sein. Mein Vertrauen in euch ist grenzenlos.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. März 2008)

Sagt mir zwar nix, aber, 'del Sol' ist bei dem Wetter immer gut.
Spanier?

F


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. März 2008)

Ist von allem etwas.

Wenn's ein Spanier sein soll, dann wäre das El Toro am Birkensee in HU (Fischzucht Haas) noch 'ne Option. [kachelmann]Aber auch da stehen Bäume am Wegesrand [/kachelmann].


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. März 2008)

Hatte mit Fohns und Kulmi telefoniert...
...ich schlage jetzt mal 'Da Pasquale', Luisenstrasse 39, Hanau Großauheim (am Bahnhof) vor. Da gehen wir ab und an mal hin. Ist groß genug.
Kann nur aktuell niemand für eine Reservierung erreichen, versuche es weiter, halte Euch auf dem Laufenden

Frank


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. März 2008)

Alles klar


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. März 2008)

Yo,

da Pasquale ist reserviert. Auf den Namen Möser.

bis nachher


----------



## _jazzman_ (1. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Jasmine und ich werde heute Abend leider nicht kommen können. Jasmine liegt krank im Bett und bei mir hat sich unerwartet kurzfristig Besuch angekündigt.

Ede, könntest Du unsere 3 Trikots mitnehmen? Ich würde sie dann die Tage abends mal abholen kommen?

Wenn dann wieder irgendwann mal brauchbares Wetter ist und meine Gesundheit mitspielt, bin ich auch wieder mal dabei. Aber in ganz gemächlichem Tempo...

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß,

_jazzman_


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. März 2008)

Dann die besten Grüße an Jasmine, Gute Besserung!
Und, nicht verzagen, es wird ja bald Frühjahr und dann wird wieder gefahren!

Bis bald im Wald
Frank


----------



## Google (1. März 2008)

Niko, ich wünsch Jasmine auch gute Besserung! Dir natürlich auch und lass mal wieder was von Dir hören  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## _jazzman_ (1. März 2008)

@Google

Danke! Ich leite es an Jasmine weiter!
Ich hoffe dass ich nächste Woche mal wieder für eine kleine Runde aufs Rad komm... Wird dann aber gaaaanz gemütlich... Ich soll es noch nicht gleich übertreiben und ganz sachte machen...

Vielleicht ist es ja morgen nicht mehr so windig draußen und ich kann bissl durch die Gegend rollen...


Viele Grüße
Niko


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. März 2008)

irgendein crack muss mir mal beibringen, wie man die Pictures so schön groß auf die page bringen kann. Ich schaffe das immer nur in dem ich per Photoshop so weit verkleinere dass ich 60kB erreiche und man nichts mehr sieht.

War 'ne nette Einweihung der Trikots...

Demnächst im Wald
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (1. März 2008)

ah ja, die Trikots in schlichtem *Wolfsgrau* gehalten ...

Viele Grüße von den *farbig** frohen* fast auch so unsichtbaren *Eisbären*


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. März 2008)

Jazzman : Ich habe Eure Trikots mitgenommen.

Sehr schöner Abend mit den schönsten Trikots die die Bikewelt je gesehen hat


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. März 2008)

Schau'n mer mal, ob Björn mir das richtige Tool genannt hat...
ein Test


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. März 2008)

Naja, geht zwar flotter als per Photoshop, füllt aber auch nicht die Seite im Fred aus. Oder muss man über URL gehen?
Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. März 2008)

Was für 'ne Bildgröße hast du ausgewählt?

Die in meinem Album sind large.


----------



## Kulminator (2. März 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wenn dann wieder irgendwann mal brauchbares Wetter ist und meine Gesundheit mitspielt, bin ich auch wieder mal dabei. Aber in ganz gemächlichem Tempo...



Hey Jaz, das sind aber positive Neuigkeiten    ich drück dir die Daumen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (2. März 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ah ja, die Trikots in schlichtem *Wolfsgrau* gehalten ...
> 
> Viele Grüße von den *farbig** frohen* fast auch so unsichtbaren *Eisbären*



Wir dachten uns, daß jeder von uns Wölfen mit soo viel Charisma und sooo ausdrucksstark daherkommt - da wirkt zu viel Farbe in der Kleidung zuuu überladen...


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. März 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Naja, geht zwar flotter als per Photoshop, füllt aber auch nicht die Seite im Fred aus. Oder muss man über URL gehen?
> Kombi



Kombi, das geht meines Wissens nur über URL.

Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (2. März 2008)

nette Runde mit Ede heute mainaufwärts bis kurz vor Stockstadt. Unterwegs uns wolfsmässig verstärkt - mann o mann hat Fr. Struwwelisch wieder ein Tempo gezogen   . Man spricht auch davon, den Jaz gesehen zu haben?

Und das allerbeste: mein Knie hat gehalten


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. März 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Man spricht auch davon, den Jaz gesehen zu haben?



Ich merk schon, kaum sind die Trikots ausgegeben, sind die Wölfe überall im Revier unterwegs und es entgeht ihnen nichts...
Wann und wo will man den Jazz gesichtet haben? 

In der Tat, hab mich heute wieder mal aufs Bike geschwungen und bin eine gaaanz gemütliche, kleine Runde gefahren um zu sehen, obs geht oder mich von den Pedalen haut.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. März 2008)

Hi,

ich denke Du bist uns linksmainisch aus Richtung der Kilianusbrücke nach Seligenstadt zu entgegengekommen. Ich hab irgendwie nur kurz das Gesicht gescreent - und schon waren wir weiter.
Muss so um 14:15h gewesen sein.

Frank


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. März 2008)

Nene... des war isch net... Am Main war ich gar net unterwegs.
Bin ne Runde übers lange Elend und Rückersbach zum Hahnenkamm und über Kälberau und Alzenau zurück.


----------



## Google (2. März 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Nene... des war isch net... Am Main war ich gar net unterwegs.
> Bin ne Runde übers lange Elend und Rückersbach zum Hahnenkamm und über Kälberau und Alzenau zurück.


Sorry das ich mich schon wieder reinhänge aber das ist entweder völlig unvernünftig oder die Vorgeschichte erscheint mir da eher zweifelhaft...


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. März 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Sorry das ich mich schon wieder reinhänge aber das ist entweder völlig unvernünftig oder die Vorgeschichte erscheint mir da eher zweifelhaft...




Ich weiß, dass es nicht sehr vernünftig war und ich eigentlich noch ein paar Wochen pausieren müsste, aber ich musste heute raus. Die Wände sind mir zu Nahe gekommen... Und ich hab mal Zeit zum Abschalten gebraucht...


----------



## Google (2. März 2008)

Ist nicht einfach aufs Sporteln zu verzichten. Die Zeit geht schon rum dann gehts wieder ran an den Speck


----------



## _jazzman_ (4. März 2008)

So... hab soeben meine Blutwerte erhalten und sie mit dem Arzt besprochen. Die Werte sind bis auf einen erhöhten Leukozytenwert wieder im Normalbereich. Der CRP-Wert ist wieder unauffällig und ich habe vom Arzt wieder das OK für leichtes Training erhalten solange ich mich dabei wohl fühle. Allerdings soll ich ständig meine Herzfrequenz messen und (ich sags ja nur ungern) im GA1 Bereich bleiben um mein Herz noch bissl zu schonen.

Im Moment bin ich noch krankgeschrieben und noch nicht so ganz auf dem Dampfer, aber ich hoffe in den nächsten Tagen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wieder ab und zu eine leichte Runde mitfahren zu können.

Wir sehen uns bald wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (5. März 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> So... hab soeben meine Blutwerte erhalten und sie mit dem Arzt besprochen. Die Werte sind bis auf einen erhöhten Leukozytenwert wieder im Normalbereich. Der CRP-Wert ist wieder unauffällig und ich habe vom Arzt wieder das OK für leichtes Training erhalten solange ich mich dabei wohl fühle. Allerdings soll ich ständig meine Herzfrequenz messen und (ich sags ja nur ungern) im GA1 Bereich bleiben um mein Herz noch bissl zu schonen.
> 
> Im Moment bin ich noch krankgeschrieben und noch nicht so ganz auf dem Dampfer, aber ich hoffe in den nächsten Tagen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wieder ab und zu eine leichte Runde mitfahren zu können.
> 
> Wir sehen uns bald wieder...




  good news... 

bin aber wieder für ein paar Tage ausser Landes....


----------



## randi (7. März 2008)

Hallo Biker`s und Spessartwölfe,

am Sonntag den 10.02.2008 planen wir eine lockere MTB-Tour.
Treffpunkt 9Uhr55 Uhr an der ARAL Tankstelle Hailer.
Abfahrt 10 Uhr. *Wir können euch auch am Buchberg treffen.* 
Die Tour wird über mäßige Steigungen (Waldautobahnen) und Trailabfahrten führen.
Streckenlänge c. 50km, Fahrzeit ca. 3 1/3 h.
Bei schlechtem Wetter, also Regen von oben entfällt die Tour. 

Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko! Helmpflicht.

Ich freue mich über jede/n Teilnehmer/in !!!

Die ARAL Tankstelle Hailer befindet sich am Ortseingang von 63571 Gelnhausen nach Hailer.


----------



## Redhead74 (7. März 2008)

Servus Randi bist du dir sicher mit dem 10.02.2008 müsste wohl eher im März liegen weil Februar ist ja rum gell... währe vielleicht mit einem Kumpel dabei wenns Wetter passt


----------



## mtb-spass (7. März 2008)

Hi,

ich würde gern mitfahren, kann aber nicht so lange. Können wir schon früher starten?

Gruß

MTBSpass


----------



## crazymtb (7. März 2008)

*froi* 



Da 

 fahren klappt, bin ich heute endlich auch zur Besitzerin des schönen neuen Wölfeshirts geworden.
Werde es gut sichtbar an der Garderobe platzieren zum Motivationsaufbau der noch laaangen Zeit, bis ich es mit euch ausfahren kann.

So long
Crazymtb


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. März 2008)

Na also, unser Lazarett vermeldet Genesungsfortschritte. Sehr, sehr gut.

Dieses und nächstes WE bleibt das Rad im Keller. Zuviele Freizeitaktivitäten gilt es zu koordinieren, da bleibt das Radeln bis Ostern auf der Strecke.


----------



## randi (8. März 2008)

Redhead74 schrieb:


> Servus Randi bist du dir sicher mit dem 10.02.2008 müsste wohl eher im März liegen weil Februar ist ja rum gell... währe vielleicht mit einem Kumpel dabei wenns Wetter passt



 Danke, OK zu schnelle Finger natürlich 09.02 sorry, bin noch im Februar (Trainingsrückstand).

Wird ne gemütliche Ausfahrt, mein frisch verheiltes Handgelenk begrenzt so ein paar Sachen.


----------



## randi (8. März 2008)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde gern mitfahren, kann aber nicht so lange. Können wir schon früher starten?
> 
> ...




Wir sind schon drei Fahrer und die auf früher (noch früher) umschwitchen ???
Um 10 Uhr starten wir, sorry.


----------



## mtb-spass (8. März 2008)

Servus,

viel Spaß dann morgen. Mein Frauchen hat Lunch für um Eins mit Freunden ausgemacht, da muß ich meinen Einstieg in die "Szene" wohl noch mal verschieben.

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (9. März 2008)

Ich fahr heute so gegen 13:00 Uhr los.

Hat jemand Lust?


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. März 2008)

Patrick, danke für die Einladung, wir sind aber spontan, nachdem Mathe um 10h gelernt war, auf die Böcke und ab auf die Steinbachtal-Runde

War viel los, im Wald

Schöne Woche, bin in Holland und im Rheinland.
Kommendes Woende ist irgendetwas von der Schule auf Burg Rothenfels. Entweder fahr ich auf den Stollenreifen dorthin oder am Sonntag über die Huckel zurück.

der Kombinatschef


----------



## randi (10. März 2008)

Hallo Biker`s,

am Sonntag den 16.03.2008 planen wir eine lockere Spessart MTB-Tour.
Treffpunkt 8Uhr55 Uhr an der ARAL Tankstelle Hailer.
Abfahrt 9 Uhr.
Die Tour wird über mäßige Steigungen (Waldautobahnen) und Trailabfahrten führen.
Streckenlänge c. 50km, Fahrzeit ca. 3 1/3 h.
Bei schlechtem Wetter, also Regen von oben entfällt die Tour. 

Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko!

Ich freue mich über jede/n Teilnehmer/in !!!

Die ARAL Tankstelle Hailer befindet sich am Ortseingang von 63571 Gelnhausen nach Hailer.

Bei Interresse PN, wir können uns um 10 Uhr am Buchberg treffen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. März 2008)

Hier ist ja auch nix los!
Wird Zeit das das Wetter besser wird.
War schon lange nicht mehr im Spesart.

// Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. März 2008)

Tach Leute,
ihr werdet es nicht glauben (vor allem nicht der Rocky) aber ich habe mir heut ein neues Bike geschossen....
Ich war nämlich bei Canyon und habe mir ein Torque gekauft!!!
Und nun warte ich auf gutes Wetter und würde mich freuen, wenn ich das Radl einweihen kann  

Hey Rocky, wann geht bei euch mal wieder ein Nite-Ride in Frankfurt? Ich wäre dabei  

Bis denne
schönen Gruß vom HR1


----------



## randi (12. März 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> ihr werdet es nicht glauben (vor allem nicht der Rocky) aber ich habe mir heut ein neues Bike geschossen....
> Ich war nämlich bei Canyon und habe mir ein Torque gekauft!!!
> schönen Gruß vom HR1



Bitte einen Fahrbericht sobald es eingeweiht ist, und vorab bitte Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. März 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> ihr werdet es nicht glauben (vor allem nicht der Rocky) aber ich habe mir heut ein neues Bike geschossen....
> Ich war nämlich bei Canyon und habe mir ein Torque gekauft!!!
> Und nun warte ich auf gutes Wetter und würde mich freuen, wenn ich das Radl einweihen kann
> ...



  fett   

Auf den Bericht der Jungfernfahrt bin ich gespannt... 

bin aber am Wochenende schon wieder nicht im Lande und kann das gute Stück nicht begutachten und nicht an der Tour von Andi teilnehmen  

ABER: watch out for Ostern....


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. März 2008)

Na also Willis, geht doch...


----------



## _jazzman_ (12. März 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich war nämlich bei Canyon und habe mir ein Torque gekauft!!!









 Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!

Wenn die Tenzenz weiter so anhält gibts bei den Spessartwölfen bald mehr Federweg als Höhenmeter im Spessart...


----------



## Kulminator (13. März 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!
> 
> Wenn die Tenzenz weiter so anhält gibts bei den Spessartwölfen bald mehr Federweg als Höhenmeter im Spessart...



R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> ihr werdet es nicht glauben (vor allem nicht der Rocky) aber ich habe mir heut ein neues Bike geschossen....
> Ich war nämlich bei Canyon und habe mir ein Torque gekauft!!!
> Und nun warte ich auf gutes Wetter und würde mich freuen, wenn ich das Radl einweihen kann
> ...








Kulminator schrieb:


> R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.  R.E.D.



wann? wann? wann? wann? wann? wann? wann?


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. März 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> ihr werdet es nicht glauben (vor allem nicht der Rocky) aber ich habe mir heut ein neues Bike geschossen....
> Ich war nämlich bei Canyon und habe mir ein Torque gekauft!!!
> Und nun warte ich auf gutes Wetter und würde mich freuen, wenn ich das Radl einweihen kann
> ...



Glückwunsch hat ja lange genug gedauert! 
Gestern war ich mit dem Lugga unterwegs. Melde dich halt mal wir sind öfters mal abends unterwegs.
Was hast du denn für eins?

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. März 2008)

Hat heute irgendjemand, irgendwann, irgendwo Lust eine kleine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Kulminator (13. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wann? wann? wann? wann? wann? wann? wann?



*?*


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Glückwunsch hat ja lange genug gedauert!
> Gestern war ich mit dem Lugga unterwegs. Melde dich halt mal wir sind öfters mal abends unterwegs.
> Was hast du denn für eins?
> 
> // Rocky




Ich habe Zeit...habe ja bis zum 1.April Urlaub  
Also sag mir einfach wann ihr fahrt und ich bin dabei. Allerdings kann ich mich nur in Frankfurt bewegen, da ich im Moment kein Auto habe. 

Es ist ein Torque FR 8.0 geworden allerdings mit einer Fox Van 36RC2 Gabel und Formula Oro Bianco Bremsen. Also ein bisschen besser als das "normale" 8.0 
Rahmenfarbe grün...sieht sehr coool   aus

Bin gestern mal ein bisschen gefahren und ich bin sehr begeistert, bin mal gespannt wie es sich im Gelände verhält.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. März 2008)

Mein Radl:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (13. März 2008)

Dann können wir es am Sonntag ja mal so richtig schon einsauen!
Was haltet ihr denn davon?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2008)

ich bin dabei...

falls es im taunus ist würd ich hr1 eine mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich bin dabei...
> 
> falls es im taunus ist würd ich hr1 eine mitfahrgelegenheit anbieten



Und was ist mit mir?


----------



## dschugaschwili (13. März 2008)

hier, mitfahrgelegenheit! für 3 passagiere (incl.meiner vielseitigkeit) 
+ 3 bikes od. 2 + 6.

@hotrod: muss auch erst anfang april wieder arbeiten!   sollten uns mal kurzschliessen.


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. März 2008)

Ich werde heute Nachmittag vielleicht mal eine kleine Runde durch die Gegend rollen. Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit kann, kann er sich ja melden...

Ansonsten ist das Wochenende bei mir schon komplett ausgebucht. Da geht so gut wie nix mit radeln und nächste Woche verabschied ich mich wieder für ein paar Tage nach Klagenfurt.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. März 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hier, mitfahrgelegenheit! für 3 passagiere (incl.meiner vielseitigkeit)
> + 3 bikes od. 2 + 6.
> 
> @hotrod: muss auch erst anfang april wieder arbeiten!   sollten uns mal kurzschliessen.



Das mit dem kurzschließen hört sich sehr gut an  

Und was den Sonntag angeht lieber Rocky, ich bin dabei! Mir ist auch egal wo es hin geht, hauptsache es geht bergab  
Ich denke Taunus ist ne gute Idee...

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und was ist mit mir?




was soll mit dir sein, du gehörst doch eh zum inventar  



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hier, mitfahrgelegenheit! für 3 passagiere (incl.meiner vielseitigkeit)
> + 3 bikes od. 2 + 6.
> 
> @hotrod: muss auch erst anfang april wieder arbeiten!   sollten uns mal kurzschliessen.



so, so an den gardasee will er also....




Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das mit dem kurzschließen hört sich sehr gut an
> 
> Und was den Sonntag angeht lieber Rocky, ich bin dabei! Mir ist auch egal wo es hin geht, hauptsache es geht bergab
> Ich denke Taunus ist ne gute Idee...
> ...




sonntag aber nicht so spät


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. März 2008)

Also steht der Sonntag schonmal...sehr gut!

Macht ihr eine Zeit aus und ich richte mich ganz nach euch, wenn es nicht gerade 8 Uhr in der Früh ist  


Wann und wo Jungs?


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. März 2008)

Was ist mit 10Uhr Hohemark?

//Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was ist mit 10Uhr Hohemark?
> 
> //Rocky




Hört sich gut an Rocky. Wann und wo fahren wir dann los? Wer fährt bzw. wer will alles mit? 
Ich bin ganz klein und mein Rad hat auch nur Rahmengröße S, also passe ich eigentlich überall rein  

Aber wir können ja nochmal telefonieren, bis Sonntag sind es noch ein paar Tage.

Tschüssi...


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. März 2008)

Keine Ahnung wer alles mit kommt.
Aber ich kann dich abholen das ist kein Problem.
Bin bis Samstag unterwegs melde mich dann mal bei dir.

// Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wer alles mit kommt.
> Aber ich kann dich abholen das ist kein Problem.
> Bin bis Samstag unterwegs melde mich dann mal bei dir.
> 
> // Rocky




Alles klar, dann bis Sonntag oder Samstag am Telefon.


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. März 2008)

Ich gehe mal davon aus das wir uns um 10Uhr an der Hohemark treffen.
Ich würde dich dann abholen!

// rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wann? wann? wann? wann? wann? wann? wann?



K.A.R.F.R.E.I.T.A.G.?

Vorher klappt's nicht. :-(


----------



## Kulminator (13. März 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Mein Radl:



hmm... stehts im Wohn- oder schon im Schlafzimmer??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (13. März 2008)

Also, wenn das Wetter an Ostern so grottig wird wie angekündigt dann ist Mainradweg bzw. Niddaradweg angesagt.

Für den Fall daß es besser wird werde ich mal zusehen an einem der Feiertage meine "Wetterauer 4-Wege-Mischung" anzubieten.

Übrigens geht es meinem Knie bzw. der Muskulatur hervorragend. Das Trainingslager im südlichen Italien hat bei 25° und Sonne satt voll eingeschlagen   jetzt kann ich wieder angreifen!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. März 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Mein Radl:



Mit dem Rad geht so am Sonntag nix!!!!

// Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. März 2008)

Meinste???  
Aber da ich ja ein schlauer Junge bin und ungefähr 10.000 Bikes in meinem Keller habe, war ich schon so pfiffig und habe Pedalen an das Torque gebaut  
Allerdings, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, wird es wirklich nichts mit dem Fahren.

@Kulmi: Es steht leider wieder im Keller  

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Lucafabian (14. März 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Allerdings, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, wird es wirklich nichts mit dem Fahren.
> 
> ...




ein schönwetterfahrer...  


klar wird das was!


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. März 2008)

Gut erkannt!
Das Wetter wird gut und wenn nicht wird das Rad halt schmutzig.


----------



## Kulminator (14. März 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> @Kulmi: Es steht leider wieder im Keller
> 
> Gruß,
> Marco



dann muss es echte Liebe sein...  

Fahr das Torque mal im Spessart oder Taunus und überleg dir den Standort nochmal


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. März 2008)

Der Hinterreifen ist aber nicht sehr sorgfältig montiert. Hoffentlich geht das gut.


----------



## Kulminator (14. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Der Hinterreifen ist aber nicht sehr sorgfältig montiert. Hoffentlich geht das gut.



Hat nicht der Vorderreifen einen ähnlichen Montagefehler?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. März 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hat nicht der Vorderreifen einen ähnlichen Montagefehler?




Das habe ich auch schon gedacht aber ihr wisst ja das ich die Gefahr liebe


----------



## fohns (14. März 2008)

und der Luca hats noch nicht mal gemerkt.

@HotRod
glückwunsch!! 
wie wärs mit mainspacking und ausgiebieg Grundlagenausdauertraining montag bis freitag?

GA. GA. GA. GA. GA. GA. GA. GA. GA. GA. GA. GA. GA. GA. GA. GA. GA. GA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. März 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> und der Luca hats noch nicht mal gemerkt.
> 
> @HotRod
> glückwunsch!!
> ...




Danke!
meinst du echt GA.? Also ich bin dabei...hab ja frei


----------



## fohns (14. März 2008)

klar. die perfekte GA-maschine. das gibt richtig kraft. 
und bei dem wasserstand auf dem mainradweg halten Dich auch die Bettys über wasser.


----------



## Kulminator (14. März 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Danke!
> meinst du echt GA.? Also ich bin dabei...hab ja frei



V.O.R.S.I.C.H.T. 

Erkundige dich vorher beim Hersteller, ob dein Torque für diesen Einsatzbereich freigegeben ist. Liteville, Scott, Nicolai und R.E.D. sind nur seeeeeehr eingeschränkt GA-tauglich....


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. März 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> V.O.R.S.I.C.H.T.
> 
> Erkundige dich vorher beim Hersteller, ob dein Torque für diesen Einsatzbereich freigegeben ist. Liteville, Scott, Nicolai und R.E.D. sind nur seeeeeehr eingeschränkt GA-tauglich....



Ich glaube das geht in Ordnung...und als Bonus bekommt man Oberschenkel wie ein Brauereipferd


----------



## Kulminator (14. März 2008)

welch glückliche Wendung  

ich bin überraschenderweise dieses WE im Lande und hab nen Riesenbock auf Biken.  

Wettervorsagetechnisch wird der Samstag Nachmittag seehr sonning und seehr warm... WER hat also Samstag nachmittags Zeit und Lust auf ne gemeinsame Runde? Startzeit: ca 12 Uhr - ich mach mir mal noch Gedanken, wo es hingehen soll - Hahnenkamm wäre mal wieder ganz nett - ist aber kein Muss... Im Anbetracht meines lädierten Knies werden aber nicht allzuviele Höhenmeter zusammenkommen. Bin u.U. auch für ne Tour ohne nennenswerte Steigungen zu haben?  Postet einfach, wer Interesse hat.


----------



## hulkihulk (14. März 2008)

Hi Kulminator,

weiss gar nich, ob wir mal zusammen gefahren sind...  Na ja, wollt auf jeden Fall morgen auch ne Runde drehen... Schwerpunkt mehr auf Trails, als Höhenmeter.  

Also, wär nett, wenn das klappen tät...  

Gruss ...Markus


----------



## Kulminator (14. März 2008)

hulkihulk schrieb:


> Hi Kulminator,
> 
> weiss gar nich, ob wir mal zusammen gefahren sind...  Na ja, wollt auf jeden Fall morgen auch ne Runde drehen... Schwerpunkt mehr auf Trails, als Höhenmeter.
> 
> ...



Hi Hulkihulk,
wir hatten - meine ich - noch nicht die Ehre...  

Mehr Trails und weniger Höhenmeter lässt sich grundsätzlich machen und passt mir auch gut. Ich kenne einige sehr viele Trails rund um Hanau und auch Richtung B8 - Parkplatz D ) und Richtung Hahnenkamm   oder Barbarossaquelle...   Müsstest halt nach HU kommen? Geht das? 
Gruss Kulmi


----------



## Adrenalino (14. März 2008)

12 Uhr?

Da bin ich noch am arbeiten......

Ich kann frühestens 14 Uhr aufm Bike sitzen. Werde dann wohl locker mitm RR meine Runden ziehen. Oder doch lieber Trails surfen durch die Maintaler Wälder?

@hulkihulk
Wir zwei beide hatten das Vergnügen, letztes Jahr bei meiner "Wetterauer 4-Wege-Mischung".....vielleicht erinnerst du dich an den Trail durch die Brennnesseln?


----------



## hulkihulk (14. März 2008)

Hmm, also B8-Parkplatz wär kein Problem... und wegen der Zeit?! Na ja, also wenn der Adrenalino auch mitwill, wär 14:00 doch optimal (mir passt das auch besser, als 12  )

Natürlich erinner ich mich an den "Brennesseltrail" und all das... war ne sehr schöne Tour, auch wenn ich mit Euch "Racern" ganz schön zu schnaufen hatte...  Apropos: Hab Dich dann auch aufm BBM gesehen - war schon im Ziel, als Du da vorbeigeheizt kamst - allerdings natürlich auf der Kurzstrecke  

Jooo, also wär doch schön, wenn das um 14:00 (oder so...) klappen tät...

Gruss ....Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (14. März 2008)

an mir solls nicht liegen, wenn wir eine Gruppe zusammenbekommen. 

14 Uhr an der Parkbucht an der B8 zwischen HU-Wolfgang und Kahl (kurz nach Neuwirtshaus) - tendentiell Richtung Hahnenkamm. Schaffst du das rechtzeitig, Adrenalino? Bei dem Angebot werden sich doch noch mehr Interessierte finden, oder?


----------



## Adrenalino (14. März 2008)

@Kulmi, hulkihulk
Jungs, seid mir net bös, 14 Uhr an der Parkbucht schaff isch net........es sei denn ich lass mich beamen 
Ich muss leider um 16/16:30 Uhr wieder zu hause sein 
Mehr als 2-2,5 Std. springe morsche net raus 

Aber das ist doch tendenziell mal ein guter Ansatz für künftige Touren! Wie schonmal erwähnt, wenn bis Ostern nicht alles in Dreck und Matsch versinkt würde ich gerne meine leicht modifizierte Tour anbieten, denn die macht nur Spaß wenns nicht gar zu eklig wird vom Untergrund her.
Ich warte jetzt ma ab wie zu Ostern das Wetter wird und kündige dann an ob und was geplant ist. LMB natürlich dann auch.


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. März 2008)

Morsche zusamme,

ich werd heute so gegen 12.00 starten. Wird allerdings keine besondere Tour weil ich um 13.45 in Michelbach an der Turnhalle zur Orchesterprobe erscheinen muss, aber ich werde ne Runde durch den Wald (X11, BBQ, oder ähnliches) Richtung Michelbach rollen und mir dann noch bissl die Zeit mit Treppen rund um die Turnhalle und in Michelbach vertreiben.

Wer also Lust hat heute zu fahren, kann sich gerne anschließen und wenn ich in Michelbach einfalle ja noch eine Runde über den Hahnenkamm drehen.

Sollte sie keiner melden werde ich evtl. eine andere Route einschlagen.


Grüße vom
_jazzman_


----------



## randi (15. März 2008)

Zur Erinnerung an die Frühaufsteher:
Sonntag 8:55
Hailer Araltankstelle  
Abfahrt 9Uhr
 Bei starken Regen entfällt die Tour, bei Nieselregen fahren wir.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. März 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> und der Luca hats noch nicht mal gemerkt.
> 
> 
> ......
> ...



das werd ich mir gleich mal anschauen 

... 

bäh, bäh, bäh, bäh, bäh, bäh, bäh, bäh, bäh, bäh, bäh, bäh, bäh, bäh, bäh, bäh,





Edit: tatsächlich minimum um drei grad verschoben, wirklich nicht sehr sorgfältig montiert...


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. März 2008)

14 Uhr B8 wird bei mir heute auch knapp aber ich versuch es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (15. März 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 14 Uhr B8 wird bei mir heute auch knapp aber ich versuch es.



DU schaffst das...  

@ randi: wenn mein Knie heute hält, bin ich morgen vielleicht dabei. Schaun mer heut abend nochmal....


----------



## hulkihulk (15. März 2008)

Hmmm, sieht ja nicht so aus, als käm´eine Gruppe zusammen und bei mir wirds leider auch alles knapper, als gedacht... also, weich ich für ne kleine Tour auf meine Hausstrecke aus.  

Denen, die fahren, wünsch ich aber gaaanz viel Spass!  

Lieber Gruss ...Markus


----------



## fohns (15. März 2008)

@B8
14.00 Uhr klappt bei mir nun auch. Ich werde aus Richtung Lamboy angestresst kommen.


----------



## randi (15. März 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> DU schaffst das...
> 
> @ randi: wenn mein Knie heute hält, bin ich morgen vielleicht dabei. Schaun mer heut abend nochmal....



Hallo Kulmi,

Knie hält. Habe mich heute auf der Birkenhainer etwas platt gefahren. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter. Werde morgen früh 8Uhr einen kurzen Wetterbericht und ob ich fahre reinstellen.

Also immer schön aufessen und vor allem alles leertrinken


----------



## Kulminator (15. März 2008)

hulkihulk schrieb:


> Hmmm, sieht ja nicht so aus, als käm´eine Gruppe zusammen und bei mir wirds leider auch alles knapper, als gedacht... also, weich ich für ne kleine Tour auf meine Hausstrecke aus.
> 
> Denen, die fahren, wünsch ich aber gaaanz viel Spass!
> 
> Lieber Gruss ...Markus



mit dir wären wir zu viert gewesen   Hättest du den Termin nicht auf 14 Uhr verschoben, wäre ich heute sicher alleine unterwegs gewesen. Dank dir haben es fohns und Ede zeitlich noch gepackt.  War ne wirklich klasse Runde zum Hahnenkamm, gutes Wetter, super Gesellschaft und wieder jede Menge gelacht. Haben am Kamm eine neue Downhill Strecke ausprobiert - die müssen wir unbedingt ohne Laub nochmal fahren  

Und nun das Beste: mein Knie hat durchgehalten und zickt auch jetzt noch nicht   
Schönes WE noch...
Kulmi


----------



## Kulminator (15. März 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Kulmi,
> 
> Knie hält. Habe mich heute auf der Birkenhainer etwas platt gefahren. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter. Werde morgen früh 8Uhr einen kurzen Wetterbericht und ob ich fahre reinstellen.
> 
> Also immer schön aufessen und vor allem alles leertrinken



Hi Andi, muss dir leider für morgen früh absagen - ich schätze aber, daß das Wetter eh nicht mitspielt. Falls du trotzdem fährst, happy Trails...


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. März 2008)

Ja, wieder sehr geile Runde heute mit feinem Downhill zum Schluß.

Allen noch ein schönes WE.


----------



## randi (16. März 2008)

Schade., Kulmi.

Knie hält, Wetter hält.

Letzten Sonntag sind wir auch ne neue Abfahrt am Hahnenkamm gefahren, super.

Wir müssen mal einen Hahnekamm-Tag ausmachen und zig mal hoch und jedesmal runter eine andere Strecke fahren. 30km Singeltrails soll man am Hahnekamm zusammenfahren können.

So jetzt Brötchen holen, Eier kochen Kaffee schlürfen und dann rauf auf das Erdferkel.

let`s rock the trails


----------



## fohns (16. März 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> War ne wirklich klasse Runde zum Hahnenkamm, gutes Wetter, super Gesellschaft und wieder jede Menge gelacht. Haben am Kamm eine neue Downhill Strecke ausprobiert - die müssen wir unbedingt ohne Laub nochmal fahren



so wars. nur: ich muss aber anstatt eines  ein sattes  für die abfahrt vergeben...

@Hulkihulk
nicht immer so schnell aufgeben  
auch der Ede hats geschafft. 
wir warten auch mal ein paar minuten.

schönes WE, den fahrern trockenes wetter und viele grüße vom
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> so wars. nur: ich muss aber anstatt eines  ein sattes  für die abfahrt vergeben...



mOOOment: ich bin doch 2x unfreiwillig abgestiegen und finde die Abfahrt trotzdem gut...  ABER: das nächste Mal nehmen wir wieder was einfacheres, versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. März 2008)

Sollte es am Hahnenkamm wirklich mal 'ne anspruchsvolle Abfahrt geben?  

Oder wollt ihr mich nur foppen?


----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sollte es am Hahnenkamm wirklich mal 'ne anspruchsvolle Abfahrt geben?
> 
> Oder wollt ihr mich nur foppen?



wir sollten mal wieder eine gemeinsame Runde drehen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. März 2008)

Unbedingt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

Ich wäre auch dabei!
Ich will die schönen Abfahrten sehen nein lieber fahren.
War heute mit dem Lugga und Hot Rod1 im Taunus und haben dem Hot Rod1 sein schönes Rad so richtig eingesaut! 
Uns natürlich auch. Jede Pfütze war uns.........

// rocky


----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich will die schönen Abfahrten sehen nein lieber fahren.



von "schön" war nicht die Rede


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. März 2008)

Das was ihr schreibt,  klingt aber schön interessant.


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

Ok egal was will sehen!


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. März 2008)

keine Minute am Wochenende aufm Radl gesessen.
Schulsprecher-Eltern-Wochenendeseminar.
Aber ein gutes hatte das: DIE Treppe gefunden:
Um DIE sauber runterzukommen, muss es trocken sein. Da hats reichlich Moos.
Steht mal für den Frühsommer an  


Angenehme Woche wünscht der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. März 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> keine Minute am Wochenende aufm Radl gesessen.
> Schulsprecher-Eltern-Wochenendeseminar.
> Aber ein gutes hatte das: DIE Treppe gefunden:
> Um DIE sauber runterzukommen, muss es trocken sein. Da hats reichlich Moos.
> ...



Wann ist Frühsommer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> keine Minute am Wochenende aufm Radl gesessen.
> Schulsprecher-Eltern-Wochenendeseminar.
> Aber ein gutes hatte das: DIE Treppe gefunden:
> Um DIE sauber runterzukommen, muss es trocken sein. Da hats reichlich Moos.
> ...



da kann man bestimmt gut springen, wo ist die denn?


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> keine Minute am Wochenende aufm Radl gesessen.
> Schulsprecher-Eltern-Wochenendeseminar.
> Aber ein gutes hatte das: DIE Treppe gefunden:
> Um DIE sauber runterzukommen, muss es trocken sein. Da hats reichlich Moos.
> ...



Wo ist denn das Prachtstück zu finden?


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. März 2008)

Ad 1: Ab Mitte April
Ad 2: Erst mal runterhoppeln, dann springen, da brauchst Du gut Fahrt und einen Aufpasser dass man niemand umnietet
Ad 3: Burg Rothenfels, Main, Bei Lohr. 
Ad 4: Unten ist die Brauerei Baier, Spezialität Pils, Dunkles, Jahresausstoß 90 hl. Wenn ich die dann trinke, erreiche ich auch meinen Jahresausstoß  
Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2008)

habt ihr eigentlich noch ein trikot ins größe L?


----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich noch ein trikot ins größe L?



meinst du ein Wölfeshirt?


----------



## Lucafabian (16. März 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> meinst du ein Wölfeshirt?



jepp, das mein ich, ein wolfshirt in der größe L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (16. März 2008)

und? was soll das werden? ein schaf im wolfsfell?  

ich bräuchte allerdings ein katzenfell- das mit der wärme scheint zu wirken...


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. März 2008)

Ich hab noch eins in XL steht halt Siggi am Kragen 

Ansonsten bestellen wir Dir eins, geht doch Kombi oder?


----------



## Kulminator (17. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> jepp, das mein ich, ein wolfshirt in der größe L



nein, ich glaube die gibt es nur in kleineren Grössen


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. März 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> nein, ich glaube die gibt es nur in kleineren Grössen



So klein ist der Luxx auch nicht mehr!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So klein ist der Luxx auch nicht mehr!



L passt der geli eigentlich besser wie mir  

wenn ihr aber nochmal welche macht würd ich auch noch eins in XL nehmen


----------



## Kulminator (17. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> L passt der geli eigentlich besser wie mir
> 
> wenn ihr aber nochmal welche macht würd ich auch noch eins in XL nehmen



die Shirts sind ja gerade erst fertiggeworden. Da werden wir in diesem Jahr wahrscheinlich keine Neuauflage machen. Die Nachbestellung einzelner Shirts wird wahrscheinlich unverhältnismässig teuer, obwohl am Schwarzmarkt schon relativ hohe Summen geboten werden.  

Ich kann dir aber gerne für den gemeinsamen Ausritt im Spessart oder im Taunus ein XL ausleihen (ohne Siggi am Kragen - dafür Kulminator)?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. März 2008)

Hallo,
bin auch wieder aus Berlin zurück. Habe mal im Internet gestöbert und die Bikefirma Radon gefunden. Kennt einer von euch diese Firma?? Würde mich für dieses Bike Interessieren http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Stage-10-0_id_24481_.htm

Finde Preis Leistung sehr gut. 
Was sagt ihr??


----------



## Lanzelot (17. März 2008)

Hallo,

das ist doch, soweit ich weis, die Hausmarke von H+s Bike Discount. Die Räder sollen ganz gut sein, hab ich in mehreren Testberichten gelesen, vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis so wie Canyon (glaub ich  )


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. März 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist doch, soweit ich weis, die Hausmarke von H+s Bike Discount. Die Räder sollen ganz gut sein, hab ich in mehreren Testberichten gelesen, vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis so wie Canyon (glaub ich  )



Ja das Stimmt. Werden nur von denen vertrieben. Wollte auch mal Wissen ob sich so ein Bike Lohnt zu holen. Da ich schon lange auf der suche bin nach einem  Fully.
Habe eigentlich immer das Cube AMS 125 K24 in betracht gezogen. Aber bei Radon ist die Austattung besser finde ich. Und außerdem kommen mir die Rahmen von beiden fast Identisch vor.


----------



## Kulminator (17. März 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin auch wieder aus Berlin zurück. Habe mal im Internet gestöbert und die Bikefirma Radon gefunden. Kennt einer von euch diese Firma?? Würde mich für dieses Bike Interessieren http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Stage-10-0_id_24481_.htm
> 
> Finde Preis Leistung sehr gut.
> Was sagt ihr??



Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist nahezu unerreicht.   Habe auch noch nichts Schlechtes über Radon gelesen - da kannste dir also für kleines Geld ein gutes Bike zulegen. 
ABER: der niedrige Preis wird natürlich immer irgendwie auf Kosten der Eigenschaften etc erkauft - erwarte also für den Preis nicht die Performance eines High-End Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (17. März 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Habe eigentlich immer das Cube AMS 125 K24 in betracht gezogen. Aber bei Radon ist die Austattung besser finde ich. Und außerdem kommen mir die Rahmen von beiden fast Identisch vor.



Kulmi hat recht. 

Und: Cube bietet auch ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Wie Du weißt, hatte ich ja auch mal eins (naja, die Hinterradschwinge............ ist aber eine alte Story).
Ich würde mir das sehr gut überlegen.... Radon ist bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber schnell mal zum Händler gerannt und ein Check (gerade bei Fox-Fahrwerken hängt -glaube ich- die Garantie an vorgenommenen Checks) gemacht, irgend ein Teil ausgetauscht, Schaltung nachgestellt usw., ist halt nicht drin. Oder Du musst Dir einen Schrauber/Händler suchen, der dies übernimmt. 

Oder Du kanst alles selbst  

Meine Meinung zu WWW-Verticker: wenn schon, dann 1. Canyon 2. RedBull/rose.de -- die haben bekanntermaßen einen sehr guten und schnellen Service und Beratung.
Da gibts auch einiges hier im Forum zu lesen.

Viele Grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. März 2008)

Da ist das nÃ¤chste Problem, habe mir auch gedanken gemacht ein Canyon AM 9.0 zu kaufen. Sagen wir es mal ganz einfach: Ich bin schon lÃ¤nger auf der Suche nach einem Bike. Habe mir vorgenommen so ca. 2500 â¬ Auszugeben.
@Kulmi : da ist leider kein HIGH END - BIKE wie ROTWILD drinn. ;-)
Aus meiner Finanziellen vorstellung sind mir vollgende Bikes in den Sinn gekommen: 
                CUBE AMS 125 K24
                CUBE Stereo K18 oder K24
                Canyon AM 9.0
                Radon Stage 10.0

Und was mache ich jetzt am DÃ¼mmsten? Bin fÃ¼r Fragen und Gute Tips Offen.
Dachte schon an ein ALL Mountain, bei unserem Spessart.


----------



## Kulminator (17. März 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Da ist das nächste Problem, habe mir auch gedanken gemacht ein Canyon AM 9.0 zu kaufen. Sagen wir es mal ganz einfach: Ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem Bike. Habe mir vorgenommen so ca. 2500  Auszugeben.
> @Kulmi : da ist leider kein HIGH END - BIKE wie ROTWILD drinn. ;-)
> Aus meiner Finanziellen vorstellung sind mir vollgende Bikes in den Sinn gekommen:
> CUBE AMS 125 K24
> ...



also für 2500 EUR kriegste auf jeden Fall was wirklich Gutes. Ich denke, daß du bei 1000 - 1500 EUR schon eher Probleme hättest, ein gutes Bike zu finden - aber bei 2500 EUR eigentlich kein Problem. Mach dir erst mal Gedanken, welche Richtung du möchtest? also eher Downhill? Oder Enduro? Oder Touren? Oder Marathon? Danach kannst du dich nach deinem Geschmack festlegen. Mit Canyon kannste ganz bestimmt nix falsch machen, die anderen sind bestimmt nicht wesentlich schlechter.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. März 2008)

Kümmer dich nicht darum, wer welches Bike zu welchem Preis fährt. Ob High End oder nicht ist sekundär. Mit deiner Preisvorstellung kriegst du auf jeden Fall ein Bike mit großem Spaßfaktor.

Frag dich zuerst, was DU fahren willst. Bewegst du dich eher auf WAB's und Trails auf Spessartniveau, rollst du am Main entlang, willst du damit in die Alpen oder hast du Ambitionen, dich der Freireiterfraktion anzuschließen? Oder willst du CC-Rennen oder Marathons fahren? Ist dir das Gewicht oder der Federweg wichtig?

In der All Mountain Kategorie deckst du sicher die meisten Ansprüche ab. So ein Bike kann fast alles, aber nicht alles am besten. 

Und dann ist natürlich noch die Frage Versender oder Fachhandel. Wenn du nicht schrauben kannst, dann ist der vermeintliche Preisvorteil ggf. spätestens bei der ersten Wartung dahin.

Ich weiss, das sind nicht die Tipps, mit denen du loslaufen und kaufen kannst. Aber sie bewahren dich evtl. vor einem Fehlkauf.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. März 2008)

Hehehe, Kulmi und ich geben fast zeitgleich die selben Ratschläge.


----------



## Kulminator (17. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hehehe, Kulmi und ich geben fast zeitgleich die selben Ratschläge.



  genau  

und mach dir keine Sorgen wegen der Schrauberei - dafür haben wir einschlägige Adressen ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kümmer dich nicht darum, wer welches Bike zu welchem Preis fährt. Ob High End oder nicht ist sekundär. Mit deiner Preisvorstellung kriegst du auf jeden Fall ein Bike mit großem Spaßfaktor.
> 
> Frag dich zuerst, was DU fahren willst. Bewegst du dich eher auf WAB's und Trails auf Spessartniveau, rollst du am Main entlang, willst du damit in die Alpen oder hast du Ambitionen, dich der Freireiterfraktion anzuschließen? Oder willst du CC-Rennen oder Marathons fahren? Ist dir das Gewicht oder der Federweg wichtig?
> 
> ...



Also ich denke das ich mit All Mountain gut zufrieden wäre. Habe ja nun schon ein paar Touren mit machen können und denke das ich damit am besten fahre. Jetzt ist nur die Frage was für ein Bike?
Aber ich denke die ich Oben genannt habe, dürfte ich nichts falsch machen. Wenn ich mich für eins Entscheiden könnte. Ich Tendiere ja zum Cube AMS 125 oder Canyon AM 9.0


----------



## _jazzman_ (17. März 2008)

Wo es hier grad um neue Boliden geht...

Ich war am Wochenende bei der Neueröffnung von Stefan's Bikeschmiede in Kahl. Sieht echt gut aus in seinem neuen Laden... Viele schöne Bikes von Lapierre, Ghost und Rotwild.

Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## Lucafabian (17. März 2008)

das cube stereo ist auch nicht das schlechteste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. März 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das cube stereo ist auch nicht das schlechteste...



Ich weiß, aber irgendwie gefällt es mir nicht das der Dämpfer so im Dreck sitzt wenn man fährt. Das ist eigendlich der einzige Grund warum ich bei dem Stereo zöger.
Ich weiß auch nicht wie viel so ein Dämpfer abkann. Aber Dreck und Steinschläge an so einem Teuren Bauteil sind mir nicht gehäuer.


----------



## fohns (18. März 2008)

Auf das Stereo wollte ich Dich auch schon hinweisen. Sieht klasse aus, gibts in vielen Farbvariationen, guter und schneller Service (kann ich bestätigen), es gibt einige Händler hier im Umkreis, 2007er Modelle derzeit für sehr gute Preise uswusf. 

Es gibt Schoner, die Du über den Dämpfer machen kannst. Die Dinger fallen kaum auf. Und Cube bietet auch einen Schutz aus Kunststoff für den Bereich des Dämpfers an, der am Rahmen montiert wird.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. März 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Auf das Stereo wollte ich Dich auch schon hinweisen. Sieht klasse aus, gibts in vielen Farbvariationen, guter und schneller Service (kann ich bestätigen), es gibt einige Händler hier im Umkreis, 2007er Modelle derzeit für sehr gute Preise uswusf.
> 
> Es gibt Schoner, die Du über den Dämpfer machen kannst. Die Dinger fallen kaum auf. Und Cube bietet auch einen Schutz aus Kunststoff für den Bereich des Dämpfers an, der am Rahmen montiert wird.




Hast du ein Paar Adressen Parrat?
Habe mich schon Informiert über den Dämpferschutz. Viele haben einfach was selber entwickelt. Aber für dieses Geld dann noch selber rummachen finde ich nicht ok. Aber wie gesagt gucken kann man ja mal.


----------



## Kulminator (18. März 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wo es hier grad um neue Boliden geht...
> 
> Ich war am Wochenende bei der Neueröffnung von Stefan's Bikeschmiede in Kahl. Sieht echt gut aus in seinem neuen Laden... Viele schöne Bikes von Lapierre, Ghost und Rotwild.
> 
> ...



... da haben wir Samstag Nachmittag auch kurz Halt gemacht und unsere kostenlosen ROTWILD Trinkflaschen eingesackt...


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. März 2008)

Hi vielleicht hat ja einer Lust.
Treffpunkt zum Cityride Mittwoch 19Uhr Eiserner Steeg Sachsenhäuser Seite.

// Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. März 2008)

Hi aus CZ, echt beknacktes Wetter hier - Schnee. Hab mir einen abgefroren bei dem bissl Spocht.

Siam, Cube ist wirklich nicht so schlecht, wir haben in Mainz-Kostheim bei Rosskopp gekauft...Stereo find ich auch cool...hat das wohl funktionierende Bodo-Probst doppelt angelenkte Daempfersystem wie Fusion

Grusz, der Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (18. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi vielleicht hat ja einer Lust.
> Treffpunkt zum Cityride Mittwoch 19Uhr Eiserner Steeg Sachsenhäuser Seite.
> 
> // Rocky



die Wettervorhersage sieht nicht sehr vielversprechend aus


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. März 2008)

Wiso soll trocken bleiben.


----------



## Kulminator (19. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wiso soll trocken bleiben.



unterm Eisernen Steg bestimmt...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> unterm Eisernen Steg bestimmt...



du traust dich doch eh nicht


----------



## Kulminator (19. März 2008)

soll ich vorher noch die Ice-Spiker montieren? Hier schneit es gerade etwas...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. März 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> soll ich vorher noch die Ice-Spiker montieren? Hier schneit es gerade etwas...



besser wär das schon,
dann hören wir wenn du kommst und können platz machen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. März 2008)

Wenn der Kulmi angerumpelt kommt, dann hört man ihn doch schon viele Kilometer vorher. Die Passanten nehmen schon aus freien Stücken reissaus, um ihm aus dem Weg zu gehen. 

P.S. Aktuelle Wetterbeobachtungen aus Ffm. City gibt's bei den Freireitern.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. März 2008)

So, habe soeben das Trikot bei Kombi geholt. Danke nochmal das ich so Spontan vorbeikommen dürfte. Sieht ja mal richtig klasse aus.
@Kulmi: dann lass uns mal hoffen das das Wetter besser wird, da ich ja versprochen habe es mit dir einzufahren


----------



## Kulminator (19. März 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> @Kulmi: dann lass uns mal hoffen das das Wetter besser wird, da ich ja versprochen habe es mit dir einzufahren



.. und Versprechen muss man halten ....


----------



## Adrenalino (20. März 2008)

Nur die harten kommen in den Garten!

Ich fahre morgen mittag um 12 Uhr hier in Bischofsheim los, es geht erstmal zur Hohen Straße. Von dort aus entweder auf der Hohen Straße weiter nach Bergen, dort über den Lohrberg und weiter zum Heiligenstockweg runter zum Alten Flughafen Bonames, dort treffe ich mich mit nem Kumpel und wir fahren einigermaßen zügig an der Nidda entlang.

Sollte mein Kumpel aber morgen keine Zeit haben dann fahre ich von der Hohen Straße aus direkt runter an die Nidda bei Gronau und fahre dann von dort aus. Quasi rumblubbern ( oder spacken ) an der Nidda. Gesamtzeit max. 2-2,5 Std.

Regen is mir egal, wozu hab ich die teuren Regenklamotten??

Wer Lust hat sagt hier Bescheid oder schickt ne PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. März 2008)

Super Frühlingsanfang...........


----------



## Kulminator (21. März 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Regen is mir egal, wozu hab ich die teuren Regenklamotten??



ich könnte dir für heute Ski-Klamotten ausleihen... brrr.... ich bleib mal schön im Warmen und geniese den Feiertag im Trockenen... 

Dir und deinen Mitfahrern viel Spass..


----------



## Adrenalino (21. März 2008)

Mitfahrer? Hihi, bin allein......die zwei, die evtl. mit wollten haben wetterbedingt abgesagt. Also spacke ich etwas am Main entlang.

Bissi mehr als 2 Std. bringen mich nicht um. Euch noch nen schönen Feiertag!


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. März 2008)

4 freie Tage und kein Biken ?

Heute ist schon kagge aber vlt. SA/SO ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. März 2008)

Das Wetter soll nicht wirklich besser werden. 

Ich geh jetzt mal in den Keller und wische ein paar Staubkörnchen vom Bike und danach leg ich mir den Roam rein. Ist besser als die alten Historienschinken die heute in der Kiste laufen.


----------



## crazymtb (21. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> ...
> Ich geh jetzt mal in den Keller und wische ein paar Staubkörnchen vom Bike ...



Mit dem Staubwischen kann ich mich anschließen 



Wünsche schöne Ostern 


und vielleicht ergibt sich eine Gelegenheit sich mal wieder zu sehen ... Decke fällt mir schon langsam auf den Kopf, da es mit meiner Schultersache grad gar nicht gut vorwärts geht *seufz*

so long Crazymtb


----------



## Kulminator (21. März 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 4 freie Tage und kein Biken ?
> 
> Heute ist schon kagge aber vlt. SA/SO ?



das Wetter sieht net sooo toll aus. Am Hoherodskopf hats aber schon 15 - 20 cm Schnee - teils sind die Loipen auch schon gespurt. Schätze mal, daß es mich am WE wohl eher dorthin zum Langlauf zieht. 

Hat jemand Interesse??

P.S: gute Besserung, Crazy... und Happy Easter...


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. März 2008)

Frohe Ostern allen zusammen...

Fährt zufällig jemand heute Nachmittag eine kleine Runde????


----------



## Kulminator (24. März 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern allen zusammen...
> 
> Fährt zufällig jemand heute Nachmittag eine kleine Runde????



liebend gerne - muss aber leider passen (hab andere Verpflichtungen)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (24. März 2008)

Hallo Jazzman,

ich bin dabei was hälst Du von 13 Uhr ?


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. März 2008)

13.00 Uhr wird ziemlich knapp bei mir...

13.30 oder 14.00 Uhr wäre mir lieber, oder ist Dir das zu spät?


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. März 2008)

O.K. dann komm ich um 14 Uhr zu Dir.


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. März 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> O.K. dann komm ich um 14 Uhr zu Dir.


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. März 2008)

Klasse Leistung _jazzman_!

14.00 Uhr mit Ede zum Biken verabredet.... ABER

Wollte vorher noch schnell den Schlamm von der gestrigen Tour abspritzen um Gewicht einzusparen und die 17Kilo marke nicht zu überschreiten.  Bin gerade mit zwei Wassereimern aus dem Bad raus und zur Tür, bleibe mit der Jacke an der Türklinke hängen und rumms, Tür ist zu... Ich mit zwei Wassereimern im Treppenhaus und mein Schlüssel in der Wohnung.      

Vermieter nicht erreichbar... Schlüsseldienst angerufen... 1 Stunde im Treppenhaus gesessen und gewartet... Tür aufmachen lassen... Mich belehren lassen, dass ich schon wisse, dass es heute Feiertagszuschlag kostet. Der ganze Spaß hat schlappe 250,- Steine gekostet...

Mir ist die Lust aufs Biken heute jedenfalls vergangen! 
Aber wenigstens ist mein Bike jetzt sauber...

Ich mach mir jetzt ne Flasche Rotwein auf und verzieh mich auf die Couch...

Sorry Ede, hat nicht sollen sein!


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. März 2008)

Für 250,00 EUR hättest Du die Tür eintreten sollen.

Tut mir leid für Dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (24. März 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Für 250,00 EUR hättest Du die Tür eintreten sollen.quote]
> 
> Das hab ich mir auch gedacht wie der Typ meine EC Karte durch sein Terminal gezogen hat...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. März 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Mtb Ede schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für 250,00 EUR hättest Du die Tür eintreten sollen.quote]
> ...


----------



## Kulminator (24. März 2008)

@ Jaz: ist offensichtlich nicht dein Tage heute?!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. März 2008)

Winterschlaf? [grübel]


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. März 2008)

Apropro Winterschlaf.... Bin heute früh erstmal schön mit dem Fahrrad auf dem Weg zur Arbeit auf die Fre**e geflogen. Und mir dabei die Rippen und das Knie angehauen. Schöner Frühling


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Winterschlaf? [grübel]


 
Bei dem Wetter und der Jahreszeit sicher Frühjahrsmüdigkeit...   




SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Bin heute früh erstmal schön mit dem Fahrrad auf dem Weg zur Arbeit auf die Fre**e geflogen.


 
Bei mir gings ganz gut heute morgen. Aber im Kahler Flachland liegt ja auch kein Schnee... Werde heute Nachmittag evtl. mal ausprobieren wie sich der 2.4er Mountain King im hochalpinen Hahnenkamm-Tiefschnee fahren lässt...


----------



## Kulminator (26. März 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Bei mir gings ganz gut heute morgen. Aber im Kahler Flachland liegt ja auch kein Schnee... Werde heute Nachmittag evtl. mal ausprobieren wie sich der 2.4er Mountain King im hochalpinen Hahnenkamm-Tiefschnee fahren lässt...



mach das .. aber lass das anschliessende Putzen


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. März 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> aber lass das anschliessende Putzen


----------



## Erdi01 (26. März 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Werde heute Nachmittag evtl. mal ausprobieren wie sich der 2.4er Mountain King im hochalpinen Hahnenkamm-Tiefschnee fahren lässt...


falls Du unterwegs warst schreib mal was dazu. Ich möcht mir den 2.2 auf's Rush hängen ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. März 2008)

Ich war zwar gestern bei dem Sauwetter nicht mehr unterwegs, aber ich hab den 2.4er Mountain King ja schon ein paar Wochen drauf.

Kann aber zur Zeit noch nichts schlechtes berichten, da ich dieses Jahr noch nicht viel gefahren bin. Desweiteren habe ich auf dem Bike wo er drauf ist keinen direkten Vergleich mit anderen Reifen. 

Aber ich würde sagen, er rollt schon sehr anständig und in Sachen Grip hatte ich bis jetzt auch noch keine Probleme. Das wird sich alles im Laufe der Zeit zeigen ob ich ihn mir noch mal drauf mache, wenn er abgefahren ist. Bis jetzt bin ich aber zurfrieden und kann nicht klagen.

Gruß
Niko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (27. März 2008)

Die Wettervorhersage fürs Wochenende ist ja ganz anständig. Zu dumm nur, wenn man keine Zeit zum Biken hat ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. März 2008)

Bevors nach Finale geht müssen wir unbedingt noch mal zusammen fahren. Dafür nehme ich sogar einen gewissen WAB-Anteil bei der Streckenführung in Kauf.


----------



## Kulminator (28. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dafür nehme ich sogar einen gewissen WAB-Anteil bei der Streckenführung in Kauf.



oh weh.... das klingt nach Verzweiflung?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. März 2008)

Ach was. Es besteht gar kein Grund zur Verzweiflung, höchstens beim Blick auf die Waage [lil].


----------



## Kulminator (28. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ach was. Es besteht gar kein Grund zur Verzweiflung, höchstens beim Blick auf die Waage [lil].



keine Sorge - das ist nur bergauf ein Problem...


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. März 2008)

Am Wochenende siehts nach Kaiserwetter aus... 
Sonne und bis 19°C... 

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit? 
Ich hätte Samstag ab 15.00 Uhr und evtl. auch am Sonntag Zeit. (Hab nen Ersatzwohnungsschlüssel im Keller deponiert, sollte also nix dazwischen kommen... )


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. März 2008)

Kommt drauf an, wie die Lions sich heute in Iserlohn schlagen. Gleichen sie die Serie aus, bin ich am Sonntag beim Hockey. Anderfalls beginnt heute abend die Sommerpause.

Sonntag ist evtl. ein Cityride der Freireiter angesagt. Details dazu folgen.


----------



## Kulminator (28. März 2008)

@ All: Werde heute abend - sofern das Wetter so bleibt - einen Nightride veranstalten. Es geht spätestens um 18 Uhr in Hanau los - wir bleiben auf guten Radwegen - ohne nennenswerten Trailanteil. Dauer ca 2 Stunden. Wer Interesse hat, bitte bis spätestens 17 Uhr hier posten oder mich anrufen... 

Gruss Kulmi


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sonntag ist evtl. ein Cityride der Freireiter angesagt. Details dazu folgen.



 Würd gerne mal mitkommen und mir das Ganze anschauen. Geht aber bei mir nur, wenns nicht schon vormittags in die City geht. Nachmittags bin ich dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (29. März 2008)

Jazzman komm um 15 Uhr zu Dir.

Sonst noch jemand heute am Start ?


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. März 2008)

@Ede Ich treff mich um 15.00 mit einem Bekannten in Michelbach. Holly-Jane und ich fahren um 14.00 bei mir in Kahl los. Schaffst Du 14.00 Uhr oder ist das zu früh?


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. März 2008)

14 Uhr ist auch o.k.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. März 2008)

Hi Spessartwölfe, bin mal wieder für 16 Stunden im Lande  

heute morgen um 11 waren es 14 Grad am Monte Baldo, Schnee auf geschätzten 1600 Meter...und Sonnenschein und ich saß im Auto, auf dem Weg zurück nach Hanau und der sollte lang werden  , Stau zum Brenner  , auf der Inntalautobahn  , bei Nürnberg/Erlangen  und Finale Würzburg    summasummarum 12 Stunden gefahren.
Je nachdem wie ich wach werde und Lust habe fahr ich wenigstens eine 2 Stunden-Runde da ich um 15h wieder zum Flughafen muss. Ich schau morgen früh mal ins Forum, poste kurz, fahre wohl gegen 10 Sommerzeit los

Grusz der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. März 2008)

Kombi, du warst am Lago? ich hoffe, du konntest die Zeit da unten geniessen.  

Bei mir wird's die nächsten Tage wohl nichts werden. Morgen rufen die Lions, danach die Arbeit. Ein Lichtblick - im Lauf der Woche kommt die Code ans Bike. Dann bringe ich die Fuhre hoffentlich rechtzeitig zum stehen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. März 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kombi, du warst am Lago? ich hoffe, du konntest die Zeit da unten geniessen.
> 
> Naja, wie mein Nickname schon verrät, es war 'ne Kombi aus Arbeit und Vergnügen. Die von mir betreute Fabrik ist bei Padua und da habe ich meine Frau mitgenommen, wir haben ein paar Tage Venetien, Venedig (im strömenden Regen), Padua und die Euganäischen Hügel genossen, zwischendurch habe ich ein bißchen gearbeitet, ein Review mitgemacht, Anschlussaufträge akquiriert usw.
> Und mit einer dicken Träne im Auge auf den Lago geschielt, denn diesesmal hatte ich kein Bike mit.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. März 2008)

Mal ne Frage.. Was für Öle oder ähnliches benutzt ihr so um bewegliche Teile (Schaltung,Tretlager,usw.) am Bike zu Schmieren oder zu Warten??


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. März 2008)

Brunox für Kette, Brunox Deo  für Federgabel und Dämpfer, Fin Super Teflon für Lager.

Heute 13 Uhr ab B8. Was geht ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. März 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Brunox für Kette, Brunox Deo  für Federgabel und Dämpfer, Fin Super Teflon für Lager.



Danke werde mich mal schlau machen..


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. März 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute 13 Uhr ab B8. Was geht ?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. März 2008)

@ Ede, Rocky und Jazzman:
Das war ja mal wieder eine gelungene Tour  
Besten Dank Jungs hat richtig Spaß gemacht ...schönen Sonntag noch.

Gruß HR1


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. März 2008)

Wenn du so weiter machst (alles runter fährst) nehmen wir dich nicht mehr mit das ist so deprimierend....
War einfach nur geil!!

// Rocky


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. März 2008)

Ja , war eine klasse Tour heute. Dank auch von mir an die Jungs.


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. März 2008)

War ne super Tour heute. Hat rießen Spaß gemacht.
Hab versucht das Video von HotRod am Klappermühlchen bei YouTube hochzuladen, ging aber aber nicht. Werds morgen noch mal versuchen...


----------



## Kulminator (30. März 2008)

mann o mann, und ich war net dabei   das Video würde ich aber schon gerne sehen.

Hat jemand Montag abend nach der Arbeit Lust auf nen kurzen Ausritt? So ca 18 - 20 Uhr? 

@ Sofa Surfer: für die Kette nehme ich Finish Line Teflon (das in der schwarzen Flasche mit den roten Aufklebern).


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. März 2008)

Geile Bilder! 
Schade das seine Abfahrt an der Welle vom Hahnenkamm nicht dabei ist.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (31. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Geile Bilder!
> Schade das seine Abfahrt an der Welle vom Hahnenkamm nicht dabei ist.
> 
> // Rocky



iss er die Welle hochgekommen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. März 2008)

Nein
Aber wir sind am üben!


----------



## Kulminator (31. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Nein
> Aber wir sind am üben!



apropos üben : wie schauts denn heute abend aus? Traut sich keiner ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. März 2008)

Bin gestern gefahren, heute mit dem Rad zur arbeit mir tun die Beine weh.....


----------



## fohns (31. März 2008)

nee, wenn ich die bilder seh, trau ich mich nimmer.
im ernst: mache heute rekom mit der fohnsin.

viele grüße
fohns


----------



## Kulminator (31. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bin gestern gefahren, heute mit dem Rad zur arbeit mir tun die Beine weh.....



gestern gefahren? so nennt ihr das jetzt schon...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. März 2008)

Ich komme eben erst aus 'nem Meeting und werde das Office erst in 'ner knappen Stunde verlassen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. März 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> nee, wenn ich die bilder seh, trau ich mich nimmer.



hier wurde doch offensichtlich nur gepost. keine äkschen...


----------



## _jazzman_ (31. März 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Geile Bilder!
> Schade das seine Abfahrt an der Welle vom Hahnenkamm nicht dabei ist.
> 
> // Rocky


 
HR hat ja bissl überlegt ob er fahren soll oder nicht und dann war ich mit der Kamera zu langsam oder er zu schnell..  
Beim nächsten Mal gibts Aufnahmen davon...



Kulminator schrieb:


> das Video würde ich aber schon gerne sehen.


 
Habs schon mehrmals probiert bei youtube hochzuladen, bricht aber immer wieder ab... Werde mal ein paar Screenshots vom Video machen... Damit Duschugaschwili auch paar Äkschenfotos hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (31. März 2008)

HotRod am Klappermühlchen


----------



## Lucafabian (31. März 2008)

ja ja 
Hot Rod eben...



der ist gut,
ist auch die treppe gefahrn
die in frankfurt
die die so steil ist


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. März 2008)

Da hat wohl einer seine wahre Bestimmung gefunden.


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. März 2008)

na bitte!


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. April 2008)

Das Video ging aber noch weiter.....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. April 2008)

Welchen Suchbegriff muss ich denn für dieses Meisterwerk der Regiekunst eingeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (1. April 2008)

YouTube hat mir den Upload verweigert... Keine Ahnung wieso?
Habs drei mal probiert und ist dreimal fehlgeschlagen.

Werds heute Abend noch mal versuchen...


----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2008)

Hallo Miteinander, 

*die Witterungsbedingungen werden ja allmählich besser, so daß wir wieder regelmässig in unserem geliebten Revier biken können.*   

Geplant sind *ein fester Termin *unter der Woche  (Vorschlag: Mittwochs 18:30 Uhr an der Parkbucht B8 zwischen HU-Wolfgang und Kahl) für einen trailigen Nightride rund um Buchberg, Barbarossa, Klappermühlchen, Hahnenkamm, Fernblick, Rückersbacher Schlucht, Steinbach etc. etc...   Anschliessende Einkehr in einer nahegelegenen Wirtsstube ist nicht ausgeschlossen. 

Als ersten Termin könnt ihr euch schon mal kommenden Mittwoch vormerken - LMB folgt noch. Willkommen sind alle Mountainbiker aus dem näheren Umkreis von Hanau, Kahl, Alzenau, Maintal, Offenbach, Frankfurt, Neuisenburg, Rodenbach, Krumbach, Gelnhausen etc, die gerne in der Gruppe Spass habe. Getreu dem Motto des Spessartwölfethreads: hier zählt die Teilnahme aller, nicht das Diktat einzelner...

Postet kurz, ob Zeitpunkt und Treffpunkt akzeptabel sind oder ob wir ggf einen anderen Tag oder eine andere Uhrzeit festlegen müssen, damit trotz Arbeit und sonstiger Verpflichtungen möglichst viele von euch teilnehmen können? 

Zusätzlich sind wöchentlich eine Grundlagentour und ein grösserer Ausritt  am Wochenende geplant, wie z.B. entspannte längere Touren mit WAB-Anteil, CC-Touren, traillastige Grinsetouren oder Mehrtagestouren mit Übernachtung. 

Watch Out...und Happy Trails..


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. April 2008)

Sehr gute Idee. 

18.30 h ist für mich zwar etwas früh, aber das ist unerheblich.


----------



## _jazzman_ (3. April 2008)

@Kulmi

Klingt sehr gut! Aber mittwochs müsst ihr leider ohne mich losziehen, da hat die Bigband bereits ihren festen Platz. 

Wie wäre es dienstags oder donnerstags insofern es den anderen da auch passt?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. April 2008)

@Kulmi: würd mich auch ab und zu anschließen, ob di mi oder do ist mir eigentlich wurscht...


man schreibt übrigens Neu-Isenburg...


----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2008)

@ Lugxx:    klar, das muss Neu-Isenburg heissen. Sorry... Freu mich, daß du auch Interesse hast.

@ Bruder: wenn 18:30 Uhr für dich zu sportlich, könnten wir auch 19.00 Uhr festlegen? Gib Bescheid.  

@ Jaz: ich erkenne aus den reichlichen Rückmeldungen eine leichte Präferenz für Dienstag oder Donnerstag. Das wäre natürlich auch o.k. - mal warten, was der Rest der Meute noch dazusagt...


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. April 2008)

Mir wäre Di oder Do auch lieber!

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (3. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Lugxx:    klar, das muss Neu-Isenburg heissen. Sorry... Freu mich, daß du auch Interesse hast.



ich werd sicher nicht immer dabei sein, aber ab und zu wirds schon gehen, muß ja auch mal an die zicke denken


----------



## Lanzelot (3. April 2008)

Das klingt doch gut. Ich werd sicher auch das ein oder andere mal mit dabei sein. Je mehr Leute dabei sind, desto schöner ist es.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. April 2008)

Sieben ist mir lieber. Aber ich kann auch unterwegs dazukommen. Die Kreuzung X11 und Birkenhainer fällt mir da spontan ein. 

Der Zickenbändiger will also auch mal im Vorspessart chillen , die Freibeuter fordern dich wohl nicht genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (3. April 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


>



Schönes Gelände    ist das rad nur darauf gehoben, oder ist da eine Anfahrt an dem Baum?


----------



## _jazzman_ (3. April 2008)

@Hopi

Du kannst von oben her auf den Baumstumpf anfahren und dann mit genug Schwung einen 4-5m Drop über einen kleinen Bach nach unten hinlegen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. April 2008)

Zur Abkühlung kann er im Sommer aber auch direkt im Bachbett landen. 

Allerdings muss er sich dann vor dem gemeinen grauen Grenzhai in acht nehmen, der in ansonsten friedlichen Bächen im hessisch-bayerischen Grenzland sein Unwesen treibt.


----------



## Hopi (3. April 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Zur Abkühlung kann er im Sommer aber auch direkt im Bachbett landen.
> 
> :



ich bin wasserscheu  

Aber den kann man bestimmt schön hopsen


----------



## _jazzman_ (3. April 2008)

So, ich mach mich jetzt glaub ich mal auf den Weg Richtung HiBike...


----------



## Lucafabian (3. April 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sieben ist mir lieber. Aber ich kann auch unterwegs dazukommen. Die Kreuzung X11 und Birkenhainer fällt mir da spontan ein.
> 
> Der Zickenbändiger will also auch mal im Vorspessart chillen , die Freibeuter fordern dich wohl nicht genug.



ja, der macker bleibt dann schön zuhause


----------



## Lucafabian (3. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ich bin wasserscheu
> 
> Aber den kann man bestimmt schön hopsen



scheinbar ist die nase wieder ganz und will mal wieder hart rangenommen werden


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. April 2008)

freitag abend wäre die erste gelegenheit hierzu.


----------



## Hopi (3. April 2008)

Ich komme gerne mal mit wenn das Wetter besser ist   wie gesagt wasserscheu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hallo Miteinander,
> 
> *die Witterungsbedingungen werden ja allmählich besser, so daß wir wieder regelmässig in unserem geliebten Revier biken können.*
> 
> ...




also im Moment zeichnet sich ab, dass der Dienstag Spessart-Tag (oder besser: Spessart-Abend) wird, wenn's Wetter passt...    

Dann nehmt euch kommenden Dienstag nach 19 Uhr mal nix anderes vor.... 

LMB folgt...


----------



## Google (3. April 2008)

Wenn die Gruppe und die Zeit stimmt, bin ich auch mal wieder dabei  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Crypter (3. April 2008)

Wie lange fahrt ihr denn dann am Dienstag (wegen Beleuchtung), wo genau trefft ihr euch und wie schwer wird das Gelände? Und kann gemütlich gefahren werden, oder bin ich mit 38:18 fixed zu langsam?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. April 2008)

Crypter schrieb:


> Wie lange fahrt ihr denn dann am Dienstag (wegen Beleuchtung), wo genau trefft ihr euch und wie schwer wird das Gelände? Und kann gemütlich gefahren werden, oder bin ich mit *38:18* fixed zu langsam?



Habe solche Zahlen schon des öfteren gelesen. Was bedeutet denn zb.38:18 



			
				Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Miteinander,
> 
> die Witterungsbedingungen werden ja allmählich besser, so daß wir wieder regelmässig in unserem geliebten Revier biken können.
> 
> ...



Wenn bei mir Zeitlich Passt...Bin ich doch auch mal mit dabei.
Du weißt mein Leibchen muss ja noch eingefahren werden.


----------



## Crypter (3. April 2008)

38:18 ist meine Übersetzung am Mountainbike. Vorne 38 Zähne, hinten 18 Zähne. Singlespeed, keine Gangschaltung (und bei mir zusätzlich noch kein Freilauf).


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> also im Moment zeichnet sich ab, dass der Dienstag Spessart-Tag (oder besser: Spessart-Abend) wird, wenn's Wetter passt...
> 
> Dann nehmt euch kommenden Dienstag nach 19 Uhr mal nix anderes vor....
> 
> LMB folgt...



Hab ich aber schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2008)

Crypter schrieb:


> 38:18 ist meine Übersetzung am Mountainbike. Vorne 38 Zähne, hinten 18 Zähne. Singlespeed, keine Gangschaltung (und bei mir zusätzlich noch kein Freilauf).



also das passt irgendwie gar nicht  

Hol dir ein Bike mit einer geländetauglichen Übersetzung und dann kannste gerne mal mitkommen... Mit der Singlespeed 38:18 haut das echt nicht hin, sorry.


----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hab ich aber schon.



schade


----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Du weißt mein Leibchen muss ja noch eingefahren werden.



... und nicht nur das...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> schade



Am nächsten Dienstag spielen die Lions gegen Köln, die Woche drauf evtl. das erste Finalspiel, zudem spielt am Mittwoch die Eintracht gegen die Bayern und am Donnerstag geht's nach Finale.

Puuh, was'n Stress, diese DK-Verpflichtungen machen mich fertig. Ich bin echt urlaubsreif.  

Was'n mit morgen zum Cityride. Jemand am Start?


----------



## Crypter (3. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> also das passt irgendwie gar nicht
> 
> Hol dir ein Bike mit einer gelÃ¤ndetauglichen Ãbersetzung und dann kannste gerne mal mitkommen... Mit der Singlespeed 38:18 haut das echt nicht hin, sorry.



War das ironisch oder ernst gemeint?  Was soll denn an der Ãbersetzung nicht gelÃ¤ndetauglich sein? Mir gehtâs darum, dass ich euch in der Ebene nicht allzu sehr behindere, bergauf geht mit der Ãbersetzung das meiste relativ problemlos.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. April 2008)

Crypter schrieb:


> War das ironisch oder ernst gemeint?  Was soll denn an der Übersetzung nicht geländetauglich sein? Mir gehts darum, dass ich euch in der Ebene nicht allzu sehr behindere, bergauf geht mit der Übersetzung das meiste relativ problemlos.



Bergauf fährt jeder wie er's treten kann. Und bei den Trails die wir bergab oder relativ flach fahren kommt's auf die Übersetzung nicht an. 

Aber du hast die Bilder hier gesehen. So manche Treppe ohne Freilauf zu fahren bringt dir garantiert den Applaus der Mitfahrer ein.


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wenn die Gruppe und die Zeit stimmt, bin ich auch mal wieder dabei
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Die Gruppen stimmen immer! 
Nur mit der Zeit könnte es Probleme geben.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (4. April 2008)

Crypter schrieb:


> War das ironisch oder ernst gemeint?  Was soll denn an der Übersetzung nicht geländetauglich sein? Mir gehts darum, dass ich euch in der Ebene nicht allzu sehr behindere, bergauf geht mit der Übersetzung das meiste relativ problemlos.



@ Crypter: war eigentlich nicht ironisch gemeint.  

ABER wir können es ja gerne mal gemeinsam versuchen. Wenn du einigermassen mitkommst, überlege ich mir ernsthaft den Umstieg auf Singlespeed. Wenn es nicht passt, überlegst du dir den Umstieg auf 22/32/44 : 11/13/15/17/20/23/26/30/34... 

@Bruder: Löwe schlägt Wolf - so ist das eben in der Natur....

Habe den grandiosen Lions Erfolg gestern abend auch mitbekommen - war mir aber nur nicht sicher, ob das Ergebnis ein verspäteter Aprilscherz war?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. April 2008)

Nee, das ging alles mit rechten Dingen zu. Zudem war's ein wirklich gutes Spiel. Die Fortsetzung folgt am Sonntag.


----------



## Google (4. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Nur mit der Zeit könnte es Probleme geben.


An den We's ist da doch gut möglich. Ich lese ja immer brav mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (4. April 2008)

19.00 Uhr ist mir etwas zu spät. Auch wenn der Ede gleich wieder schimpfen wird....
Aber so ab und zu wirds schon klappen!! 

Aber gute Idee, Kulmi!!

Viele Grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (4. April 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> 19.00 Uhr ist mir etwas zu spät. Auch wenn der Ede gleich wieder schimpfen wird....



...da schimpft nicht nur der Ede mit dir...


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. April 2008)

Wir alle schimpfen......


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. April 2008)

Hallo,
habt ihr schonmal was von der Bike Firma Lapierre gehört. Und wenn ja was gutes??? Habe gesehen das es in Kahlstein ein Händler gibt. Würde mich wenn für dieses Interessieren http://www.lapierrebikes.com/lapierre/en/VTT/product/specifications/ZESTY-514


Danke....


----------



## _jazzman_ (4. April 2008)

@Sofasurfer

Kahlstein gibt es nicht.. Entweder Kahl oder Karlstein 
Stefan's Bikeschmiede ist von Karlstein nach Kahl umgezogen vielleicht daher die Verwirrung...  

Von Lapierre hab ich bis jetzt nur positives gehört...
Hatte damals hin und her überlegt... Specialized Epic oder Lapierre X-Control (das Spicy und Zesty gabs noch nicht) Ich hab mich dann für das Epic entschieden... Und meiner Meinung nach falsch entschieden...

Sollte ich mir noch mal ein All-Mountain-Bike oder Enduro zulegen, dann wird es ein Spicy oder Zesty...

Fahr doch mal beim Stefan vorbei und dreh ne Runde auf dem Bike...

Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## fohns (4. April 2008)

Jazz hat recht, man hört viel gutes. 

Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass die Franzmänner von Lapierre mit ihrem Komponentenmix an den Rädern viel Verwirrung stiften -- manchmal findet man Teile an den Bikes verbaut, die von der Qualität nicht dem Standard entsprechen, der dem eigentlichen Kaufpreis gerecht wird.

Also Obacht bei der Ausstattung. Von daher würde ich wieder zum Cube tendieren -- was ist denn aus dem Cube-Plan geworden??

Viele Grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. April 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> ......was ist denn aus dem Cube-Plan geworden??
> 
> Viele Grüße vom
> fohns.



Das habe ich verworfen. Bin jetzt bei Fusion gelandet.



			
				Jazzman schrieb:
			
		

> @Sofasurfer
> 
> Kahlstein gibt es nicht.. Entweder Kahl oder Karlstein
> Stefan's Bikeschmiede ist von Karlstein nach Kahl umgezogen vielleicht daher die Verwirrung...
> ...



Auf der HP von LP steht er noch mit 63791 Karlstein drinn.
Und wo ist er jetzt zu finden??
Dann werde ich das mal tun und vorbeigehen. Da das Design ja mal der Hammer ist. Wenn dann noch die Performance stimmt....


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. April 2008)

Mitten in Kahl große Ampelkreuzung Richtung HU rechte Seite.

Fusion und Günther find ich gut.

Regelmäßiger Treff :  Di, Mi , Do sind o.k., 19 Uhr ist halt am ehesten zu schaffen.


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. April 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass die Franzmänner von Lapierre mit ihrem Komponentenmix an den Rädern viel Verwirrung stiften -- manchmal findet man Teile an den Bikes verbaut, die von der Qualität nicht dem Standard entsprechen, der dem eigentlichen Kaufpreis gerecht wird.


 
Das stimmt, aber meiner Meinung nach ist der Komponentenmix bei Lapierre auch nicht mehr oder weniger als bei Specialized. Man stellt sich schon die Frage warum beim Top Enduro Modell Spicy916 zum XTR Schaltwerk und XTR Kurbel ein XT Umwerfer und XT Shifter verbaut werden...  

Fahr mal nach Kahl zu Stefan's Bikeschmiede und schau Dir an, was er da hat... (siehe MtbEdes Beschreibung). Und wenn Du schon in der Nähe bist und es nicht gerade Dienstag oder Donnerstag ist, würde ich dann noch mal beim BikeActiv in Großkrotzenburg vorbei schauen (Günter/Fusion)

Um noch mehr Verwirrung zu stiften, wenn Du ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis suchst, wie wäre es denn mit Ghost?  Das Ghost AMR Lector 7700 mit Carbonrahmen und kompletter XT-Ausstatttung liegt in der gleichen Preisklasse wie das Zesty514.

VG, _jazzman_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. April 2008)

Beim Günther war ich schon... ...warte noch auf Infos. Wollte mich aber erstmal nicht dort festbeißen. Daher bin ich auf Lapierre gekommen. Werde dort mal vorbeigucken.

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Kulminator (5. April 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Beim Günther war ich schon... ...warte noch auf Infos. Wollte mich aber erstmal nicht dort festbeißen. Daher bin ich auf Lapierre gekommen. Werde dort mal vorbeigucken.
> 
> Danke für die Infos.



Der Matric hat sich letztes Jahr ein Lapierre geholt. Der war soweit ich das mitbekommen habe sehr zufrieden...  

Ansonsten kannst du dich bei Günther wirklich ohne Bedenken festbeissen


----------



## fohns (5. April 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber meiner Meinung nach ist der Komponentenmix bei Lapierre auch nicht mehr oder weniger als bei Specialized.



Ich geb Dir völlig recht. Daher sind bei meinen letzten Anschaffungen auch keines der beiden in Frage gekommen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. April 2008)

Vorteil Günther und Fusion : Immer fair , Du kannst mit jedem Rad kommen und er sitzt an der Quelle. Er hat z.B. mein Scott mit zu Fusion genommen um dort die Lyrik Federgabel von einem Spezialisten optimal abzustimmen.

Sofa : Sag dem Günther wer Dich zu Ihm schickt. Ist für uns alle nur von Vorteil.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. April 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Vorteil Günther und Fusion : Immer fair , Du kannst mit jedem Rad kommen und er sitzt an der Quelle. Er hat z.B. mein Scott mit zu Fusion genommen um dort die Lyrik Federgabel von einem Spezialisten optimal abzustimmen.
> 
> Sofa : Sag dem Günther wer Dich zu Ihm schickt. Ist für uns alle nur von Vorteil.



Er weiß schon von welchem Rudel ich komme .... War wie gesagt schon bei ihm Netter Kontakt. Er will mir ein Testbike zukommen lassen. Hat und oder macht mir ein Angebot, was in meinem Geldrahmen alles so an einem Raid drann stecken kann.


----------



## fohns (5. April 2008)

Endlich ist mein neuer FizikAlianteGamma eingetroffen. Nach zweieinhalb Wochen, wo er ja angeblich (und wie immer) beim Kauf auf Lager war. Jaja, meine Versandfreunde aus Kronberg... 

Ganz toll. Bei dem Wetter kann ich mir das Ding das ganze Wochenende anschauen. Oder aufs Sofa kleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tarrywile (5. April 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Ich geb Dir völlig recht. Daher ........


----------



## Google (5. April 2008)

Rocky, warst Du schon beim Günter?

Bruder, sach mal "edit"

  ​


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. April 2008)

edit


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. April 2008)

Ich war noch nicht bei ihm.


----------



## fohns (5. April 2008)

Tarrywile schrieb:


>



Ich hab mich schon nach Deinen Post im Eisbärenfred weggeschmissen.
Viele Grüße!!


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. April 2008)

@Tarrywile    Wurde Cannondale nicht kürzlich von der Lidlkette aufgekauft und ist jetzt in Supermärkten erhältlich...?


----------



## Crypter (5. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Crypter: war eigentlich nicht ironisch gemeint.
> 
> ABER wir kÃ¶nnen es ja gerne mal gemeinsam versuchen. Wenn du einigermassen mitkommst, Ã¼berlege ich mir ernsthaft den Umstieg auf Singlespeed. Wenn es nicht passt, Ã¼berlegst du dir den Umstieg auf 22/32/44 : 11/13/15/17/20/23/26/30/34...



Umstieg auf ein geschaltetes Mountainbike geht schlecht, bin SchÃ¼ler und habe aufgrund des fehlenden Einkommens nicht allzu viel Geld.  Und âne Schaltung am Surly *1x1* ist stilbruch, zumal hinten eh keine BefestigungsmÃ¶glichkeit fÃ¼r ein Schaltwerk gegeben ist. 
Aber ausprobieren wÃ¼rde ich das Ganze trotzdem ganz gerne. Bergauf dÃ¼rfte es da keine Probleme geben, in der Ebene sollte es auch nicht allzu schlimm werden, die Fahrtechnik fÃ¼r die Trails wird noch kommen, nur bergab wirdâs dann halt doof.

Trotz allem: Fahrt ihr morgen?


----------



## Kulminator (6. April 2008)

Crypter schrieb:


> Trotz allem: Fahrt ihr morgen?



nee, bei dem Wetter kriegste mich nicht vom Sofa ...  aber der Sommer kommt...


----------



## Tarrywile (6. April 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Tarrywile    Wurde Cannondale nicht kürzlich von der Lidlkette aufgekauft und ist jetzt in Supermärkten erhältlich...?


   

Never ever ... Ride on *C*  

Cherrs 
T from L


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. April 2008)

Schietwetterwochenende...

heute Kommunion im Familienverband (die Torten drücken schwer in den Dämpfer, in Fachkreisen wird auch vom "Käsesahne-Sag" gesprochen  ), um 18h sich aufgerafft bei aufgeklartem Wetter Mainradwegzuspacken.

Auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, da:
- seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr aufm Bike gewesen
- auf der Kahler Seite der Weg ordentlich vom Regenwasser geflutet ist und - da des Manuals nicht so recht mächtig - schön eingeschweint.

Kommendes Wochenende muss es endlich losgehn, das ist versprochen. In 30 Tagen ist schließlich der Minimarathon in Sulzbach

Schöne Woche, melde mich, dann können wir mal was ausmachen

der Kombinatschef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hallo Miteinander,
> 
> *die Witterungsbedingungen werden ja allmählich besser, so daß wir wieder regelmässig in unserem geliebten Revier biken können.*
> 
> ...



So, der LMB für den Start-Nightride ist drinne. Nach den Rückmeldungen liegt der Dienstag für die meisten am günstigsten - also haltet euch mal die kommenden Dienstag Abende zum Biken frei...

Wettervorhersagetechnisch siehts für morgen gar net so schlecht aus.  Dennoch versuchen wir, auf "fahrbaren" Wegen zu bleiben. Bei Regen oder Schneefall verschieben wir auf Donnerstag...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. April 2008)

Dienstags bin ich raus. Da ist hier regelm. Sitzungsmarathon und ich komme erst um kurz vor sieben aus dem Büro.


----------



## Kulminator (7. April 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dienstags bin ich raus. Da ist hier regelm. Sitzungsmarathon und ich komme erst um kurz vor sieben aus dem Büro.



dann fasst euch halt mal kurz und sieh zu, daß du irgendwo im Wald zu uns stösst....


----------



## Kulminator (7. April 2008)

Crypter schrieb:


> Umstieg auf ein geschaltetes Mountainbike geht schlecht, bin Schüler und habe aufgrund des fehlenden Einkommens nicht allzu viel Geld.  Und ne Schaltung am Surly *1x1* ist stilbruch, zumal hinten eh keine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für ein Schaltwerk gegeben ist.
> Aber ausprobieren würde ich das Ganze trotzdem ganz gerne. Bergauf dürfte es da keine Probleme geben, in der Ebene sollte es auch nicht allzu schlimm werden, die Fahrtechnik für die Trails wird noch kommen, nur bergab wirds dann halt doof.
> 
> Trotz allem: Fahrt ihr morgen?



sag mal: wie alt bist du eigentlich? In welche Klasse gehst du? 

Hast du mal ein Bild von deinem Surly (damit kenne ich mich nicht so aus)?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. April 2008)

diesen bin ich auch raus


----------



## Kulminator (8. April 2008)

Hab den Nightride nun auf Donnerstag abend gelegt. Gehe heute abend zum Spinning zu EDO....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hab den Nightride nun auf Donnerstag abend gelegt. Gehe heute abend zum Spinning zu EDO....



Ich habe heute auch keine Lust. Muss ausserdem Rechnen habe ein Angebot vom Günther bekommen. ( Der Traum rückt näher)
Schöne Grüße an EDO..


----------



## Kulminator (8. April 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch keine Lust. Muss ausserdem Rechnen habe ein Angebot vom Günther bekommen. ( Der Traum rückt näher)
> Schöne Grüße an EDO..



Komm halt mit zum Spinning - kostenloses Testtraining geht immer - 19:30 Uhr im Vitalis in Maintal....


----------



## bike69 (8. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Komm halt mit zum Spinning - kostenloses Testtraining geht immer - 19:30 Uhr im Vitalis in Maintal....



War eine klasse Tour  
Bis die Tage wieder im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (9. April 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße an EDO..



Grüsse zurück.... hast gestern ein echtes Highlight verpasst. Schwerpunkt waren die "90er" - unglaublich, was der Edo gestern so alles ausgegraben hat...   

Bike69: klasse Performance


----------



## bike69 (10. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Grüsse zurück.... hast gestern ein echtes Highlight verpasst. Schwerpunkt waren die "90er" - unglaublich, was der Edo gestern so alles ausgegraben hat...
> 
> Bike69: klasse Performance



Danke für die Blumen, musste dabei an Rocky denken, der mir mal die Geschichte erzählte, das er eine Spinningstunde ohne Sattel gefahren ist  .So kam ich mir gestern auch vor, vielleicht liegt es auch an meinem Gewicht  , aber die Sattelstützen ist immer tifer gesagt und nach dem 10 Versuch  , die Stattelstütze fest zu machen, habe ich aufgegeben.

Heute habe ich die Sigmastrahler von Bruchköbel nach Krombach gefahren und nun sind sie am Ladegerät, so das ich die Tage auch Abends hier mal die Trails erkunden kann. 
Sobald ich mich hier ein wenig auskenne, zeige ich euch gerne die neuen Trails.

Schönen Abend an alle.


----------



## euler99 (10. April 2008)

Hallo Leute, 
wenn ich hier so mitlese, dann läuft mir das wasser im mund zusammen.
ich bin seit 2 wochen stolzer besitzer eines stevens glide. 
vorher bin ich immer mit meinem diamond back geritten, seit 7-8 jahren nix mehr, jetzt hab ich es geschafft seit 16 monaten keine zigarette mehr anzurühren, 12 kilo zugelegt, mit dem joggen angefangen, dabei meine linke kniescheibe ruiniert. 
der orthopäde meinte "fahren sie lieber fahrrad". wenn der wüsste ;-). 
so langsam gewöhne ich mich an mein neues bike, bin halt erst mal so ein bisschen am spacken (heisst doch bei euch flachland düsen, oder ?). 

und ich hoffe bald bei euch mal aufzuschlagen und mitzudüsen ??
macht spass hier mitzulesen und richtig lust mit dem bike gas zu geben.
ich wünsche euch erst mal eine gute zeit,
bis dann mal, melde mich hier und da mal


----------



## Kulminator (10. April 2008)

euler99 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wenn ich hier so mitlese, dann läuft mir das wasser im mund zusammen.
> ich bin seit 2 wochen stolzer besitzer eines stevens glide.
> vorher bin ich immer mit meinem diamond back geritten, seit 7-8 jahren nix mehr, jetzt hab ich es geschafft seit 16 monaten keine zigarette mehr anzurühren, 12 kilo zugelegt, mit dem joggen angefangen, dabei meine linke kniescheibe ruiniert.
> ...



ja, dann heissen wir dich doch erst mal in unserer Mitte willkommen. Nachdem du ja schon den Mut aufgebracht hast, hier zu posten.  

12 kg in 16 Monaten geht doch - da kenne ich ganz andere Fälle. Wenn du Gewicht verlieren willst und erst mal wieder Kondition aufbauen willst, ist "Spacken" genau das Richtige. Halt mal Ausschau nach den Grundlagentouren. Und wenn du dich konditionell fit fühlst, kommst du einfach auch mal mit in die Wälder...   

@bike69: das lag gestern nicht am Gewicht - du wolltest doch nur die bequeme Freireiter- Sitzposition einnehmen    da kündigt sich Verstärkung für die Cityrides an? 
Lad uns mal nach Krombach - können ja geinsam auf Entdeckungstour gehen. 

@Ede: war nette Runde heute abend - bist hoffentlich noch gut heimgekommen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. April 2008)

Sachte mal, was issn das hier fürn Wetter?

Komme grade aus Holland zurück, die ganze Woche Sonne und ab Köln regnets dann. 
Fahre morgen, vermutlich ab 10 Uhr. Ausgedehnte Hahnenkammrunde auch wenn die Kondi maximal am Boden liegt.

Ich schau morgen früh noch mal ins Netz, Mitfahrer (genauso schlappe wie ich) willkommen

der Kombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. April 2008)

Kulmi alles bestens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (12. April 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Fahre morgen, vermutlich ab 10 Uhr. Ausgedehnte Hahnenkammrunde auch wenn die Kondi maximal am Boden liegt.
> 
> Ich schau morgen früh noch mal ins Netz, Mitfahrer (genauso schlappe wie ich) willkommen


 
10.00 Uhr schaff ich leider nicht... Wenn das Wetter so anhält dreh ich vielleicht später ne Runde... Vor 12.00 Uhr komm ich nicht weg...


----------



## Kulminator (12. April 2008)

Morsche, hab mich heute mit dem fohns auf eine matschfreie längere Runde (max 4 Stunden) verabredet, d.h. nur gut befestigte Radwege ganz grob Richtung Kinzigtal, Kahltal. Startpunkt 12 Uhr in Hanau - nicht später. 

@ Kombi: der Kamm ist uns heute zu matschig.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. April 2008)

Na dann viel Spass,
ich will mich mal wieder richtig einsauen  

Fraa Struwwelisch hat in dieser Woche das Weisse auch komplett eingeschweint und, da wohl das Bikeputzen nicht zur Primärtugend deutscher Teenager gehört , mache ich dann gleich richtig Aufwasch

F


----------



## fohns (12. April 2008)

euler99 schrieb:


> so langsam gewöhne ich mich an mein neues bike, bin halt erst mal so ein bisschen am spacken (heisst doch bei euch flachland düsen, oder ?).



genau. da gibts hier auch spezialisten  
die tour heute mit kulimi wäre sowas. 
dann mal guten einstieg und bis demnächst aufem bike!


Kombi, ich bring Dir heute mittag auch mein radl zum schrubben. wann soll ich denn da sein?

viele grüße vom 
fohns


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. April 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Kombi, ich bring Dir heute mittag auch mein radl zum schrubben. wann soll ich denn da sein?
> 
> viele grüße vom
> fohns



Kostenlose Bikewäsche....  ...WO?WO?WO?


----------



## euler99 (12. April 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> genau. da gibts hier auch spezialisten
> die tour heute mit kulimi wäre sowas.
> dann mal guten einstieg und bis demnächst aufem bike!
> 
> ...



herzich gerne, danke für das angebot, leider kann ich momentan nicht im voraus planen, krieg in den nächsten wochen ne neue heizung, (da wollte ich das jährliche duschen nochmal schnell vorziehen  ), ne ich muss den raum noch bearbeiten, fliesen rausstemmen, abmauerung um den alten öltank killen, etc. aber wenn ich das hab mach ich mal noch ne 30 km tour heute nachmittag, erlensee, rodenbach, hasselroth, somborn und zurück, irgendwie sowas, bin schon heiss drauf.

danke nochmal fürs angebot


----------



## fohns (12. April 2008)

euler
musst halt hier immer mal wieder reinschauen, ich entscheide aus zeitlichen gründen derzeit auch eher spontan. 

sofa
kombi bietet das wohl an. aber ich glaube, er hat ne altersbeschränkung auf seinem angebot


----------



## Kulminator (12. April 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> ...mache ich dann gleich richtig Aufwasch
> 
> F



aber mit LMB bitte...


----------



## Kulminator (12. April 2008)

euler99 schrieb:


> danke nochmal fürs angebot



@euler99: falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist: 

fohns = Global Master of Spacken...


----------



## fohns (12. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> aber mit LMB bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike69 (12. April 2008)

Hallo Kulmi und Fohns,

ich hoffe Ihr seit beide heute trocken nach Hause gekommen  
Bin heute noch ne kleine Runde gefahren und hatte nach 8 KM schon 390 HM in den Beinen, also die Gegend hier, ist der Hammer.
Leider waren die Wege noch recht schlammig, aber wenn es trocken ist, dann geht hier wasssss........ 

Wünsche allen noch einen schönes WE.


----------



## fohns (13. April 2008)

Wir haben echtes Glück gehabt und sind die ganze Zeit um den Regen gefahren. Wenn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 reisen, gelle?

War eine klasse KulminaTour durch schöne, leider noch nicht blühende Landschaften.
Wenn nur dieser Matsch nicht wäre......


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. April 2008)

Heute Sundowner-Tour, wenn das Wetter hält...
...und Fraa Struwwelisch mit ihrem Referat fertig ist.

Werde später diesen Nachmittag präzisieren und was ins Forum setzen, oder LMB, wenns mal funktioniert

Gestern gab es keine Hahnenkammtour, kurz vor Abfahrt hat mich mein Uhrmacher in Darmstadt angerufen, dass ich meine reparierte Uhr abholen könne. Also, das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbunden, nach Darmstadt gebiked, in der Fußgängerzone erfürchtiges Staunen ob meines Verschmutzungsgrades  eingesammelt, Uhr abgeholt, 'ne Leberkässemmel und ein Weizen verklappt, rauf aufs LV und zurück. 

War vielleicht ein Suboptimaler Trainingsstart nach 3 Wo "nichts" aber dirty & funny war es trotzdem

bis später, der Kombi


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. April 2008)

@Kombi / FS

Sagt bescheid wann und wo ihr startet... Ich hab mich gestern schon am Hahnenkamm eingesaut, dass die Wanderer gedacht haben da kommt ne Wildau auf zwei Rädern angerollt. Von daher fällt das gar net auf wenns heute wieder in den Wald geht... Oder sollte es eine Sundownertour am Main geben?

Ich bin dabei, wenns zeitlich klappt...

Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (13. April 2008)

bike69 schrieb:


> Hallo Kulmi und Fohns,
> 
> ich hoffe Ihr seit beide heute trocken nach Hause gekommen
> Bin heute noch ne kleine Runde gefahren und hatte nach 8 KM schon 390 HM in den Beinen, also die Gegend hier, ist der Hammer.
> ...



der Rückweg über Geiselbach hatte zwar etwas weniger Höhenmeter - aber fast die gleiche Distanz (ca 35 km).

Heute verspüre ich ein leichtes Brennen in den Oberschenkelmuskeln - deshalb heute kein Biken sondern zum verkaufsoffenen Sonntag zum Möbel Höffner - da ist wahrscheinlich ähnlich viel los wie Sonntag Nachmittag bei Sonnenschein am Mainradweg


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. April 2008)

@Jazzman,

es ist wie immer - ungeplant - keine Abendtour, das Mädel hat jetzt Zeit, also fahren wir jetzt...

der Kombi


----------



## euler99 (13. April 2008)

Uff, fast 30 km Flachland, und A...backen tun weh,   ich merk ich muss mehr machen, naja, ich fang ja sozusagen erst wieder an, ich bin einen 22 er Schnitt gefahren, erlensee, Lgselbold, hasselroth, somborn, ober/niederrodenbach und dann wieder nach hause. alles noch einrollen, bike kennelernen, etc. 
Allerdings wars gegen 13:00 / 14:00 Uhr, und ich hatte nur gefrühstückt, da haben sich die Oberschenkel doch recht schwach angefühlt.  

Aber ich bleib dran, schliesslich habe ich ja auch noch 9 Kilo Gewicht zu verlustigen.

Ich stosse erst zu Euch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass ich mithalten kann, welchen Schnitt geht bei Euch so, ich meine wenns ans Spacken geht ??

Schönen Restsonntag Euch allen noch.


----------



## randi (13. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> der Rückweg über Geiselbach hatte zwar etwas weniger Höhenmeter - aber fast die gleiche Distanz (ca 35 km).
> :



Hi Kulmi,

dann waren das eure Spuren die ich heute vom Frohnbügel runter nach Geiselbach gesehen habe  
Wir fahren ziemlich die gleichen Strecken aber zeitlich versetzt!
Treffpunkt Buchberg oder Rodenbach sollte für gemeinsame Touren doch mal drin sein, Ihr Spessartwölfe, oder ???


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. April 2008)

Schön wars am Wochenende...  

Am Samstagvormittag zum allerersten Mal mit meinem 3 1/2 Jahrigen Nachwuchswolf am Main gespackt.










Und nachmittags hab ich mich mal wieder so richtig am Hahnenkamm eingesaut. Bin mal den Downhill runter, an dem wir letzt vorbeigekommen sind...





Und zum Weekend-Close gabs heute noch eine nette Runde mit Google Tours & Co rund ums Naturfreundehaus.


Wie schauts nächste Woche aus? Dienstag? Donnerstag? Wettermäßig steht der Do. bis jetzt ja hoch im Kurs...

Grüße vom _jazzman_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. April 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Schön wars am Wochenende...
> 
> Am Samstagvormittag zum allerersten Mal mit meinem 3 1/2 Jahrigen Nachwuchswolf am Main gespackt.
> 
> ...



Wie dein Sohneman sich auf dem 1. Bild freut...Ich glaube der bleibt bei diesem Sport.


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. April 2008)

In gewohnt schlechter YouTube Qualität hab ich es auch endlich mal geschafft das hier hochzuladen:

HotRod am Klappermühlchen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. April 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> In gewohnt schlechter YouTube Qualität hab ich es auch endlich mal geschafft das hier hochzuladen:
> 
> HotRod am Klappermühlchen



Ich hoffe mal das dein Video an der Grotte auch noch kommt...


----------



## Google (13. April 2008)

Ei, dann guck mal richtig bei Googletours


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ei, dann guck mal richtig bei Googletours



Ei, dann guck ich mal.


----------



## fohns (14. April 2008)

euler99 schrieb:


> Ich stosse erst zu Euch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass ich mithalten kann, welchen Schnitt geht bei Euch so, ich meine wenns ans Spacken geht ??



kommt auf die jahreszeit an  

naja, Deine 22 sind doch schon ok, auf dem extremflachland (mainspacken) gehz auch schon mal ein-zwei meter die stunde mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euler99 (15. April 2008)

@fohns: man dankt für die blumen, trotzdem, üben, üben, üben.

ich komme leider immer erst zu spät aus dem büro, trotzdem ich um 07:00 diese woche anfange, bin ich erst um 18:00 zuhause (sonst erst gegen 19:00), aber nichtsdestotrotz (blödes wort, gefällt mir)  bin ich auf und davon.
erlensee, rodenbach, alzenauer weg ab in den wald und an den strommasten angefangen zu klettern, aber nicht weit, die oberschenkel wollten nicht so  (kein abendessen, ich merk das voll), dann wieder runter (war ne gute übung das bike weiter kennzulernen)  .
am ende waren es 20 km, mit einem 21,8 er schnitt.

schönen abend noch


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. April 2008)

Guten Abend meine Herren (und Damen falls anwesend),
läuft diese Woche noch was???
Wie sieht es mit Donnerstag aus? Noch viel wichtiger: Wer hat Lust am WE zu fahren? 

Schönen Gruß,
HR1


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. April 2008)

Servus, die Vorbereitungen für Finale sind fast abgeschlossen die Vorfreude schon sehr groß. 
Bruder, Rocky und ich fahren am Do abend in das geilste Revier das ich kenne. 
Wir sind am 01.05. wieder da. Wünsche allen viel Spaß auf den Heimattrails.

Gruß Ede


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. April 2008)

Noch zwei Tage und mich plagt ein grippaler Anflug.  Egal, wenn ich morgen das Büro verlassen habe und im Stadion sitze, setzt bestimmt sofort der Genesungsprozeß ein, Wunderheilung nennt man das wohl. 

Tja, es ist halt eine Glaubensfrage. Wie nett ist Finale wirklich? Besser als der Mainradweg? Auf jeden Fall. Besser als der Lago? Sorry, Lago ist Lago, und der ist unbestritten ganz vorn. 

Besser als Moab? Hhm, ..... Whistler? Mal sehen, ...


----------



## fohns (16. April 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Tja, es ist halt eine Glaubensfrage. Wie nett ist Finale wirklich? Besser als der Mainradweg? Auf jeden Fall. :



im leben nicht.
Euch viel spaß auf den trails!!

@HR1
wochenende mainradweg?
 

viele Grüße vom 
fohns


----------



## Kulminator (16. April 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> im leben nicht.



dort ist es aber bestimmt nicht sooo schlammig  


@ HotRod1: lieebend gerne, bin aber auch net im Lande. Wir sollten mal Ende April/Anfang Mai für nen Spessartritt ins Auge fassen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. April 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> im leben nicht.
> Euch viel spaß auf den trails!!
> 
> @HR1
> ...




Na der Mainradweg am WE ist auch nicht ohne. 

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (16. April 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Noch zwei Tage und mich plagt ein grippaler Anflug.  Egal, wenn ich morgen das Büro verlassen habe und im Stadion sitze, setzt bestimmt sofort der Genesungsprozeß ein, Wunderheilung nennt man das wohl.
> 
> Tja, es ist halt eine Glaubensfrage. Wie nett ist Finale wirklich? Besser als der Mainradweg? Auf jeden Fall. Besser als der Lago? Sorry, Lago ist Lago, und der ist unbestritten ganz vorn.
> 
> Besser als Moab? Hhm, ..... Whistler? Mal sehen, ...




und unser heissgeliebter Hahnenkamm??? 

Viel Spass und rockt die Trails....


----------



## Kulminator (16. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Na der Mainradweg am WE ist auch nicht ohne.
> 
> // Rocky



nicht ohne Spaziergänger oder was?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. April 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Servus, die Vorbereitungen für Finale sind fast abgeschlossen die Vorfreude schon sehr groß.
> Bruder, Rocky und ich fahren am Do abend in das geilste Revier das ich kenne.
> Wir sind am 01.05. wieder da. Wünsche allen viel Spaß auf den Heimattrails.
> 
> Gruß Ede



Ja dann viel Spaß und kommt uns heile wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (16. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> nicht ohne Spaziergänger oder was?



Oh jeh muss ich dir jetzt alles erklären? 

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. April 2008)

Ich kann mir schon denken, warum ihr dauernd diesen komischen Mainradweg fahren wollt:

_Einst ging ich am Ufer der Donau entlang,
Ohohoholalala,
Ein schlafendes Mädchen am Ufer ich fand,
Ohohoholalala,
|: Ein schlafendes Mädchen am Ufer ich fand. :|

Sie hatte die Beine weit von sich gestreckt,
Ohohoholalala,
Ihr schneeweißer Busen war halb nur bedeckt,
Ohohoholalala,
|: Ihr schneeweißer Busen war halb nur bedeckt. :|_

Erhofft ihr euch ähnliches???


----------



## Lanzelot (16. April 2008)

Klingt interessant, allerdings würde ich sie bei dem Wetter fragen , ob sie noch alle Tassen im Schrank hat.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. April 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> im leben nicht.
> Euch viel spaß auf den trails!!
> 
> @HR1
> ...




Hallöchen Fohns,
Mainradweg hört sich gut an  
Mach mal nen Vorschlag (Tag/Zeit/Treffpunkt)  

Gruß HR1


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. April 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hallöchen Fohns,
> Mainradweg hört sich gut an
> Mach mal nen Vorschlag (Tag/Zeit/Treffpunkt)
> 
> Gruß HR1



Mit was fährst du den Mainradweg?


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. April 2008)

So da ich jetzt Feierabend mache, verabschiede ich mich mal nach Finale! 

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (17. April 2008)

@Rocky, Bruder, Ede

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und bestes Wetter in Finale...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. April 2008)

Machd's guud und haltet euch von befestigten Radwegen fern.
Wir seh'n uns in 2 Wochen.


----------



## fohns (17. April 2008)

hier ist ja wieder mal was los...

@Finale 
viel spaß nochmals!!

@rest, insbesondere Euler, HotRod, Sofa...........
sonntag 12.00 uhr abmarsch am druckhaus.
wir schultern die bikes und tragen sie in richtung AB.
wer mit dem rad ein fußgänger trifft, wird erschlagen.
geschwindigkeit: dauerlaufen natürlich im *grundlagenbereich*.
schwierigkeit: nur auf *befestigten wegen*, daher leicht.

braucht Ihr einen LMB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. April 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> hier ist ja wieder mal was los...
> 
> @Finale
> viel spaß nochmals!!
> ...



Alles klärchen,
ich bin dabei   ich brauche keinen LMB!

@Finale-Jungs
Viel Spaß und fahrt nur dort wo ich auch fahren würde...
Ich freu mich schon auf die Berichterstattung wenn ihr wieder da seid (und das Bier dabei  )

Gruß HR1


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. April 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> hier ist ja wieder mal was los...
> 
> @Finale
> viel spaß nochmals!!
> ...



Schade bin eben vom Spacken gekommen. War auch in AB. Habe am Sonntag leider schon Google zugesagt.
Ein ander mal bestimmt.


----------



## euler99 (17. April 2008)

@fohns: ich danke für die einladung, meine bessere hälfte möchte am sonntag (wenn das wetter gut ist) unsere motorräder ausführen, deswegen die frage, wie lange werden wir denn unterwegs sein (damit ich das vielleicht unter einen hut bekomme). und wie komme ich denn radwegmässig am schnellsten ans druckhaus (das ist doch an der brücke unterhalb villa stockum??)von erlensee.
wenn ich da bin, dann in JEDEM fall pünktlich, sollte ich mich nicht punkt 12:00 bei euch vorstellen, hab ich ein zeitproblem und muss passen, aber es wird ja abends immer länger hell, da geht bestimmt noch was in nächster zeit.
herzlichen dank nochmal, fühle mich hier gut aufgehoben.


----------



## fohns (18. April 2008)

@euler:
jepp, genau dort.

schnellser weg von erlensee dürfte mit dem auto auf der schnellstraße nach steinheim, auto unter der brücke geparkt und mit dem bike an den treffpunkt  
wenn Du mit dem bike von erlensee anreisen willst, können wir uns gegen 11.30 im lamboy treffen, dann fahren wir gemeinsam zum treffpunkt - das wäre ein wenig kompliziert hier zu erklären...

dauer: 3,5-4,5 h stunden würde ich schon gerne fahren. kannst aber jederzeit umdrehen und so Deine weglänge selbst bestimmen.
ich denke, wir fahren bis AB oder höchstens bis sulzbach, das wären so um 4,5 h ab druckhaus.

übrigens wollte ich bei jedem wetter fahren, bei regen nicht so lange.

@sofa:
schade, nächstes mal halt.

@hotrod
klasse. wie kommst Du eigentlich ans druckhaus? 
viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## euler99 (18. April 2008)

@fohns, 
hmm, ich hätte schon lust, ich weiss aber nicht was meine maus für den sonntag so geplant hat. und wenn das wetter schön ist (soll ja so sein), will ich sie nicht unbedingt zuhause sitzen lassen. wenn ich mitfahre bin ich aber absolut pünktlich, also nicht auf mich warten, 
wenn du im lamboy wohnst, ist das auf jeden fall für mich besser, aber das sollten wir uns für das nächste mal aufheben, und dann vereinbaren.
danke nochmal


----------



## fohns (18. April 2008)

upss.
nee, ich wohne nicht im lamboy. ich wäre nur dorthin gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (18. April 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> @euler:
> j
> 
> @hotrod
> ...




Ich komme mit dem Auto...bin nämlich wieder mobil  
Es kann allerdings sein, dass ich mich früher ausklinke, weil es mit meiner Form noch nicht so gut bestellt ist! Aber das kann man ja noch sehen.

Bis Sonntag...freu mich drauf!


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. April 2008)

[/QUOTE]Bis Sonntag...freu mich drauf![/QUOTE]

seid Ihr sicher, dass Ihr spacken wollt? Mainradweg?  

Mich treibts in unser geliebtes Flachlandgebirge...Samstag soll ja nicht so sein also mach ich heute abend noch einen leichten Ausritt und Sonntag, wenn das Wetter sich erbarmt, pack ich meine Kleine und wir machen den "cocks comb" unsicher. Uhrzeit noch unklar, wird wohl gegen 10 / 10.30h

der Kombi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. April 2008)

@Kombinatchef: kann es sein das du am Donnerstag am Main unterwegs warst? Könnte sein das ich dich gesehen habe rückwerts von Aschaffenburg wieder nach Hanau. Bin mir aber dessen nicht sicher.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. April 2008)

@SofaSurfer,  Neee,

war die ganze Woche in Köln, Garzweiler, Erkelenz, Tönisvorst...und ohne Bike. Bin erst um 18h nach Hause gekommen.
Die Sundowner-Runde heute abend hatte sich gelohnt, Fraa Struwwelisch hat mir einen Seitentrail zur Birkenhainer gezeigt, den ich auch noch nicht kannte und den sind wir 3 mal im Rund gefahren

der Kombi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. April 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @SofaSurfer,  Neee,
> 
> war die ganze Woche in Köln, Garzweiler, Erkelenz, Tönisvorst...und ohne Bike.
> der Kombi



Hätte ja sein können.Dann hast du ein Zwillingsbruder.


----------



## fohns (19. April 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich komme mit dem Auto...bin nämlich wieder mobil
> Es kann allerdings sein, dass ich mich früher ausklinke, weil es mit meiner Form noch nicht so gut bestellt ist! Aber das kann man ja noch sehen.
> 
> Bis Sonntag...freu mich drauf!



dito, bis dahin. wir werden sehen, wie weit uns die füße tragen.  

Kombi
spacken tut der angeschlagenen form gut.
außerdem habe ich keine lust, mich und mein bike vom matsch zu befreien. 

viele grüße vom
fohns.


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. April 2008)

@fohns

Was denkst Du wann ihr Sonntag an der Kiliansbrücke vorbeikommt?
Wenn es bei mir zeitlich hinkommt, spacke ich eine Runde mit. 
Mit Gelände wirds am WE leider nix bei mir... Mein Nicolai hat sich über Lagerschmerzen beklagt und ich habs heute morgen zu Dr. Günter gebracht und es wurde sofort stationär aufgenommen...  

Daher steht mir am WE nur mein Spack-Bike zur Verfügung und das hat leider eine Trailallergie.


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. April 2008)

Das Dauergeniesel geht mir auf den Senkel,
wird dann morgen doch eher spacken.

@Fohns,

Wann nochmal, 11.30h Druckhaus?


Frank


----------



## fohns (20. April 2008)

sorry, war gestern nicht online.

also:
12.00 uhr druckhaus abfahrt.
ich denke, jazz, wir sind so gegen kurz vor 13.00 uhr an der kilianusbrücke.

bis später und viele grüße
fohns.


----------



## fohns (20. April 2008)

das war doch mal ein gelungenes spacking.
gutes wetter, gute laune, gute befestigte wege ohne schlamm. und keiner hat ein spaziergänger getroffen.

danke den mitfahrern und viele grüße
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euler99 (20. April 2008)

@fohns, jazzmann, kombinatschef inkl. anhang:

hat richtig spass gemacht mit euch heute, ich werde wohl des öfteren mitfahren, zu spät ihr habt mich jetzt ab und an am bein   .

diese und wahrscheinlich nächste woche sieht es aber schlecht aus, ich hab die handwerker im haus, aber ich werde den "Fred" ??!!?? hier weiter verfolgen, und mich gegebenenfalls melden.

herzlichen dank fürs mitnehmen, bis demnächst, schönes restwochenende euch allen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. April 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> das war doch mal ein gelungenes spacking.
> gutes wetter, gute laune, gute befestigte wege ohne schlamm. und keiner hat ein spaziergänger getroffen.
> 
> 
> fohns.



Schön das es gut war aber ohne Schlamm und Matsch..TS TS TS  

Nichts für uns im Nachbars Fred. Hatten heute eine ganz andere Tour hinter uns gebracht. Mein Fahrrad war kein Fahrrad mehr sondern ein Schlamm Klumpen. Habe erstmal 2 Std. sauber gemacht... 
Aber sowas muss auch mal sein.. 

Bis denne


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. April 2008)

Servus Jungs,

kurzes lebenszeichen aus Finale wir sind noch  alle heile!

Gruss von Ede Bruder und Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (21. April 2008)

dito ....

auch von mir ein Lebenszeichen aus Fernost... 

Zaijian.... Kulmi


----------



## fohns (21. April 2008)

|-)
Kulminatol, Du fehlst hiel beim haltcolemainspacken mit den spessaltwölfen.

schöne glüße in die weite welt des ostens und des belgabfahlens!!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. April 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> |-)
> Kulminatol, Du fehlst hiel beim haltcolemainspacken mit den spessaltwölfen.
> 
> schöne glüße in die weite welt des ostens und des belgabfahlens!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. April 2008)

Moinmoin,

grade aus Holland zurück. 2 mal Extremspacking hinter mich gebracht.
Jeweils 30 km ohne einen einzigen Höhenmeter auf der Polar zu machen. Der Trail im Wald war allerdings relativ anspruchsvoll, man musste um die Schlaglöcher (tief genug um ein Pony drinne zu verstecken  ) im Reiterpfad rumkurven daß es eine Freude war.

Mal sehen was am Wochenende geht, meine Damen haben den ganzen Terminplan zerhäckselt

der Kombi


----------



## fohns (26. April 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Schlaglöcher (tief genug um ein Pony drinne zu verstecken  ) im i



wenn Du da durchgefahren wärst, hättest Du dann die erste Tour mit Tiefenmeter geschaffen


----------



## Kulminator (27. April 2008)

bin wieder daaaaaaa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> bin wieder daaaaaaa...



Welcome back!!!  

Wollen wir was für das kommende Wochenende planen?


----------



## Kulminator (27. April 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Welcome back!!!
> 
> Wollen wir was für das kommende Wochenende planen?



Klar, gerne. Ich muss dir doch meine Räubergeschichten aus Fernost erzählen...


----------



## Kulminator (27. April 2008)

Zur Info: 

habe für *Dienstag abend einen LMB für Berufstätige* eingesetzt....


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. April 2008)

Schade Kulmi aber das pack ich nicht. Wir werden morgen den Quirl fahren. Der startet von der Nato Base auf 1100 m und ist ein ca. 10 km langer Trail der Extraklasse. Wir sind noch am ueberlegen welcher Trail eigentlich der geilste ist. 
Rocky hatte bei einem Trail den Camcorder am Helm und hat die bis jetzt beste Produktion abgeliefert.

Heute waren wir mal in Monaco und sind die F1  Strecke abgefahren.

Falls jemand Interesse hat : Morgen frueh 11 Uhr Nato Base Finale.

Gruesse vom Bruder, Rocky und Ede


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. April 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Schade Kulmi aber das pack ich nicht. Wir werden morgen den Quirl fahren. Der startet von der Nato Base auf 1100 m und ist ein ca. 10 km langer Trail der Extraklasse. Wir sind noch am ueberlegen welcher Trail eigentlich der geilste ist.
> Rocky hatte bei einem Trail den Camcorder am Helm und hat die bis jetzt beste Produktion abgeliefert.
> 
> Heute waren wir mal in Monaco und sind die F1  Strecke abgefahren.
> ...




Hallo Jungs,
ich muss ja mal gestehen, so ein bissl Neid keimt doch auf...allerdings haben wir hier richtig schönen Regen und sowas ist auch nicht zu verachten  
Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und flowige Trails  

@Kulmi: Ich werde das Morgen nicht packen, da ich im Saarland unterwegs bin und die Zeit unter keinen Umständen einhalten kann. Aber ab Donnerstag stehe ich "Gewehr bei Fuß" für dich bereit  

Grüße 
HR1


----------



## fohns (28. April 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> @Kulmi: Ich werde das Morgen nicht packen, da ich im Saarland unterwegs bin



besser kann man sich gar nicht nach unterwegs begeben.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kulmi,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 da ich ab mittwoch im ebendem gelobten land bin, und zwar allein, will ich morgen einen fohnsinnenabend verbringen.

schade, am WE bin ich wieder da und muss kurzfristig entscheiden.


Euch viel spaß und viele grüße
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. April 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> besser kann man sich gar nicht nach unterwegs begeben.




...du sagst es


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. April 2008)

Melde mich auch mal wieder, nach ein paar Tagen Ruhe und Kraft tanken bei meinem Schatz in Klagenfurt.

War heute beim Günter und hab mein Bike abgeholt... Das Lager ist wieder in Ordnung, einen neuen Stopper hat es hinten auch bekommen und endlich wieder eine richtige Schaltung, mit der es auch Spaß macht sie zu benutzen...  
Bin für neue Schandtaten bereit...  


@Kulmi Ob es bei mir morgen klappt, kann ich erst im Laufe des Tages abschätzen... Chancen stehen derzeit 50-50

Am Donnerstag dürfte aber auf jedenfall was gehen... 
1. Mai + Vatertag, wenn das keine schlagkräftigen Argumente für eine heiße Tour mit anschließendem Bierchen sind, dann weiß ich auch nicht...


Für das Wochenende möchte ich mal bissl Off-Topic-Werbung machen:

Auf *Schloss Emmerichshofen* (an der Landstraße zwischen Kahl und Alzenau) findet am *Sonntag, 04. Mai* ein *Benefizbrunch* statt. Los geht das Spektakel um 11:00 Uhr und endet gegen 16:00 Uhr. Musikalisch umrahmt wird es natürlich von "*G-Major7*" und "*Two4You*". Der Eintritt ist frei, für Speisen und Getränke ist ausreichend gesorgt und bei schlechtem Wetter findet es in einer der Hallen auf dem Anwesen statt. Würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns sehen... *G-Major7 Homepage*


Viele Grüße bis dahin...
_jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (28. April 2008)

@ Hotti: wie schauts Freitag aus?   Da hab ich frei - Donnerstag kriegste mich nicht aufs Bike ...  Samstag wäre auch o.k. 

Wer hat sonst noch Zeit und Lust auf ne entspannte Tour am Wochenende? Wettervorhersagetechnisch schauts ja gar net schlecht aus.    

@ fohns: netten Abend wünsch ich euch    hübsche Smilies -  gefallen mir.

@ Rocky, Bruder, Ede: geniest die letzten Tage... 

@ all: hab den morgigen Termin vorerst geparkt, weil ich wahrscheinlich morgen erst etwas länger arbeiten werde... Wer also dennoch Interesse hat, bitte hier einfach posten. Da ich ohnehin in Hanau starte, lässt sich auch ein anderer Startpunkt festlegen - ich bin offen für Ideen...


----------



## Kulminator (28. April 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Kulmi Ob es bei mir morgen klappt, kann ich erst im Laufe des Tages abschätzen... Chancen stehen derzeit 50-50
> 
> Am Donnerstag dürfte aber auf jedenfall was gehen...
> 1. Mai + Vatertag, wenn das keine schlagkräftigen Argumente für eine heiße Tour mit anschließendem Bierchen sind, dann weiß ich auch nicht...
> ...



@ Jaz: melde dich halt morgen irgendwie mal bei mir, sobald du die Lage abschätzen kannst...

Der Benefizbrunch hört sich vielversprechend an...


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2008)

an nem Frei-Tag mit gutem wetter würd ich versuchen mich auch aufzuraffen


----------



## Kulminator (28. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> an nem Frei-Tag mit gutem wetter würd ich versuchen mich auch aufzuraffen



mit Zicke oder Macker?


----------



## Lucafabian (28. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> mit Zicke oder Macker?



zicke, sie will sich mal wieder mit ihrer schwester treffen ....vielleicht kann man im anschluß ja auch mit den finllisten irgendwo was treffen


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. April 2008)

@Kulmi Bei mir siehts heute eigentlich ganz gut aus, dass ich es zu ein wenig körperlicher Ertüchtigung schaffe, aber es wird bei mir eher früher als später... Von daher wirds heute wohl etwas schwierig auf eine gemeinsame Zeit zu kommen, wenn Du länger arbeiten musst...

Werde evtl. mit Google bissl am Main spacken und dann noch einen Abstecher ins Gelände machen...

@Frei-Tags-Fahrer: Wann soll es denn am Freitag losgehen und wohin?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2008)

wg. frei-tag ich müßte spätestens um 1500 die heimreise antreten...muß um 1700 geschnigelt und gestriegelt in kriftel sein 

wär also schön wenns möglichst früh losgehen würde


----------



## Kulminator (29. April 2008)

@ Jaz: ist heute unmöglich, früher loszukommen - eher noch später. Also werde ich -sobald es geht- alleine losziehen. 

@ FREItag = Zickentag: ich dachte mir, daß wir ein bisserl unser Revier rund um den Hahnenkamm unsicher machen - dann könnten wir uns auch mit den Finilisten treffen   ?? 

@ Samstags - Fahrer: Da würde ich gerne eine längere Tour fahren - eher gemächlich statt trailig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (29. April 2008)

Angebot für gemütliche Samstagstourer, falls jemand Interesse hat...

*MTB Tour rund um Alzenau*


----------



## Kulminator (29. April 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Angebot für gemütliche Samstagstourer, falls jemand Interesse hat...
> 
> *MTB Tour rund um Alzenau*



So ne Tour hatte ich mir eigentlich für Freitag schon vorgestellt? Hmmm, was nun? 
Lugxx: könntest du auch Samstag?
oder
Jaz: könntest du auf Freitag vorverlegen?


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> So ne Tour hatte ich mir eigentlich für Freitag schon vorgestellt? Hmmm, was nun?
> Lugxx: könntest du auch Samstag?
> oder
> Jaz: könntest du auf Freitag vorverlegen?



muß ich heut abend zuhause nen antrag stellen...
wenn ich ihn durch*krieg* könnt ich auch an nem samstag 


geschwindigkeit langsam und schwierigkeit mittel sollten doch mit der zicke zu machen sein
@jazzman: kommst du mit der nicole?


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Jaz: könntest du auf Freitag vorverlegen?



Kann ich jetzt noch nicht 100%ig sagen. Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen *Frei*tag, wird sich auch erst bis morgen Mittag entscheiden, ob ich ins Büro muss oder raus an die frische Luft kann. Ab 14.00 Uhr hat dann mein Sohn wie immer freitags seinen festen Platz.



Lucafabian schrieb:


> @jazzman: kommst du mit der nicole?


Selbstverständlich


----------



## Kulminator (29. April 2008)

o.k., dann klärt mal die Lage bis morgen. Der Hotti wollte doch auch mit?


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. April 2008)

Also, ich bin am Freitag zwar nicht im Büro, hab aber "Bereitschaft", da wir ein wichtiges Meeting im Haus haben und ggf. mein Support benötigt wird. Daher wird es bei mir schwierig wenn ich im Wald rum fall und nicht erreichbar bin.

Bei mir bleibt es definitiv bei Samstag, 13.00 Uhr B8, insofern das Wetter es einigermaßen gut meint.


Gruß
Niko


----------



## Kulminator (30. April 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Also, ich bin am Freitag zwar nicht im Büro, hab aber "Bereitschaft", da wir ein wichtiges Meeting im Haus haben und ggf. mein Support benötigt wird. Daher wird es bei mir schwierig wenn ich im Wald rum fall und nicht erreichbar bin.
> 
> Bei mir bleibt es definitiv bei Samstag, 13.00 Uhr B8, insofern das Wetter es einigermaßen gut meint.
> 
> ...



Lugxx, wie schauts bei dir aus? Die Wettervorhersage für Samstag sieht besser aus FREItag... 

HR1: kommst du auch mit?


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2008)

mach mal nägel mit köpfen und ne entsprechende ansage...dann kann ich auch def. zusagen 

also

wann = ------------

wo = --------------

wie = --------------


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mach mal nägel mit köpfen und ne entsprechende ansage...dann kann ich auch def. zusagen
> 
> also
> 
> ...




Steht doch eigentlich schon alles hier: *LMB Samstag  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Steht doch eigentlich schon alles hier: *LMB Samstag  *



mmmmmmmm..die seite geht bei mir nicht auf 

hab bei meiner frau auf dem pc mal geschaut, da geht sie auf...



Edit: hier liegen überall Leitungen rum


----------



## Kulminator (1. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Steht doch eigentlich schon alles hier: *LMB Samstag  *



klasse Tour   - lasst uns Samstag den Spessart unsicher machen - für Freitag Nachmittag hab ich zudem von meiner Holden ein kleines Fragezeichen mitbekommen - der Samstag klappt 100 % ig... bin angemeldet.

Ausserdem wird sich Samstag vielleicht sogar noch der eine oder andere Finalist anschliessen?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. Mai 2008)

Moin,
hab mich auch mal angemeldet 
Und da ich gelesn habe, dass der Trailanteil hoch ist....da nehme ich doch mal meine "Grüne Liebe" mit  

Bis Samstag Leute. Schönen Feiertag


----------



## Kulminator (1. Mai 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Moin,
> hab mich auch mal angemeldet
> Und da ich gelesn habe, dass der Trailanteil hoch ist....da nehme ich doch mal meine "Grüne Liebe" mit
> 
> Bis Samstag Leute. Schönen Feiertag



 

muss ich nun befürchten, daß sich hier ein Freireiterevent andeutet? Alle kommen mit ihren langbeinigen Damen... Lugxx, es bleibt dabei: du kommst mit der Zicke?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2008)

ich komm mit der zicke...



habt ihr noch ne wegbeschreibung zum parkplatz...ist schon so lang her...ich bin mir nicht sicher ab ich das find


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Mai 2008)

Tach.  Jeder Urlaub ist mal vorbei, so auch dieser.

Das waren jetzt nette 2 Wochen trailsurfen und ich muß sagen - gegen ein Shuttle ist absolut nichts einzuwenden.  

Dieses WE klappt's bei mir nicht. Viel Spaß am Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (1. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich komm mit der zicke...
> 
> 
> 
> habt ihr noch ne wegbeschreibung zum parkplatz...ist schon so lang her...ich bin mir nicht sicher ab ich das find



Hanau Wolfgang den Culture Club kennst du? Von da fährst du die Landstrasse (=B8) Richtung Kahl. Vorbei an den Ami-Kasernen, dann kommt linker Hand Neuwirtshaus und nach ca 500 - 1000 Metern ist auf der linken Seite die Parkbucht... Findest du das? 

Finalisten: welcome back... 

@ Kombi: was ist mit dir am Samstag? Willst du nicht mitkommen?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hanau Wolfgang den Culture Club kennst du? Von da fährst du die Landstrasse (=B8) Richtung Kahl. Vorbei an den Ami-Kasernen, dann kommt linker Hand Neuwirtshaus und nach ca 500 - 1000 Metern ist auf der linken Seite die Parkbucht... Findest du das?
> 
> Finalisten: welcome back...
> 
> @ Kombi: was ist mit dir am Samstag? Willst du nicht mitkommen?



na mal sehen...wie siehts denn mit ner handy nummer aus?


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Mai 2008)

Melde mich aus Finale zurück.
Sa muß ich unser Shuttle zurückgeben daher wird 13 Uhr knapp.

Gruß Ede


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie siehts denn mit ner handy nummer aus?



Meine steht doch auch im LMB....  
Wenn Du die Nummer von Kulmi oder HotRod brauchst, werden sie dir sicher ne PN schreiben..

Gruß
Niko

@Bruder, Ede, Rocky: Willkommen zu Hause!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (2. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen,
@Lucafabian: Meine Nummer hast du doch auch...

An den Rest: Wir sehen uns am Samstag. Ich gehe jetzt mit meiner Herzdame einkaufen....Nein, wir fahren nicht zu IKEA 

Tschö


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Tach.  Jeder Urlaub ist mal vorbei, so auch dieser.
> 
> Das waren jetzt nette 2 Wochen trailsurfen und ich muß sagen - gegen ein Shuttle ist absolut nichts einzuwenden.
> 
> Dieses WE klappt's bei mir nicht. Viel Spaß am Samstag.


Schön das ihr wieder heile angekommen seit.

Habt ihr auch ein paar schöne Bilder gemacht???


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Meine steht doch auch im LMB....
> Wenn Du die Nummer von Kulmi oder HotRod brauchst, werden sie dir sicher ne PN schreiben..
> 
> Gruß
> ...



ich sag doch das hier überall leitungen rumliegen


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Mai 2008)

Hi Jungs,

wann wollt ihr denn morgen auf dem Hahnenkamm sein?
Würde evtl mal da hin kommen aber ohne Rad!

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. Mai 2008)

@Rocky: Schwer zu sagen.   Ich schätze so gegen 14.30/15.00 Uhr


----------



## Kulminator (2. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> wann wollt ihr denn morgen auf dem Hahnenkamm sein?
> Würde evtl mal da hin kommen aber ohne Rad!
> ...



.. damit wäre die Shuttlefrage schon geklärt  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Mai 2008)

Heute ist der Beste Tag meines Lebens. Dank der Schnellen und guten Arbeit bei Bike Activ bin ich ein neuer Besitzer eines Fusion Raid SL  

Will es euch natürlich nicht vorenthallten!!!!





Das gute stück wiegt ohne Pedalen 12.0 Kg 
Ein Paar mehr Bilder sind noch in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. Mai 2008)

@Sofasurfer:  Schickes Bike...   Dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß auf den Trails...


Du weißt ja Bescheid: Morgen 13.00 Uhr B8 Parkbucht... Es freut sich bestimmt mit uns das Revier zu erkunden...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Sofasurfer:  Schickes Bike...   Dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß auf den Trails...
> 
> 
> Du weißt ja Bescheid: Morgen 13.00 Uhr B8 Parkbucht... Es freut sich bestimmt mit uns das Revier zu erkunden...



Sorry Morgen kann ich nicht.Habe mich der freundin versprochen  .Fahre am Sonntag.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Sorry Morgen kann ich nicht.Habe mich der freundin versprochen  .Fahre am Sonntag.



Meister,

dann fahr doch am Besten gleich am Sonntag in Sulzbach das Rennen mit. 32 odr 64km. Wir sind auch dabei.

Und, btw, congrat for the new playmobil  

der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (2. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Sorry Morgen kann ich nicht.Habe mich der freundin versprochen  .Fahre am Sonntag.



Wie? Die Jungfernfahrt ohne Wölfe???


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Mai 2008)

Ich habe doch noch das Trikot.....


----------



## Kulminator (3. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch noch das Trikot.....



ja, eben.... 

Deine neue Lady hat ne tolle Farbkombination - gefällt mir gut...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend!

@jazzman: Danke für die coole Tour. Du hast mich zwar völlig fertig gemacht aber es hat sich wieder mal gelohnt  

@den Rest: Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch! 

Schönen Abend noch und bis demnächst.

Marco


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Mai 2008)

hab gar nicht gewust das ihr so schöne trails habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Mai 2008)

Fahre immer wieder gerne im Heimrevier!

Danke an Jazzman für die Tour und an die coolen Mitfahrer. 

Gruß Ede


----------



## Kulminator (4. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab gar nicht gewust das ihr so schöne trails habt



pssssst... nicht verraten, sind Geheimtrails...  

Danke fürs Guiden, Jaz. Hat echt Spass gemacht. Mir geht es ähnlich wie HR1, bin ziemlich fertig heute. 

An dieser Stelle möchte ich schon mal an den *Dienstags-Nightride* erinnern. 
Schönen sonnigen Sonntag noch...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> pssssst... nicht verraten, sind Geheimtrails...
> 
> Danke fürs Guiden, Jaz. Hat echt Spass gemacht. Mir geht es ähnlich wie HR1, bin ziemlich fertig heute.
> 
> ...



tempo mittel ist aber ganz schön schnell..ich schwitz noch von gestern


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Mai 2008)

Leute, Leute, das Wetter....     

Bis zum 30.4. noch typisches Aprilwetter und ab dem 1.Mai Sonne soweit man schaut... Kann mich gar nicht mehr dran erinnern wann wir das letzte Mal über 4 Tage am Stück strahlenden Sonnenschein hatten.

Ich werde diese Woche auf jedenfall am Dienstag und am Donnerstag fahren. Evtl. geht auch am Mittwoch noch was. Wie es am Pfingstwochenende ausschaut weiß ich noch nicht. Für Dienstag hat Kulmi ja schon nen LMB gemacht. Wenn Mittwoch und/oder Donnerstag jemand Lust auf eine Runde hat, kann er/sie sich ja melden. Bei dem Wetter ziehts mich sicherlich nicht zum spacken an den Main...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Mai 2008)

Gruezi, ihr Woelfe!

Muss ab Dienstag wieder mal fuer ein paar Tage nach Koeln, werde demnach heute abend einen kurzentschlossenen NR machen, paarmal die BH hoch und runter.
Wird aber so erst ab 19.30 oder 20h. Eben ein NR. Wetter ist ja gut genug bis genial. 

Wer auch immer will,kann sich kurzentschlossen anschliessen. Helm, Flutlicht, das uebliche. Kurze SMS auf 0172-3827353.

Der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (5. Mai 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Gruezi, ihr Woelfe!
> 
> Muss ab Dienstag wieder mal fuer ein paar Tage nach Koeln, werde demnach heute abend einen kurzentschlossenen NR machen, paarmal die BH hoch und runter.
> Wird aber so erst ab 19.30 oder 20h. Eben ein NR. Wetter ist ja gut genug bis genial.
> ...



BH ist stellenweise ziemlich schlammig - ruff gehts grad so, runner musste a bissi uffpasse... oder du hast einen MuddyMary montiert...  

Bei mir wird das heute abend nix... dir viel Spass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernardo (5. Mai 2008)

Birkenhainer rauf und runter - Respekt.

das sind so 80 km ;-)

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja nachher...

In dem Stück Richtung Hof Trages warn mal wieder die Holzfäller drin - sah letztens saumäßig aus...


----------



## Kulminator (5. Mai 2008)

bernardo schrieb:


> Birkenhainer rauf und runter - Respekt.
> 
> das sind so 80 km ;-)
> 
> ...



bis nach Gmünden müsste es sogar noch ein paar Meter weiter sein als 80 km..


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Mai 2008)

Wer von euch war denn am Wochenende beim CTF in Sulzbach dabei?
Und wer fährt nächsten Sonntag (18.05.) den Vulkanmarathon in Schotten?

VG, Niko


----------



## bernardo (5. Mai 2008)

Nö- Neuwitshaus Gemünden sind knapp 80km (steht an der großen Eiche am Spielplatz) - mer kann halt noch paar Schlenker einbauen- wir sind immer ca. 85km gefahren- allerdings sind wir von Albstadt aus dann direkt nach Hanau abgebogen...


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Mai 2008)

Ich biete 71km für die *B*irkenhainer, wer bietet weniger? 

Hauptwanderwege des Spessartbundes


Edit: Wäre doch eine schöne Sonntagstour? Wie schauts aus am 18.05.? Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Mai 2008)

Ich tendiere eher dazu, mich den Gesetzen der Schwerkraft hinzugeben.  

Gerüchten zufolge ist's im Odenwald ganz nett.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Mai 2008)

Muß mal sehen wegen morgen Abend. Hab ein wenig Probleme mit dem linken Knie.

Gruß Ede


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich biete 71km für die *B*irkenhainer, wer bietet weniger?
> 
> Leuz, ich denke bescheiden, in Demut, mit den Gedanken der Arbeit nachhängend und nur zwischen A45 Brücke bis zum Hofgut Trages sowie rechts und links dieser Achse 1km...
> 
> Tststs


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich biete 71km für die *B*irkenhainer, wer bietet weniger?
> 
> Leuz, ich denke bescheiden, in Demut, mit den Gedanken der Arbeit nachhängend und nur zwischen A45 Brücke bis zum Hofgut Trages sowie rechts und links dieser Achse 1km...
> 
> Tststs


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wer von euch war denn am Wochenende beim CTF in Sulzbach dabei?
> Und wer fährt nächsten Sonntag (18.05.) den Vulkanmarathon in Schotten?
> 
> VG, Niko



Achja, Sulzbach war schon schön. 
Ein etwas unromantischer Start, bissl über die Wiesen, WAB, aber auch nette mäßig schlammige Wege hoch und runter.
Der Einweiser meinte noch, angesichts von Fraa Struwwelisch, "Achtung, über die Kuppe weg kommt unvermittelt einer Treppe runter, bitte rechts daneben gaaanz gaaanz vorsichtig fahren oder einfach schieben  wenn DER wüßte...  

Nett auch: reichlich Litevilles auf der Strecke und ein Familie, die ihre ca. 8jährige Tochter auf dem vollgefederten Nachlaufbike über die Hügel schleppte  

Kommendes Pfingswochenende fahren wir vermutlich in den Blackwood Forrest, aber Schotten muss ich mir noch überlegen (will ja eigentlich), oder ist da Muttertag?

der Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Mai 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Schotten muss ich mir noch überlegen (will ja eigentlich), oder ist da Muttertag?



Muttertag ist kommenden Sonntag... Schotten eine Woche danach am 18.05.


Hab mir gerade überlegt, evtl. am 18.05. anstatt der Birkenhainer-Tour einen Tag nach Winterberg zu fahren, wenn das Wetter bis dahin brauchbar gut ist.


----------



## Torpedo64 (5. Mai 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Achja, Sulzbach war schon schön.
> Ein etwas unromantischer Start, bissl über die Wiesen, WAB, aber auch nette mäßig schlammige Wege hoch und runter.
> Der Einweiser meinte noch, angesichts von Fraa Struwwelisch, "Achtung, über die Kuppe weg kommt unvermittelt einer Treppe runter, bitte rechts daneben gaaanz gaaanz vorsichtig fahren oder einfach schieben  wenn DER wüßte...


 
Sehr interessant, dann bist du wohl auf der falschen Strecke gefahren? Komischerweise haben andere Teilnehmer die Tour ganz anders gesehen...
Hast du die Brille vielleicht nicht aufgehabt?


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Mai 2008)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, dann bist du wohl auf der falschen Strecke gefahren? Komischerweise haben andere Teilnehmer die Tour ganz anders gesehen...
> Hast du die Brille vielleicht nicht aufgehabt?



??? wie ganz anderes ???, wir sind jedenfalls sauber (von Schlammspritzern abgesehen) runtergekommen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Muttertag ist kommenden Sonntag... Schotten eine Woche danach am 18.05.
> 
> 
> Hab mir gerade überlegt, evtl. am 18.05. anstatt der Birkenhainer-Tour einen Tag nach Winterberg zu fahren, wenn das Wetter bis dahin brauchbar gut ist.



Winterberg???
Dann sag mal vohrer Bescheid, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das auch was für mich ist  . Vielleicht bekommen wir eine gute Truppe zusammen und können es richtig krachen lassen  

Ich melde mich jetzt erstmal bis nächste Woche ab. Euch viel Spaß und macht nichts was ich nicht auch machen würde  

Gruß HR1


----------



## Torpedo64 (5. Mai 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> ??? wie ganz anderes ???, wir sind jedenfalls sauber (von Schlammspritzern abgesehen) runtergekommen


 
Äääääähm, runtergekommen, wo ward ihr denn?

Also von Schlamm war eigentlich kaum was auf der CC-Tour zu sehen...da war ein einziges Schlammloch, wo manche Fahrer stecken geblieben sind ..., war lustig anzusehen  

Hmmm, seid ihr beide irgendwo falsch abgebogen? Du und deine Tochter waren ja die letzten Starter, mit den schönen Spessart-Trikots... 
Als unsere Truppe nach ca. 2km nach hinten schaute, waren zwei männliche Biker hinter uns, aber von den Spessartwölfen war zu dem Zeitpunkt niemand mehr zu sehen... 

Vielleicht statt dem Pfeil dem Fahrradzeichen gefolgt? Dann war es die "Permanente", die überwiegend aus WABs besteht. Dort war's allerdings ganz schön schlammig (aber trotzdem noch fahrbar  )

Die CC-Tour war voll gepickt mit schönen flowigen Trails, so wie im Hahnenkamm-Gebiet  Die Teilnehmer waren alle begeistert. 
Deshalb wundert mich deine negative Äußerung zu dieser Veranstaltung und Tour.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich biete 71km für die *B*irkenhainer, wer bietet weniger?
> 
> Hauptwanderwege des Spessartbundes
> 
> ...



bin ich wohl immer falsch abgebogen?  

Die BH sollten wir uns für später mal vormerken - die könnte zur Zeit stellenweise immer wieder ziemlich schlammig sein.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möchte ich schon mal an den *Dienstags-Nightride* erinnern.



..


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hey, wie schauts denn aus? Kein Interesse? Bisher gibts nur eine Anmeldung.



Mir ist diese Zeit leider zu Spät.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Mir ist diese eit leider zu Spät.



  schon gut ... das wird nix mehr mit uns beiden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> schon gut ... das wird nix mehr mit uns beiden ...



Was ist denn am WE so geplant??


----------



## Kulminator (6. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Was ist denn am WE so geplant??



Pfingsten geht man in die Kirche.... oder hast du eine bessere Idee?

Jaz: klasse Runde heute  endlich hatten wir mal ausreichend Zeit zum Plaudern...


----------



## _jazzman_ (6. Mai 2008)

@Kulmi: Ja war ne schöne Runde heute. Hab wieder ein paar neue Wege und Trails kennengelernt. Bin dann noch fröhlich nach Hause gequietscht...  
Werde morgen mal die Bremse hinten nachjustieren und schauen obs was bringt.... Ist erst seit dem ich die neue Scheibe hinten drauf hab.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Pfingsten geht man in die Kirche.... oder hast du eine bessere Idee?
> 
> Jaz: klasse Runde heute  endlich hatten wir mal ausreichend Zeit zum Plaudern...



Aber doch nicht am Samstag. 
Könnten doch eine schöne Tour machen. Und das endlich mal das Trikot einweihen. MUss ja nichts großes werden.
Habe zurzeit ein kleines Problem mit dem linken Knie. Aber ich denke bis Sammstag ist es wieder ok. Wie gesagt hast Zeit??


----------



## Kulminator (7. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht am Samstag.
> Könnten doch eine schöne Tour machen. Und das endlich mal das Trikot einweihen. MUss ja nichts großes werden.
> Habe zurzeit ein kleines Problem mit dem linken Knie. Aber ich denke bis Sammstag ist es wieder ok. Wie gesagt hast Zeit??



Wenn du mich so bedrängst, dann nehm ich mir die Zeit eben....    

Muss aber Samstag nachmittag noch was erledigen und wir sind zeitlich etwas eingeschränkt - aber das kommt deinem Knie ja entgegen. Ich mach mir mal Gedanken über eine schöne Tour und stelle einen LMB ein ...

Wer hat denn sonst noch Interesse?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Mai 2008)

Samstag passt mir nicht, Sonntag wäre besser.

Und am Montag tendiere ich zu Beerfelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Samstag passt mir nicht, Sonntag wäre besser.
> 
> Und am Montag tendiere ich zu Beerfelden.



Geht mir genau so!
Ich muss erst mal mein Rad wieder zusammen bauen.

// Rocky


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Mai 2008)

Samstag bin ich auf Geburtstag. Sonntag ginge was.


----------



## Kulminator (7. Mai 2008)

Der LMB muss noch bis Freitag warten - komme vorher nicht dazu.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Mai 2008)

Schade das so wenige können  Ich kann aber nur Samstag.
Würde mich freuen Kulmi wenn es Samstag klappen würde


----------



## fohns (8. Mai 2008)

samstag mal sehen, für mich kommt aber eher sonntag und/oder montag in frage. nur fürs spacking natürlich. versteht sich von selbst.

 

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Mai 2008)

Also bei mir wirds am Wochenende eher nix. Mein Schatz aus Österreich kommt Samstagnachmittag und bleibt die ganze Woche. Vielleicht fahren wir Montag spontan mal nach Beerfelden, aber ansonsten werde ich am Wochenende und nächste Woche die zwei Räder gegen acht Rollen austauschen und mit meim Schatzi bissl mit den Inlinern am Main unterwegs sein. Skate-Spacking...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> .......Skate-Spacking...



Also wenn das nichts für unser Fohns wäre...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2008)

So, jetzt kläre ich erst mal die K-Frage.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So, jetzt kläre ich erst mal die K-Frage.



 Was für eine K-Frage


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Was für eine K-Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (9. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Also wenn das nichts für unser Fohns wäre...




 

so, leute. was im ernst angefangen hat, könnte nun eine dramatische wendung erfahren.
wenn am sonntag, und so schauts ja aus (oder??), eine geländetour gemacht wird, würde ich eventuell wirklich sogar am montag spacken. so mit slow und flow um die spaziergänger herum (klar, die bekannte regel gilt auch weiterhin: wer einen trifft, wird erschlagen).

gibts weitere interessenten für montag?

und wer oder was stellt die sonntagstour ein?

somit dürfte auch die k-frage geklärt sein.

herzlichst, Euer
fohns.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Mai 2008)

Kulmi wollte das übernehmen. Ich hab mir den Sonntag auf alle Fälle mal freigehalten um 'ne Tour zu fahren.


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Mai 2008)

Ach ja, wenn ihr am Wochenende über die unterfränkischen Trails huscht, dann denkt dran, in Bayern ist diesen Monat Aktionsmonat: Fahrrad.

Hab schon öfter die Polizei auf den Radwegen und Waldrändern gesehen, wie sie Biker anhalten und die Räder auf Verkehrsicherheit überprüfen.

Also immer schön Schutzbleche, Klingel, Laternchen und Körbchen montieren...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Mai 2008)

Ist vielleicht gar nicht mal so schlecht. Wenn mich meine Kondition verlässt, dann such ich mir eine Kontrolle, falle durch , setz mich in die grüne Minna und lass mich nach Hause kutschieren.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ach ja, wenn ihr am Wochenende über die unterfränkischen Trails huscht, dann denkt dran, in Bayern ist diesen Monat Aktionsmonat: Fahrrad.
> 
> Hab schon öfter die Polizei auf den Radwegen und Waldrändern gesehen, wie sie Biker anhalten und die Räder auf Verkehrsicherheit überprüfen.
> 
> Also immer schön Schutzbleche, Klingel, Laternchen und Körbchen montieren...




Standart Spruch : Bremsen und Federweg sind doch OK!! Die restlichen Teile sind auf den Trails verstreut abgefallen.

Ne aber mal im ernst brauch man im Wald ein Strassensicheres Bike?? Weil du geschrieben hast Waldrändern. Oder warten die bis jemand rauskommt


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht gar nicht mal so schlecht. Wenn mich meine Kondition verlässt, dann such ich mir eine Kontrolle, falle durch , setz mich in die grüne Minna und lass mich nach Hause kutschieren.



Shutteln....


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Mai 2008)

@Sofa Die stehen schon auf Radwegen, aber Du musst ja auch irgendwie in den Wald hinkommen und irgendwo spuckt dich das Gestrüpp auch wieder aus...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Sofa Die stehen schon auf Radwegen, aber Du musst ja auch irgendwie in den Wald hinkommen und irgendwo spuckt dich das Gestrüpp auch wieder aus...



Dann muss man halt ein Ablenkungsmanöver starten von Wald zu Wald überfahrt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank, dass du mich darauf hinweist. 
Wie konnte mir nur ein solcher Fauxpas unterlaufen.  Unverzeihlich. 

Du meinst also, wenn die mich in Michelbach aufgreifen, dann fahren sie mich hoch auf den Hahnenkamm, laden mich unten an der Welle wieder ein und geleiten mich sicher nach Hause? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also wenn das passiert, dann habe ich ab sofort die allerhöchste Achtung vor unserer Stattsmacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (9. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kulmi wollte das übernehmen. Ich hab mir den Sonntag auf alle Fälle mal freigehalten um 'ne Tour zu fahren.



*hier ist der LMB für Samstag. * 

Muss aber spätestens gegen 15.30 Uhr wieder zurück sein.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Mai 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Hot Rod 1 wünschen M+P 

Kulmi SO geht nix ?


----------



## Kulminator (9. Mai 2008)

auch von uns

Herzliche Glückwünsche  und alles Gute zum Burzeltag, alter Sack...


----------



## Kulminator (9. Mai 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi SO geht nix ?


 
wahrscheinlich nicht - deshalb fahre ich ja schon Samstag. Bestenfalls geht kurzfristig was am So oder Mo...


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Mai 2008)

*HotRod1 auch von mir ein jazziges Geburtstagsständchen...!!!*


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Mai 2008)

@[email protected] Wann seid ihr Samstag an der B8, oder kommt ihr da nicht vorbei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wann seid ihr Samstag an der B8, oder kommt ihr da nicht vorbei?



B8 wäre auch besser für mich. Wenn Kulmi sich nicht mehr dazu äußert werde ich am Druckhaus erscheinen. Denke aber das B8 drinn ist.


----------



## Adrenalino (9. Mai 2008)

Falls ihr es noch nicht wisst, könnte sein daß ihr bald irgendwann eurem Thread-Namensgeber leibhaftig gegenübersteht :

http://www.rhein-main.net/sixcms/list.php?page=fnp2_news_article&sv[id]=4797440

Ich find`s jedenfalls klasse.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Mai 2008)

Happy B-Day Marco. Bleib gesund und munter.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Mai 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi SO geht nix ?



Mir passt das heute nicht, dafür morgen.

Ede, 11.00 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz? ich bin auch für eine rotwildtaugliche Tour zu haben. 

Wer kommt noch?


----------



## Kulminator (10. Mai 2008)

@ Jaz, Surfer: hab den Treffpunkt nun geändert: wir sehen uns um 11:30 Uhr an der Parkpucht an der B8. Ich muss aber heute schon um 15 Uhr zuhause sein - 15:30 Uhr wird zu knapp.. Also haben wir nicht viel Zeit.... 

Ich schlage, vor, daß wir uns über die Rückersbacher zum Hahnenkamm durchschlagen, kurz Einkehren und uns anschliessend eine nette Abfahrt suchen (eure Damen wollen doch auch ihren Spass ...)? 

Bis später
Kulmi


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Mai 2008)

@[email protected] 11:30 Uhr B8 schaff ich definitiv nicht. Aber "anschliessend eine nette Abfahrt suchen" klingt gut....  Ich schau mal was sich machen lässt.

Evtl. werde ich über das lange Elend oder Wasserlos hoch zum Hahnenkamm kommen und wir können zusammen runter. Muss mal schauen wie ich das zeitlich auf die Reihe bekomme. Ich meld mich ggf. bei Dir aufm Handy.

Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Mai 2008)

Ok, dann am B8 Parkplatz.


----------



## fohns (10. Mai 2008)

@HotRod
von mir und der Fohnsin alles Gute nachträglich zum geburtstag. hoffentlich hattest Du eine rauschende fete!

sonntag:
mal sehen, ob ich es bis 11.00 uhr packen werde. wenn ich nicht pünktlich da sein sollte, fahrt einfach los.

adrenalino
das ist doch mal ne nachricht!!!


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Mai 2008)

Bruder, fohns : Von mir aus könnten wir auch erst um 13 Uhr starten da ich jetzt gleich auf eine Geburtstagsfete gehe und ich nicht weiß wie es enden wird...
Als Tour hätte ich die Steinbachtalrunde im Sinn.

Gruß Ede


----------



## fohns (10. Mai 2008)

vom startzeitpunkt her und von der tour käme mir das sehr gelegen.
wollte nicht so hardcorestrecken fahren.

bruder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Mai 2008)

Super Tour Kulmi. Wetter und die Hahnenkamm Abfahrt haben gestimmt. 
Und endlich haben wir uns ja auch Persönlich kennen gelernt.  
 Jetzt hat der Edo weniger zu lachen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Mai 2008)

Bestätige 13.00 h am Parkplatz. Die Streckenführung überlasse ich euch.

Und austoben kann ich mich dann am Montag. Schönen Restsamstag noch.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Super Tour Kulmi. Wetter und die Hahnenkamm Abfahrt haben gestimmt.
> Und endlich haben wir uns ja auch Persönlich kennen gelernt.
> Jetzt hat der Edo weniger zu lachen.



War ja wirklich überfällig gewesen...  
hoffe, du bist häufiger mal dabei...   
Und den Edo nehmen wir auch mal mit in die Wälder...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Bestätige 13.00 h am Parkplatz. Die Streckenführung überlasse ich euch.
> 
> Und austoben kann ich mich dann am Montag. Schönen Restsamstag noch.



Da sich mein Termin heute kurzfristig verschoben hat werde ich wohl auch um 13.00 Uhr an der B8 sein. Kann mir jemand was zur streckenlänge und geschwindigkeit sagen??


----------



## fohns (11. Mai 2008)

Sofa:
fahr mit.
ich bin dabei, also kanns nicht so schlimm sein.
geschwindigkeit gibt Ede vor. seine touren sind immer moderat - von der geschwindigkeit.
oder, Ede, sach mal an?

ich glaube, seine tour hat so um die 60 km.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Mai 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Sofa:
> *fahr mit*.



*SIR, JAWOL, SIR*


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Mai 2008)

Geschwindigkeit :sehr langsam
Schwierigkeit : sehr leicht
Streckenlänge : um die 60 km


----------



## fohns (11. Mai 2008)

danke, Ede.

sofa:
na also!



geht doch!!  
 


zum ausgleich wird am montag gespackt.
ab 12.00 uhr gehts ab druckhaus locker in richtung aschaffenburg.
fahrzeit ab druckhaus mindestens 2 std.
aufgrund des feiertags und des wetters darf mit einigen spaziergängern gerechnet werden, die regeln hierzu sind bekannt.


etwaige freiwillige?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Mai 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit :sehr langsam
> Schwierigkeit : sehr leicht
> Streckenlänge : um die 60 km



Keine Einkehr? [shocked]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Mai 2008)

@ Fohns: Montag kann ich nicht da will ich mal mit meiner Holden eine Runde drehen. Vieleicht kommt sie ja auch mal auf den Geschmack.

@Heute: Bin dann um 13.00 Uhr an der B8.


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Mai 2008)

Bin da!


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Mai 2008)

Einkehrmöglichkeiten : Hahnenkamm , Schluchthof , Heißer Acker, oder zum Schluß Rabenau oder Anglerheim.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Mai 2008)

Super Wetter, Super Ausblick, Super Tour. Danke Ede für das Guiden.


----------



## Instantcold (11. Mai 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> danke, Ede.
> 
> sofa:
> na also!
> ...



Hallo Fohns,
ich würde mich dem Spacken am Main anschließen, 12 Uhr passt, Ankunft in Hanau ist für mich dann 11:37 Uhr.

Was gelten denn für Regeln bei Spaziergängern??? (Bin ja noch neu  )


----------



## fohns (12. Mai 2008)

@Instantcold
super!! 
eine regel: wer einen fußgänger trifft, wird erschlagen (nur wegen den guten beziehungen zu den fußgängern...).
fährt noch wer mit?

@sonntagstour
danke nochmals an alle, das war ja mal wieder eine klasse tour.
und dank der techniktipps der finalefahrer auch viel dazugelernt.
einfach genial.

viele grüße an alle vom 
fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. Mai 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> @Instantcold
> super!!
> eine regel: wer einen fußgänger trifft, wird erschlagen (nur wegen den guten beziehungen zu den fußgängern...).



und die anderen Regeln? 


wenn es dumm läuft, muss ich heute mit meiner besseren Hälfe eine Tour fahren  . Vielleicht sieht man sich ja irgendwo am Main?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und die anderen Regeln?
> 
> 
> wenn es dumm läuft, muss ich heute mit meiner besseren Hälfe eine Tour fahren  .



Ich werde heute nachmittag mit meiner Holden die Kahl *langsam* langcruisen.  
Das Wetter und die Landschaft genießen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Mai 2008)

Ich frag mich gerade was mehr Mut und Können erfordert: Eine Abfahrt von der Nato Base in Finale, oder Mainspacken Sonntags/Feiertags auf dem Mainradweg 

Wer kommt alles zum regelmäßigen Treff Dienstag 1900 B8 ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Mai 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wer kommt alles zum regelmäßigen Treff Dienstag 1900 B8 ?



Wie lange sollen die treffen dauern? Nur Radfahren oder auch Einkehr?


----------



## fohns (12. Mai 2008)

Ede
jedem seinen nervenkitzel  
heute jedenfalls waren kaum spaziergänger unterwegs --- allerdings schwärme verträumter sonntagsradler  
ich bin am dienstag leider nicht dabei.

Instantcold
cooles spacken heute. mit allem drum und dran, was der gemeine spacker so braucht, oder?
hast sehr gute slalomfahreigenschaften durch die anderen gruppettos gezeigt. respekt!

Rocky
ich habe frau strobel und ihr laden in OF schon im netz gefunden. werde dort gleich am dienstag mal anrufen. danke für den tip  

viele grüße an alle vom 
fohns


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Mai 2008)

sofa: das entscheidet die Gruppe am Treff. In der Vergangenheit wurde meist 2-3 Std. gefahren in der Regel ohne Einkehr.


----------



## Instantcold (12. Mai 2008)

@ fohns

klar, war ne lockere Sache, bis auf den älteren Herrn der halt einmal im Weg stand   

Wie war noch der Wortlaut der netten Damengruppe??
Super Jungs!!!   oder habe ich das so Interpretiert


----------



## Kulminator (12. Mai 2008)

@ all: bescheidene Frage in die Runde: hat morgen jemand frei und Lust auf eine längere Tour (90 km +)? 

Mich hat gerade eben eine seltsame Arbeitsunlust überfallen...


----------



## fohns (12. Mai 2008)

Kulmi:
lust hätte ich ja schon....
aber nicht frei 


Instant:
war alles im grünen bereich. und Du hast natürlich recht


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Mai 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> sofa: das entscheidet die Gruppe am Treff. In der Vergangenheit wurde meist 2-3 Std. gefahren in der Regel ohne Einkehr.



Das könnte ich probieren hinzubekommen. Morgen allerdings bekomme ich von meiner besseren hälfte kein frei. Aber ein andere Dienstag bekomme ich auch mal hin.

@ Kulmi: Morgen und rest der Woche habe ich kein frei. Am Wochenende können wir was machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. Mai 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wer kommt alles zum regelmäßigen Treff Dienstag 1900 B8 ?



Ede, übernimmst du die Tour? In den letzten 2 Stunden ist meine Arbeitsunlust noch stärker geworden. Wenn ich tagsüber unterwegs bin, werde ich abends nicht nochmal fahren können... Falls ich übernacht meine Meinung ändern sollte, melde ich mich morgen bei dir - ansonsten müsst ihr ohne mich losziehen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Mai 2008)

Dienstags passt's mir nicht.


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Mai 2008)

Kulmi bis jetzt kommt ja keiner...

Hatten wir den Dienstag oder den Mittwoch als regelmäßigen Treff vereinbart, bin mir nicht mehr sicher?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Mai 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi bis jetzt kommt ja keiner...
> 
> Hatten wir den Dienstag oder den Mittwoch als regelmäßigen Treff vereinbart, bin mir nicht mehr sicher?



Wie gesagt ich würde es Probieren *Regelmäßig* ein zurichten.

Aber diesen Dienstag ( Heute) klappt nicht.

*Edit: Hat Morgen jemand Zeit eine Runde zu fahren?? Da das Wetter ja Donnerstag -> Freitag schlechter werden soll. Also Morgen den Sonnenschein noch mal ausnutzen.*


----------



## Lanzelot (13. Mai 2008)

@Sofasurfer
Wo wolltest Du denn lang fahren ?

Gruss

Lanzelot


----------



## Kulminator (13. Mai 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi bis jetzt kommt ja keiner...
> 
> Hatten wir den Dienstag oder den Mittwoch als regelmäßigen Treff vereinbart, bin mir nicht mehr sicher?



ursprünglich sollte es (*regelmässig*) der Mittwoch werden - die Mehrheit hat sich aber dann doch für Dienstag ausgesprochen. Die letzten Male wars dann immer Dienstag. Wenn heute eh keiner Zeit hat, lassen wir es eben ausfallen. Mal sehen wie es mir morgen geht, um den Termin ggf morgen nachzuholen?
Heute abend werde ich definitiv nicht dabei sein, weil ich tagsüber unterwegs bin...

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Mai 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> @Sofasurfer
> Wo wolltest Du denn lang fahren ?
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Wollte ein bischen im Gelände rumgurken. Das Problem ist das jemand mitkommen müsste da ich mich noch nicht so auskenne.



			
				Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen wie es mir morgen geht, um den Termin ggf morgen nachzuholen?



Na dann Probiere es doch. Würde mich freuen wenn sich noch jemand findet. Können ja so ein bischen die Haus Trails abfahren.


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. Mai 2008)

@[email protected] Evtl. fahr ich morgen eine Runde... Wird sich morgen im laufe des Tages entscheiden.

Gruß
_jazzman_


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Mai 2008)

Also heute nicht, dafür morgen. 

Ist auch o.k. 

1900, B8 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (13. Mai 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Also heute nicht, dafür morgen.
> 
> Ist auch o.k.
> 
> 1900, B8 ?



weiss noch nicht - muss erst mal sehen, wie es mir morgen geht - hab heute 120 Mainkilometer gezogen - bisher keine Kniebeschwerden - Sitzen geht auch einigermassen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Mai 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Also heute nicht, dafür morgen.
> 
> Ist auch o.k.
> 
> 1900, B8 ?



Brauche ich bei dieser Urzeit Licht?? Da mir mein Akku kaputt gegangen ist. Besser gesagt das Kabel. Ist noch zum Reparieren. Glaube nicht das es bis Morgen fertig ist. Kurz habe kein Licht.


----------



## Kulminator (14. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Brauche ich bei dieser Urzeit Licht?? Da mir mein Akku kaputt gegangen ist. Besser gesagt das Kabel. Ist noch zum Reparieren. Glaube nicht das es bis Morgen fertig ist. Kurz habe kein Licht.



bis 21 Uhr gehts auf jeden Fall ohne Licht. Danach ist es zumindest auf öffentlichen Wegen und Strassen besser - schon aus Gründen der Sicherheit... 

Leider habe ich heute abend einen anderen privaten Termin und kann nicht mitkommen...  

Euch viel Spass und im Wald immer schön den Mund zuhalten...


----------



## Kulminator (14. Mai 2008)

*Offtopic - Thema *(bitte einfach überlesen und nicht aufregen, wenn euch das nicht interessiert):

Nachdem ich mir gerade eben die aktuellen Katastrophenbilder aus Burma angesehen habe, muss ich an dieser Stelle folgenden uneigennützigen Hinweis loswerden: 

*jeder von uns kann helfen - es geht ganz einfach per Überweisung und schadet uns finanziell nicht.* 

World Vision aus Friedrichsdorf im Taunus bittet weiter um Spenden für die betroffenen Familien in Myanmar und zwar an Aktion Deutschland Hilft, das Bündnis der deutschen Hilfsorganisationen, bei dem World Vision eines von zehn Mitgliedern ist und die Unterstützung aus Deutschland gebündelt wird: 

Spendenkonto: 10 20 30 
Bank für Sozialwirtschaft BLZ 370 205 00 
Stichwort: Zyklon Myanmar


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Mai 2008)

Könnten wir es dann wegen mangelnden Lichtes auf *18.00 Uhr *verschieben?

Da es mir Persönlich besser wäre einfach zu wissen das ich Licht dabei hätte für alle fälle.
Oder wenn sich keiner weiter findet zum fahren einfach komplett verschieben. Da ich nächste Woche wieder Licht haben müsste.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> *Offtopic - Thema *(bitte einfach überlesen und nicht aufregen, wenn euch das nicht interessiert):
> 
> Nachdem ich mir gerade eben die aktuellen Katastrophenbilder aus Burma angesehen habe, muss ich an dieser Stelle folgenden uneigennützigen Hinweis loswerden:
> 
> ...



Ich würde nur Geld Spenden wenn ich es Persönlich übergeben könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Mai 2008)

Wer könnte denn um 18.00 Uhr??
Wenn sich keiner bis Spätestens um 17.00 Uhr meldet. Werde ich eine Tour um 17.30 Uhr aus einem Nachbars Thread annehmen.

Das nächste mal wird sich dann besser abgesprochen und mein Licht geht bis dahin auch wieder. Dann kann ich auch um 19.00 Uhr fahren.


----------



## Kulminator (16. Mai 2008)

Ungeachtet der Schlechtwettervorhersage geht am Wochenende was? Outet euch...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ungeachtet der Schlechtwettervorhersage geht am Wochenende was? Outet euch...



wir wollen am so 13:00 hohemark...wenn jemand lust hat...wird sicher lustig 

@Kulmi: das angebot fürn macker steht noch, mußt ihn aber selbst hochfahren, ich nehm die zicke ...HR1 kommt auch...also wie stehts bei dir?


----------



## _jazzman_ (16. Mai 2008)

@[email protected] Kannst bei mir mitfahren....


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2008)

@jazz: fahrt ihr dann im spessart oder im taunus


----------



## _jazzman_ (16. Mai 2008)

@Lugxx Ich meinte damit, dass ich noch einen Platz im Auto frei hab und Kulmi mit zum PP Hohemark nehmen kann...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Lugxx Ich meinte damit, dass ich noch einen Platz im Auto frei hab und Kulmi mit zum PP Hohemark nehmen kann...


----------



## Kulminator (16. Mai 2008)

ich muss in mich gehen... 

Sonntag Nachmittag - Hohemark - Altkönig - Macker und ein Haufen Freireiter ... hmmm...


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich muss in mich gehen...
> 
> Sonntag Nachmittag - Hohemark - Altkönig - Macker und ein Haufen Freireiter ... hmmm...



ich glaub die wölfe sind in überzahl....mit dir sinds drei...freireiter bisher nur zwei  

also dann geh nochmal in dich...spürst du schon das kribbeln?

...einziger nachteil ist das du anschließend für zwei tage nach oben gezogene mundwinkel hast.

überleg dir gut ob du das risko eingehen willst


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Mai 2008)

Mist, und ich habe keine Zeit und verpasse deswegen Kulmis Grinsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Mai 2008)

Ich wäre bei einer Tour ab B8 Parkplatz dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (17. Mai 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich wäre bei einer Tour ab B8 Parkplatz dabei.



2 Herzen schlagen in meiner Brust - ne B8 Tour mit Ede ist auch verlockend (wir wollten doch mal die Geheimtrails in der Parallelschlucht erforschen?). 

hmmm ... wenn der Jaz dich mitnehmen würde - ich könnte ja auch selber fahren - und wir starten gemeinsam in den Taunus und gehen ein andermal auf Erkundungsfahrt? Was meinst du?

@Bruder: vielleicht hält der Mundwinkeleffekt bis Dienstag zum Nightride an - dann kannste es ja mit eigenen Augen begutachten...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Mai 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich wäre bei einer Tour ab B8 Parkplatz dabei.



An welchen Tag und Uhrzeit hast du denn gedacht??


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> 2 Herzen schlagen in meiner Brust - ne B8 Tour mit Ede ist auch verlockend (wir wollten doch mal die Geheimtrails in der Parallelschlucht erforschen?).
> 
> hmmm ... wenn der Jaz dich mitnehmen würde - ich könnte ja auch selber fahren - und wir starten gemeinsam in den Taunus und gehen ein andermal auf Erkundungsfahrt? Was meinst du?
> 
> @Bruder: vielleicht hält der Mundwinkeleffekt bis Dienstag zum Nightride an - dann kannste es ja mit eigenen Augen begutachten...



Ich hab echt einen Lauf.  Dienstag haben wir abends eine Veranstaltung der Company. Ich finde frühestens am nächsten Donnerstag Zeit.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Mai 2008)

Kulmi : In den Taunus fahr ich nur mit dem Ransom , daß steht aber zur Zeit beim Landau zur Jahresinspektion.

Sofa : Evtl. SO 1300?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Mai 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi : In den Taunus fahr ich nur mit dem Ransom , daß steht aber zur Zeit beim Landau zur Jahresinspektion.
> 
> Sofa : Evtl. SO 1300?



Wäre Sonntag 13.00 Uhr Dabei. Könnte aber auch schon um 12.00 Uhr. Müsste aber Spätestens um 17.00 Uhr zu Hause sein. Ist das OK ??


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Mai 2008)

Servus,

bei mir geht dieses WE nix!

// Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (17. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> 2 Herzen schlagen in meiner Brust - ne B8 Tour mit Ede ist auch verlockend (wir wollten doch mal die Geheimtrails in der Parallelschlucht erforschen?).
> 
> hmmm ... wenn der Jaz dich mitnehmen würde - ich könnte ja auch selber fahren - und wir starten gemeinsam in den Taunus und gehen ein andermal auf Erkundungsfahrt? Was meinst du?
> 
> @Bruder: vielleicht hält der Mundwinkeleffekt bis Dienstag zum Nightride an - dann kannste es ja mit eigenen Augen begutachten...




Hey Kulmi,
lass dir das Angebot mit dem Macker nicht entgehen...das wird ein Spaß 
Du wirst es nicht bereuen!

@Ede: Schade das deine Maschine in der Inspektion ist  

Tschö,
HR1


----------



## Kulminator (17. Mai 2008)

Komme gerade vom SamstagsvormittagsBiken an den Grünen Seen. Also ich muss schon noch fleissig an mir arbeiten, bis ich mich an anspruchsvolles Gelände wage.  

Deshalb - trotz eurer tollen und verlockenden Angebote  (Jaz: danke für den Shuttleplatz, Lugxx: Danke für den Macker) - erst mal keine Grinsetrails am Altkönig, sondern altbekanntes Terrain. ABER: das holen wir dieses Jahr noch nach. Euch jedenfalls Happy trails...  

@Ede, Surfer: morgen 13 Uhr B8 bin ich dabei - 12 Uhr wäre für mich auch o.k.. Mach ne Zeit fest. Gibts nen LMB?  
Gruss Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom SamstagsvormittagsBiken an den Grünen Seen. Also ich muss schon noch fleissig an mir arbeiten, bis ich mich an anspruchsvolles Gelände wage.
> 
> Deshalb - trotz eurer tollen und verlockenden Angebote  (Jaz: danke für den Shuttleplatz, Lugxx: Danke für den Macker) - erst mal keine Grinsetrails am Altkönig, sondern altbekanntes Terrain. ABER: das holen wir dieses Jahr noch nach. Euch jedenfalls Happy trails...
> 
> ...



Wir wollen morgen auch. Also, Ede, SofaSurfer, präzise Ansage!

der Kombi


----------



## _jazzman_ (17. Mai 2008)

Will man einmal mit in den Taunus, schon steht das halbe Wolfsrudel mit Kulmi, Ede, Sofa, Kombi und FraaS an der B8 parat... Ihr machts einem aber auch nicht leicht...


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Mai 2008)

Also dann mach ich mal eine Ansage:

Sonntag 18.05.2008 ,1200 Uhr B8 Parkplatz.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Mai 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Also dann mach ich mal eine Ansage:
> 
> Sonntag 18.05.2008 ,1200 Uhr B8 Parkplatz.



Das kommt mir sehr entgegen da ich Morgen noch ein Termin habe.  

Also bis Morgen 12:00 Uhr B-8 Parkplatz. 

@[email protected] Kann dich ja um 11:40 Uhr abholen und wir fahren dann gemeinsam zur B-8!!
Wär das ok??


----------



## Kulminator (17. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Das kommt mir sehr entgegen da ich Morgen noch ein Termin habe.
> 
> Also bis Morgen 12:00 Uhr B-8 Parkplatz.
> 
> ...



Wie??? 
Ihr braucht 20 Minuten für die paar Meter ? 

also ich bin auch High Noon am Treffpunkt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wie???
> Ihr braucht 20 Minuten für die paar Meter ?
> 
> also ich bin auch High Noon am Treffpunkt...



Nee, 10 minuten. Wenn wir trödeln  .

Muss Euch morgen mal von einem HotSpot in Holland erzählen...
das nächste mal, nur mit Helmkamera... 

K


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Mai 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nee, 10 minuten. Wenn wir trödeln  .
> 
> Muss Euch morgen mal von einem HotSpot in Holland erzählen...
> das nächste mal, nur mit Helmkamera...
> ...



Soll ich jetzt 10 oder 20 min früher bei dir sein Kombi.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Mai 2008)

Salomonisch: 15min, die Kleine leidet noch an Ihrem Knie...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Mai 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Salomonisch: 15min, die Kleine leidet noch an Ihrem Knie...



Okey Dokey....


----------



## Kulminator (18. Mai 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> die Kleine leidet noch an Ihrem Knie...



.. dann wären doch selbst 5 Minuten mehr als ausreichend ...  
bin auf deine Geschichte gespannt


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Mai 2008)

Nette Tour!!!!  
Hoffe der Hahnenkamm hat euch auch noch spaß gemacht.
War früh zu Hause und konnte noch was mir der Freundin machen. So hatten beide was davon.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Mai 2008)

Das war schee, heute  

Morsche stehts im Vorspessart-Käseblatt: Wolfsrudel beim Überqueren der L3268 gesichtet. Kommt schon gut, wenn die Meute im Leibchen auftaucht.


Ich will nur schon mal sondieren, aber ich suche noch jemand, am Besten einen Mitwolf, der am 2.8.2008 in der Pfalz das Overnightrennen (irgendwie um 21h Start, Ende morgens um Sechse) mitfährt. Besäufnis & headbanging inclusive. 
Guggstduhier: http://www.structed.com/sis/?page_id=6

Schöne Woche, Ihr habst gut, nur 3 Tage

der Kombinatschef


----------



## Kulminator (18. Mai 2008)

klasse wars heute wieder - der "Umweg" übern Kamm zieht jetzt noch in den Schenkeln - aber die Rast und die Abfahrt waren jeden Höhenmeter wert... 

Unser *Dienstagsride* findet zu geänderten Zeiten und geänderten Treffpunkten statt. Bitte beachtet den *LMB*.  Diesmal ist erst Ausdauertraining angesagt und anschliessend befahren wir einige technisch anspruchsvolle Passagen und Trails an den Grünen Seen ... 

Mitfahrer aus den Nachbarthreads sind ausdrücklich gerne willkommen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Mai 2008)

Hi Kulmi,

das könnte klappen!
Würde aber dann am See zu Euch treffen!
Mal schauen vielleicht kann ich den Lugga noch aktivieren.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (19. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi Kulmi,
> 
> das könnte klappen!
> Würde aber dann am See zu Euch treffen!
> ...



echt? klasse...  

wir müssten so gegen 19:45 - 20:00 Uhr an den Seen sein... ich bimmel dann durch, um euch zu finden...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Mal schauen vielleicht kann ich den Lugga noch aktivieren.
> 
> // Rocky



so, so  



Kulminator schrieb:


> echt? klasse...
> 
> wir müssten so gegen 19:45 - 20:00 Uhr an den Seen sein... ich bimmel dann durch, um euch zu finden...



ich red mal mit der macht was fürn dienstag anliegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so, so
> 
> 
> 
> ich red mal mit der macht was fürn dienstag anliegt



Nicht reden!
Sag das du am Dienstag nicht da bist. Kannst ja der Geli sagen das ich schuld bin. 

// rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Nicht reden!
> Sag das du am Dienstag nicht da bist. Kannst ja der Geli sagen das ich schuld bin.
> 
> // rocky



ich zeig ihr einfach was du geschrieben hast


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Mai 2008)

Oh je lieber nicht!


----------



## Kulminator (19. Mai 2008)

dort gibt es übrigens eine schöne Treppe ... und nen kleinen geheimen Park...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo Jungs,
kämpfe jetzt schon seit Monaten mit Nackenschmerzen. Denke das es vom Biken kommt. Hat irgendjemand die selben Probleme und weiß wie man sie unter Kontrolle bekommt?? Oder einfach nur so ein paar Tips parat.


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. Mai 2008)

@Kulmi Meinst Du mit den "grünen Seen" die Steinbrüchen bei Hanau? Wenn ja, würde ich dort auf euch warten. 
Hab morgen zeitig Feierabend und eine Exkursion mit Googletours zu den Steinbrüchen gebucht. Werde dort im Gebüsch auf die restlichen Wölfe und Freireiter warten und mich euch dann anschließen.

Gruß vom _jazzman_


----------



## Kulminator (19. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> kämpfe jetzt schon seit Monaten mit Nackenschmerzen. Denke das es vom Biken kommt. Hat irgendjemand die selben Probleme und weiß wie man sie unter Kontrolle bekommt?? Oder einfach nur so ein paar Tips parat.



Gymnastik, Stretching und/oder Massagen...


----------



## Kulminator (19. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Kulmi Meinst Du mit den "grünen Seen" die Steinbrüchen bei Hanau? Wenn ja, würde ich dort auf euch warten.
> Hab morgen zeitig Feierabend und eine Exkursion mit Googletours zu den Steinbrüchen gebucht. Werde dort im Gebüsch auf die restlichen Wölfe und Freireiter warten und mich euch dann anschließen.
> 
> Gruß vom _jazzman_



Ich kenne das Gebiet als "Grüne Seen"... 

ja warte mal im Gebüsch und machs Handy an...


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2008)

sieht momentan so als ob ich für morgen die erlaubnis habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sieht momentan so als ob ich für morgen die erlaubnis habe


----------



## fohns (19. Mai 2008)

jepp, ich bin auch dabei.
komme gegen 18.10 uhr ans druckhaus.
wahrscheinlich werde ich mich dann vor den grünen seen abseilen.

bis denne, viele grüße
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Mai 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> jepp, ich bin auch dabei.
> komme gegen 18.10 uhr ans druckhaus.
> wahrscheinlich werde ich mich dann vor den grünen seen abseilen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Instantcold (19. Mai 2008)

Ich werfe mal ein Hallo in die Runde und werde mich morgen der Tour von Kulminator ab dem Druckhaus auch anschließen und dann mal sehen wann ich mich in Richtung heimweg mache.

Freue mich,

Grüße

René


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> kämpfe jetzt schon seit Monaten mit Nackenschmerzen. Denke das es vom Biken kommt. Hat irgendjemand die selben Probleme und weiß wie man sie unter Kontrolle bekommt?? Oder einfach nur so ein paar Tips parat.



Gehe mal zur Massage, das hilft!

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> echt? klasse...
> 
> wir müssten so gegen 19:45 - 20:00 Uhr an den Seen sein... ich bimmel dann durch, um euch zu finden...



Hi Kulmi,

wie fahrt ihr denn?
Vielleicht können wir schon vorher zu euch stoßen! (kommen auf Of)

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Mai 2008)

Ich werde so ab 18.00 an, um und hoffentlich nicht in den Seen unterwegs sein.
Handy hab ich an. Meldet euch wenn ihr da seid.


----------



## Kulminator (20. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi Kulmi,
> 
> wie fahrt ihr denn?
> Vielleicht können wir schon vorher zu euch stoßen! (kommen auf Of)
> ...



steht im LMB - werden aber statt in Seligenstadt bei Hainburg den Main überqueren und durch die Wälder Richtung Grüne Seen shutteln. Vor 19:30 Uhr sind wir auf gar keinen Fall dort - eher so 19:45 - 20:00 Uhr. 
Ihr könnt euch ja schon vorher vergnügen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Mai 2008)

Ok. Ruf an wenn ihr da seit wir machen dann einen Treffpunkt aus! 

// Rocky


----------



## fohns (20. Mai 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal ein Hallo in die Runde und werde mich morgen der Tour von Kulminator ab dem Druckhaus auch anschließen und dann mal sehen wann ich mich in Richtung heimweg mache.
> 
> Freue mich,
> 
> ...



Sehr gut  

bis denne 
viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (20. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ok. Ruf an wenn ihr da seit wir machen dann einen Treffpunkt aus!
> 
> // Rocky



wieso eigentlich anrufen?? Du bist doch meilenweit zu hören


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wieso eigentlich anrufen?? Du bist doch meilenweit zu hören


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Mai 2008)

So ist das eben, wenn man schnauft wie eine Dampflok.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So ist das eben, wenn man schnauft wie eine Dampflok.


Obacht Bruder!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Mai 2008)

Na ja, geschmeidig wie ein ICE sind wir ja beide nicht. Auch wenn wir mitunter irgendwo ein- oder anschlagen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Na ja, geschmeidig wie ein ICE sind wir ja beide nicht. Auch wenn wir mitunter irgendwo ein- oder anschlagen.



Wir überfahren wenigstens keine Schafe.
Und geschmeidig sind wir auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wieso eigentlich anrufen?? Du bist doch meilenweit zu hören



Ich würd sagen Lugxx und seine Zicken haben heute mal alles übertönt...
Wenn die Louise mit der Nicole einen Auflug macht da gibts schon mal bissl Zickengequietsche...


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Mai 2008)

Und dabei sagt der Luxx immer er würde nicht bremsen.....


----------



## bernardo (21. Mai 2008)

Helft mir !

Was ist an den Grünen Seen so genial ??
(außer daß dort rundrum irgendwelche Pfade laufen )


----------



## Kulminator (21. Mai 2008)

bernardo schrieb:


> Helft mir !
> 
> Was ist an den Grünen Seen so genial ??
> (außer daß dort rundrum irgendwelche Pfade laufen )



vielleicht sind es genau diese irgendwelchen Pfade?


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Mai 2008)

bernardo schrieb:


> Helft mir !
> 
> Was ist an den Grünen Seen so genial ??
> (außer daß dort rundrum irgendwelche Pfade laufen )



Wer hat was von genial gesagt? 
Die Pfade drum herum sind ganz nett. Nur bald nicht mer fahrbar da zugewachsen.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (21. Mai 2008)

Frage in die Runde: den morgigen Feiertag werde ich für eine gaaaaanz laaaange Ausdauereinheit (100 km +) nutzen, z.B. durchs Kinzigtal bis nach Fulda (mit der Bahn wieder zurück) oder auch umgekehrt. Wird eine Tagestour ohne zeitlichen Anschlag. Hat jemand daran Interesse und will sich anschliessen?


----------



## bernardo (21. Mai 2008)

Ich fand das immer ganz o.k.- 

allerdings ziehts mich eher Richtung Spessart - wenn ich mal zum fahren komme


----------



## bernardo (21. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wer hat was von genial gesagt?
> Die Pfade drum herum sind ganz nett. Nur bald nicht mer fahrbar da zugewachsen.
> 
> // Rocky



Ich fand das immer ganz o.k.-

allerdings ziehts mich eher Richtung Spessart - wenn ich mal zum fahren komme


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde: den morgigen Feiertag werde ich für eine gaaaaanz laaaange Ausdauereinheit (100 km +) nutzen, z.B. durchs Kinzigtal bis nach Fulda (mit der Bahn wieder zurück) oder auch umgekehrt. Wird eine Tagestour ohne zeitlichen Anschlag. Hat jemand daran Interesse und will sich anschliessen?



Mit dem Zug nach Fulda shutteln und durchs Kinzigtal nach Hanau rollen wär ok... Aber ich werde morgen mit HotRod on Tour gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen Lugxx und seine Zicken haben heute mal alles übertönt...
> Wenn die Louise mit der Nicole einen Auflug macht da gibts schon mal bissl Zickengequietsche...



hatte den macker dabei aber er hat beim verzögerungslosen bremsen geschrien wie eine zicke


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Mit dem Zug nach Fulda shutteln und durchs Kinzigtal nach Hanau rollen wär ok... Aber ich werde morgen mit HotRod on Tour gehen.



Was habt ihr vor?


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Mai 2008)

Bei HR steht Bikepark noch ganz oben auf der Liste. Zumindest hab ich noch nichts gegenteiliges gehört. Ich wäre dabei, mir ist es aber egal was, wo, wie. Hauptsache irgendwo fahren...

Hätte alternativ mal eine Tour in der Eifel anzubieten, wenn Interesse besteht. Man könnte ab Daun bissl den Trailpark um die Dauner Maare befahren, einen Abstecher über den Lieserpfad machen und sich an der Koulshore bissl austoben (alte Lavagrube mit Northshoreelementen, Steingarten, etc...). Anfahrt bis Daun ca. 2 Stunden.


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Mai 2008)

In welchen Bikepark wollt ihr denn?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Mai 2008)

Welcher Bikepark ist mir relativ egal...
ich habe ja auch keine Ahnung welcher gut ist, ihr seid doch die Bikeparkerprobten  
Allerdings, wenn kein Interesse besteht, dann finde ich die Idee von Jazz ganz gut...Trailpark hört sich spitze an.

Ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an, den Bikepark kann ich auch noch ein anderes Mal besuchen. Obwohl ich echt Bock drauf hätte 

Sagt an was wir machen und ich bin dabei...ich muss nur wissen welches Bike ich mitnehmen muss 

Gruß


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> ...ich muss nur wissen welches Bike ich mitnehmen muss



die frage ist doch nicht ernst gemeint...kann ich beantworten obwohl ich nicht weiß wo's hingeht....das schwere natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Mai 2008)

In Winterberg steht das Dirt Masters an, da wird's also richtig voll. Willingen wird sicher ähnlich gut besucht sein. Somit sind die beiden raus.

Beerfelden ist eine gute Alternative. Wenn HR1 und Jazz also unbedingt wollen, dann würde ich ihnen eben Gesellschaft leisten. Tom wäre dann wohl auch dabei.

Ich kann mir aber auch eine Spessarttour vorstellen, das wäre dann auch rotwildtauglich und käme Ede entgegen.

Kulmis Marathon ist mir zu heftig.

Also Jungs, mach mal einer 'ne Ansage


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. Mai 2008)

Bei mir geht warscheinlich garnichts am Feiertag und WE. Mal gucken ob ich ein Tag mal rausboxen kann.

@Kulmi: da ich die nächsten Tage nicht kann, aber gerne mal mit dir die angebotene Strecke fahren würde, würde ich vorschlagen du fährst sie ein ander mal oder dann mit mir noch mal nächste Woche.


----------



## Lanzelot (21. Mai 2008)

@Kulmi @Sofa



> gaaaaanz laaaange Ausdauereinheit (100 km +) nutzen, z.B. durchs Kinzigtal bis nach Fulda (mit der Bahn wieder zurück) oder auch umgekehrt



Das würde mich auch interessieren, aber morgen kann ich leider nicht  

Gruss


----------



## Kulminator (21. Mai 2008)

um ehrlich zu sein: eine Spessart Tour wäre mir auch viel lieber statt auf irgendwelchen ausgeschilderten Radwegen - meine Beine sind aber noch sackschwer vom Wochenende - deshalb für mich eine Ausdauereinheit ohne steile Anstiege... Tut auch meiner Kondition gut.

@ Surfer, Lancelot: wenn euch die Tour auch interessiert, können wir gerne ein andermal die Strecke nochmal fahren - für mich kein Problem...

@ Rocky: aufgrund deiner Asphalt-Allergie kann ich dir die Teilnahme nicht empfehlen..


----------



## Lanzelot (21. Mai 2008)

@Kulmi

Das klingt doch gut, da räumen wir uns mal einen Samstag frei......


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Mai 2008)

@HotRod  Sag an! Beerfelden oder Spessarttour?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn die Wahl auf Beerfelden fällt, dann sollten wir auch ein BBQ einplanen. Kühltasche mit Elektrolythen und nahrhafte Kost wie am Pfingstmontag gehören zur Grundausstattung. Die mobile Feuerstelle darf nicht fehlen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Mai 2008)

Ich würde sagen Beerfelden 

Also wann und wo gehts los? 

Ich besorge Würstchen!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2008)

IHR SÄGGE!!!!


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Mai 2008)

Da ich keine brauchbare Kühltasche habe, würde ich mich um Grill und Kohle kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Mai 2008)

Abfahrt sollte dann um nullneunhundert sein, Treffpunkt vor Ort um zehn.

Wer kommt mit, wer fährt, wer nimmt wen mit?

Jazz ist unser Feuerwehrmann. Kühltasche habe ich, ein paar Flaschen Franziskaner alkoholfrei packe ich mit ein.


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Mai 2008)

Mal eine Off-Topic-Frage:

Hat jemand von euch einen *Thule Outride 561* Dachträger?

Ich würde ihn mir gerne mal anschauen und ausprobieren, ob mein Bike da gescheit drauf passt. Ich habe derzeit den ProRide 591 und da hab ich mit dem Nicolai bissl Probleme.


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Mai 2008)

Ok ich gebe mich geschlagen!
Lieber Schürfwunden vom Bikepark als Pickel vom Asphalt!

// Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Mai 2008)

Soll ich dich mitnehmen Rocky?


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. Mai 2008)

dann wünsche ich den herren viel spass im sonnigen süden!
da ich mich kenne, verzichte ich lieber auf solcherlei spielplatzbesuch. solange ich beim luftholen noch schmerzen habe,ist mein begehr nach neuen wunden begrenzt, doch einsicht brachte bislang keine besserung.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Mai 2008)

Jazz - fahren wir zusammen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Mai 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Soll ich dich mitnehmen Rocky?



Ok!
Dann fahren wir beide und der Bruder soll sich mit dem Nico zusammen tun.
Bist du um 9Uhr bei mir?
//Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Jazz - fahren wir zusammen?



In mein Auto bekomm ich keine 2 Bikes + Grill in den Kofferraum.
Ich probier nachher mal ob mein Rad noch in die Schiene vom Dachträger passt. Hab das noch nicht probiert, seit ich die Betty drauf hab. Sollte es passen, kann ich dich mitnehmen. 
Wenn nicht, hast Du genug Platz???


----------



## Hot Rod1 (21. Mai 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ok!
> Dann fahren wir beide und der Bruder soll sich mit dem Nico zusammen tun.
> Bist du um 9Uhr bei mir?
> //Rocky



Okay...dann bis morgen 9.00Uhr  
Jippi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2008)

doofes handballtunier!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> In mein Auto bekomm ich keine 2 Bikes + Grill in den Kofferraum.
> Ich probier nachher mal ob mein Rad noch in die Schiene vom Dachträger passt. Hab das noch nicht probiert, seit ich die Betty drauf hab. Sollte es passen, kann ich dich mitnehmen.
> Wenn nicht, hast Du genug Platz???



Ich könnte im Notfall auch fahren. Lass uns nachher mal telefonieren.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2008)

fragt auch den chabo...vielleicht hat er ja lust!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Mai 2008)

Ich hab doch bei den Freireitern auf diese Planungen hingewiesen.

Wenn Chabo auch am Start ist, dann müssen wir die Fahrerei sowieso neu organisieren.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Mai 2008)

wie weit ist es denn bis nach Beerfelden?


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Mai 2008)

von Offenbach ca. 80 Km.
Ist nach Erbach das nächste Ort!
Offenbach/Höchst/Bad König/Michelstadt/Erbach/Beerfelden.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Mai 2008)

und ich sitze hier in Cesky Republiky, darf die naechsten 2 Tage noch arbeiten, hab das Fusion mit aber draussen ists tiefschwarz und schifft gleich   aus lauter Frust mache ich abends ein online Training mit, BUUUUUUAAAAAHHHHHHGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2008)

@Jazzman: hab den sattel daheim


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Mai 2008)

@Luca Super! Vielen Dank! 

@Bruder Das mit meinem Radl aufm Dach geht. Könnte dich also mitnehmen, wenns noch dabei bleibt? Wann soll ich in Rodenbach sein?


----------



## Kulminator (21. Mai 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> und ich sitze hier in Cesky Republiky, darf die naechsten 2 Tage noch arbeiten, hab das Fusion mit aber draussen ists tiefschwarz und schifft gleich   aus lauter Frust mache ich abends ein online Training mit, BUUUUUUAAAAAHHHHHHGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!



armer Kombi... eine Runde Mitleid ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Luca Super! Vielen Dank!
> 
> @Bruder Das mit meinem Radl aufm Dach geht. Könnte dich also mitnehmen, wenns noch dabei bleibt? Wann soll ich in Rodenbach sein?



Um neun.  Wir fahren etwa eine Stunde.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Mai 2008)

Aber wartet mal die Reaktion vom HR1 ab. 

Unsere Gesamtperformance heute war wirklich Champions League.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. Mai 2008)

@[email protected] Steht deine absicht Morgen zum Hahnenkamm zu düsen noch  

Wenn ja würde ich mitkommen, konnte ein Tag frei Boxen


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. Mai 2008)

@[email protected] Das mit dem Hahnenkamm steht noch, allerdings von düsen war nie die Rede.... (Jedenfalls nicht bergauf ). Es wird allerdings etwas später. Ich peile mal so 1730 an und dann so 2 - 2,5 Stunden.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Das mit dem Hahnenkamm steht noch, allerdings von düsen war nie die Rede.... (Jedenfalls nicht bergauf ). Es wird allerdings etwas später. Ich peile mal so 1730 an und dann so 2 - 2,5 Stunden.



Ich düse hoch und du runner  
Mal gucken ob ich es Morgen schaffe war noch auf 14.oo Uhr eingestellt. Werde dir Morgen rechtzeitig bescheid sagen. Und um 14.00 Uhr schaffst du generell nicht ?


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. Mai 2008)

Nein, bin morgen den ganzen Tag verplant und komme frühestens 1700 / 1730 aufs Rad. Sag einfach Bescheid, ob Du mit uns kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (23. Mai 2008)

muss morgen zwar noch was zu Hause schaffen - wollte aber auch spätestens am frühen Nachmittag aufs Bike. Weiss halt nur noch nicht genau wann ich fertig bin. 17:30 Uhr wäre mir viel zu spät - 14:00 könnte knapp werden.  

Wie wärs, wenn wir morgen um die Mittagszeit hier nochmal reinschaunen und was fürn Kamm love: ) ausmachen?


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. Mai 2008)

Ok, dann macht mal...  

Sollte ich widererwarten doch früher loskommen, meld ich mich. Ansonsten werden Holly-Jane und ich zur geplanten Zeit starten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> muss morgen zwar noch was zu Hause schaffen - wollte aber auch spätestens am frühen Nachmittag aufs Bike. Weiss halt nur noch nicht genau wann ich fertig bin. 17:30 Uhr wäre mir viel zu spät - 14:00 könnte knapp werden.
> 
> Wie wärs, wenn wir morgen um die Mittagszeit hier nochmal reinschaunen und was fürn Kamm love: ) ausmachen?



Ja, wir schau'n mal rein. Generell wär der Kamm auch mal wieder ok

der K-ombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Mai 2008)

Hab heute auch einen Termin.Ich müßte  zwischen 1200 - 1400 Uhr wieder daheim sein. Vielleicht kann ich mich ja dann noch fürn Kamm anschließen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. Mai 2008)

Hat einer von euch schon eine Zeit für heute im Kopf??
Wollte aber nicht so lange machen. Desswegen wollte ich ja mit Jazz mit.
Wie lange wollt ihr denn fahren Kulmi,Kombi u. Ede ??


----------



## Kulminator (24. Mai 2008)

12 Uhr und ich steck noch mitten in der Arbeit  

Das wird heute leider nix mit mir und dem Kamm. Wenn noch Zeit bleibt, drehe ich eine Hausrunde, aber für alles andere langt die Zeit heute leider nicht.


----------



## fohns (24. Mai 2008)

bei mir ist heute auch nix drin.
ich muss mir den wolf putzen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. Mai 2008)

Wenn sich keiner bis 17.oo Uhr findet werde ich doch mit Jazz fahren. 
Wo und wann willst du jetzt starten Jazz??


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. Mai 2008)

Wir wollten entweder das lange Elend hoch oder über die Rückersbacherschlucht Richtung Hahnenkamm. Dort ein isotonisches Kaltgetränk zu uns nehmen und dann auf einem noch nicht genau definierten Trail talwärts rollen um dann nach Lust und Laune kreuz und quer Richtung Kahl zu cruisen.

Treffpunkt: 17.45 Uhr Bushaltestelle beim BMW Autohaus Arnold in Kahl (direkt an der Hauptstraße).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wir wollten entweder das lange Elend hoch oder über die Rückersbacherschlucht Richtung Hahnenkamm. Dort ein isotonisches Kaltgetränk zu uns nehmen und dann auf einem noch nicht genau definierten Trail talwärts rollen um dann nach Lust und Laune kreuz und quer Richtung Kahl zu cruisen.
> 
> Treffpunkt: 17.45 Uhr Bushaltestelle beim BMW Autohaus Arnold in Kahl (direkt an der Hauptstraße).



Um mir jetzt Klarheit zu schaffen komme ich jetzt mit dir mit. Müsste so gegen 20.00 - 20.30 Uhr wieder daheim sein. Ist das OK??
Bis um 17.45 Uhr.


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. Mai 2008)

@Sofa Alles klar, bis später!


----------



## Kulminator (24. Mai 2008)

@All: wenn's Wetter mitspielt, bin ich morgen in den heimischen Wäldern anzutreffen. Wer will mit?  

Start ist um 11:30 an der Parkbucht B8. 
Erkennungzeichen: Wölfe-Leibchen nicht vergessen...


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Mai 2008)

Kulmi morgen 1130 Uhr B8, ich bin da.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Mai 2008)

@Jazz - ich hab deinen Sattel. Bin aber eben erst von unserer Freireitertour gekommen, deswegen konnte ich mich nicht früher melden.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Mai 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi morgen 1130 Uhr B8, ich bin da.



  klasse, Ede. Dann werden wir heute wieder 4-5 Leutchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (25. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ...Dann werden wir heute wieder 4-5 Leutchen...



 Wer kommt denn alles mit?


----------



## fohns (25. Mai 2008)

kulmi und rest
ich nicht, werde heute einen faulen machen.

Euch viel spaß und viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn alles mit?



Ich kann auch nicht. Habe meine Freikarte gestern schon eingelöst.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn alles mit?



mit der Absage von fohns sind wir einer weniger. 

Heute on stage sind: Ede, Jaz (?), InstantCold uuuund Kulmi...

Regentechnisch siehts im Moment gat net so schlecht aus - ich fahr auf jeden Fall zum Treffpunkt an die B8...


----------



## _jazzman_ (25. Mai 2008)

Kannst bei mir das Fragezeichen wegstreichen. Ich komm mit...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nicht. Habe meine Freikarte gestern schon eingelöst.



Ich komme doch. Kann 5 - 10 min später werden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Mai 2008)

Geht heut net, habe meine 2 Damen im Schlepptau, wir versuchen mal die Buchbergtrails

F


----------



## Kulminator (25. Mai 2008)

war das eine Tour heute   
Klasse Mitfahrer, grandiose Landschaft und lange Zeit super Wetter. 

Hoffe ihr seid alle dann wieder ohne Regen gut nach Hause gekommen - hier hats jedenfalls keinen einen Tropfen geregnet. Dickes Lob an Instantcold - hast dich wacker geschlagen und ohne zu jammern die Anstiege gemeistert  . Bist auf dem besten Wege, ein Wolf zu werden.... 

Schöne Woche... Kulmi

P.S.: bin diese Woche im Tempel der Lüste in N'Berg. Wenn ich was mitbringen kann, bitte SMS an 0151/59169148. Keine PN's bitte- weiss nicht wie ich Internetzugang bekomme...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Mai 2008)

Ja war eine Super Tour  
Meine Freundin hatte nicht schlecht geguckt als ich die Socken ausgewrongen habe. 
Und da ich nicht zu spät zu Hause war, hatte die *Stechur*





auch nichts zu meckern.


----------



## Instantcold (25. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Dickes Lob an Instantcold - hast dich wacker geschlagen und ohne zu jammern die Anstiege gemeistert  . Bist auf dem besten Wege, ein Wolf zu werden....
> 
> Schöne Woche... Kulmi



Danke, 
ich bin platt, aber es hat sich gelohnt...

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour, war echt super...

Bis die Tage und eine schöne Woche

Instantcold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Mai 2008)

Trotz Volldusche eine klasse Tour heute. 
 Hatte den Vorteil das ich diesmal das Bike putzen mußte, war schon lange mal wieder fällig. 
Wir haben im Buchberggebiet Dschungelähnliche Landschaft , immer wieder schön in unserem Revier. 

Allen eine schöne Woche

Gruß Ede


----------



## Kulminator (25. Mai 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Trotz Volldusche eine klasse Tour heute.



bist du etwa heute nass geworden?


----------



## fohns (26. Mai 2008)

da hab ich wohl was verpasst  
ich bin aber morgens nicht richtig in die gänge gekommen. und habe erst einmal mehr ein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 schaltwerkproblem lösen müssen...
Kulmi, Dein tip hat mich dabei leider nicht weitergebracht.
nachdem es dann endlich funktionierte, bin ich dann doch noch rausgefahren zum meteorologischen spacken (=grundlagentraining um regenwolken herum). aber der blick in den spessart hat nichts gutes verraten. 
Ede, da bist Du wahrscheinlich reingekommen  

bike ist erstmal beim hier allseits bekannten schrauber zum erneuern einiger verschlissener teile (umwerfer geht ja nun ) und hoffentlich zur nächsten tour zurück.
Kulmi, Dir viel spaß im himmel 

bis denne mit vielen grüßen vom 
fohns.


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Mai 2008)

@[email protected] Wie schauts denn bei Euch morgen aus?

Kulmi ist in Mittelfranken unterwegs, der Wolf vom fohns wird stationär behandelt und wie schauts beim Rest aus?

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Runde morgen?


----------



## fohns (26. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> der Wolf vom fohns wird stationär behandelt
> Hat jemand Lust auf eine Runde morgen?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Wie schauts denn bei Euch morgen aus?
> 
> Kulmi ist in Mittelfranken unterwegs, der Wolf vom fohns wird stationär behandelt und wie schauts beim Rest aus?
> 
> Hat jemand Lust auf eine Runde morgen?



Wenn das Wetter mitspielt wäre ich dabei. Wann und was hast du dir denn so gedacht. Denke mal langsam hoch und eine Rasante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 



fohns schrieb:


>


Nicht weinen der Wolf kommt bald wieder.  
Sauber mach.


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Mai 2008)

Ich und eine rasante Abfahrt??? Niemals! Gibts sowas am Hahnenkamm???

Nee, mir ist das morgen wirklich egal was und wo wir fahren, solange es nicht am Main lang geht. Darauf hab ich keine große Lust.

Wann und wie lange haste denn Ausgang morgen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Mai 2008)

Da der Kulmi wegen meines knarzenden ROTWILD Tretlagers mit mir geschimpft hat  wollte ich diese hochwertige wartungsfreie Industrielager
von diesem ach so günstigen MTB morgen vom Doktor G. aus G. begutachten lassen 

Da das zweite günstige MTB wegen never Ending Federgabel Problemen beim Doktor L. aus HU steht stelle ich fest das nichtmal 2 MTB reichen um sicher ein Bike zu Verfügung zu haben.

Also muß ein drittes her aber welches vielleicht mal ein Canyon
Für den Preis der o.g. Kartoffeln hätte ich mir 4 Canyons kaufen können.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wann und wie lange haste denn Ausgang morgen?



Das *bestimme* ja immer noch *ich* . 

Denke ich darf  ab 17.00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (26. Mai 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> wegen never Ending Federgabel Problemen beim Doktor L. aus HU steht


Das Thema langbeinige Federgabeln interessiert mich ja brennend im Moment. Erzähl mal mehr, welche es ist und womit sie ständig rumzickt ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Mai 2008)

Rock Schrotz Lyrik 2 Step Air Modell 2007.
Bleibt im Federweg stecken, sehr schlechtes Ansprechverhalten, kein SAG mit richtigem Luftdruck, Totalausfall 2 Step Einheit , 2008er Kit von Sport Import reinbekommen. Bitte mit hohem Luftdruck (bretthart) im harten Gelände (Finale ) 10 Std. einfahren. Produkt reift beim Kunden usw.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Mai 2008)

*@Ede*, schon erschreckend was man hier so über die "Normalos" (d.R. normale Federgabeln alla RS, MZ, Fox etc.) liest  2 Step verteufeln derzeit viele egal ob Lyrik, Totem oder wie die Dinger alle heisen. Bei den andern Herstellern ist es aber auch nicht viel besser ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Mai 2008)

Von der 36er Talas habe ich bis jetzt nur Gutes gehört... Bin am Überlegen ob ich meinem Nicolai im Laufe des Frühsommer eine spendieren soll.  Die Fox 36 Talas RC2 kämpft in meinem Geldbeutel allerdings noch gegen eine etwas steifere Magura Wotan mit Albert Select.


----------



## fohns (27. Mai 2008)

Ede
Oh weia.
mehr kann man da nicht sagen....
vielleicht sehen wir uns bei G. aus G.


Grüße an alle


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Mai 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Also muß ein drittes her aber welches vielleicht mal ein Canyon
> Für den Preis der o.g. Kartoffeln hätte ich mir 4 Canyons kaufen können.



Canyon hat das beste preis leistungsverhältnis. du ärgerst dich auch nicht wenns mal umfällt und nen kratzer drin ist. wenn ich nochmal vor der wahl stehen würde, würd ich mir ein torque kaufen




_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Von der 36er Talas habe ich bis jetzt nur Gutes gehört... Bin am Überlegen ob ich meinem Nicolai im Laufe des Frühsommer eine spendieren soll.  Die Fox 36 Talas RC2 kämpft in meinem Geldbeutel allerdings noch gegen eine etwas steifere Magura Wotan mit Albert Select.



das ding ist halt richtig teuer und will jedes jahr ne wartung für 120eus haben. da muß man sich fragen ob sie das wirklich wert ist...sicher problemlos scheint sie zu sein, ausser kratzer im tauchrohr (ist mir mal hingefallen und schön über steine gerutscht  rep kostet 360eus) funktioniert sie bei mir eiwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Mai 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Da der Kulmi wegen meines knarzenden ROTWILD Tretlagers mit mir geschimpft hat  wollte ich diese hochwertige wartungsfreie Industrielager
> von diesem ach so günstigen MTB morgen vom Doktor G. aus G. begutachten lassen
> 
> Da das zweite günstige MTB wegen never Ending Federgabel Problemen beim Doktor L. aus HU steht stelle ich fest das nichtmal 2 MTB reichen um sicher ein Bike zu Verfügung zu haben.
> ...



Ich hätte noch eine Idee! [/I]


----------



## Hopi (27. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> r (ist mir mal hingefallen und schön über steine gerutscht  rep kostet 360eus.



Immer diese FRler   die bekommen auch alles kaputt.


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das ding ist halt richtig teuer und will jedes jahr ne wartung für 120eus haben. da muß man sich fragen ob sie das wirklich wert ist...



Genau das ist der Punkt... Daher tendiere ich derzeit eher in Richtung Magura Wotan. Die ist zwar bissl schwerer und lässt sich nur auf 120mm absenken, aber das Gewicht ist ja eh zweitrangig. Im Test ist sie ja knapp hinter der Talas gelandet und für den Preis sicher eine interessante Alternative.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Mai 2008)

Wie sieht es heute aus Jazz?? Hätte lust auf Klappermülchen und Co. Nicht so viel Höhenmeter, nur so ein bischen rumcruisen   .
Oder ??


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. Mai 2008)

@[email protected] Wann soll ich an der B8 sein?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wann soll ich an der B8 sein?



Wenn es heute nicht regnet ( habe mein Bock erst Sauber gemacht   ) würde ich sagen das wir uns um 17.00 Uhr an der B8 treffen. So das ich spätestens um 20.00 Uhr zu Hause bin.


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. Mai 2008)

Heute ist recht ruhig hier im Büro.
1700 ist zwar sehr früh, sollte aber zu schaffen sein.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Heute ist recht ruhig hier im Büro.
> 1700 ist zwar sehr früh, sollte aber zu schaffen sein.



Wir können uns auch später treffen. Möchte nur spätestens um 20.00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein. Wenn uns 2 std. reichen dann können wir uns auch um 18.00 Uhr treffen. Sag was !!


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. Mai 2008)

Lass noch mal ein paar Stunden ins Land ziehen.
Gegen Mittag kann ich genaueres sagen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Mai 2008)

Wer würde denn Donnerstag, wenn das Wetter passt fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (28. Mai 2008)

Bei mir wird das Donnerstag wahrscheinlich nix.
Ich fliege heute erst mal nach Graz und am Donnerstag bring ich mein Rad zum Günter, dass er mal ein Blick auf mein Schaltwerk werfen kann.

Werde sehr wahrscheinlich am Sonntag gegen Mittag eine Tour fahren.

Bis dahin...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Mai 2008)

@Jazz, hast du das Video bzw. Foto wo ich im Fluss war?? Wenn ja kannst du es mir mal schicken??


----------



## Instantcold (28. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> @Jazz, hast du das Video bzw. Foto wo ich im Fluss war?? Wenn ja kannst du es mir mal schicken??



Wenn das, am Sonntag, ein Fluss war, was ist dann der Main oder sogar der Rhein???    

Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Mai 2008)

Der war auf alle fälle so gefärlich das du da nicht rein bist.


----------



## Instantcold (28. Mai 2008)

okay ich gebe dir recht  

das nächstge mal fahre ich auch in einem solchen Fluss


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Mai 2008)

Gruesse aus Koeln an die Woelfe!

War gestern abend mit nem Kollegen im Bergischen Land um die Wahntalsperre biken. Der Name ist Programm  .
War ein bissl vorlaut, meint, ach, ums Wasser herum, das muss ja "im Wasser" sein also keine nennenswerten Hoehenunterschiede... 

Pustekuchen, nach 25km waren 600hm auf dem Tacho und ob des Speeds bei mir die Luft raus (bei 28Grad Lufttemperatur und Taupunkt > 25Grad heisst 100% Luftfeuchte). 

Coole Ecke da, unten vor der Talsperre ist eine Dirtbike Grube, da sind die Jungs von der FR Fraktion rumgeknarzt, dann Bachdurchquerung, tief durchs Gestruepp, steile Rampen und downTrails. 2 Schlangen (Natrix Natrix Linne) gesichtet und auch nicht ueberfahren  
War jedenfalls platt hinterher und das alkoholfrei Koelsch hat mich umgehauen.
Heute Abend ist Rheinspacken angesagt (von Suerth nach Bonn und auf der anderen Seite wieder zurueck)

Grusz, der Kombi


----------



## fohns (28. Mai 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Heute Abend ist Rheinspacken angesagt



 
spacken aller länder....
ABER:



SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> @Jazz, hast du das Video bzw. Foto wo ich im Fluss war??



jungs, sacht mal, wo wart Ihr denn unterwegs  

spacking soll man auch nicht allzu ernst nehmen.
alles immer mit bedacht genießen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Mai 2008)

@Jazz - wann starten wir einen neuen Versuch in Sachen Sattelübergabe?


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. Mai 2008)

@[email protected] Ich bin heute um 2010 in Frankfurt gelandet und hab danach ein paar mal vergeblich versucht, dich auf dem Handy zu erreichen... 
Wie schauts morgen, Freitag (bis 1815), Samstag, Sonntag aus?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (28. Mai 2008)

@ fohns

tja... wärste mit geradelt    

Ich kann dir ja den Ort beschreiben:
Vor lauter Bäumen sieht man den Wald nicht  Dann kommt eine Lichtung mit Hütte und ganz WICHTIG für Bayrisches Hochheitsgebiet: Die "Schlappeseppel" Fahne, und dann war da noch ne Brücke von der sich Sofa anfangs stürzen wollte  Spaß, aber dann war da ja noch der Reißende Fluss......

Breite ca. 1 m, Länge nicht gemessen und jetzt das wichtigste Tiefe: ca. 10-15 cm  

Beim nächsten Mal fahre ich auch in diesem Fluss   

Das ganze ist irgendwo im Kahltal, meine ich... 

Wenn ich falsch lag, korrigiert mich Jungs  

Ich kannte nur Somborn und das Lokal "Zur Aussicht" oder so und dann den Biergarten vor und beim Regen....


Aber Spaß hats gemacht


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Mai 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> spacken aller länder....
> ABER:
> 
> 
> ...



Wir oder besser gesagt ich, hatten eine Dumme Idee. Ich wollte in einem *BACH* diesen hinunter fahren. Bin aber nicht weit gekommen. Denke wenn man eine gute stelle findet kann man diese Idee ausbauen. Und wenn ich glück habe wird diese Diziplin zum Extrem Sport alla " RiverBiken " oder so.


----------



## Instantcold (28. Mai 2008)

Aber eine andere Frage:

Wer fährt denn was am Wochenende?? Suche noch ne möglichkeit zum Biken...

Noch steht nicht fest ob ich Samstag in der Firma arbeite, also kann ich planen


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. Mai 2008)

@Instant/[email protected] Morgen muss ich erst mal mein Bike zum Günter bringen, der mir das eine oder andere nach meiner Zaubervorstellung gestern wieder richten muss. Am Samstag bin ich den ganzen Tag schon verplant.

Also wirds bei mir wenn dann erst wieder was am Sonntag so ab 1030 bis openEnd.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Mai 2008)

Jazz, dann am besten am Sonntag. Ich habe die nächsten Tage einiges zu erledigen und weiss nicht, wann ich dann daheim bin. 

So, und jetzt such ich mal mein Handy. Liegt wohl noch im Büro, und da kann's abends lange klingeln.


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So, und jetzt such ich mal mein Handy. Liegt wohl noch im Büro, und da kann's abends lange klingeln.



 

Sonntag geht in Ordnung. Schick mir ne Nachricht, wann Du zu Hause bist und ich mir dat Dingens holen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Mai 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So, und jetzt such ich mal mein Handy. Liegt wohl noch im Büro, und da kann's abends lange klingeln.



Vielleicht solltest du dir dein Handy um den Hals hängen.....


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. Mai 2008)

So, mein Radl ist wieder einsatzbereit.
Dank superschnellem Service von Günter... 

Wie schaut es am Sonntag aus?
Hat jemand Lust und Zeit? Cruisen? Park? Tour?


----------



## Kulminator (30. Mai 2008)

Bin am WE mit Bike im Kulmi-Land... müsst also ohne mich losziehen....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> So, mein Radl ist wieder einsatzbereit.
> Dank superschnellem Service von Günter...
> 
> Wie schaut es am Sonntag aus?
> Hat jemand Lust und Zeit? Cruisen? Park? Tour?



Sonnatg könnte ich. Tour oder Cruisen


----------



## _jazzman_ (31. Mai 2008)

Heeeellllllllllooooooo.....     ....eeelllooooo   ....   lllooooo??????
Is there anyone out there.....     ....out there   ....ere????


----------



## fohns (31. Mai 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ fohns
> 
> tja... wärste mit geradelt



da haste man recht  
aber



Instantcold schrieb:


> und beim Regen....



da war ich schon wieder trocken daheim...  

so, der wolf kommt heute zurück von Dr. G aus G.
habe die MTB-freie zeit mal genutzt und die ersten RENNRAD-kilometer der saison zurückzulegen.  
auch dieses mal war die wetterfröschin mir hold und führte mich um das unwetter vorgestern herum. war interessant, den gewittersturm von den wetterauer höhen zu beobachten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Jazz n' all
sonntag kann ich noch nicht zusagen.
wenn was geht, bin ich vielleicht kurzfristig dabei.

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Instantcold (31. Mai 2008)

@ fohns

ich dachte das R-Wort darf hier nicht genannt werden???    

So wurde es mir doch gelehrt


----------



## Kulminator (31. Mai 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> so, der wolf kommt heute zurück von Dr. G aus G.
> habe die MTB-freie zeit mal genutzt und die ersten RENNRAD-kilometer der saison zurückzulegen.



böser fohns ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Mai 2008)

Dieses WE klappt's nicht. Andere Verpflichtungen und techn. Gründe halten mich vom radeln ab. 

Mal sehen was nächstes WE geht.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. Mai 2008)

@Jazz; Wenn das Wetter Morgen hält, wann hast du denn gedacht zu fahren. Und wo ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (31. Mai 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ fohns
> 
> ich dachte das R-Wort darf hier nicht genannt werden???
> 
> So wurde es mir doch gelehrt



Böser Wolf, der sowas gesagt hat.

Kulmi ist doch extra in den Radlhimmel, um sich dort über die Renner zu informieren.


----------



## _jazzman_ (31. Mai 2008)

@[email protected] Ich habe als Abfahrt ca. 1000 / 1030 angepeilt.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich habe als Abfahrt ca. 1000 / 1030 angepeilt.



Dann machen wir treffpunk B8 um 10:30 Uhr. Und was und wohin wir machen werden wir dann Sponntan entscheiden. Wie lange hast du in aussicht?


----------



## _jazzman_ (31. Mai 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du in aussicht?



Kommt in erster Linie aus Wetter und meine morgige Lust und Laune an. Aber hätte schon mal Bock auf was längeres...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. Mai 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Kommt in erster Linie aus Wetter und meine morgige Lust und Laune an. Aber hätte schon mal Bock auf was längeres...



Trifft sich gut. Kann bis um 18.00 Uhr.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Juni 2008)

Die Tour war ja mal der Hammer. Super Tour und wie immer reichlich was zu Lachen.

P.S. ES sieht nicht mehr nur so aus wie ein Sonnenbrand sondern es ist einer.


----------



## _jazzman_ (1. Juni 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> ES sieht nicht mehr nur so aus wie ein Sonnenbrand sondern es ist einer.



Als ich vorhin mein Trikot ausgezogen hab und meine ziegenkäseweiße Oberarme und Oberschenkel mit dem Rest verglichen hab, muss ich sagen, ich wurde auch ganz schön gegrillt... Hat man beim fahren gar nicht so gemerkt... 

War aber echt eine klasse Tour heute. 
Ede was hat denn der HAC am Ende gesprochen?

So und jetzt genieß ich meinen Sundowner-Sauergespritzen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Juni 2008)

Seit langem eine ausgedehnte sehr schöne Tour mit 84 km , 1192 hm und 
5 Std 16 min reiner Fahrzeit.


----------



## Deifel (2. Juni 2008)

http://fuxtanz.myminicity.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (2. Juni 2008)

Ah doa schau her.
Die Frau Deifi gibt sich die Ehre.

Küss die Hand, gnädige Frau.


----------



## Deifel (2. Juni 2008)

Danke für die Küsse gnädiger Herr


----------



## Ted77 (2. Juni 2008)

Grüsse auch von mir

.... war eben mal in " eurem  Revier Stöbern "   Den alten Buchberg mal angetestet


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juni 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> Grüsse auch von mir
> 
> .... war eben mal in " eurem  Revier Stöbern "   Den alten Buchberg mal angetestet



so so... und wo ist dein Bericht??


----------



## Ted77 (2. Juni 2008)

jo..kenn den berg schon seit 24 jahren... schön verzwackte wege und schöne passagen..

da ich einer von denen (abwärtsorientierten)bin, die immer ne Schaufel und ne Säge im Rucksack haben würde ich sagen

Potential ohne Ende.. Ausbauwürdig


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juni 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> jo..kenn den berg schon seit 24 jahren... schön verzwackte wege und schöne passagen..
> 
> da ich einer von denen (abwärtsorientierten)bin, die immer ne Schaufel und ne Säge im Rucksack haben würde ich sagen
> 
> Potential ohne Ende.. Ausbauwürdig



wie wahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ted77 (2. Juni 2008)

---sind halt noch sehr viele spuren vom freitagsunwetter zu sehen... fiese schlammströme haben sich da richtung schnellstrasse gewälzt..  aber die kann man jetzt im trockenen mit " Bremse auf" runterblasen...  fehlen noch eins zwei kicker und dann könnte das "interesting" werden


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juni 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> ---sind halt noch sehr viele spuren vom freitagsunwetter zu sehen... fiese schlammströme haben sich da richtung schnellstrasse gewälzt..  aber die kann man jetzt im trockenen mit " Bremse auf" runterblasen...  fehlen noch eins zwei kicker und dann könnte das "interesting" werden



dann gib Bescheid, wenn der Buchberg-Park eröffnet werden kann...


----------



## Ted77 (2. Juni 2008)

..och du im mom können wir noch jede hilfe gebrauchen


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juni 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> ..och du im mom können wir noch jede hilfe gebrauchen



von Mithilfe war zwar nicht die Rede, aber da lässt sich schon was machen ...


----------



## Ted77 (2. Juni 2008)

so gefällt mir das .... soll ja auch kein Fulltime Job werden,,,


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juni 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> so gefällt mir das .... soll ja auch kein Fulltime Job werden,,,



bild dir aber jetzt net ein, dass du dich nun zurücklehnen kannst...  Musst schon die Ärmel hochkrempeln - ich dachte mir, daß ich die Bauleitung übernehme und die Arbeiten kontrolliere??  ...


----------



## Ted77 (2. Juni 2008)

nix da... brauchen keine bauleitung...   wir brauchen noch jemanden der mim rechen alles "schlüsselfertig" macht...


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juni 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> nix da... brauchen keine bauleitung...   wir brauchen noch jemanden der mim rechen alles "schlüsselfertig" macht...



ich könnt stattdessen ja die Eintrittskarten verkaufen?   Rechen liegt mir net..


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. Juni 2008)

Was les ich da? Ihr baut nen Bikepark am Buchberg?
Das ist aber schön von euch...


----------



## Ted77 (2. Juni 2008)

du kannst ja irgendwo " ne Liftanlage organisieren".oder ein shuttleservice organisieren. das schieben saugt nämlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (2. Juni 2008)

oder am Grill? 


nein? 



Bierausschank?


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juni 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Was les ich da? Ihr baut nen Bikepark am Buchberg?
> Das ist aber schön von euch...



kannst du Rechen?


----------



## Ted77 (2. Juni 2008)

bestimmt


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juni 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> du kannst ja irgendwo " ne Liftanlage organisieren".oder ein shuttleservice organisieren. das schieben saugt nämlich



wir könnten ja mal den netten Herren aus der Unterwelt fragen?


----------



## Ted77 (2. Juni 2008)

wat...wen ????


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juni 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> wat...wen ????



hat heute auch gepostet...


----------



## Ted77 (2. Juni 2008)

meinste den Deifel....


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2008)

wo ist denn der buchberg?

bin ich da schon mal gefahren?


----------



## Ted77 (2. Juni 2008)

....also wenn du es nicht weisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo ist denn der buchberg?
> 
> bin ich da schon mal gefahren?



Uwe, da waren wir u.a. im letzten Jahr bei der Wölfe-Plauscher Tour. Das war der Teil der Runde, den wir nach der Kaffeepause am Naturfreundehaus gefahren sind.

Ich frage mich gerade, wo um den Buchberg eine Schnellstraße verläuft.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> ....also wenn du es nicht weisst



das ist ja auch für mich ein fremdes revier...aber ich weiß jetzt wo der hahnenkam ist  



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Uwe, da waren wir u.a. im letzten Jahr bei der Wölfe-Plauscher Tour. Das war der Teil der Runde, den wir nach der Kaffeepause am Naturfreundehaus gefahren sind.
> 
> Ich frage mich gerade, wo um den Buchberg eine Schnellstraße verläuft.




ausgerechnet das stück bin ich nicht mitgefahren


----------



## Kulminator (3. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das ist ja auch für mich ein fremdes revier...aber ich weiß jetzt wo der hahnenkam ist



Als Nachwuchswolf kannst du unser Revier noch nicht sooo gut kennen - das sehen wir dir nach. Aber Ted77 hat durchaus recht: der Buchberg ist in der Tat ausbaufähig....


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Als Nachwuchswolf kannst du unser Revier noch nicht sooo gut kennen - das sehen wir dir nach. Aber Ted77 hat durchaus recht: der Buchberg ist in der Tat ausbaufähig....



klingt gut......


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Als Nachwuchswolf kannst du unser Revier noch nicht sooo gut kennen - das sehen wir dir nach. Aber Ted77 hat durchaus recht: der Buchberg ist in der Tat ausbaufähig....



Zumindest gibt's da schon mal eine gute Einkehrgelegenheit.

Da er aber doch stark frequentiert ist, sehe ich die Chancen auf einen nachhaltigen "Ausbau" eher verhalten. Mir sind ein paar Gegebenheiten mit den Rotkarierten in Erinnerung, ... ach - lassen wir das.


----------



## Ted77 (3. Juni 2008)

der wald ist sehr abschüssig un weitläufig.. hier und da mal nen anlieger oder nen kicker wird keiner stören... also zwischen den wegen ( alles andere gibt nur palaver).. werde in ner stunde mal losfahren und paar fotos machen und die " Illusionary Lines" vor meinem geistigen Auge erscheinen lassen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (3. Juni 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> der wald ist sehr abschüssig un weitläufig.. hier und da mal nen anlieger oder nen kicker wird keiner stören... also zwischen den wegen ( alles andere gibt nur palaver).. werde in ner stunde mal losfahren und paar fotos machen und die " Illusionary Lines" vor meinem geistigen Auge erscheinen lassen..



haste dich verirrt? Oder warum dauert das so lange mit den Bildern??


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2008)

ja genau, kulmi hat recht...wo bleiben die bilder


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2008)

Er wird doch nicht vom rechten Weg abgekommen und in den Weiher an der Barbarossaquelle gefallen sein.


----------



## Ted77 (3. Juni 2008)

tagesausbeute..3 kicker 4 anlieger 1 double 1 gap


..und ihr...???


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> tagesausbeute..3 kicker 4 anlieger 1 double 1 gap
> 
> 
> ..und ihr...???



und keine bilder?


----------



## Ted77 (3. Juni 2008)

vielleicht übermorgen


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Juni 2008)

hab heute das ransom beim doc l. geholt. die haben die gabel wirklich hinbekommen... nach 1,5 jahren.
haben nur den sender vom hac falsch rum montiert, 30 eur für eine neue kette und 60 eur für die jahresinspektion kassiert... kleinigkeit


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2008)

Da kannst du nichts sagen, reg. kostet die XT-Kette nun mal soviel.

Was tut sich am Mt. Book. Das klingt ja fast wie Little Whistler, ich bin neugierig.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Juni 2008)

Ist schon was für das WE geplant?? Ich glaube wenn, dann nichts gutes da Ede sein Ransom wieder hat.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. Juni 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> hab heute das ransom beim doc l. geholt. die haben die gabel wirklich hinbekommen... nach 1,5 jahren.
> haben nur den sender vom hac falsch rum montiert, 30 eur für eine neue kette und 60 eur für die jahresinspektion kassiert... kleinigkeit




Guten Morgen Ede,
ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das nach einer Testausfahrt riecht  

Wann und wo ist was geplant??? (die Frage dürfen alle beantworten  )

Grüße vom HR1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (4. Juni 2008)

für ne rotwildtaugliche Ausfahrt wäre ich am WE grundsätzlich zu haben ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (4. Juni 2008)

Ich werde am Donnerstag und Freitag eine Runde drehen. 
Am Wochenende hab ich familiäre Verpflichtungen, da wird nix drin sein mit biken...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Juni 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich werde am Donnerstag und Freitag eine Runde drehen.
> Am Wochenende hab ich familiäre Verpflichtungen, da wird nix drin sein mit biken...



Was hast du dir denn für Donnerstag vorgenommen. Wenn es nicht zu heftig ist dann würde ich mitkommen.

@Kulmi; was ist denn *NICHT* Rotwildtauglich.


----------



## _jazzman_ (4. Juni 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> @Kulmi; was ist denn *NICHT* Rotwildtauglich.



Frag ich mich auch... 

Ich hab noch keinen genauen Plan für Donnerstag, aber bin ich jemals was heftiges gefahren? Kann mich nicht dran erinnern...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Juni 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch...
> 
> Ich hab noch keinen genauen Plan für Donnerstag, aber bin ich jemals was heftiges gefahren? Kann mich nicht dran erinnern...




Ich meine nicht Heftig wie Bergrunter sondern Heftig fahren. Was ganz lockeres Grooven könnte ich mir vorstellen. Da ich meine Beine noch vom Sonntag und von gestern merke. Sind gestern ganz schön schnell die Birkenheiner, den Hahnenkamm und die Weinberge hoch.


----------



## Kulminator (4. Juni 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> @Kulmi; was ist denn *NICHT* Rotwildtauglich.



jeder unsachgemässe Gebrauch meines edelen Gefährtes, welcher zu den allgemein bekannten Schadensfällen führen kann. Genaueres findet sich auf den einschlägigen Seiten in diesem Forum, meine Herren...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> jeder unsachgemässe Gebrauch meines edelen Gefährtes, welcher zu den allgemein bekannten Schadensfällen führen kann. Genaueres findet sich auf den einschlägigen Seiten in diesem Forum, meine Herren...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> jeder unsachgemässe Gebrauch meines edelen Gefährtes, welcher zu den allgemein bekannten Schadensfällen führen kann. Genaueres findet sich auf den einschlägigen Seiten in diesem Forum, meine Herren...



Ja wenn du immer gleich 5 m drops machen musst biste ja selber schuld das dein Rotes sich vor dir verneigt. Mach halt nur 3 m.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juni 2008)

edit.  

In Sachen Anfälligkeit halte ich mich besser zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (4. Juni 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ja wenn du immer gleich 5 m drops machen musst biste ja selber schuld das dein Rotes sich vor dir verneigt. Mach halt nur 3 m.



da hast du dich in den Einheiten vertan, oder? 

Du meinst 3 cm - nicht 3m...  Wir sprechen über die Dietzenbacher Edelmarke ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> da hast du dich in den Einheiten vertan, oder?
> 
> Du meinst 3 cm - nicht 3m...  Wir sprechen über die Dietzenbacher Edelmarke ...



Oh jeh ob es das aushält.....
Ich habe schon gesehen wie das rote Treppen am Main gerattert ist! 

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> da hast du dich in den Einheiten vertan, oder?
> 
> Du meinst 3 cm - nicht 3m...  Wir sprechen über die Dietzenbacher Edelmarke ...



zu mir haben die dietzenbacher gesagt das bis zu nem meter ins flat mit meiner zicke gar kein problem wär 


@rocky: bin auf dem heimweg


----------



## Kulminator (4. Juni 2008)

nicht hier posten, Rocky. Falls ich mal wieder nach Dietzenbach fahren muss, muss  ich doch engelsgleiches Fahrverhalten nachweisen... also belaste mich bitte nicht


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> zu mir haben die dietzenbacher gesagt das bis zu nem meter ins flat mit meiner zicke gar kein problem wär



Zu diesem Zeitpunk hast du aber noch geraucht.......


----------



## Lucafabian (4. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Zu diesem Zeitpunk hast du aber noch geraucht.......



nix da...mach da du bei kommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juni 2008)

Ja ja ok schon gut ruhig bleiben fahre jetzt los!


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Juni 2008)

Am WE bitte SONNTAG da SA ausgebucht.


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Juni 2008)

Wie gesagt, bei mir siehts am Wochenende ziemlich mau aus. 
Samstag geht gar nix und Sonntag kann ich mich frühestens gegen 1430 aus dem Staub machen...


Hat jemand Lust und Zeit heute und/oder morgen eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Juni 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust und Zeit heute und/oder morgen eine Runde zu drehen?



Ja hier ..... 

Wann willst du denn los. Fahre auch nur wenn das Wetter gut ist. Wie meinst du denn ist die Bodenbeschafenheit??


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Juni 2008)

Heute würde ich so um 1730 starten und morgen gegen 1900.

Die WABs sind sicher ziemlich gut befahrbar, da ich aber auch nicht wasser- und schlammscheu bin habe ich nichts gegen ein paar Trails. 
Waschmaschinen, Gartenschläuche und Bürsten haben ja auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Juni 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Heute würde ich so um 1730 starten und morgen gegen 1900.
> 
> Die WABs sind sicher ziemlich gut befahrbar, da ich aber auch nicht wasser- und schlammscheu bin habe ich nichts gegen ein paar Trails.
> Waschmaschinen, Gartenschläuche und Bürsten haben ja auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung.



OK.....Bin um 17.30 uhr an der B8


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Juni 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> OK.....Bin um 17.30 uhr an der B8


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juni 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Am WE bitte SONNTAG da SA ausgebucht.



Samstag geht bei mir mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit (wer hat Interesse?) - bei Sonntag sehe ich noch ein dickes Fragezeichen?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Samstag geht bei mir mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit (wer hat Interesse?) - bei Sonntag sehe ich noch ein dickes Fragezeichen?



Ich kann nur Sonntag.

@Jazz; wo willst du heute starten? Müsste um ca. 21 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein. Ist das Ok?
Fahre aber nur bei gutem Wetter.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juni 2008)

Samstag klappt nicht. Wenn dann am Sonntag, die Tendenz geht derzeit in Richtung Taunus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (6. Juni 2008)

Ich geh heute Nachmittag mal mit meinem Sohn nach Wasserlos in den Bikepark bissl gucken und staunen. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab, hat uns doch in Beerfelden der Wasserloser Biker von einem Sommerfest am 6.6. im Bikepark Wasserlos erzählt?

@[email protected] Heute 1900 B8 (evtl. wirds ein, zwei Minütchen später, aber das kennste ja schon von mir... .) Muss meinen Sohn vorher noch nach Hause bringen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Juni 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich geh heute Nachmittag mal mit meinem Sohn nach Wasserlos in den Bikepark bissl gucken und staunen. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab, hat uns doch in Beerfelden der Wasserloser Biker von einem Sommerfest am 6.6. im Bikepark Wasserlos erzählt?
> 
> @[email protected] Heute 1900 B8 (evtl. wirds ein, zwei Minütchen später, aber das kennste ja schon von mir... .) Muss meinen Sohn vorher noch nach Hause bringen.



Ok 19:00 Uhr ...

Ich seh schon dein Sohneman wird schon in eine Richtung gedrückt.


----------



## _jazzman_ (6. Juni 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich seh schon dein Sohneman wird schon in eine Richtung gedrückt.



Quatsch! Der soll machen woran er Spaß hat...
Momentan steht Radfahren aufm Mainradweg und Season hoch im Kurs. Das ist so ne Mischung wie Pommes mit Senf...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juni 2008)

Na ja, da sieht man den Peaty ja auch mal ganz kurz auf der Rolle. 

Solange der Kleine den Pfad der Tugend nicht verlässt, sei ihn (s)eine kurze Passage auf'm MRW zugestanden.


----------



## _jazzman_ (6. Juni 2008)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit dem restlichen Rudel aus?
Sonst keiner Lust und Zeit heute 1900 B8?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juni 2008)

Lust - ja
Zeit - nein (muss heute noch mal Löcher ins Papier stanzen )


----------



## fohns (6. Juni 2008)

bei mir ists heute schlecht.

Kulmi, wann solls denn samstag bei Dir gehen?
und wohin? wetter soll nicht so gut werden. 

sonntag geht bei mir auch, wäre für ne tour aber nur in unseren gefilden zu haben. klar, nur wesche dem kurze federwehch


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Juni 2008)

Bin heute um 1900 an der B8

SA geht möglicherweise 1400 bis 1800


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Samstag geht bei mir mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit (wer hat Interesse?) - bei Sonntag sehe ich noch ein dickes Fragezeichen?



auf vielfachen Wunsch mache ich das Unmögliche möglich: Sonntag klappt bei mir nun dooooch! 

Also *Sonntag, 08.06.2008: 11:30 Uhr an der B8* - ist das zeitlich im Interesse aller? Schlage vor, daß wir unser Revier ein wenig auskundschaften? Wenn nix dagegen spricht, würde ich mir gerne mal die Gegend Richtung "Fohns"hügel und Franzosenkopf genauer ansehen?  

Dafür gibts keine SamstagsTour...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (6. Juni 2008)

@ Kulminator

Bin am Sonntag an der B8.

Dann mal sehen was geht

Grüße

René


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> auf vielfachen Wunsch mache ich das Unmögliche möglich: Sonntag klappt bei mir nun dooooch!
> 
> Also *Sonntag, 08.06.2008: 11:30 Uhr an der B8* - ist das zeitlich im Interesse aller? Schlage vor, daß wir unser Revier ein wenig auskundschaften? Wenn nix dagegen spricht, würde ich mir gerne mal die Gegend Richtung "Fohns"hügel und Franzosenkopf genauer ansehen?
> 
> Dafür gibts keine SamstagsTour...



Ede, Jazz und ich hatten uns gerade geeinigt vieleicht so gegen 16.00 Uhr zu starten da Jazz nicht früher kann... Was nun


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juni 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ede, Jazz und ich hatten uns gerade geeinigt vieleicht so gegen 16.00 Uhr zu starten da Jazz nicht früher kann... Was nun



habe von Leuten gehört, die sich von 11:30 Uhr bis 16:00 Uhr warmgefahren haben...


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Juni 2008)

Ich bin auch SO um 1130 Uhr am Start.

Sorry, Nico aber 1600 Uhr ist mir doch ein wenig spät.


----------



## _jazzman_ (6. Juni 2008)

@[email protected] Wünsch euch schon mal viel Spaß, ich kann leider nicht so früh. 
Wenn ihr mir eine gute Fährte legt, geh ich am Nachmittag auf Spurensuche und fahr eure Tour nach.

Die nächsten Tage wirds dann erst mal nix mit gemeinsamen Runden. 
Am Dienstag gehts zu meinem Schatz nach Klagenfurt, am Donnerstag wird Jogi's Truppe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gegen die Kroaten angefeuert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und nächstes Wochenende bin ich dann wieder im Lande.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Juni 2008)

Wenn Jazz nicht Böse ist würde ich dann auch um 11.30 Uhr fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (7. Juni 2008)

sonntag: bin auch dabei!

bis denne und viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (8. Juni 2008)

Moin moin, die Sonne lacht - vergesst die Sonnencreme nicht ...

@fohns: soll ich dich abholen kommen (kurz vor Elf) und wir genehmigen uns vorher die Bulau-Trails?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen,
wie ist denn heute die Streckenführung Kulmi ??


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Juni 2008)

Morsche. Viel Spaß auf der Tour. 

Ich vergnüge mich heute mal im Taunus.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Juni 2008)

@ heutige Tourer,

Franzosenkopf usw. klingt äusserst verlockend, mir ist aber selbst 11.30 zu spät, muss heute mittag um 5e spätestens geduscht und satt im Auto gen' CZ sitzen  

Kann nur eine kleine Runde drehen und das war eine besch. Woche, keinen einen Kilometer bis jetzt abgespult.

Have Fun!

der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (8. Juni 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> wie ist denn heute die Streckenführung Kulmi ??



gute Frage... das entscheiden wir kurzfristig vor Ort...  

@ Kombi: schade  

Rest: see you


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Juni 2008)

Das war mal wieder eine Super Tour, Danke Kulmi.  
Ich glaube, wenn sich die Wölfe zahlreich versammeln und zu einer Tour rufen kann es nur Super sein. Haben ein schönen Walweg gefunden und haben mal wieder in einem Bach geplanscht.  

Das Bier ist schon kalt gestellt für heute Abend.


----------



## Instantcold (8. Juni 2008)

Ich kann mich Sofa nur anschließen.

Hier die Bilder von Mtb-Ede´s Brille  











Die Video´s der Bachquerung hab ich auch noch.

Wer die bei YouTube hochladen kann, bitte mal per pn melden.

Grüße an alle

Die Tour war Super, danke Kulmi.


----------



## Kulminator (8. Juni 2008)

geil wars heute - wie immer mit euch...  

Zu den hessischen Walwegen müssen wir unbedingt die Tage nochmal hin... Schon fast unglaublich, was man alles so entdeckt... 

ich hab gleich schon mal einen *LMB für Dienstag Abend* vorbereitet...

Schönes Spiel heute abend...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Juni 2008)

Wenn Kinder Spielen sind sie glücklich.

Kulmi in Action:





Ede macht Platsch





Und Sofa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Juni 2008)

Soso. Da werden aus Wölfen Wasserratten.

Was hat Ede denn mit der Brille angestellt?

Im Taunus war's heute auch ganz nett.   Der WAB-Anteil lag nur knapp im zweistelligen Bereich. Und das auch nur, weil wir irgendwann wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück mussten.


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Juni 2008)

Bruder da waren so hübsche Frauen am Pausenpunkt da ist mir die Brille auf der Nase explodiert. 

Nightride zum Aschaffenburger Volksfest : FR 20.06, SA 21.06. oder FR 27.06. , SA 28.06. möglich. 

Wird immer lustiger bei unseren Touren 

Gruß Ede


----------



## fohns (9. Juni 2008)

genau  

klasse tour und thx an den giude, mitfahrer und pausendamen.
das mit dem umfahren von gleich drei  gewittern hat ja bestens geklappt.

am dienstag gibts zwei touren: außer der KulminaTour gibts mainspacken ab druckhaus richtung AB, dauer ab druckhaus etwa 2 std. startzeit steht noch aus, daher:
@instantcold
bleibt es bei dienstag 17 uhr abmarsch??

bis demnächt,
fohns.


----------



## Instantcold (9. Juni 2008)

@ fohns und den Rest  

Ja bleibt bei 17 Uhr ab Druckhaus.

Ich werde gegen 16 Uhr in Offenbach starten und locker Richtung Druckhaus aufbrechen.

Interessenten sind gerne Willkommen.

LMB folgt.


Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Soso. Da werden aus Wölfen Wasserratten.
> 
> Was hat Ede denn mit der Brille angestellt?
> 
> Im Taunus war's heute auch ganz nett.   Der WAB-Anteil lag nur knapp im zweistelligen Bereich. Und das auch nur, weil wir irgendwann wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück mussten.



in der A- und der B-Note waren die Wölfe bei der Bachüberquerung wieder mal erstklassig. Und am Pausenpunkt gibt es keine Frauen (psssst: nicht weitersagen, sonst ist es dort bald zuuuu überlaufen)! 

Der niedrige WAB Anteil ist ein ganz klares Plus für den Taunus - der hohe Gehalt an Ausflüglern an Sonntagen trübt aber das Bild... 

Gruss und schöne Woche.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> in der A- und der B-Note waren die Wölfe bei der Bachüberquerung wieder mal erstklassig. Und am Pausenpunkt gibt es keine Frauen (psssst: nicht weitersagen, sonst ist es dort bald zuuuu überlaufen)!
> 
> Der niedrige WAB Anteil ist ein ganz klares Plus für den Taunus - der hohe Gehalt an Ausflüglern an Sonntagen trübt aber das Bild...
> 
> Gruss und schöne Woche.



wo wir fahren gibts gar keine ausflügler, die wege sind zum laufen nicht geeignet


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juni 2008)

Viel zu steil und unwegsam, absolut wandereruntauglich.  

Ich muß aber unbedingt auch mal wieder im Spessart fahren. Vielleicht komme ich morgen rechtzeitig aus'm Büro. Dann könnte es was werden.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo wir fahren gibts gar keine ausflügler, die wege sind zum laufen nicht geeignet



verstehe


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich muß aber unbedingt auch mal wieder im Spessart fahren. Vielleicht komme ich morgen rechtzeitig aus'm Büro. Dann könnte es was werden.



ja, seh mal zu, daß es klappt. 

Ich hab eben gesehen, daß ich morgen bis 18 Uhr einen Termin habe. Falls die Sache länger dauert, wirds zeitlich etwas eng - dann müssen wir improvisieren, z.B. Ede übernimmt die Gruppe und ich treff euch irgendwo tief im Spessart....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (9. Juni 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ fohns und den Rest
> 
> Ja bleibt bei 17 Uhr ab Druckhaus.
> Ich werde gegen 16 Uhr in Offenbach starten und locker Richtung Druckhaus aufbrechen.
> ...



Kann sein, dass ich gar nicht mitfahren kann. mich hat so ein saovieh in die hand gestochen. das wird dicker und dicker.
ich werde morgen nochmal posten, ob ich mitfahren kann


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juni 2008)

Mach dir 'nen Essigumschlag. Das hilft.


----------



## fohns (9. Juni 2008)

danke, bruder, das ist ein guter tip, daran hab ich noch garnicht gedacht  das versuche ich gleich mal, die eisbeutelverbände bringen gar nix.

jetzt hab ich halt ne pranke


----------



## Instantcold (9. Juni 2008)

@ fohns

Ich mache morgen die Tour, kannst ja nochmal eine pn machen, wenn es überhaupt nicht geht, wenn doch, stehe ich um 17 Uhr am Druckhaus.

Mein Bike will Spacken   


Mal sehen ob morgen wieder ein paar Nette "Höhenmeter" am Main unterwegs sind


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2008)

also wen es interessiert und als Einstimmung auf das geplante Bike Wochenende im Kulmi-Land: 

hier ein paar ausgewählte Bilder meines Abenteuers von letzter Woche. An diesem Tag waren es 53 km und 1600 hm - getreu dem Motto des Frankenwaldes: "im Zweifelsfalle immer bergauf"...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juni 2008)

Kulmi, Ede - was wäre denn ein alternativer Treffpunkt?

Evtl. schaffe ich es nicht bis 19.00 h zum Parkplatz. 
19.10 h an der Kreuzung Birkenhainer - X11 wäre besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kulmi, Ede - was wäre denn ein alternativer Treffpunkt?
> 
> Evtl. schaffe ich es nicht bis 19.00 h zum Parkplatz.
> 19.10 h an der Kreuzung Birkenhainer - X11 wäre besser.



geht i.O...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Juni 2008)

Wer fährt denn heute Abend alles? Und wie lange wollt ihr machen??


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juni 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn heute Abend alles? Und wie lange wollt ihr machen??



guckst du *hier* ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> guckst du *hier* ...



Ok.. nicht gesehen.

Aber mittel, mittel.  

Werde auch da sein.


----------



## fohns (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo leute, die spackentour kann ich nicht mitfahren.
Bruders heilkunst hat nicht ganz gereicht, die hand ist immer noch sehr dick (wenn auch etwas besser...).


Euch auf allen wegen viel spaß vom 
fohns.


----------



## Instantcold (10. Juni 2008)

@ fohns

dann mal gute Besserung

@ rest

Wenn sich keiner meldet zum Spacken, werde ich durchfahren.
Mal sehen bin ja online und beobachte mal das geschehen bis zum Feierabend


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juni 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Aber mittel, mittel.



lass mich doch mal untertreiben ... wir suchen ja schliesslich immer Mit-Täter...


----------



## Instantcold (10. Juni 2008)

@ Kulmi

Wenn mir der Sonntag nicht so in den Beinen hängen würde, würde ich mich ja der Tour anschließen, aber ich glaube meine Beine wollen heute keine großen Steigungen fahren   

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2008)

@[email protected] Ich komme dann mit dem Bruder zusammen zum Treffpunkt am X11er!
Ihr braucht nicht am B8 Parkplatz zu warten!!!!

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich komme dann mit dem Bruder zusammen zum Treffpunkt am X11er!
> Ihr braucht nicht am B8 Parkplatz zu warten!!!!
> 
> // Rocky



kommt ihr mit einem Tandem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich komme dann mit dem Bruder zusammen zum Treffpunkt am X11er!
> Ihr braucht nicht am B8 Parkplatz zu warten!!!!
> 
> // Rocky



schön wenn das sogut zwischen euch klappt und ihr zusammen kommt


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schön wenn das sogut zwischen euch klappt und ihr zusammen kommt



obacht sonst......


----------



## Instantcold (10. Juni 2008)

So Main-Spacken ist fertig für Heute.

@ fohns

Da haste was verpasst, waren einige Höhenmeter unterwegs und 2 haben mich sogar direkt gestoppt und nach Luft gefragt 

War eben noch bei meiner Bike-Werkstatt und habe jetzt erstmal ne Pause, die erste Shimano HG53 ist fertig, denke mal das die Touren der beiden Sonntage nicht ganz unschuldig sind  okay mein Kampfgewicht auch  Jetzt kommt mal eine SRAM 970 zum einsatz, muss nur noch mein Bike morgen Abend vorbei bringen.

So dann mal bis die Tage...

Und schon mal die Frage in die Runde, was wird denn für Sonntag geplant???


----------



## fohns (10. Juni 2008)

Danke für die Wünsche, IC.
Hast zuviel Kraft in den Beinen.
Das kann teuer werden 

Schade dennoch, das nächste mal bin ich wieder dabei.
Aber nicht vor sonntag. Die Pfote halt.......


----------



## Instantcold (10. Juni 2008)

@ fohns

Also die beiden Mädels waren sehr nett    


Das mit der Kraft in den Beinen stimmt wohl, sonst wäre ja die Kette nicht hin...  

Ich glaube ich muss nen Gewerbe anmelden und mein eigener Kunde werden, wenn es so weiter geht


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juni 2008)

Schee war's. Ein geschmeidiger Sommerabend. Wir haben doch den ein oder anderen netten Spielplatz im Wald, und das mit vertretbarer Bergaufquote.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Juni 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> So Main-Spacken ist fertig für Heute.
> 
> @ fohns
> 
> ...



Das nächste mal musst du gleich schreiben das es Weibliche Wesen waren. Sonnst liest doch keiner zu Ende.  

Hatte Gestern noch eine Begegnung der Grünen Art. Dürfte mir eine Sachliche Aufklärung anhören was alles ohne Licht passieren kann. Es war aber eine nette Dame ( habe mein Charme spielen lassen )   ,hat mich mit einer Verwarnung davon kommen lassen. Und ausserdem war ich 3 Strassen weiter zu Hause.

Das kann nur mal wieder mir verpassen. Ducrch diese Verzögerung war ich erst um 22.35 Uhr zu Hause.  _Das ist auf alle fälle zu Spät_.


----------



## Instantcold (11. Juni 2008)

@ sofa

Ich habe gestern auch ein Rudel grüne am Main gesehen, aber ob die was von mir wollten???  

Aber was für Höhenmeter sind denn sonst am Main unterwegs?? Es muss sich doch um weibliche Wesen handeln  
Werde für dich demnächst mal Bilder machen von unterwegs, dann kannste dir das Streckenprofil mal anschauen


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juni 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ducrch diese Verzögerung war ich erst um 22.35 Uhr zu Hause.  _Das ist auf alle fälle zu Spät_.



wo hast du dich denn nur wieder rumgetrieben ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wo hast du dich denn nur wieder rumgetrieben ???



Habe geflirtet... Was sonst  

Was geht denn am Donnerstag also Morgen???


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juni 2008)

Moin Spessartwölfe and friends,

Sommerzeit ist Urlaubszeit - aus diesem Grunde werden wir unseren Carbon- und Aluschönheiten ein paar Tage Urlaub im Kulmi-Land gönnen.  

Lasst uns im August ein Wochenende (Freitag abend - Sonntag abend) in den romatischen Frankenwald mit knackigen Anstiegen und anspruchsvollen Abfahrten reisen. 
*Termin: 22-24.August 2008.* 
Bei der Hotelsuche bin ich im Tal der wilden Rodach zwischen Kronach und Hof beim Gasthof Fels (www.gasthoffels.de) fündig geworden. Übernachtung incl Felsenfrühstück a la Carte liegt bei 29 EUR pro Person und Nacht. Dort gibt es 8 DZ und 1 EZ. Am geplanten Wochenende sind dort noch Zimmer frei - ich weiss aber nicht genau wie viele - deshalb bestätigt mir bitte schnell eure Teilnahme (weiblicher Anhang ist natürlich gerne willkommen) zur Buchung der freien Kontingente. Falls sich hier mehr Interessenten melden als freie Zimmer verfügbar sind, müssen wir alternative Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten suchen bzw das Los entscheiden lassen. 

Zum geplanten Ablauf des Wochenendes: 

- Samstags können wir die MTB7 (siehe www.frankenwald-aktiv.de) unter die Stollen nehmen (dort findet man - tief im Wald verborgen - die längste Treppe der Welt). Als Tourenguide wird uns Schu2000 (Sven) zur Verfügung stehen, der bereits auf der Suche neuer Trails ist.  
- Sonntags ins Steinachtal und den Mühlenweg (www.markt-presseck.de/Freizeit/Wandern/wandern.html)  - ist zwar ein Wanderweg, aber sehr trailig und wer behauptet, daß der nicht befahrbar ist??  
- Samstag Abends bietet sich ein Besuch des Kronacher Freischiessens (www.kronacher-freischiessen.com) an...   Alternativ lasst uns auf der Hotelterasse gemütlich zusammensitzen und unsere gemeinsamen Abenteuer begiessen. 
- Sonntag Nachmittag Heimreise.  

Die Anreise mit eigenen PKWs müssen wir irgendwie organisieren - ich stelle meinen Kombi zur Verfügung. 

Also sagt mir bitte schnell zu (per PN oder Mail bitte), ob und mit wieviel Personen ihr mitkommt? Freu mich auf eure Zusagen. 

Gruss Kulmi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Juni 2008)

Hört sich sehr sehr gut an Kulmi. Und auf den 1. Blick könnte es sogar mit dem Termin klappen. Wenn ich recht in erinnerung bin dann bin ich Anfang August in Berlin. Um aber sicher zu gehen muss ich meine bessere hälfte mal fragen. Könnte aber klappen. 

Nur halt das Problem das ich kein Automobil habe. Aber das können wir ja dann so regeln.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Juni 2008)

Gefällt mir. Allerdings unter dem Vorbehalt, dass die Eintracht an diesem WE kein Heimspiel hat.


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Allerdings unter dem Vorbehalt, dass die Eintracht an diesem WE kein Heimspiel hat.



Dafür sind die Zimmer mit Radio und Sat-TV ausgestattet....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Juni 2008)

Stadionatmosphäre rulez.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (11. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Stadionatmosphäre rulez.



dafür sind wir dabei - Cheerleaders inclusive...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Juni 2008)

Kann mir mal bitte jemand die Liste mit den Daten der Spesartwölfe geben.

Edit: Was ist wegen Morgen?? Fährt keiner???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Juni 2008)

Morgen geht's gegen die Kroaten.  

Ich vermute, da wird viel Platz auf den umliegenden Radwegen sein.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morgen geht's gegen die Kroaten.
> 
> Ich vermute, da wird viel Platz auf den umliegenden Radwegen sein.



Mist Natürlich....


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Juni 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte jemand die Liste mit den Daten der Spesartwölfe geben.
> 
> Edit: Was ist wegen Morgen?? Fährt keiner???



Habe sie dir an deine gmx Adresse gemailt!

// Rocky


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habe sie dir an deine gmx Adresse gemailt!
> 
> // Rocky



Supi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Juni 2008)

Ede, Rocky und ich wollen am Samstag nach Willingen, ist noch jemand vor Ort?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Juni 2008)

War gestern bei Dr. G. aus G. mien Bike zur durchsicht bringen. Und da habe ich ein Bike mit der Magura Wotan gesehen und dachte mir das vieleicht Ede und oder Jazz mal Lust hätten sich diese anzusehen, da ihr ja interesse an dieser Gabel gezeigt habt.
Wie gesagt nur zu Info.


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Juni 2008)

Sofa, danke hab ich schon. In Finale hatte die Wotan einer der Trainer am Bike. Sehr gute Gabel !


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Juni 2008)

Fährt jemand morgen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Juni 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Fährt jemand morgen ?



Yep,
wahrscheinlich aber wieder recht früh...muss mal hören was meine bessere Hälfte sagt. Es ist noch Schulfest und wir haben Grilldienst und drinken das Restbier aus  

Melde mich nochemal

der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (14. Juni 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Fährt jemand morgen ?



Wolltest du nicht eine Tour einsetzen?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2008)

@Kulmi wg. frangen: müßen wir selbst buchen oder machst du das?


----------



## Kulminator (14. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin Spessartwölfe and friends,
> 
> Sommerzeit ist Urlaubszeit - aus diesem Grunde werden wir unseren Carbon- und Aluschönheiten ein paar Tage Urlaub im Kulmi-Land gönnen.
> 
> ...



Buchungsbestätigungen des Hotels sind eingetroffen   - schick ich euch bei Gelegenheit per Mail...  

Gruss Kulmi


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juni 2008)




----------



## Kulminator (14. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



für euch tu ich (fast) alles   - ausser Treppenrunterfahren


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wolltest du nicht eine Tour einsetzen?



Wofür wenn keiner fahren will ?


----------



## Kulminator (15. Juni 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wofür wenn keiner fahren will ?



ich will ...  

na ja, das Wetter scheint ja heute nicht so mitzuspielen?   Dann drehe ich eine  kurze Runde ... Ich schau in ner Stunde hier nochmal zwecks Wetter und möglicher Mitfahrer...


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Juni 2008)

Bin wieder im Lande... 




Kulminator schrieb:


> Dann drehe ich eine  kurze Runde ...



Wann, Wo und wie lange ist denn deine kurze Runde geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (15. Juni 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Bin wieder im Lande...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weiss noch nicht genau - am liebsten immer dem Schlechtwetterwolken ausweichen. Laut WetterOnline könnte es in den nächsten 2-3 Stunden trocken bleiben, also mach ich in der nächsten halben - dreiviertel Stunde los...

Hast du eine Idee für eine Tour?


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Juni 2008)

Hab mir keine Gedanken zu ner Tour gemacht. 
Schlag was vor... Treffpunkt? Uhrzeit? Route?


----------



## Kulminator (15. Juni 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hab mir keine Gedanken zu ner Tour gemacht.
> Schlag was vor... Treffpunkt? Uhrzeit? Route?



1130 B8 - und bring den Ede mit. Wir fahren halt mal ins Kahltal...


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Juni 2008)

OK. Aber das mit den 2-3Stunden trocken war wohl nix... Hier fängst grad an zu regnen... 

Ede, treffen wir uns beim BMW Arnold?


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Juni 2008)

Bin grad aufgestanden. Ich beeil mich. BMW um 1115 Uhr.


----------



## Kulminator (15. Juni 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> OK. Aber das mit den 2-3Stunden trocken war wohl nix... Hier fängst grad an zu regnen...
> 
> Ede, treffen wir uns beim BMW Arnold?



hier Sonnenschein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (15. Juni 2008)

So, gereinigt und gestärkt gehts gleich viel besser. Bin auf dem Heimweg dann doch nach nass geworden - war aber irgendwie zu schnell für die bösen Regentropfen - hab also nicht zuuu viel abbekommen.  War heute ne interessante Tour und kein "SB"  

Hier ist der *LMB für Dienstag abend 19 Uhr an der B8*...


----------



## Instantcold (16. Juni 2008)

Moin Kulmi,

ich bin morgen geschäftlich unterwegs, sollte ich es schaffen werde ich zum B8 Parkplatz kommen, dann brauche ich nicht alleine eine Runde zu drehen.

Aber wartet nicht auf mich, weil ich nicht weis wie lange ich unterwegs bin.

Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## Kulminator (16. Juni 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Moin Kulmi,
> 
> ich bin morgen geschäftlich unterwegs, sollte ich es schaffen werde ich zum B8 Parkplatz kommen, dann brauche ich nicht alleine eine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## _jazzman_ (16. Juni 2008)

Wie ist denn das allgemeine Interesse am Samstag oder Sonntag nach Beerfelden oder Winterberg zu fahren, wenn das Wetter passt?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,
melde mich wohlbefindend zurück aus dem schönen Türingen. Habe auch mein Bike bei Dr. G. abgeholt und bin wieder für alle schandtaten bereit.

Für Morgen muss ich mal gucken ob es klappt. Wenn ja melde ich mich an.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juni 2008)

Morgen wird's nichts, ich komme nicht rechtzeitig aus'm Büro.
Derzeit gibt's ein freies Zeitfenster am Mittwoch und am Sonntag.


----------



## Instantcold (16. Juni 2008)

Ich muss für morgen absagen, hab probleme nach der Tour heute mit meinem Umwerfer, muss mich erstmal darum kümmern.

Viel Spaß Euch morgen

Bis die Tage


----------



## Kulminator (16. Juni 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Ich muss für morgen absagen, hab probleme nach der Tour heute mit meinem Umwerfer, muss mich erstmal darum kümmern.
> 
> Viel Spaß Euch morgen
> 
> Bis die Tage



  schade    nach dem heutigen Sieg kann ichs verkraften.  

Als Umwerferexperte hat sich übrigens unser fohns kürzlich ausgezeichnet - oder eben Dr. G...


----------



## Instantcold (17. Juni 2008)

Ich versuche heute abend wenn ich heim komme, gleich mal nach zu schauen, seit gesten schleift der Umwerfer in den kleinen Ritzeln, egal auf welchem Blatt vorne.

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat gerne her damit, vielleicht bin ich ja dann doch heute abend noch am Start, hängt auch davon ab, wielange ich heute geschäftlich unterwegs bin...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2008)

Wenn er am Ritzel schleift, dann ist er entweder verbogen oder sitzt schief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (17. Juni 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Ich versuche heute abend wenn ich heim komme, gleich mal nach zu schauen, seit gesten schleift der Umwerfer in den kleinen Ritzeln, egal auf welchem Blatt vorne.
> 
> Wenn jemand eine Idee hat gerne her damit, vielleicht bin ich ja dann doch heute abend noch am Start, hängt auch davon ab, wielange ich heute geschäftlich unterwegs bin...



Hört sich danach an, daß die Züge sich etwas geweitet haben und der Umwerfer nicht mehr sauber ausgerichtet ist? Das sollte mit etwas Drehen an der Rändelschraube (oben am Schalthebel) zu berichtigen sein? 

Dieser Tip ist kostenlos - für weitergehende Hinweise rufen Sie bitte meine kostenpflichtige Servicehotline 0151 59169148 (0.5 l Hefeweizen pro angefangener halber Stunde, Abrechnung im 30 Minuten Takt)...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Juni 2008)

Wie sieht es eigentlich für diesen Freitag aus. Wollten doch ein Nightride zum Aschaffenburger Fest machen.


----------



## fohns (17. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Als Umwerferexperte hat sich übrigens unser fohns kürzlich ausgezeichnet - oder eben Dr. G...



Mehr Umwerfer denn Experte


----------



## _jazzman_ (17. Juni 2008)

Ich werd heute Abend nicht mitfahren. Bin gerade erst aus dem Büro raus und heute irgendwie wasserscheu. 
Hier wirds grad bissl feucht von oben und da ich seit gestern nicht so ganz fit und etwas verschnupft bin, werde ich heute Couch, Fernseher und Fussball-EM Vorrang gewähren.

Have Fun...


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Juni 2008)

Jo, sieht nicht so DOLL aus, da draussen (nee, nicht der Fohns... ), bin aber extra früh nach Hause und willens zu fahren.
[email protected]@B8


----------



## _jazzman_ (17. Juni 2008)

*Frage an alle:*

Hat jemand einen größeren Anhänger (ein- oder zweiachser) mit Plane oder Koffer, den er mir vom 25.06. bis 29.06. ausleihen würde? 
Wenn ja, bitte kurze PM an mich.

Merci.


----------



## Instantcold (17. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hört sich danach an, daß die Züge sich etwas geweitet haben und der Umwerfer nicht mehr sauber ausgerichtet ist? Das sollte mit etwas Drehen an der Rändelschraube (oben am Schalthebel) zu berichtigen sein?
> 
> Dieser Tip ist kostenlos - für weitergehende Hinweise rufen Sie bitte meine kostenpflichtige Servicehotline 0151 59169148 (0.5 l Hefeweizen pro angefangener halber Stunde, Abrechnung im 30 Minuten Takt)...



Danke für den Tipp, war es aber leider nicht.
Der Umwerfer hatte sich bedingt durch ein Verkanten beim Schalten etwas "verdreht" habe es mit meinem NAchbarn vorhin gerichtet und jetzt geht es wieder  

Das mit der Servicehotline ist notiert, hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätten wir uns irgendwo treffen können, war um kurz vor 19 Uhr da und habe sofort das Bike repariert und habe dann halt alleine eine Runde gedreht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Juni 2008)

Tolle Buchbergtour, heute  Danke, Ede & Kulmi
Mal die Trails aus einer anderen Richtung kennengelernt.

Und die *'Anopheles buchbergensis' *haben ganze Arbeit geleistet...mich juckts mächtig auf den Armen und Beinen  

Samstag wird's definitiv nichts, meine Holde hat die Verwandschaft eingeladen und ich darf den Küchenbullen am Grillomat geben

Gute Nacht, der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (17. Juni 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Tolle Buchbergtour, heute  Danke, Ede & Kulmi
> Mal die Trails aus einer anderen Richtung kennengelernt.
> 
> Und die *'Anopheles buchbergensis' *haben ganze Arbeit geleistet...mich juckts mächtig auf den Armen und Beinen



hab auch einige hässliche Beulen an Armen und Beinen... aber die heutige Trailtour wars wert - jeden einzelnen Einstich...  

Unser Dienstagstermin hat sich mittlerweile gut etabliert - mit oder ohne Einkehr  

Fürs WE (Samstag) hat Ede was in Planung - watch out...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Juni 2008)

Warum immer Samstag?  

Das ist ein ganz schlechter Termin. Sonntag wäre besser.


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. Juni 2008)

Sorry, Bruder aber wir sind die letzten 4 WE immer am Sonntag gefahren.

Volksfestride wird erstmal auf den FR 27.06.08 verschoben. Wetter zu unsicher.

Dafür geht es am SA den 21.06.08 zur Hohen Warte. LMB vorhanden


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Juni 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sorry, Bruder aber wir sind die letzten 4 WE immer am Sonntag gefahren.
> 
> Volksfestride wird erstmal auf den FR 27.06.08 verschoben. Wetter zu unsicher.
> 
> Dafür geht es am SA den 21.06.08 zur Hohen Warte. LMB vorhanden



Am 27.06.08 wird es bei mir eng da ich schon was anderes vorhab.


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Juni 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sorry, Bruder aber wir sind die letzten 4 WE immer am Sonntag gefahren.
> 
> Volksfestride wird erstmal auf den FR 27.06.08 verschoben. Wetter zu unsicher.
> 
> Dafür geht es am SA den 21.06.08 zur Hohen Warte. LMB vorhanden



Bei mir wird es am Samstag auch nix. 
@Bruder  Wie sieht es am Sonntag aus der Luxx hat was vom Winterstein erzählt.

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @Bruder  Wie sieht es am Sonntag aus der Luxx hat was vom Winterstein erzählt.



Das hab ich auch gelesen. Oldrizzo bietet eine Tour ab Bad Nauheim an. Wenn das Wetter am Sonntag mitspielt und meine Erkältung besser ist, wollte ich auch mitfahren.

Edit: Wegen Hohe Warte am Samstag kann ich noch nicht 100% zusagen. Ich hab meinen Kleinen von Freitag auf Samstag ja immer bei mir und muss mal schauen ob 1130 machbar ist...


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juni 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Dafür geht es am SA den 21.06.08 zur Hohen Warte. LMB vorhanden



bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es am Samstag auch nix.
> @Bruder  Wie sieht es am Sonntag aus der Luxx hat was vom Winterstein erzählt.
> 
> // Rocky



Samstag stehen einige Arbeiten im Haus und im Garten an. Die haben Vorrang.

Sonntag klingt sehr gut. Ich muss aber mal sehen ob ich das meinen Rad noch zumuten kann. Keine Ahnung wie lange ein gerissener Rahmen hält und wie schnell der Ersatz beikommt. Und auf eine Wanderung zurück zum Ausgangspunkt habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Samstag stehen einige Arbeiten im Haus und im Garten an. Die haben Vorrang.
> 
> Sonntag klingt sehr gut. Ich muss aber mal sehen ob ich das meinen Rad noch zumuten kann. Keine Ahnung wie lange ein gerissener Rahmen hält und wie schnell der Ersatz beikommt. Und auf eine Wanderung zurück zum Ausgangspunkt habe ich keine Lust.



Stell dich nicht so an! Wenn dir der nette Serviceman von Scott nicht gesagt hätte, das dein Rahmen def ist, hättest du es auch erst gemerkt, wenn du ein Klapprad gehabt hättest.

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2008)

Liest du aus meinen Zeilen, dass ich defintiv abgesagt habe? Ich habe nur meine momentanen Bedenken zum Ausdruck gebracht.


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Liest du aus meinen Zeilen, dass ich defintiv abgesagt habe? Ich habe nur meine momentanen Bedenken zum Ausdruck gebracht.



Ich habe zwischen den Zeilen gelesen!


----------



## fohns (18. Juni 2008)

Ede und Hohe Warte
bei mir gehts ausnahmsweise nur samstag.
bin dabei und freu mich schon riesig, die tour wollte ich schon lange mal wieder fahren.
allerdings muss ich dieses mal verlässlich und spätestens um 18.30 uhr wieder zu hause (!) sein, da ich ein festes abendprogramm hab.
kann sein, dass ich mich daher etwas früher ausklinken muss.
Ede, wie sieht es denn mit der etwas genaueren fahrzeit aus, kannst Du das einschätzen?

Bruder
oh jesses. schon wieder was kaputt  ?

bis denne mit vielen grüßen vom 
fohns.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Juni 2008)

Ach, nix schlimmes.


----------



## fohns (18. Juni 2008)

na dann


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. Juni 2008)

fohns: Nach der Tour brauchst Du kein Abendprogramm mehr... 

Den Hahnenkamm hab ich schon gestrichen, beim Steinbachtal kämpf ich noch mit mir. Wollt ich aber schon fahren , oder wir erhöhen das Tempo auf schnell 
1830 HU sollte aber möglich sein.


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mich für Samstag mal angemeldet, muss aber mal schauen wie ich das zeitlich mit 1130 gebacken bekomme. Wenn ja, bin ich auf jedenfall pünklich am Treffpunkt. Braucht also nicht auf mich warten, wenn es bei mir doch nicht klappen sollte.

Wie schaut es denn morgen aus? Hat jemand Lust und Zeit auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde vor dem Fussballspiel? EM bedingte Fahrzeit wäre ca. 1800 bis max. 2000.

Sonntag werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich Oldrizzos' Taunus Tour ab Bad Nauheim rund um den Winterstein mitfahren. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, ich hätte noch einen Platz im Auto frei.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juni 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn morgen aus? Hat jemand Lust und Zeit auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde vor dem Fussballspiel? EM bedingte Fahrzeit wäre ca. 1800 bis max. 2000.



sorry, morgen ists ganz schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Juni 2008)

Hab mir entweder gestern eine Buchberg-Zecke oder heute eine Kellerskopf-Zecke aus dem Taunus mitgebracht  
Uncool.
Muss das beobachten...
Leute, passt auf, die Dinger fallen wie Ninjas von den Büschen
Hab jetzt die Schnauze voll, tröste mich mit 'nem Pilsner Urquell.
Samstag = Familie. Sonntags geht vielleicht was. 

Grusz, der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (20. Juni 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hab mir entweder gestern eine Buchberg-Zecke oder heute eine Kellerskopf-Zecke aus dem Taunus mitgebracht
> Uncool.
> Muss das beobachten...
> Leute, passt auf, die Dinger fallen wie Ninjas von den Büschen
> ...



diese Mistviecher - nächstes Mal bade ich vorher in Autan und gurgle mit Antizeck ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Juni 2008)

Nur nochmal zum verständniss, morgen 11:30 Uhr an der B8 Parkbucht. War im LMB nicht erwähnt worden.


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Juni 2008)

1130 Parkbucht B8??????  
Ich dachte Treffpunkt ist um 1130 am Wasserturm in Kahl so wie es im LMB steht??


Was sind das eigentlich für schweinchenrosa und babyblaue Smilies? Haben die was geraucht?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Juni 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> 1130 Parkbucht B8??????
> Ich dachte Treffpunkt ist um 1130 am Wasserturm in Kahl so wie es im LMB steht??
> 
> 
> Was sind das eigentlich für schweinchenrosa und babyblaue Smilies? Haben die was geraucht?




Oh, habe ich übersehen. Dann halt Wasserturm um 11:30 Uhr.

Was für Smilies??


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Juni 2008)

Na die Smilies hier im Forum... Die sehen auf einmal alle so krank aus...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. Juni 2008)

Das war ja mal wie immer eine schöne Tour mit SB endung. 

Aber ich sehe in der Hohenmark noch viel Potenzial.


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Juni 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe in der Hohenmark noch viel Potenzial.



 Hohemark? Bist Du sicher dass Du uns auf der SB-Tour begleitet hast oder war das dein Zwillingsbruder der heute mit auf der Hohen Warte war? 

War eine schöne Tour heute... Und die SB-Mainradweg-Einlage mit der Big Betty hat zum Schluss meine Beine ganz schön zum Glühen gebracht...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2008)

Jammer nicht. Wenn schon dieses Unwort, dann wenigstens mit der dicken Betty. Du hast einen Ruf zu verlieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Juni 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hohemark? Bist Du sicher dass Du uns auf der SB-Tour begleitet hast oder war das dein Zwillingsbruder der heute mit auf der Hohen Warte war?
> 
> War eine schöne Tour heute... Und die SB-Mainradweg-Einlage mit der Big Betty hat zum Schluss meine Beine ganz schön zum Glühen gebracht...



Natürlich meinte ich die Hohen Warte. Konnte mich nur nicht richtig Konzentrieren da ich so Hunger hatte.


----------



## fohns (22. Juni 2008)

Ein schönes wochenende sieht ungefähr so aus:
eine superklasse tour (danke, Ede!), superklasse gelände (gut, einige wege bergab waren fast, aber nur fast  "not fohnsy"), superklasse leute und ein schönes ziel im wölfegebiet.
und das beste:
so viele neue freunde 

viele grüße an alle vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Juni 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> eine superklasse tour (danke, Ede!), superklasse gelände (gut, einige wege bergab waren fast, aber nur fast  "not fohnsy"), superklasse leute und ein schönes ziel im wölfegebiet.
> und das beste:
> so viele neue freunde



wahre Worte


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Juni 2008)

So Freunde der gepflegten SB Tour. Der eigentlich für Freitag geplante Volksfest-Nightride findet nun am Dienstag den 24.06.08 statt.
LMB vorhanden.
Beste Wetteraussichten und halbe Preise sind günstige Bedingungen.

Mit der dortigen Achterbahn kann man risikolos Finale-Trails simulieren

Würde mich auch mal wieder über ein HC- Tourenangebot freuen!


----------



## Kulminator (22. Juni 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> So Freunde der gepflegten SB Tour. Der eigentlich für Freitag geplante Volksfest-Nightride findet nun am Dienstag den 24.06.08 statt.
> LMB vorhanden.
> Beste Wetteraussichten und halbe Preise sind günstige Bedingungen.
> 
> ...



nicht zu vergessen: die Wildwassertrails, grandiose Aussichten in luftiger Höhe und andere adrenalinsaugende Attraktionen...


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Juni 2008)

War ne schöne Tour heute mit einigen netten Trails.  Zum Schluss hab ich was von rund 36km und über 900Hm vernommen.

Am Dienstag wirds nix bei mir mit dem Volksfestride, ich verabschied mich nämlich mal wieder für ein paar Tage.
Morgen früh geht der Flieger nach Lyon und am Donnerstag gehts wieder zur Freundin nach Klagenfurt.

Bis die Tage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Juni 2008)

Hejhej,

auch ich verabschiede mich jetzt schon mal. Heute, nach einer 50km Tour zu meinem Bruder, werde ich mich unter der Woche zurückhalten. muss noch mal nach Köln, Stress, keine Lust Abends noch zu biken.

Aber, um die gleiche Uhrzeit in 7 Tagen habe ich bestimmt schon 2000hm in den Beinen 
Melde mich mal mit Liveberichten aus den Alpen

Grusz, und lasst mir den Spessart stehen

der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (22. Juni 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Aber, um die gleiche Uhrzeit in 7 Tagen habe ich bestimmt schon 2000hm in den Beinen
> Melde mich mal mit Liveberichten aus den Alpen



... na das wollen wir doch hoffen  ... lass es krachen


----------



## fohns (23. Juni 2008)

genau! viel spaß, Kombi!!

Dienstag
leute, ich kann erst morgen entscheiden, wie das klappt mit dem nightride.
möglicherweise werde ich einfach "nur so" mitfahren und direkt ohne stop auf dem fest wieder zurückspacken.

ich poste morgen was dazu

viele grüße
fohns.


----------



## Instantcold (23. Juni 2008)

Ich werde morgen wohl auch am Start sein zum Nightride, werde mir heute mal meine Funzel besorgen, liegt ja schon längere Zeit beim Händler.

Heute Mittag steht mal wieder Spacken am Main an, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust??? Fahre von Bad Offenbach Richtung Aschaffenburg, aber wie immer nicht wieder zurück 
Abfahrt so ab ca. 1630.


Ansonsten sehen wir uns morgen.


Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Juni 2008)

Mal sehen wann ich morgen aus dem Büro rauskomme.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. Juni 2008)

Ich kann Morgen net. Muss was mit der Besseren hälfte erledigen. 
Fährt einer Donnerstag??


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juni 2008)

Wenn meine Beine wieder mitspielen werde ich auch mitkommen.
Martina kommt evtl. auch mit oder hat jemand Einwände?

// Rocky


----------



## Instantcold (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo Spessartwölfe 

Nachdem Fohns und ich uns doch noch am Main getroffen hatten, haben wir beschlossen morgen eine Zubringer-Tour zum Nightride (Kahl Wasserturm, siehe LMB) anzubieten.

Treffpunkt ist gegen 18:15 Uhr am Druckhaus in Steinheim, Abfahrt ist geplant gegen 18:30 Uhr.

Ich selbst werde wieder ab Bad Offenbach starten, hier wäre Start die Fähre in Bürgel, Abfahrt gegen 17:30.

Interessenten sind gerne Willkommen. Ich werde an beiden Punkten für eine pünktliche Abfahrt sorgen 

Grüße

Fohns und Instantcold


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Juni 2008)

Sorry Jungs, mein Terminkalender und die heutige Tour sind nicht kompatibel. Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Kulminator (24. Juni 2008)

Schade,  Bruder. 

Wie schauts bei Familie Rocky aus?

Instantcold, fohns: hab wahrscheinlich mein liebe Mühe, rechtzeitig am Treffpunkt einzutreffen - der Umweg über Steinheim ist zeitlich nicht drinne... cu @ the watertower ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wie schauts bei Familie Rocky aus?



Noch gut!
Wenn nicht melde ich mich telefonisch ab!

// Rocky


----------



## fohns (24. Juni 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Hallo Spessartwölfe
> 
> Nachdem Fohns und ich uns doch noch am Main getroffen hatten, haben wir beschlossen morgen eine Zubringer-Tour zum Nightride (Kahl Wasserturm, siehe LMB) anzubieten.
> 
> ...



Du zeichnest schon für mich??????? 
egal, bin gegen 18.15 uhr da.


----------



## Instantcold (24. Juni 2008)

@ fohns

das war doch besprochen 

Bis gleich

Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## Instantcold (25. Juni 2008)

Moin Freunde der gestrigen Tour,

ich hoffe Ich hattet noch einen guten Heimweg, ich werde heute mal mein Rad hinsichtlich des Druckverlust im Hinterrad untersuchen.

@ Mtb-Ede

Klasse Tour, werde demnächst nochmal versuchen die abzufahren.


Es hat wie immer sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Bis demnächst

Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Juni 2008)

Was geht am Wochenende?? Vorschläge?? Oder sogar am Donnerstag ( 26.06.08) ??


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juni 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Was geht am Wochenende?? Vorschläge?? Oder sogar am Donnerstag ( 26.06.08) ??



ja, Samstag geht was.... All day ...  keep you postet


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juni 2008)

Mangels Zeit zur Vorbereitung gibts Samstag ein Tourenangebot nach Lohr (Rückreise per Bahn). Diesmal auf folgender Route http://www.spessartweg.de/ (Spessartweg 1). 

Frage in die Runde: Treffpunkt 10:45 Uhr an B8, bzw 11 Uhr Kahl, Wasserturm - passt das?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Mangels Zeit zur Vorbereitung gibts Samstag ein Tourenangebot nach Lohr (Rückreise per Bahn). Diesmal auf folgender Route http://www.spessartweg.de/ (Spessartweg 1).
> 
> Frage in die Runde: Treffpunkt 10:45 Uhr an B8, bzw 11 Uhr Kahl, Wasserturm - passt das?



Würde mitkommen. Muss nur noch meine Bessere Hälfte überzeugen. Sag dir aber dann noch bescheid.

Wie lange bzw. wann wären wir wieder in Hanau??


----------



## Instantcold (25. Juni 2008)

@ Kulmi

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß, kann ja leider nicht.

Aber fühlt Euch sicher, wenn was wäre stehen die Chancen sehr gut das ich zur Rettung komme 


Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (25. Juni 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Würde mitkommen. Muss nur noch meine Bessere Hälfte überzeugen. Sag dir aber dann noch bescheid.
> 
> Wie lange bzw. wann wären wir wieder in Hanau??



gute Frage - kann ich leider noch nicht genau sagen, weil ich diese Strecke noch nicht gefahren bin. Sicherheitshalber würde ich mal mit spätestens ca 19 Uhr rechnen?


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juni 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ Kulmi
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß, kann ja leider nicht.
> 
> ...



das gibt uns ein gutes Gefühl  bist noch ohne Plattfuss heimgekommen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Juni 2008)

Samstag passt mir nicht. Viel Spaß auf der Runde.


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juni 2008)

Samstag geht bei mir auch nicht habe meine Kinder!

// Rocky


----------



## Instantcold (26. Juni 2008)

@ Kulmi

Ja bin noch gut nach Hause gekommen.
Gestern hab ich mal den Schlauch gewechselt, sind zwei kleine Löcher drinnen, im Mantel waren 2 kleine "Metallstifte" drinnen, die ich gezogen habe, mal schauen ob es jetzt wieder gut ist oder ob das vom Mantel kommt...


Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Mangels Zeit zur Vorbereitung gibts Samstag ein Tourenangebot nach Lohr (Rückreise per Bahn). Diesmal auf folgender Route http://www.spessartweg.de/ (Spessartweg 1).
> 
> Frage in die Runde: Treffpunkt 10:45 Uhr an B8, bzw 11 Uhr Kahl, Wasserturm - passt das?



Ich komme mit. Werde dann 10.45 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (26. Juni 2008)

LMB für Samstag nach Lohr ist nun drinne. 

@ Sofa: 

@ Bruder, Rocky, InstantCold :


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Juni 2008)

Kulmi: Bin dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (26. Juni 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi: Bin dabei.



nur 3 Worte und es ist eigentlich alles gesagt


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Juni 2008)

Wenn die Strecke überzeugen kann, dann fahren wir sie auch mal irgendwann zurück.


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juni 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wenn die Strecke überzeugen kann, dann fahren wir sie auch mal irgendwann zurück.



wieso? Zurück fahren wir Waalwege...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wieso? Zurück fahren wir Waalwege...



Wieso gibt es da so gute?

Da ich diese Strecke noch nicht gefahren bin lasse ich mich mal überraschen. Und wie gesagt wenn sie gut ist dann fahren wir das nächste mal zurück. Von mir aus auch Walwege...


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juni 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es da so gute?
> 
> Da ich diese Strecke noch nicht gefahren bin lasse ich mich mal überraschen. Und wie gesagt wenn sie gut ist dann fahren wir das nächste mal zurück. Von mir aus auch Walwege...



Die Waalwege sind aber doch auf der anderen Route... aber vielleicht finden wir auf diesem Weg ja auch welche....


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Juni 2008)

Kulmi: Bin um 1100 Uhr am Wasserturm.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Juni 2008)

Spessartweg 1 : Hammer


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Juni 2008)

Spessartweg 1 : Ober Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (29. Juni 2008)

Leute, ich melde mich mal für die nächsten zwei Wochen ab. 

Diese Woche werde ich ausschließlich mit dem Rennrad fahren, um es in der folgenden Woche auch ordentlich und angemessen in den Alpen  bewegen zu können.

Euch viel Spaß und bis in Bälde, viele Grüße vom
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2008)

Spessartweg 1 : Ober Hammer geil


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Juni 2008)

Na das scheint ja eine gelungene Tour gewesen zu sein.

Vielleicht klappt's demnächst ja mal wieder an einem Sonntag, dann wäre ich auch am Start.


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2008)

hier eine Auswahl der pics: 


















Der Rest liegt  hier ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Juni 2008)

Mit am geilsten war der letzte Trail bergab. Der dann in Hohlwege (siehe Fotos) übergeht und uns direkt in Lohr ausgespuckt hat.

Und das wir alle so ziemlig im Arsch waren sagen wir aber keinen

Diese Tour ( würde offiziel in Spessart Wölfe Weg umgenannt) schreit förmlich nach wiederholung.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Juni 2008)

Sieh alles sehr ansprechend aus.


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Diese Tour ( würde offiziel in Spessart Wölfe Weg umgenannt) schreit förmlich nach wiederholung.



sag mir wann ? - ich bin dabei


----------



## Instantcold (30. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen,

fahrt Ihr morgen eine Runde???

Wenn ja, wann und wo??


Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juni 2008)

Schöne Bilder!
Wie hoch war den der WAB Teil?

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (30. Juni 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!
> Wie hoch war den der WAB Teil?
> 
> // Rocky



Moin Rocky, 
WAB + Asphalt Anteil deutlich unter 20 %, Rest guuute Trails und Waldwege... 
mit dem einen oder anderen Umweg hatten wir aber über 1300 hm auf der Uhr... 

Dienstag und auch am WE geht bei mir nix. 
Kulmi


----------



## Lanzelot (30. Juni 2008)

Moin,

die Bilder sind ja richtig gut. Ist der Weg ausgeschildert ?

Gruss
Lanzelot


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juni 2008)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> Ist der Weg ausgeschildert ?
> 
> Gruss
> Lanzelot



eigentlich schon - wenn man 1 und 2 nicht verwechselt, spart man sich auch unnötige Umwege - verzichtet aber auch auf den einen oder anderen schönen Trail 

Vielleicht schliesst du dich uns beim nächsten Mal an? Dann nehmen wir aber die Bahn bis nach AB und fahren den Spessartweg diesmal komplett durch bis nach Gemünden...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> eigentlich schon - wenn man 1 und 2 nicht verwechselt, spart man sich auch unnötige Umwege - verzichtet aber auch auf den einen oder anderen schönen Trail
> 
> Vielleicht schliesst du dich uns beim nächsten Mal an? Dann nehmen wir aber die Bahn bis nach AB und fahren den Spessartweg diesmal komplett durch bis nach Gemünden...



Du bist aber Mutig..Bis nach Gemünden...

Wäre dabei.Suche immer eine herrausvorderung.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juni 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Du bist aber Mutig..Bis nach Gemünden...
> 
> Wäre dabei.Suche immer eine herrausvorderung.



 wusste ich s doch, dass du mich nicht alleine in die Wälder lässt...


----------



## Instantcold (30. Juni 2008)

wollte nochmal meine Frage auffrischen,

fährt jemand morgen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Juli 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> wollte nochmal meine Frage auffrischen,
> 
> fährt jemand morgen???



Wenn ich jetzt schreiben würde das ich gerne fahren möchte aber meine Freundin es lieber wäre das ich zu Hause bleibe, würde es dir auch nichts bringen.


----------



## Instantcold (1. Juli 2008)

Meine Frage war auch mehr, ob jemand fährt, oder ob ich alleine heute abend eine Runde drehe.

Wenn Du bei deiner Freundin bist, ist es auch okay.

Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Juli 2008)

Ich werde mich heute mal an den See begeben und meine Fahrradbräune beseitigen. 

@Intant"rain"@ War ja nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Instantcold (1. Juli 2008)

Wenn dir das mal keinen "rain" bringt


----------



## x-rossi (1. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Vielleicht schliesst du dich uns beim nächsten Mal an? Dann nehmen wir aber die Bahn bis nach AB und fahren den Spessartweg diesmal komplett durch bis nach Gemünden...


wann, wann, wann ... wollt ihr ihn komplett fahren?


----------



## Kulminator (1. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wann, wann, wann ... wollt ihr ihn komplett fahren?



so sprechen Kenner... ?


----------



## x-rossi (1. Juli 2008)

nein, ich kenn ihn nicht. aber die bilder gefallen mir.


----------



## Instantcold (1. Juli 2008)

So Freunde des Bike-Sports 

Danke an Mtb-Ede für die für mich sehr interessante Strecke um die Schlucht mit der Abfahr nach Steinbach, werde das ab jetzt wöchendlich fahren und als Höhenmeter-Training nutzen, bin heute natürlich falsch gefahren, aber habe trotz Umwegen und anderen guten Abfahrten den Weg nach Steinbach gefunden. 

@ Kulmi
Und wegen der Tour nach Gemünden, wenn die im August steigt, fahre ich mit und bis dahin werde ich weiter an meiner Ausdauer und meinem Kampfgewicht arbeiten.

@ Sofa
Hoffe du hattest kein "Nasses Vergnügen"  Wenn doch liegt es wohl doch nicht an mir 

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Abend und wir sehen uns hoffendlich bald wieder auf einer Tour??? Dienstags oder Donnerstags???


Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juli 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Abend und wir sehen uns hoffendlich bald wieder auf einer Tour??? Dienstags oder Donnerstags???



es bleibt beim Dienstagstermin...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Juli 2008)

Wie sieht's denn mal wieder mit 'nem Stammtisch aus?

Vorschlag: Samstag, 19.07. Location und Uhrzeit t.b.d.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (3. Juli 2008)

Moin, 
am 19.07 kann ich net.


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn mal wieder mit 'nem Stammtisch aus?
> 
> Vorschlag: Samstag, 19.07. Location und Uhrzeit t.b.d.



Von mir aus!


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Juli 2008)

Stammtisch 19.07. bin dabei!


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Juli 2008)

Servus, die Wadln!

Wir (der Kombi und die Fraa Struwwelisch) melden uns mal vom Biken aus Serfaus / Obertirol.
Weitgehend gutes Wetter und hoellisch steile Anstiege und Abfahrten sind zu vermelden. Ganz zu schweigen vom deutlich zu ueppigen Essen...

Sind seit letzten Samstag hier, bis jetzt jeden Tag eine Tour gefahren. Morgen muss aber dringend eine Pause eingelegt werden, sonst platzen die Waden 

Ganz neue Faehigkeiten kennengelernt (Spitzkehren bis der Arzt kommt) und auch ein paar schoene Abstiege ueber den Lenker veranstaltet.

Bisheriger Hoehepunkte: Mittwoch Val d'Uina Tour mit 74km/1900hm und Donnerstag Freeride/Trailen mit 35km/200hm uphill und >> 3000hm downhill. Liteville und Cube wohlauf, maessiger Bremsenverschleiss. Breitestes Grinsen, mit Fliegen auf den Zaehnen. Alle Seilbahnen inclusive, also wird das genutzt.

Kann das hier generell empfehlen, waere ein echtes Wolfsrevier, was vor allem die Runner-Fraktion befriedigen wuerde.

Grusz aus Serfaus, der Kominatschef


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juli 2008)

Servus ihr Beiden,

dan bin ich ja mal über einen ausführlichen Bericht gespannt.
Noch viel Spaß beim runner fahren.

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juli 2008)

Servus Kombi,

ihr scheint ja richtig Spaß zu haben. 

Was lese ich da, Seilbahnen und lange Abfahrten in Verbindung mit Grinsen.

Habt weiter Spaß und kommt heil wieder.


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihr Wölfe...
wie schauts denn morgen aus? Geht was? Wenn ja, wann und wo?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Wölfe...
> wie schauts denn morgen aus? Geht was? Wenn ja, wann und wo?



Bei mir geht was....
Kann aber nicht Guiden desshalb hänge ich mich irgendwo mit ran.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hätte Lust auf den Hahnenkamm, kann aber frühestens gegen halb drei/drei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juli 2008)

Happy B-day, alter Fahrensmann.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Juli 2008)

Mein Terminkalender hat sich leider geändert. Schaffe es heute nicht aufs Bike.


----------



## _jazzman_ (6. Juli 2008)

Ich schließ mich Bruder an: Von mir auch herzliche Glückwünsche an den Shuttle Wolf!


----------



## _jazzman_ (6. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich hätte Lust auf den Hahnenkamm, kann aber frühestens gegen halb drei/drei.



Hört sich gut an. Steht das noch? Wer kommt noch alles mit? Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Juli 2008)

Glückwunsch Rocky, alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünschen Dir M+P


----------



## crazymtb (6. Juli 2008)

*Rocky*

und alles alles Gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Juli 2008)

Auch von mir alles gutes zum B - Day.
Und viele


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juli 2008)

lasst uns einen heben  oder zwei  oder mehr 

 Alles Gute zum B-DAy


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Juli 2008)

Danke Euch allen für die Glückwünsche.

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> es bleibt beim Dienstagstermin...



Bin morgen Abend leider nicht dabei. Habe außerplanmäßig Bandprobe... 


Aber wenn ich beim Thema bin: Vielleicht habt ihr ja Lust, eine kleine *Frühschoppen*-Tour in die Gutsschänke nach AB-Schweinheim zu unternehmen. Dort spielen wir am *27.07.* ab *11:00Uhr. 

*
Weitere Infos auf: *www.g-major7.de
*


----------



## Kulminator (7. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Bin morgen Abend leider nicht dabei. Habe außerplanmäßig Bandprobe...
> 
> 
> Aber wenn ich beim Thema bin: Vielleicht habt ihr ja Lust, eine kleine *Frühschoppen*-Tour in die Gutsschänke nach AB-Schweinheim zu unternehmen. Dort spielen wir am *27.07.* ab *11:00Uhr.
> ...



Muss heute mein wildes Rotes zu Dr. Günther bringen und bin die ganze Woche ohne geländetaugliches Gefährt... Bestenfalls geht morgen eine schnelle Runde mit dem Speedbike? Wettertechnisch siehts Dienstag abend aber eh net sooo dolle aus... keep you postet.

Frühschoppen klingt immer guuuut... mit Musik noch besser...


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Muss heute mein wildes Rotes zu Dr. Günther bringen und bin die ganze Woche ohne geländetaugliches Gefährt...



Du brauchst eindeutig ein geländetaugliches Zweitbike...


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Du brauchst eindeutig ein geländetaugliches Zweitbike...



Er bräuchte erst mal ein geländetaugliches Erstbike.

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. Juli 2008)

Hat er sicher bald...


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Juli 2008)

Erzähl.........


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. Juli 2008)

Sei doch nicht so neugierig. 
Soweit ich weiß, macht er schon Platz im Keller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Sei doch nicht so neugierig.
> Soweit ich weiß, macht er schon Platz im Keller...



... und beim Frühschoppen liegt mein Hut aus ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Juli 2008)

Ja ja,
die Gerüchteküsche ist am Prodeln.


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. Juli 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ja ja,
> die Gerüchteküsche ist am Prodeln.



Genau! 

Und ums noch bissl spannender zu machen und die Gerüchte zu schüren, es wird vielleicht doch keine langbeinige Französin....


----------



## Kulminator (7. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> Und ums noch bissl spannender zu machen und die Gerüchte zu schüren, es wird vielleicht doch keine langbeinige Französin....



bin mal gespannt, wer es errät ??


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> Und ums noch bissl spannender zu machen und die Gerüchte zu schüren, es wird vielleicht doch keine langbeinige Französin....



Warum nicht wenn ich Fragen darf . Die sieht so Sexy aus die Langbeinige Französin *ggrrrr*.


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. Juli 2008)

@Sofa Noch ist alles offen... Werd mich morgen Nachmittag mit der Französin treffen und ma schauen wie sie sich anfühlt.  Sicher ist sie hübsch, aber nicht vollkommen und es gibt durchaus ein paar kleine Macken, die mir an ihr nicht so gut gefallen. Und sie hat heute starke Konkurrenz bekommen, wenn auch nicht ganz so langbeinig.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Sofa Noch ist alles offen... Werd mich morgen Nachmittag mit der Französin treffen und ma schauen wie sie sich anfühlt.  Sicher ist sie hübsch, aber nicht vollkommen und es gibt durchaus ein paar kleine Macken, die mir an ihr nicht so gut gefallen. Und sie hat heute starke Konkurrenz bekommen, wenn auch nicht ganz so langbeinig.



Lieber jetzt die Macken bemerkt als nach dem Kauf. Wenn es nicht zu lang ist kannst du ja mal kurz schreiben was das für welche sind. Oder wir reden beim nächsten treff mal. Da ich ja kurz davor war mir auch so eine Französin anzulegen bin ich an solchen Informationen interessiert.

Und was ist das für ein Konkurrent??


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> ... Werd mich morgen Nachmittag mit der Französin treffen und ma schauen wie sie sich anfühlt.  Sicher ist sie hübsch, aber nicht vollkommen ...


... probierts mal mit einer durchtrainierten sportlichen ex Amerikanerin, die macht Dich ferdisch *hechel*



P.S. Viel Spaß in LaPeris


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. Juli 2008)

Naja die Macke ist mir ja nicht jetzt erst aufgefallen, sondern von Anfang an schon bekannt.

Wer die Konkurrentin ist kann ich leider nicht verraten, sonst stechen die Grazien sich noch gegenseitig die Reifen platt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (7. Juli 2008)

Nàbend Ihr Wölfe

Wie gehts Euch eigentlich ? Alles im grünen Bereich ? 

@[email protected] Noch 5,5 läppische Wochen  Bist Du auch schon heiß?  Du gedenkst Dir etwas anderes für den Cross anzulegen? Komm, spucks aus  

Ich bring mein Bike schon morgen zum Günter und lass es bereits durchchecken und die wichtigsten Verschleissteile erneuern. Dann kann ich alles noch schön einfahren.

Wird Zeit mal wieder was gemeinsames zu fahren 

Grüße

Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Juli 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Noch 5,5 läppische Wochen  Bist Du auch schon heiß?



 In 5 1/2 Wochen gehts schon los...? Sagen wir lieber in etwas über einem Monat, das klingt länger und ich hab noch bissl mehr Zeit zu trainieren...  Heiß bin ich schon, aber bin mir immer noch nicht sicher ob die Kondition ausreichend ist? Aber die Ungewissheit ist wohl normal vor dem ersten Alp-X. Aber Du bist nach Malle und Kleinwalsertal sicher fit wie'n Turnschuh?



Google schrieb:


> Du gedenkst Dir etwas anderes für den Cross anzulegen? Komm, spucks aus



Ja, das ist richtig, es wird ein Neues geben. Was es für ein Pferdchen wird weiß ich noch nicht, aber hab mich entschieden keine 16,5kg Nicolai über 10300Hm zu wuchten. Es stehen zwei in der engen Wahl, entweder ein All-Mountain mit 140mm oder ein Enduro mit 160mm. Und die Entscheidung fällt schwer...


----------



## Google (8. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Heiß bin ich schon, aber bin mir immer noch nicht sicher ob die Kondition ausreichend ist? Aber die Ungewissheit ist wohl normal vor dem ersten Alp-X.


Ich denk schon, dass Du genug Körner hast. Kommt halt auch auf die Gruppe an in die man gerät obs gemütlich wird oder eher anstrengend. Wir werden uns aber sicher alle mehr oder weniger  quälen müssen  Im Kleinwalsertal hab ich ein paar kennengelernt, die ebenso einen Cross in 6 Wochen gebucht haben und größtenteils hochgeschoben haben 

Jedenfalls denk ich nicht, dass Du Dir irgendwelche Gedanken machen mußt. Entspannter wirds sicherlich, wenn Du die 5 Wochen noch gut nutzt.  Bringt Dir aber vielleicht auch Nachteile...Was hast Du davon wenn Du oben auf dem Gipfel völlig ausgekühlt auf den Rest warten mußt 


_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Aber Du bist nach Malle und Kleinwalsertal sicher fit wie'n Turnschuh?


Ich fühl mich schon recht fit  Das kommt aber eher vom zusätzlichen Radfahren auf die Arbeit und meinen derzeitigen Leichtgewicht von 78 KG  (Ok, ich hab grade 1 KG im Urlaub zugelegt...Mann war das lecker ) Regelmäßig fahren, tu ich ja schon seit Jahren. 

Kleinwalsertal war ja vorrangig Familienurlaub aber 2, manchmal 3 Stündchen so alle 2 Tage konnt ich schon abzwacken. War echt geil da oben. 





_jazzman_ schrieb:


> aber hab mich entschieden keine 16,5kg Nicolai über 10300Hm zu wuchten. Es stehen zwei in der engen Wahl, entweder ein All-Mountain mit 140mm oder ein Enduro mit 160mm. Und die Entscheidung fällt schwer...


Das MTB wäre mir auch zu schwer gewesen, obwohl es teilweise sicher nur einen psyscholgischen Effekt hat (ausser den gut 3 KG zu viel )  All-Mountain mit 140 mm ist doch für alles gut...Oder? Es sei denn Du willst ein Crack werden. An Deiner Stelle würde ich nicht so lange mit der Entscheidung warten. Ein bisserl Zeit zum Eingewöhnen aufs Bike würd ich mir schon geben.

Hat jemand zuuufälligerweise morgen frei? Ich werd so gegen 11:00 Uhr ne schöne Runde fahren.

Grüße

Google


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Juli 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Kommt halt auch auf die Gruppe an in die man gerät obs gemütlich wird oder eher anstrengend.


Ich hab Urlaub gebucht und kein 24h Jeantex Transalp Rennen. Wenn 7 von 8 meinen sie müssen die Berge hochpreschen weils was zu gewinnen gibt, sollen sie das machen. Oben müssen sie dann halt auf mich warten. Bergab bin ich bestimmt nicht der langsamste... 



Google schrieb:


> All-Mountain mit 140 mm ist doch für alles gut...


Das muss heißen: All-Mountain mit 140mm ist für vieles gut, aber nicht für alles... 



Google schrieb:


> An Deiner Stelle würde ich nicht so lange mit der Entscheidung warten. Ein bisserl Zeit zum Eingewöhnen aufs Bike würd ich mir schon geben.


Alea acta est... Die Entscheidung ist heute gefallen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich hab Urlaub gebucht und kein 24h Jeantex Transalp Rennen. Wenn 7 von 8 meinen sie müssen die Berge hochpreschen weils was zu gewinnen gibt, sollen sie das machen. Oben müssen sie dann halt auf mich warten. Bergab bin ich bestimmt nicht der langsamste...
> 
> 
> Das muss heißen: All-Mountain mit 140mm ist für vieles gut, aber nicht für alles...
> ...



Hi Nico,

mach dir da mal keinen Stress!
Wir haben ja auch nicht die beste Kondition und sind 2007 auch über die Alpen gekommen. Wir hatten Konditionsmonster dabei (einer hat seinen Kumpel gezogen und war immer noch schneller als ich) und die haben immer schön oben auf uns gewartet.
Und wie gesagt du hast Urlaub gebucht.

Was gibt es?

// Rocky


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> ..............
> 
> Alea acta est... Die Entscheidung ist heute gefallen.



Oh Man, erzähl mal und spann uns nicht so auf die Folter.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] War ja klar, dat Du der Neugierigste bist....


----------



## Kulminator (8. Juli 2008)

die verführerische langbeinige Französin oder eher die freizügige ???  

den Alp-X packst du mit deiner Kondition gaaanz locker - das schätzt du schon richtig ein...


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Juli 2008)

Also...

trotz einem seeehr angenehmen, beeindruckenden Proberitt auf einer ex-amerikanischen Schönheit, welche mich sofort in ihren Bann gezogen hat, habe ich ihr heute den Rücken gekehrt... 
Sorry Erdi, das _Cannondale Rize_ macht sehr viel Spaß und ist ein super All-Mountainbike, aber es wird keinen neuen CD-Fahrer bei den Wölfen geben. In weiß mit schwarzer Hinterbaustrebe und rotem Cannondale Schriftzug sieht es sehr verführerisch aus und würde nahezu perfekt zum Spessartwölfe Trikot passen. Es fährt sich sehr harmonisch und ich würde es jedem empfehlen zu testen, wenn man ein AM sucht... Als Geheimtipp: Ich kenne ein Hammer-Schnäppchenangebot! Bei Interesse einfach mal ne PN schicken... 

Die Entscheidung ist aber letztendlich doch auf das Enduro mit bissl mehr Federweg und größerem Spaßfaktor gefallen. Jedoch vorerst ohne Wotan, dafür aber zu einem sehr guten Preis. 

Es ist also die "scharfe" Französin mit 160mm vorne und hinten:
Gabel: Fox 36 Van R
Dämpfer: Fox Float R 216 MM
Bremsen: Formula ORO
Schaltwerk: derzeit noch XT 9s Shadow
Laufräder: Mavic EN321
Gewicht: inkl. Pedale 14,32kg


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Juli 2008)

Bei mir steigt gerade der Pure Neid auf ... Das Lapierre sieht wirklich Hammer aus...  Und wenn es sich auch noch so fährt, was ich annehme dann wirst du viel Spaß haben.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] War ja klar, dat Du der Neugierigste bist....



Wenn ich nicht bei einer Langbeinigen Französin so Neugierig wär dann würde mit mir was nicht stimmen..von daher ist das ganz normal


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Juli 2008)

Wieso Neid? Du hast doch ein schickes Raid in Spessartwölfe Lackierung!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wieso Neid? Du hast doch ein schickes Raid in Spessartwölfe Lackierung!



Ja aber...*EINE LANGBEINIGE FRANZÖÖÖSIIINNNN* 

Mich hat ja das Design damals schon so umgehauen..Habe mich dann halt für Handmade in Germany entschieden.


----------



## Kulminator (8. Juli 2008)

Handmade aus Frankreich ist aber auch net ohne ...


----------



## Google (8. Juli 2008)

@Sofa, mach Dir doch Dein Bike net so schlecht! Weißt Du wie viele sich danach die Finger lecken, so ein Teil zu gerne hätten? Außerdem hast Du einen klassen Service um die Ecke  Nun, ich kenne diesen Neidfaktor allerdings auch. Man möchte immer das was man gerade nicht hat. Das was man hat, schätzt man nicht (mehr) 


_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich hab Urlaub gebucht und kein 24h Jeantex Transalp Rennen. Wenn 7 von 8 meinen sie müssen die Berge hochpreschen weils was zu gewinnen gibt, sollen sie das machen. Oben müssen sie dann halt auf mich warten.


Das wird sowieso nicht passieren  Aber ganz nebenbei...Ich bin anfällig für Gruppenzwang und fahre dann oftmals doch schneller als ich es eigentlich möchte. Dumme Angewohnheit.





_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Bergab bin ich bestimmt nicht der langsamste...


...und bergauf auch nicht. Ich werde es dieses Jahr eher deffensiv angehen lassen, wobei ich sicherlich nicht als Letzter unten sein werde  Ich habe dieses Jahr mein Sturzjahr und merke dass mir im Gegensatz zu sonst jetzt doch ab und an die Flatter geht  Die dümmsten Dinger passieren mir dieses Jahr  Ich bin ja auch im Urlaub und möchte diesen bis zum Schluß geniessen 





_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Das muss heißen: All-Mountain mit 140mm ist für vieles gut, aber nicht für alles...
> 
> Alea acta est... Die Entscheidung ist heute gefallen.


 Hey Glückwunsch!!! *Ich will auch ein Lap !!!*  Harr, Harr


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Handmade aus Frankreich ist aber auch net ohne ...



Ich glaub bei Lapierre ist weitaus weniger "Handmade" drin als bei Fusion??? Aber ob handmade oder nicht, halten musses und das werd ich in nächster Zeit rausfinden. Wo Enduro drauf steht muss ja auch Enduro drin sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Juli 2008)

Hab mir grad mal den Wetterbericht für die Woche angeschaut... 
Sieht ja gar nicht so berauschend raus.  Da sind wohl ein paar Schlechtwetter Touren angesagt?

Hat jemand Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Samstag, Sonntag Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Juli 2008)

Heute nix 1900 Uhr ?

WE SA/SO rund um die B- Quelle hätt ich Bock drauf!


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Juli 2008)

Hab außerplanmäßig heute Bandprobe anstatt morgen, daher wirds bei mir heute leider nix...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Juli 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @Sofa, mach Dir doch Dein Bike net so schlecht! Weißt Du wie viele sich danach die Finger lecken, so ein Teil zu gerne hätten? Außerdem hast Du einen klassen Service um die Ecke  Nun, ich kenne diesen Neidfaktor allerdings auch. Man möchte immer das was man gerade nicht hat. Das was man hat, schätzt man nicht (mehr)



Das meinte ich ja nicht so...hoffe es ist nicht so herüber gekommen. Ich bin total glücklich mit dem Bike. Aber wie du schon gesagt hast        ..will haben will...


@[email protected]@
Werde mich Spontan entscheiden in der Woche. Du kannst ja mal vormittags schreiben wann und was du fahren willst Jazz. Und am We will ich UNBEDINGT fahren,also wäre ich dabei Ede.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Sorry Erdi, das _Cannondale Rize_ macht sehr viel Spaß und ist ein super All-Mountainbike, aber es wird keinen neuen CD-Fahrer bei den Wölfen geben.


wiso sorry, *DU* mußt mit der französischen Zicke - oder ist es doch ein Macker - leben 

Ernsthaft: Mir wäre die "langbeinige" zu nahe am Nikolai, wenn hätte ich die "kurzbeinige" genommen. 

Wünsch Dir viel Spaß und will Bilder sehen, wenn sie eingezogen ist


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Juli 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft: Mir wäre die "langbeinige" zu nahe am Nikolai, wenn hätte ich die "kurzbeinige" genommen.
> 
> Wünsch Dir viel Spaß und will Bilder sehen, wenn sie eingezogen ist



Sie hat das Nicolai ersetzt...  Sie ist heute Nachmittag schon eingezogen. Ist aber noch bissl schüchtern und Fotoscheu...


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Sie hat das Nicolai ersetzt...


 das war mir entgangen, dann verstehe ich's.

Dann müssen wir mal die langbeinige Französin und den breitbeinigen *Ami* - wenn er denn mal auf eigenen Beinen steht - zusammen bringen, vllt ergibt sich ja was


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Juli 2008)

Auf jeden Fall!
Wie weit ist denn dein Gemini? Immernoch Schubkarren-Status? Oder ist die Gabel fertig?


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juli 2008)

Ne, is immer noch Schubkarre, für die Gabel habe ich seit gestern alles. Ein paar Teile sind seit dem WE bestellt. Muß mich halt mal wieder im Keller einschließen ... 

P.S. Zerr die Französin endlich vor die Cam ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. Juli 2008)

_französisch ist mir noch lieber_


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. Juli 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute nix 1900 Uhr ?
> 
> WE SA/SO rund um die B- Quelle hätt ich Bock drauf!




Moin Ede,
ich wäre am Samstag dabei! Wir waren schon lange nicht mehr zusammen unterwegs.
Ich werde die Augen im Forum offen halten und wenn ihr gepostet habt wann und wo es zur Sache geht, dann schließ ich mich an

Bis denne und schönen Gruß,
HR1


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juli 2008)

@ Ede, HR1, Jazz, Sofa : Samstag Heimrevier bin ich dabei  

@ Jazz: hast du jetzt 2 Frauen in deiner Bude?


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Jazz: hast du jetzt 2 Frauen in deiner Bude?



3...! 
2 im Keller zum hart rannehmen und eine in der Wohnung zum Kuscheln...


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> 3...!
> 2 im Keller zum hart rannehmen und eine in der Wohnung zum Kuscheln...



Geil, noch einer der sein Rad mit in die Wohnung nimmt!
Ich dachte ich bin der Einzige......
Wenn du schon kein Bild hast sag wenigstens mal wie die Französin heißt!
// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Fotos kommen noch... Es ist ein Lapierre Spicy 316


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (9. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Fotos kommen noch... Es ist ein Lapierre Spicy 316



Damit wäre schon mal geklärt, mit welcher du kuschelst...  

Wie war das mit dem Keller?


----------



## Google (9. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hat jemand Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Samstag, Sonntag Zeit und Lust?


Wie siehts mit morgen 17:30 Uhr B8 Parkplatz aus ?


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Im Keller wartet jemand auf dich...


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Im Keller wartet jemand auf dich...



hmmmm ... gute deutsche Handarbeit aus Lübbrechtsen ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Morgen 1730 geht klar. Ich könnte morgen auch schon um 1700, dann fang ich bissl früher an im Büro.

@[email protected]  Ruf einfach mal kurz durch und schick mir ne Mail, wann Du vorbei kommen willst.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Im Keller wartet jemand auf dich...



Ich kanns immer noch nicht glauben Kulmi.. 

Ich könnte Morgen auch. Melde mich aber noch mal ob es klappt.


----------



## Google (9. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Morgen 1730 geht klar. Ich könnte morgen auch schon um 1700, dann fang ich bissl früher an im Büro.


Wollen wir dann 17:00 Uhr festmachen? Falls es bei Dir klappt Sofa, gehts um Fünfe auch? Ich fang dann morgen später im Büro an und gehe dafür früher  

Bist Du mit dem neuen Bike da?


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Juli 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Bist Du mit dem neuen Bike da?


Natürlich...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Juli 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wollen wir dann 17:00 Uhr festmachen? Falls es bei Dir klappt Sofa, gehts um Fünfe auch? Ich fang dann morgen später im Büro an und gehe dafür früher
> 
> Bist Du mit dem neuen Bike da?



17:00 Uhr ist Prima. Wie gesagt melde mich Morgen ob es klappt.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected]  Ruf einfach mal kurz durch und schick mir ne Mail, wann Du vorbei kommen willst.



ja. mach ich. Heute abend klappt es nicht, morgen nach Feierabend würde gehen. Musst du nix umbauen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Wieviel wird das sein???
Ab ca. 1640 sind Sofa, Google und ich im Wald. Umbauen wollte ich erst mal nix. Ich lass die SRAM aufm Nicolai drauf. Passt auch besser dazu als ne Shimano...  Werd erst mal die XTshadow aufm Spicy fahren.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wieviel wird das sein???
> Ab ca. 1640 sind Sofa, Google und ich im Wald. Umbauen wollte ich erst mal nix. Ich lass die SRAM aufm Nicolai drauf. Passt auch besser dazu als ne Shimano...  Werd erst mal die XTshadow aufm Spicy fahren.



ich bin Donnerstag abend flexibel. Nenn mir ne Uhrzeit und ich bin bei dir. Den Umbau können wir später auch noch machen - wenn du die SRAM vermissen solltest. Alles kein Problem für mich...


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Juli 2008)

Wenn Du es bis 1630 schaffst, fahr doch einfach ne Runde mit, ansonsten würde ich sagen so gegen 2030.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juli 2008)

bin morgen so gegen 20:30 Uhr bei dir.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Juli 2008)

Für SAMSTAG schlag ich mal 1300 Uhr B8 vor ?

ACHTUNG Style Polizei kommt auch...


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Juli 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Für SAMSTAG schlag ich mal 1300 Uhr B8 vor?



 Teffen wir uns 1245 beim BMW Arnold?


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juli 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Für SAMSTAG schlag ich mal 1300 Uhr B8 vor ?
> 
> ACHTUNG Style Polizei kommt auch...



Rotwild oder Scott - wie kommst du?
1300 passt mir gut - bin auf jeden Fall dabei...


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Wie kommst Du denn...?  Zicke oder Macker...


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juli 2008)

im moment hab ich weder noch zu hause .. aber das soll sich ja bald ändern ... 

Tendentiell aber ganz klar der Macker - wollen doch Spass haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (9. Juli 2008)

@ Frankenwaldurlauber :

hier schon mal ein paar Bildchen zum Einstimmen ...  

















Mehr? hier ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Tendentiell aber ganz klar der Macker - wollen doch Spass haben...



Muss ich jetzt Angst haben.

Kulmi die Bilder sind schön, freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. Juli 2008)

Also wenn ihr alle das große Gerät mitnehmt, dann lass ich mein Hot-Chili auch zu Hause stehen...mit dem Torque werde ich zwar Schmerzen in den Beinen haben, aber wenn wir richtig Spaß haben wollen geht es halt nicht anders
Freu mich schon drauf euch mal wieder zu sehen Jungs.
Schöne Grüße 
HR1


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Juli 2008)

Der Rest ist hier...


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Der Rest ist hier...



Hilfe die Holländer kommen.....

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hilfe die Holländer kommen.....
> 
> // Rocky



Ich merk schon, du kennst dich mit sowas aus... 
Meinst Du ich sollte mir nen Gepäckträger an die Sattelstange und nen Körbchenhalter an Lenker bauen oder doch lieber ne Starrachse hinten mit Anhängerkupplung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich merk schon, du kennst dich mit sowas aus...
> Meinst Du ich sollte mir nen Gepäckträger an die Sattelstange und nen Körbchenhalter an Lenker bauen oder doch lieber ne Starrachse hinten mit Anhängerkupplung?



Na wenn dann schon alles!

Und wie sind die ersten Eindrücke?


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Na wenn dann schon alles!



Ok! Aber das mit dem Anhänger dauert noch. Ich hab noch keinen mit nem Oranje-Wimpel für hinten dran gefunden... 

Ich hab noch nicht allzuviele Eindrücke, da ich bisher nur ein paar Runden um den Block gerollt bin, um Sattel, Dämpfer, usw. bissl einzustellen. Ins Gelände gehts heute zum ersten mal.
Aber ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert. Dank des Sag-Indikators kann man das OST System sehr schnell und gut einstellen. Der Rest wird sich nach und nach im Gelände zeigen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juli 2008)

Morsche, da ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht im Lande, und schon ist der Kaufrausch ausgebrochen. [staun]


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Juli 2008)

@Kulmi   

Frankenwald looks great 

Da habe ich ja hier die richtigen Uebungen eingelegt...
Heute nochmal ganztaegig DH und Trailen...
Morgen die Abschluss-Hammertour ueber Umbrail und durchs Val di Mora.

Freue mich aber auch wieder aufs Heimatrevier

Bis Bald, im Wald

der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Der Rest ist hier...



sach mal, wie verträgt sich die Dame optisch mit den Wölfeleibchen?


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> sach mal, wie verträgt sich die Dame optisch mit den Wölfeleibchen?



Die Wölfeleibchen haben ein so einzigartiges Design und Farbgebung, das passt doch zu (fast) jedem Bike. 

Außer vielleicht zu ner Oranje-Kutsche aus Frankreich.  Hatte erst mit dem schwazen Spicy516 geliebäugelt, aber es gibt so viele schwarze, weiße, silberne, ... Da ist das Kupferorange mal was anderes.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Juli 2008)

Ich denke auch das das Wölfe Trikot zu jeder Bikefareb passt. Da es so ziemlig neutrale Farben hat.

Aber mal gucken was die Stilepolizei am Samstag dazu sagt.

@[email protected]@
Komme heute mit. Google wollen wir uns um 16.45 Uhr am Rochusplatz treffen??

Apropro Stilepolizei: Jazz könntest du an das Visier für den Helm denken wenn dein Angebot noch steht??


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juli 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @Kulmi
> 
> Frankenwald looks great
> 
> ...



Val Mora wird dir gefallen. Ist 'ne richtig schöne Ecke.


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Juli 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Apropro Stilepolizei: Jazz könntest du an das Visier für den Helm denken wenn dein Angebot noch steht??



Haste Angst vor nem Strafzettel?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Haste Angst vor nem Strafzettel?



Ja, die sind da skrupellos.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (10. Juli 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ja, die sind da skrupellos.....



ja, nach soooo vielen Verwarnungen schon...


----------



## Google (10. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Ich wart dann am Rochusplatz 

Mein Raid steht beim Günter, ich hopele dann mit meinem HT hinterher

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juli 2008)

Samstag passt mir nicht in den Kalender, wünsch euch schon jetzt viel Spaß.

Aber eine Touranregung will ich schon mal unverbindlich loslassen. 
So in 2-3 Wochen (wetterabhängig) möchte ich an einen S.O.N.N.T.A.G. Richtung Mosel cruisen. Baybachtal und Ehrbachtal sind die Orientierungspunkte für die Ganztagstour. Länge knapp 50 km, ca. 1.000 Hm, Schiebe- und Tragepassagen ca. 10%, Tempo gemütlich (w/Rotsocken), keine Freireiterorgie. 
In meiner Bildergalerie sind Impressionen aus dem letzten Herbst zu finden.

Überleght euch mal, ob ihr den Tag freibekommt und wer ggf. als Fahrer fungieren könnte.


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Würde sehr gerne mit an die Mosel. Hab auch noch Platz im Auto. Kann allerdings leider nur am 03.08., da am 10.08. ein Gig mit der Band aufm Programm steht und am 17.08. sind wir bereits in den Alpen.


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juli 2008)

@ Bruder: klingt interessant. Bin aber auch schon teilweise an den kommenden WEs verplant. Mach am besten einen festen Termin und dann sieht man ja, ob es klappt?


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Juli 2008)

Jazz: SA 1245 Uhr BMW Arnold
Kulmi : Ich komme mit dem Scott
Bruder : Moseltour wär ich dabei. 03.08. ist auch o.k. da könnten der Jazz und ich zusammen anreisen.


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juli 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi : Ich komme mit dem Scott



 ich komme o.h.n.e. Rotwild ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Samstag passt mir nicht in den Kalender, wünsch euch schon jetzt viel Spaß.
> 
> Aber eine Touranregung will ich schon mal unverbindlich loslassen.
> So in 2-3 Wochen (wetterabhängig) möchte ich an einen S.O.N.N.T.A.G. Richtung Mosel cruisen. Baybachtal und Ehrbachtal sind die Orientierungspunkte für die Ganztagstour. Länge knapp 50 km, ca. 1.000 Hm, Schiebe- und Tragepassagen ca. 10%, Tempo gemütlich (w/Rotsocken), keine Freireiterorgie.
> ...



Da fällt  mir gerade ein das ich ja vom 2 - evnt. 10 August garnicht da bin.
Wenn die Tour auf dieses Datum fällt müssen wir sie mal nachholen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Juli 2008)

Dann streben wir doch mal den 03.08. an.

Was fahrt ihr denn morgen und wann seid ihr in etwa wo anzutreffen? Vielleicht kann ich unterwegs dazukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich komme o.h.n.e. Rotwild ...



Und ich habe keine Zeit. Ich hätte es so gerne gesehen....
// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (11. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und ich habe keine Zeit. Ich hätte es so gerne gesehen....
> // Rocky



spätestens 22 - 24 August , Fels, Nordbayern ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Juli 2008)

*Super!!!!!* Tour. Danke an allen beteiligten.


----------



## _jazzman_ (12. Juli 2008)

Ich schließ mich Sofa an. 
War echt ne Klasse Tour und hat mächtig Spaß gemacht...


----------



## Kulminator (12. Juli 2008)

der Hahnenkamm macht immer wieder Spass...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. Juli 2008)

Ich kann mich da nur anschließen...das hat wieder einmal richtig Spaß gemacht 
Jungs wir müssen mal zusammen nach Beerfelden, da können wir auch richtig Spaß haben und das ganze ohne die Anstrengungen Bergaus 

Ich wünsche euch noch ein schönes Wochenende.


Jazz: Dir wünsche ich eine gute Besserung! Das wird schon wieder

Gruß
HR1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Juli 2008)

Servus,

melde mich wieder zurück aus Tyrol...

gewissermaßen unter Zwang muss ich morgen eine Tour machen, so zum Ausklang.
Wer hat Pläne?
Posted ggfs. mal durch. Oder ich fahr mit Family, die sind jetzt auch gut drauf

@Bruder...
war ja nicht das erste Mal, dass ich im Val di Mora war 

Aber der Hammer war die Überquerung des Bocchetta di Forcola, über Schneebretter, Geröllhalden, dann auf die alte Militärstrasse in Serpentinen ein paar Höhenmeter abgebaut und dann Spitzkehren überm Abgrund, bis der Arzt kommt. Die Helmkamera hat hervorragende Dienste geleistet  Hab heute nacht das ganze vor meinem inneren Auge nochmal durchgefahren, bin noch völlig stoned 

Moseltrails, da wär ich gerne dabei, ich schau noch in meinen Kalender

Grusz, der Kombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Juli 2008)

Jungs Ihr seid schon eine geile Truppe

Beerfelden sollten wir uns auch mal geben

Kombi welcome back, wann willst Du morgen fahren?

Bruder sagte was von 1430 Uhr


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Juli 2008)

@Kombi - wir sind vor 3 Jahren bei unserem AX via Nauders, St. Maria, Livigno, St. Moritz zum Comer See gefahren. Da haben wir das Val Mora durchquert und ich muss sagen, das war bislang eine meiner besten Biketouren. Wir müssen uns dazu unbedingt unterhalten, ich glaube, da wird keine einzige Minute langweilig.

Ich weiss im Moment nicht, was mir heute besser gefallen hat. Die doch recht zügige Abfahrt oder der Kulmi, als er kurz vor dem Abzweig zu den Wellen stehen bleibt und sagt: "xxxx".

Entweder habe ich mich total verhört, oder er kann unseren Verlockungen nicht länger widerstehen.

Morgen 14.30 h an der B8 und dann mal grobe Richtung Hahnenkamm könnte ich mir gut vorstellen. Irgendwie komm ich den Hügel schon hoch, und dann sehen wir weiter.

Die Moselrunde lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Seht zu, dass ihr den Kalender freischaufelt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Juli 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Jazz: Dir wünsche ich eine gute Besserung! Das wird schon wieder
> 
> Gruß
> HR1



Live sah's im ersten Moment gar nicht so wild aus, aber der Videobeweis war recht heftig. Gut, dass es an dieser Stelle passiert ist. So ein Einfädeln bei Topspeed verleiht Flügel. Und das braucht kein Mensch.

Jazz - nur die Harten kommen in den Garten.


----------



## Google (12. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Was schlimmeres passiert, noch alles im Lot?   Meist merkt man es ja erst richtig am nächsten Tag. Was und wo ist es denn genau passiert?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Live sah's im ersten Moment gar nicht so wild aus, aber der Videobeweis war recht heftig. Gut, dass es an dieser Stelle passiert ist. So ein Einfädeln bei Topspeed verleiht Flügel. Und das braucht kein Mensch.
> 
> Jazz - nur die Harten kommen in den Garten.



Wo jetzt eh schon alle von sprechen. Meine Freundin möchte auch gerne mal das Video sehen weil ich ihr davon erzählt habe. 

Und dir Jazz natürlich alles gute und die hoffnung das es bald verheilt.


----------



## _jazzman_ (12. Juli 2008)

Stand der Baum da schon da, als ich die Stelle beim ersten Mal gefahren bin?  Werd das Gefühl nicht los, dass mich das Scheißding angegriffen hat und sich mir mutwillig in den Weg gestellt hat....


----------



## Google (13. Juli 2008)

Also ich möchte das Video nicht zu sehen  Hauptsache Du bist in 5 Wochen dabei!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Juli 2008)

Na ja, der Baum kann nicht wirklich was dafür. Du bist auf ihn losgestürmt wie Obelix auf die Römer.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> .........
> Du bist auf ihn losgestürmt wie Obelix auf die Römer.



Nur ohne Zaubertrank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juli 2008)

Tzzz ... das hatt man(n) von langbeinigen Französinen, die stellen einem Selbiges 

Gute Besserung 

Lengt Euch doch mal ein YouTupe Account zu, Damit wir alle was von diverses Filmchen haben können


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Na ja, der Baum kann nicht wirklich was dafür. Du bist auf ihn losgestürmt wie Obelix auf die Römer.



Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich der Römer war und in selbiger Römermanier an Obelix abgeprallt bin...  

Hauptsache man kann freudig darüber hinwegsehen...


----------



## Google (13. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hauptsache man kann freudig *darüber hinwegsehen..*.


 Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass am Bike alles OK ist


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Samstag passt mir nicht in den Kalender, wünsch euch schon jetzt viel Spaß.
> 
> Aber eine Touranregung will ich schon mal unverbindlich loslassen.
> So in 2-3 Wochen (wetterabhängig) möchte ich an einen S.O.N.N.T.A.G. Richtung Mosel cruisen. Baybachtal und Ehrbachtal sind die Orientierungspunkte für die Ganztagstour. Länge knapp 50 km, ca. 1.000 Hm, Schiebe- und Tragepassagen ca. 10%, Tempo gemütlich (w/Rotsocken), keine Freireiterorgie.
> ...



Also,

wenn es der 3.8. wird, dann würde sich Fraa Struwwelisch glatt gegen den Junior-Keiler in Wombach entscheiden.
Die Aussicht, ein paar Stunden cruisen & trailen gegen dröge 15km im Kreis fahren einzutauschen, die zieht.
Nehmen wir auch Junioren mit?

Dann wären wir beide dabei (und können auf der Kupplung noch ein Bike mitnehmen)

der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Juli 2008)

Klar doch.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. Juli 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wo jetzt eh schon alle von sprechen. Meine Freundin möchte auch gerne mal das Video sehen weil ich ihr davon erzählt habe.
> 
> Und dir Jazz natürlich alles gute und die hoffnung das es bald verheilt.




Ich werde probieren, das Video einzustellen. Ich habe nur noch keine Ahnung wie ich das machen soll, aber das kriege ich schon irgendwie hin 

Grüße


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Juli 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> .................
> 
> Lengt Euch doch mal ein YouTupe Account zu, Damit wir alle was von diverses Filmchen haben können



Ich habe schon vor längere Zeit ein Konto angelegt. Wenn Jazz nichts dagegen hat und Hot Rod mir das Video geben kann dann könnte ich das 1. Video bei unserem Account (Spessartwoelfe) hochladen.
Könnten auch wenn man will noch viel mehr hochladen. Alles kein Problem.

Oder wenn ihr wollt dann gebe ich den Interessenten die Login Daten für den Account und ihr könnt selber hochladen wie die Weltmeister.


----------



## Kulminator (13. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich weiss im Moment nicht, was mir heute besser gefallen hat. Die doch recht zügige Abfahrt oder der Kulmi, als er kurz vor dem Abzweig zu den Wellen stehen bleibt und sagt: "xxxx".
> 
> Entweder habe ich mich total verhört, oder er kann unseren Verlockungen nicht länger widerstehen.



Dein über meine verbalen Entgleisungen erstaunter Blick war jedenfalls auch sehenswert  

Ich muss schon sagen, das Teil macht richtig Spass bergab. Wart nur bis ich mehr Grip auf den Pedalen hab  :

Beerfelden - die Wölfe kommen


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Juli 2008)

Family will nicht bis 14.30h warten,
wir machen uns jetzt auf die Pneus, Barbarossatrails, BWeg und Klappermühlchen. Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja irgendwo, nachher. Heute Nachmittag müssen wir uns ein bisserl um die Verwandschaft kümmern...
frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Juli 2008)

Bruder, Alle : Bin 1430 Uhr an der B8


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Juli 2008)

Dann bis gleich.


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. Juli 2008)

Ich werde heute mal pausieren... 
Man sieht sich Dienstag 1900 B8


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. Juli 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon vor längere Zeit ein Konto angelegt. Wenn Jazz nichts dagegen hat und Hot Rod mir das Video geben kann dann könnte ich das 1. Video bei unserem Account (Spessartwoelfe) hochladen.
> Könnten auch wenn man will noch viel mehr hochladen. Alles kein Problem.
> 
> Oder wenn ihr wollt dann gebe ich den Interessenten die Login Daten für den Account und ihr könnt selber hochladen wie die Weltmeister.




Na dann schick mal die Daten rüber


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. Juli 2008)

Einmal Jazz vs. Baum
Bitte schön:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MHZV10-H3oY


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Juli 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Na dann schick mal die Daten rüber



Habe mal an allen E-mail adressen aus der Liste die Account Daten von YouTube geschickt. Guckt mal bitte ob alles angekommen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (13. Juli 2008)

Euch kann man ja nicht alleine lassen!
@Bruder: Ich war heute auf dem heiligen Rasen, ist schon imposant das mal von der anderen Seite zu sehen....

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Juli 2008)

Da stand ich auch schon mal. Ist schon ein ansprechendes Bauwerk.


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Juli 2008)

Bruder und ich sind heute nochmal unsere neue Lieblingsabfahrt vom Hahnenkamm runtergenagelt... schon sehr geil  

Für Dienstag 1900 Uhr gibt es einen LMB


----------



## fohns (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo leute,

melde mich auch wieder aus den alpen zurück.
hier orientieren sich so langsam alle in die bergabfraktion??
wird zeit, dass mal wieder ordentlich gespackt wird!!

am dienstagabend und kommendes wochenende gehts bei mir nicht.
vielleicht gibts am donnerstag so ab 17.00 uhr eine spackenrunde. irgendwelche interessenten??


viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (14. Juli 2008)

welcome back...

wirst wahrscheinlich net soo viele Interessenten für diese Abwandlung des Mountainbikesportes finden. Komm doch mal wieder mit ins Gelände ?


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Dienstag werde ich das Gelände bevorzugen, aber über eine Flachlandtour ohne nennenswerte Höhenmeter am Donnerstag zur Stärkung der Allgemeinkondition lässt sich reden...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Juli 2008)

Die Tour sollte bevorzugt in bewuchsfreiem Gelände stattfinden.


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die Tour sollte bevorzugt in bewuchsfreiem Gelände stattfinden.



Mach dich nur lustig... 
Ich hab mir bei meinem Bodycheck größte Mühe gegeben, aber wenn ich mir das Video so anschaue, hat das Ding ja net mal gewackelt... 

Ich klemm mich an das Hinterrad von Fohns und hoffe das er mich heil wieder nach Hause bringt. Hab mir sagen lassen auf den Highways wachsen so komische rot-weiß lackierte Stahlpfosten. 

Edit: Der Schulter gehts wieder ganz gut. War beim Arzt hab mal draufschauen lassen und dank Voltaren gehts wieder.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Edit: Der Schulter gehts wieder ganz gut. War beim Arzt hab mal draufschauen lassen und dank Voltaren gehts wieder.



Das hört man doch gerne. 

Denke aber das sie schön Blau ist oder??


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Juli 2008)

Nö geht eigentlich. Sieht nicht so schlimm aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Juli 2008)

Dranhängen allein reicht nicht. Du musst aufpassen, ich kenne Leute, die machen solche Stunts auch in urbanem Gelände.


----------



## Instantcold (14. Juli 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> 
> melde mich auch wieder aus den alpen zurück.
> hier orientieren sich so langsam alle in die bergabfraktion??
> ...



Hallo Fohns,

das mit Donnerstag hört sich nicht schlecht an, würde dann mit dem Bike von Bad Offenbach aus starten und zur Treffpunktzeit am Druckhaus eintreffen.

Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dranhängen allein reicht nicht. Du musst aufpassen, ich kenne Leute, die machen solche Stunts auch in urbanem Gelände.



Spricht da etwa jemand aus Erfahrung...?


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Ich habe einen Satz neuer, ungefahrener *Continental Mountain King Supersonic 2.4* hier rumliegen. Hat jemand Interesse? Waren auf meinem Spicy drauf und benötige sie nicht.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Spricht da etwa jemand aus Erfahrung...?



Ja. Das war mal bei 'nem Cityride der Freireiter. Da hat mein Vordermann doch glatt einen Begrenzungspfosten übersehen.  Ich wär daraufhin vor Lachen beinahe selbst umgefallen.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ja. Das war mal bei 'nem Cityride der Freireiter. Da hat mein Vordermann doch glatt einen Begrenzungspfosten übersehen.  Ich wär daraufhin vor Lachen beinahe selbst umgefallen.



stimmt das war mal was, jetzt wo du es sagst


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Juli 2008)

Das war ein grauer Pfosten in einer regnerischen dunklen Nacht und der Vordermann hat plötzlich die Richtung geändert!

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das war ein grauer Pfosten in einer regnerischen dunklen Nacht und der Vordermann hat plötzlich die Richtung geändert!
> 
> // Rocky



woher weißt du das so genau, warst du auch dabei


----------



## fohns (14. Juli 2008)

@Kulmi
danke. ich werde mal sehen, wenns passt.

@Jazz, Instand
sehr schön. donnerstag 17.00 uhr abfahrt druckhaus -- mainspacking hardcore richtung AB. auf befestigten und ebenen wegen. die sich bewegenden hindernisse dürften allerdings die gefahr etwas erhöhen...
ohne LMB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (14. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> und dank Voltaren gehts wieder.


Au! Ne schöne Prellung zieht sich lange hin. Hab auch ne kleine an der linken Schulter  seit knapp 2 Wochen. Bei mir wars aber kein Baum sondern ein Fels der sich mir plötzlich in den Weg stellte 

Bei mir zeichnet sich der Donnerstag für eine lockere Geländetour ab. 17:30 Uhr B8 wäre die Startzeit. Ist wer noch nicht versorgt?


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Wann seid ihr an der Kilianusbrücke in Mainflingen? Würde dort auf euch warten.


----------



## fohns (14. Juli 2008)

müsste so gegen 17.45 uhr sein.


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Juli 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> müsste so gegen 17.45 uhr sein.



 OK, warte an der Brücke auf euch.


----------



## fohns (14. Juli 2008)

prima! 
pass auf Dich auf bei der ausfahrt morgen


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Juli 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> prima!
> pass auf Dich auf bei der ausfahrt morgen



Ich komm mit Fullfacehelm und Protektoren, dann kann nicht viel schief gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (14. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich komm mit Fullfacehelm und Protektoren



zum Spacken ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Juli 2008)

Kann heute nicht mit jungs.Habe mir gestern beim Fussball das Linke Knie verdreht. Muss mal gucken wann das wieder ok ist.


----------



## Kulminator (15. Juli 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kann heute nicht mit jungs.Habe mir gestern beim Fussball das Linke Knie verdreht. Muss mal gucken wann das wieder ok ist.



immer diese gefährlichen Sportarten ...


----------



## fohns (15. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> zum Spacken ?



ihr spackt heute ohne mich ????


----------



## Kulminator (15. Juli 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> ihr spackt heute ohne mich ????



es sind noch Restplätze frei - komm halt mit


----------



## dandy (15. Juli 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> 
> melde mich auch wieder aus den alpen zurück.
> hier orientieren sich so langsam alle in die bergabfraktion??
> ...



Hallo zusammen,
hallo fohns

ich bin (zugezogener) Hanauer und hätte Interesse bei Eurer Mainrunde am Donnerstag mitzufahren. Ich bin öfters Richtung AB am Main unterwegs, aber bisher immer alleine. 

Wenn das ok ist und nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei. 

Das Druckhaus in Steinheim ist mir zwar unbekannt, aber das Shooters direkt am Main kenne ich.

Grüße,
Dandy


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> es sind noch Restplätze frei - komm halt mit



Was wollt ihr heute fahren?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Juli 2008)

edit


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Juli 2008)

dandy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Das Druckhaus in Steinheim ist mir zwar unbekannt, aber das Shooters direkt am Main kenne ich.
> ...



Hallo und Herzlich willkommen.
Das Druckhaus ist das ehemalige Shooters. Also meinst du genau den Richtigen Treffpunkt.


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr heute fahren?



Ich würd sagen wir nehmen mit was kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen wir nehmen mit was kommt...



Bäume?


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Juli 2008)

oder graue Begrenzungspfosten...


----------



## Kulminator (15. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr heute fahren?



schau im LMB ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bäume?





_jazzman_ schrieb:


> oder graue Begrenzungspfosten...



Nach der ersten Runde steht es 1:1.


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nach der ersten Runde steht es 1:1.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juli 2008)




----------



## dandy (15. Juli 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hallo und Herzlich willkommen.
> Das Druckhaus ist das ehemalige Shooters. Also meinst du genau den Richtigen Treffpunkt.



Alles klar, dann weiß ich Bescheid!


----------



## fohns (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo Dandy,

also wenn Du bescheid weißt, ists immer gut 
wir wären mit Dir vier fahrer, was schon eine schöne spackenrunde ist. 

InstantCold kommt gegen 1700 uhr zum druckhaus, Jazzman treffen wir unterwegs.
ab dem druckhaus werden wir richtung aschaffenburg fahren, je nach laune werden wir entweder bis AB fahren oder zusammen umkehren.

@Kulmi
nee, ich war heute schon auf schöner rennertour.

viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Instantcold (15. Juli 2008)

Hey Jungs,

war eine klasse Tour, wenn nicht sogar "geil" 
Das ich das in den letzten Minuten meines 25-jährigem Lebensjahr erleben durfte 

Freue mich schon auf Donnerstag, endlich nicht mehr alleine Spacken, wobei die letzten Male schon sehr viele, nett anzuschauende Höhenmeter unterwegs waren 

Bis demnächst

Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (15. Juli 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> @Kulmi
> nee, ich war heute schon auf schöner rennertour.



Schade, hast heute was verpasst... So allmählich gewöhne ich mich an das Gewicht und das Handling    Tolle Runde heute, klasse Leute 

@ Instant: hast heute wieder tapfer durchgehalten


----------



## Instantcold (15. Juli 2008)

@ Kulmi

und das sogar auch am Berg


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Juli 2008)

War ne schöne After-Work-Runde heute. 

Ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht, aber die Birkenhainer macht irgendwie nicht mehr so richtig Spaß mit den ganzen Sandlöchern.  War das schon immer so??? Dann doch lieber die paar Hm zum Hahnenkamm hochkurbeln und von dort wieder gen Alzenau abrollen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juli 2008)

Du bist halt verwöhnt.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. Juli 2008)

Ich habe gestern Abend im Bett gelegen und geweint.. Das ich nicht ne Runde drehen konnte mit euch bei diesem wunderbaren Wetter gestern Abend. Aber das nächste mal.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Juli 2008)

Morgen Jungs,
war eine super Runde gestern. Es war mitten in der Woche und wir haben es dafür ganz schön krachen lassen 

Bis demnächst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Wie ich Dich kenne hast Du Dich doch auffem Sofa verwöhnen lassen! Das arme Kniechen...OOooch...

@[email protected] den morgigen Tag muss ich leider für ne Geländetour mit Höhenmeter nutzen, sonst wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen. Ich werde schon heute, sobald ich hier entlassen werde (Zeit ist ungewiss ), neben dem Nachhauseweg eine Extrarunde drehen. Morgen suche ich dann die Steigungen im Heimrevier, die ich aber schöön gemüütlich absolvieren werde.


----------



## Kulminator (16. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht, aber die Birkenhainer macht irgendwie nicht mehr so richtig Spaß mit den ganzen Sandlöchern.  War das schon immer so??? Dann doch lieber die paar Hm zum Hahnenkamm hochkurbeln und von dort wieder gen Alzenau abrollen.



da haste vollkommen recht. Der Hahnenkamm ist viel schöner   - und "die" Abfahrt flowiger und um einiges anspruchsvoller...


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Juli 2008)

Mir hats auch gefallen!


----------



## fohns (16. Juli 2008)

Instant
heißt das, dass Du heute geburtstag hast??
dann mal herzlichen glückwunsch!!!!
so jung und unverdorben-----------

Jazz
sach ich doch schon lang
besser spacken 

Google
kein problem. demnächst wieder.
vielleicht klappt ja bei den eisbärs die tour auf asphalt.
hab gestern eine schöne runde gedreht, ähnlich der aus 2007 (HU-schöneck, ostheim, gründau, gelnhausen, wächtersbach, wittgenborn, gründau, ostheim, schöneck, HU) - die bietet sich an fürs höhentraining.

viele grüße
fohns.


----------



## Instantcold (16. Juli 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Instant
> heißt das, dass Du heute geburtstag hast??
> dann mal herzlichen glückwunsch!!!!
> so jung und unverdorben-----------



richtig und danke

wir sehen uns morgen gegen 17 Uhr am Druckhaus

grüße

René


----------



## fohns (16. Juli 2008)

na dann:


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Juli 2008)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch an den Instantcold. Freut mich das Du nach gestriger Tour problemlos 26 geworden bist

Jazz die Sandlöcher sind gut für die Balance


----------



## Google (16. Juli 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute Instand. 





fohns schrieb:


> Google
> kein problem. demnächst wieder.


Ein Wunder ist geschehen: So früh war unsere Blubberrunde noch nie beendet. Hab die Gelegenheit genutzt und heute schon die Höhenmeter gesammelt. Wir sehen uns morgen um Fünf wenn das Wetter hält  Nach ner Stunde drehe ich dann ab und fahre zurück.

Bis Morsche


----------



## Instantcold (16. Juli 2008)

Danke Jungs


----------



## _jazzman_ (16. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 

@fohns und die restlichen [email protected] bei mir wird es morgen leider doch nix. Hab nach Feierabend eine kleine After-Work-Party mit meinem ehemaligen Chef und abends einen Termin in Frankfurt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (17. Juli 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute, Rene  

War glaube ich nicht der einzige, der gestern DSL Probleme hatte. Deshalb heute die Glückwünsche....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag. Lass krachen junge


----------



## Instantcold (17. Juli 2008)

@ Sofa

Da regnet es einmal wenn ich mitfahre und schon habe ich den Namen weg, gibt es denn sowas???? 


Hoffe wir sehen uns mal wieder auf einer Tour.

Grüße und Danke auch an Kulmi für die Grüße

René


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Juli 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ Sofa
> 
> Da regnet es einmal wenn ich mitfahre und schon habe ich den Namen weg, gibt es denn sowas????
> 
> ...



2 mal


----------



## fohns (17. Juli 2008)

wehe, es regenet heute, Instant 
natürlich fahren wir auf jeden fall, um die auswirkungen Deiner kunst auf das wetter zu testen.


----------



## Instantcold (17. Juli 2008)

super, ich bin am schlechten Wetter schuld... 

Obwohl, vielleicht liegt es auch daran das Sofa und ich den Regen provozieren....  

Das würde auch erklären warum es am Dienstag nicht geregnet hat...


----------



## fohns (18. Juli 2008)

Gestern auch nicht mehr. wir sind trocken nach hause gekommen.
also nix für ungut 

war ne sehr schöne, aber auch ziemlich sportliche , spackentour in netter runde!!
hat spaß gemacht, gerne demnächst mal wieder.

allen hier ein schönes wochenende und viele grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juli 2008)

@ Spass-Fraktion der Wölfe: was geht am WE? Mein Nic scharrt schon und will unbedingt Auslauf...  

Samstag Nachmittag z.B. Hahnenkamm o.ä. - mit kurzer Einkehr . Langsam nuff- grinsend runner... Start 12:30 Uhr B8 Parkplatz - ohne LMB. Ende 16:30 Uhr - länger geht net. Nur bei hinreichend schönem Wetter...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Spass-Fraktion der Wölfe: was geht am WE? Mein Nic scharrt schon und will unbedingt Auslauf...
> 
> Samstag Nachmittag z.B. Hahnenkamm o.ä. - mit kurzer Einkehr . Langsam nuff- grinsend runner... Start 12:30 Uhr B8 Parkplatz - ohne LMB. Ende 16:30 Uhr - länger geht net. Nur bei hinreichend schönem Wetter...



Könnte was werden. Lass und doch Morgen nochmal Posten ob es klappt (auch wegen dem Wetter).

Was wäre denn Hahnenkamm *o.ä.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (18. Juli 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn Hahnenkamm *o.ä.*



Buchberg, Fernblick etc ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. Juli 2008)

Kulmi: Bin morgen um 1230 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Spass-Fraktion der Wölfe:  Nur bei hinreichend schönem Wetter...



Bin dafür 
Letzte Abstimmungen sind hier noch zu tätigen
F


----------



## Google (18. Juli 2008)

Meine schwarze Kampfsau habe ich endlich wieder 

Hier noch ne Kurzinfo für ne mögliche Sonntagstour. Erdi01 und ich werden am Sonntag so gegen 11:00 Uhr B8 Parkplatz entweder die Kahltalumrundung fahren oder die BED oder auch DEB (Dr. Degen/Eselsweg/Birkenhainer). Das wird spontan entschieden. Geschwindigkeit wird angepasst, Pause ist wie immer dabei, entweder beim Engländer oder beim Wiesbüttsee. Die Strecken sind alle so gut 90 Km lang und um die 1600 Hm.

Wer Lust hat kann sich ja per PN melden oder auch posten, egal wo. Ich lese eh alles  Bei Interesse gibts dann auch die entgültige Startzeit/ort.

Grüße

Google


----------



## dandy (18. Juli 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Gestern auch nicht mehr. wir sind trocken nach hause gekommen.
> also nix für ungut
> 
> war ne sehr schöne, aber auch ziemlich sportliche , spackentour in netter runde!!
> ...



Ja, war eine schöne Feierabendrunde... 
... und wir hatten Glück mit dem Wetter, obwohl es zeitweise ziemlich düster aussah 

Also bis demnächst,
Dandy


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Juli 2008)

Wir waren auch noch mal auf einer kurzen Speedtour durchs Wolfsrevier, an der BQ hats dann geregnet, schön wars trotzdem

[email protected]

der Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Juli 2008)

Ich schaffe es heute nicht Jungs. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juli 2008)

nach WetterOnline.de sieht es im Moment nicht nach Dauerregen aus - ich bin dann also auf jeden Fall um 1230 @ B8 ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (19. Juli 2008)

Ist jemand Morgen (Sonntag) an einer gemütlich Tour interessiert? Das heißt gemütlich für euch  Ich muss konditionell aufholen. Wär doch ne gute Regeneration für eure Tour heute..?


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Spass-Fraktion der Wölfe: was geht am WE? Mein Nic scharrt schon und will unbedingt Auslauf...
> 
> Samstag Nachmittag z.B. Hahnenkamm o.ä. - mit kurzer Einkehr . Langsam nuff- grinsend runner... Start 12:30 Uhr B8 Parkplatz - ohne LMB. Ende 16:30 Uhr - länger geht net. Nur bei hinreichend schönem Wetter...



*War erste Sahne!*

Wetter war definitiv hinreichend schön, das Blätterdach hat uns ja vor Schlimmeren bewahrt...

Danke fürs Guiden, das war nicht das letzte Mal dass wir dort waren. Notfalls muss ich meinen alten 550mm Raceprügel als Lenker wieder aktivieren, dann traue ich mich vielleicht auch in der Welle zwischen den zwei zierlichen Bäumchen hindurch

Schönen Abend noch
der Kombi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Juli 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> *War erste Sahne!*
> 
> Wetter war definitiv hinreichend schön, das Blätterdach hat uns ja vor Schlimmeren bewahrt...
> 
> ...



Ist jetzt wohl die Spessartwölfe Hahnenkamm lieblingsabfahrt geworden....

Aber in der Ecke ist noch viel Potenzial...


----------



## Kulminator (20. Juli 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> * Notfalls muss ich meinen alten 550mm Raceprügel als Lenker wieder aktivieren, dann traue ich mich vielleicht auch in der Welle zwischen den zwei zierlichen Bäumchen hindurch
> *


*

w i l l  i c h  s e h e n ! ! !  


@ faker: Danke fürs Angebot - aber bei mir geht heut aus privaten Gründen nix mit Biken... 

@ALL: Dienstagsride diesmal zu den Grünen Seen (ehemalige Steinbrüche). Treffpunkt diesmal: Druckhaus (ehemals Shooters), 19 Uhr. Licht mitbringen....*


----------



## Fr.Struwwelisch (21. Juli 2008)

ALso ich fands am Sonntag auch kLasse...
auch wenn ích diese sch*** WeLLe gLaub erst ma net fahrn werd wars gaiL...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. Juli 2008)

Ich muss noch Pausieren. Mein Knie macht immer noch Probleme. Wollte am Sonntag Joggen --> war nicht so gut. Werde Pause machen bis es besser ist.


----------



## Instantcold (21. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ALL: *Dienstagsride* diesmal zu den Grünen Seen (ehemalige Steinbrüche). *Treffpunkt* diesmal: *Druckhaus (ehemals Shooters), 19 Uhr*. Licht mitbringen....



Ich werd am Dienstag nicht mit fahren, plane für Mittwoch eine Runde im Odenwald.

@ fohns und alle Spacken-Freunde

Donnerstag wieder Spacken?? 
Für Freitag plane ich ebenfalls eine lockere Main tour, da ich mal zur Family nach Frankfurt muss.

Start, jeweils gegen 17 Uhr ab Druckhaus.

grüße
Instantcold


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juli 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich muss noch Pausieren. Mein Knie macht immer noch Probleme. Wollte am Sonntag Joggen --> war nicht so gut. Werde Pause machen bis es besser ist.



was hast du denn am Knie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> was hast du denn am Knie?



Schmerzen....

Denke ma habe mir irgendwas gedehnt oder gezert. Ist ein Dumpfer Schmerz und wenn ich mich bewege sticht es. Wie gesagt werde mal Pausieren bis es wieder besser ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juli 2008)

@Kulmi: kann leider auch nicht ma dienstag...

sag mal es gehen im tauns gerüchte um das du dir ein schweres bike geleistet hast,
wann wollen wir das denn mal im grenzbereich bewegen?


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Kulmi: kann leider auch nicht ma dienstag...
> 
> sag mal es gehen im tauns gerüchte um das du dir ein schweres bike geleistet hast,
> wann wollen wir das denn mal im grenzbereich bewegen?



schade...

ich bewege es schon seit gut 2 Wochen in "meinem" Grenzbereich   könnt mir gut vorstellen, dass da noch einiges mehr geht...


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> schade...
> 
> ich bewege es schon seit gut 2 Wochen in "meinem" Grenzbereich   könnt mir gut vorstellen, dass da noch einiges mehr geht...



das muß doch demnächst mal getested werden....


----------



## Fr.Struwwelisch (21. Juli 2008)

@Sofa: ich kann nur wärmstens Tiger-BaLsam empfehLen...davon geht bei mir immer aLLes weg!...un auf keinen faLL kaLt werden Lassen---das bringt dich um!


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Juli 2008)

Kulmi : Komme morgen 1900 Uhr zum Druckhaus könnte aber knapp werden (Handy)
wegen Wetter auch Mittwoch möglich ?


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juli 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi : Komme morgen 1900 Uhr zum Druckhaus könnte aber knapp werden (Handy)
> wegen Wetter auch Mittwoch möglich ?



könnte bei mir auch knapp werden - also Handy ! 

Mittwoch ginge eigentlich auch ... Wer wollte morgen Dienstag eigentlich noch so mitkommen?


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juli 2008)

Fr.Struwwelisch schrieb:


> @Sofa: ich kann nur wärmstens Tiger-BaLsam empfehLen...davon geht bei mir immer aLLes weg!...un auf keinen faLL kaLt werden Lassen---das bringt dich um!



wenn es muskulär ist und immer dann, wenn Wärme hilft, macht das sicherlich Sinn. Wenn die Ursache eine andere ist, wird es nicht schaden, aber auch nicht nützen...


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das muß doch demnächst mal getested werden....



auf jeden Fall...  Hoffe, es klappt bald mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (21. Juli 2008)

Theoretisch bin ich morgen dabei aber ich hab am Donnerstag Prüfung und brauch jede Minute zum lernen.. so ungefähr.. bis auf ein bisschen rumsurfen  Also ab Donnerstag sehen wir uns dann vielleicht.


----------



## Google (21. Juli 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Donnerstag wieder Spacken??


 Ich schaffs diese Woche nur am Mittwoch zu spacken und wann ich loskomme weiß ich auch erst kurzfristig. Vielleicht klappts die nächste Woche wieder.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juli 2008)

@Kulmi & Ede: Mittwoch könnte bei mir klappen, morgen wird's defintiv nichts. Wenn ihr euch also spontan für eine Terminänderung entscheidet, wäre ich euch nicht böse.

Und wenn die Tour trotzdem morgen steigt, dann wünsch ich euch viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (22. Juli 2008)

dann verschieben wir den Dienstagsride eben auf Mittwoch abend: gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort, gleiches dummes Gebabbel.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Juli 2008)




----------



## fohns (22. Juli 2008)

Kulmi:
mir ist das nix mit dem gestachel dort...

InstantCold, Dandy, Google, Restspacken
ich würde auch den mittwoch fürs spacken vorziehen.
ich kann erst ab 18.30 uhr ab druckhaus. wer fährt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dandy (22. Juli 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Kulmi:
> mir ist das nix mit dem gestachel dort...
> 
> InstantCold, Dandy, Google, Restspacken
> ...



Hallo zusammen, Mittwoch 18:30 Uhr am Druckhaus kann ich schaffen 

Grüße, 
Dandy


----------



## Instantcold (22. Juli 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Kulmi:
> mir ist das nix mit dem gestachel dort...
> 
> InstantCold, Dandy, Google, Restspacken
> ...



dann ohne mich, werde morgen eine Tour in Richtung Odenwald fahren. 
Vielleicht dann nächste Woche wieder?

Grüße


----------



## crazymtb (22. Juli 2008)

INFO von den AB-Biker

> ...
duch 2 berufsbedingte Absagen gibt es 2 freie Plaetze auf unserer Dolomiten-Transalp.
Termin 23.-30. August.
Info und Anmeldung http://www.ab-biker.de/events.php#69
Relativ einfache Transalp mit Gepaecktransport. Gute Gelegenheit, fuer alle die dieses Gigantische Erlebnis mal selbst ausprobieren wollen. <

Ansonsten hoffe ich bald mal ne Tour mit euch zu fahren, wird ja auch mal Zeit  Nächste Woche bin ich erst mal ne Woche im Allgäu 

So long
Crazymtb


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] War jemand von euch in den letzten Tagen mal den "Grüne Seen"??? Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es ne stachlige Angelegenheit wird. Ich war mit Google vor ein paar Wochen dort und da waren die Trails schon ziemlich zugewuchert mit Brennesseln, Brombeeren und Dornenhecken... Wenns bei mir irgendwie hinhaut, komm ich mit. Werde aber diesmal sicher nicht auf meinen Dornenschutzanzug verzichten... 

-------------------------------------------

By the way darf ich nochmal an kommenden *Sonntag, 27.07.2008* erinnern.
Ab *11:00 Uhr* spielen wir (*G-Major7*) im *Hofgut Schweinheim* einen swing'n'soul Frühschoppen. Zu hören gibts Allerlei *bekanntes von* *Chicago, Santana, BluesBrothers bis hin zu den Größen aus Jazz und Swing*. Eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung findet ihr unter Hofgut Schweinheim.
Würde mich freuen, wenn sich ein paar von euch zu einem groovigen Frühschoppen dort einfinden würden...


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Juli 2008)

Also MI grüne Seen, evtl. mit Brodeggtoren wegen dem Gestachel ?


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Juli 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Also MI grüne Seen, evtl. mit Brodeggtoren wegen dem Gestachel ?



Ich nehm sie auf alle Fälle mit. Haben mir dort das letzte Mal auch gute Dienste geleistet.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> By the way darf ich nochmal an kommenden *Sonntag, 27.07.2008* erinnern.
> Ab *11:00 Uhr* spielen wir (*G-Major7*) im *Hofgut Schweinheim* einen swing'n'soul Frühschoppen. Zu hören gibts Allerlei *bekanntes von* *Chicago, Santana, BluesBrothers bis hin zu den Größen aus Jazz und Swing*. Eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung findet ihr unter Hofgut Schweinheim.
> Würde mich freuen, wenn sich ein paar von euch zu einem groovigen Frühschoppen dort einfinden würden...



Vieleicht komm ich mal mit der Freundin vorbei. Hört sich nicht schlecht an. Und ich glaube das doch bestimmt mehr Wölfe anwesend sein könnten. Oder??

Muss sie nur noch fragen was sie für Schicht hat.


----------



## Google (22. Juli 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> InstantCold, Dandy, Google, Restspacken
> ich würde auch den mittwoch fürs spacken vorziehen.
> ich kann erst ab 18.30 uhr ab druckhaus. wer fährt mit?


 Na ja, auch wenn ich keine genaue Zeit sagen kann, werde ich wohl schon eher früh los fahren können und werde Euch wohl entgegenkommen wenn Du/Ihr gen AB spackt. Wenn ich Zeit und Lust hab, dreh ich gerade nochmal um zu einer kleinen Babbelrunde  Besser als gar nix  Mal schauen.

@Grüne [email protected] Je nachdem wie die Wege durch die Badenden frequentiert wurden, werden diese mehr oder weniger zugewachsen sein. Jedenfalls wird vieles, was zumindestens ich immer mit im Programm habe, ziemlich zugewachsen sein. Langarmtrikots und lange Hosen würd ich auf alle Fälle empfehlen. Mich persönlich ziehts da nur im Spätherbst oder Frühjahr hin 

Am 27.07.08 bin ich schon woanders hin eingeladen

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (23. Juli 2008)

Grüne Seen
war gestern zum laufen dort. wie gesagt: das wird kratzbürstig mit MTB

spacken
Dandy: klasse, bis dahin.
Google, Instant die spacken haben ganzjährig saison 
demnächst dann wieder


----------



## Kulminator (23. Juli 2008)

Falls die Herren Miesmacher mit den Grünen Seen recht behalten sollten, machen wir eben den Kurpark Wilhelmsbad und den Märchensee unsicher. 

Trail-Nightride findet definitiv heute statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Falls die Herren Miesmacher mit den Grünen Seen recht behalten sollten, machen wir eben den Kurpark Wilhelmsbad und den Märchensee unsicher.
> 
> Trail-Nightride findet definitiv heute statt.



Selbst wenn, wir würden das doch niemals öffentlich zugeben, oder?


----------



## Kulminator (23. Juli 2008)

n i e m a l s


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Falls die Herren Miesmacher mit den Grünen Seen recht behalten sollten, machen wir eben den Kurpark Wilhelmsbad und den Märchensee unsicher.
> 
> Trail-Nightride findet definitiv heute statt.



Das sollte kein "miesmachen" sein sind nur erfahrungswerte, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.
Bitte um Infos nach der Tour.

// Rocky


----------



## Google (23. Juli 2008)

Mann, mann was da Brombeerhecken waren!....... 







Da hab ich dochmal wieder am Main zugeschlagen! Lecker! 

Und die Spacken a.D., bzw. Alte Herren Abteilung hab ich trotz 10 Minuten Verpätung auch noch gerade so eingeholt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das sollte kein "miesmachen" sein sind nur erfahrungswerte, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.
> Bitte um Infos nach der Tour.
> 
> // Rocky



Im Großen und Ganzen ging's. Es gab ein paar Passagen, da waren Zweige im Weg, meistens war's aber akzeptabel.

Weiter ging's dann über die Schleuse nach Kesselstadt, Wilhelmsbad zum Märchensee. Nett was da im Wald entstanden ist. Über die Bulautrails und Großauheim ging's dann wieder retour. Knapp zweieinhalb Stunden gemütliches Cruisen mit einigen Passagen zum Spielen. Ein gelungener Feierabend.

Aber eins macht mir wirklich Angst. Wie der Kulmi seinen Macker mittlerweile die Treppen runterprügelt - ist das wirklich der Kulmi den ich zu kennen glaubte? [staun]


----------



## Kulminator (23. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie bin ich heute ganz schön fertig, obwohl wir nicht wirklich aus Hanau rausgekommen sind. Tolle Gruppe heute - ich denke doch, daß jeder seinen Spass hatte (nicht nur die mit Macker)?  

Beim nächsten Mal gibt's ein Treppen-Spezial - man kann mir das nun glauben oder nicht...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich es nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen hätte, ich würde es nur schwer glauben. Aber so, ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Beim nächsten Mal gibt's ein Treppen-Spezial - man kann mir das nun glauben oder nicht...





Die Treppe am Aschaffenburger Schloss neben dem Kräutergarten will auch endlich mal befahren werden...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Juli 2008)

Was war hiermit eigentlich noch mal?











Ich denke, in den Tiefen des Spessarts haben wir auch noch was offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (23. Juli 2008)

Sieht gut aus... Wo ist das? Rothenbuch?

Edit: In Liége musste man wohnen.....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Juli 2008)

Die tauchten hier irgendwann mal auf und sind als Anlagen geführt.

Ich meine, der Kombi hatte die mal eingestellt.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich heute ganz schön fertig, obwohl wir nicht wirklich aus Hanau rausgekommen sind. Tolle Gruppe heute - ich denke doch, daß jeder seinen Spass hatte (nicht nur die mit Macker)?
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal gibt's ein Treppen-Spezial - man kann mir das nun glauben oder nicht...



da bin ich dabei 



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wenn ich es nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen hätte, ich würde es nur schwer glauben. Aber so, ...



so so...



_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Die Treppe am Aschaffenburger Schloss neben dem Kräutergarten will auch endlich mal befahren werden...



wann?


----------



## Kulminator (24. Juli 2008)

schaut mal: das ist ne lange Treppe  : 


[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/145148]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Instantcold (24. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> schaut mal: das ist ne lange Treppe  :
> 
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/145148]
> ...



nur doof, wenn man in die falsche Richtung fährt


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Juli 2008)

Mein Knie wird langsam wieder. Das war eine *******. Werde aber um mein Glück nicht zu Strapazieren das Knie noch eine ruhepause gönnen.

@[email protected] Könnte sein das ich am Sonntag mal vorbeikomme zum frühshoppen. Die Warscheinlichkeit beträgt aber noch 50/50. Wirst dann ja sehen wenn ich Headbanging mässig den Saal betrete.

@[email protected] Wieso kann man nicht Schei*e schreiben?? So eine *******.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Juli 2008)

Weil man solch unflätige Ausdrücke nicht öffentlich kommuniziert.


----------



## _jazzman_ (25. Juli 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wirst dann ja sehen wenn ich Headbanging mässig den Saal betrete.



Wir spielen Open-Air in einem kleinen Biergarten... Aber wenn Du headbangend und strippend auf dem Tisch tanzt, spielen wir Dir dazu auch "Wild Thing"...


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Juli 2008)

@jazzman: Also wenn ihr da länger spielt tauch ich später vielleicht nochmal auf, klingt nämlich sehr geil.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wir spielen Open-Air in einem kleinen Biergarten... Aber wenn Du headbangend und strippend auf dem Tisch tanzt, spielen wir Dir dazu auch "Wild Thing"...



You can leave your hat on [9-1/2_wochen]


----------



## Fr.Struwwelisch (25. Juli 2008)

Hey Bruder,

wie siehts aus mit unserem Moselspecial?
Mach mal die Ansage bez. Treffpunkt etc.
Wir sind dabei...

und "meine" Treppe, das war in Burg Rothenfels. Genau, die hatte ich mir vorgenommen. 

der Kombi (ups, da war die FS noch angemeldet)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Juli 2008)

Mosel steht erst in der nächsten Woche an (03.08.).

Ich schlage vor, dass wir gegen 10.00 h in Emmelshausen starten. Für die Anfahrt braucht's eine gute Stunde.

Wer ist denn jetzt alles am Start und wie verteilen wir uns auf die Autos? 
Ede & Jazz, Kombi & FS (ggf. +1), Rocky & ich. Was ist mit HR1, Kulmi, Sofa, Fohns? Wen habe ich unabsichtlich nicht genannt?

Mein Kollege kommt auf Ffm., ihn gabeln wir unterwegs auf. 

Also, ran an die Tastatur und outet euch.

Rothenfels, da braucht's auch mal einen Tourenvorschlag.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mosel steht erst in der nächsten Woche an (03.08.).
> 
> Ich schlage vor, dass wir gegen 10.00 h in Emmelshausen starten. Für die Anfahrt braucht's eine gute Stunde.
> 
> ...



ich würd ja liebend gerne mitkommen, aber  ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich den Grund für deine Absage lese, dann fällt es schwer zu glauben, dass das Bedauern von ganzem Herzen kommt.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juli 2008)

ja, mit dem Bedauern hab ich echte Probleme ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (25. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Bei mir fährt Ede mit. Je nach dem mit welchem Bike er mitkommt, hätte ich entweder noch 2 Sitzplätze oder einen Bikeplatz anzubieten, wenns was hilft dadurch die Fahrzeuge zu minimieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Wie gesagt ich kann leider nicht da ich in Berlin bin. Aber ich denke das diese Tour wiederholt wird und dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Juli 2008)

ACHTUNG Enduro Abteilung : Morgen 1230 UHR B 8

Welches Rad soll man nehmen für die Mosel Tour ?


----------



## Kulminator (26. Juli 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ACHTUNG Enduro Abteilung : Morgen 1230 UHR B 8


----------



## Kulminator (26. Juli 2008)

glücklicherweise diesmal ohne Regen heimgekommen. War wieder mal eine gelungene Tour. Das Nic macht mir von mal zu mal mehr Spass...


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Juli 2008)

Ja war eine schöne Runde heute aber irgendwie bin ich heute fix und fertig. Ich glaub die Mittagshitze hat mir ganz schön zu schaffen gemacht.
Und die Horbacher Waalwege wären auch was für unsere Wasserratte Sofasurfer (zumindest auf die Art und Weise wie wir sie gefahren sind )


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Juli 2008)

Feine Tour in den Wasserwegen zu Horbach...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ja war eine schöne Runde heute aber irgendwie bin ich heute fix und fertig. Ich glaub die Mittagshitze hat mir ganz schön zu schaffen gemacht.
> Und die Horbacher Waalwege wären auch was für unsere Wasserratte Sofasurfer (zumindest auf die Art und Weise wie wir sie gefahren sind )



Waren wir da nicht schonmal?? Hatten wir nicht da die Video´s gemacht wo wir in den Bach gesprungen sind??


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juli 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Waren wir da nicht schonmal?? Hatten wir nicht da die Video´s gemacht wo wir in den Bach gesprungen sind??



geeenau...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] War heute mit meiner Freundin zu den Hofgut unterwegs und dann ist die Fu** Lichtmaschine kaputgegangen mussten umdrehen. Der Keilriemen ist runtergeflogen.

Aber wir haben keine Musik gehört. Standen eigentlich genau davor. Aber war viel los.
Vieleicht das nächste mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> geeenau...



Das war geil da. Seit ihr wenigstens jetzt komplett den Bach runtergefahren.


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. Juli 2008)

Mann Mann, was ne Hitze heute...  
Drei Stunden in praller Sonne Musik gemacht, 5 Liter Wasser gesoffen und 7 wieder rausgeschwitzt und alles in schönen schwarzen Band Klamotten.

Jetzt gehts erst mal 4 Stunden in die Dusche...


----------



## fohns (27. Juli 2008)

Spackenalarm.
Mittwoch, 18.45 Uhr Druckhaus. 2 Stunden Richtung AB.

Viele Grüße
fohns


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Hab am Mittwoch keine Bandprobe. Wenns Wetter mitspielt, würd ich an der Kilianusbrücke einsteigen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Juli 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Welches Rad soll man nehmen für die Mosel Tour ?



Du hast Probleme.  

Es ist eine landschaftlich extrem reizvolle, konditionell fordernde Runde mit einigen Schiebe- und Tragepassagen abseits der Waldautobahnen. Es gibt KEINE endureske Abfahrt o.Ä.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Du hast Probleme.
> 
> Es ist eine landschaftlich extrem reizvolle, konditionell fordernde Runde mit einigen Schiebe- und Tragepassagen abseits der Waldautobahnen. Es gibt KEINE endureske Abfahrt o.Ä.



Damit komme ich zu meinem Problem (oder doch keins ):

Weiß jemand, ob Dr. G aus G aktuell praktiziert oder im Urlaub ist?
Mein Baby Nr. 2 (das freakige) leidet, sagen wir es mal so, ich hab's kaputt gemacht, heute abend, bei der Wartung...Dämpferluftdrücke geprüft, draufgesetzt, a bissl gewippt und schon hat der Anschlußnippel der Dämpferpumpe den unteren Einspeisepunkt des German A Federbeins abgerissen 
Mit Abschrauben wars auch nichts, der Innensechskant der oberen Querschraube ist reichlich ausgelutscht und die Schraube mit 1 Kilo Loctite festgeklebt 
Da bewegt sich garnichts, *ICH* kriege den Dämpfer jedenfalls nicht ausgebaut. 
Bin morgen in Mainz und versuche einen barmherzigen Samariter aufzutreiben, zwecks Hilfe, nach der Arbeit. 
Posted doch mal einer durch wenn er was über Dr. G zu berichten weiß, da gehört das Schätzchen jedenfalls hin. Will am Sonntag damit auf die Moseltrails.

Fahre, wenn das nichts wird, natürlich mit dem Güldenen, damit schaffe ich die Trails auch, vielleicht mit mehr Körpereinsatz.

der Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Juli 2008)

Laut E-mail von Dr.G 

"Sehr geehrter Kunde,

bitte beachten Sie, das Ich den Laden von Freitag 01.08. bis einschl. Mittwoch den 06.08.2008 geschlossen habe"

Kann dir die Email auch weiterleiten wenn du möchtest. Steht aber nicht mehr drinn.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Juli 2008)

Danke Sofa,

dann sollte also morgen der Dr. G zumindest füer Telefonberatung erreichbar sein

der K


----------



## Instantcold (28. Juli 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Spackenalarm.
> Mittwoch, 18.45 Uhr Druckhaus. 2 Stunden Richtung AB.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> fohns



Moin fohns,

wieso Mittwochs???? Können wir nicht Donnerstags machen???
Mittwochs werde ich jetzt öfters in den Odenwald fahren, letzte Woche ging es auf die Breuburg.

Mal sehen was ich Mittwoch mache 

Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Juli 2008)

Habt ihr vor Morgen zu fahren?? Wenn ja wann? Würde mitkommen da es mein Knie wieder besser geht.


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Kulmi hatte mal was von einem "Treppen-Spezial" erzählt...???


----------



## fohns (28. Juli 2008)

Instantcold
ich kann keine generelle tage zusagen. leider. 
dieses mal gehts ja um einiges später los als sonst. 
auch daher die frühe ankündigung.

Jazz
wir sind gegen 19.30 uhr an der brücke. 
viel weiter wollte ich auch nicht fahren, ich würde gerne bis schwalbennest fahren (oder wenn IC mitfährt bis Kleinostheim) und dann wieder rumdrehen.

viele grüße
fohns,


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Kulmi hatte mal was von einem "Treppen-Spezial" erzählt...???



Und das heißt??
In Treppenfahren war und bin ich nicht gut.


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. Juli 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Und das heißt??
> In Treppenfahren war und bin ich nicht gut.


 
Dann komm doch einfach mit! Man muss nicht gut sein sondern Spaß haben...


----------



## Kulminator (28. Juli 2008)

ähmmm, ich hab mir über morgen abend noch keine Gedanken gemacht... es sieht zumindest gut aus, daß ich nicht anderweitig verplant bin. Eine (nicht zu lange) Runde ohne nennenswerte Höhenmeter ist bei den aktuellen Temperaturen eh angebracht. Ich würde ganz gerne nochmal zum Märchensee und ein paar Trails rund um Hanau fahren. Beim Treppenspezial müssen wir das Aschaffenburger Schloss irgendwie unterkriegen (Niko da musst du jetzt durch)...   

ERGO: Treffpunkt Dienstag wieder 19 Uhr am Druckhaus/Shooters.. 2 Stunden...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ähmmm, ich hab mir über morgen abend noch keine Gedanken gemacht... es sieht zumindest gut aus, daß ich nicht anderweitig verplant bin. Eine (nicht zu lange) Runde ohne nennenswerte Höhenmeter ist bei den aktuellen Temperaturen eh angebracht. Ich würde ganz gerne nochmal zum Märchensee und ein paar Trails rund um Hanau fahren. Beim Treppenspezial müssen wir das Aschaffenburger Schloss irgendwie unterkriegen (Niko da musst du jetzt durch)...
> 
> ERGO: Treffpunkt Dienstag wieder 19 Uhr am Druckhaus/Shooters.. 2 Stunden...



Hört sich gut an bin dabei...
Brauche ich Licht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Juli 2008)

Aaaahhh,

wenn alles klappt, habe ich am Wochenende wieder das Rot-Weisse zum Trailen für die Mosel 

Dr. G in G hat sich dem hoffnungslosen Falle angenommen 

Morgen abend, das ist mir zu früh und zu heiss...wenns mich überkommt dreh ich spät 'ne Runde, wenn es kühler werden sollte

Grusz, der K


----------



## Instantcold (28. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ERGO: Treffpunkt Dienstag wieder 19 Uhr am Druckhaus/Shooters.. 2 Stunden...



hmm, ist recht Spät, aber ich müsste nochmal nach Frankfurt, würde sich ja morgen anbieten und dann zum Druckhaus locker düsen und dann von da aus noch nach Kleinostheim, sollte drinnen sein.

Mittwoch wirds wohl wieder Richtung Odenwald gehen für mich.

Ich sag mal bis morgen
Grüße


----------



## Kulminator (28. Juli 2008)

Tja, so ist das... dem einen ist's zu früh, dem anderen zu spät, dem einen zu trailig, dem anderen zu spackig...  

Hauptsache, wir habbe unseren Spass dabei...


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. Juli 2008)

ich bring morgen noch stefan aus wipperfürth mit. er will sein neues liteville mal durchs wölferevier jagen...

ich glaub ich hab gar kein so großes problem mit der treppe am schloss. muss halt ein guter zeitpunkt sein wo nicht so viel los ist. auf der treppe slalom um die fußgänger zu surfen brauch ich dann doch nicht.

also morgen 1900 druckhaus treffpunkt? kulmi, sofa, instant, so_mo und meine wenigkeit? noch jemand am start?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> ich bring morgen noch stefan aus wipperfürth mit. er will sein neues liteville mal durchs wölferevier jagen...
> 
> ich glaub ich hab gar kein so großes problem mit der treppe am schloss. muss halt ein guter zeitpunkt sein wo nicht so viel los ist. auf der treppe slalom um die fußgänger zu surfen brauch ich dann doch nicht.
> 
> also morgen 1900 druckhaus treffpunkt? kulmi, sofa, instant, so_mo und meine wenigkeit? noch jemand am start?



Du hast doch gewartet bis auf die sek. das du diesen kommentar um genau 00.00 Uhr hinbekommen hast.

Ähhm brauch ich Licht falls es später wird? Oder bleibt es bei 2 Std.
Habe was von Gewitter heute gehört, wenn es regnet habe ich keine Lust zu fahren. Ansonnsten bin ich um 19.00 Uhr am Druckhaus.


----------



## Instantcold (29. Juli 2008)

@ sofa

Bleib besser zu hause, ich bin mit dabei, da regnet es doch immer 
Ich hab mal das Licht dabei, weil ich ja auch noch etwas nach Hause habe. 

Bis heute Abend
Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## Google (29. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hauptsache, wir habbe unseren Spass dabei...


 Moin, Moin. Sicher habt Ihr schon mein Tourenangebot im LMB gelesen. Unter dem Motto "Spass, was ist das "  fahren wir heute unter erschwerten Bedingungen:

Keine Riegel, keine Pausen, nix zu Trinken, keine Handys, no Trails, kein Flickzeug aber Pumpen dabei ......und was einem noch so alles Bösartiges einfällt. Survivalberichte werden evtl. nachgereicht 

Spacking wird bei mir morgen nix, ich bin aber am überlegen ob ich am Donnerstag direkt von der Arbeit etwas weiter losspacke gen AB. Vielleicht trifft man ja den einen oder anderen in den Spurrinnen des Mainradweges.


----------



## dandy (29. Juli 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Moin, Moin. Sicher habt Ihr schon mein Tourenangebot im LMB gelesen. Unter dem Motto "Spass, was ist das "  fahren wir heute unter erschwerten Bedingungen.



Hallo Google, sehr schöne Tour!  Leider habe ich heute keine Zeit . Das nächste mal bestimmt...

Bin am Mittwoch mit fohns um 18:45 Uhr am Druckhaus, wer also noch Lust hat auf Mainspacking...

Grüße,
Dandy


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juli 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ähhm brauch ich Licht falls es später wird? Oder bleibt es bei 2 Std.
> Habe was von Gewitter heute gehört, wenn es regnet habe ich keine Lust zu fahren. Ansonnsten bin ich um 19.00 Uhr am Druckhaus.



2 Stunden schaffen wir, wenn ich euch von den Märchentrails losreissen kann... 

Bei Regen/Gewitter o.ä. Naturkatastrophen dürft ihr natürlich fernbleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (29. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bei Regen/Gewitter o.ä. Naturkatastrophen dürft ihr natürlich fernbleiben...



Wie schon gesagt, ich werde mit am Start sein  Aber wer will denn das es regnet?? Der einzige regen der kommt ist der von der Stirn auf den Boden


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. Juli 2008)

Aaalso...
Stefan und mich zieht es heute doch eher in Richtung Hahnenkamm ein kühles Blondes genießen und mal schauen wer so alles dort oben bedient...  

Wir kommen also nicht mit an den Märchensee. Viel Spaß beim fröhlichen Gehopse...


----------



## Google (29. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Aaalso...
> Stefan und mich zieht es heute doch eher in Richtung Hahnenkamm ein kühles Blondes genießen und mal schauen wer so alles dort oben bedient...
> 
> Wir kommen also nicht mit an den Märchensee. Viel Spaß beim fröhlichen Gehopse...


 Am Hahnenkamm _kammen _wir vorbei. Seid Ihr so gegen 18:45 Uhr da oben anzutreffen? Wir könnten dann mal kurz Rüberwinken (wir machen ja keine Pausen..)


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] kann ich noch nicht genau sagen wann wir oben eintreffen werden. Aber wenn wir uns sehen sollten, werden wir direkt vor euren Augen ein schönes, dunkelblondes, kühles, perlendes, prickelndes, erfrischendes Weizenbier direkt vor euren Augen wegzischen und uns denken: Wie schön, dass wir ne Pause machen. Dann lassen wir euch schwitzend, lächzend und leidend von dannen ziehen...


----------



## Google (29. Juli 2008)

Es könnte durchaus passieren, dass ich meine Mitfahrer an Euch verliere 

Hart wie Kruppstahl werde ich mich auch unter dieser erschwerten Bedingung der Herausforderung stellen 

Es kann nur Einen geben!


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Aaalso...
> Stefan und mich zieht es heute doch eher in Richtung Hahnenkamm ein kühles Blondes genießen und mal schauen wer so alles dort oben bedient...
> 
> Wir kommen also nicht mit an den Märchensee. Viel Spaß beim fröhlichen Gehopse...



ein kühles Blondes oder eine kühle Blonde??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (29. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Beides... Heiß und kalt...
Die heiße Blondine und das kühle Blonde danach. Ach was freu ich mich auf den Feierabend...


----------



## Fr.Struwwelisch (29. Juli 2008)

Wir sind nur 7!?
HaLLo?!
Das is ne derbe Enttäuschung!...
Der Rest muss uch mit!...das musste gesaqt werden


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Nur 7? Wo? Wann? Was?


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Beides... Heiß und kalt...
> Die heiße Blondine und das kühle Blonde danach. Ach was freu ich mich auf den Feierabend...



noch so'n Spruch und ich ändere die Tour heute abend Richtung HK...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> noch so'n Spruch und ich ändere die Tour heute abend Richtung HK...



Lass uns mal am Märchensee fahren da war ich noch nicht. Oder ist es da nicht gut.

Schade Jazz das du dich für den Hahnekamm entschieden hast.


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. Juli 2008)

@[email protected] Tut mir Leid, aber die blonden Argumente sind einfach zu überzeugend...


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Juli 2008)

Von mir darfst du ruhig Disziplin erwarten, Google. Auf mich wartet nach der Tour was heißes schwarzes


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Tut mir Leid, aber die blonden Argumente sind einfach zu überzeugend...



Bin ich dir nicht mehr Blond genug??

Kann dich aber verstehen, wer kann nicht einer Blonden die was Blondes bringt wiederstehen.


----------



## Google (29. Juli 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Von mir darfst du ruhig Disziplin erwarten, Google. Auf mich wartet nach der Tour was heißes schwarzes


Nach der Tour wirst Du kaum noch die Beine hochbekommen, wie sollen dann erst die restlichen Gliedmaßen funktionieren ? Schlechtes Timing Aaalder!!


----------



## x-rossi (29. Juli 2008)

erzähl mal google, wie das dann war bei der hitze und weswegen ihr das macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Juli 2008)

sitze noch in Mainz fest, habe mir selbst 'en Haufen Arbeit aufgebrummt, der morgen fertig sein soll.
Wird heute abend nix mit bikemitfahren, wohin auch immer.

Do & Fr bin ich zu Hause, mit FrS werde ich wohl mal fuer die Mosel ueben.
Wenns nicht regnet, stelle ich entweder ein LMB ein oder Info direkt hier im fred

der Kombi


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Juli 2008)

Achja, Mosel,
mein Kumpel kommt direkt hin, kann also jetzt den 3ten Bikeplatz und 2 Sitzplaetze fuer die Mitfahrt anbietern (oder 1 Sitzplatz, je nachdem, wie *B RRRRRRR E I T* du bist...)

K


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Juli 2008)

Richtig schöne Feierabend Runde 
Und das Bier hat auch Super geschmeckt. Und um Jazz zu übertrumpfen hatten wir zwei atractive Weibliche Spessartwölfe Fans an unserem Tisch.


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. Juli 2008)

Jaja Sofa ist ja schon gut  
Und damit du noch bissl mehr von zehren kannst, die hübsche Blonde war nicht oben. Sie hat sicher nur am Wochenende Ausgang und darf dort die Kundschaft mit dem kühlen blonden Getränken beglücken. Schön wars aber trotzdem... Werde mich dann die Tage wohl doch wieder eher den Schönheiten im Beachclub in Aburg widmen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Juli 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Achja, Mosel,
> mein Kumpel kommt direkt hin, kann also jetzt den 3ten Bikeplatz und 2 Sitzplaetze fuer die Mitfahrt anbietern (oder 1 Sitzplatz, je nachdem, wie *B RRRRRRR E I T* du bist...)
> 
> K



Ich habe heute mit meinem Kollegen ausgemacht, dass wir ihn um neun in Wallau beim Ikea treffen. Kombi, hast du für ihn den Platz noch frei? Von Wallau nach Emmelshausen ist's dann noch ein knappes Stündchen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> ......Schön wars aber trotzdem...



Das ist doch die Hauptsache..


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> erzähl mal google, wie das dann war bei der hitze und weswegen ihr das macht.



Heiß wars gar nicht, war eigentlich perfekt. Warm aber nicht warm genug für unnötige Schweißausbrüche.

@Google: Die anderen Gliedmaßen wurden ja nicht beansprucht, zum Glück 
Hab übrigens 1,5kg abgenommen auf der Tour


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> erzähl mal google, wie das dann war bei der hitze und weswegen ihr das macht.



Heiß wars gar nicht, war eigentlich perfekt. Warm aber nicht warm genug für unnötige Schweißausbrüche.

@Google: Die anderen Gliedmaßen wurden ja nicht beansprucht, zum Glück 
Hab übrigens 1,5kg abgenommen auf der Tour  Und am Main haben Kai und ich nochmal ordentlich gedrückt, Durchschnitt auf 19,5 hochgezogen  Jetzt bin ich aber auch platt. Ja und wie ihr seht isses mit dem heißen schwarz doch nix geworden, alle mal ne Runde Mitleid.


----------



## Instantcold (30. Juli 2008)

@ kulmi und den rest von gestern

Es war eine sehr gute Tour, hat richtig Spaß gemacht.

Rocky: Ich werde weiter üben, danke für die Tipps

Sofa: Siehste wir hatten eine Trockene Tour, während wo anders ganze Orte abgesoffen sind 


Ich freue mich auf die nächste Tour

@ fohns

Werde heute mit am Start sein, nächste Woche geht es dann wieder Richtung Odenwald. Bis heute abend

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (30. Juli 2008)

Moin, moin

Mit faker, shorty, drinkanbike und mir hatte sich  gestern eine starke Truppe zusammen gefunden. Ich fands richtig gut. 

Na, da war ja gestern für alle was dabei: Rumhopsen bei Hanau, Pushen im Vorderspessart und Weizen saufen  auffem Hahnenkamm 

@[email protected] Hey, das war doch nicht Ernst gemeint. In Wirklichkeit hatten wir Getränke im Überfluss und haben uns auf dem Hahnenkamm den Luxus geleistet ne Flasche Sprudel für 3  zu kaufen. Übrigens: Wenn am WE das Wetter hält werden Erdi01 und ich wohl mit den Rennern ins Hafenlohrtal starten. Für den Vogesenweg kann ich mich (und wohl auch der Volker) nicht so richtig motivieren. An der Touranforderung liegts aber nicht. Wir werden auf alle Fälle auch auf unsere Kosten kommen  Berichte mal wenn Du mit Basti fährst


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Richtig schöne Feierabend Runde
> Und das Bier hat auch Super geschmeckt. Und um Jazz zu übertrumpfen hatten wir zwei atractive Weibliche Spessartwölfe Fans an unserem Tisch.



ihr seid mir ja gestern echt brav gefolgt und habt (fast) alles mitgemacht  ... selbst der Rocky ist xy-verdächtig durch die Bulautrails ...  

den Abschluss im Paulaner Biergarten sollten wir zur Pflicht für den *Spessartwölfe-Dienstagsride* machen - zumindest solange der Biergarten dort geöffnet hat und solange die *Spessartwölfe*-Fangemeinde noch wächst. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Instantcold (30. Juli 2008)

@ Kulmi: Bin ich dafür, war echt gemüdlich dort und was zum gucken war ja auch da


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. Juli 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ Kulmi: Bin ich dafür, war echt gemüdlich dort *und was zum gucken war ja auch da*



Das ist ja auch das wichtigste.... Ne war Cool da. Die Damen dann noch 10 Jahre jünger und alles wäre Top


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

Ja war ein schöner Abend!
Die Trails waren ok und der Bikepark am Mädschensee ist super. (oder wie heißt der) 

@[email protected] Ja immer schön üben es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. (nur vom Rad)
Und noch mal danke für das Bier.

@[email protected] nimm sofort die Buchstabenkombination aus deinem Post sonst.....

@[email protected] Was willst du mit so jungen Hühnern?


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2008)

Rocky: besser so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)




----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2008)

hab ich ja grad nochmal Glück gehabt, oder?


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

Schon ok!


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ja war ein schöner Abend!
> Die Trails waren ok und der Bikepark am Mädschensee ist super. (oder wie heißt der)



wollen wir nächsten Dienstag abend nochmal dorthin?  Vielleicht möchte uns der eine oder andere Freireiter mal dorthin begleiten ??? Ich hatte gestern auf 40.2 km Strecke "nur" 80 freireiterfreundliche Höhenmeter gezählt...


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wollen wir nächsten Dienstag abend nochmal dorthin?  Vielleicht möchte uns der eine oder andere Freireiter mal dorthin begleiten ??? Ich hatte gestern auf 40.2 km Strecke "nur" 80 freireiterfreundliche Höhenmeter gezählt...



Du bist ja auch an den Hügeln vorbei gefahren.
Jetzt weiß ich auch warum meine Beine so schmerzen.
Wenn du 40 KM hattest waren es bei mir dann wohl 60.
So was bin ich nicht mehr gewohnt.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch an den Hügeln vorbei gefahren.
> Jetzt weiß ich auch warum meine Beine so schmerzen.
> Wenn du 40 KM hattest waren es bei mir dann wohl 60.
> So was bin ich nicht mehr gewohnt.



tja, Offebach ist halt ein Standortnachteil ...


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> tja, Offebach ist halt ein Standortnachteil ...



treffer und versenkt...


evtl würd ich mal mitkommen. aber sind es wirklich nur 80 freireiterfreundliche höhenmeter...pfffft...da komm ich aber mit der zicke


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> treffer und versenkt...
> 
> 
> evtl würd ich mal mitkommen. aber es wirklich nur freireiterfreundliche höhenmeter...pfffft...da komm ich aber mit der zicke



wenn du nur hier her kommst um zu stänkern, verpiss dich lieber wieder.
Außerdem muss man da springen....


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> evtl würd ich mal mitkommen. aber es wirklich nur freireiterfreundliche höhenmeter...pfffft...da komm ich aber mit der zicke



ich nehm auf jeden Fall den Macker ...


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> wenn du nur hier her kommst um zu stänkern, verpis$$ dich lieber wieder.



was für ein derber Wortschatz - ich dachte immer, daß nur "die anderen" so reden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> was für ein derber Wortschatz - ich dachte immer, daß nur "die anderen" so reden...



XXXXXXXXXX  zensiert


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2008)

edit


----------



## Instantcold (30. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch an den Hügeln vorbei gefahren.
> Jetzt weiß ich auch warum meine Beine so schmerzen.
> Wenn du 40 KM hattest waren es bei mir dann wohl 60.
> So was bin ich nicht mehr gewohnt.



Ich hatte gestern Abend lockere 71,4 km auf der Uhr stehen, mit einem Schnitt von 20,8 km. werde nachher noch locker mit den anderen Spacken und mal sehen was die Woche noch so bringt 

Grüße


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern Abend lockere 71,4 km auf der Uhr stehen, mit einem Schnitt von 20,8 km. werde nachher noch locker mit den anderen Spacken und mal sehen was die Woche noch so bringt
> 
> Grüße



übertreibs net... und denk an die Körperhaltung im Gelände...


----------



## x-rossi (30. Juli 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Hey, das war doch nicht Ernst gemeint. In Wirklichkeit hatten wir Getränke im Überfluss und haben uns auf dem Hahnenkamm den Luxus geleistet ne Flasche Sprudel für 3  zu kaufen.


boah ... ihr habt mich ja mal total veräppelt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . ich dachte, ihr seid so kurz vor den alpen auf einem hammerharten suvival-trip.



Google schrieb:


> Übrigens: Wenn am WE das Wetter hält werden Erdi01 und ich wohl mit den Rennern ins Hafenlohrtal starten. Für den Vogesenweg kann ich mich (und wohl auch der Volker) nicht so richtig motivieren. An der Touranforderung liegts aber nicht. Wir werden auf alle Fälle auch auf unsere Kosten kommen  Berichte mal wenn Du mit Basti fährst


ja, basti und ich fahren kommenden sonntag den vogesenweg. hat sonst wer lust, mitzufahren? start in hanau steinheim irgendwo zwischen 11:00-11:30. tempo relativ schnell, pausen, wenn notwendig (wasser, kaffe, kuchen), berge werden flach gemacht. diesmal sicher ohne banane


----------



## x-rossi (30. Juli 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> werde nachher noch locker mit den anderen Spacken und mal sehen was die Woche noch so bringt


und iss heute abend dann auch mal was. muss ja nicht viel sein


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern Abend lockere 71,4 km auf der Uhr stehen, mit einem Schnitt von 20,8 km. werde nachher noch locker mit den anderen Spacken und mal sehen was die Woche noch so bringt
> 
> Grüße



Vergiss das trinken nicht....


----------



## Instantcold (30. Juli 2008)

für heute habe ich 3 frische Liter an Bord, hoffe das reicht für die 40 km


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

Dann viel Spaß beim ........ (ich kann das Wort nicht schreiben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (30. Juli 2008)

ACHTUNG!!!

Die Spackenrunde heute ist ABGESAGT!!
hier zieht gerade ein mächtiges gewitter heran.

das hat keinen sinn, auch für ein mögliches abwarten für ein "nachgewitterspacken" hab ich heute keinen nerv.

viele grüße
fohns


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2008)

Spacker sind Weicheier.....


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. Juli 2008)

Wer kommt eigentlich alles mit an die Mosel?


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wer kommt eigentlich alles mit an die Mosel?



ähmmm, gäbs eventuell noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit?  Nur falls die Familie Kulmi die Wochenendpläne in dergestalt ändert, daß eine Teilnahme meinerseits an diesem unglaublichen Event in greifbare Nähe rückt? ???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Juli 2008)

Ach, dich kriegen wir schon irgendwie unter, derzeit müsste es so aussehen: 

Auto 1, Dachträger:
Jazz & Ede

Auto 2, Heckträger:
Kombi, FS, Frank (ein Kollege von mir)

Auto 3:
Rocky & Bruder

Zudem wollte ein Kollege vom Kombi individuell anreisen.

Passt das, oder seht ihr Änderungsbedarf?

Erster Pflichtstopp ist um neun in Wallau. Dann weiter bis Emmelshausen, Tourstart gegen 10.00 h.


----------



## Google (30. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ja, basti und ich fahren kommenden sonntag den vogesenweg. hat sonst wer lust, mitzufahren? start in hanau steinheim irgendwo zwischen 11:00-11:30. tempo relativ schnell, pausen, wenn notwendig (wasser, kaffe, kuchen), berge werden flach gemacht. diesmal sicher ohne banane


 So was muß man gemüüütlich fahren, mit ner ORDENTLICHEN Pause und früher los  Sonst gibts Stress. Nehmt Euch Licht mit   Oder hast Du mich jetzt veräppelt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (30. Juli 2008)

ach so! ja, ne! 

mit der s-bahn ab hanau steinheim bis da hbf!

von dort aus dann radeln, und das recht zügig. frankenstein ein päusschen, was anderes kennen wir ja noch nicht. hast du pausenvorschläge? vielleicht so alle 30 km?

sollte es sich herausstellen, dass wir das ding nicht packen, werden wir dann irgendwo rechts raus fahren und mit der bahn wieder heim.

also human zu uns selbst sind wir ja schon noch


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ach, dich kriegen wir schon irgendwie unter, derzeit müsste es so aussehen:
> 
> Auto 1, Dachträger:
> Jazz & Ede
> ...




evtl. würd ich auch mitkommen...kann aber erst morgen abend def. zusagen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. Juli 2008)

Würde eventuell morgen jemand fahren. Dachte an die Hometrails. Vieleicht nicht so Spät!!!


----------



## Google (30. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab mich schon gestern versorgt..Eventuell nächste Woche wieder

rossi, keine Ahnung wo wir vor 3 Jahren? die größere Pause eingelegt haben. Es war glaube ich ein Restaurant an irgendeinem Ortsrand gelegen wo ich mir Spätzle reingezogen habe. Gibt doch sicherlich einige Ortschaften wo Ihr Euch versorgen könnt. Für was alle 30 KM ? Einfach nach Bedarf handeln. 

Ich hoffe es gibt einen kleinen Bericht. Ich fand die Tour damals klasse.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Juli 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Würde eventuell morgen jemand fahren. Dachte an die Hometrails. Vieleicht nicht so Spät!!!



Ja, ich will morgen...
welche Uhrzeit stellst Du Dir denn vor?


----------



## x-rossi (30. Juli 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es gibt einen kleinen Bericht. Ich fand die Tour damals klasse.


klar gibts einen bericht


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. Juli 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ja, ich will morgen...
> welche Uhrzeit stellst Du Dir denn vor?



17.00 -18.00 Uhr ?? 2 - 3 Std.!!!


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Juli 2008)

Hey x-rossi, ich würde eventuell mitfahren. Wieviel km und hm sinds denn so? Der Google kann vielleicht sogar besser einschätzen ob das was für mich ist, war ja gestern erstaunlich fit  Wobei ich heute den ganzen Tag verdammt platt war, mit ordentlicher Dehydrierung aufgewacht und so den ganzen Tag nur rumgeschlappt. Bis Sonntag dürfte ich wieder fit sein, je nach Tour und Tempo 

Ach ja, ein dickes Knie hab ich plötzlich auch  Da hat mich irgendwas gestochen und jetzt ist es ganz schön angeschwollen. Zur Zeit ham die Insekten mich echt gern...


----------



## x-rossi (30. Juli 2008)

google meinst du, theobviousfaker schafft die 105 km und 25550 hm in 5-6 stunden ohne nennenwswerte zeitverschleppung?

edit/ wieviel hm habe ich geschrieben?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> evtl. würd ich auch mitkommen...kann aber erst morgen abend def. zusagen



Sieh mal zu dass das klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (30. Juli 2008)

ACHTUNG. keine spackentour.
oh wunder:
samstag abfahrt 12.00 uhr druckhaus, gegen 12.30 uhr B8 in richtung barbarossatrails und buchberg.
anfängergeeignete tour, da langsame geschwindigkeit im gelände. allerdings wegen ständigem hoch und runter sollte grundkondition vorhanden sein.
enduros sind für die tour eindeutig zu schwer 

hier gehts zum *LMB *

viele grüße vom
fohns.


----------



## Google (30. Juli 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> google meinst du, theobviousfaker schafft die 105 km und 25550 hm in 5-6 stunden ohne nennenwswerte zeitverschleppung?


 faker, Du bist gestern auf einer Nettostrecke von circa 40 KM 800 HM gefahren. Das davor und danach bezeichne ich jetzt mal als Pillepalle auch wenns nicht ganz richtig ist. Am Sonntag fährst Du gut das Dreifache an Höhenmeter NUR im Gelände, schön verteilt auf gut 100 Km. Ein Großteil der Biker ist das noch nie gefahren und so eine Tour kann man _in der Regel_ nur  absolvieren wenn man gut im Saft steht. Mach doch langsam und taste Dich erstmal Stück für Stück voran. Dann bist Du und die anderen sicher, dass Du so eine Tour auch tatsächlich fahren kannst. Es ist doch niemanden gedient wenn Du auf Gut Glück mitfährst und Du dann einen Einbruch hast.

Ich wills Dir nicht vermiesen oder überheblich klingen aber das ist nun mal meine eigene und bei anderen erlebte Erfahrung, die ich zu dieser Frage beitragen kann. Vielleicht gehörst Du ja zu den Ausdauerwundern, die es tatsächlich gibt (Mein untrainierter Schwager ist so ein Naturtalent )


----------



## x-rossi (30. Juli 2008)

danke google.

theobviousfaker, auf ein vielleicht möchte ich mich ungerne einlassen. ich hoffe, du hast dafür verständnis. 

in 1-2 wochen können wir gerne mal zusammen in den taunus oder in den spessart mit 50 km und 1.500 hm, wenn du in dem zeitraum zeit findest.


----------



## Instantcold (30. Juli 2008)

@ fohns

Danke nochmal für die SMS, hätte sicherlich nicht mehr ins I-net vor dem losfahren geschaut.
Ich bin gefahren und habe mächtig geschwitzt, bin ja von Regen ausgegangen der nicht kam und dann die Regenklamotten drüber, wollte und bin ja durchgefahren und das recht zügig.

Am Samstag werde ich auch am Start sein, hört sich gut an, mal sehen werde wohl zum B8 Parkplatz kommen...

Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> evtl. würd ich auch mitkommen...kann aber erst morgen abend def. zusagen



mir den letzten Platz wegnehmen?? das geht aber gar net, my friend...


----------



## Kulminator (31. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ach, dich kriegen wir schon irgendwie unter, derzeit müsste es so aussehen:
> 
> Auto 1, Dachträger:
> Jazz & Ede
> ...



klappt bei mir zu 99.9 % - Lugxx will auch noch evtl. mit - das wird eng...


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> klappt bei mir zu 99.9 % - Lugxx will auch noch evtl. mit - das wird eng...



ne...bei zwei mehr passt es wieder


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Juli 2008)

Ach herrje, gleich mit 2 Zicken - halt der Ede ja auch - mit 3 Zicken auf Tour. Ob das gutgeht?

Sind die überhaupt tourentauglich, haben die die nötige Kondition? Da wo wir fahren werden kommt kein Pannendienst hin.


----------



## Kulminator (31. Juli 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ach herrje, gleich mit 2 Zicken - halt der Ede ja auch - mit 3 Zicken auf Tour. Ob das gutgeht?
> 
> Sind die überhaupt tourentauglich, haben die die nötige Kondition? Da wo wir fahren werden kommt kein Pannendienst hin.



ich wollte eigentlich meinen Macker mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Juli 2008)

Wie Zicken?
Die mit Kondition fahren dann auch noch mit leichten Rädern.
Da muss ich mir überlegen ob ich mit komme oder lieber in den Bikepark z.B. Beerfelden fahre.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (31. Juli 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wie Zicken?
> Die mit Kondition fahren dann auch noch mit leichten Rädern.
> Da muss ich mir überlegen ob ich mit komme oder lieber in den Bikepark z.B. Beerfelden fahre.
> 
> // Rocky



Ruhig Brauner ... brrrrr

ich nehm doch den Macker.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Juli 2008)

Der Rocky fährt garantiert nicht allein nach Beerfelden. Er hat viel zuviel Angst, dass er etwas verpassen könnte.


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Juli 2008)

TssTss...

soll ich Zusatzgewichte anbauen?
Oder reicht der runde, weiche Rettungsring (= natural brodeggdor) um meine Taille ?
Trag ich bunt oder weiß-grau?

FraaStruwwelisch hat eh nur ein Radl, das muß so oder so ausreichen.

lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## theobviousfaker (31. Juli 2008)

Ach die Tour war das  Ich erinner mich jetzt an die Zahlen, wir haben hier ja schonmal drüber geredet. Kein Grund zu beschwichtigen, da wär ich eh nicht mitgefahren    Ich weiß ja selbst wie die 800hm geschlaucht haben.
Ich muss jetzt sowieso schauen wegen meinem rechten Knie, die rechte Hälfte davon ist angeschwollen von diesem blöden Stich und tut auch ein klein wenig weh dadurch. An der Wange auch! Ich glaub das waren die Bremsen in dem kurzen Stück am Dienstag, da kann ich mich nämlich erinnern, dass ich gestochen wurde. Ich hoffe ich krieg das bis zum Wochenende weg


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Juli 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> 17.00 -18.00 Uhr ?? 2 - 3 Std.!!!



Sofa,
sorry, wird heute abend nichts, ich geh jetzt mal schnell (nee, bei der Hitze, langsam) auf Achse durch den Wald. Will heute Abend mein Freak bei Dr. G abholen, fahre also so dass ich dort gegen 17.30 bin. Danach bin ich eh platt.

der Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. Juli 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sofa,
> sorry, wird heute abend nichts, ich geh jetzt mal schnell (nee, bei der Hitze, langsam) auf Achse durch den Wald. Will heute Abend mein Freak bei Dr. G abholen, fahre also so dass ich dort gegen 17.30 bin. Danach bin ich eh platt.
> 
> der Kombi



Ok... Alleine will ich aber auch nicht fahren. Dann knall ich mich an den See.


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Juli 2008)

Ich komme auch mit Macker da Doc G. aus G. die MEGA Zicke bis heute nicht fertig bekommen hat. Hab da heute zig mal angerufen geht nicht dran und ab morgen ja laut Sofa im Urlaub.

Jazz: wann soll ich bei Dir sein ?


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2008)

mist jetzt kommen alle mim macker...ich wollt die zicke docjh mal wieder ausführen

aber so allein unter männer....ich weiß nicht ob sie das gut findet


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Juli 2008)

Habt ihr's bald? Für die Tour reicht ein Dreirad, und dann so'n Fackelzug.

@Kulmi - es gibt eine Fahrplanänderung. Rocky und Lugxx fahren zusammen, du darfst bei mir mitfahren. Alles weitere dazu telefonisch.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. August 2008)

Ja dann viel Spaß an der Mosel. Melde mich ab heute bis ende nächste Woche ab. Da ich in Berlin bin. 

*Bis denne*


----------



## fohns (2. August 2008)

Schöne Tour heute 
InstantCold, bist Du noch rechtzeitig angekommen...?

Viele Grüße
fohns


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. August 2008)

@Moselfreunde

...dann bis morgen früh um Neune, beim Ikea...

Ich hoffe, wir finden uns da...

der Kombi


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2Lsls6oCuXY


----------



## Instantcold (3. August 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> Schöne Tour heute
> InstantCold, bist Du noch rechtzeitig angekommen...?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> fohns



Hey fohns,

war eine schöne Tour, auch wenn ich das Gefühl nicht loswerde das wir nur bergauf gefahren sind 

Ich hätte keine Minute später am Bahnhof eintreffen dürfen, bin die Treppe hoch und er Zug ist eingefahren.

Bis die Tage
Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## Google (3. August 2008)

@Jazz, Sofa, dandy, fohns, instant, und wer sich noch alles angesprochen fühlt. Am Dienstag fahr ich schön früh ne Tour im Barbarossaquellen- und Buchberggebiet. Interessierte sind willkommen. 

Siehe LMB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fohns (3. August 2008)

InstantCold:
weltklasse. dann hat ja wirklich alles gepasst 

Google
der zeitpunkt hört sich derzeit noch ganz gut an. ich kann aber erst kurzfristig zusagen (sollte es klappen, dann ginge es bei mir sogar früher).
ich meld mich noch an, wenns klappt, allerdings nicht vor dienstag.

spackenrunden kommende woche
Dandy und ich fahren am mittwoch gegen 18.45 uhr ab druckhaus in richtung AB, ab druckhaus so 1,5 h. ohne LMB. wer mitfahren möchte, bitte hier posten.
donnerstag und freitag geht bei mir nix.

moselaner
wünsche viel spaß gehabt zu haben. wie war denn die tour? und das wetter?? 

viele grüße
fohns.


----------



## Instantcold (3. August 2008)

@ fohns

wie schon gestern gesagt, werde ich wohl am Mittwoch auf die Odenwald-Tour gehen, fahrt Ihr die Woche nochmal??

@ Rest
Ist was für Dienstagabend geplant oder in vorbereitung??

Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## Google (3. August 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Ist was für Dienstagabend geplant oder in vorbereitung??


2 posts weiter oben z.B.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. August 2008)

schlechte nachricht


wegen eines dau's sind alle bilder bis auf 4 stück nix geworden  

mist...großer mist


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. August 2008)

Na, ein paar Bildchen habe ich, nicht besonders scharf und helle wg. kleiner Kamera...plus eine Videosequenz der Bachdurchquerung.

Hat eigentlich einer von Euch dieses pittoreske Bild gesehen:
hinter der Tankstelle wartete rechts auf einem Parkplatz eine ziemlich Rundliche auf einem Bonanza-Fahrrad...hätt mich eigentlich vor Lachen wegschmeissen müssen, war aber noch zu sehr mit meinem Arm und Oberschenkel beschäftigt.
Speziell auf dem Arm hat sich ein schöner blauer Fleck breitgemacht.
Kleine sechsbeinige Tierchen haben wir auch schon gefunden und entfernt...
Sonst alles Bestens 
der Kombi


----------



## _jazzman_ (3. August 2008)

Das Bonanza-Rad mit Steuerfrau ist mir auch aufgefallen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. August 2008)

fohns schrieb:


> moselaner
> wünsche viel spaß gehabt zu haben. wie war denn die tour? und das wetter??
> 
> viele grüße
> fohns.



Ja, war 'ne schöne Kuchen & Kaffee-Tour


----------



## Kulminator (3. August 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ja, war 'ne schöne Kuchen & Kaffee-Tour



Moselradweg =


----------



## fohns (4. August 2008)

der MITTWOCHSTERMIN ist ausgefallen.

InstantCold:
wie Google schon geschrieben hat.
muss mal sehen, ob das bei mir klappt, da würde ich gerne mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (4. August 2008)

@[email protected]

Man war das eine Tour! Falls ich so etwas noch mal mache schraube ich mir einen Griff ans Fahrrad.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (4. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> 
> Man war das eine Tour! Falls ich so etwas noch mal mache schraube ich mir einen Griff ans Fahrrad.
> 
> // Rocky



und ich nehm mir zwei Träger mit: einen fürs Rad und den anderen für das Gepäck...   

ABER wie gestern schon gesagt: im Nachhinein ein unglaubliches Naturerlebnis. Im diesjährigen Tourkalender ist das einen Ehrenplatz wert


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. August 2008)

Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Das Bonanzarad hatte aber auch eine schöne Fahne dran. Der Gesamteindruck war überwältigend.

Uweuweuwe, was hast du nur gemacht?  

Ich will mal sehen wann ich morgen aus dem Büro rauskomme, dann könnte es auch mit der Feierabendrunde klappen.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2008)




----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2008)




----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Uweuweuwe, was hast du nur gemacht?




ja was hab ich denn gemacht


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja was hab ich denn gemacht



Keine Nahaufnahme vom Kuchen. 

Ihr seid wie die Heuschrecken über die willkommene Wegzehrung hergefallen.

Ach ja, auch wenn ihr mich gestern wegen des Streckenprofils nicht ins Nachtgebet aufgenommen habt, ich hab' trotzdem gut geschlafen. 

@FS - Respekt für's Durchhalten.


----------



## _jazzman_ (4. August 2008)

@Mä[email protected]
Wer ist denn morgen alles dabei? Treffpunkt 1900 P+R Wilhelmsbad? Ich werd mal die Ritterrüstung ins Auto packen, dort gibts zu viele Bäume. 

- Rocky
- Kulmi
- Jazzman
- Bruder ?
- Ede
- Luca
- Duschgaschwilli
- Maggo
- Sofa ?
- Instant ?

Noch jemand ohne Fahrschein?


----------



## BlackTrek (4. August 2008)

Wenn ichs zeitlich schaffe, lass ich mich vllt auch da blicken. Allerdings wohl eher in einer Zuschauerrolle...


----------



## _jazzman_ (4. August 2008)

@[email protected]  Pack dein Switch ein und komm mit.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Mä[email protected]
> Wer ist denn morgen alles dabei? Treffpunkt 1900 P+R Wilhelmsbad? Ich werd mal die Ritterrüstung ins Auto packen, dort gibts zu viele Bäume.
> 
> - Rocky
> ...



Zum Glück haben wir keinen Idefix in unseren Reihen. Da du dauernd irgendwelche unschuldigen Bäume attackierst, hätte der Arme ständig Grund zur Trauer.


----------



## Kulminator (4. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Mä[email protected]
> Wer ist denn morgen alles dabei? Treffpunkt 1900 P+R Wilhelmsbad? Ich werd mal die Ritterrüstung ins Auto packen, dort gibts zu viele Bäume.
> 
> - Rocky
> ...



soll ich nen Bierausschank organisieren und ne Pommesbude?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. August 2008)

Es reicht wenn du uns einen Kuchen mitbringst.


----------



## Kulminator (4. August 2008)

lieber nicht - die Messlatte liegt seit Sonntag Nachmittag zu hoch...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. August 2008)

Kulmi, du musst dich der Herausforderung stellen. Nur so kannst du weiter reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (4. August 2008)

... und mir habt ihr immer erzählt, daß ich Treppen fahren muss, um zu reifen... nun das!


----------



## fohns (4. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @Jazz, Sofa, dandy, fohns, instant, und wer sich noch alles angesprochen fühlt. Am Dienstag fahr ich schön früh ne Tour im Barbarossaquellen- und Buchberggebiet. Interessierte sind willkommen.
> 
> Siehe LMB



konnte mich dann doch heute schon anmelden.
bin gegen 1700 am druckhaus.

InstantCold?


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. August 2008)

Landschaftlich superschöne Moseltour. Bei trockenen Gestein wär der eine oder andere Meter mehr auf dem Bike drin gewesen.

So eine Tour vergisst man nicht

Bis morgen 1900


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. August 2008)

Mir tut zwar noch so einiges weh, aber bevor ich jetzt meine Karre (das Auto, innen) sauber mache, kann ich auch das bike reinwerfen und vielleicht schaffe ich es ja morgen bis 7 p.m. bis Wilhelmsbad. Dann wäre ich auch dabei. Broddeggdoren inclusive.
Muss jetzt erst mal ein bissl was erledigen, wenn ich heute abend noch mal Zeit finde stelle ich mal ein paar pics von gestern rein.

@Bruder, dass kein falscher Eindruck aufkommt...wir waren nur äusserlich p.o., innerlich hats uns gefallen! So was macht man nicht alle Tage 

Der Kombi


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> soll ich nen Bierausschank organisieren und ne Pommesbude?





Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Es reicht wenn du uns einen Kuchen mitbringst.



um die zeit wär mir bier und pommes lieber


was kommt denn da morgen auf mich/uns zu?
soll ich macker und vollaustattung mitbringen, oder tuts auch die doofe nuss?


----------



## Kulminator (4. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> um die zeit wär mir bier und pommes lieber
> 
> 
> was kommt denn da morgen auf mich/uns zu?
> soll ich macker und vollaustattung mitbringen, oder tuts auch die doofe nuss?



ersteres reicht volkommen...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2008)

na da wird se aber traurig sein


----------



## Kulminator (4. August 2008)

die Trauerfeier findet anschliessend im Paulaner Biergarten statt...


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2008)

hab hier noch drei bilder, das eine, das einzig scharfe und gleichzeitig heiße lad ich besser nicht hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2008)




----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2008)




----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. August 2008)

@Kombi - kannst du die Schlappen vom Frank morgen mitbringen? Anderfalls hole ich sie irgendwann im Lauf der Woche nach Rücksprache ab.

Kann mir von euch jemand sagen, für welches Magazin das Shooting in der Ehrbachklamm war?  Oder habt ihr ob der vielen Tragepassagen die Umwelt irgendwann ausgeblendet?


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. August 2008)

Spessartwölfemagazin , in der Mitte hochkant drehen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. August 2008)

Zum ausklappen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. August 2008)

Auf Lebensgröße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (4. August 2008)

Yepp,


----------



## Kulminator (4. August 2008)

hab auch ein paar nicht sooo sehr verwackelte zum Vergrössern:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/153392]
	
[/URL]













Mehr Schnappschüsse in meinem Fotoalbum ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. August 2008)

Vollcool, 

da ich immernoch zu blöd bin die pics per URL direkt hochzuladen, guggt ihr mal auf meiner Foto Seite...

Ciao, K


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab hier noch drei bilder, das eine, das einzig scharfe und gleichzeitig heiße lad ich besser nicht hoch



na, dann teile wenigstens über einen anderen Infokanal den Wißbegierigen mit, was das schärfste pic darstellt

Kombi


----------



## dandy (4. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> @Jazz, Sofa, dandy, fohns, instant, und wer sich noch alles angesprochen fühlt. Am Dienstag fahr ich schön früh ne Tour im Barbarossaquellen- und Buchberggebiet. Interessierte sind willkommen.
> 
> Siehe LMB



Wenn mir mein Chef keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, kann ich 17:00 Uhr am Druckhaus sein . Wenn doch etwas dazwischen kommt, melde ich mich telefonisch...

Bis morgen,
dandy


----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> na, dann teile wenigstens über einen anderen Infokanal den Wißbegierigen mit, was das schärfste pic darstellt
> 
> Kombi



da ist der pipimen drauf abgebildet...


----------



## Instantcold (5. August 2008)

Sorry Jungs,

bei mir wird es heute nichts, habe total den Arzttermin heute abend vergessen, weiß auch nicht wann ich da wieder raus komme..

Bis die Tage

Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2008)

dschugasch kommt nicht mit
mit größter wahrscheinlichkeit werden aber maggo und zilli mitkommen
alle kommen mitbroddegdoren und der dicken haube


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. August 2008)

Ich setz' 'ne Wollmütze auf. Dieser englische Test hat mich überzeugt.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2008)

so mit den fotos ist es wieder so ne sache...aber ein paar sind dabei


















morgen gibts bestimmt auch noch das ein odere andere....und jetzt ab in die heia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. August 2008)

Was ist denn mit den Bildern; wieder Ausschuß dabei?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit den Bildern; wieder Ausschuß dabei?



ja ist auch ausschuß dabei...aber viel weniger wie beim letzten mal...trotzdem gibts da noch viel zu lernen 




... nen fernauslöser fürn blitz muß ins haus


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja ist auch ausschuß dabei...aber viel weniger wie beim letzten mal...trotzdem gibts da noch viel zu lernen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube wir brauchen ein neuen Fotograf!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2008)

Pah!


----------



## x-rossi (6. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Pah!



dafür habe ich einen smiley:


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. August 2008)

Fotografieren ist wie Springen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. August 2008)

Na dann werden die Bilder ja mit der Zeit wohl besser!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2008)

.:d


----------



## Kulminator (6. August 2008)

na, da war ja gestern wieder richtig viel los im schönen Hanau ...   Und die Besetzung war wieder mal erstklassig mit Freireitern und Spessartwölfen - sogar eine Eisbärendame hat sich das Event nicht entgehen lassen  

Fürs nächste Mal sollten wir ernsthaft über eine Zuschauertribüne nachdenken..   - die Einlagen waren sehenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (6. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja ist auch ausschuß dabei...aber viel weniger wie beim letzten mal...trotzdem gibts da noch viel zu lernen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geht nicht


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> na, da war ja gestern wieder richtig viel los im schönen Hanau ...   Und die Besetzung war wieder mal erstklassig mit Freireitern und Spessartwölfen - sogar eine Eisbärendame hat sich das Event nicht entgehen lassen
> 
> Fürs nächste Mal sollten wir ernsthaft über eine Zuschauertribüne nachdenken..   - die Einlagen waren sehenswert



10 Mitfahrer auf 'ner Feierabendtour. Die muss man erst mal zusammenbekommen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> 10 Mitfahrer auf 'ner Feierabendtour. Die muss man erst mal zusammenbekommen.


----------



## Kulminator (6. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> 10 Mitfahrer auf 'ner Feierabendtour. Die muss man erst mal zusammenbekommen.



bestenfalls noch bei einer Kaffeefahrt an die Mosel


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> bestenfalls noch bei einer Kaffeefahrt an die Mosel



Mosel -1


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. August 2008)

Red du nur. Wenn's akut wird bist du eh wieder am Start. Allein aus Angst, dass du was verpassen könntest nimmst du die Strapazen auf dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2008)

Bilder sind wie hopsen  Dann wird das beim Lugxx ja nie was  ...... was man so hört 

Obwohl glauben mag ich es ja nicht so ganz ...... das mit dem Lugxx und dem hopsen


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2008)

he vorsicht...gestern bin ich übrigens gehopst
erst einmal 
dann zweimal
dann halb gehopst und halb gefahren
und dann hab noch nen 'both hands shoulder brake' hingelegt

muß mir erstmal einer nachmachen PAH *naseindieluftreck*


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Red du nur. Wenn's akut wird bist du eh wieder am Start. Allein aus Angst, dass du was verpassen könntest nimmst du die Strapazen auf dich.



Mosel "never"!
Da verpasse ich lieber was.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2008)

und northshor skinni bin ich auch gefahren *nasejetztganzhochrek* *PAH*


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> he vorsicht...gestern bin ich übrigens gehopst
> erst einmal
> dann zweimal
> dann halb gehopst und halb gefahren
> ...



Du hast dich verschrieben!
Das muss *naseindendreckreck* heißen!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du hast dich verschrieben!
> Das muss *naseindendreckreck* heißen!



*PAH  *


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2008)

@ Lugxx 


==> PN


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Lugxx
> 
> 
> ==> PN



Will auch!!!
So heimliche Sachen gibt es hier nicht.


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *PAH  *



hast wohl ein neues Wort gelernt?


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. August 2008)

Die 2000 gehört mir! Ätzsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. August 2008)




----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2008)

hab noch ein paar bilder hochgeladen

















zwei drei mehr gibt es im album


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. August 2008)

Mal sehn, ob es funktioniert, mit dem verlinken:





Saubär, es hat...
Rocky fährt da rechts durchs Piranha-verseuchte Wasser ...

der Kombi


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2008)

würde eher sagen er holt sich nasse Füsse


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. August 2008)

Super DIENSTAG Abend !


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> würde eher sagen er holt sich nasse Füsse



Schuhe sind wasserdicht!!


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2008)

versteh eh nicht wieso der dappes die füß ins wasser hält, man kann doch auch fahren


----------



## Hopi (7. August 2008)

Wo wart Ihr denn da? Der Bachlauf sieht echt klasse aus  auf den andern Bilder kann man ja fast nix erkennen.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wo wart Ihr denn da? Der Bachlauf sieht echt klasse aus  auf den andern Bilder kann man ja fast nix erkennen.



alte meckertante...dir sag ich gar nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> auf den andern Bilder kann man ja fast nix erkennen.



hab mal recherchiert: hier gibt es professionelle Hilfe


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hab mal recherchiert: hier gibt es professionelle Hilfe



sollten wir die 48 sammeln!


----------



## Kulminator (7. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> sollten wir die 48 sammeln!



gute Idee. Lass uns sammeln, bevor er anfängt, in einer Fussgängerzone zu musizieren


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2008)

meint ihr soll da mal hin???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. August 2008)

Tja, entweder liest du was ich dir gestern gemailt habe, oder du gehst da mal hin.

Sei aber nicht traurig, wenn sie dich anschliessend mit einem Kasten Wasserfarbe heimschicken.


----------



## Hopi (7. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> alte meckertante...dir sag ich gar nix



das mit dem Bach war jetzt kein scherz  ich wollte mal wissen wo das ist. Ich suche noch einen Bach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hab mal recherchiert: hier gibt es professionelle Hilfe



und was soll mir das helfen soll mir die Frau sagen was ich auf dem Bild alles nicht sehe


----------



## Kulminator (7. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> und was soll mir das helfen soll mir die Frau sagen was ich auf dem Bild alles nicht sehe



was ja auch nicht für dich, sondern für unseren Starfotografen...


----------



## Hopi (7. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> was ja auch nicht für dich, sondern für unseren Starfotografen...



ach der  ja der wollte mal gezeigt bekommen wie man so etwas macht  aber ich glaube kaum das die Ische von der VHS ihm da weiterhelfen kann. Obwohl ich sagen muss 48 ist echt Kohle! Ich glaube ich sollte auch  Kurse geben


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> das mit dem Bach war jetzt kein scherz  ich wollte mal wissen wo das ist. Ich suche noch einen Bach



Ehrbachklamm und Baybachtal. Meld dich wenn du weitere Fragen hast.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ehrbachklamm und Baybachtal. Meld dich wenn du weitere Fragen hast.



oder mal dort fahren willst, der bruder guided dich gerne


----------



## Hopi (7. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oder mal dort fahren willst, der bruder guided dich gerne



Du wirst lachen  genau das habe ich vor. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es sonst so aussieht, aber wenn man da eine schöne Tour machen kann WHY NOT


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2008)

ne schöne tour kann man da machen  
aber vielleicht besser wandern....





ich erinner mich an zeiten da hast du das wort tour nicht in den mund genommen


----------



## Hopi (7. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ne schöne tour kann man da machen
> aber vielleicht besser wandern....
> 
> 
> ...



Pahh 

was soll das den heißen  ich bin mit den Halbtoten ja nur Tour gefahren. Leider immer die gleiche. Und in der Pfalz habe ich auch die Tour durchgehalten  auch wenn mein A..... danach wund war.


Und wo sind diese Sandhaufen?


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> oder mal dort fahren willst, der bruder guided dich gerne


 
Da gibt es nur wieder nasse Füsse und am Ende heult jemand


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2008)

bei hanau...




Hopi schrieb:


> Pahh
> 
> was soll das den heißen  ich bin mit den Halbtoten ja nur Tour gefahren. Leider immer die gleiche. Und in der Pfalz habe ich auch die Tour durchgehalten  auch wenn mein A..... danach wund war.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und wo sind diese Sandhaufen?



Komm doch einfach mal bei uns mit, wenn du die guten Locations sehen willst. Bei der Gelegenheit kannst du gleich die erste Stunde in Kamerabedienung und Fototechnik geben?


----------



## Hopi (7. August 2008)

Können wir gerne machen  nur wie ich Uwe schon sagte! So einfach ist das mit dem Blitzen nicht was er da machen will.


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2008)

Fragt doch mal bei der Polizei¨, die machen immer ganz gute Bilder mit ihren Blitze(r)n


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ne schöne tour kann man da machen
> aber vielleicht besser wandern....
> ich erinner mich an zeiten da hast du das wort tour nicht in den mund genommen



Der Anteil der Schiebe- und Tragepassagen beträgt sicher 20%. Gefühlt sicher mehr. Aufgrund der teilw. starken Regenfälle in diesem Jahr sind einige Passagen nur noch bedingt fahrbar. Dazu sollte es aber trocken sein. Bei Nässe sind die Steine glatt wie Schmierseife.

Betrachtet man es aber unter Landschaftsaspekten und hat ein gut tragbares Rad, dann ist's i.O.


----------



## Instantcold (7. August 2008)

Mal ein anderes Thema 

Plant jemand was für Sonntag??

Grüße
Instantcold

P.S. Wollte morgen mal wieder ne locker Tour von Bad Offenbach nach Kleinostheim machen, vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust?? Abfahrt frühestens 1400 in Bad Offenbach


----------



## Lucafabian (7. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Der Anteil der Schiebe- und Tragepassagen beträgt sicher 20%. Gefühlt sicher mehr. Aufgrund der teilw. starken Regenfälle in diesem Jahr sind einige Passagen nur noch bedingt fahrbar. Dazu sollte es aber trocken sein. Bei Nässe sind die Steine glatt wie Schmierseife.
> 
> Betrachtet man es aber unter Landschaftsaspekten und hat ein gut tragbares Rad, dann ist's i.O.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Der Anteil der Schiebe- und Tragepassagen beträgt sicher 20%. Gefühlt sicher mehr. Aufgrund der teilw. starken Regenfälle in diesem Jahr sind einige Passagen nur noch bedingt fahrbar. Dazu sollte es aber trocken sein. Bei Nässe sind die Steine glatt wie Schmierseife.
> 
> Betrachtet man es aber unter Landschaftsaspekten und hat ein gut tragbares Rad, dann ist's i.O.



Ich will ja nicht stänkern, aber ob diese Rechnung aufgeht wage ich zu bezweifeln.......
Auf die Strecke bezogen stimmt das wohl, aber auf die Dauer der Tour nicht. Ich würde schätzen das wir bestimmt 50% der Zeit unsere Räder geschoben oder getragen haben.

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht stänkern, aber ob diese Rechnung aufgeht wage ich zu bezweifeln.......
> Auf die Strecke bezogen stimmt das wohl, aber auf die Dauer der Tour nicht. Ich würde schätzen das wir bestimmt 50% der Zeit unsere Räder geschoben oder getragen haben.
> 
> // Rocky



du bist ja ein jammerlappen


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du bist ja ein jammerlappen



Fahr du doch mit dem Hopi da hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (8. August 2008)

Was beschwert ihr euch denn alle... Hättet ihr mal lieber aufn Bruder gehört... 



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Für die Tour reicht ein Dreirad, und dann so'n Fackelzug.



Ein Dreirad ist klein, leicht, gut tragbar und man kanns zur Not aufn Rucksack schnallen... Also genau das richtige Gefährt für die Tour. Und bissl gepimpt mit verchromten Pedalen und nem schicken Fähnchen hinten dran, auch für den Moselradweg geeignet.


----------



## Kulminator (8. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Was beschwert ihr euch denn alle... Hättet ihr mal lieber aufn Bruder gehört...
> 
> 
> 
> Ein Dreirad ist klein, leicht, gut tragbar und man kanns zur Not aufn Rucksack schnallen... Also genau das richtige Gefährt für die Tour. Und bissl gepimpt mit verchromten Pedalen und nem schicken Fähnchen hinten dran, auch für den Moselradweg geeignet.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. August 2008)

Uebrigens,
nach all der Reizueberflutung der vergangenen Tage (Mosel & Maerchensee) bin ich gestern mal "einfach so" auf Strecke gegangen. Nach dem ersten grossen Regen und vor dem zweiten grossen Regen. War gottseidank nicht im Wald, kann mir vorstellen wie der Untergrund da jetzt dort aussieht 

Hat echt gutgetan, Maenner, wir muessen auch mal ein paar Kilometer machen 

der Kombi


----------



## Hopi (8. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Fahr du doch mit dem Hopi da hin!



Ja  ich moser eh immer  wenn ich also nix sagen sollte man sich Gedanken machen.

Nun aber noch mal zu dem Spot! Lohnt er? mit was könnte man ihn vergleichen?  Was gibt es dort?


----------



## Kulminator (8. August 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hat echt gutgetan, Maenner, wir muessen auch mal ein paar Kilometer machen
> 
> der Kombi



.. dafür hab ich mir aber kein Nic angeschafft...


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. August 2008)

Hat morgen (Samstag) jemand Lust und Zeit eine Runde zu fahren?
Hätte von 900 bis 1700 Zeit.

Denkbar wäre auch Sonntag, dann aber nicht vor 1500.

Oder natürlich beides...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. August 2008)

Morgen klappt's nicht. Am Sonntag wollte ich in den Taunus. 10.45 h Hohemark.


----------



## Google (8. August 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hat echt gutgetan, Maenner, wir muessen auch mal ein paar Kilometer machen


Also am Sonntag geht was, fohns ist schon dabei  Ich informiere noch.

@[email protected] Sonntag 15:00 Uhr ist mir zu spät. Ich glaub wir sehen uns dann erst wieder zum Cross...das dann aber ziemlich lang...


----------



## stoned 'n grit (8. August 2008)

.... wow!!!

gerade erst den fred entdeckt,  

wenn jemand mal richtung HÄDEFELD/am MEE kommt dann bitte PN an mich, mit rad ins saubere auto packen haperts n bisserl bei mir...  

**kopfkratz**
mit'm bus gehts aber auch **grinz**

bezieht mich jungwolf mal n bissi mit ein, brauche malwieder ein paar typen die mir den berg voran treten, nicht die nullen die immernur hinterherkriechen.... 



chris


----------



## Kulminator (8. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hat morgen (Samstag) jemand Lust und Zeit eine Runde zu fahren?
> Hätte von 900 bis 1700 Zeit.
> 
> Denkbar wäre auch Sonntag, dann aber nicht vor 1500.
> ...



Hey Jaz,
wollten morgen zum SSV zu HiBike - nachdem das unter Wochen terminlich einfach nicht klappt. Anschliessend durch den Taunus rollen - also Ausrüstung mitnehmen.. Wenn du mitkommen willst, gerne. Start ist um 10 Uhr bei mir.  
Gruss Kulmi


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. August 2008)

Hallo Kulmi,

wer kommt denn alles mit in den Taunus? Müsste allerdings zwischen 1700 und 1800 wieder in Kahl sein, da ich abends meinen Sohn habe. Wenn das in euren Zeitplan passt komme ich mit.

Gruß
Niko


----------



## Kulminator (8. August 2008)

Ede ist auch noch ohne Helm ...   Er versucht gerade, Lugxx zum Guiden zu motivieren. Ansonsten gibt es (noch) keine Nominierungen. 

Bis 18 Uhr zurücksein sollte auf jeden Fall möglich sein - länger will ich auch nicht unterwegs sein.


----------



## Google (8. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Also am Sonntag geht was, fohns ist schon dabei  Ich informiere noch.


 Done...Siehe LMB


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. August 2008)

Jazz : Ich wollte mit dem LKW zum Kulmi und dann mit seinem Auto weiter.


----------



## Kulminator (8. August 2008)

Sieht gut aus, daß uns morgen ein ortskundiger "Busfahrer" guiden wird - er sprach von Feldberg, dem Altden und dem Fuchstanz...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. August 2008)

Jungs, übertreibt's nicht. 

Mir passt das morgen nicht in den Kalender. Die Küche will gestrichen werden und ich hab den ganzen Krempel schon aufgebaut. 

Sonntag sieht besser aus - macht mal 'ne Ansage, vorzugsweise nach dem Mittagessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, daß uns morgen ein ortskundiger "Busfahrer" guiden wird - er sprach von Feldberg, dem Altden und dem Fuchstanz...



dem alden...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. August 2008)

Sei nachsichtig, er ist noch jung.


----------



## Kulminator (9. August 2008)

versuch mal mit einer fränkischen Tastatur fälervrey zu tippen ..


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. August 2008)

Also gut. Ich wollte heute zwar eigentlich ein paar KM fahren, aber da ich ja noch nie Feldberg, Fuchstanz und Co. live gesehen hab und ihr immer dann in Taunus fahrt, wenn ich keine Zeit hab, komm ich heute endlich mal mit. 
Wir treffen uns beim Hibike. 


Morgen Nachmittag gibts dann eine Tour Richtung oberes Kahltal.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. August 2008)

das war heute nix mit biken, habe erst einmal die Sturm&Regenschäden der letzten Tage beseitigt 

Morgen, Kahltalrunde ist uns zu lang, wir versuchen es mal am Märchensee.
Bin nächste Woche im Lande, bis auf Dienstag, leider

der Kombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. August 2008)

War heute sehr fett im Taunus. Mit einem Linienbus + Hänger bis zum Sandplacken, den Rest hochgestrampelt, und dann vom Luca geguidet feinste Trails runner.
Für Grobsportfreunde sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Instantcold (9. August 2008)

Hab bis eben eine nette Tour zum Stadtfest in Alzenau gemacht, ging über die Schlucht rüber nach Johannisberg von da hoch Richtung Hahnenkamm und dann runter nach Alzenau und zurück über Kahl nach Kleinostheim.

Morgen werd ich eine kleine lockere Runde drehen, evtl. Richtung Odenwald.


Wir sehen uns wahrscheinlich am Dienstag auf einer Tour???

Grüße

Instantcold


----------



## Kulminator (10. August 2008)

Super Geländetour im Taunus mit unglaublichen Trails 

Und wen man dort unverhofft so alles trifft. 

Dienstagsfahrer: diesmal wieder ein B8 - Trail-Ride, 1900.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. August 2008)

Da ich auch wieder im Lande bin probiere ich am Dienstag auch um 19 Uhr zur B8 zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (10. August 2008)

Waren heute auf Familienausflug zum Märchensee...Fraa Struwwelisch war ganz angetan 
Das heisst: Beerfelden kommt als Nächstes

Schöne Woche, wie schon geposted, Dienstag kann ich nicht. Wenn danach das Wetter gut ist, biete ich was an. Habe eigentlich mal wieder Lust auf einen NR.
Wie sieht's aus, sind die Funseln einsatzbereit?

der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (10. August 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Da ich auch wieder im Lande bin probiere ich am Dienstag auch um 19 Uhr zur B8 zu kommen.



Was soll das? Dienstag Abend 19 Uhr ist Pflichttermin für Wölfe 

@ Kombi: gib Bescheid, wann es bei dir passt...


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. August 2008)

Ach herr je, war das heute wieder mal schön oben aufm Hahnenkamm. Kaffee und Kuchen schmeckt doch viel besser, wenns von einer hübschen jungen Frau mir blonden Haaren und schulterfreiem Top serviert wird...


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. August 2008)

Kombi : NR am FR ? Lupine gammelt schon. HK + Welle im NR = DELUXE


Bis DI 1900


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. August 2008)

Dienstag klappt nicht, da spielt die Eintracht gegen Real. Fast 3 Monate ohne die Adler, jetzt geht's endlich wieder los.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Freitag könnte was werden. Aber erst sollte ich die Akkus laden.


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. August 2008)

Was wird das denn fürne Fahrt am Dienstag? Hardtailtauglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (11. August 2008)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Was wird das denn fürne Fahrt am Dienstag? Hardtailtauglich?



ich nehm's Nicolai ...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich nehm's Nicolai ...



wie sooft in letzter zeit 

kannst mir nochmal die adresse vom hotel im frankenwald zukommen lassen
und ist das zimmer auf meinen namen gebucht


----------



## Kulminator (11. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kannst mir nochmal die adresse vom hotel im frankenwald zukommen lassen
> und ist das zimmer auf meinen namen gebucht



schau mal in dein Mail-Postfach. Zimmer sind noch nicht personalisiert, sondern laufen alle über mich...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. August 2008)

da ist nix drin...und das late hab ich beim putzen gelöscht


----------



## _jazzman_ (11. August 2008)

Bei mir wirds diese Woche wohl nix mehr werden mit ner gemeinsamen Wölfetour. Morgen komme ich erst um 2000 aus Frankfurt. Mittwoch, Donnerstag ist mein Bike zum letzten Check beim Stefan, Freitag ist mein Sohn da und Samstag Vormittag gehts schon los nach Fischen bei Oberstdorf.

Am Sonntagfrüh steht dann die erste Etappe auf dem Programm:
Fischen - Rappenalpental - Schrofenpass - Lechleiten - Spullersee - Klostertal - Stuben am Arlberg (65km - 1900Hm)


----------



## Kulminator (11. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da ist nix drin...und das late hab ich beim putzen gelöscht



habs dir in die Firma geschickt - schau da mal...


----------



## Lucafabian (11. August 2008)




----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. August 2008)

Hallöchen Wölfe,
wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt, dann werde ich auch mal wieder mitfahren...hab schon Entzugserscheinungen 

@Kulmi: Schön das dir das Nicolai so gut gefällt; dann steht einem Besuch in Beerfelden ja nichts mehr im Wege 

Schönen Gruß,
HR1


----------



## Hopi (11. August 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> in Beerfelden ja nichts mehr im Wege



dort gibt es auch einen Drop  auf der roten Line


----------



## dschugaschwili (11. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie sooft in letzter zeit
> 
> kannst mir nochmal die adresse vom hotel im frankenwald zukommen lassen
> und ist das zimmer auf meinen namen gebucht



frankenwald? wie, wo, wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> dort gibt es auch einen Drop  auf der roten Line



Ich weiß, aber den habe ich mir letzes Mal noch nicht zugetraut....
aber das ist schon sooo lange her!


----------



## Hopi (11. August 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber den habe ich mir letzes Mal noch nicht zugetraut....
> aber das ist schon sooo lange her!



ich meine die Wurzel! wo du sonst die 3m in den Graben fährst (die kann man auch plumpsen)  
Wir waren am Sa. da! Aber Uwe der alte Weichling ist ja lieber um den alten rum geradelt


----------



## Kulminator (11. August 2008)

Also wenns morgen net wesentlich besser wird, verschieben wir unseren Trailride auf Mittwoch, 1900 B8. Einwände?


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Also wenns morgen net wesentlich besser wird, verschieben wir unseren Trailride auf Mittwoch, 1900 B8. Einwände?



Nee, bestimmt nicht, Mittwoch wäre ich ggfs. dann auch dabei


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. August 2008)

MI 1900 könnte eng werden aber ich geb alles.


----------



## Instantcold (11. August 2008)

Ich werd morgen mal mein Bike mit auf die Arbeit nehmen und vor der Abfahrt in Bad Offenbach nochmals in Forum schauen, mal sehen wie dann der Stand ist.

Bis denn


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Also wenns morgen net wesentlich besser wird, verschieben wir unseren Trailride auf Mittwoch, 1900 B8. Einwände?



Mittwoch bin ich Fussball Spielen.


----------



## Kulminator (12. August 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Mittwoch bin ich Fussball Spielen.



viel zu hohes Verletzungsrisiko - komm lieber mit in den Wald.


----------



## Instantcold (12. August 2008)

@ Kulmi

Wird die Tour heute eher verschoben, wegen dem derzeitigem Wetter oder wann wird das entscheiden???

Stand 9:30Uhr Offenbach: leichter Regen, aber die Frisur hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (12. August 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> @ Kulmi
> 
> Wird die Tour heute eher verschoben, wegen dem derzeitigem Wetter oder wann wird das entscheiden???
> 
> Stand 9:30Uhr Offenbach: leichter Regen, aber die Frisur hält



die Entscheidung ist eigentlich gestern schon gefallen - wir fahren Mittwoch. Für heute nachmittag sind Schauer und Gewitter vorhergesagt. Glücklicherweise m ü s s e n wir heute n i c h t fahren...


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> die Entscheidung ist eigentlich gestern schon gefallen - wir fahren Mittwoch. Für heute nachmittag sind Schauer und Gewitter vorhergesagt. Glücklicherweise m ü s s e n wir heute n i c h t fahren...



Weicheier


----------



## Instantcold (12. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Weicheier



genau.. 

Naja sind halt Wasserscheu, ich werd wenn es so bleibt auf jedenfall ne locker Tour am Main machen...

Dann mal sehen wie morgen das wetter wird...


----------



## Kulminator (12. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Weicheier



ja ja, selber Scheinargumente vorschieben, aber die anderen beschimpfen


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ja ja, selber Scheinargumente vorschieben, aber die anderen beschimpfen



Du kannst gerne für mich zu dem Elternabend gehen, das ist noch blöder als XX!


----------



## Kulminator (12. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne für mich zu dem Elternabend gehen, das ist noch blöder als XX!



das glaub ich dir sofort ... hast du den lol am Ende meines Posts bemerkt? 

Was issn morgen abend? Elternabend ist heute, dann kannst du morgen ja mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. August 2008)

Dann würde ich am We mitkommen wenn jemand fahren sollte. Samstag kann ich ab 15.00 Uhr da ich noch Arbeiten muss. Und Sonntag ist es egal.


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das glaub ich dir sofort ... hast du den lol am Ende meines Posts bemerkt?
> 
> Was issn morgen abend? Elternabend ist heute, dann kannst du morgen ja mit?



Den lol habe ich gesehen!

Morgen kann ich noch nicht sagen.

// Rocky


----------



## Fr.Struwwelisch (12. August 2008)

Und was ist am Mittwoch Abend angesagt?
Durch die Wälder, durch die Auen? B hoch und runter, KM und angrenzendes Geländer oder eher grobe Sachen?
Muss ja das richtige Gefährt wählen 


Sorry, schon wieder nicht drauf geachtet und mit FS' account geposted

der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (12. August 2008)

Fr.Struwwelisch schrieb:


> Und was ist am Mittwoch Abend angesagt?
> Durch die Wälder, durch die Auen? B hoch und runter, KM und angrenzendes Geländer oder eher grobe Sachen?
> Muss ja das richtige Gefährt wählen
> 
> ...



Birkenhainer und die anderen bekannten locations würde ich vorschlagen. Also komm ruhig mit dem Spassbike...


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. August 2008)

@Kulmi, Ede

GUUUTE MORSCHE !


klasse Tour mit NR Abschluss (bis auf den Luftverlust) mit Euch durch die Wälder der Germanen, auf den Spuren der / des ROMANS

scheenen Tach ooch
der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (14. August 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @Kulmi, Ede
> 
> GUUUTE MORSCHE !
> 
> ...



gäähn... bin von gestern abend noch etwas platt - jetzt Büroschlaf . War aber trotzdem ein klasse NR in angenehmer Gesellschaft. 

Schade HR1, dass es bei dir nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. August 2008)

Würde jemand am Sonntag fahren?? Muss mich zwischen Squash und Biken entscheiden.

Wenn natürlich jemand fahren sollte dann bin ich auf jeden fall dabei.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. August 2008)

So, habe jetzt den Killer Nobby Nic vom Fusion runtergeschmissen. Der hat mich seit Emmelshausen letztendlich 3 Schläuche gekostet 
Kulmi, ich glaube die Scheuerstelle gestern kam vom Mantelflicken, der hat ein paar scharfe Falten.
Wie dem auch sei, der alte Albert ist jetzt wieder drauf, bissl abgefahren im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, aber so mit wenig Profil saugt er sich womöglich sogar besser am Untergrund fest 
Der grüne Aal (gekauft 2003 !) mit seinen 95gr Lebendgewicht  ist wieder aufgerollt und in der Satteltasche. Bis zum nächsten Einsatz.
Wetterbericht für morgen verheisst nix gutes, richte mich drauf ein morgen abend zu Hause zu basteln, es gibt genug zu tun.
Samstag, mal sehen was so draussen angesagt ist und meine Damen dazu sagen. 
Stay tuned
der Kombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. August 2008)

Dieses WE ist bei mir auch der SO besser.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. August 2008)

Sonntag ist Adlertag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. August 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Dieses WE ist bei mir auch der SO besser.



Wenn du Lust hast Ede dann können wir ja am Sonntag eine kleine runde drehen und wer noch lust hat. Kann aber erst ab 14.00 Uhr. Wäre das Ok??


----------



## Kulminator (15. August 2008)

Moin ... bei mir geht dieses WE wahrscheinlich nur der Samstag und dann nur kruzfristig und kurzentschlossen. Also rechnet mal net mit mir.  

Zwecks dem kommenden Frankenwaldwochenende verschick ich noch PNs mit weiteren Informationen zum Ablauf und einige organisatorische Dinge. Da stehen uns ein paar geile Tage bevor.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Zwecks dem kommenden Frankenwaldwochenende verschick ich noch PNs mit weiteren Informationen zum Ablauf und einige organisatorische Dinge. Da stehen uns ein paar geile Tage bevor.



Da freue ich mich auch schon riesig drauf.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. August 2008)

Maenners,

einigermassen schoenes Wetter da draussen...heute NR?
Ich bin noch auf Arbeit, muss mal sehen, ausserdem hats zu Hause noch Arbeit. Akku auch noch nicht nachgeladen. Aber vielleicht mach ich auch nur eine kurze Runde. Oder Morgen frueh, wenn ihr noch saegt...
Sonntag geht definitiv nicht, da steht Vatti am Herd  

der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (16. August 2008)

Fast hätte ich es vergessen:

Niko, lass es krachen und trag unser Wölfeleibchen mit Stolz in die weite Welt  

Wünsch dir viel Spass, gutes Wetter und einen unfallfreien Cross - lass die Bäume in Ruhe 

Gruss Kulmi


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. August 2008)

Sofa: 1400 B8 ?


----------



## Kulminator (17. August 2008)

Aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen war zu erfahren, daß unsere konditionsstarke Jungwölfin heute Geburtstag hat. Deshalb: 

 Happy Birthday, Fr Struwwelisch


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. August 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sofa: 1400 B8 ?



Sorry Ede..habe ich erst jetzt gelesen. Habe was anderse gemacht.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. August 2008)

Besseres Bikewetter wie heute kanns gar nicht geben! Bin mal alles gefahren was Rang und Namen hat. Hinter der Welle ist ein großer Ast (halber Baum) in die Line gefallen... hab aber schon eine Ersatzline gezogen. War geil.

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag FRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (17. August 2008)

Gerade mit dem Grillen   aufgehört bzw. den Grill gereinigt. 

War ein hartes Wochenende (Feierlichkeiten) und kein Biken...

Gehe morgen bei anhaltendem Wetter spätnachmittags (ab 16-17h) auf Achse, wer Bedarf hat, soll sich hier melden und wir fahren zusammen eine Runde.
Dann bin ich 3 Tage unterwegs, Freitag wieder in D, Freitag Nachmittag gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen aufs WE

der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. August 2008)

Nachträglich alles Gute FS.

Mal sehen was der Kulmi da für uns bereit hält. Das Sonntagsprogramm sieht extrem verlockend aus.


----------



## Kulminator (18. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nachträglich alles Gute FS.
> 
> Mal sehen was der Kulmi da für uns bereit hält. Das Sonntagsprogramm sieht extrem verlockend aus.



das Samstagsprogramm ist auch nicht ohne  ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das Samstagsprogramm ist auch nicht ohne  ...



Wiiiieeee?

Spiel, Spass und 'was zum Naschen ? 

Btw., bin heute Abend ab 18.30h mit FS am Märchensee, bissl fahren

der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. August 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wiiiieeee?
> 
> Spiel, Spass und 'was zum Naschen ?



Klar doch, FF und Protektoren sind obligatorisch.


----------



## Kulminator (18. August 2008)

weil ich heute einen arbeitsfreien Tag hatte, war ich schon unterwegs. Morgen bin ich zum Wandern verabredet - da wirds mit mir nix mit dem Dienstags-NR. Schätze mal, daß wir erst Samstag wieder gemeinsam in die Pedale treten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (18. August 2008)

Hey,

ich habe mal eine Frage an die Freunde des gepflegten Main-Spacken, geht die Woche da was, oder fahre ich weiter alleine??? 

Grüße


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal die ersten Grüße aus den Alpen. Aber zuvor noch nachträglich alles Liebe zum Geburtstag FS! 


So...  Die zweite Etappe ist geschafft.
Gestern gings von Fischen im Allgäu über Oberstdorf, das Rappenalptal zum Schrofenpass. Dort gabs dann auch gleich die erste Tragepassage über einen Klettersteig, Leitern und was es noch alles schönes gibt. Die Moseltour hat sich also schon ausgezahlt.









Nach der Passhöhe gabs dann erste seeehr schöne Trailabfahrt runter Richtung Warth am Arlberg. Nach der Mittagspause hatten wir eine leicht verregnete Auffahrt zum Spullersee.  Die Trailabfahrt von dort runter Richtung Stuben war auch vom feinsten: Mit schönen Spitzkehren, teilweise grobem Geröll.. Unten hieß es dann erst mal warten auf den Rest.









Nach den letzten 250Hm Richtung Stuben am Arlberg war die erste Etappe geschafft. 62km und ordentlich Hm.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier mal die ersten Grüße aus den Alpen. Aber zuvor noch nachträglich alles Liebe zum Geburtstag FS!
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, Alter!
Da habe ich letztes Jahr auch hochgeschafft und nach Lech wieder runter.
Wäre da jetzt auch gern wieder dabei

der Kombi


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. August 2008)

Heute gings von Stuben gleich hinter dem Hotel hoch über den Arlbergpass und danach hieß es 500Hm auf Asphalt vernichten... 

Durch das Verwalltal und Schönverwalltal zur Konstanzerhütte und anschließend ein quälend anstrengendes Tragestück hoch zur Heilbronner Hütte. Zwischendurch wurde mal eine abgestürzte Kuh mit dem Heli abtransportiert.




Die tote Kuh am Heli




Aufstieg zur Heilbronner Hütte




Zum Glück hats auch auf 2300m Höhe Treppen... 

Nach der Mittagspause stand ein zügig, flowiger Downhill von 2300m runter auf 1200m auf dem Programm. 
Über Galltür sind wir zum Abschluss gediegen nach Ischgl gerollt.


Morgen gehts von Ischgl 1300Hm am Stück aufwärts zur Heidelberger Hütter und hoch zum Fimbapass. Übermorgen ist das Val die Uina fällig.


Bis dahin...

Pfüat Euch.


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. August 2008)

Hey Jazz,

sieht ganz schön anstrengend Dein AlpX. Wie ist denn so die Bilanz?
Viel Spaß noch, vorallem beim DH.

Gruss Ede


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2008)

@_jazzman_: ist ja fast wie stunzis schlange, nur besser 

viel spaß und mach weiter so, das mit der treppe ist cool. da fährt einer doch auf bis auf 2300 meter hoch um dort treppen zu fahren.


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2008)

Warth nach Stuben, da war ich glaube ich auch schon aber mit einem anderen Sportgerät


----------



## Lanzelot (19. August 2008)

@Instantcold

am Main bin ich schon länger nicht mehr gefahren. da wär ich evtl.dabei

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## Instantcold (19. August 2008)

@ lanzelot

Wann würdest du denn fahren wollen??
Ich fahre normal von Bad Offenbach bis Kleinostheim.
Vielleicht kommen dandy und fohns auch mal wieder an den Main? 

Ich werd mal schauen wie heute Nachmittag das Wetter ist und mich dann gen Kleinostheim bewegen, Start in OF gegen 17 Uhr

Grüße


----------



## Lanzelot (19. August 2008)

Wann ich fahre will hängt etwas davon ab, wann ich aus dem Büro kommen. Normalerweise sollte es zeitlich klappen, wenn Du erst um 17:00 aus OF wegfährst. 
Wann wärst Du denn etwa an der Schleuse In Krotzenburg.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (19. August 2008)

Ich fahre bis zum Druckhaus eine gute halbe Stunde. Denke mal bis zur Schleuse sind es nochmal ca. 20 Minuten. Fahre bis zur Kilianusbrücke bei Dettingen auf der Hessischen Seite vom Main.

Ich kann heute mal schauen, wie lange ich bis zur Schleuse brauche und es dir mitteilen. Wenn es nicht in strömen regnet  und das Gewitter direkt hier ist.


----------



## Lanzelot (19. August 2008)

Das hört sich doch gut an, also wärst Du so gegen 17:50 an der Schleuse.
Da ich es aber heute nicht versprechen kann, halten wir es so wie ich es mit Google immer mache. Ich bin pünktlich oder ich habs nicht geschafft, so dass Du auf jeden fall nicht warten musst.

gruss
Stephan


----------



## Instantcold (19. August 2008)

ja okay, machen wir es doch so.

Werde auch kurz da warten so bis 18 uhr. Weiß halt nicht wann ich genau an der Schleuse einlaufe. Denke aber das 50 Minuten realistisch sind 

Grüße
René


----------



## Kulminator (19. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Zum Glück hats auch auf 2300m Höhe Treppen...



bist du auch die linke Treppe runter? 

Schöne Bilder


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> So...  Die zweite Etappe ist geschafft.
> Gestern gings von Fischen im Allgäu über Oberstdorf, das Rappenalptal zum Schrofenpass. Dort gabs dann auch gleich die erste Tragepassage über einen Klettersteig, Leitern und was es noch alles schönes gibt. Die Moseltour hat sich also schon ausgezahlt.



Schön das du noch Zeit findest um mal ein Paar bilder zu zeigen...
Das erste sieht aber schon gefährlich aus. Wenn man da abrustscht....


----------



## Instantcold (19. August 2008)

Mal einen kurzen Zeitplan für heute: 

Ich werde so gegen 17 Uhr hier in Bad Offenbach starten und wäre gegen 1730 am Druckhaus, werde da aber nicht halten. Wenn noch jemand "nicht Wasserscheu" ist kann er sich gerne anschließen.

Nächster Punkt wäre Schleuse Krotzenburg gegen 1800, evtl. kurze Pause wenn ich früher da sein sollte. @Lanzelot: Werde auf der "Hessischen" Seite stehen, schwarzes Bike.

Mein Ziel wäre Kleinostheim, evtl. auch nochmal bis A´burg und dann bis Kleinostheim zurück.

Wetter ist derzeit nur bewölkt ohne Regen, mal sehen ob es so bleibt.

Grüße

René


----------



## Lanzelot (20. August 2008)

@Instantcold

Sorry wegen gestern. Ich hätt es geschafft, wenn nicht kurz vor Feierabend mein Chef zu mir gekömmen wäre......
"Hätten Sie mal KURZ  Zeit ich habe da eine KLEINE  Sache.......

Naja, beim nächsten mal
Gruss

Stephan


----------



## Instantcold (20. August 2008)

@ Lanzelot

kein Problem, war sehr ruhig gestern am Main, bis Hanau noch leichten Regen und dann war es von oben trocken..

Ich denke das ich morgen nochmal fahren werde und dann erst wieder im September von Offenbach aus, da ich eine Woche Urlaub habe. Evtl. schließe ich mich fohns und dandy an, wenn sie fahren sollten??

Grüße
René


----------



## Kulminator (20. August 2008)

@ Frankenwaldurlauber: wenn ich die Lage richtig sehe, müsste alles soweit organisiert sein. 

Jeder weiss wann wie und wo? 

Oder gibt es noch Fragen? 

Schaut am besten Morgen nochmal in die Wettervorhersage zwecks Kleidungswahl. Wölfeshirt ist gerne gesehen - ist aber kein Zwang! 

Wir sehen uns dann am Freitag abend in unserer Herberge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Frankenwaldurlauber: wenn ich die Lage richtig sehe, müsste alles soweit organisiert sein.
> 
> Jeder weiss wann wie und wo?
> 
> ...



*Frankenwaldurlauber?? *Ihr fahrt un den Frankenwald warum hat das keiner gesagt??

Spaß bei seite.. müsste alles Organisiert sein.


----------



## Instantcold (20. August 2008)

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und eine Unfallfreie Fahrt.

Bis demnächst dann 

Grüße
René


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. August 2008)

Instantcold schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und eine Unfallfreie Fahrt.
> 
> Bis demnächst dann
> 
> ...




Dir auch einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Instantcold (20. August 2008)

@ sofa

ich bleibe ja hier und werde ein wenig meine Wohnung renovieren und auch noch hin und wieder ein paar Meter mit dem Rad fahren.

Montag steht erstmal ein kleiner Service an.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Frankenwaldurlauber: wenn ich die Lage richtig sehe, müsste alles soweit organisiert sein.
> 
> Jeder weiss wann wie und wo?
> 
> ...



Naja, gib doch noch mal die Zieladresse (PM) durch so dass ich meinen Wegedirigenten fuettern kann.

Klickpedale fuer Uphill, dann umbauen auf Flats fuer Downhill. Schuhwechsel selbstverstaendlich...



der Kombi, Grusz aus dem Knoedelland


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. August 2008)

Hallo, ich bins mal wieder. Wir haben wieder eine Behausung mit WLAN. 

@[email protected] Bilanz bisher kein Tag ohne nicht mind. 1 Stunde schieben und tragen. Bisher soweit alles Bestens.
@[email protected] Die linke Treppe war abgeschlossen... 


Werd nach dem Abendessen noch das eine oder andere Foto von gestern und heute hochladen.

Nur kurz was fürs Protokoll: Am höchsten Punkt der Tour (Fimbapass 2608m) Ankunft Jazzman -4.32min vor Google...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (20. August 2008)

Vor dem Abendessen doch noch schnell ein paar Fotos...

3. Etappe:
Von Ischgl aus ging es hinter dem Hotel einen unverschämt quälenden Anstieg hoch Richtung Fimbapass. Kaum richtig ausgeschlafen, ist der Puls schon auf 180 und man hat gefühlte 30% Steigung. Man kämpft aber eher, dass das Frühstück drin bleibt als mit der Steigung.
Nach einer kurzen Rast an der Heidelberger Hütte war dann endlich wieder 1 Stunde schieben und tragen bis zum Fimbapass angesagt.



Steil wars wie schon so oft...




Geschafft: Fimbapass 2608m (Das Wölfeleibchen macht sich ganz nett da oben)




Sahnetrails am Fimbapass

...der 4. Streich folgt sogleich


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. August 2008)

4. Streich: Sur En - Prad

Heute gings nach dem Frühstück gleich wieder aufwärts. Diesmal aber nicht ganz so unbarmherzig wie gestern. Der Einstieg in die Uina Schlucht war aber auch wieder nur mit dem Bike auf der Schulter an einem Klettersteig zu bewältigen.




Einstieg Val d'Uina




Der schmale Pfad in der Felswand (Val d'Uina)




Vom Schlinigpass gings dann weiter zur Sesvenna Hütte


Morgen gibts dann eine Entspannungsetappe: 85km / 1250Hm


----------



## Lucafabian (20. August 2008)

4:32


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. August 2008)

Mann Jazz dagegen war unser AlpX ja Kindergeburtstag

4:32 sind ja Welten


----------



## Instantcold (20. August 2008)

@ Lanzelot

Wenn du morgen Zeit und Lust hast, würde sogar eine Gruppe zum Spacken bereit stehen.

Ich werde gegen 1900 am Druckhaus auf Fohns und dandy treffen und wir wären dann gegen 1915 ± 0010 an der Staustufe Krotzenburg vorbei rollen.

Gruß
René


----------



## x-rossi (20. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> -4.32min vor Google...


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. August 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


>


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. August 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Mann Jazz dagegen war unser AlpX ja Kindergeburtstag



Tja, es führen verschiedene Wege über die Alpen. Die Tour vom Jazz ist  mit unserer aus dem letzten Jahr nicht zu vergleichen. Landschaftlich sind die Kletterpassagen sicher dramatischer, dafür konnten wir alles rollen und es war Urlaub. 

Ich freu mich jetzt erst mal auf den Frankenwald. Mal sehen was uns da erwartet.


----------



## x-rossi (20. August 2008)

ja hol doch mal den google vorn rechner


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Tja, es führen verschiedene Wege über die Alpen. Die Tour vom Jazz ist  mit unserer aus dem letzten Jahr nicht zu vergleichen. Landschaftlich sind die Kletterpassagen sicher dramatischer, dafür konnten wir alles rollen und es war Urlaub.
> 
> Ich freu mich jetzt erst mal auf den Frankenwald. Mal sehen was uns da erwartet.



Da bei mir auch immer der Schwerpunkt beim Urlaub, und Biken ohne Tragen und Schieben liegt, hätte ich den AlpX vom Jazz auch nicht gebucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (21. August 2008)

@Instantcold

Also wenn es nicht gerade schüttet, werde ich um 19:15 An der Schleuse stehen.

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## Instantcold (21. August 2008)

@ Lanzelot

alles klar, ich werd Versuchen die Gruppe pünktlich an der Schleuse einrollen zu lassen 

Bis heute Abend
Gruß
René


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Tja, es führen verschiedene Wege über die Alpen. Die Tour vom Jazz ist  mit unserer aus dem letzten Jahr nicht zu vergleichen. Landschaftlich sind die Kletterpassagen sicher dramatischer, dafür konnten wir alles rollen und es war Urlaub.
> 
> Ich freu mich jetzt erst mal auf den Frankenwald. Mal sehen was uns da erwartet.



Nur bergauf sind wir nicht alles gerollt, bergab aber immer!

// Rocky


----------



## crazymtb (23. August 2008)

Nur mal so und nen lieben Gruß 

http://www.radroutenplaner.hessen.de/


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. August 2008)

Schee war's. 

THX Kulmi. An dem Zeitgefühl arbeiten wir noch, aber ansonsten .


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. August 2008)

Jo danke für die Organisation des Wochende Kulmi. Gutes Hotel,gutes Essen und gute Touren. Und es wurde mir der reine Downhill schmackhaft gemacht.
THX KULMI


----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2008)

gut wars


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. August 2008)

Hammer Kulmi, Danke für Alles. Kombi, Danke fürs Shuttle


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. August 2008)

Bullhead-Mountain...
...so langsam baut sich das Testoteron bei mir ab...

Goil war's,
danke für die Einladung (Kulmi) und danke für die Ermutigungen (das Rudel)

der Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2008)




----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2008)

Rider: Sven


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. August 2008)

Habe ein paar Bilder in meinem Profil geladen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. August 2008)




----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2008)




----------



## Lucafabian (24. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (25. August 2008)

Moin, moin

bevor mich hier alle vermissen wollte ich mich auch in diesem erlesenen Kreise vom Alpencross zurückmelden 

Ihr wart ja in der Zeit auch nicht untätig wie ich sehen kann 

War ne geile Zeit in den Alpen, Jazz wird Euch aber sicherlich auch noch berichten, dass es mehr Trails hätten sein können. Stimmt! Ich hab sie auch vermisst. Aber trotzdem irgendwie egal...weil....es war auch so einfach nur Spitze!!!  Ich habe keine einzige Minute an Sex gedacht, das sagt doch wohl alles 

Ja, ich gebs zu. Ein Wolf war vor mir auf dem Fimberpass. Der Saubaaaatzi muß sich irgendwie an mir vorbeigemogelt haben 

Und zum Thema tragen. Ich hab mein Bike gerne getragen. Wenn Du da oben die Fernsicht geniessen willst, gehts manchmal nicht anders.


So long

Google


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. August 2008)

@[email protected] auch von mir noch ein Dankeschön an den Veranstalter. Es ist ja nicht so einfach uns zufrieden zu stellen.
Aber wie gesagt das mit den Masseinheiten üben wir noch etwas.....

@[email protected] Danke an Euch, das ihr nicht nur schlafende Bilder eingestellt habt.

// rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. August 2008)

edit w/Doppelpost


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @[email protected] Danke an Euch, das ihr nicht nur schlafende Bilder eingestellt habt.



Es gibt Dinge, die lässt man besser im kleinen Kreis.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @[email protected] Danke an Euch, das ihr nicht nur schlafende Bilder eingestellt habt.
> 
> // rocky



Und auserdem verspielt man seine Trumpfe oder Druckmittel nicht einfach nur so. Vieleicht braucht man sie ja später noch 

Freue mich schon auf die DVD die Kombi machen will. 
@[email protected] wenn du noch Material brauchst einfach melden.


PS. Das ist ein richtig schönes Stimmungsfoto. Perfekt


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> QUOTE]


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. August 2008)

Oh je da muss ich ja jetzt aufpassen was ich sage.
Was machen deine Knochen?

// Rocky


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Oh je da muss ich ja jetzt aufpassen was ich sage.
> Was machen deine Knochen?
> 
> // Rocky



Das Oberbein Spannt und der Knöchel ist Dick und tut weh. Es geht aber, 1Woche und ich bin wieder fit. Und dann bin ich wieder für alle schandtaten bereit. Habe Blutgelegt am Downhill fahren.


----------



## Kulminator (25. August 2008)

aus meinem Entwicklungslabor:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/117728]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/168337]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/168336]
	
[/URL]


[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/168338]
	
[/URL]


----------



## _jazzman_ (25. August 2008)

Hey ihr Frankenwaldwölfe,
das sind ja echt coole Fotos...  Wenn wieder mal was in der Region geplant ist, bin ich auf jedenfall auch am Start.

Geht morgen was? Fährt jemand? 1900 B8???


Was gibt denn die Wochenendplanung so her? Hätte Lust irgendwo bissl zu schatteln. Beerfelden? Taunus? Winterberg?


----------



## schu2000 (25. August 2008)

Mittlerweile hab ichs auch geschafft meine Bilder hochzuladen, hier mal ne kleine Auswahl:



 












Weitere Bilder gibts auf meiner Homepage 

Schön wars Jungs!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nobby2 (25. August 2008)

Hallo... Wollte Übernächstes WE mal den langen Weg aus der Eifel nach Winterberg antretten...
Hab mal eine Frage an euch Ortstkundigen... Ich fahre ein Canyon Nerve ESX... Sind die Trails in dem Park überhaupt zu meistern mit so einem bike? Oder sollte ich mit dem Teil direkt daheim bleiben? WEil sehe die Einsatzmöglichkeiten meines Bikes in Bikeparks immer bisschen begrenzt... und ein Bike mieten möchte ich eigentlich nicht

Gruss Sebastian


----------



## Lucafabian (25. August 2008)

^^ ich weiß nicht obs mit so nem bike spaßmacht...die downhillstrecke würd ich dann aber meiden...ne ich würd mir dort eins leihen, eins mit fett federweg 



hier noch eins vom wochenende:


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2008)

Federweg ist nicht alles


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Weitere Bilder gibts auf meiner Homepage
> 
> Schön wars Jungs!!



Sag mal, die Lagobilder mit der Spitzkehre, wo ist denn das?


----------



## schu2000 (25. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sag mal, die Lagobilder mit der Spitzkehre, wo ist denn das?



Das da







??

Das ist der 136-Spitzkehren-Trail vom Monte Stino runter zum Idrosee. Geile Abfahrt!!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> ...
> War ne geile Zeit in den Alpen, Jazz wird Euch aber sicherlich auch noch berichten, dass es mehr Trails hätten sein können. Stimmt! Ich hab sie auch vermisst. Aber trotzdem irgendwie egal...weil....es war auch so einfach nur Spitze!!!  Ich habe keine einzige Minute an Sex gedacht, das sagt doch wohl alles
> ...



@Google,
Ich muss doch sehr bitten! In diesem Forum sind auch Jung-Spessartwoelfe aktiv und das von Dir zitierte passt hier nicht hin (=ich verbitte mir das)

Und nun Schluss

der Kombi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hey ihr Frankenwaldwölfe,
> das sind ja echt coole Fotos...  Wenn wieder mal was in der Region geplant ist, bin ich auf jedenfall auch am Start.
> 
> Geht morgen was? Fährt jemand? 1900 B8???
> ...



Schön das du wieder da bist vorallem Gesund und Munter . Erzähl mal wie war es??


----------



## Google (26. August 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @Google,
> Ich muss doch sehr bitten!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Das da??
> 
> Das ist der 136-Spitzkehren-Trail vom Monte Stino runter zum Idrosee. Geile Abfahrt!!!



Genau. Ich hatte es fast vermutet, war mir aber nicht sicher.

Den habe ich auch noch auf der Liste der unerledigten Trails. Allerdings muss ich das Spitzkehrenfahren noch etwas über bevor ich mir den Spaß gönne. Ist das Ding wirklich so ausgesetzt wie allenthalben beschrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (26. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hey ihr Frankenwaldwölfe,
> das sind ja echt coole Fotos...  Wenn wieder mal was in der Region geplant ist, bin ich auf jedenfall auch am Start.
> 
> Geht morgen was? Fährt jemand? 1900 B8???
> ...



Welcome back...  Alles im Lot bei dir? Wir sind gespannt auf deinen Bericht.

Bisher bin ich heute abend faul. Falls ich es mir noch anders überlegen sollte, melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## schu2000 (26. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Genau. Ich hatte es fast vermutet, war mir aber nicht sicher.
> 
> Den habe ich auch noch auf der Liste der unerledigten Trails. Allerdings muss ich das Spitzkehrenfahren noch etwas über bevor ich mir den Spaß gönne. Ist das Ding wirklich so ausgesetzt wie allenthalben beschrieben?



Mmmh jaein...die Stelle auf dem Bild ist definitiv die "ausgesetzteste" gewesen. Allerdings sollte man auf dem teilweise recht schmalen Trail meistens schon aufpassen dass man nicht Richtung hangabwärts fällt oder rollt sonst rumpelt man nämlich bis ein paar Spitzkehren weiter unten durch. Ist aber nichts dramatisches. Ich hab Höhenangst und hatte dort auf alle Fälle keine Probleme.
Die meisten Spitzkehren (ich sag mal alle außer ne handvoll) kann man normal fahren, also ohne Hinterrad versetzen. Und das "normale" Spitzkehrenfahren kann man auf dem Trail recht gut lernen  und wenn man das schon kann dann lernt man halt das HR versetzen
Ist auf alle Fälle ein sehr schöner Trail den man mal gemacht haben sollte


----------



## Hopi (26. August 2008)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> Hallo... Wollte Übernächstes WE mal den langen Weg aus der Eifel nach Winterberg antretten...
> Hab mal eine Frage an euch Ortstkundigen... Ich fahre ein Canyon Nerve ESX... Sind die Trails in dem Park überhaupt zu meistern mit so einem bike? Oder sollte ich mit dem Teil direkt daheim bleiben? WEil sehe die Einsatzmöglichkeiten meines Bikes in Bikeparks immer bisschen begrenzt... und ein Bike mieten möchte ich eigentlich nicht
> 
> Gruss Sebastian



Fahren kannst Du dort mit dem Bike schon! Aber an einem WE würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht auf die DH gehen (zuviel Verkehr)! Gibt aber noch genug andere Strecken dort.
Mehr Sinn würde es machen, wenn Du dir ein Bike dort leihst! Die Geo am  Nerve ist halt nicht für Bikeparks gedacht.
Also viel Spaß in WB.


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Fahren kannst Du dort mit dem Bike schon! Aber an einem WE würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht auf die DH gehen (zuviel Verkehr)! Gibt aber noch genug andere Strecken dort.
> Mehr Sinn würde es machen, wenn Du dir ein Bike dort leihst! Die Geo am  Nerve ist halt nicht für Bikeparks gedacht.
> Also viel Spaß in WB.



Na ja, wir waren in Finale beim Freeridecamp vom Stefan Herrmann, da hatte einer der Guides ein Nerve und ist damit einen riesen Roadgap gesprungen. Der war auch um einiges größer als der in Winterberg!!
Ich glaube es kommt auch etwas auf den Fahrer an.

// Rocky


----------



## Hopi (26. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Na ja, wir waren in Finale beim Freeridecamp vom Stefan Herrmann, da hatte einer der Guides ein Nerve und ist damit einen riesen Roadgap gesprungen. Der war auch um einiges größer als der in Winterberg!!
> Ich glaube es kommt auch etwas auf den Fahrer an.
> 
> // Rocky



Richtig! Und was wird der Fragesteller wohl sein   Ich denke ein Tourfahrer, sonst hätte er ja nicht gefragt.


----------



## Nobby2 (26. August 2008)

Ok danke erst mal für die antworten... werd ich wohl einfach mal ausprobieren müssen... kann ja dann immernoch zum Bikeverleih gehn
Gruss Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Was gibt denn die Wochenendplanung so her? Hätte Lust irgendwo bissl zu schatteln. Beerfelden? Taunus? Winterberg?



Welcome back!
Schön das du heil zurückgekommen bist 

Also, die Idee mit dem Schatteln hört sich echt gut an...ich bin dabei, wenn sich eine mehr oder weniger große Gruppe bildet. 

Gruß,
HR1


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. August 2008)

Also bei mir geht dieses WE wohl nix.

// Rocky


----------



## Hopi (26. August 2008)

Nobby2 schrieb:


> Ok danke erst mal für die antworten... werd ich wohl einfach mal ausprobieren müssen... kann ja dann immernoch zum Bikeverleih gehn
> Gruss Sebastian



Wenn Du es einrichten kannst würde ich unter der Woche nach WB fahren. Du kannst Dir beim abfahren der Sachen mehr Zeit lassen und musst am Lift nicht immer warten 

Wir fahren jetzt auch DO/FR, weil man einfach mehr ruhe hat. 

Aber das nur so als Tip


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. August 2008)

Habe gerade beim Waschen des Fusions ein Paar verletzungen am Bike gefunden. Und zwar ist Lack an der hinteren Linken Radaufhängung abgeplatzt und schrammen vorhanden.    

Meine Knochen verheilen aber der Lack ist ab.


Achso: was haltet ihr von einem *Kona Coil Air*


----------



## x-rossi (26. August 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Achso: was haltet ihr von einem *Kona Coil Air*


welche größe brauchst du denn?: >>>


----------



## Instantcold (26. August 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Achso: was haltet ihr von einem *Kona Coil Air*



Hey Sofa, ich bin das Coilair schon mal gefahren  Ist schonmal eine überlegung für das nächste Bike.

@ rossi

Ich finde das ´08er Coilair schöner, vorallem wegen der Lackierung 

@ fohns und rest
Spacken oder ähnliches geht diese Woche nicht mehr, war heute früh wegen meiner Schulter beim Arzt und muss jetzt erstmal bis zum Wochenende aussetzen mit fahren. Heute früh hat´s mir wieder richtig in die Schulter gezogen und ich konnte nichts mehr bewegen. Jetzt heißt es erstmal die Schulter schonen und versuchen soweit möglich zu dehnen und bewegen.

grüße
René


----------



## Google (26. August 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Meine Knochen verheilen aber der Lack ist ab.





Instantcold schrieb:


> Jetzt heißt es erstmal die Schulter schonen und versuchen soweit möglich zu dehnen und bewegen.


Was habt Ihr denn gemacht  Wenns vom Biken kommt, kann ich nur empfehlen: Gemach, gemach. Zeit lassen  Durch die Fahrpraxis kommt erstmal die Grundtechnik von selbst. Wenn man dann mehr will, kann man immer noch was dazu lernen.


----------



## Instantcold (26. August 2008)

durch biken kam es nicht, hab eine verspannung in der Wirbelsäule, bin eingeränkt worden und halt zur Zeit auf "Schmerzmittel" weil seit heute früh nicht mehr viel mit der rechten Schulter geht.

Wird zeit, das ich wieder mit dem Schwimmen ab mitte september anfange, was ja noch besser für den Rücken ist, meint auch die ärztin von heute früh


----------



## Google (26. August 2008)

Das ist natürlich echt Mist! Gibts denn außer Schwimmen nicht noch andere aufbauende Übungen? Das rührt doch sicherlich von schwacher Rückenmuskulatur her? Oder?


----------



## x-rossi (26. August 2008)

@ Instantcold: in diesem fall fährt bei mir das auge nicht mit  wenn der preis stimmt, stimmt auch das vergnügen  . eitel nur bei cc-bikes.

(beim fahren selbst schaue ich mein bike eigentlich nicht an. uphill nicht, downhill auch nicht  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (26. August 2008)

Ich glaub ich hab einfach eine falsche Bewegung gemacht, gestern morgen kam es auf einmal und dann war es wieder "weg", zumindest ohne schmerzen, bin dann ja auch abends noch Spacken gewesen mit fohns.
und heute früb im Bad ist es wieder gekommen, aber richtig.

Da ich ja normal schwimme, ist schon rückenmuskulatur da, jedoch hab ich die letzten 4 Monate auf dem Bike verbracht und nicht im wasser 
Ab Mitte September geht auch wieder das training los, da werde ich dann wieder öfters trainieren und Dienstags und Donnerstag auf dem Rad sein und auch 2-3 mal die Woche ins Wasser gehen, nächstes Jahr stehen wieder die Bayrischen Meisterschaften an, wo ich wieder dabei sein will.

Aber das wird alles und vielleicht sieht am Wochenende ja wieder alles gut aus und ich kann wieder eine Runde drehen.

Also Dir google gute Besserung, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal am Main.

Grüße
René


----------



## Instantcold (26. August 2008)

@ rossi

Dann sollte dir auf der Kona-Page der Preis für das Coilair besser schmecken, als der Preis von "deiner" Seite.

Laut Kona kostet das Coilair 1999 Euro.


----------



## x-rossi (26. August 2008)

findest du die teile an meinem 07er kona schlechter, als die teile von deinem 08er kona? vergleich doch mal.

ich finde den mehrpreis von 100  ein sagenhaftes schnäppchen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. August 2008)

Jazz : Alles fit nach der Mission ? DI-ride war heute nicht zu schaffen.

ALL: SA NACH BEERFELDEN ?

HR1 lange nicht gesehen


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr denn gemacht  Wenns vom Biken kommt, kann ich nur empfehlen: Gemach, gemach. Zeit lassen  Durch die Fahrpraxis kommt erstmal die Grundtechnik von selbst. Wenn man dann mehr will, kann man immer noch was dazu lernen.



Denke der Kai wird Wissen was er macht und vom Fahrrad sind auch schon Weltmeister gefallen!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Jazz : Alles fit nach der Mission ? DI-ride war heute nicht zu schaffen.
> 
> ALL: SA NACH BEERFELDEN ?
> 
> HR1 lange nicht gesehen



Samstag passt mir nicht - siehe Freibeuterfred.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Habe gerade beim Waschen des Fusions ein Paar verletzungen am Bike gefunden. Und zwar ist Lack an der hinteren Linken Radaufhängung abgeplatzt und schrammen vorhanden.
> 
> Meine Knochen verheilen aber der Lack ist ab.
> 
> ...



Ach, reg dich nicht auf. Es werden nicht die letzten Schrammen sein. Weder an dir noch am Bike. Wenn du's nicht einfach mal probierst, dann kommst du nie über das Mainradwegniveau hinaus.


----------



## Google (26. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Denke der Kai wird Wissen was er macht und vom Fahrrad sind auch schon Weltmeister gefallen!


und was willst Du mir damit weiter sagen?


----------



## Erdi01 (26. August 2008)

Hm ... BEERFELDEN ... kenn ich bislang nur von YouTupe 

Darf man da auch ohne Vollvisier und Protektion rein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (26. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> und was willst Du mir damit weiter sagen?



Lass doch jeden seine Erfahrungen selber machen.


----------



## schu2000 (26. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ach, reg dich nicht auf. Es werden nicht die letzten Schrammen sein. Weder an dir noch am Bike. Wenn du's nicht einfach mal probierst, dann kommst du nie über das Mainradwegniveau hinaus.



100%ige Zustimmung in allen Aussagen


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. August 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hm ... BEERFELDEN ... kenn ich bislang nur von YouTupe
> 
> Darf man da auch ohne Vollvisier und Protektion rein ...



Hi Erdi,
na auch auf den geschmack gekommen?
Beerfelden ist nicht so wild, man kann alles schon umfahren geht auch ohne Protektoren un Vollhelm. Mit fühlt man sich aber wohler.

// Rocky


----------



## Google (26. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Lass doch jeden seine Erfahrungen selber machen.


...und ich will ihn mit meinem Tipp nichts zu überstürzen davon abhalten ? Ah so  

Erdi! tu es nicht !!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. August 2008)

Bist du schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, das nicht jeder deine Komentare brauch.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi Erdi,
> na auch auf den geschmack gekommen?
> Beerfelden ist nicht so wild, man kann alles schon umfahren geht auch ohne Protektoren un Vollhelm. Mit fühlt man sich aber wohler.
> 
> // Rocky


bin wohl gerade dabei ... die Dietzenbacher Treppen verlieren langsam ihren Reiz  
Beerfelden ist nah und sieht auf YouTupe in der Tat nicht sonderlich wild aus. 

Aber da will ich selber meine Erfahrungen machen 

Und ich war mir noch nie zu Schade irgendwo runter zu schieben 

Ich werd beobachten was sich hier tut und vllt ... CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bist du schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, das nicht jeder deine Komentare brauch.



Doch, das ist mir schon aufgefallen. "Nicht Jeder" heißt ja nicht "alle".  Sonst würde ich hier schon gar nicht mehr posten

Ich wäre Einigen von Euch zukünftig aber schon ganz dankbar wenn Ihr Euch über mich in der Gruppe nicht ab und an die Münder zerreist und Voreingenommenheit bei Unbeteiligten und euren eigenen Ärger noch künstlich schürrt. Ich mach das nämlich auch nicht und lass die Vergangenheit ruhen.

Und bitte denkt jetzt nicht ich hätte mich intensiv mit Jazz darüber unterhalten. Die Spessartwölfe oder Eisbären waren bei uns nie Thema.



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und nun Schluss



Grüße

Google


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Denke der Kai wird Wissen was er macht und vom Fahrrad sind auch schon Weltmeister gefallen!



Ich persÃ¶nlich finde das ich den Parkour gar nicht mal so *schlecht* gemeistert habe... bis mir die Ã¼bermut Ã¼berkam. KÃ¶nnte mich an so eine "RitterrÃ¼stung" gewÃ¶hnen. Und ich hÃ¤tte schon lust diese Art von Fahrradfahren *auch* auszuÃ¼ben. Mir ist auch bewust das es nicht die letzten schrammen in meinem Leben, an mir und dem Bike waren.



x-rossi schrieb:


> findest du die teile an meinem 07er kona schlechter, als die teile von deinem 08er kona? vergleich doch mal.
> 
> ich finde den mehrpreis von 100 â¬ ein sagenhaftes schnÃ¤ppchen.



Viel wichtiger wÃ¤re mal zu Wissen wie schwer diese Buden sind und ob sie Ã¼berhaupt was taugen. Finde im Netz keine richtigen Angaben.
WÃ¼rde mir *WENN* Ã¼berhaubt ein vorjahres Model oder was gebrauchtes holen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. August 2008)

SA geht weitgehend klar. Uhrzeit weiss ich noch nicht.

Gestern abend eine 45km Tour in/durch die Koelner City gemacht. Treppen ueber Treppen... 
Da haette sich das Spassbike definitiv gelohnt

der Kombi


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Doch, das ist mir schon aufgefallen. "Nicht Jeder" heißt ja nicht "alle".


aber fast "alle". Und die, die es nicht betrifft, können ja in anderen Threads auf deine "Empfehlungen" warten.



Google schrieb:


> Ich wäre Einigen von Euch zukünftig aber schon ganz dankbar wenn Ihr Euch über mich in der Gruppe nicht ab und an die Münder zerreist und Voreingenommenheit bei Unbeteiligten und euren eigenen Ärger noch künstlich schürt. Ich mach das nämlich auch nicht und lass die Vergangenheit ruhen.



Meiner Meinung nach (und ich bin nicht der Einzige) bist du selbst an dieser Situation Schuld. Du hast genug eigene Threads in denen du schreiben kannst was du möchtest.
Wenn du aber weiterhin in diesem Thread schreibst wirst du immer wieder solche Reaktionen provozieren!
Auch jetzt versuchst du wieder uns zu sagen, was wir tun oder besser lassen sollen.

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. August 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde das ich den Parkour gar nicht mal so *schlecht* gemeistert habe... bis mir die übermut überkam. Könnte mich an so eine "Ritterrüstung" gewöhnen. Und ich hätte schon lust diese Art von Fahrradfahren *auch* auszuüben. Mir ist auch bewust das es nicht die letzten schrammen in meinem Leben, an mir und dem Bike waren.



Du hast dich wacker geschlagen bei diesen Bedingungen. (Nässe)
Und wie gesagt "vom Fahrrad fallen auch Weltmeister"!

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. August 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde das ich den Parkour gar nicht mal so *schlecht* gemeistert habe... bis mir die übermut überkam. Könnte mich an so eine "Ritterrüstung" gewöhnen. Und ich hätte schon lust diese Art von Fahrradfahren *auch* auszuüben. Mir ist auch bewust das es nicht die letzten schrammen in meinem Leben, an mir und dem Bike waren.
> 
> Viel wichtiger wäre mal zu Wissen wie schwer diese Buden sind und ob sie überhaupt was taugen. Finde im Netz keine richtigen Angaben.
> Würde mir *WENN* überhaubt ein vorjahres Model oder was gebrauchtes holen.



16 Kilo aufwärts. Je nach Modell und Ausstattung sind auch mal gut 20 kg drin.


----------



## Kulminator (27. August 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ALL: SA NACH BEERFELDEN ?




Haben übers Wochenende Besuch - wird also nix am SA. 

@ Rocky:


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. August 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> 16 Kilo aufwärts. Je nach Modell und Ausstattung sind auch mal gut 20 kg drin.



Das ist ein bischen Arg viel. Mmmhhh mal gucken.


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Das ist ein bischen Arg viel. Mmmhhh mal gucken.



es soll Dir ja auch nicht unter dem A.... wegbrechen!  Aber die Konas sind schon Sack schwer das stimmt schon.


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> es soll Dir ja auch nicht unter dem A.... wegbrechen!  Aber die Konas sind schon Sack schwer das stimmt schon.



Mach mal einen Vorschlag habe auch Interesse.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (27. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Mach mal einen Vorschlag habe auch Interesse.
> 
> // Rocky



Du hast doch ein gutes Bike


----------



## schu2000 (27. August 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Das ist ein bischen Arg viel. Mmmhhh mal gucken.



Ist alles Gewöhnungssache. Mit 18,x kg komm ich zumindest ganz gut zurecht


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du hast doch ein gutes Bike



Könnte etwas mehr Federweg gebrauchen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Mach mal einen Vorschlag habe auch Interesse.
> 
> // Rocky



Ja genau, was gibt es denn gutes auf dem Markt??


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Könnte etwas mehr Federweg gebrauchen.



Sag mal eine Größe die Dir da so vorschwebt und was alles mit dem Bike gefahren werden soll


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sag mal eine Größe die Dir da so vorschwebt und was alles mit dem Bike gefahren werden soll



Was verstehst du unter Größe? FW? So 160mm bis 180mm
Na fürn Bikepark aber kein reiner DH'ler und man sollte auch noch etwas den Berg hoch kommen ohne zu schieben. Würde auch was gebrauchtes nehmen.

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2008)

rocky hat seine spaß am hüpfen gefunden

also er will hupsen

bei allem anderen tut er sich nur weh


----------



## Kulminator (27. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Mach mal einen Vorschlag habe auch Interesse.
> 
> // Rocky



Das Marin von Sven finde ich klasse - und dass man damit auch bergauf fahren kann, hat er ja eindrucksvoll zur Schau gestellt


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Das Marin von Sven finde ich klasse - und dass man damit auch bergauf fahren kann, hat er ja eindrucksvoll zur Schau gestellt



das lag aber am sven...ich würd damit nicht hochkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (27. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> rocky hat seine spaß am hüpfen gefunden
> 
> also er will hupsen
> 
> bei allem anderen tut er sich nur weh



Ich will halt auch was können was du nicht kannst..
Und bei allem anderen tue ich mir nicht nur weh...........

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Das Marin von Sven finde ich klasse - und dass man damit auch bergauf fahren kann, hat er ja eindrucksvoll zur Schau gestellt



Daran war wohl der Fahrer Schuld!
Ich bin ja mit meinem Bike nicht mal da hoch gekommen......
// Rocky


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2008)

Da hätten wir erst einmal das Bullit  
Vorteile liegt gut in der Luft und macht sonst auch keine Mucken.

Giant Glory 200mm FW, VPP, bis jetzt habe ich noch kein Gejammer über das Bike gehört. 

Ich denke Nicolai wird nicht die Preisklasse sein? sonst das UFO ST


Demo 7 (ist die FR Version)  laut Alex einer der besten Hinterbauten den er je hatte! Und bei den Bikes die der alle schon hatte soll das schon etwas bedeuten.
Und es hält schon 6 Monate bei ihm  kann man also empfehlen 

Also das Glory würde ich jedem Torque vorziehen.


----------



## schu2000 (27. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter Größe? FW? So 160mm bis 180mm
> Na fürn Bikepark aber kein reiner DH'ler und man sollte auch noch etwas den Berg hoch kommen ohne zu schieben. Würde auch was gebrauchtes nehmen.
> 
> // Rocky



Da fallen mir spontan ein paar Kandidaten ein:

Enduro: 
-Morewood Mbuzi
-MTB Cycletech Opium 7
-Canyon Torque (FR)


Freeride: 
-Morewood Shova LT
-Santa Cruz Bullit wie Hopi schon geschrieben hat. Sicherlich auch nicht verkehrt!

Kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an was man ausgeben will/kann bzw. bei Gebrauchtkauf was gerade angeboten wird. Ich persönlich weiß nicht ob ich über 2000 oder 2500 Euro für ein Bike ausgeben möchte bei dem man damit rechnen muss dass es irgendwann mal auf Grund der Sachen die man fährt (und wie, bei meiner Fahrweise immer an meinem bescheidenem Limit  ) an einem Baum zerschellt (dann hoffentlich aber ohne Fahrer). Es sei denn vielleicht ich gewinn viel Kohle im Lotto  mein Marin war ja auch nicht neu, war ein Testbike von Marin Bikes zu einem Preis bei dem ich es einfach nehmen musste (vor allem da es noch kein halbes Jahr alt ist und ich fünf Jahre Garantie drauf hab!)

Allgemein würd ich einfach mal bei Jehle in der Enduro/Freeride/Downhill-Ecke schauen, die haben da einige Kisten zu ordentlichen Preisen haben (Auslaufmodelle usw.)

http://www.jehlebikes.de/freerider-downhiller-slopestyler-1.html


Sven


----------



## Google (27. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du hast genug eigene Threads in denen du schreiben kannst was du möchtest.


Stimmt schon so ähnlich. Ich muß hier nichts posten. Für mich war aber unter anderem auch der Gedanke erstrebenswert, dass man sich wenigstens noch die Hände zur Begrüßung geben und (einigermaßen) normal miteinander umgehen kann wenn man sich mal über den Weg fährt anstatt sich keines Blickes zu würdigen. Wir sind ja alle erwachsen und zumindest ich finde es irgendwie schade und zum Vergangenen hin (alles hat 2 Seiten) unangemessen wenn dies so bleibt.

Seis drum, dann geht man sich zukünftig des Friedens willen eben aus dem Weg.

In diesem Sinne natürlich trotzdem allen Happy Trails


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter Größe? FW? So 160mm bis 180mm
> Na fürn Bikepark aber kein reiner DH'ler und man sollte auch noch etwas den Berg hoch kommen ohne zu schieben. Würde auch was gebrauchtes nehmen.
> 
> // Rocky



Genau meine Vorstellung. Aber eher 160 mm. 

Was ist mit Cube Fritzz??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (27. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Stimmt schon so ähnlich. Ich muß hier nichts posten. Für mich war aber unter anderem auch der Gedanke erstrebenswert, dass man sich wenigstens noch die Hände zur Begrüßung geben und (einigermaßen) normal miteinander umgehen kann wenn man sich mal über den Weg fährt anstatt sich keines Blickes zu würdigen. Wir sind ja alle erwachsen und zumindest ich finde es irgendwie schade und zum Vergangenen hin (alles hat 2 Seiten) unangemessen wenn dies so bleibt.
> 
> Seis drum, dann geht man sich zukünftig des Friedens willen eben aus dem Weg.
> 
> In diesem Sinne natürlich trotzdem allen Happy Trails



Hallo Frank,
um mal etwas klar zu stellen.
1. Ich habe mit dir kein Problem.
2. Haben wir uns auch in der Vergangenheit immer gegrüßt und uns die Hand gegeben, das wird sich auch von meiner Seite nicht ändern!
3. Habe ich und andere kein Problem damit wenn du hier etwas schreibst.
5. Das Einzige was mich und andere hier stört ist, das du immer so, mal etwas salopp ausgedrückt "Oberlehrerhafte" Tipps gibst.

// Christoph


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. August 2008)

Das Cube Fritzz hatte ich auch im Auge... Ist ein schönes Enduro. Aber soweit ich weiß, haben die erst in letzter Zeit etwas abgespeckt und sind auf ein vernünftiges Gewicht gekommen. Die etwas älteren, gebrauchten Fritzz haben auch ihre gute 15-16kg.

Als Tourenenduro sind sicher Fritzz, Spicy und Ransom eine gute Wahl.


Bei FR/DH erscheint mir in letzter Zeit im Traum immer wieder mal ein _Specialized BigHit_ und ein _Specialized Demo_


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Das Cube Fritzz hatte ich auch im Auge... Ist ein schönes Enduro. Aber soweit ich weiß, haben die erst in letzter Zeit etwas abgespeckt und sind auf ein vernünftiges Gewicht gekommen. Die etwas älteren, gebrauchten Fritzz haben auch ihre gute 15-16kg.
> 
> Als Tourenenduro sind sicher Fritzz, Spicy und Ransom eine gute Wahl.
> 
> ...



Brauche ich für ein Bike Park ein Freerider oder reicht ein vernünftiges Enduro? Wie gesagt hat mir sehr sehr viel Spaß im Bike Park gemacht. Bin aber schon an den grenzen von meinem Raid gekommen. Desswegen würde ich mir nochmal eins zulegen für solche sachen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. August 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Brauche ich für ein Bike Park ein Freerider oder reicht ein vernünftiges Enduro? Wie gesagt hat mir sehr sehr viel Spaß im Bike Park gemacht. Bin aber schon an den grenzen von meinem Raid gekommen. Desswegen würde ich mir nochmal eins zulegen für solche sachen.



Na ja wenn du noch etwas öfters in einen BP gehst, wirst du sehen das mit deinem Raid auch einiges geht. Ich habe am 301 auch nur 130/140mm und bin auch noch etwas schwerer. Die Strecke am Sonntag war auch extrem weil nass und felsig. In Winterberg oder Beerfelden z.B gibt es viele Strecken die super zu fahren sind ohne großen Absätze.

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. August 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Brauche ich für ein Bike Park ein Freerider oder reicht ein vernünftiges Enduro?



Brauche ich für die Nordschleife einen Audi R8 oder reicht eine BMW M3? 

Ich bin kein Freerider und kein Downhiller.... Ich würde als Unwissender aber eher die Frage stellen: "Was willst Du mit dem Bike denn noch alles anstellen?" Wenn Du nur bergabfahren und hoch shutteln willst, würd ich mir nen DH'ler anschaffen. Wenn Du allerdings was tourentaugliches suchst, mit dem du auch mal ein paar Höhenmeter bergauf kommst, ohne dass sich deine Zunge dabei dreimal um die Vorderradnabe wickelt, würde ich eher zu nem Enduro tendieren. 

Oder sowas mittendrin... "Lightfreerider" nennt man das glaub ich im Fachjargon... z.B.: Specialized SX Trail


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Da hätten wir erst einmal das Bullit
> Vorteile liegt gut in der Luft und macht sonst auch keine Mucken.



Das Bullit gefällt mir, gibt es da gebrauchte und was für eine Preisklasse ist das denn?
Jetzt schreib bloß nicht "SuFu" benutzen!!!

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2008)

bei hibike gibts specis günstig

das hier ist auch nix falsches


----------



## Lucafabian (27. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das Bullit gefällt mir, gibt es da gebrauchte und was für eine Preisklasse ist das denn?
> Jetzt schreib bloß nicht "SuFu" benutzen!!!
> 
> // Rocky



kannst ja mal den hopi fragen,...schön weiß


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. August 2008)

@Sofa Was vielleicht schon bissl mehr Spaß auf dem Raid bringen kann ist vielleicht ein kürzerer Vorbau, ein breiter Lenker und Plattformpedale (zumindest für den BP)?


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2008)

Es gibt im Bikemarkt welche. )

und Uwe mein Bike gibt es nicht   aber einen neuen Rahmen gibt es ab ca.  1200.- als Luft Version und 1150 als Feder. UVP ca. 1800

Ich würde eh nie wieder ein fertiges Bike kaufen. Man muss fast immer etwas wechseln. Da muss ich Canyon wieder loben, die verbauen das Maximum an Teilen in der Preisklasse selten das man sagen könnte "da muss noch was geändert werden".
Aber 1. gibt es keine Torque mehr und 2. wäre mir das mit dem Geschicke nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (27. August 2008)

Werde heute Abend eine kleine Runde drehen.
Falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat, einfach kurz melden...


----------



## Google (27. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe mit dir kein Problem.
> 2. Haben wir uns auch in der Vergangenheit immer gegrüßt und uns die Hand gegeben, das wird sich auch von meiner Seite nicht ändern!


 Ok, habe ich registriert. In diesem Falle bist Du aber nicht Alle.


rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 5. Das Einzige was mich und andere hier stört ist, das du immer so, mal etwas salopp ausgedrückt "Oberlehrerhafte" Tipps gibst.


Das ist mir nicht bewusst. Wie muß ich meine Tipps schreiben, die aus meiner Erfahrung heraus (kann ja nur so sein und müßte allen klar sein) gegeben werden, dass Sie nicht oberlehrerhaft für Euch klingen? Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein Rätsel 

Wenn Ich das jetzt geschrieben hätte, klänge das dann nicht oberlehrerhaft?:



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wenn du's nicht einfach mal probierst, dann kommst du nie über das Mainradwegniveau hinaus.



Du verstehst was ich meine? Ein Post von mir wird wohl anders interpretiert als der eines anderen

Ich denke ich werde hier nichts mehr schreiben, ich glaub das kommt dann auch den meisten entgegen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. August 2008)

Um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen. SofaSurfer schrieb.


SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Habe gerade beim Waschen des Fusions ein Paar verletzungen am Bike gefunden. Und zwar ist Lack an der hinteren Linken Radaufhängung abgeplatzt und schrammen vorhanden.
> 
> Meine Knochen verheilen aber der Lack ist ab.
> 
> ...



Du hast geantwortet.


Google schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr denn gemacht  Wenns vom Biken kommt, kann ich nur empfehlen: Gemach, gemach. Zeit lassen  Durch die Fahrpraxis kommt erstmal die Grundtechnik von selbst. Wenn man dann mehr will, kann man immer noch was dazu lernen.



Woher willst du Wissen was passiert ist? Klar kommt es vom biken da es ja ihn und das Rad erwischt hat. Aber vielleicht ist er ja im stehen umgefallen. Er fährt ja auch nicht erst seit gestern. Das hört sich so an als ob er keine Grundtechnik hat.

// Rocky


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Sofa Was vielleicht schon bissl mehr Spaß auf dem Raid bringen kann ist vielleicht ein kürzerer Vorbau, ein breiter Lenker und Plattformpedale (zumindest für den BP)?



Wie gesagt möchte ich ja nicht gleich Morgen los rennen und ein Bike kaufen. Es geht nur da drumm das ich vieleicht noch ein 2. zu Hause habe um halt mal gröbere sachen zu fahren. Da das Raid auch "nur" 12 Kg wiegt wird es ja nicht ruiger auf der strecke. Wenn dann möchte ich eins haben mit dem ich gröbere sachen fahren kann und trotzdem Bergauf komme.
Bin ja auf das Kona gekommen da es im vorgänger Model oder gebraucht recht billig ist.Aber wenn es wirklich ab 17Kg losgeht ist es auch gestorben. Möchte ja mit dem Bike nicht nur Bergab fahren. Für den Spessart bin ich jetzt mit dem Raid gut zurecht gekommen.Aber zu wissen das man zu Hause eins hat mit mehr Federweg, ist auch gut. 

Mal gucken. Ausserdem muss ich mein Finanzmenister erstmal Überzeugen. Und das wird die härteste Arbeit.


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Ok, habe ich registriert. In diesem Falle bist Du aber nicht Alle.
> Gruß
> 
> Frank



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das dir jemand einen Gruß oder die Hand verwehren würde.


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. August 2008)

sofasurfer100 schrieb:


> aber Zu Wissen Das Man Zu Hause Eins Hat Mit Mehr Federweg, Ist Auch Gut.



:d


----------



## Kulminator (27. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Werde heute Abend eine kleine Runde drehen.
> Falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat, einfach kurz melden...



was schwebt dir denn so vor? An einer kleinen Runde ohne nennenswerte Höhenmeter hätte ich schon Interesse.


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. August 2008)

@Kulmi

Mir ist das völlig egal... Hauptsache Beine bissl bewegen.
Sag an, was dir liegen würde, wann und wo...


----------



## Kulminator (27. August 2008)

B8 - 1900 

lass uns ein Stück ins Kahltal rollen..
wahrscheinlich nehm ich heute das Leichte... 

Noch jemand Interesse?

Gruss Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (27. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> B8 - 1900


----------



## Google (27. August 2008)

Christoph, ich lass das jetzt einfach mal alles so stehen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. August 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Christoph, ich lass das jetzt einfach mal alles so stehen.







Google schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde hier nichts mehr schreiben, ich glaub das kommt dann auch den meisten entgegen.
> Gruß
> 
> Frank


----------



## Kulminator (27. August 2008)

Sehr angenehme Feierabendrunde mit Ede und Jaz


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Da fallen mir spontan ein paar Kandidaten ein:
> 
> Enduro:
> -Morewood Mbuzi
> Sven



Wie sind denn die Morewood Bikes so?? Das Mbuzi hört sich ja mal nicht so schlecht an.


----------



## schu2000 (28. August 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Morewood Bikes so?? Das Mbuzi hört sich ja mal nicht so schlecht an.



Naja wie sichs anhört keine Ahnung  ich weiß ja net mal wie man des ausspricht 
Sollen aber ganz gut sein!! Ein Bekannter von mir hatte mal das Shova ST (federwegsmäßig ne Nummer kleiner) und war damit äußerst zufrieden, er meinte das war ne richtige Trailwaffe! Das Mbuzi hab ich in Willingen mal getestet, hat mir persönlich aber von der Geometrie net so zugesagt, jemand anderes mag da aber schon wieder ganz anders drüber denken. Müsstest halt bei einer Probefahrt rausfinden ob Dir das taugt, Händler die Morewood vertickern findest Du auf dieser Seite. Überhaupt würd ich mir so ne Kiste net ungefahren zulegen 
Da fällt mir übrigens noch das Santa Cruz Heckler ein.  150mm hinten, vorne bis 160mm. Aber das wäre wohl eher was für nen Individualaufbau, ich wüsste gar net dass es davon Komplettbikes gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (28. August 2008)

Beerfelden : Jazz und ich fahren am SA ab Kahl um 0900

Sofa : Enduro ! Beerfelden ? Kombi hat noch Platz.

Kulmi Beerfelden 

Rocky Beerfelden

Bruder Beerfelden 

Wer noch ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. August 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Beerfelden : Jazz und ich fahren am SA ab Kahl um 0900
> 
> Sofa : Enduro ! Beerfelden ? Kombi hat noch Platz.
> 
> ...



Sorry Ede und rest. Kann am Samstag nicht. 
Macht aber ja Bilder!!

*Sofa : Enduro ! Beerfelden ?* Was meinst du damit??


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. August 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Sorry Ede und rest. Kann am Samstag nicht.
> Macht aber ja Bilder!!



Geht klar...solange die Kamera noch mitmacht 

Kombi


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. August 2008)

*** ACHTUNG WERBUNG *** 

Ich möchte einmal ein bischen Werbung für unser diesjähriges Konzert machen!







am Sonntag, den 28.09.2008

um 16:00 Uhr

im Congress Center Hanau (Paul Hindemith Saal)






Weiter Infos gibt es auf unserer Homepage *www.bp-rhein-main.de*
Karten sind erhältlich bei Frankfurt Ticket RheinMain oder per Vorkasse bei mir.


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> *** ACHTUNG WERBUNG ***
> 
> Ich möchte einmal ein bischen Werbung für unser diesjähriges Konzert machen!
> 
> ...



Uaaaahhhhh welchen Freireiter willst du den damit hinterm Ofen vorlocken???


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. August 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Uaaaahhhhh welchen Freireiter willst du den damit hinterm Ofen vorlocken???



Freireiter? Keinen, die Art von Musik ist wirklich zu hard'n'heavy für die zarten, sensiblen Gemüter der Freireiter...  

Aber wer sich dem kulturellen Hochgenuss stellen möchte, ist selbstverständlich gerne eingeladen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. August 2008)

@Jazzman, @Ede,

bin morgen früh ca. 9:15/9:30 bei Patrick, lade auf, dann zu Nico. Dann ab mit der Fuhre.
Würstl im Tornister (für den sogenannten Worschtbrodeggdor...)

Freu mich, bestes Wetter in Aussicht

der Kombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. August 2008)

Sofa : Enduro ! Beerfelden ? heißt : Enduro kaufen. Kommst Du mit nach Beerfelden ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. August 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sofa : Enduro ! Beerfelden ? heißt : Enduro kaufen. Kommst Du mit nach Beerfelden ?



 Ok.
Wenn dann aber erst nächstes Jahr..


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. August 2008)

Beerfelden kommt gut. Klasse Strecken für jeden was dabei. Man ist sehr schnell unten und es gibt einen gewöhnungsbedürftigen Shuttle.

Wir waren mit einer großen Freireiterspessartwölfemeute vor Ort und haben gerockt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (31. August 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Klasse Strecken für jeden was dabei.



hört sich gut an. Beim nächsten Event versuch ich dabei zu sein.


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. August 2008)

Beerfelden, aber hallo!!! 
Anfahrt ist ein bissl weit, aber wenn man den Tag halbwegs ausnutzt, kann man schon 10 (easy, incl. Grillen) -15, vielleicht auch 20  rides machen. Vor dem Bus unten zu sein gelingt sogar mir ergrautem Spessartwolf.
Flowiger als Bullheadmountain, leider auch nicht so lang.

Freue mich schon auf den nächsten...

Schöne Woche wünsche ich, bin bis DO unterwegs. 

Der Kombi


----------



## _jazzman_ (31. August 2008)

Ich hätte Lust nächsten Sonntag (07.09.) eine längere Tour zur fahren. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.
Denkbar wäre Birkenhainer oder Spessartweg.

Wie schauts aus? Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## Google (31. August 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich hätte Lust nächsten Sonntag (07.09.) eine längere Tour zur fahren. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.
> Denkbar wäre Birkenhainer oder Spessartweg.
> 
> Wie schauts aus? Hat jemand Interesse?


Ich schon. Ich meld mich wenns geht  (Testen werde ich es unter der Woche)

Sorry, aber da muß ich posten


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. August 2008)

Hi,

betr. Frankenwald

Statusmeldung: Rohschnitt fertig, 48 Minuten.
Als nächstes die Texte/Titel.
Dann der schwerste Teil: die Musik 

der Kombi


----------



## BlackTrek (31. August 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> betr. Frankenwald
> Statusmeldung: Rohschnitt fertig, 48 Minuten.
> Als nächstes die Texte/Titel.
> Dann der schwerste Teil: die Musik


Sorry, ich les hier nicht immer mit. Geht das um einen selbstgedrehten Bikefilm? So a la Kranked? Oder eher eine Art Doku über eine Tour? Was für Mucke solls denn sein?

Let there be rock!


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. September 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da muß ich posten



Da hat ja auch niemand was dagegen!


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. September 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> betr. Frankenwald
> 
> ...



Musik = ROAM


----------



## _jazzman_ (1. September 2008)

Wie schauts morgen aus mit einer kleinen Runde?
Wer ist denn alles im Lande?

Da das Wetter so langsam im Herbst angekommen ist, ich aber noch nicht, wäre mir eine Startzeit vor 1900 lieber. Hab noch nicht so richtig die Lust auf Nightride...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. September 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wie schauts morgen aus mit einer kleinen Runde?
> Wer ist denn alles im Lande?
> 
> Da das Wetter so langsam im Herbst angekommen ist, ich aber noch nicht, wäre mir eine Startzeit vor 1900 lieber. Hab noch nicht so richtig die Lust auf Nightride...



Ich hätte Morgen lust. Welche Zeit strebt dir denn vor?? Kann ab 16.00 Uhr.


----------



## _jazzman_ (1. September 2008)

@Sofa 1600 schaff ich nicht, aber 1700 könnte man anpeilen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. September 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Sofa 1600 schaff ich nicht, aber 1700 könnte man anpeilen



17.00 Uhr ist Super!!  Treffpunkt B8??


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. September 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Musik = ROAM




ja klar, aber die muss man ja erstmal haben...

mit Zappa, Greatful Dead oder so 'nem Tingeltangel  wollen wir wohl net anfangen...

Will sagen, in meinen Heeresbestaenden findet sich zwar aussergewoehnliche Musik, aber nicht unbedingt Roam-Konformes.

Mal schaun. Bin eh wieder auf Achse, vor Freitag kann ich nicht weiter dran arbeiten

der Kombi


----------



## _jazzman_ (1. September 2008)

@Sofa Würde vorschlagen 1700 beim BMW Arnold in Kahl. Wollte auf  direktem Weg Richtung Hahnenkamm und dort mal den einen oder anderen Weg austesten, an dem ich bisher immer vorbeigekurbelt bin.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. September 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Sofa Würde vorschlagen 1700 beim BMW Arnold in Kahl. Wollte auf  direktem Weg Richtung Hahnenkamm und dort mal den einen oder anderen Weg austesten, an dem ich bisher immer vorbeigekurbelt bin.



....
Brauch ich Protektoren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (2. September 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Brauch ich Protektoren??



Quatsch! Ich fahr doch nur auf gut ausgebauten, befestigten Wegen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. September 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Quatsch! Ich fahr doch nur auf gut ausgebauten, befestigten Wegen...


Du schon, aber der Sofa hüpft doch jetzt!!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. September 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du schon, aber der Sofa hüpft doch jetzt!!



Hüpfen ist was für Kinder, fliegen macht den Mann aus.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. September 2008)

Ich hatte gehofft hier würde sich der DI Abend 1900 als regelmäßiger Biketreff etablieren.

Na ja, vielleicht im nächsten Leben...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. September 2008)

Die Zeiten sind für mich unter der Woche sehr ambitioniert, ausserdem ist Dienstag für mich w/Parallelveranstaltung der falsche Wochentag.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. September 2008)

Bruder, Deine Zeiten und Verpflichtungen sind bekannt. Warst auch sicher nicht gemeint!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. September 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bruder, Deine Zeiten und Verpflichtungen sind bekannt. Warst auch sicher nicht gemeint!



Sorry Ede . Stand aber schon vor ein paar tagen das wir heute ein wenig früher fahren, da wie Jazz schon geschrieben hat noch nicht so die Lust auf Nightride besteht.


----------



## Kulminator (2. September 2008)

s o r r y Patrick.. ab Oktober klappt es bei mir wieder regelmässig (hoffe ich jedenfalls) ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. September 2008)

Bin die kommende Woche in Mainz und abends in Hanau.
Wenn es nicht so regnet wie gestern abend hier in Koeln (= Weltuntergang), dann fahre ich am Dienstag. Und / oder noch an einem anderen Tag.
Wochenende, das haengt ausschliesslich vom Wetter ab. Zeit ist zumindest schon mal.

der Kombi


----------



## _jazzman_ (3. September 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft hier würde sich der DI Abend 1900 als regelmäßiger Biketreff etablieren.
> 
> Na ja, vielleicht im nächsten Leben...



Der Dienstag kann und hat sich doch durchaus schon als regelmäßiger Ausrittabend etabliert und muss ja auch nicht daran scheitern, nur weil Sofa und ich ausnahmsweise etwas früher starten wollten, um noch im Hellen zurück zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (3. September 2008)

*Trailtour am Hahnenkamm (LMB)*

Samstag, 06.09. / 14.00 Uhr


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. September 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> ja klar, aber die muss man ja erstmal haben...
> 
> mit Zappa, Greatful Dead oder so 'nem Tingeltangel  wollen wir wohl net anfangen...
> 
> ...



Roam ist Roam, einfach die Musik über unsere Pics zu legen ist langweilig.

Die Slide Show dauert knapp 45 Minuten, wir haben sowohl Landschafts-, Tour- und Ochsenkopf Sequenzen?

Ich will mal mein Archiv bemühen und schickt dir dann einen OST-Vorschlag.


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. September 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Der Dienstag kann und hat sich doch durchaus schon als regelmäßiger Ausrittabend etabliert und muss ja auch nicht daran scheitern, nur weil Sofa und ich ausnahmsweise etwas früher starten wollten, um noch im Hellen zurück zu sein.



Die Uhrzeit ist aber genau das Problem da alles vor 1900 kaum zu schaffen ist. Ausserdem sitze ich nicht den ganzen Tag vor dem Rechner und kann deswegen nicht so flexibel reagieren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. September 2008)

@Frankenwald-Gang

Das Bild-Programm kann die Videos nur in Originalgeschwindigkeit. Die Show ist dafür auch so gut wie beisammen.
Das Video-Programm (da habe ich noch keine Erfahrung) kann auch erhöhte Geschwindigkeiten. Gabe das grade mal am Beerfelden-Rote-Abfahrt-Video probiert. Auch cool. Müßte dann aber alles nochmal neu aufziehen...mordsarbeit

Grusz, der Kombi


----------



## Google (4. September 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich hätte Lust nächsten Sonntag (07.09.) eine längere Tour zur fahren. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.
> Denkbar wäre Birkenhainer oder Spessartweg.
> 
> Wie schauts aus? Hat jemand Interesse?


Heut hab ich die erste Testtour am Main mit Clickis hinter mir. Am Main gehts so einigermaßen aber jede Unebenheit überträgt sich auf den Fuß. Gelände muß ich mir erst mal abschminken  Ich hoffe noch auf eine Spontanheilung  Also: Bei mir wirds nix!! Grrrr!!


----------



## x-rossi (4. September 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich hätte Lust nächsten Sonntag (07.09.) eine längere Tour zur fahren. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.
> Denkbar wäre Birkenhainer oder Spessartweg.
> 
> Wie schauts aus? Hat jemand Interesse?


steht das angebot noch? 

spessartweg, wenn wünsche erlaubt sind. um wieviel uhr soll es losgehen?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. September 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> *Trailtour am Hahnenkamm (LMB)*
> 
> Samstag, 06.09. / 14.00 Uhr




Hallo Gemeinde,
wie sieht es dein eigentlich mit diesem Termin aus? Wer fährt alles mit?
Wäre doch cool wenn wir eine größere Gruppe zusammen bekommen, dann macht das Einkehren doch viel mehr Spaß


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. September 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> wie sieht es dein eigentlich mit diesem Termin aus? Wer fährt alles mit?
> Wäre doch cool wenn wir eine größere Gruppe zusammen bekommen, dann macht das Einkehren doch viel mehr Spaß



Generell waere ich mit FS dabei (auch wenn Sie dann nicht ihr normales Bike fahren kann...), haengt aber definitiv vom Wetter ab!
Kann erst morgen frueh zu/absagen

der Kombi


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. September 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> wie sieht es dein eigentlich mit diesem Termin aus? Wer fährt alles mit?
> Wäre doch cool wenn wir eine größere Gruppe zusammen bekommen, dann macht das Einkehren doch viel mehr Spaß



Komme mit wenn das Wetter ok ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (5. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> steht das angebot noch?
> 
> spessartweg, wenn wünsche erlaubt sind. um wieviel uhr soll es losgehen?



Jo,

ich bin dir ( und allen anderen Interessierten ) noch ne Taunus-Trail-Runde schuldig 
Gaaaaaaaanz locker mal den 14.09 vormerken, evtl. könnte es da was werden.

Muss aber vorausschicken daß es dann ne - tempomäßig - sehr lockere Tour werden wird. Die Saison war hart und ich bin nun platt, da is nix mehr mit Gas geben 

Auf meinem Konto stehen 6 MTB Marathons, 1 Duathlon und 3 Triathlons. Mir reichts......


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. September 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Komme mit wenn das Wetter ok ist!



Alles klar dann schaue ich morgen früh nochmal ins Netz und werde meine Mitfahrt auch vom Wetter abhängig machen...macht ja auch irgendwie Sinn 
Bis morgen dann.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. September 2008)

Ich bin raus, ein Freund heiratet morgen. Da gilt es Präsenz auf der Feier und der Tanzfläche zu zeigen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. September 2008)

Fertisch!  50min, coole music


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> steht das angebot noch?
> 
> spessartweg, wenn wünsche erlaubt sind. um wieviel uhr soll es losgehen?



Ich werde morgen die Trailtour am Hahnenkamm fahren, da Sonntag sehr wahrscheinlich bei mir nix mit biken drin ist.


----------



## x-rossi (5. September 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> ... ich bin dir ( und allen anderen Interessierten ) noch ne Taunus-Trail-Runde schuldig
> Gaaaaaaaanz locker mal den 14.09 vormerken, evtl. könnte es da was werden.


hallo Adrenalino,

an deinem wochennede werde ich dann leider nicht können und als saisonausstieg fahre ich um den 26./27./28. den rennsteig in thüringen.

schönen gruß, dann halt nächstes jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-silberfisch (5. September 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> wie sieht es dein eigentlich mit diesem Termin aus? Wer fährt alles mit?



Naabend zusammen,

wenns nicht schifft um zwei bin ich dabei 

Gruß Robert


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. September 2008)

Hi,
habe mich für den Taunus entschieden 15Uhr Hohemark.

// Rocky


----------



## Adrenalino (6. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hallo Adrenalino,
> 
> an deinem wochennede werde ich dann leider nicht können und als saisonausstieg fahre ich um den 26./27./28. den rennsteig in thüringen.
> 
> schönen gruß, dann halt nächstes jahr



Jo,

Saisonausstieg???? Und was machste, wenn das Wetter im Oktober schön wird? Lässte das Bike dann im Keller?  
Im Ernst. Bei gutem Wetter biete ich die Tour noch öfters an, auf alle Fälle im Oktober.
Ich meld mich nochmal.

NACHTRAG : Wenns Wetter passt fahre ich morgen spontan zwecks Streckenerkundung in den Taunus. Interesse?


----------



## x-rossi (6. September 2008)

den taunus wollte ich eigentlich auch mal wieder erkunden, bin vor ein paar wochen auch auf ein paar mir unbekannte gute trails gestoßen.

ich darf mich vorerst nicht zwischen die stühle setzen, weil noch ein paar mitfahrer in die entscheidung involviert sind.

ansonsten werde ich natürlich fahren, wenn das herbstwetter es hergibt  . leistungsmäßig fährst du aber 2 klassen höher als ich. zum thema training würde ich dan vor ort auch gerne mal mit dir quatschen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. September 2008)

Hallo Jazzman,
ich werde mich heute leider ausklinken....bin leicht erkältet und möchte das ganze bei diesem Wetter (und vor Arosa) nicht verschlimmern. 
SORRY!!! Euch aber viel Spaß.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Adrenalino (6. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> den taunus wollte ich eigentlich auch mal wieder erkunden, bin vor ein paar wochen auch auf ein paar mir unbekannte gute trails gestoßen.
> 
> ich darf mich vorerst nicht zwischen die stühle setzen, weil noch ein paar mitfahrer in die entscheidung involviert sind.
> 
> ansonsten werde ich natürlich fahren, wenn das herbstwetter es hergibt  . leistungsmäßig fährst du aber 2 klassen höher als ich. zum thema training würde ich dan vor ort auch gerne mal mit dir quatschen.



Ach du lieber Gott!! 
Wenns jemanden gibt der sich jedwedem Tempo ( außer ganz schnell )anpasst dann bin ich das  außerdem trainiere ich jetzt net mehr sondern roll locker durch die Gegend. Beantworte aber gerne Fragen zum Training an sich.

Alles easy morgen vom Tempo her. Keinen Bock mehr die Berge hochzuheizen.....

Wenn ich morgen fahre dann starte ich hier so gegen 12 Uhr mitm Auto Ri. Hohemark. Das geb ich morgen früh bekannt. Wer mag kann sich noch anschließen. 1 Platz habsch im Auto frei.

Wetter schaut für morgen recht passabel aus. Wenn die Trails etwas angefeuchtet sind macht des nix. Ich bin bergab eh langsam


----------



## x-rossi (6. September 2008)

wenn noch ein paar biker mitkommen, dann werden wir wohl alle zusammen mit der u3 kommen. ansonsten fahre ich mit dir mit. tendenziell stehts aktuell aber noch 3:1 für den spessart. also mal schaun.

zum thema motivation: ich sitze schon seit über 3h im bikerdress vorm rechner, anstatt endlich mal die läppischen 45 minuten fahrtspiel anzugehen


----------



## x-rossi (6. September 2008)

wird doch spessart, sorry Adrenalino!


----------



## Adrenalino (6. September 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wird doch spessart, sorry Adrenalino!



No problem! Wünsch euch viel Spaß


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. September 2008)

Kommen grade vom Märchensee zurück  die Kicker sind wieder erhöht worden. Ein heisser Gap ist dazugekommen.
Und der Drop war auch nach dem 6.Mal schön .
FS ist jetzt trainiert für Beerfelden.

Scheenen Sonntach, noch

der Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. September 2008)

na du bist ja voll infiziert  

ich wollt auch hinfahren, hat aber so alleine keine lust und jetzt kommst du


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. September 2008)

Naja, war auch ziemlich kurzentschlossen, nach dem späten Mittagessen.
Habe übrigens festgestellt, dass mein Güldenes ziemlich gut geht auf diesem Gelände...XTR Klickies runtergeschraubt und fette Flats drauf. Hervorragend.

Alpha Version der DVD ist fertig.

der Kombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. September 2008)

Habe gerade die DVD vom Kombi gesichtet. TOP PRODUKTION!!!

Vielen Dank dafür, auch für die Zeit die da drin steckt.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. September 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Habe gerade die DVD vom Kombi gesichtet. TOP PRODUKTION!!!
> 
> Vielen Dank dafür, auch für die Zeit die da drin steckt.



Ist die DVD schon verteilungsreif???


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. September 2008)

Das Wetter soll morgen richtig gut werden.Wollen wir eine Dienstags Feierabendrunde drehen??


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. September 2008)

@[email protected] Wäre evtl. dabei, muss ich allerdings kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. September 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ist die DVD schon verteilungsreif???



Naja, das haengt davon ab, ob die Alpha-Version abgenommen wird. Da wollte ich noch hoeren, was der Bruder dazu sagt. Falls keine Aenderungen erforderlich sind ist dann schnell gebrannt. Und fuer mich natuerlich wenig Mehrarbeit...

Gruss, der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. September 2008)

Mach ich heute abend. Mein DVD-Player hatte Probleme den Rohling zu erkennen und sich deswegen dauernd aufgehängt. ich seh mir die Version heute abend noch mal auf'm Rechner an und gebe dann Bescheid. Der erste Eindruck lässt wohl kaum noch Optimierungen zu. Mal abgesehen von diesen komischen Profilaufnahmen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. September 2008)

Passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (8. September 2008)

Dann werf' ich die Brenner mal an...


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. September 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll morgen richtig gut werden.Wollen wir eine Dienstags Feierabendrunde drehen??



Bin um 1900 an der B8


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. September 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Bin um 1900 an der B8


Super vieleicht kommt ja noch jemand.

Fahre kurz vorher noch zum Kombi die DVD holen. Dann kann ich heute Abend den Frankenwald nochmal Revue passieren lassen.Natürlich mit einer Flasche Bier.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. September 2008)

Habe mir gerade die gut 50 minütige Frankenwald Dokumentation angesehen...und muss sagen das sie sehr gut gelungen ist. Alleine schon das anfangsbild sagt schon alles aus.
Danke an Kombi für diese mühe.


----------



## Lugdusch (9. September 2008)

Heyho,
wollte mich nochmal für die schöne Tour am Samstag bedanken. Hat Spass gemacht mit euch den Hahnenkamm hochzukurbeln und dass runterheizen natürlich auch! 
Also wenn ihr am Samstag wieder ne Tour fahrt bin ich gerne dabei.

Gruß Alex


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. September 2008)

Hallo Jungs,
heute soll das Wetter wieder super werden. Wer möchte denn Sponntan eine Runde mit dem Bike drehen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (11. September 2008)

Ich moechte, gerne auch bei kuenstlichem Licht  ...gerne 30 - 40km, flach-befestigt oder sandig-schotterig...

Also, bin ab 18.30h zu einer Tour bereit. Falls was dazwischenkommt, kann ich mich auch per Mobile melden.

Fahren wir?

der Kombi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. September 2008)

Können wir machen mir ist egal was und wie wir fahren hauptsache ein bischen biken.Bin dann um 18.30 Uhr bei dir. Oder früher??



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich moechte, gerne auch bei kuenstlichem Licht  ...gerne 30 - 40km, flach-befestigt oder sandig-schotterig...
> 
> Also, bin ab 18.30h zu einer Tour bereit. Falls was dazwischenkommt, kann ich mich auch per Mobile melden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. September 2008)

1830 ist gut, da kann ich noch etwas vorher essen.
Und dann immer der Nase nach ins Gelaende - fuer die Gelaendefahrradschnellfahrfreunde


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. September 2008)

Hi, bei mir wird es wohl diese Woch nix mehr!
Bin dann nächste Woche erst mal in Livigno und Arosa, danach muss ich mal wieder in den Spessart.

// Rocky


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. September 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> 1830 ist gut, da kann ich noch etwas vorher essen.
> Und dann immer der Nase nach ins Gelaende - fuer die Gelaendefahrradschnellfahrfreunde


----------



## _jazzman_ (11. September 2008)

Bei mir wirds heute auch nichts. 

Aber am Wochende könnte evtl. was machbar sein, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. September 2008)

Exactamente, bin am Samstag mit der ganzen hl. Familie in BF.
Wenn das Wetter mitspielt. D.h. es sollte zumindest nicht in Stroemen regnen


----------



## _jazzman_ (11. September 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Exactamente, bin am Samstag mit der ganzen hl. Familie in *BF*.
> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt. D.h. es sollte zumindest nicht in Stroemen regnen



*B*eer*f*elden ????

Wenn das Wetter hält, würd ich auch mal ne Runde vorbeikommen, allerdings erst gegen Mittag.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. September 2008)

Euch hat wirklich ein Virus befallen.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. September 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Exactamente, bin am Samstag mit der ganzen hl. Familie in BF.
> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt. D.h. es sollte zumindest nicht in Stroemen regnen





_jazzman_ schrieb:


> *B*eer*f*elden ????
> 
> Wenn das Wetter hält, würd ich auch mal ne Runde vorbeikommen, allerdings erst gegen Mittag.



Ihr habts gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (11. September 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> *B*eer*f*elden ????
> 
> Wenn das Wetter hält, würd ich auch mal ne Runde vorbeikommen, allerdings erst gegen Mittag.




Yepp, mach ruhig. Denn wenn es gut geht sind wir dort lange beschäftigt. 
Vielleicht versuchen wir es ja auch mit hochkurbeln statt dem Kamikaze-Express. 
Naja, wenigstens ein Mal hochkurbeln 

der Kombi


----------



## crazymtb (12. September 2008)

Hallöle 

Mal schnell einen Gruß aus dem Allgäu, aber ohne Bike 

Crazymtb


----------



## schu2000 (12. September 2008)

@Kombi: schau mir grad die DVD an, is heut angekommen, 1A!!!! 
Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. September 2008)

Enjoy it!

Wenn ich mir da draussen das Wetter ansehe, könnt' ich :kotz:

Und wenn es morgen früh genau so aussieht, dann ist der BF Ausflug hinfällig

der Kombi


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. September 2008)

Oh, Mann

das kanns'te knicken, da draussen. Heute Nacht hat es wohl geschifft wieZau, und jetzt nieselts. Beerfelden ist gestrichen. Innendienst 

Grusz, der Kombinatschef


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. September 2008)

crazymtb schrieb:


> Hallöle
> 
> Mal schnell einen Gruß aus dem Allgäu, aber ohne Bike
> 
> Crazymtb



Hi, wie geht es? Hast Du im Sommer wieder mal auf dem Bike gesessen und trainiert? Lass mal hören

Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2008)

grad ist die frankenwald cd gekommen


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2008)

so fertig geschaut...ganz dicken respekt frank...am donnerstag fahrn wir nach arosa...du mußt mitkommen


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. September 2008)

Arosa, würde ja gerne, aber habe Termine.
Richte mich jetzt mal auf die erste Herbstferienwoche ein, entweder Vulkaneifel für 3 Tage oder Taunus etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (13. September 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Vulkaneifel für 3 Tage



Hallo Kombi, wenn die Wahl auf die Eifel fällt, sag Bescheid. Da wär ich dabei. Bissl im Vulkantrailpark um die Maare touren und/oder den Lieserpfad unter die Stollen nehmen. Könnte evtl. auch einen Guide aus der Ecke organisieren.

Gruß
Niko


----------



## Kulminator (14. September 2008)

Moin Miteinander, bin überraschenderweise doch heute schon im Lande und hab riesig Böcke auf ne Runde im Spessart - genauer gesagt zum Hahnenkamm hoch. Wer hat Zeit und Lust, mitzukommen? Und wer will mir die Ereignisse der vergangenen Woche erzählen? Treffpunkt ca 13 Uhr an der B8. Passt das? 

Gruss Kulmi


----------



## Kulminator (14. September 2008)

Wir sind dann mal unterwegs - kommen aber nicht an der B8 vorbei. Handy hab ich an, falls noch jemand mitmöchte.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. September 2008)

Gerade nach Hause gekommen, ziehen uns jetzt an und gehen auch noch auf eine kleine Runde raus...es hat ja ordentlich Wind und im Schatten gehts auf gefühlte 9 Grad runter ...Brrr... Winterpokal-Feeling


----------



## schu2000 (14. September 2008)

Bei uns hatte es heut vielerorts auch ohne Wind 9 Grad und weniger...war heut mal wieder am Bullhead Mountain, einfach nur geil


----------



## Lucafabian (14. September 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Bei uns hatte es heut vielerorts auch ohne Wind 9 Grad und weniger...war heut mal wieder am Bullhead Mountain, einfach nur geil



was ist den bei dir mit der schweiz...bist auch da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (14. September 2008)

Jawoll der Herr!! Werden am Freitag gegen Mittag dort eintrudeln, untergebracht sind wir nu in Flims. Haben aber noch nix ausgemacht was wir dort fahren wollen, da werden wir uns vor Ort mal mit unserem Local unterhalten  mir wurde von einem anderen Biker aus der Gegend der "Känzelitrail" bei Chur empfohlen, den sollten wir unbedingt mal fahren. Und ein paar andere noch (Bike Attack-Strecke usw.). So wie es ausschaut könnte man dort locker mindestens eine Woche verbringen ohne Langeweile!!
Ich meld mich mal wenn wir dort sind und wir ne grobe Planung von den bevorstehenden Touren haben!?


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2008)

wäre gut zu wissen wo sich die Trails befinden.... kennen leider noch nicht die ganzen Möglichkeiten dort


----------



## schu2000 (15. September 2008)

Was macht ihr denn eigentlich mit dem Problem Schnee? Nachdem die Schneefallgrenze ja jetzt auf 1500 Meter gesunken ist und diverse Startpunkte weit höher sind (bis auf knapp 2900 Meter) steht unser Kurztrip momentan auf der Kippe


----------



## Lucafabian (15. September 2008)

bis wir dort sind passt das wieder mit dem wetter, also keine prbleme mit schnee

flims ist weit weg von arosa...zumindest soweit das sich ein ausflug nicht lohnt
da werden wir uns wohl eher nicht sehen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. September 2008)

Jetzt aber mal im Ernst...was machen wir wenn alles voller Schnee ist? Ich bin noch nicht auf Winter eingestellt 
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust meinen Urlaub bei 0°C im Haus zu verbringen oder "Touren" im schneefreien Feld zu fahren. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass wir derbe abgehen können 
Da lohnt es sich eher für 3 Tage nach Winterberg zu fahren.

Sorry, musste ich jetzt mal loswerden.
Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Hopi (15. September 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Da lohnt es sich eher für 3 Tage nach Winterberg zu fahren.



genau


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2008)

Immo sieht es nach besserem Wetter fürs Wochenende aus. Schneefallgrenze bei 1500 m bedeutet ja auch nicht, dass es 50 cm Neuschnee hat. Immo ist es meist so, dass es etwas Schnee (Ungefähr Frankfurter Verhältnisse  )gibt, der da aber wieder schnell verschwindet. Auch sieht die Woche eher trocken aus. Also nun schalatet mal den Panikmodus ab und wartet die Wochenentwicklung ab .....

http://meteo.sf.tv/sfmeteo/prognosen_ch.php?q=player_aussichten

www.meteoschweiz.ch

Garanatien gibt es keine .... schon gar nicht beim Bergwetter , aber ich werde natürlich versuchen alle möglichen Hebel zu betätigen, dass es gute Verhältnisse zum Biken werden


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. September 2008)

Morgen, Dienstagsbiker...
die Lust und Laune hängt noch stark vom Wetter ab, habe die Windstopper-Klamotten noch nicht rausgekramt.
Ich schau mal am späten Nachmttag in den Fred, was sich so tut

der Kombi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. September 2008)

Sorry ich kann heute nicht.


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. September 2008)

Ich bin heute um 1900 an der B8 .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (16. September 2008)

Me too


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. September 2008)

War gestern auf dem Abend-Exkurs wohl ein wenig frisch...heute läuft die Nase und ein erstes Aspirin durchrieselt meine Blutbahnen

wir werden es überleben
Ciao, Frank


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. September 2008)

Gute Besserung Kombi. Hab bei mir auch so manche Defizite festgestellt.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. September 2008)

Ja dann mal gute besserungen den Kranken.
Ist aber auch Kalt geworden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. September 2008)

Was geht am Samstag?

Ich pack' jedenfalls FS ein und wir sind in Beerfelden. Endlich. Das Wetter soll zwar kalt aber trocken sein. Und das Cube ist auch wieder im Haus, also nix wie auf die Piste.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. September 2008)

Samstag passt mir nicht in den Zeitplan. Je nach Lust und Laune will ich Sonntag mal Richtung Taunus.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. September 2008)

Ich bin das We leider nicht hier. Bin im schönen Türingen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. September 2008)

Ich würde lieber hier eine Tour fahren z.B. 1230 B8 SA


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. September 2008)

Sorry, heute geht's nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (20. September 2008)

Bin ab morgen dienstlich unterwegs. Sofern das Wetter am Donnerstag abend (19Hundert) gut ist, sag ich schon mal B8 als Abfahrtspunkt zu.

der Kombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. September 2008)

Hat heute jemand Lust und Zeit ? z.B. 1400 B8 ?


----------



## Kulminator (22. September 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hat heute jemand Lust und Zeit ? z.B. 1400 B8 ?



JA, riesig sogar.... aber erst kommendes Wochenende. 

Hier ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von mir. Mir gehts soweit ganz gut. ist zwar wieder mal superstressig, aber ich kenns ja net anders. Freitag halb sieben bin ich wieder da... 

Wünsche euch ne gute Woche...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. September 2008)

Unter der Woche geht im Moment nichts. 

Evtl. will ich am kommenden WE mal wieder Richtung Hahnenkamm. Langsam rauf  und mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit wieder runter.


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. September 2008)

Bin am DO um 1900 an der B8. Morgen ist ja wohl das Wetter kagge.

War am SO am Hahnenkamm. Mußte mich ueber viele dicke Äste in den Trails wundern.
Vor allem in der ersten Mini Welle lag alles voll. 
Ich hoffe wir bekommen hier nicht auch ein BIKERHASSER Problem.

Am WE bin ich auch am Start.


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. September 2008)

Ist ja geil, ein ganzer Thread für mich alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (24. September 2008)

Irrtum, Meister...

Bin wieder zu Hause, die Hungaren haben mich laufen gelassen.
Bike durch Dr. G wieder in Stand gesetzt, Akkus hängen an den Ladegeräten, Klamotten bereitgelegt.
Morgen, 19Hundert, meldet sich der KS zurück.
Ich rödel das Goldene auf. Wollen wir's mal mit dem Steinbachtal aufnehmen? Ziehe mich auch warm an...

Grusz


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. September 2008)

War ein klasse NR !

Ede, vielen Danke fürs Mitfahren

schönen Tag noch
der Kombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. September 2008)

Fand ich auch Kombi.

Fahre morgen auf jeden Fall. Tendenz so 1300, 1400 B8 mal wieder mit Rotwild.


----------



## Kulminator (26. September 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Fand ich auch Kombi.
> 
> Fahre morgen auf jeden Fall. Tendenz so 1300, 1400 B8 mal wieder mit Rotwild.



ich fürchte, dass ich dabei sein werde...

1300 passt mir besser... werde auch das Leichte nehmen... 

Gruss
Kulmi


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. September 2008)

Hallo Kulmi, freut mich ganz besonders... drei sind noch übrig...


----------



## Kulminator (27. September 2008)

Vielleicht klappts ja *hiermit* und es lassen sich weitere Interessenten finden? Also Treffpunkt heute 1300 an der Parkbucht B8.. 

Aufgrund konditioneller Rückstände wird sich die Höhenmeterleistung deutlich im unteren 3 stelligen Bereich bewegen....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. September 2008)

Sorry Jungs ich schaffe es heute nicht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. September 2008)

Geht klar, 1300 an der B8. 
Bibberbibber, wenn Ede jetzt den Renner wieder hat zockt er uns ab 
Akkus&Ligths brauchen wir ja wohl nicht mitnehmen 
Vielleicht lässt sich ja unterwegs beim Kreuz&Quer ne offene Schoppen-Bude finden. Hatt heute morgen schon Süssen, das war gut !

der Kombi

Ps. @Sofa, hey, wir brauchen Dich. Wenn es heute nicht geht dann nächste Woche. Sofern gutes Wetter = Dienstag 1900


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. September 2008)

Guggd ihr hier:

http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html 


So kann's gehen


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. September 2008)

Hallo Wölfe,

ich kann dieses WE leider nicht habe die Kinder.
War schon lange nicht mehr im Spessart, wie sieht es denn die nächste Woche mit einem N8ride aus?

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (27. September 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Guggd ihr hier:
> 
> http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html
> 
> ...



Ich hab nix gemacht ehrlich..........


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. September 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo Wölfe,
> 
> ich kann dieses WE leider nicht habe die Kinder.
> War schon lange nicht mehr im Spessart, wie sieht es denn die nächste Woche mit einem N8ride aus?
> ...



Wie gesagt, wenn Di Wetter ist, dann NR. War diesen Donenrstag schon cool


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. September 2008)

Hallo Rocky, wegen NR sag wann Du kommen willst. Ich werde da sein.

Ansonsten bei brauchbarem Wetter DI 1900 B8 fester Termin.

Bis später...


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. September 2008)

Dann halten wir DI 19Uhr B8 mal fest!
//Rocky


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. September 2008)

Perfect Day

Bis Dienstag...


----------



## der-silberfisch (28. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

solange es trocken bleibt bin ich auch dabei.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. September 2008)

Hallo Jungs,
auch wenn ihr mich braucht  ich schaffe es die Woche nicht aufs Bike. Habe im Momment viel um die Ohren. Sorry.
Wenn es Zeitlich wieder passt bin ich natürlich 100 % wieder dabei.


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. September 2008)

Hallo Wölfe, ob ihr's wollt oder nicht... 
Ich bin auch noch am Leben und morgen Abend am Start...


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. September 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo Wölfe, ob ihr's wollt oder nicht...
> Ich bin auch noch am Leben und morgen Abend am Start...



Was fuer eine Frage...wir wollen!
Ich will nur hoffen dass nicht das Wetter-Extrem eintritt (fettes, rundes Tief, welches sich ueber unseren Koepfen am deutschen Himmel festsaugt).

Wie war das Musiker-Wochenende?

Grusz, der Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymtb (29. September 2008)

Halöle 

Bestes Wetter hier im Allgäu und so konnte ich am WE doch nicht wiederstehen mich auf ein geliehenes MTbike zu setzen und die herrliche Natur + Sonne zu genießen.
Ansonsten fleißig am Wandern, was ich ja auch seit langem wieder machen möchte.

GglG an alle Wölfe
eure
Crazymtb


----------



## Kulminator (29. September 2008)

So, allmählich werden wir ja wieder komplett und alle "Ausreisser" melden sich zurück...


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. September 2008)

Hab heute den fohns beim Doc G aus G getroffen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. September 2008)

Sorry aber beim mir wird es heute Abend nix. Habe noch einen Termin in der Firma es wird später.

Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. September 2008)

Na, wuerde mal sagen, gerade suboptimales Wetter, draussen.

Halte meine Fahrabsicht fuer heute 1900 noch aufrecht. Wird dann vielleicht nicht 50km, aber so ein bissl feucht-kalt cruisen ist ok. Winterhose an und wasserdichtes Oelzeug eingepackt.
Schaue gegen 1800 noch mal in den fred, ob sich was getan hat.
Wenn es deutlich schlechter wird cancel ich

Frank


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. September 2008)

@[email protected] Mir macht bissl Wasser von oben auch nix aus. Man muss ja bei dem Wetter keine Marathondistanz abstrampeln, aber so bissl durch die Gegend rollen und die Beine bewegen ist schon ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (30. September 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Mir macht bissl Wasser von oben auch nix aus. Man muss ja bei dem Wetter keine Marathondistanz abstrampeln, aber so bissl durch die Gegend rollen und die Beine bewegen ist schon ok.



sehr lobenswerte Einstellung...

da ich von meiner Ärztin die rote Karte bekommen habe, bin ich für heute abend aber raus....


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. September 2008)

Mir ist die Anreise bei dem Wetter zu umständlich.


----------



## der-silberfisch (30. September 2008)

Ich bin auch raus. Auf das Wetter  hab ich keine Lust.

Dann halt ein andermal NR.

Ciao
Robert


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. September 2008)

Wie schauts aus?
Ist noch jemand am Start?


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. September 2008)

Abgesagt, grade nach Hause gehetzt...und es sieht besch aus, da draussen.Ciao, das nächste Mal


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. September 2008)

Tja Jungs das war ja wohl nix heute.

Was haltet Ihr vom FR bei hoffentlich besserem Wetter ?


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. September 2008)

So, bin auch wieder zu Hause. Kleiner, feuchter Nightride auf Flachlandtrails rund um Alzenau. Schee wars und das bissl Wasser war net so schlimm wie es von drinnen aussieht.

Wünsch euch viel Spaß am Freitag, ich kann nicht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Oktober 2008)

Heute Abend, eine Tour? Sieht soo schlecht gerade nicht aus...
 Posted mal, wer kann und will

Frank


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich will, kann aber nicht. 

Werd am Wochenende (Samstagnachmittag / Sonntagvormittag) wieder aufs Rad steigen, falls jemand Lust haben sollte.


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann, will aber nicht!

Wie sieht es denn am WE aus?

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (2. Oktober 2008)

ich kann und will, darf aber net


----------



## L4a-Thompson (2. Oktober 2008)

ich würde gerne am wochenende eine tour fahren
wann wund wohin soll es denn gehen? insofern ich mit darf


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich will und will...
Kleine Runde heute abend, Abfahrt ab zu Hause spaetestens um 18.30...
Morgen ggfs. noch mal oder auch Samstag. Schauen wir mal in den Fred.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Oktober 2008)

L4a-Thompson schrieb:


> ich würde gerne am wochenende eine tour fahren
> wann wund wohin soll es denn gehen? insofern ich mit darf



unsere Eltern haben uns immer gewarnt, nicht mit Fremden in die Wälder zu gehen...  
Also sag doch erst mal, wer du überhaupt bist?  Wie und was fährst du denn üblicherweise? 

Aber unabhängig von deiner Antwort darf ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen dieses WE nicht aufs Bike. Hoffentlich bin ich nächste Woche wieder fit.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Oktober 2008)

Grad heimgekommen. Bei mir ist FR/SA/SO möglich ab 1200 je nach Wetter.

Kulmi : Gute Besserung


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2008)

Ede, sieht doch heute ganz gut aus...
was schwebt Dir vor, mit dem Leichten oder dem Federweg?
Wir wären auch interessiert. MRW muss nicht sein, im Wald ist's zwar matschig aber egal. Eben kreuz und quer. Limestrail?

poste mal

der Kombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Oktober 2008)

Kombi, komm mit Scott um 1300 an die B8.

Limestrail ist o.k.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi, komm mit Scott um 1300 an die B8.
> 
> Limestrail ist o.k.



Sind dabei


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Oktober 2008)

Schlage für morgen SA 1300 B8, Hahnenkamm + Welle vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (3. Oktober 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Schlage für morgen SA 1300 B8, Hahnenkamm + Welle vor.



ich will mit ...  muss morgen vormittag nochmal zum Doc - mal hören, was er zum Thema Biken sagt?


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2008)

Das war heute...geniales Wetter, klasse Tour (LIMTr, MountBook, BH). Erst danach hats angefangen zu pisseln

Ede und ich beim fahren


----------



## Kulminator (3. Oktober 2008)

.. und wer hat die Bilder aufgenommen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Oktober 2008)

Eine hübsche Blondine...


----------



## Kulminator (4. Oktober 2008)

verstehe


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Oktober 2008)

So das war schon der zweite Tag des langen WE ohne einen Tropfen von oben.
Wir sind heute einen Klassiker gefahren der aber jetzt neu auf der BH jetzt einen sehr feinen Hüpfer parat hat. Genau richtig um sich dann an größere heranzutasten.

Am HK haben wir dann mal ein wenig Spitzkehre mit Umsetzen geübt. Einen Trainer für den echten Bunny Hop haben wir jetzt auch.

Wie wäre es mal wieder mit einem Stammtisch ? 
Vorschlag : SA 11.10.08 1900 Uhr Anglerheim Kahl ( Top Essen ) Hier muß man frühzeitig einen Tisch reservieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Oktober 2008)

Habt ihr für Sonntag schon was geplant?
Wollte mal wieder auf den Hahnenkamm und dann die Welle...
Wer hat denn Zeit und Lust?
1300 B8?

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Oktober 2008)

Klingt gut. Wenn's nicht regnet bin ich da.


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich befürchte ja das es morgen regnet, falls nicht bin ich auch um 1300 an der B8.


----------



## Kulminator (4. Oktober 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Einen Trainer für den echten Bunny Hop haben wir jetzt auch.



WER ??  Los sag schon...


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> WER ??  Los sag schon...



BUGS BUNNY war es jedenfalls nicht 

Kann morgen jedenfalls nicht mitfahren.

Ciao
der Kombi


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Oktober 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal wieder mit einem Stammtisch ?
> Vorschlag : SA 11.10.08 1900 Uhr Anglerheim Kahl ( Top Essen ) Hier muß man frühzeitig einen Tisch reservieren.



Wölfe pur oder mit Anhang?

Ich melde mich jedenfalls schon mal an.
Man klopfe mir ein Schnitzel (100 x 100 cm). Herr Ober, ein Schamritzel ! ähh Rahmschnitzel


----------



## Giuliano.B (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi. Was ist denn "die Welle"? @ Ede. Du kommst ja auch gerade bei mir um die Ecke her. Bin ein Alzenescher. Hab nach meinem Krankenhausaufenthalt mit Langzeitfolgen nach dem Freeride nun mit dem XC-Fahren angefangen und suche Leutz mit denen man zusammen fahren kann.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Oktober 2008)

@Wölfe,
habe grade den halben Abend versurft um mich über RICHTIGE HELMKAMERAS fortzubilden 
Aubacke, das kann teuer werden...aber nach 3 Monaten schon wieder eine neue Casio zu kaufen wird auch teuer 
Da gibts ne Firma um die Ecke (Sommerkahl), der muss ich wohl mal nen Besuch abstatten.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Oktober 2008)

Kombi: Mit Anhang. Ich reservier spätestens am DI einen Tisch für die Anzahl der positiven Meldungen bis dahin. Ist auch mehr Cevapcici als Schnitzel.

Giuliano.B : Freerider sind hier gern gesehen. Komm um 1300 ( wenn es nicht regnet ) an den B8 Parkplatz zwischen Kahl und Wolfgang dann zeigen wir Dir die Welle.

Kulmi : Der Bruder von Bugs Bunny war es...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Oktober 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @Wölfe,
> habe grade den halben Abend versurft um mich über RICHTIGE HELMKAMERAS fortzubilden
> Aubacke, das kann teuer werden...aber nach 3 Monaten schon wieder eine neue Casio zu kaufen wird auch teuer
> Da gibts ne Firma um die Ecke (Sommerkahl), der muss ich wohl mal nen Besuch abstatten.



Maverick65 hat da erfahrung, kannst ihn ja mal anschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Oktober 2008)

Thx, heute kann ich aber leider nicht. Freue mich aber darauf mal zusammen zu fahren. Meine Kumpels fahren ja ziemlich alle nur hart Freeride oder Downhill. Wieviel km fahrt ihr meist so im Schnitt?


----------



## Kulminator (5. Oktober 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Mit Anhang. Ich reservier spätestens am DI einen Tisch für die Anzahl der positiven Meldungen bis dahin. Ist auch mehr Cevapcici als Schnitzel.



und es gibt dort Kulmbacher Braukunst zu geniesen  Wir sind dabei...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Oktober 2008)

Schaffe es heute nicht aufs Bike. Aber zum Stammtisch dürfte es klappen. Sage aber Morgen nochmal 100% bescheid.

Habe das gefühl wenn ich mal nicht fahren kann dann ist hier jeden Tag ein ausflug zu gange..


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Oktober 2008)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Thx, heute kann ich aber leider nicht. Freue mich aber darauf mal zusammen zu fahren. Meine Kumpels fahren ja ziemlich alle nur hart Freeride oder Downhill. Wieviel km fahrt ihr meist so im Schnitt?



So um die 50 km.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Oktober 2008)

Wer kommt denn heute alles?
Nicht das ich alleine an der B8 stehe....

// Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Oktober 2008)

Rocky, ich denke der Ede ist da. So wie der die letzten Tage drauf ist 
Ich bin heute raus, geh jetzt gleich auf den Bock und fahre zu meinen Schwiegereltern, Mittagessen.

Habe heute morgen ein hölzerne, mobile Abschussrampe = Kicker gebaut 
Werde mal ein Foto machen, vor allem beim Abflug  und dann vom Einschlagkrater in Mutti's Englischen Rasen 


btw., wir sind schon auf Fred-Seite 99, bald gibt es was zum Feiern


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn heute alles?
> Nicht das ich alleine an der B8 stehe....
> 
> // Rocky



Lass dich überraschen ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag keine Überaschungen.
Und du solltest mal an deine Telefone gehen wenns klingelt.......
// Rocky


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Oktober 2008)

Rocky: Ich bin da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Oktober 2008)

Immer diese wüsten Beschimpfungen, nur wenn man nach dem 2. Klingeln nicht gleich rangeht.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Oktober 2008)

Es hat mindestens 10 mal pro Telefon geklingelt!
@Ede freu mich!


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Oktober 2008)

@Patrick, habe heute Mittag eine SMS Antwort auf meine SMS von Freitag erhalten...
Konnte heute ja nicht, wie schon gestern angedeutet, bin aber trotzdem (flach) etwas gefahren.

Hier das Brett, verstellbar von 27 auf 40cm Absprunghöhe. Anlauf im eigenen Hof leider etwas kurz, man erreicht nicht die richtige Geschwindigkeit und sackt damit nach der steilen Rampe ein. Ich denke aber mit der richtigen Freifläche geht das Ding ganz gut. Wir sollten damit mal üben





Melde mich für den Stammtisch mit gesamt 3 Personen an

Gruzsssss, der Kombi


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Oktober 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @Patrick, habe heute Mittag eine SMS Antwort auf meine SMS von Freitag erhalten...
> Konnte heute ja nicht, wie schon gestern angedeutet, bin aber trotzdem (flach) etwas gefahren.
> 
> Hier das Brett, verstellbar von 27 auf 40cm Absprunghöhe. Anlauf im eigenen Hof leider etwas kurz, man erreicht nicht die richtige Geschwindigkeit und sackt damit nach der steilen Rampe ein. Ich denke aber mit der richtigen Freifläche geht das Ding ganz gut. Wir sollten damit mal üben
> ...




also dich hats ja so richtig erwischt


----------



## Hopi (5. Oktober 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @Patrick, habe heute Mittag eine SMS Antwort auf meine SMS von Freitag erhalten...
> Konnte heute ja nicht, wie schon gestern angedeutet, bin aber trotzdem (flach) etwas gefahren.
> 
> Hier das Brett, verstellbar von 27 auf 40cm Absprunghöhe. Anlauf im eigenen Hof leider etwas kurz, man erreicht nicht die richtige Geschwindigkeit und sackt damit nach der steilen Rampe ein. Ich denke aber mit der richtigen Freifläche geht das Ding ganz gut. Wir sollten damit mal üben
> ...



Es wäre leichter gewesen sich einen Sandhaufen im Wald zu suchen  als die Rampe durch die Gegend zu fahren


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Oktober 2008)

Coole Rampe Kombi. An geeigneter Stelle im Wald deponiert oder im Hänger mitgeführt.

Was war das mit der SMS ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (5. Oktober 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hier das Brett, verstellbar von 27 auf 40cm Absprunghöhe. Anlauf im eigenen Hof leider etwas kurz, man erreicht nicht die richtige Geschwindigkeit und sackt damit nach der steilen Rampe ein. Ich denke aber mit der richtigen Freifläche geht das Ding ganz gut. Wir sollten damit mal üben



cooles Teil ... Passt aber net in den Deuter??


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Oktober 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


>



Tzzz ... jetzt heben die Wölfe endgültig ab  

Hmm ... Stammtisch, für Essen langt meine Kondition noch


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> cooles Teil ... Passt aber net in den Deuter??


Pass auf, wenn ich die Luft da rauslasse


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Oktober 2008)

Sorry Jungs schaffe es am Samstag nicht zum Stammtisch. Bin Beruflich in Fürstenwalde.


----------



## Kulminator (6. Oktober 2008)

@ Dienstagsnightrider:

bin für morgen abend noch nicht wieder komplett gesundet, um am Nightride teilnehmen zu können   aber es geht aufwärts. Will nur jetzt nix riskieren, damit ich am WE bei Sonnenschein und 20°C fit bin...


----------



## _jazzman_ (6. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir wirds morgen abend auch schlecht...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Dienstagsnightrider:
> 
> bin für morgen abend noch nicht wieder komplett gesundet, um am Nightride teilnehmen zu können   aber es geht aufwärts. Will nur jetzt nix riskieren, damit ich am WE bei Sonnenschein und 20°C fit bin...


Was hast denn gemacht Kulmi


----------



## Kulminator (7. Oktober 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Was hast denn gemacht Kulmi



zu viele Meilen in zu kurzer Zeit ...


----------



## Kulminator (7. Oktober 2008)

Hey Ede,

findet Samstag der Stammtisch statt? 

Mein Doc meinte, daß ich zum Wochenende auf jeden Fall wieder voll einsatzfähig sein müsste - da würde ich Samstag Nachmittag gerne was "Passendes" fahren. Habe von Bikecomponents eine Versandnachricht zu den neuen Flats fürs Rotwild bekommen - also steht einem ausgedehnten Samstagnachmittagsspass nix mehr im Wege...  Irgendwie werde ich den Gedanken nicht los, den Spessartweg 1 nochmal fahren zu müssen - da wirds aber zeitlich knapp mit dem Stammtisch. Gibts andere Vorschläge?

Gruss Kulmi


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Oktober 2008)

Tisch für 10 Personen ist reserviert. SA 11.10.08 1900 Uhr , Zum Anglerheim, Hanauer Landstr. 104, 63796 Kahl am Main.

Würde eine reine Spasstour ab B8 bevorzugen evtl. was mit Kombis Abschussrampe, oder eine Trainingssession mit B.Bunny, so das uns am Stammtisch nicht gleich die Äuglein zufallen.
Spessartweg 1 ist aber nach wie vor fest eingeplant.

Gruss Ede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Oktober 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ...........
> Spessartweg 1 ist aber nach wie vor fest eingeplant.
> 
> Gruss Ede



Den fahre ich auf alle fälle wieder mit.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hey Ede,
> 
> findet Samstag der Stammtisch statt?
> 
> ...



Hey Kulmi,

Flats am Rotwild, jetzt wird aber wild!

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Oktober 2008)

Samstag Spessarttour ab B8 bin ich dabei, Stammtisch 1900 ebenfalls.


----------



## Kulminator (8. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hey Kulmi,
> 
> Flats am Rotwild, jetzt wird aber wild!
> 
> // Rocky



ich hab die Dinger am Nicolai richtig liebgewonnen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich hab die Dinger am Nicolai richtig liebgewonnen...



Warte mal, bis du dir die Dinger das erste mal richtig ins Schienbein implantiert hast, ob du sie dann immer noch liebst.

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Oktober 2008)

Wie schauts denn morgen mit nem Nightride aus? Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Warte mal, bis du dir die Dinger das erste mal richtig ins Schienbein implantiert hast, ob du sie dann immer noch liebst.
> 
> // Rocky



Hab mir für diese Fälle dieses Zauberzubehör angeschafft. 
Beschreibung des Herstellers: "_Helps keep "slipped pedals" from tattooing your shins._"


----------



## Kulminator (8. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Warte mal, bis du dir die Dinger das erste mal richtig ins Schienbein implantiert hast, ob du sie dann immer noch liebst.
> 
> // Rocky



das stimmt schon   hat eben alles immer Vor- und Nachteile... 



@ Jazz: Nightride? Wann, wo, wie lange? Mach mal ne Ansage...


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Oktober 2008)

Wann: Donnerstag, 1900
Wo: B8
Wie lange: Nach Lust und Laune (ca. 2 - 2,5 Std.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (8. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wann: Donnerstag, 1900
> Wo: B8
> Wie lange: Nach Lust und Laune (ca. 2 - 2,5 Std.)



Passt !  Bin dabei...


----------



## Kulminator (8. Oktober 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Tisch für 10 Personen ist reserviert. SA 11.10.08 1900 Uhr , Zum Anglerheim, Hanauer Landstr. 104, 63796 Kahl am Main.
> 
> Würde eine reine Spasstour ab B8 bevorzugen evtl. was mit Kombis Abschussrampe, oder eine Trainingssession mit B.Bunny, so das uns am Stammtisch nicht gleich die Äuglein zufallen.
> Spessartweg 1 ist aber nach wie vor fest eingeplant.
> ...



Hmmm, bei dem tollen Wetter würde ich aber schon gerne was längeres fahren?! Rampe usw. können wir auch bei schlechterem Wetter fahren...


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hmmm, bei dem tollen Wetter würde ich aber schon gerne was längeres fahren?! Rampe usw. können wir auch bei schlechterem Wetter fahren...



Also ich bin dabei, egal was, wo und wie lang.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Oktober 2008)

Grundsätzlich bin ich am Samstag dabei. Kommt aber auf die Abfahrtszeit an. Macht mal ne Ansage.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich bin ich am Samstag dabei. Kommt aber auf die Abfahrtszeit an. Macht mal ne Ansage.



welche Zeit wäre dir denn genehm??


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Oktober 2008)

Früher Nachmittag, irgendwann nach 13.00 h.

Wenn ihr aber bei dem schönen Wetter den langen weiten Weg durch den Spessart fahren wollt, dann nehmt auf mich keine Rücksicht. 

Ich cruise dann eben locker den HK runter.:teufelso ich es denn vorher rauf schaffe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (9. Oktober 2008)

@ all (ausser Jazz): wer ist denn heute abend noch so mit am Start?


----------



## Kulminator (9. Oktober 2008)

also für den Samstag siehts im Moment noch nach einer längeren Tour aus. Start nicht zu spät (ca 10.30 Uhr, spätestens 11 Uhr). Erst mal den B-Weg entlang und ggf E und D - Weg zurück? Ist bisher nur so ne Idee. Interessenten bitte melden.


----------



## Adrenalino (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi an alle,

auch hier will ich ma kurz auf meine nächste Tour im LMB aufmerksam machen :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5410

Da diese aber das böse böse Wort *Grundlagentraining* enthält glaub ich kaum daß sich viele Leute anmelden werden   denn dieses böse böse Wort hat ja in der Vergangenheit für viel Häme und Spott gesorgt!  

Wie dem auch sei......wer Bock hat.......


----------



## Kulminator (10. Oktober 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Da diese aber das böse böse Wort *Grundlagentraining* enthält glaub ich kaum daß sich viele Leute anmelden werden   denn dieses böse böse Wort hat ja in der Vergangenheit für viel Häme und Spott gesorgt!



ausgeschrieben ist DAS Wort eigentlich noch erträglich, abgekürzt aber unaussprechbar...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> also für den Samstag siehts im Moment noch nach einer längeren Tour aus. Start nicht zu spät (ca 10.30 Uhr, spätestens 11 Uhr). Erst mal den B-Weg entlang und ggf E und D - Weg zurück? Ist bisher nur so ne Idee. Interessenten bitte melden.



Ist mir zu früh, habe erst noch unaufschiebbare Arbeiten im Rahmen der familiären Liegenschaftsverwaltung zu erledigen. Wünsch euch viel Spaß. Wir sehen uns dann morgen abend.


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Oktober 2008)

@Kulmi 10.30 schaff ich nicht. 1100 wäre gerade so machbar....


----------



## Kulminator (10. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Kulmi 10.30 schaff ich nicht. 1100 wäre gerade so machbar....



dann machen wir 1130 an der B8 - vielleicht finden sich ja noch Mitfahrer. Um dann rechtzeitig zum Wölfestammtisch zu kommen, müssten wir gegen 1630 wieder an der B8 zurück sein ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Oktober 2008)

Na, ich versuch es mal um 11.30h...
Kurzer Lagebericht:
Wir waren von Montag bis heute im Hochschwarzwald 
Montag: nix
Dienstag: Vernünftiges Herbstwetter. 2 x runtergedonnert vom Schauinsland. 1600hm down. Muttishuttle 
Mittwoch: Vernünftiges Herbstwetter, geregnet hat's erst abends. Todtnau, Hasenhorn Bike-Funpark. 1 x die blaue, 4 x die rote "Wildride-Strecke". Ganz schön heftig, teilweise. 2000hm down. Liftshuttle.
Donnerstag: Regen, nachmittags eine 500hm Schlammtour mit toller Aussicht gefahren.
Heute: Geniales Wetter, Hasenhorn gerockt. 2000hm down, 5x die rote. Das Cube sieht ziemlich bescheiden aus, danach 
Bilder folgen.
Wäre einen Rudelausflug wert ! 

Muss morgen erst mal das Auto saubermachen, das sieht vielleicht aus...

Tour, wie gesagt, ich versuche es. Ansonsten morgen Abend!

der Kombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin morgen um 1130 an der B8.


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Oktober 2008)

Impressionen / kurz vor der Abfahrt vom Hasenhorn:








und auf der Höhentour:



Blick auf Todtnau/Wasserfälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Oktober 2008)

Ihr seht wie immer Klasse aus !

Was haltet Ihr vom Konaschaffahrtechnikseminarangebotsthreat ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Oktober 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr vom Konaschaffahrtechnikseminarangebotsthreat ?



Ich neige dazu, dabei zu sein (bei hinreichend gutem Wetter...)


----------



## Kulminator (10. Oktober 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ihr seht wie immer Klasse aus !
> 
> Was haltet Ihr vom Konaschaffahrtechnikseminarangebotsthreat ?



Bilder =  

Konaschaffahrtechnikseminarangebotsthreat klingt interessant.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Oktober 2008)

Wölfe,
muss für die heutige Tour um 11.30h absagen. Nachdem wir die ToDo Liste für das Wochenende aufgestellt haben, bleibt keine Zeit. Eine Woche weg, und alles ist liegengeblieben.

Heute Abend geht klar. Wünsche Euch viel Spass heute Mittag


----------



## Kulminator (11. Oktober 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wölfe,
> muss für die heutige Tour um 11.30h absagen. Nachdem wir die ToDo Liste für das Wochenende aufgestellt haben, bleibt keine Zeit. Eine Woche weg, und alles ist liegengeblieben.
> 
> Heute Abend geht klar. Wünsche Euch viel Spass heute Mittag



Wie ??  

die heutige Spessarttour müsste auf der ToDo-Liste doch ganz oben stehen??

Wie auch immer: wir fahren. Treffpunkt 1130 B8 Parkbucht. Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## Kulminator (11. Oktober 2008)

Tolle Tour heute bei Kaiserwetter und guter Stimmung  

So, jetzt muss ich mich aber beeilen: der Stammtisch ruft...


----------



## _jazzman_ (12. Oktober 2008)

Moin, ich werde heute gegen Mittag Richtung Hahnenkamm aufbrechen und das Wetter nutzen, solange die Trails noch halbwegs trocken sind.

Treffpunkt: 1300, B8


----------



## Kulminator (12. Oktober 2008)

@ Jaz: wann machen wir den Olympus - Unterwassertest? 

Zwecks HK-Tour: hab heute leider andere Verpflichtungen - ausserdem brauch in ne Pause nach der gestrigen Tour (tagüber und abends)...


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Oktober 2008)

Netter Abend gestern...

Jazz: HK Tour , hab heute leider einiges an Büroarbeit zu erledigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Oktober 2008)

Kulmi, wie sieht's denn mit morgen aus? Drehen wir 'ne Runde?


----------



## Kulminator (13. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kulmi, wie sieht's denn mit morgen aus? Drehen wir 'ne Runde?



warste noch unterwegs?? Hab mich doch noch die Rückersbacher hochgequält - Wetter war dort 1a - Sonnenschein und relativ warm.  

Oben angekommen meldeten sich prompt die Schenkel - bin dann auf nem neuen Trail runter nach Hörstein und Richting Heimat... Schee wars trotzdem ..


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Oktober 2008)

@ Tuesday-Rider...
steht noch nicht 100% fest ob ich morgen rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme. Habe einen wichtigen Besucher aus Frankreich.
Ich versuch es jedenfalls mal und hänge schon mal den Akku ans Ladegerät

der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (13. Oktober 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @ Tuesday-Rider...
> steht noch nicht 100% fest ob ich morgen rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme. Habe einen wichtigen Besucher aus Frankreich.
> Ich versuch es jedenfalls mal und hänge schon mal den Akku ans Ladegerät
> 
> der Kombi



wenn das Wetter morgen irgendwie mitspielt, bin ich tagsüber unterwegs... glaube nicht, daß ich dann noch am Nightride teilnehme - aber mnan weiss ja nie...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Oktober 2008)

Nee. Scheinbar hab ich mir irgendwas eingefangen, ich hab den ganzen Tag auf'm Sofa verbracht. Toll, da hat man Uraub und kränkelt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nee. Scheinbar hab ich mir irgendwas eingefangen, ich hab den ganzen Tag auf'm Sofa verbracht. Toll, da hat man Uraub und kränkelt.



Fresskoma?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Oktober 2008)

Schön wär's. 

Wenn mir sogar der Kaffee nicht mehr schmeckt, dann ist wirklich was im Busch.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Oktober 2008)

Oh jeh hoffentlich nix ernstes!:kotz:

// Rocky


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Schön wär's.
> 
> Wenn mir sogar der Kaffee nicht mehr schmeckt, dann ist wirklich was im Busch.



Oder jemand hat die Kaffeesorte gewechselt 



Gute Besserung


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2008)

Oder mal die Kanne säubern 

ne im Ernst, Gute Besserung


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2008)

hee...mir gehts auch nicht gut 
will auch mitleid....

@bruder:wird schon wieder werden...zwei gemeine tage und dann gehts wieder


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hee...mir gehts auch nicht gut
> will auch mitleid....
> 
> @bruder:wird schon wieder werden...zwei gemeine tage und dann gehts wieder



Habt ihr zwei wieder gekuschelt  


Wir wollen ja mal nicht so sein "GUTE BESSERUNG" Luca


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Habt ihr zwei wieder gekuschelt
> 
> 
> Wir wollen ja mal nicht so sein "GUTE BESSERUNG" Luca



och..das wär jetzt nicht nötig gewesen...bei mir gehts ja auch schon wieder ganz gut


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> och..das wär jetzt nicht nötig gewesen...bei mir gehts ja auch schon wieder ganz gut



Also was jetzt?


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Also was jetzt?



ist wie immer mit Uwe, er kann sich nicht entscheiden


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Oktober 2008)

Bin für heute Abend auch raus. Muss noch mal kurzfristig nach Nürnberg.

Ist fürs Wochenende schon was geplant? Samstag Taunus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Oktober 2008)

Grade nach Hause gekommen, Heizung will nicht so wie sie soll, muss jetzt erst mal den Installateur geben.
Das wird nix mit heute auf Tour gehen


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2008)

samstag taunus!


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> samstag taunus!



Aha, wieso, ist der Frankenstein keine Alternative ?
Sach'mal


----------



## Kulminator (14. Oktober 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Aha, wieso, ist der Frankenstein keine Alternative ?
> Sach'mal



war das nicht Sonntags??


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> war das nicht Sonntags??



Meister, hast' ja irgendwie recht.
Ausserdem, am Samstag darf ich ja Most machen. Also kein Biken, höchstens ein Quickie


----------



## Kulminator (14. Oktober 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Meister, hast' ja irgendwie recht.
> Ausserdem, am Samstag darf ich ja Most machen. Also kein Biken, höchstens ein Quickie



Most machen und der Quickie gehen als Alternative i.O.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2008)

doch frankenstein wär auch cool, sogar sehr cool...dann aber kein shuttle 

man könnte ne mini tour machen und sich anschließen mit der rinne und diversen sprüngen vergnügen
zur minitour: ein oder zwei technische schmankerl werden dann sicher dabei sein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Edit: jetzt dann doch nicht mehr.......aber auf die burg hätt ich schon lust


----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> d und sich anschließen mit der rinne und diversen sprüngen vergnügen



Brauchst Du einen Lehrer


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Brauchst Du einen Lehrer



wir können da mal zusammen hin
aber dann mußt du auch die mini tour mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (14. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir können da mal zusammen hin
> aber dann mußt du auch die mini tour mitfahren



Ich warte an den Sprüngen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Oktober 2008)

Bei den vielen gutgemeinten Wünschen entscheide ich mich doch lieber für die Wunderheilung. Ist sicherer.

Samstag ist wieder Adlertag, aber Sonntag wäre ich zu fast allen Schandtaten bereit.


----------



## crazymtb (15. Oktober 2008)

Einen lieben Gruß an alle Wölfe aus dem
sonnigen Allgäu


----------



## Kulminator (16. Oktober 2008)

crazymtb schrieb:


> Einen lieben Gruß an alle Wölfe aus dem
> sonnigen Allgäu



Danke ... hört sich nach Urlaub an? 

Viel Spass....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Oktober 2008)

Mannmannmann, was'n shice Wetter.


----------



## Kulminator (16. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mannmannmann, was'n shice Wetter.



was bin ich froh, daß ich tagsüber arbeiten darf ...  
zuhause würd ich rammdösig werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Oktober 2008)

samstag wirds nun doch ne tour an der burg frankenstein
treffpunkt ist um 11:00 hier

wie schon beschrieben, wirds ne kleine tour mit der ein oder anderen technischen stellen und zum abschluß die rinne


----------



## Kulminator (16. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> samstag wirds nun doch ne tour an der burg frankenstein
> treffpunkt ist um 11:00 hier



auf Maximum gezoomt, ist der Treffpunkt ja mitten in einer Baumgruppe... 

Bin dabei....  gehört die Strasse noch zu Eberstadt?


----------



## missmarple (16. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Jaz: wann machen wir den Olympus - Unterwassertest?



Ein Testobjekt hätte ich inzwischen, würde jazzman aber gerne den Vortritt für den Feldversuch lassen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Oktober 2008)

Als Unterwassermotiv oder als Unterwasserkamerakind? [grübel]


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Oktober 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> samstag wirds nun doch ne tour an der burg frankenstein
> treffpunkt ist um 11:00 hier
> 
> wie schon beschrieben, wirds ne kleine tour mit der ein oder anderen technischen stellen und zum abschluß die rinne



Fahren wir zusammen?


----------



## missmarple (17. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Als Unterwassermotiv oder als Unterwasserkamerakind? [grübel]



Als Unterwasserkamerazurverfügungsteller.


----------



## _jazzman_ (17. Oktober 2008)

@missmarple Nee Nee, lass mal gut sein. Meinen Ixus ging schon mal baden und danach hat sie mir stundenlang die Ohren vollgejammert, sie könne nicht schwimmen und sei keine Unterwasserkamera. Das gejammer brauch ich nicht mehr. Aber wenn Du die neue Olympus hast, ich schmeiß sie gerne mal in die Kahl und schau was passiert...   

@Luca Bin am Samstag auch am Start...


----------



## Romarius (17. Oktober 2008)

würde gerne mitfahren... (war mal mit den pälzern - zimbo - fahren).

könnte mir jemand sagen wie ich da mitm zug am besten hinfahre.
bahnhof darmstadt-eberstadt vmtl... und weiter ?

zug kämeum 9.35 dort an. sollte reichen, oder ?
merci.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Oktober 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> würde gerne mitfahren... (war mal mit den pälzern - zimbo - fahren).
> 
> könnte mir jemand sagen wie ich da mitm zug am besten hinfahre.
> bahnhof darmstadt-eberstadt vmtl... und weiter ?
> ...



soweit ich weiß wird der zimbo am samstag mit ner anderen gruppe (AWPler) auch an der burg und umgebung unterwegs sein.  tipps wegen der anreise kann ich dir leider nicht geben...zeitlich sollte es aber passen wenn du 9:35 am bahnhof bist...


----------



## a.nienie (17. Oktober 2008)

Romarius schrieb:


> ...
> 
> könnte mir jemand sagen wie ich da mitm zug am besten hinfahre.
> bahnhof darmstadt-eberstadt vmtl... und weiter ?



waren letzte woche in der gegend.
anfahrt wurde so beschrieben


> Bis Bahnhof Darmstadt-Eberstadt,
> per Bike ca. 3 km Richtung Südost (Malchen) entlang der B 3,
> geradeaus entlang der B 426
> bis Parkplatz Sommergrund auf der rechten Seite


sind allerdings mit dem auto angerückt,
aber müßte hinkommen.

wäre 9:35 in eberstadt - denke das wäre zufinden.
Romarius: schick mal deine mobilnummer per PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (17. Oktober 2008)

*>> swing, soul & wine <<

17.10.2008 / 20:00 Uhr / Puppenschiff Mainaschaff


Infos unter: Puppenschiff Mainaschaff
*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Als Unterwasserkamerazurverfügungsteller.



Ein Wort für's Glücksrad.



_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @missmarple Nee Nee, lass mal gut sein. Meinen Ixus ging schon mal baden und danach hat sie mir stundenlang die Ohren vollgejammert, sie könne nicht schwimmen und sei keine Unterwasserkamera. Das gejammer brauch ich nicht mehr. Aber wenn Du die neue Olympus hast, ich schmeiß sie gerne mal in die Kahl und schau was passiert...
> 
> @Luca Bin am Samstag auch am Start...



Als Model möchte ich mir dich auch nicht vorstellen. 

@Samstagsfahrer - have fun und übertreibt's nicht.


----------



## missmarple (17. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @missmarple Nee Nee, lass mal gut sein. Meinen Ixus ging schon mal baden und danach hat sie mir stundenlang die Ohren vollgejammert, sie könne nicht schwimmen und sei keine Unterwasserkamera. Das gejammer brauch ich nicht mehr. Aber wenn Du die neue Olympus hast, ich schmeiß sie gerne mal in die Kahl und schau was passiert...



Wie edelmütig, danke auch! *hust* Aber das kann ich einfach nicht annehmen, das wäre zu viel der Ehre... 
Wenn's nach dem ahnungslosen Wicht beim con*** in Frankfurt ginge, würde das gute Stück übrigens auch nicht mehr als ein paar Regentropfen abkönnen.  Da kann man wirklich nur mal schnäppchenhalber einkaufen gehen. 




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ein Wort für's Glücksrad.



Joa, das hätte ordentlich Geld gebracht! *bingbingbing* Wäre aber wohl eine Sendung mit Überlänge geworden - bis die jedesmal an der ganzen Buchstabenwand vorbeigewackelt wäre...... 






Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Als Model möchte ich mir dich auch nicht vorstellen.



Alternative Bewerbungen werden noch entgegengenommen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann morgen erst ab 1400, sonst noch jemand ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Oktober 2008)

Bin morgen beim Äppler keltern, das geht erst um 11hundert los, dann noch Mittagessen bei den Schwiegereltern...14hundert ist nicht zu schaffen.

Ist Sonntag jetzt klar?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Oktober 2008)

Am Sonntag wollte ich eigentlich nicht zum diesem Massenauflauf in Sachen Fahrtechnik. Aber für 'ne Tour wäre ich zu haben.

@Missy - ohne Casting geht hier gar nichts.


----------



## missmarple (18. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Missy - ohne Casting geht hier gar nichts.



Nur zu, ich warte...


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir wirds leider nix mit Frankenstein. 
Muss leider noch mal ins Büro. 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß...


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Oktober 2008)

Habt ihr für Sonntag was geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (18. Oktober 2008)

Schlag mal was vor Rocky...


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Oktober 2008)

12UhrB8


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Oktober 2008)

Das ist doch schon mal ein sehr aussagekräftiger Vorschlag. Und weiter?


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Oktober 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Schlag mal was vor Rocky...



d.h. Du bist nicht dabei, beim Frankenstein?


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon mal ein sehr aussagekräftiger Vorschlag. Und weiter?



Was weiter? Na biken! Kommst du?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Oktober 2008)

Nur wenn die üblichen Ausschlußkriterien bei der Streckenführung berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nur wenn die üblichen Ausschlußkriterien bei der Streckenführung berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Oktober 2008)

Das habe ich befürchtet.


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Oktober 2008)

Wir machen alles damit du mitkommst!
Ziehe die warme Buchs an es ist kalt draussen........

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (19. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nur wenn die üblichen Ausschlußkriterien bei der Streckenführung berücksichtigt werden.



in der Rückersbacher ist heute mit erhöhtem Wanderer-Aufkommen zu rechnen. Immer schön schauen, wer da läuft..


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Oktober 2008)

Ist das die Aufforderung dich zu grüssen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Oktober 2008)

Also mir geht es heute nicht besonders... war wohl ein wenig viel gestern abend...
Bin für heute raus.

Kombi : Nach 14 Teilnehmern war der Kurs ausgebucht und ich konnte mich nicht mehr anmelden.


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Oktober 2008)

Ok wenn das so ist fahre ich zum Bruder!!

//Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Oktober 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Also mir geht es heute nicht besonders... war wohl ein wenig viel gestern abend...
> Bin für heute raus.
> 
> Kombi : Nach 14 Teilnehmern war der Kurs ausgebucht und ich konnte mich nicht mehr anmelden.



 War nicht schlecht, jetzt weiss ich ja wo und wie, ausserdem soll es im Winter dort grade am Besten sein (Brrrr). War aber relativ voll auf den Strecken, heute. Viele Wanderer und spassige Biker.
Aber Traumwetter. Der Schweiss ist ordentlich geflossen.
Wir werden da schon zusammen hinkommen 
Ausserdem wollen die Jungs ggfs mal wieder etwas anbieten.

Btw., wie schon angedeutet bin ich ab Dienstag für einige Zeit mal wech.
Melde mich dann mal von der Location. Mit Bildern, wenn es nicht grade schneit.

Grusz, der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Oktober 2008)

Auch das Heimatrevier macht immer wieder Spaß. Man könnte unsere heutige Runde als 3-Gipfel-Seen-Tour beschreiben.

Das waren gefühlte 2.743 Hm bei knapp 40 Km. Dazu ein gepflegtes Catering und in der Folge ein leerer Kühlschrank. Fazit: Rundrum gelungener und stressfreier Sonntag.

Schmunzeln musste ich allerdings, als wir am Klappermühlchen runtergecruist sind. Da meinen doch ein paar Grasdackel allen Ernstes, wenn sie Stöckchen auf den Weg legen, könnten sie die Welt retten. Mannmannmann, was für Kleingeister.


----------



## Google (19. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Schmunzeln musste ich allerdings, als wir am Klappermühlchen runtergecruist sind. Da meinen doch ein paar Grasdackel allen Ernstes, wenn sie Stöckchen auf den Weg legen, könnten sie die Welt retten. Mannmannmann, was für Kleingeister.


Ich hoff die liegen noch zum drüberhoppen  Ich muß Morgen unbedingt auch mal wieder ein bisserl spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Auch das Heimatrevier macht immer wieder Spaß. Man könnte unsere heutige Runde als 3-Gipfel-Seen-Tour beschreiben.
> 
> Das waren gefühlte 2.743 Hm bei knapp 40 Km. Dazu ein gepflegtes Catering und in der Folge ein leerer Kühlschrank. Fazit: Rundrum gelungener und stressfreier Sonntag.
> 
> Schmunzeln musste ich allerdings, als wir am Klappermühlchen runtergecruist sind. Da meinen doch ein paar Grasdackel allen Ernstes, wenn sie Stöckchen auf den Weg legen, könnten sie die Welt retten. Mannmannmann, was für Kleingeister.



Die drei Gipfeltour wird jetzt zum Standard erklärt!
Nur die Hm stimmen wohl nicht so ganz.
Das mit den Stöcken ist schon lustig, ist als wolltest du mit Zahnstocher einen ICE stoppen!
Wenn nicht drüber gesprungen einfach dagegen gefahren.

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte da mal eine Suchmeldung!
Hat jemand was vom Sofasurfer gehört? Oder ist der jetzt im Ikebana Club?

// Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Oktober 2008)

Sofa?
KA, in Großauheim ist er mir jedenfalls nicht über den Weg gelaufen.
Da hilft nur einladen und aktivieren.

Nachsehen nach dem Abenteuer heute hat erbracht: die Bremsbeläge der Louise FR sind irgendwo atomisiert worden, in den letzten 2 Wochen. Ich habe aber den feinen feuchten Schlamm des Schwarzwaldes mehr in Verdacht als den feinen trockenen Staub des Frankensteins


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Oktober 2008)

Drüberhoppeln ist eigentlich gar nicht notwendig. Rechts und links passt jeweils noch ein Sattelschlepper durch. 

Meinst du, die 2.743 Hm sind untertrieben? Ich wollte eventuelle neue Mitfahrer nicht gleich verschrecken. Aber gut, dann geben wir eben das nächste Mal öffentlich zu, dass wir die Eiger Nordwand hochgerollt sind.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal eine Suchmeldung!
> Hat jemand was vom Sofasurfer gehört? Oder ist der jetzt im Ikebana Club?
> 
> // Rocky



Post #2478 war das letzte Lebenszeichen...


----------



## Kulminator (19. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Die drei Gipfeltour wird jetzt zum Standard erklärt!



meinst du diese Gipfeltour ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Oktober 2008)

Diese Gipfel bringen doch nichts. 

Wir kurbeln wenigstens noch die heimische Wirtschaft an.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Oktober 2008)

Erzählt mal: welche 3 Gipfel habt ihr denn gestürmt?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Oktober 2008)

Mt. Book, Big Fir und Rooster's Comb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mt. Book, Big Fir und Rooster's Comb.



   

kein far view ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Oktober 2008)

Btw. - wenn wir grad bei den Suchanzeigen sind, wo ist der der HR1?


----------



## Kulminator (19. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Btw. - wenn wir grad bei den Suchanzeigen sind, wo ist der der HR1?



gute Frage... 

Falls jemand den Silberfisch vermisst: den hab ich heute in der Rückersbacher getroffen... er mit Bike - ich mit Stöcken...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> kein far view ?



Nee, ging bei der Streckenführung nicht. Die Transferpassage hätte einen zu hohen Asphaltanteil gehabt. Und bei der Ausschreibung waren die Ausschlußkriterien klar definiert.

Und da wo es wirklich nicht zu vermeiden war, haben wir uns des vorhandenen Laubteppichs bedient.


----------



## Google (19. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Drüberhoppeln ist eigentlich gar nicht notwendig.


 Ich werds mir morgen einfach mal anschauen. Trailmässig war ich die letzten 2 Monate gezwungenermaßen ja nicht mehr unterwegs....Hoffentlich verirre ich mich nicht.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> gute Frage...
> 
> Falls jemand den Silberfisch vermisst: den hab ich heute in der Rückersbacher getroffen... er mit Bike - ich mit Stöcken...



Du schreckst auch vor nichts zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (19. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> [...] Da meinen doch ein paar [...] allen Ernstes, wenn sie Stöckchen auf den Weg legen, könnten sie die Welt retten.[...]





Kulminator schrieb:


> [...] den hab ich heute in der Rückersbacher getroffen... er mit Bike - ich mit Stöcken...









Best of "Spessartwölfe" Reserve:
Birch Grove's Trail
Distant View
Mount Book
Englisher
Rooster's Comb
Big Fir
Frenchmen's Crown
Rattle Mill Trail
...


Btw. Sofa: Der Activityanalyser hat ergeben, dass er heute Mittag hier im Forum angemeldet war und Beiträge in diesem Thread gelesen hat. Das sind gute Zeichen... Sofa lebt...


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mt. Book, Big Fir und Rooster's Comb.



Ich hätte es nicht besser beschreiben kännen!


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Btw. - wenn wir grad bei den Suchanzeigen sind, wo ist der der HR1?



Der traut sich wohl nicht was zu schreiben, online ist er öffters......


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> gute Frage...
> 
> Falls jemand den Silberfisch vermisst: den hab ich heute in der Rückersbacher getroffen... er mit Bike - ich mit Stöcken...



Hoffentlich nix ernstes mit den Stöcken


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Oktober 2008)

Alte Spamschleuder. Die 3 Postings hättest du auch in einem Beitrag unterbringen können. 

Nur weil du mich heute die Gipfel hochgescheucht hast, musst du nicht für jeden einen extra Thread eröffnen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Alte Spamschleuder. Die 3 Postings hättest du auch in einem Beitrag unterbringen können.
> 
> Nur weil du mich heute die Gipfel hochgescheucht hast, musst du nicht für jeden einen extra Thread eröffnen.



Ist aber gut für meine Statistik!
Und außerdem ist es einfacher, bis ich die Zitate alle zusammen kopiert habe bin ich eingeschlafen.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (20. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Du schreckst auch vor nichts zurück.



Wieso ? 

Die Rückersbacher ist landschaftlich durchaus ansprechend - auch wenn der Asphaltanteil im unteren Teil etwas niedriger sein könnte ..


----------



## Kulminator (20. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Best of "Spessartwölfe" Reserve:
> Birch Grove's Trail
> Distant View
> Mount Book
> ...




ich würde gerne noch den "Xeleven" ergänzen...


----------



## Kulminator (20. Oktober 2008)

nach dem Post dürft ihr mich auch Spamschleuder nennen ...


----------



## missmarple (20. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und außerdem ist es einfacher, bis ich die Zitate alle zusammen kopiert habe bin ich eingeschlafen.



*klugshicemodus ein*
Es gibt da ja diesen unglaublich praktischen Button unten rechts in jeder Beitragsbox, mit dem man die Beiträge, die man zitieren möchte auswählen kann und die dann alle zitiert werden, wenn man unten links auf den Antwort-Button klickt...... 





*klugshicemodus aus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> *klugshicemodus ein*
> Es gibt da ja diesen unglaublich praktischen Button unten rechts in jeder Beitragsbox, mit dem man die Beiträge, die man zitieren möchte auswählen kann und die dann alle zitiert werden, wenn man unten links auf den Antwort-Button klickt......
> 
> 
> ...



Wohl nix zu tun!
Jetzt werden mir schon meine Ausreden entkräftet.........

// Rocky


----------



## missmarple (20. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wohl nix zu tun!



Nö!  Bin noch auf "gelbem Urlaubsschein"...


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Oktober 2008)

Das sind mir die liebsten!
Faul auf dem Sofa rumhängen und dann das.


----------



## missmarple (20. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das sind mir die liebsten!
> Faul auf dem Sofa rumhängen und dann das.



Bloss kein Neid! Auf den gefühlten Dauerkater könnte ich getrost verzichten! 

Hmmm, kannst ja auch sagen, Du hättest meine Anleitung nicht verstanden...


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Hmmm, kannst ja auch sagen, Du hättest meine Anleitung nicht verstanden...



Welche Anleitung


----------



## missmarple (20. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Welche Anleitung



Palim palim...


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt spammen wir hier alles voll
Ich habs schon verstanden!
Wann biste denn wieder Fit zum biken.
Kannst ja mal mitkommen wenn du mal keine Lust auf MRW hast.

// Rocky


----------



## missmarple (20. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Jetzt spammen wir hier alles voll



Alles nur zum Wohle Deiner Statistik! 




rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wann biste denn wieder Fit zum biken.



Weiss nicht, hab's am WE mal mit "Waldspacken" versucht - war im Nachhinein keine gute Idee... :kotz:
Der nächste Versuch steht am Donnerstag an. 




rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal mitkommen wenn du mal keine Lust auf MRW hast.



Jaja...... *seufz* Klar!


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, hab's am WE mal mit "Waldspacken" versucht - war im Nachhinein keine gute Idee... :kotz:



Kommt wohl vom Spacken!

Jetzt bekomme ich bestimmt gleich wieder haue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> ..., hab's am WE mal mit "Waldspacken" versucht - war im Nachhinein keine gute Idee...



D.A.S. überrascht mich nicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Allein der Gedanke an dieses Unwort treibt mir den kalten Schweiß auf die Stirn, es befällt mich ein Anflug von Schüttelfrost, Migräneattacken plagen mich. :kotz:

Ich glaub, ich muss gleich mal "Rookie" von Boysetsfire aufdrehen, dann geht's gleich wieder besser.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Kommt wohl vom Spacken!
> 
> Jetzt bekomme ich bestimmt gleich wieder haue



Warum? Du hast doch recht.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Oktober 2008)

Btw. - lässt die CD bei dir?

So, jetzt hab ich auch 3 in Reihe.


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Oktober 2008)

Schon mal zur rechtzeitigen Wochendplanung...

Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspiel (heißt: wenn es nicht schüttet wie aus Eimern), werde ich am Samstag eine etwas längere Tour fahren. Angedacht ist der Spessartweg 1. Einen LMB stelle ich Mittwoch oder Donnerstag rein, wenn die Wettervorhersage etwas genauer ist.
Ich freue mich über jeden Mitfahrer/in.

Ein paar Vorabinfos zur Orientierung
Treffpunkt: Samstag, 25.10., 9:30 Uhr, Fasanerie Aschaffenburg
Gesamtstrecke: ca. 65km / 1650 Hm
Rückfahrt ab Gemünden mit dem Zug (stündlich)


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Warum? Du hast doch recht.



Aber nicht jeder ist unserer Meinung.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Oktober 2008)

Btw. - läuft die CD bei dir?

So, jetzt hab ich auch 3 in Reihe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Aber nicht jeder ist unserer Meinung.



Und weiter? Hat dich das jemals interessiert?


----------



## Kulminator (20. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Jetzt bekomme ich bestimmt gleich wieder haue



hier darfst du das auch in COLOR="black" sagen ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Gesamtstrecke: ca. 65km / 1650 Hm




Nee kann leider (zum Glück) nicht.

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Btw. - lässt die CD bei dir?
> 
> So, jetzt hab ich auch 3 in Reihe.



Habe sie noch nicht probiert du spammer...


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hier darfst du das auch in COLOR="black" sagen ...



Edit


----------



## Kulminator (20. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Schon mal zur rechtzeitigen Wochendplanung...
> 
> Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspiel (heißt: wenn es nicht schüttet wie aus Eimern), werde ich am Samstag eine etwas längere Tour fahren. Angedacht ist der Spessartweg 1. Einen LMB stelle ich Mittwoch oder Donnerstag rein, wenn die Wettervorhersage etwas genauer ist.
> Ich freue mich über jeden Mitfahrer/in.
> ...



 na endlich ... 

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei - wenn nicht wieder was Unerwartetes dazwischenkommt ...


----------



## missmarple (20. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Jetzt bekomme ich bestimmt gleich wieder haue



Hättste wohl gerne!!! 




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Allein der Gedanke an dieses Unwort treibt mir den kalten Schweiß auf die Stirn, es befällt mich ein Anflug von Schüttelfrost, Migräneattacken plagen mich. :kotz:



Siehste, und jetzt stell Dir vor, wie's Dir geht, wenn Du das erst *machst*...


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Hättste wohl gerne!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre ja nicht das erste mal hier.......


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Siehste, und jetzt stell Dir vor, wie's Dir geht, wenn Du das erst *machst*...



Dann geht es ihm wieder so :kotz:


----------



## missmarple (20. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wäre ja nicht das erste mal hier.......



Hmmm, aber nicht von mir......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dann geht es ihm wieder so :kotz:



Sag ich doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Hmmm, aber nicht von mir......



Versuche es erst gar nicht, ich habe Freunde hier!
So die nächste Antwort kenne ich jetzt schon.
Mal sehen wer der erste ist.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Siehste, und jetzt stell Dir vor, wie's Dir geht, wenn Du das erst *machst*...



Keine Bange, in die Verlegenheit komme ich nicht.


----------



## missmarple (20. Oktober 2008)

@rocky & Bruder:

*Angeber!!!*


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> @rocky & Bruder:
> 
> *Angeber!!!*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Oktober 2008)

Was ziehen denn hier für Sitten ein? Da lungert dieses Greenhorn faul auf dem Krankenlager rum und kommt mit so Sprüchen um die Ecke.


----------



## Hopi (20. Oktober 2008)

Moin Bruder 
Na, wieder alles im grünen Bereich?


----------



## missmarple (20. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


>














Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Da lungert dieses Greenhorn faul auf dem Krankenlager rum



  Na, na, das üben wir nochmal, Prince Charming! 




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> und kommt mit so Sprüchen um die Ecke.



Ich für meinen Teil kann mich ja auf mein zerrüttetes Hirn und temporäre Unzurechnungsfähigkeit berufen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Oktober 2008)

Wir berufen uns auf senile Bettflucht.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Prince Charming


 Wer issn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (20. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wer issn das?



Der Charmebolzen, der mich rumlungernd titulierte...


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Oktober 2008)

Ok falsche Frage! Nicht wer, sondern was???


----------



## missmarple (20. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ok falsche Frage! Nicht wer, sondern was???



O.k., die Shrek-Trilogie scheint einen Bogen um Bad Offenbach gemacht zu haben... 
Hmmm, so langsam müssen wir über die Provision für Deine Statistik verhandeln!


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach jetzt erst mal Feierabend!


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich mach jetzt erst mal Feierabend!



Genau!

Kommen wir mal wieder zum Topic (naja, so halb): wer hat eine gute (Höhen)-Tour am Lago di Como im Kopf / im Kasten?
Brauch mal einen Tip für kommenden Samstag und Sonntag.
Oder soll ich einen LMB reinstellen? 

der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich stöber mal die Bravos durch. Die hatten im letzten Jahr eine Serie über Touren rund um die norditalienischen Seen. Wenn ich was gefunden habe, schick ich's dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Oktober 2008)

Ha, wusste ich's doch. In der Bike 6/07 ist ein Bericht. Ich schick's dir im Laufe des Abends.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Oktober 2008)

Grazie, Maestro!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Oktober 2008)

Kein Problem. 

Ausserdem musste ich doch mal was gegen meinen heute neu gewonnenen Ruf als Forumsrüpel unternehmen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Best of "Spessartwölfe" Reserve:
> Birch Grove's Trail
> Distant View
> Mount Book
> ...



und: Fairytale Lake

da müssen wir auch mal wieder hin!

Ach ja, sollte es nicht 'Frenchmen's Head' statt Crown heissen?

Und, den 'Donkey's trail' haben wir auch vergessen

Ich werde jetzt die Karre packen und dann abgeht's


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> und: Fairytale Lake
> 
> da müssen wir auch mal wieder hin!
> 
> ...



und nicht zu vergessen: The WAVE !  

@Jaz: kannste mal bitte deine Zusammenstellung vervollständigen?


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Oktober 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ach ja, sollte es nicht 'Frenchmen's Head' statt Crown heissen?



[klugshicemodun=on] Ich war einmal so frei und habe es als "Crown" übersetzt, da es sich beim Franzosenkopf nicht um das Haupt eines Franzosen handelt sondern um den "Kopf" in Form eines "Gipfels". Somit wäre auch ein Franzosenhügel denkbar. "Head" bezeichnet daher den Kopf in der Anatomie als Körperteil des Menschen und nicht in Verbindung mit einer geografischen Erhebung. Crown trifft es daher denke ich ganz gut. Alternativ wäre auch noch "Peak" oder "Crest" denkbar. [/klugshicemodus=off]

Update:
- Birch Grove's Trail
- Distant View
- Mount Book
- Englisher
- Rooster's Comb
- Big Fir
- Frenchmen's Crown
- Rattle Mill Trail
- X-eleven
- Fairytale Lake
- Donkey's Trail
- The Wave
- Stonebrook's Valley


----------



## Google (21. Oktober 2008)

....and......na?

*Main Cycle GA Route*


----------



## missmarple (21. Oktober 2008)

Gibt's nicht auch noch einen "Rampart Trail"???


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Oktober 2008)

Google schrieb:


> ....and......na?
> 
> *Main Cycle GA Route*



This is strictly excluded from Spessartwolves territory!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> This is strictly excluded from Spessartwolves territory!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (21. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> This is strictly excluded from Spessartwolves territory!



No comment!


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Gibt's nicht auch noch einen "Rampart Trail"???



Wo ist denn das bzw was ist denn das, Gnädigste? 

Wir kennen jede Menge "rampant trails" - aber "rampart trail" wüsste ich nun spontan nicht. 

@ Jaz:


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Oktober 2008)

Wahrscheinlich meint sie die Wälle die entstehen, wenn in Seligenstadt abends die Bürgersteige hochgeklappt werden.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich meint sie die Wälle die entstehen, wenn in Seligenstadt abends die Bürgersteige hochgeklappt werden.



vielleicht will sie uns auch irreführen und meint die Hochwasserwälle, welche vom Spessartwolves territory ausdrücklich excluded sind?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Oktober 2008)

Tja Kulmi, es ist eben nicht einfach gutes Personal zu finden.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Tja Kulmi, es ist eben nicht einfach gutes Personal zu finden.



also gibts doch ein Casting ?


----------



## missmarple (21. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das bzw was ist denn das, Gnädigste?
> 
> Wir kennen jede Menge "rampant trails" - aber "rampart trail" wüsste ich nun spontan nicht.



Ei, mir kam mal was zu (ortsunkundigen) Ohren, dass es einen "Limestrail" gäbe - und "rampart" ist ein Grenzwall...... Na, macht sich der Groschen auf den Weg??? 
"Gnädigste" können wir unabhängig davon gerne beibehalten! 




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich meint sie die Wälle die entstehen, wenn in Seligenstadt abends die Bürgersteige hochgeklappt werden.



Ich residiere in Froschhausen - da *gibt's* nicht mal Bürgersteige!!! 




Kulminator schrieb:


> vielleicht will sie uns auch irreführen und meint die Hochwasserwälle, welche vom Spessartwolves territory ausdrücklich excluded sind?



Ts, was Unterstellungen......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Kulminator schrieb:


> Bruder Jörn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Tja Kulmi, es ist eben nicht einfach gutes Personal zu finden.
> ...



Das wäre dann noch zu klären, wer hier wen castet!


----------



## Google (21. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Na, macht sich der Groschen auf den Weg???
> "Gnädigste" können wir unabhängig davon gerne beibehalten!








Hehe


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ei, mir kam mal was zu (ortsunkundigen) Ohren, dass es einen "Limestrail" gäbe - und "rampart" ist ein Grenzwall...... Na, macht sich der Groschen auf den Weg???
> "Gnädigste" können wir unabhängig davon gerne beibehalten!



zugegebenermassen, die Übersetzung "limestrail" für den Limestrail wäre etwas trivial und entbehrt jeglichem geistigen Anspruch..  Ergo könnte man den "rampart-trail" unverändert stehen lassen? 

Meine gute Erziehung gebietet Unbekannten stets eine zuvorkommende und höfliche Anrede...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Oktober 2008)

Jazz : Wäre der Spessartweg 1 auch am SO denkbar ?
Muß am SA einiges erledigen...


----------



## missmarple (21. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Meine gute Erziehung gebietet Unbekannten stets eine zuvorkommende und höfliche Anrede...



Dann sollte man möglicherweise sicherheitshalber unbekannt bleiben???


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Dann sollte man möglicherweise sicherheitshalber unbekannt bleiben???



lässt sich einrichten - du kennst ja nun das Spessartwolves territory...


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Jazz : Wäre der Spessartweg 1 auch am SO denkbar ?
> Muß am SA einiges erledigen...



von mir aus auch Sonntags... Bahnen fahren stündlich ab Gemünden...


----------



## missmarple (21. Oktober 2008)

kulminator schrieb:


> lässt sich einrichten - *Gnädigste kennen* ja nun das Spessartwolves Territory...



Wenn schon, denn schon...


----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2008)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin für Samstag raus.

Sonntag wäre ich bei entsprechendem Wetter aber für fast alle Schandtaten - unter Berücksichtigung der üblichen Ausschlußkriterien - zu haben. 

Vielleicht könnten wir uns mit "schwerem Gepäck" mal wieder Richtung Taunus orientieren. 

Oder Madame gibt sich die Ehre und stellt sich im Rahmen einer lockeren Vorspessartrunde (oder Taunus) mal offiziell vor.

Oder es gibt einen alternativen Tourenvorschlag, der so unerwartet und überwältigend ist, dass er unwiderstehlich ist.

Oder, oder, oder ...


----------



## missmarple (22. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Oder Madame gibt sich die Ehre und stellt sich im Rahmen einer lockeren Vorspessartrunde (oder Taunus) mal offiziell vor.



Madame startet Donnerstag erstmal einen weiteren Versuch, ob dem Hirn derweil wieder ein wenig Radelei geruhen und schaut dann mal weiter...


----------



## Kulminator (22. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich bin für Samstag raus.
> 
> Sonntag wäre ich bei entsprechendem Wetter aber für fast alle Schandtaten - unter Berücksichtigung der üblichen Ausschlußkriterien - zu haben.
> 
> ...



ich fahr den Spessartweg - Sa oder auch So.  

Da diese Tour den üblichen Ausschlusskriterien nicht standhält, siehts NICHT nach einer gemeinsamen Runde aus?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Oktober 2008)

Hhmmm, das ist zwar schade, aber wohl unvermeidlich. 

Na mal sehen was sich im Laufe der Woche noch so alles ergibt. Irgendeine Runde geht sicher zusammen.


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Oktober 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Jazz : Wäre der Spessartweg 1 auch am SO denkbar ?
> Muß am SA einiges erledigen...



Hallo Ede, prinzipiell passt mir ein Sonntag für eine Tagestour immer besser, jedoch dieser Sonntag ist schon familiär komplett zugebucht. 
Bei mir geht dieses Wochenende leider nur am Samstag was.


----------



## Instantcold (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich könnte SA und SO, aber auch eine Woche später, falls da gefahren werden "sollte"

Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Jungs,
bin Samstag oder Sonntag für was offen.   Laut Wetter wäre der Samstag besser für eine Tour.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Oktober 2008)

Ciao, Gruss an die Artusrunde!

Sitze hier in Sergeno, nahe Mailand fest. Jedenfalls Abends. Da werden, wie in South-Ost Hesse, ab 1930 auch die Trottoirs hochgeklappt. Nix los, nur ein paar Pizza-Takeaways haben offen. Also, Mittags mehr in der Kantine mampfen, ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Morgens und Abends immer durch Stau in Monza, da hat mich das Navi doch heute glatt direkt vor die Eingangstuer einer Shoppingmall gefuehrt...
Wetter ist leidlich gut, hoffe dass ich am WoE die Lago di ComoTouren fahren kann.
Haltet mir zu Hause die Trails sauber!

Buena Sera, der Kombinatscheffe


----------



## Kulminator (23. Oktober 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> bin Samstag oder Sonntag für was offen.   Laut Wetter wäre der Samstag besser für eine Tour.



lt Wetteronline siehts für Sonntag in der Tat nicht hoffnungsvoll aus. Samstag soll noch o.k. sein - die Niederschläge der vergangenen Tage und Wochen haben sich auch einigermassen in Grenzen gehalten - also spricht vieles dafür, den Spessartweg am Samstag anzugehen? Zwar schade, daß es bei Ede nicht klappt. 

NUR besser ist es doch, wenn zumindest ein Teil am Samstag fährt, bevor am Sonntag keiner fährt, oder?


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist der LMB für kommenden Samstag:

*Tour: Spessartweg1 am 25.10.2008*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (23. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hier ist der LMB für kommenden Samstag:
> 
> *Tour: Spessartweg1 am 25.10.2008*



Leider ohne mich...   Solange sich jedes Schlagloch und jede Wurzel unter den Stollen noch wie ein Schlag mit dem Gummihammer auf den Schädel anfühlt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , macht das nicht wirklich Sinn. 

Ich werde gemässt durch's bewaldete Umland schockeln und mich danach hoffentlich eines ausführlichen Berichts vom Spessartweg erfreuen können!


----------



## Kulminator (23. Oktober 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Leider ohne mich...   Solange sich jedes Schlagloch und jede Wurzel unter den Stollen noch wie ein Schlag mit dem Gummihammer auf den Schädel anfühlt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



starke Wolfsrüden könnten ja gnädige Madamme über jedes Würzelchen und jedes Steinchen am Weg heben ? 

War nur so ne Idee... Gute Genesung - unbekannterweise...


----------



## Kulminator (23. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hier ist der LMB für kommenden Samstag:
> 
> *Tour: Spessartweg1 am 25.10.2008*



kurz vor 9 Uhr (8:59 Uhr, Gleis 103) geht ne Bahn ab Hanau Hauptbahnhof nach AB (Ankunft 9:16 Uhr). Die werde ich zur Anreise nehmen. Sofa, du auch?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. Oktober 2008)

Was hast du denn nur angestellt? Das hört sich nach mehr als nur einer kleinen Bodenprobe an.


----------



## missmarple (24. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> starke Wolfsrüden könnten ja gnädige Madamme über jedes Würzelchen und jedes Steinchen am Weg heben ?



Wie verlockend......    Da komme ich möglicherweise bei Gelegenheit mal drauf zurück... 
Danke für die Genesungswünsche - unbekannterweise! 




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was hast du denn nur angestellt? Das hört sich nach mehr als nur einer kleinen Bodenprobe an.



Naja, die Bodenprobe hielt sich zwar in der Tat in Grenzen, aber mein Kopf hat - zum Glück behelmterweise - eine Mauerkantenprobe genommen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. Oktober 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> kurz vor 9 Uhr (8:59 Uhr, Gleis 103) geht ne Bahn ab Hanau Hauptbahnhof nach AB (Ankunft 9:16 Uhr). Die werde ich zur Anreise nehmen. Sofa, du auch?



Jo, komme dann mit dir mit. Bis dann auf Gleis 103....


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. Oktober 2008)

Sollte ich es rechtzeitig schaffen, steige ich in Kahl auch in den Zug. Wenn nicht sieht man sich an der Fasanerie...

Zieht ne warme Buchse an, dat wird kalt morgen...


----------



## judyclt (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde gerne mitfahren, hab aber abgesehen von einem Stevens-Bike keine Ausrüstung da. Egal, würde mir halt normale warme Klamotten anziehen. Problem ist nur der Helm: Kann mir einer einen Helm leihen oder nehmt ihr mich auch so mit?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. Oktober 2008)

judyclt schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mitfahren, hab aber abgesehen von einem Stevens-Bike keine Ausrüstung da. Egal, würde mir halt normale warme Klamotten anziehen. Problem ist nur der Helm: Kann mir einer einen Helm leihen oder nehmt ihr mich auch so mit?



Was für Sachen du anziehst ist dir überlassen. *Auf jedenfall ist Helm pflicht*. Ohne geht garnicht. Es ist doch noch früh am nachmittag gehe doch noch in ein Bikeladen und besorge dir ein Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## judyclt (24. Oktober 2008)

Dann muss ich gleich mal los und hol mir einen. Müsste wohl noch klappen.


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. Oktober 2008)

Oh man, da plant man einmal eine längere Tour im herbstlichen Spessart und dann ist man krank... 

Ich hoffe, dass bis morgen die Drogen halbwegs wirken...


----------



## Kulminator (24. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Oh man, da plant man einmal eine längere Tour im herbstlichen Spessart und dann ist man krank...
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass bis morgen die Drogen halbwegs wirken...



mach keine Sachen ... ohne Guide verfahren wir uns doch wieder  


Ede , klappt das wirklich bei dir ??????


----------



## judyclt (24. Oktober 2008)

Hey, jetzt nicht abblasen die Sache morgen. Hab mir eben noch schnell n Helm gekauft und jetzt mach ich mein Bike fahrtüchtig. Dann will ich auch raus. Ich komm um 9.13 Uhr mit dem Zug aus Darmstadt in Aschaffenburg an. Kenne mich da aber überhaupt nicht aus. Auf welcher Seite der Fasanerie ist denn der Biergarteneingang? Bismarckstr., Deutsche Str. oder Fasaneriestr.?


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. Oktober 2008)

@Judyclt Noch ist nichts abgeblasen. Mir geht es zwar nicht so gut, aber bis jetzt bin ich noch halbwegs fahrtüchtig. Der Fasanerie Biergarten ist wie im LMB beschrieben in der Bismarckallee 1.
Ggf. kannst du aber auch am Haupteingang vom Bahnhof warten, da um 9.16 auch noch welche mit dem Zug kommen.


----------



## Instantcold (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich wünsche Euch morgen viel Spaß, beim nächsten mal bin ich mitdabei.

Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## judyclt (24. Oktober 2008)

Macht nichts, mir gehts zwar gut, aber dafür lässt meine Kondi zu wünschen übrig . Alles klar, dann seh ich jetzt mal zu, dass das Bike morgen wenigstens Kondition beweist. 
Gruß Johannes


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Oktober 2008)

Kulmi : Bin morgen dabei. Konnte alle Erledigungen erledigen. Hab den LKW am DO Abend nach OF gefahren und bin dann am Main zurück Not-gespackt mangels Ortskenntnis.
Ödes Erlebnis.
Steig dann morgen in Kahl um 0904 in Euren Zug.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. Oktober 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi : Bin morgen dabei. Konnte alle Erledigungen erledigen. Hab den LKW am DO Abend nach OF gefahren und bin dann am Main zurück Not-gespackt mangels Ortskenntnis.
> Ödes Erlebnis.
> Steig dann morgen in Kahl um 0904 in Euren Zug.



Ja Super Ede das es bei dir klappt, dann sind wir morgen ja wieder eine lustige Truppe.


----------



## Kulminator (24. Oktober 2008)

dann löse ich morgen früh ein *Schönes Wochenende Ticket* für die Hinfahrt und die Rückfahrt - passt ideal bei 5 Personen. Ede, Jaz ihr müsst nur zusehen, daß ihr im gleichen Zug seid. Für die Räder müsste aber jeder noch ein Extraticket lösen - bzw im Zug nachlösen... 

Judyclt: wir sehen dich morgen in Aschaffenburg am Ausgang vom Hauptbahnhof und fahren gemeinsam zu Fasanerie...


----------



## judyclt (25. Oktober 2008)

Jo, alles klar. Vielleicht hätte ich nicht mehr rausgehen sollen, aber ich überlebe auch mal ne Nacht mit wenig Schlaf.


----------



## judyclt (26. Oktober 2008)

Nette Tour heute. Schöne Strecke, angenehmes Wetter. Aber jetzt fehlts mir doch an Substanz für eine weitere lange Partynacht


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. Oktober 2008)

Ja, sehr schöne Tour gestern. Bestes Wetter, 1600 hm und coole Jungs, was will man mehr. 

War gestern Abend ziemlig platt.


----------



## Kulminator (26. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hier ist der LMB für kommenden Samstag:
> 
> *Tour: Spessartweg1 am 25.10.2008*



AUA ... 

Trotzdem war's ne klasse tagesfüllende Tour in angenehmer Runde.. 

Sagt mal, warum sind eigentlich die Osnabrücker immer vorne - zumindest wenns bergauf geht? Lass dich mal wieder bei uns blicken, judyclt...


----------



## judyclt (26. Oktober 2008)

Weil die Hardtail fahren


----------



## Kulminator (26. Oktober 2008)

judyclt schrieb:


> Weil die Hardtail fahren



Off-Topic: ich hätte 2 Fullys zu verkaufen. Bei Interesse, bitte PN...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Oktober 2008)

Gruesse aus der Lombardei,

heute tonnenweise Sonne am Lago di Como. Vermutlich rechts einen Sonnenbrand geholt.
Habe meine 1700hm in den Beinen und Pasta in der Wampe.
Das sind auf einer Holperstrasse wirklich 1600 am Stueck. Da krieselts dann schon schwer bei mir.
Runter war alles dabei, von Strasse bis Extrem. Die letzten 500hm runter sind auf einem alten Karrenweg. Gefuehlte 13756 Stufen runtergeholpert. Das geht auf die Handgelenke. Ueberall Laub von den Esskastanien, darunter sieht man garnichts und so eiert man eben da runter. Wenn das Laub nicht waere, koennte das meine Lieblingstreppe werden ...
Bin jetzt reichlich platt, ziehe mir noch ein Pizza, spuele mit einem Roten runter und dann in die Heia. Habe noch 5 Tage hier abzuspulen.
Mal sehen wie es am kommenden WoE bei uns zu Hause ist. Vllt. geht ja was.

Grusz, der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (26. Oktober 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe noch 5 Tage hier abzuspulen.



Bettelt hier jemand um Mitleid ??? 


Schöne Tage noch...


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Oktober 2008)

SW 1 : Bis Lohr hätte mir gereicht... aber jetzt sind wir IHN komplett gefahren.

Wieder eine starke Truppe mit einem VonderPartyum0130kommerunddanneinemumdieohrenfahrenden Neuzugang. Hoffentlich bald wieder


----------



## Kulminator (27. Oktober 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SW 1 : Bis Lohr hätte mir gereicht... aber jetzt sind wir IHN komplett gefahren.



1 x komplett reicht mir bir zur nächsten Eiszeit...  

Aber bis ins schöne Lohr jederzeit gerne wieder ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich fand die Spessartweg1-Tour auch sehr interessant und schließe mich Kulmi an. Das nächste mal sparen wir uns den Teil Lohr-Gemünden und kehren lieber nach der Trailabfahrt in de Lohrer Brauerei ein.

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen vom Spessartweg...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Oktober 2008)

Mal sehen wer aus diesem Kreis die ersten Wintertourenbilder einstellt.


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. Oktober 2008)

Sehr geil die Bilder. Spessartweg will ich demnächst auch mal fahren. Bevor ich mit euch mal mitfahren kann, muss ich allerdings noch trainieren


----------



## crazymtb (30. Oktober 2008)

Wir hatten heute den ersten Schnee 

Mal wieder liebe Grüße aus dem Allgäu
Crazymtb


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. Oktober 2008)

@Freunde des Berg(ab)[email protected]

Da ich diese Woche krank an meine Couch gefesselt bin und das Wetter draußen einem nicht wirkliche eine Motivation zur baldigen Genesung bietet, bin ich mal ein wenig auf die Suche nach einem neuen Alpenabenteuer für 2009 gegangen: Nach dem diesjährigen Alpencross mit BikeAlpin stand fest, dass es 2009 wieder eine mehrtägige Tour in den Bergen geben wird - allerdings ein klein wenig anders... 
Biken auf Trails über 2000m macht einfach Spaß. Daher sollte es nächstes Jahr möglichst oft hoch hinaus gehen. Und wo es hoch geht, gehts auch bekanntlicher Weise wieder bergab und das möglichst trailig und asphaltfrei. 7 Tage lang immer auf eine Höhe über 2000m zu kurbeln um zu Tale zu surfen ist nicht gerade ohne, aber es gibt zum Glück die Erfindung der Seil- und Bergbahnen - warum diese also nicht nutzen? Da es aber schon ein wenig einen AlpenX-Charakter haben soll, sollten schon ein paar Höhenmeter aus eigener Kraft bewältigt werden...

Ich bin nach einiger Suche im Internet auf zwei sehr interessante Touren gestoßen. Die Routenführung ist bei beiden Anbietern fast identisch. Hier die Eckdaten als grober Anhaltspunkt...

*Etappen:* 7
*Gesamt Km:* ~280km
*Gesamt Hm bergauf:* ~ 6.300Hm
*Gesamt Hm bergab:* ~ 12.000Hm
*Highlights:* Rothorn (2861m), Es-Cha-Hütte (2594m), Albulapass (2231m), Umbrailpass (2501m), u.v.a.
*Preis (inkl. Shuttels):* ~ 1.000,- 

Hat jemand Interesse mitzukommen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Oktober 2008)

Klingt ja schon verlockend. Aber meine derzeitige Planung sieht für 2009 andere Ziele vor.


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Freunde des Berg(ab)[email protected]
> 
> Da ich diese Woche krank an meine Couch gefesselt bin und das Wetter draußen einem nicht wirkliche eine Motivation zur baldigen Genesung bietet, bin ich mal ein wenig auf die Suche nach einem neuen Alpenabenteuer für 2009 gegangen: Nach dem diesjährigen Alpencross mit BikeAlpin stand fest, dass es 2009 wieder eine mehrtägige Tour in den Bergen geben wird - allerdings ein klein wenig anders...
> Biken auf Trails über 2000m macht einfach Spaß. Daher sollte es nächstes Jahr möglichst oft hoch hinaus gehen. Und wo es hoch geht, gehts auch bekanntlicher Weise wieder bergab und das möglichst trailig und asphaltfrei. 7 Tage lang immer auf eine Höhe über 2000m zu kurbeln um zu Tale zu surfen ist nicht gerade ohne, aber es gibt zum Glück die Erfindung der Seil- und Bergbahnen - warum diese also nicht nutzen? Da es aber schon ein wenig einen AlpenX-Charakter haben soll, sollten schon ein paar Höhenmeter aus eigener Kraft bewältigt werden...
> ...



Hört sich nicht schlecht an aber mir gehts wie dem Bruder!
Da wir Beide 2009 nach MOAB wollen wird das etwas eng.

// Rocky


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> MOAB wollen wird das etwas eng.
> 
> // Rocky



MainaschaffOffenbachAschaffenBurg

Was wollt Ihr denn da


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> MainaschaffOffenbachAschaffenBurg
> 
> Was wollt Ihr denn da



Nee, die Mainradfraktion ist in der Nachbarschaft beheimatet. Es ist das R.I.C.H.T.I.G.E. Moab.


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> MainaschaffOffenbachAschaffenBurg
> 
> Was wollt Ihr denn da



Bei 40C im Schatten (keiner da) biken!

// rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Oktober 2008)

Slickrocktrails
Red Bull Rampage Area

Steaks & Burger 

Und zum Abschluß rocken wir Vegas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any questions?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

verzock nicht dein Bike 
Aber in der MOAB gibt es doch ganz viel Schlangen usw.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Oktober 2008)

Schnickschnack - das wird nicht passieren. [ocean's_11].


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Aber in der MOAB gibt es doch ganz viel Schlangen usw.



Für Wölfe kein Problem!



//rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Oktober 2008)

Dem Schlangenfänger gebührt ob seiner flinken Eleganz beim Ergreifen des possierlichen Tierchens ein besonderes Lob.

Der besondere Mut des Fotografen, sich trotz der bedrohlichen Situation einer Nahaufnahme nicht zu verschliessen und diese künstlerisch wertvolle Aufnahme aufzunehmen sollte ebenfalls erwähnt werden.

Warum nur wurde er für diese ausdrucksstarke Momentaufnahme bis dato nicht für den Pulitzerpreis vorgeschlagen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dem Schlangenfänger gebührt ob seiner flinken Eleganz beim Ergreifen des possierlichen Tierchens ein besonderes Lob.
> 
> Der besondere Mut des Fotografen, sich trotz der bedrohlichen Situation einer Nahaufnahme nicht zu verschliessen und diese künstlerisch wertvolle Aufnahme aufzunehmen sollte ebenfalls erwähnt werden.
> 
> Warum nur wurde er für diese ausdrucksstarke Momentaufnahme bis dato nicht für den Pulitzerpreis vorgeschlagen?



Weil es ein Literatur Preis ist!! http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulitzer-Preis


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Freunde des Berg(ab)[email protected]
> 
> Da ich diese Woche krank an meine Couch gefesselt bin und das Wetter draußen einem nicht wirkliche eine Motivation zur baldigen Genesung bietet, bin ich mal ein wenig auf die Suche nach einem neuen Alpenabenteuer für 2009 gegangen: Nach dem diesjährigen Alpencross mit BikeAlpin stand fest, dass es 2009 wieder eine mehrtägige Tour in den Bergen geben wird - allerdings ein klein wenig anders...
> Biken auf Trails über 2000m macht einfach Spaß. Daher sollte es nächstes Jahr möglichst oft hoch hinaus gehen. Und wo es hoch geht, gehts auch bekanntlicher Weise wieder bergab und das möglichst trailig und asphaltfrei. 7 Tage lang immer auf eine Höhe über 2000m zu kurbeln um zu Tale zu surfen ist nicht gerade ohne, aber es gibt zum Glück die Erfindung der Seil- und Bergbahnen - warum diese also nicht nutzen? Da es aber schon ein wenig einen AlpenX-Charakter haben soll, sollten schon ein paar Höhenmeter aus eigener Kraft bewältigt werden...
> ...



Also das hört sich sehr interessant an  . Ich werde aber mein Augenmark 2009 auf ein neues Bike und fahrrerisches üben einschränken müssen. Besonders Bergab  . Aber es gibt ja noch 2010...2011..usw.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dem Schlangenfänger gebührt ob seiner flinken Eleganz beim Ergreifen des possierlichen Tierchens ein besonderes Lob.
> 
> Der besondere Mut des Fotografen, sich trotz der bedrohlichen Situation einer Nahaufnahme nicht zu verschliessen und diese künstlerisch wertvolle Aufnahme aufzunehmen sollte ebenfalls erwähnt werden.
> 
> Warum nur wurde er für diese ausdrucksstarke Momentaufnahme bis dato nicht für den Pulitzerpreis vorgeschlagen?





			
				rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es ein Literatur Preis ist!! http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulitzer-Preis



Also ihr beide.  Ich lese eure posts nur zu gerne


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Oktober 2008)

So mal was anderes!
Ist für Sonntag was geplant?

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Weil es ein Literatur Preis ist!! http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulitzer-Preis



"Es werden Reportagen, *Fotos*, Bücher und Musikaufnahmen ausgezeichnet."


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So mal was anderes!
> Ist für Sonntag was geplant?
> 
> // Rocky



Fahrtechnik könnte nicht schaden. 

Ich habe vernommen, dass du neuerdings als Veranstalter abwechslungsreicher, interessanter und technisch anspruchsvoller Touren auftrittst. Könntest du mir bitte mal ein Prospekt und den Terminkalender zuschicken. 

Je nach Leistungsumfang würde ich mich dann für eines der angepriesenen Events entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> "Es werden Reportagen, *Fotos*, Bücher und Musikaufnahmen ausgezeichnet."



Ok hast gewonnen! Aber das Preisgeld bekomme ich da ICH auf dem Bild bin.....


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik könnte nicht schaden.
> 
> Ich habe vernommen, dass du neuerdings als Veranstalter abwechslungsreicher, interessanter und technisch anspruchsvoller Touren auftrittst. Könntest du mir bitte mal ein Prospekt und den Terminkalender zuschicken.
> 
> Je nach Leistungsumfang würde ich mich dann für eines der angepriesenen Events entscheiden.



Kein Problem aber vergesse dein Geld nicht.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Oktober 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ok hast gewonnen! Aber das Preisgeld bekomme ich da ICH auf dem Bild bin.....





rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Kein Problem aber vergesse dein Geld nicht.



Wieso bist du nur so materiell eingestellt?


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wieso bist du nur so materiell eingestellt?



Weil ich mir nur dafür was kaufen kann!!!!


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik könnte nicht schaden.
> 
> Ich habe vernommen, dass du neuerdings als Veranstalter abwechslungsreicher, interessanter und technisch anspruchsvoller Touren auftrittst. Könntest du mir bitte mal ein Prospekt und den Terminkalender zuschicken.
> 
> Je nach Leistungsumfang würde ich mich dann für eines der angepriesenen Events entscheiden.



He Rocky ist nur second best  ich habe Luca als Top empfohlen

Der Rocky kann doch auch nur dropen (und schlangen fangen)


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Oktober 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> He Rocky ist nur second best  ich habe Luca als Top empfohlen
> 
> Der Rocky kann doch auch nur dropen (und schlangen fangen)



Erst preist du uns an und dann das!
Warte bist ich dich das nächste mal sehe.......


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Du nicht lieb bist, schreibe ich das nächste mal Luca, etc.  und wenn nix mehr geht Rocky 
Ausserdem bekomme ich eh 40% von deinen Einnahmen


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Oktober 2008)

Damit ist wohl alles gesagt!


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Oktober 2008)

Du hast nicht zufällig einen 1,5 Zoll Steuersatz zum testen für mich?


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Tom hatte mich das schon gefragt. Und wir waren uns nicht ganz sicher ober dein Rahmen überhaut 1.5 ist


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Oktober 2008)

Ist er!
Hast du?


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Leider habe ich zur Zeit nur einen 1 1/8 der noch nicht verbaut wurde  ich müsste mal den Alex fragen ob er noch einen hat. Dann brauchst Du aber auch einen 1.5 Vorbau


----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

Warum holst Du nicht bei Hibike den FSA für 37,xx Euro?


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt!
Hast du einen?

Also mal zur Klärung. Ich hbe einen Manitou Sherman mit 1,5Zoll Steuerrohr.
Die ist gemacht und ich könnte sie günstig bekommen. Ich möchte sie aber vorher testen und dazu brauche ich die Teile.
Möchte nicht alles für teures Geld kaufen um dann zu sagen war nix.
Also wenn jemand einen Steuersatz und einen Vorbau in 1,5 hat her damit.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (31. Oktober 2008)

nee 1.5 habe ich leider nix in der Grabelkiste  ist ja auch mein erstes bike mit dem Steuersatz


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. November 2008)

Hi,
wieder zurück...das war nicht so toll gestern über / durch den Gotthard. 15-20cm Schnee, 1Grad, Blockabfertigung vor dem Tunnel.

Hier noch einmal ein paar Eindrücke vom letzten Sonntag am Lago di Como. Tour: Bellano - Monte Muggio - Bellano

url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/217477]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url] 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Grusz, der Kombi


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. November 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @Freunde des Berg(ab)[email protected]
> 
> Da ich diese Woche krank an meine Couch gefesselt bin und das Wetter draußen einem nicht wirkliche eine Motivation zur baldigen Genesung bietet, bin ich mal ein wenig auf die Suche nach einem neuen Alpenabenteuer für 2009 gegangen: Nach dem diesjährigen Alpencross mit BikeAlpin stand fest, dass es 2009 wieder eine mehrtägige Tour in den Bergen geben wird - allerdings ein klein wenig anders...
> Biken auf Trails über 2000m macht einfach Spaß. Daher sollte es nächstes Jahr möglichst oft hoch hinaus gehen. Und wo es hoch geht, gehts auch bekanntlicher Weise wieder bergab und das möglichst trailig und asphaltfrei. 7 Tage lang immer auf eine Höhe über 2000m zu kurbeln um zu Tale zu surfen ist nicht gerade ohne, aber es gibt zum Glück die Erfindung der Seil- und Bergbahnen - warum diese also nicht nutzen? Da es aber schon ein wenig einen AlpenX-Charakter haben soll, sollten schon ein paar Höhenmeter aus eigener Kraft bewältigt werden...
> ...



Interesse immer...bin aber auch schon gebucht für 2009. Ich spekuliere mit Final Ligure, zur bereits besprochenen Woche im April. Dann habe ich vor mit FraaStruwwelisch einen Technikkurs zu stemmen, Termin noch unklar und dann bin ich in den Sommerferien mit der Family wieder 2 Wochen in Obertirol (mit Bike, klar). Und da ist der Umbrail mit drin.
Und wenn ich an letzte Woche zurückdenke werde ich wohl im Herbst wieder so etwas machen (Como).


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. November 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Interesse immer...bin aber auch schon gebucht für 2009. Ich spekuliere mit Final Ligure, zur bereits besprochenen Woche im April. Dann habe ich vor mit FraaStruwwelisch einen Technikkurs zu stemmen, Termin noch unklar und dann bin ich in den Sommerferien mit der Family wieder 2 Wochen in Obertirol (mit Bike, klar). Und da ist der Umbrail mit drin.
> Und wenn ich an letzte Woche zurückdenke werde ich wohl im Herbst wieder so etwas machen (Como).



Finale ist eher Ende Mai geplant. Anfang Mai ist für den ein oder anderen potenziellen Mitfahrer die Pause zwischen Winterurlaub und Finale zu knapp.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. November 2008)

Ok, Mai, auch gut  oder besser. 
Wer auch immer dabei ist / sein will: gebt mal Terminvorschläge ab, dann kann ich auch schon meine Geschäftstermine entsprechend freihalten


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. November 2008)

Fährt morgen jemand


----------



## Kulminator (1. November 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hi,
> wieder zurück...das war nicht so toll gestern über / durch den Gotthard. 15-20cm Schnee, 1Grad, Blockabfertigung vor dem Tunnel.
> 
> Hier noch einmal ein paar Eindrücke vom letzten Sonntag am Lago di Como. Tour: Bellano - Monte Muggio - Bellano
> ...



starke Bilder..  

wegen morgen: Ede wollte fahren - weis noch nicht, ob ich auch fahren werde...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. November 2008)

Wann, wo?

Habe um 17.00 h einen wichtigen Termin, aber davor sollte es für eine Runde reichen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. November 2008)

1230 Uhr B8 ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. November 2008)

Hallo Jungs,
ich habe heute leider keine Zeit um zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (2. November 2008)

mtb Ede schrieb:


> 1230 Uhr B8 ?



Ok!1230B8
Bruder, Kulmi pflichtveranstaltung der Wölfe!!!!!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. November 2008)

Was habt Ihr denn so im Visier, heute um1230?
Will mit FS auch fahren, da aber Schularbeiten anstehen wollen wir nicht so ewig


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. November 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr denn so im Visier, heute um1230?
> Will mit FS auch fahren, da aber Schularbeiten anstehen wollen wir nicht so ewig



Kommt doch einfach. Der Weg ist das Ziel ich will auch nicht so lange machen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. November 2008)




----------



## Kombinatschef (2. November 2008)

Nene, wir machen uns jetzt auf die Stollen...heute mittag ist noch mal eine Chemie Einheit angesagt (jetzt geht da gar níchts mehr in den Kopf)

Bin aber diese Woche im Lande, ein NR wäre drin


----------



## Kulminator (2. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ok!1230B8
> Bruder, Kulmi pflichtveranstaltung der Wölfe!!!!!!



Pflichttermine nehme ich für gewöhnlich immer wahr. Bin heute aber irgendwie nicht richtig fit für eine lachmuskelbeanspruchende Runde mit euch... 

wünsche euch viel Spass ...


----------



## der-silberfisch (2. November 2008)

Moin zusammen,

es scheint mal wieder zu klappen  

Bis gleich


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Pflichttermine nehme ich für gewöhnlich immer wahr. Bin heute aber irgendwie nicht richtig fit für eine lachmuskelbeanspruchende Runde mit euch...
> 
> wünsche euch viel Spass ...




schade


----------



## Kulminator (2. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> schade



ja... 

aber diese Woche sollte der eine oder andere NR drinne sein - meine neue P7 will getestet werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (2. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ja...
> 
> aber diese Woche sollte der eine oder andere NR drinne sein - meine neue P7 will getestet werden...



Was haste denn?


----------



## der-silberfisch (2. November 2008)

So, das war ja heute eine nette Tour. Durch meine Schichtarbeit bin ich für jede Runde froh die ich mit euch drehen kann.
Für alle die nicht dabei waren hier der Überblick von heute:









Gruß Robert


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. November 2008)

Ordentliche Runde


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. November 2008)

Stimmt. Auf dem Bild sieht's fast wie 'ne Hahnenkammumrundung aus. 

Aber wenn wir aussen rum gefahren sind, wieso ging's dann ständig bergauf?


----------



## dschugaschwili (2. November 2008)

habt ihr den rocky auch mitgeschleppt? der macht ja jetzt mit unsuwe wöchentlich ne ga nachtritteinheit unter erschwerten bedingungen. ohne licht und so. hat man gehört...


----------



## Kulminator (3. November 2008)

der-silberfisch schrieb:


> So, das war ja heute eine nette Tour. Durch meine Schichtarbeit bin ich für jede Runde froh die ich mit euch drehen kann.
> Für alle die nicht dabei waren hier der Überblick von heute:
> 
> 
> ...



ordentlich 

aber ganz schön viel Mühe und Schweiss für den kurzen Spass zwischen Kilometer 23 und Kilometer 24 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (3. November 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> habt ihr den rocky auch mitgeschleppt? der macht ja jetzt mit unsuwe wöchentlich ne ga nachtritteinheit unter erschwerten bedingungen. ohne licht und so. hat man gehört...



Was heißt hier mitgeschleppt?
Muss aber sagen war ganz schön anstrengend immer so Bergauf.
Was ist mit dir am Donnerstag kommst du mit?
// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ja...
> 
> aber diese Woche sollte der eine oder andere NR drinne sein - meine neue P7 will getestet werden...



Muss wohl noch mal fragen, was hasste denn?


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was heißt hier mitgeschleppt?
> Muss aber sagen war ganz schön anstrengend immer so Bergauf.
> Was ist mit dir am Donnerstag kommst du mit?
> // Rocky



ja, mal schauen wie sich die wettersituation entwickelt.
wenn der bikepark eingebunden würde, erhöht dies die teilnahmezwänge...


----------



## Kulminator (3. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Muss wohl noch mal fragen, was hasste denn?



na ja, ich hab mir ja vor Wochen die Fenix Q5 zugelegt. Die ist net schlecht, alleine aber etwas schwach - wobei die immer noch deutlich besser als die Mirage ist. Hab jetzt zusätzlich eine P7 - die kommt auf den Lenker und die Q5 auf den Helm... Lass uns mal gemeinsam fahren, dann kannst du dich selbst überzeugen...


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> na ja, ich hab mir ja vor Wochen die Fenix Q5 zugelegt. Die ist net schlecht, alleine aber etwas schwach - wobei die immer noch deutlich besser als die Mirage ist. Hab jetzt zusätzlich eine P7 - die kommt auf den Lenker und die Q5 auf den Helm... Lass uns mal gemeinsam fahren, dann kannst du dich selbst überzeugen...



die mit der  p7...ist das ein eigenbau...oder was fertiges?


----------



## Kulminator (3. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die mit der  p7...ist das ein eigenbau...oder was fertiges?



du darfst gerne auch mal mit zum Nightride ... hab dir ne PN geschickt...


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2008)

na da brauch ich aber doch ein vernüftiges licht...ich könnt den siam ja mal fragen
ob er mir die stadionbeleuchtug mal ausleiht

der siam will mit traildesaster am 8 nov. wieder mal nen lampentest machen....was hälst davon wenn du deine mittesten läßt, es soll auch die hope led4 und die lupine tesla dabei sein....wär ne intressante konstellation


----------



## Kulminator (3. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na da brauch ich aber doch ein vernüftiges licht...ich könnt den siam ja mal fragen
> ob er mir die stadionbeleuchtug mal ausleiht
> 
> der siam will mit traildesaster am 8 nov. wieder mal nen lampentest machen....was hälst davon wenn du deine mittesten läßt, es soll auch die hope led4 und die lupine tesla dabei sein....wär ne intressante konstellation



ein Nicolai ist grundsätzlich mechanisch konstruktiv für die Beleuchtungstechnik von Siam ausgelegt - bei Rotwild hätte ich Bedenken  

Habe von dem Traildesaster gelesen - bin aber dieses WE am Samstag abend nicht im Lande. Ne Hope oder die Tesla sind bestimmt klasse - kosten aber auch einiges mehr ... du weisst ja: wenn du Geld ausgeben willst für eine gute Beleuchtung, würde ich mir immer eine Edison holen - das ist m.E. immer noch *die *Referenz ! Wenn du zu Siams Traildesaster hingehst (man sagt, daß man nicht die vorherige Tour mitfahren muss, sondern nur zu Bier und Grillgut kommen darf), dann berichte mal von deinen persönlichen Eindrücken... ich kann dir ja auch meine P7 + Q5 ausleihen?


----------



## Kulminator (3. November 2008)

Hab ich fast vergessen: ich kann morgen abend nicht zum NR - hab tagsüber Seminar und ich weiss nicht, wann ich zurück bin - kann durchaus später werden. Mittwoch abend wäre aber ganz gut. Wer hat Interesse?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ein Nicolai ist grundsätzlich mechanisch konstruktiv für die Beleuchtungstechnik von Siam ausgelegt - bei Rotwild hätte ich Bedenken
> 
> Habe von dem Traildesaster gelesen - bin aber dieses WE am Samstag abend nicht im Lande. Ne Hope oder die Tesla sind bestimmt klasse - kosten aber auch einiges mehr ... du weisst ja: wenn du Geld ausgeben willst für eine gute Beleuchtung, würde ich mir immer eine Edison holen - das ist m.E. immer noch *die *Referenz ! Wenn du zu Siams Traildesaster hingehst (man sagt, daß man nicht die vorherige Tour mitfahren muss, sondern nur zu Bier und Grillgut kommen darf), dann berichte mal von deinen persönlichen Eindrücken... ich kann dir ja auch meine P7 + Q5 ausleihen?



da sag ich dir nochmal zu bescheid...bis wann mußt du wissen ob ich da hingeh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (3. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da sag ich dir nochmal zu bescheid...bis wann mußt du wissen ob ich da hingeh?



Do abend...


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hab ich fast vergessen: ich kann morgen abend nicht zum NR - hab tagsüber Seminar und ich weiss nicht, wann ich zurück bin - kann durchaus später werden. Mittwoch abend wäre aber ganz gut. Wer hat Interesse?



Ich habe Interesse,
dann verschiebe ich ihn (den NR) von heute abend auf Mi. Kann dann wenigstens heute noch zum Dr. G und was fertig basteln

Schaue heute tagsüber noch mal in den Fred, wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt

,der Kombi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. November 2008)

Fährt heute Abend jemand?? Habe morgen keine Zeit, aber heute würde ich mich mal auf den Sattel schmeißen.
Wenn ja welche Uhrzeit??


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> würde ich mir immer eine Edison holen - das ist m.E. immer noch *die *Referenz !



So wie es aussieht hat Lupine sie nicht mehr im Programm!

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (4. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht hat Lupine sie nicht mehr im Programm!
> 
> // Rocky



dann lebt EDE gefährlich...


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich habe Interesse,
> dann verschiebe ich ihn (den NR) von heute abend auf Mi. Kann dann wenigstens heute noch zum Dr. G und was fertig basteln
> 
> Schaue heute tagsüber noch mal in den Fred, wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt
> ...




*Heute Abend trailiger Nightride 1900 - B8*. 

Schweres langhubiges Arbeitsgerät vorteilhaft.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

die werden auf deine lampe beim test verzichten müssen, ich kann am samstag nicht


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> *Heute Abend trailiger Nightride 1900 - B8*.
> 
> Schweres langhubiges Arbeitsgerät vorteilhaft.



Wie gesagt, kann heute nicht....

P.S. Habe gestern mal Sesons gesehen. Immer wieder erstaunlich wie die Profis ihr Bike so unter Kontrolle halten können  ..respekt. Und auch wieder ein sehr schöner Film mit super Aufnahmen und guter Action.


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die werden auf deine lampe beim test verzichten müssen, ich kann am samstag nicht



und wie siehts heute abend aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

willst du das ich kopflos rumlaufe.....


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> willst du das ich kopflos rumlaufe.....



?? wie meinst du das ??


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ?? wie meinst du das ??



Der ist wirr.....


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Der ist wirr.....



kommst du heute?


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

Nee Mittwochs ist schlecht bei mir!
Ist auch immer recht umständlich da ich mit dem Auto kommen muss.
Fahre morgen mit dem Lugga eine Runde. Ist für mich einfacher da ich eh mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit fahre und der Lugga um die Ecke wohnt. Wir werden bald mal einen N8R um den Flughafen einstellen (freitags).

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Schweres langhubiges Arbeitsgerät vorteilhaft.



macht Spass... ist aber keine Pflicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

boah auch noch schwer....


----------



## der-silberfisch (5. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wir werden bald mal einen N8R um den Flughafen einstellen (freitags).
> 
> // Rocky



Ich bitte darum 

Gruß Robert


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

der-silberfisch schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum
> 
> Gruß Robert



Da gehts aber nicht berauf nur an den Brücken....


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Da gehts aber nicht berauf nur an den Brücken....



echt..davon hast bisher noch gar nix gesagt...da muß ich nochmal nachdenken


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> echt..davon hast bisher noch gar nix gesagt...da muß ich nchmal nachdenken



??? was habe ich nicht gesagt??? Du sprichst wirr!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> ??? was habe ich nicht gesagt??? Du sprichst wirr!



das es auch bergauf geht...


selber wirr......


----------



## mzaskar (5. November 2008)

*Friday Night ride* 

Da komme ich bestimmt mal mit  wenn ich denn mal wieder im Äpplertown bin


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das es auch bergauf geht...
> 
> 
> selber wirr......



Ach so.
Wer kommt denn morgen mit?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

vielleicht der carsten...und mich wirst ertragen müssen....wollen wir morgen nach der gafferbrücke mal links fahren?


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> vielleicht der carsten...und mich wirst ertragen müssen....wollen wir morgen nach der gafferbrücke mal links fahren?



Ach an dich habe ich mich doch schon gewöhnt.
Kennst du den Weg links um den Flughafen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ach an dich habe ich mich doch schon gewöhnt.
> Kennst du den Weg links um den Flughafen?



nööö...aber soll ja ne freireitertour werden...ein wenig abenteur muß da schon sein  


PS: nehmen wir licht mit?


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nööö...aber soll ja ne freireitertour werden...ein wenig abenteur muß da schon sein
> 
> 
> PS: nehmen wir licht mit?



ist vielleicht nicht ganz so schwierig, ein eingezäuntes Gelände zu umrunden? Auch linksrum?


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> PS: nehmen wir licht mit?



Denke schon!


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ist vielleicht nicht ganz so schwierig, ein eingezäuntes Gelände zu umrunden? Auch linksrum?



hast du ne ahnung....


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hast du ne ahnung....



andere landen tonnenschwere Maschinen *AUF* dem Gelände - ihr müsst doch *NUR* freireitertaugliche Zweiräder drumrumfahren ...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> andere landen tonnenschwere Maschinen *AUF* dem Gelände - ihr müsst doch *NUR* freireitertaugliche Zweiräder drumrumfahren ...



da haben wir schonaml das erste problem...wir fahren mit cc kisten...also untauglich....die zicke zittert seit ner woche im keller und hat angst das sie wieder fahren muß

na und auf der strecke liegen keine steine..nix...nicht mal ein loch...so ein kram..


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da haben wir schonaml das erste problem...wir fahren mit cc kisten...also untauglich....die zicke zittert seit ner woche im keller und hat angst das sie wieder fahren muß
> 
> na und auf der strecke liegen keine steine..nix...nicht mal ein loch...so ein kram..



du meinst, daß der Rocky mit dem Rocky unterwegs ist und du die Zicke rannimmst?  dazu passt aber die Bodenbeschaffenheit - ohne Steine, ohne Löcher usw... zu blöd nur, daß ich mein Speedbike wider verkauft habe, sonst würde ich mitkommen....


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> du meinst, daß der Rocky mit dem Rocky unterwegs ist und du die Zicke rannimmst?  dazu passt aber die Bodenbeschaffenheit - ohne Steine, ohne Löcher usw... zu blöd nur, daß ich mein Speedbike wider verkauft habe, sonst würde ich mitkommen....



Was ist denn mit deinem Rotwild?


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit deinem Rotwild?



zu viel Federweg für euer Vorhaben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> zu viel Federweg für euer Vorhaben...



Auch nicht mehr als der Uwe oder?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Auch nicht mehr als der Uwe oder?



weniger...


ganze 2 cm weniger !


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> weniger...
> 
> 
> ganze 2 cm weniger !



Ok so wie du deine Federelemente einstellst hat er mehr......


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> weniger...
> 
> 
> ganze 2 cm weniger !




PROTEST ! 

Das müssen wir nachmessen....


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> PROTEST !
> 
> Das müssen wir nachmessen....



Was wollt ihr messen? (meiner ist 2 cm länger oder so...)


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr messen? (meiner ist 2 cm länger oder so...)



genau !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> genau !



Igitt da will ich nicht dabei sein.....


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Igitt da will ich nicht dabei sein.....



wieso ? gibt es einen schöneren Anblick als 2 Rotwilds?


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wieso ? gibt es einen schöneren Anblick als 2 Rotwilds?



Ich kenne schöneres......


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wieso ? gibt es einen schöneren Anblick als 2 Rotwilds?



ja...zwei rote wilde


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich kenne schöneres......



was denn?


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> was denn?



no comment!


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ja...zwei rote wilde



meinst du 2 wilde Rothaarige?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> was denn?





Kulminator schrieb:


> meinst du 2 wilde Rothaarige?


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. November 2008)

back to topic: till 1900 @ B8


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. November 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> back to topic: till 1900 @ B8



wer ist till?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-silberfisch (5. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> wer ist till?



der wohnt hier!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. November 2008)

Habe um ca.21.00 Uhr ein Stile Polizeilich korreckt ausgestatteten Nightrider am CultureClub gesehen. Denke es handelte sich um Kulmi. Habe noch nach dir gerufen hast aber nicht reagiert  . Wusste ja das Rotwild schäu ist aber so schäu..


----------



## Zilli (5. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ach an dich habe ich mich doch schon gewöhnt.
> Kennst du den Weg links um den Flughafen?





Kulminator schrieb:


> ist vielleicht nicht ganz so schwierig, ein eingezäuntes Gelände zu umrunden? Auch linksrum?





Kulminator schrieb:


> andere landen tonnenschwere Maschinen *AUF* dem Gelände - ihr müsst doch *NUR* freireitertaugliche Zweiräder drumrumfahren ...


Babba hat doch de Garmmin debei ; was hädded Ihr dann gärn: fufzisch, säschzisch oder sibzisch gilomeder ?




rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr messen? (meiner ist 2 cm länger oder so...)


*verklemmtmodusan* Ich hab 0 cm hinten  *verklemmtmodusaus*


----------



## Zilli (5. November 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> back to topic: till 1900 @ B8





rocky_mountain schrieb:


> wer ist till?


und wo geht's zurück nach topic ? Ich finds einfach ned in google.maps ...


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Habe um ca.21.00 Uhr ein Stile Polizeilich korreckt ausgestatteten Nightrider am CultureClub gesehen. Denke es handelte sich um Kulmi. Habe noch nach dir gerufen hast aber nicht reagiert  . Wusste ja das Rotwild schäu ist aber so schäu..



ich war dermassen schnell unterwegs - eigentlich kannste mich gar net gesehen haben - so schnell wie ich war...  

Warste im Club?


----------



## Kulminator (5. November 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> *verklemmtmodusan* Ich hab 0 cm hinten  *verklemmtmodusaus*



mit loggaudd hab ich auch ned mehr als du - hinne...


----------



## Zilli (5. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> mit loggaudd hab ich auch ned mehr als du - hinne...


Na, lieber loggin mit 2 cm als loggaudd mit egalwieviel ..........


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. November 2008)

Ihr habt Gesprächsthemen, einfach unglaublich.


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. November 2008)

ist die sache schon meldepflichtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich war dermassen schnell unterwegs - eigentlich kannste mich gar net gesehen haben - so schnell wie ich war...
> 
> Warste im Club?



Ne bin gerade vom Fussball aus Rodenbach gekommen. Stand am Club an der Ampel bis du mir *erschienen* bist.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. November 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> und wo geht's zurück nach topic ? Ich finds einfach ned in google.maps ...



hier


----------



## Kulminator (6. November 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ihr habt Gesprächsthemen, einfach unglaublich.



tja, was tut man nicht alles, um der wehrten Leserschaft was Interessantes zu bieten  



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ist die sache schon meldepflichtig?



trau dich !


----------



## der-silberfisch (6. November 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Babba hat doch de Garmmin debei ; was hädded Ihr dann gärn: fufzisch, säschzisch oder sibzisch gilomeder ?



Moin Babba, kunnst mä bidde mo die roude zukomme lassse.  Am besde alle drai wenns gehd. 

Dankschööö aach.
De Robbäd


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. November 2008)

Flughafenumrundung : Wann,wo Egelsbach ? oder der größere ?


----------



## Zilli (6. November 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Flughafenumrundung : Wann,wo Egelsbach ? oder der größere ?


fast: Wi-Erbenheim 


der-silberfisch schrieb:


> Moin Babba, kunnst mä bidde mo die roude zukomme lassse.  Am besde alle drai wenns gehd.
> 
> Dankschööö aach.
> De Robbäd


Ei mein Bub, Du bist jez (bald) 42joar und Bike-Ing., bisd noch ned aus Krotzeborsch naus gekomme ? 

Im Ernst; ich schicke Dir was im gpx-Format, wenns recht ist. Kann aber Sonntag abend werden, da ich es noch soweit's geht an Deinen Ort (statt Kriftel) anpasse und das Wochenende schon verplant ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (6. November 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ist die sache schon meldepflichtig?


petze


----------



## Lucafabian (7. November 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Flughafenumrundung : Wann,wo Egelsbach ? oder der größere ?



komm halt mal mit


----------



## Kulminator (7. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> komm halt mal mit



will auch mit


----------



## Lucafabian (7. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> will auch mit




wird sich schon ergeben....


----------



## der-silberfisch (7. November 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ei mein Bub, Du bist jez (bald) 42joar und Bike-Ing., bisd noch ned aus Krotzeborsch naus gekomme ?



Ei jedst übbertraibste äbbe. Eschtemol werd isch 41joar und des ist aach noch long bis do hii und aauserdem foer isch immer die onner Rischdung aussm Odd raus wie du 



Zilli schrieb:


> Im Ernst; ich schicke Dir was im gpx-Format, wenns recht ist. Kann aber Sonntag abend werden, da ich es noch soweit's geht an Deinen Ort (statt Kriftel) anpasse und das Wochenende schon verplant ist.



Prima, danke! Nur kein Stress deswegen. gpx ist auch prima. Ich hab nen etrex vista.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. November 2008)

Na Leute was liegt an... jemand am DI Abend am Start ?


----------



## Kulminator (9. November 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Na Leute was liegt an... jemand am DI Abend am Start ?



s o r r y .. kann diese Woche nicht. Aber am Wochenende geht mal wieder was...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. November 2008)

Ich schaffe es die Woche garnicht. Aber ab nächste Woche sieht es wieder besser aus.

Da fällt mir ein das ich mein Bike zu Dr. G. bringen muss.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. November 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein das ich mein Bike zu Dr. G. bringen muss.



Habt ihr da ein Abo?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habt ihr da ein Abo?



Muss mal die Räder auf Rundlauf überprüfen lassen. Da ich das gefühl habe nach dem Sturz am Ochsenkopf läuft da was nicht ganz so rund. Wollte ich eigentlich schon längst gemacht haben aber immer vor mir hergeschoben.

Und ich denke hier in der gegend mit der beste. Und wenn das Rad Aua hat muss es halt zum Onkel Dr. G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (10. November 2008)

Ja nee schon klar.

Kurbel mal schön die Wirtschaft an.

// Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. November 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Na Leute was liegt an... jemand am DI Abend am Start ?



Melde mich ab. Mein Hals gleicht inwendig einem Stacheldraht-Lager. Muss mich erst mal auskurieren 

der Kombi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ja nee schon klar.
> 
> Kurbel mal schön die Wirtschaft an.
> 
> // Rocky



Ob ich das Loch mit diesem Besuch stopfen kann

Dir gute besserung Kombi.

Sehe gerade der Siam hat es auf das Titelblatt vom Forum geschaft.


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. November 2008)

Puuh, da hab ich ja mal wieder Glück gehabt das ich morgen nicht fahren muß...


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. November 2008)

Also bei mir geht morgen nix und am Wochenende auch nicht. Hab immer noch die Spessartweg-Seuche. 
Bin bis Ende der Woche auf einem IT-Meeting auf Teneriffa. Da hats 24 Grad und Sonne... 

Ya nos veremos!


----------



## Kulminator (10. November 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Sehe gerade der Siam hat es auf das Titelblatt vom Forum geschaft.



schon beeindruckend - hab aber keine Lust mit 15 kg Akku auf nem Heckträger durch die Nacht zu düsen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. November 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht morgen nix und am Wochenende auch nicht. Hab immer noch die Spessartweg-Seuche.
> Bin bis Ende der Woche auf einem IT-Meeting auf Teneriffa. Da hats 24 Grad und Sonne...
> 
> Ya nos veremos!



Immer noch..dann hat es dich ja richtig erwischt...na dann mal alles gute und erhol dich auch ein wenig auf Teneriffa


----------



## Kulminator (10. November 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht morgen nix und am Wochenende auch nicht. Hab immer noch die Spessartweg-Seuche.
> Bin bis Ende der Woche auf einem IT-Meeting auf Teneriffa. Da hats 24 Grad und Sonne...
> 
> Ya nos veremos!



sollen wir jetzt Genesungswünsche schicken oder neidisch sein ??


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> schon beeindruckend - hab aber keine Lust mit 15 kg Akku auf nem Heckträger durch die Nacht zu düsen...



Heckträger?? Ich habe nicht mal ein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## judyclt (11. November 2008)

Na was herrschen hier denn für Themen vor? Krank, Urlaub, Gepäckträgen? BIKEN!!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. November 2008)

Krank!:kotz:


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. November 2008)

Rocky: Immer noch oder schon wieder?

Flughafenumrundung?


----------



## Lucafabian (11. November 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Rocky: Immer noch oder schon wieder?
> 
> Flughafenumrundung?



am donnerstag start 18:00 bei mir


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. November 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Rocky: Immer noch oder schon wieder?
> 
> Flughafenumrundung?



Immer noch, aber so langsam geht es wieder.
Habe nur noch einen Husten.
Werde es verm. Donnerstag mal versuchen aber keine Umrundung!

// Rocky


----------



## der-silberfisch (12. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> am donnerstag start 18:00 bei mir



Schade, wäre gerne mitgekommen. 

Durch meine Schicht kann ich frühestens am Freitag ab 18:30. Naja, dann halt ein anderes mal.

Viel Spaß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (12. November 2008)

Do 1800 ist nicht zu schaffen.
Freitags nicht möglich ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. November 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Do 1800 ist nicht zu schaffen.
> Freitags nicht möglich ?



Na, vielleicht bin ich bis dahin wieder auf dem Damm.
Wir können ja auch mal wieder eine Technikeinheit einschieben. Ich melde mich per PN.
D.h., generell muss mich noch etwas zurückhalten. Nächste Woche bin ich im Mutterland des Sauwetters (GB) und die Woche drauf im Mutterland des (?)
muss also fit sein oder bleiben


----------



## Lucafabian (12. November 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Do 1800 ist nicht zu schaffen.
> Freitags nicht möglich ?



ob diesen feitag weiß ich nicht...mal schauen, wenn wir das planen, sollte das aber auch möglich sein

erst fahren und danach noch gemütllich vorm feuer und was essen und trinken....


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. November 2008)

Hi Genossen,

werde heute abend noch auf einen Ausritt verzichten muessen. Der Husten ist absolut noch nicht o.k.

der Kombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. November 2008)

ACHTUNG TOURANGEBOT: SA 15.11.2008 , 1230 Uhr , B8 , mit schwerem Gerät Richtung HK.


----------



## Kulminator (14. November 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ACHTUNG TOURANGEBOT: SA 15.11.2008 , 1230 Uhr , B8 , mit schwerem Gerät Richtung HK.



hmmm..... dann kann ich ja meine langbeinige Dame  mal wieder artgerecht ausführen ...  

Da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. November 2008)

Sorry Jungs kann das WE nicht..


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. November 2008)

Puuh, was 'ne Woche. Zum Glück sind jetzt erst mal 2 Tage frei ehe mein Arbeitgeber wieder nach mir ruft.

Am WE wird's bei mir wohl nichts mit radeln.


----------



## Kulminator (16. November 2008)

brrr... ist das scheusslich draussen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> brrr... ist das scheusslich draussen...



Yep,
aus lauter Verzweiflung gehe ich jetzt noch im Warmen auf die Rolle.
Wie war es denn gestern am Rooster's Comb?
Wir waren nur im Garten Technik üben, so eine 3/4 Stunde...

Wünsche ansonsten eine angenehme Woche, sofern das bei dem Grauen überhaupt möglich ist.

Grusz, der Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (16. November 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wie war es denn gestern am Rooster's Comb?



sehr angenehme Samstagsnachmittagsbeschäftigung. 

Irgendwie siehts zur Zeit überall so anders aus. Und durch das viele Laub haben wir uns sogar 2..3 mal verfahren (haben's zwar gleich gemerkt, aber doch erst mal falsch abgebogen) ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. November 2008)

Rolle : Da mußt Du aber sehr sehr verzweifelt gewesen sein lieber Kombi.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. November 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Rolle : Da mußt Du aber sehr sehr verzweifelt gewesen sein lieber Kombi.



Und dann das ganze auch noch auf einem mir viel zu kleinen Scott. Wie der beruehmte "Aff' auf' Schleifstein".
Ja, aber mollig warm war es...und das war mit Sicherheit besser fuer meine Nebenhoehlen.

Gruss aus dem nasskalten Oxford (heute morgen um 5 aufgestanden und ausser einem Apfel und einem laeppischen Lufthansa-Broetchen noch nichts gegessen )


----------



## Kulminator (17. November 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und dann das ganze auch noch auf einem mir viel zu kleinen Scott. Wie der beruehmte "Aff' auf' Schleifstein".
> Ja, aber mollig warm war es...und das war mit Sicherheit besser fuer meine Nebenhoehlen.
> 
> Gruss aus dem nasskalten Oxford (heute morgen um 5 aufgestanden und ausser einem Apfel und einem laeppischen Lufthansa-Broetchen noch nichts gegessen )



sei froh: die Lufthansa serviert immer hin noch Brötchen... ich hab da schon ganz andere Dinge erlebt :kotz:

Wielange bist du diesmal wech? 

@All: Dienstagsride wird aller Kachelmannvorhersagewahrscheinlichkeit ins Wasser fallen...  Aber es gibt ja noch Mittwöche und Donnerstage...  etc...


----------



## Ted77 (17. November 2008)

hat jemand von euch Infos wegen Nagelbretter Buchberg Anzeige Zeitungsartikel???


----------



## Kulminator (17. November 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch Infos wegen Nagelbretter Buchberg Anzeige Zeitungsartikel???



wie meinste denn das?? Hintergründe??


----------



## Ted77 (17. November 2008)

http://www.gnz.de/index.php?id=8&tt_news=9904

der zeitungsartikel war grösser...

Irgend so ein ******* betreibt da Terror und baut Gimmicks an Trails und Spots. Es häuft sich...und ein NAgelbrett gehört noch zu den harmlosen Dingen.


----------



## Kulminator (18. November 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> http://www.gnz.de/index.php?id=8&tt_news=9904
> 
> der zeitungsartikel war grösser...
> 
> Irgend so ein ******* betreibt da Terror und baut Gimmicks an Trails und Spots. Es häuft sich...und ein NAgelbrett gehört noch zu den harmlosen Dingen.



seltsames Zeugs am Buchberg unterwegs


----------



## Ted77 (19. November 2008)

jop leider...

ist halt auch kein Spass mehr wenn man beim sich bei DH in einen Anlieger pressen will und da ein "angespitzer" Baumstamm auf einen wartet.. ebenso unlustig sind Flaschenhälse in Landungen bzw Landehügeln..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. November 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> jop leider...
> 
> ist halt auch kein Spass mehr wenn man beim sich bei DH in einen Anlieger pressen will und da ein "angespitzer" Baumstamm auf einen wartet.. ebenso unlustig sind Flaschenhälse in Landungen bzw Landehügeln..



es teilt eben nicht jedermann/jederfrau unsere Freude am Biken - aber das ist doch kein Grund für derartige Massnahmen, oder? 

Am HK haben wir mysteriöse Ortsveränderung von grösseren rumliegenden Ästen etc feststellen müssen - kommt besonders gut, wenn viel Laub drüberliegt.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. November 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> jop leider...
> 
> ist halt auch kein Spass mehr wenn man beim sich bei DH in einen Anlieger pressen will und da ein "angespitzer" Baumstamm auf einen wartet.. ebenso unlustig sind Flaschenhälse in Landungen bzw Landehügeln..



Unverantwortlich.  Und das auch noch, wo es so früh dunkel wird und man sowieso eingeschrenktes Blickfeld hat. Ich hoffe das man solche Leute schnell bei frischer Tat ertabt und das Handwerk legt.
Also immer schön Obacht..


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. November 2008)

Gegen diese Grasdackel ist leider kein Kraut gewachsen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Der Intoleranz der Kleingeister kann man m.E. nur mit freundlichem Grüßen begegnen.  Aber auch da merken sicher nur die wenigsten den Feinsinn eines freundlichen Servus.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2008)

Schneetour am sonntag vormittag 



​


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. November 2008)

Und wenns nicht schneit?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. November 2008)

Dann wird's 'ne Fangotour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (19. November 2008)

Na dann wünsche ich euch viel Spass.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2008)

es wird schneien...


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. November 2008)

Wo?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. November 2008)

ganz oben soll die höchsttemp -4 grad sein
und in oberursel 2 grad....

schau dir sonntag abend die bilder an


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. November 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Schneetour am sonntag vormittag
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Wer ist denn der schneidige junge Mann mit den Hot Pants und der gelben Jacke?


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2008)

Also hier schneit es


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. November 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wer ist denn der schneidige junge Mann mit den Hot Pants und der gelben Jacke?



Blos kein Neid.....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. November 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wer ist denn der schneidige junge Mann mit den Hot Pants und der gelben Jacke?




Und ich habe mich nicht getraut dieses Thema anzufangen..


----------



## Kulminator (20. November 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wer ist denn der schneidige junge Mann mit den Hot Pants und der gelben Jacke?



stylepolizeilich aber durchaus korrekt gekleidet


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. November 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wer ist denn der schneidige junge Mann mit den Hot Pants und der gelben Jacke?



Ich könnte mal ein Bild mit schwarzer Hose und blauer Jacke einstellen?
Bruder soll ich das mal tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. November 2008)

Kannst du ruhig machen. Ich habe nicht gegen stylepolizeiliche Auflagen verstossen. 

Das Kamerakind war mit dem Einfangen des wirklich anschaulichen Motivs doch etwas überfordert. Was kann ich dafür, wenn du diesen epochalen Moment nicht formatfüllend einzufangen weisst.


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. November 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kannst du ruhig machen. Ich habe nicht gegen stylepolizeiliche Auflagen verstossen.
> 
> Das Kamerakind war mit dem Einfangen des wirklich anschaulichen Motivs doch etwas überfordert. Was kann ich dafür, wenn du diesen epochalen Moment nicht formatfüllend einzufangen weisst.



Ich finde ich habe diese Momentaufnahme gut getroffen. Kann eine Kamera lügen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. November 2008)

Kombimannwetter meldet...Noch hat es 14 Grade in Mittelengland, aber das dicke Ende ist schon im Anmarsch. Mal sehen, ob ich morgen in einen fliegenden Flieger 'gen Heimat komme. Und dann kommende Woche nach Polen...wird garantiert nicht besser.


----------



## Kulminator (20. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich finde ich habe diese Momentaufnahme gut getroffen. Kann eine Kamera lügen?



los, stell das Bild ein - will sehen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich finde ich habe diese Momentaufnahme gut getroffen. Kann eine Kamera lügen?



Seit der Erfindung von Photoshop: "JA."


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> los, stell das Bild ein - will sehen...



Du kennst doch diese britische Comedy mit dem "kleinen" Golfspieler. Der, bei dem die Beine bis zu den Knien eingegraben sind.

Ich stand für diese sehr erfolgreiche Serie Pate und habe mich selbstlos in einem Feldversuch als erstes Model "betätigt". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gut, Rocky hat für das Bild dann leider doch nicht den World Press Award erhalten, was die einmalige Leistung jedoch nicht schmälert.


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. November 2008)

Ich will den kleinen Golfspieler sehen...

Unser Rocky macht schon eine selbstbewußte gute Figur auf dem Schneebild... und da seh ich ja noch den hkn... gibts den noch? da war mal ne Tour mit nem Stück Kuchen in 1,5 sec...


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. November 2008)

Könnte mir vorstellen heute am frühen Nachmittag eine gemütliche Runde zu drehen, insofern das Wetter mitspielt.

Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. November 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich will den kleinen Golfspieler sehen...
> 
> Unser Rocky macht schon eine selbstbewußte gute Figur auf dem Schneebild... und da seh ich ja noch den hkn... gibts den noch? da war mal ne Tour mit nem Stück Kuchen in 1,5 sec...



den hkn den gibts noch...biken ist aber nicht seine momentane lieblingsbeschäftigung  
hat das mit dem kuchen wirklich solange gedauert? eigentlich läßt er sich bei sowas nicht soviel zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (22. November 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen heute am frühen Nachmittag eine gemütliche Runde zu drehen, insofern das Wetter mitspielt.
> 
> Hat jemand Interesse?



Joa, welche Richtung hast Du denn angepeilt???


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. November 2008)

@[email protected] Richtung Hahnenkamm. So gegen 14.00 Uhr


----------



## Kulminator (22. November 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Richtung Hahnenkamm. So gegen 14.00 Uhr



ist mir heute zu spät. ich versuche im Laufe des Vormittags zu starten.


----------



## missmarple (22. November 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Richtung Hahnenkamm. So gegen 14.00 Uhr



Hmmm, den HK macht meine Asthmalunge bei der Kälte noch nicht mit - da braucht's noch etwas Gewöhnung für die Atemwege...  
Wollte ausserdem nochmal bei Doc G. vorbeifahren und würde dann direkt weiterfahren - ist also auch etwas spät für mich.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. November 2008)

Hejhej,

WoE geht mal garnix, obwohl mich das Weiss da draussen schon reizt (Roosters Comb).
Muss noch Arbeiten, ausserdem Geburtstag (net meiner) & Familienfeier...

Gestern zurück aus UK war der Hammer.
Um 1400 in Oxford losgefahren, recht früh am Airport. Maschine reinkommend schon 1 1/2h Verspätung, raus das gleiche. Gelungene Starkwindlandung in Frankfurt wurde mit spontanem Applaus des vollbesetzten A300 quittiert, wie in alten Charterflugzeiten nach Antalia. Mannomann, unterwegs sind bei einem Durchsacker ein paar Rotweinbecher geflogen...2230 endlich zu Hause. Was für ein Mist.

Haltet mich auf dem laufenden
Grusz, der Kombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. November 2008)

Sagt mal hier schreibt jeder nur noch das er nicht kann oder diese oder jene Uhrzeit nur passt. Ein wenig Kompromissbereitschaft im Sinne einer Gemeinschaft wäre schon angebracht.

Jazz: Bin um 1400 UHR bei Dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (22. November 2008)

autsch abgewatscht - aber angebracht 

ich gelobe hiermit Besserung


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. November 2008)

War heute mit Jazzman eine zügige knackige Runde zum HK.

Fährt morgen jemand evtl. 1300 ab B8 ?


----------



## Kulminator (22. November 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand evtl. 1300 ab B8 ?



Morgen geht was bei den Freireitern im Taunus - 10:30 Uhr HoheMark. Ich ringe aber noch mit mir: erstens wegen der Uhrzeit, zweitens weil ich mein Auto nicht übermässig einsauen will und drittens hab ich Respekt von den momentanen Bodenverhältnissen. Und viertens: erst mal schauen wie es Wetter wird...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. November 2008)

Ede, 13.00 h würde mir passen. Allerdings keine große Runde, 2-3 Stündchen, dann wär ich gern wieder daheim.

Wer ist denn noch am Start?

Taunus klingt zwar verlockend, ist mir aber zu zeitaufwändig, da ich am späten Nachmittag zu den Lions will.


----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2008)

hab mir gestern was eingefangen - Hals kratzt und Nase läuft.  Also passe ich heute...
schade. euch viel Spass..


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. November 2008)

Sorry. Habe mich soeben gegen eine Tour entschieden.


----------



## Zilli (23. November 2008)

der-silberfisch schrieb:


> ...
> Prima, danke! Nur kein Stress deswegen. gpx ist auch prima. Ich hab nen etrex vista.
> Gruß Robert


Endlich  bin ich heut dazu gekommen. Näheres per PeEn .


----------



## Kulminator (24. November 2008)

2 Tage Ruhe und Faulenzen wirken in der Tat Wunder... 
mir gehts mittlerweile schon wieder vieeeel besser und ich kann mich sinnvollen Tages- und Abendbeschäftigungen hingeben.  

Je nach Wetter- und Schneebedingungen werde ich diese Woche die LL-Saison einläuten. Wer Interesse hat, darf sich gerne bei mir melden zwecks Terminabsprache.  

Wie schauts morgen abend aus zwecks Nightride? Besteht grundsätzliches Interesse??


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. November 2008)

Nightride bin ich dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (24. November 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Nightride bin ich dabei.



 nenn mir ne Zeit. Ich könnte sogar tagsüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (24. November 2008)

1900 Uhr  B8 ,vorher werd ich nicht schaffen.


----------



## Kulminator (24. November 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 1900 Uhr  B8 ,vorher werd ich nicht schaffen.



 o.k....


----------



## _jazzman_ (25. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Je nach Wetter- und Schneebedingungen werde ich diese Woche die *LL-Saison* einläuten.



 What's that?


----------



## Kulminator (25. November 2008)

@Jaz: Fahr heut abend mit - dann erklär ich dir das


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. November 2008)

Ich habe die Hockeywoche eingeläutet. Zwei Mal die Lions und drei Mal selbst, die ESH ist momentan mein zweites Wohnzimmer. 

Da muß das Bike im Keller bleiben.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. November 2008)

Bin heute Squashen und morgen Fussball. Sorry...

Würde aber trotzdem gerne Wissen was LL heist.


----------



## missmarple (25. November 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> What's that?



Ever heard of _longwalking_???


----------



## Kulminator (25. November 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Würde aber trotzdem gerne Wissen was LL heist.



für LL bist du noch zu jung ... 

Squashen würd ich auch gerne mal wieder...


----------



## Kulminator (25. November 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 1900 Uhr  B8 ,vorher werd ich nicht schaffen.



Hier ist der LMB für den heutigen Nightride . Klick hier zum Mitfahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (25. November 2008)

LL = Lenker Luder, Sofa


----------



## Ruff Ryder One (25. November 2008)

Servus 

@Bruder Jörn 

Cool mein Radel ist kaputt und bei dem Wetter sieht man mich auch eher in der ESH.

Nur die Preise sind halt echt gut, wen man am Abend nur mal seine Runde drehen will.

Vielleicht kann man ja mal gemeinsam fahren/Laufen gehen. Ich wäre dabei.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. November 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> LL = Lenker Luder, Sofa



Dafür bin ich genau im richtigen Alter.... 

@[email protected] jetzt schon ein 3/4 Jahr regelmäßig ( 1 - 2 mal die Woche ) zum Squash.

Ich muss mal gucken das ich jetzt die tage mal wieder mit euch mitfahre. Bin aber zurzeit extrem demotiviert.


----------



## Kulminator (26. November 2008)

o.k. Freunde, es wird Zeit, daß ihr ein echtes LenkerLuder daumen: Ede, klasse ) Erlebnis habt.  Ich lade hierzu separat ein...

@Sofa: bei dem Wetter nix Ungewöhliches, unmotiviert zu sein. Vielleicht bieten dir im Dezember Touren zu den verschiedenen Weihnachtsmärkten wieder Motivation??


----------



## schu2000 (26. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... echtes LenkerLuder ... Ich lade hierzu separat ein...



Also kein Erlebnis in der Gruppe?? 



Kulminator schrieb:


> @Sofa: bei dem Wetter nix Ungewöhliches, unmotiviert zu sein. Vielleicht bieten dir im Dezember Touren zu den verschiedenen Weihnachtsmärkten wieder Motivation??



Ach grad bei dem Wetter (im heimatlichen Frankenwald) machts mir mal wieder so richtig Spaß. Bei den aktuellen Bodenverhältnissen (Schneeeeee) werden selbst normale Forstautobahnen wieder zu witzigen Erlebnissen  Need for Speed - Frankoniaforest Drift 
Schade nur dass ich Deine Beleuchtungsvorschläge noch nicht umgesetzt hab bzw. mein Geldbeutel damit nicht so 100%ig einverstanden ist  hier braucht nicht zufällig jemand die Einzelteile für ne Selbstbau-Halogenlampe? Hätte da was zu verkaufen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. November 2008)

Ruff Ryder One schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> @Bruder Jörn
> 
> ...



Na ja, mit Publikumslauf hab ich's nicht so. Ich spiel da regelm. Hockey. 



Kulminator schrieb:


> o.k. Freunde, es wird Zeit, daß ihr ein echtes LenkerLuder daumen: Ede, klasse ) Erlebnis habt.  Ich lade hierzu separat ein...
> 
> @Sofa: bei dem Wetter nix Ungewöhliches, unmotiviert zu sein. Vielleicht bieten dir im Dezember Touren zu den verschiedenen Weihnachtsmärkten wieder Motivation??



So'n Cityride mit Treppenrasseln könnte ich mir mal wieder vorstellen. Die Treppen an der Schirn haben bei Glühwein ihren besonderen Reiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @Sofa: bei dem Wetter nix Ungewöhliches, unmotiviert zu sein. Vielleicht bieten dir im Dezember Touren zu den verschiedenen Weihnachtsmärkten wieder Motivation??



Es geht ja nicht um die Tourangebote. Die sind hier immer gut. Und machen mit den Wölfen jedesmal spaß.....Aber das Wetter.   Dann fehlt mir die richtige Jacke ( die ich aber jetzt anfang Dez. holen werde ).


----------



## Kulminator (26. November 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So'n Cityride mit Treppenrasseln könnte ich mir mal wieder vorstellen. Die Treppen an der Schirn haben bei Glühwein ihren besonderen Reiz.



Dafür würdest du die Hockeyschuhe tauschen? ehrlich? 
Dann sollten wir baldmöglichst einen NR nach und in FFM organisieren ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. November 2008)

Wenn ich Zeit habe, bin ich dabei. 

Allerdings hat Hockey in den Wintermonaten die höchste Priorität.


----------



## Hopi (27. November 2008)

pass auf deine Beine auf  Eis kann glatt sein  und die Bande seeeeeehhhhr hart


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. November 2008)

Stimmt. Und die Eismeister sind wirkliche Schlamper. Da verlegen sie die Linien nicht richtig und man stolpert ständig drüber.


----------



## judyclt (27. November 2008)

Wenn hier schon von LL die Rede ist:
Fährt einer von euch auch Abfahrt? Gibts hier in der Gegend lohnende Ziele? Wollte mich mal für meine in zwei Wochen startende Tour nach Madonna fit machen.


----------



## Kulminator (27. November 2008)

judyclt schrieb:


> Fährt einer von euch auch Abfahrt? Gibts hier in der Gegend lohnende Ziele?



yep - Abfahrt aber nur in den Bergen - nicht nur wegen dem Apres-Ski. 

Hier in der Gegend macht mir das Alpinskifahren keinen Spass. Du kannst dich aber über die Möglichkeiten und die Schneebedingungen hier informieren. Vogelsberg (Hoherodskopf) und Rhön dürften wahrscheinlich noch am besten passen...


----------



## judyclt (27. November 2008)

Danke für den Link. Scheint ja durchaus schon was runtergekommen zu sein. Ich war schon einige Male in Winterberg. Von Frankfurt aus knapp 2 Stunden mit dem Auto. Das lohnt sich wohl bei guter Schneelage, da die immerhin rund 20 Lifte haben.
Richtige Berge gibts hier, kann ich nur empfehlen, war ich vorletzten Winter schon:
http://www.adamelloski.com/interne/Webcam.aspx?ID=3226
http://www.funiviecampiglio.it/ted/inverno.htm
http://www.ski.it/cms-01.00/articolo.asp?IDcms=7350&s=706&l=DE


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2008)

Naja, mit etwas Geschick schaffst du es, aus Frankfurt, in 3.5h - 4h an den Arlberg, dann kann man wenigsten Abfahren


----------



## Kulminator (28. November 2008)

Falls ihr morgen nachmittag noch nix vorhabt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (28. November 2008)

Hi,

würde ich gerne mitkommen muss aber mein Auto machen und das werde ich zeitlich nicht schaffen.
Bis die Tage.

// Rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. November 2008)

was machst du denn mit deinem auto?


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. November 2008)

Da ist das Thermostat def und um das zu tauschen musst du beim Audi V6 vorne alles abbauen. (Das Auto wurde um das Thermostat gebaut)

// Rocky


----------



## missmarple (28. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Da ist das Thermostat def und um das zu tauschen musst du beim Audi V6 vorne alles abbauen. (Das Auto wurde um das Thermostat gebaut)



Das ist doch eine generelle Krankheit bei den neueren Audis - ausser irgendwelche Flüssigkeiten nachzufüllen, ist da alles ein K(r)ampf! 
Dann mal viel Spass!!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. November 2008)

Na ja nach 120000 Km darf auch mal was kaputt gehen!
Und sonst hat er nix außer das der Tank dauernd leer ist. Da muss ich öfters mal Flüssigkeit nachfüllen.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (28. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Da ist das Thermostat def und um das zu tauschen musst du beim Audi V6 vorne alles abbauen. (Das Auto wurde um das Thermostat gebaut)
> 
> // Rocky



machst du das etwa selber ???   und dann noch am Samstag - Nachmittag, wenn die Wölfe einen Ausflug planen ???  

sowas....


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. November 2008)

Ja mache ich! Termin steht schon länger als euer Ausflug.
Bis die Tage...


----------



## missmarple (28. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und sonst hat er nix außer das der Tank dauernd leer ist. Da muss ich öfters mal Flüssigkeit nachfüllen.



Das Problem hat meiner auch...... Eindeutiger Reklamationsfall! 
Andererseits will ich mich bei durchschnittlichen 6 l/100 km mal nicht übermässig beschweren.


----------



## Kulminator (28. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ja mache ich! Termin steht schon länger als euer Ausflug.
> Bis die Tage...



Moooment, ich bitte eindringlichst um ein grundlegendes Überdenken der Prioritäten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (29. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Falls ihr morgen nachmittag noch nix vorhabt ...



Bei derart reger Beteiligung muss ich ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, ob wir uns nicht in 3 -4 Leistungsgruppen aufteilen ...  

Hier gehts *heute um 12 Uhr zum Aschaffenburger Weihnachtsmarkt*


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. November 2008)

Neenee, heute, Samstag, trotz bestem Wetter geht nix. Wurde für heute verplant. Morgen eise ich mich los. 
Sonntag, 11 Uhr, B8 Parkplatz. 3 Stunden, gemächlich flach und bergauf. Wenn's nicht junge Hunde regnet.
Und ich muss wieder gaanz unten anfangen, meine Kondi ist im Eimer 

der Kombi


----------



## missmarple (29. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> *Aschaffenburger Weihnachtsmarkt*



Kuchenfrei, aber schee war's! Wenn auch nur knapp dem Schicksal des Keilers entkommen...


----------



## Kulminator (29. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Wenn auch nur knapp dem Schicksal des Keilers entkommen...



warum müssen die Hinweisschilder immer so gut versteckt sein? oder aus anderen Gründen nicht lesbar.. tssss


----------



## missmarple (29. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> warum müssen die Hinweisschilder immer so gut versteckt sein? oder aus anderen Gründen nicht lesbar.. tssss



Schild??? Welches Schild (wo ich's doch beinahe beim Versuch, drunter durchzukrabbeln abgerissen hätte...)?!


----------



## Kulminator (29. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Schild??? Welches Schild (wo ich's doch beinahe beim Versuch, drunter durchzukrabbeln abgerissen hätte...)?!



DAS nennst du krabbeln??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (29. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> DAS nennst du krabbeln??



JA!!! Bei alten Schafen mit Rückenproblemen geht das so...


----------



## Kulminator (29. November 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> JA!!! Bei alten Schafen mit Rückenproblemen geht das so...



ich werde mal eine Aktion ins Leben rufen, daß Treibjagden um 12:47 Uhr zu Ende sein MÜSSEN ! Meinetwegen dürfen die schon um 6:23 Uhr anfangen, um rechtzeitig fertig zu sein...

Ich stell mir eben das nicht sichtbare Schild vor: "heute Treibjagd. Durchgang gesperrt von 6:23 Uhr bis 12:47 Uhr".


----------



## Kulminator (29. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Da ist das Thermostat def und um das zu tauschen musst du beim Audi V6 vorne alles abbauen. (Das Auto wurde um das Thermostat gebaut)
> 
> // Rocky



und Rocky, fährt dein Thermostat wieder?


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. November 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sonntag, 11 Uhr, B8 Parkplatz. 3 Stunden, gemächlich flach und bergauf.



11.00 B8 sollte machbar sein. Gemächlich flach hört sich auch gut an...
Bis später...


----------



## missmarple (30. November 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> 11.00 B8 sollte machbar sein. Gemächlich flach hört sich auch gut an...
> Bis später...



... dann pack mal meine DVD ein...


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und Rocky, fährt dein Thermostat wieder?



Ja aber als das halbe Halbe Auto zerlegt war habe ich gesehen das die Wasserpumpe undicht ist! Die habe ich dann auch noch rausgeschmissen und wenn ich schon dabei war habe ich den Zahnriemen auch noch getauscht.
So wurden aus 20 für ein Thermostat dann ganz schnell ma 400.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (30. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ja aber als das halbe Halbe Auto zerlegt war habe ich gesehen das die Wasserpumpe undicht ist! Die habe ich dann auch noch rausgeschmissen und wenn ich schon dabei war habe ich den Zahnriemen auch noch getauscht.
> So wurden aus 20 für ein Thermostat dann ganz schnell ma 400.
> 
> // Rocky



und funzt es?


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. November 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und funzt es?



Was glaubst du denn? daumen


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. November 2008)

Was ist denn mit kommender Woche Nightride und dann WM?

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (30. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit kommender Woche Nightride und dann WM?
> 
> // Rocky



grundsätzlich sehr gerne - muss aber Montag erst mal die Lage in der Firma checken (hatte ja eine Woche Zwangsurlaub) .. 

Wann hättest du denn so an NR und WM gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (30. November 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sonntag, 11 Uhr, B8 Parkplatz. 3 Stunden, gemächlich flach und bergauf.



Hat Spass gemacht - auch wenn der gefühlte Bergauffaktor bei mindestens 95% lag... 
Und danke für den _sheepway_ am Klappermühlchen, obgleich noch verbesserungswürdig!


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. November 2008)

Yep, war 'ne gute Tour. Wetter hat auch mitgespielt.
Das mit dem Bergauffaktor wird schon noch geben. Man muss den Gegner schätzen lernen  wo ein Uphill ist, wartet üblicherweise ja der Downhill um die Ecke.

NR...den plane ich im Moment mal für den normalen Dienstag ein.
Mittwoch abend kann ich def. nicht, da will mich mein Boss (der in der Firma) am Teammeeting teilnehmen sehen 

der Kombi


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. November 2008)

Jep, schöne Runde heute und wieder mal neue Wege kennengelernt. 
Und der Glühwein in Alzenau hat dann auch die nötige Wärme für den restlichen Heimweg gebracht. 

Ich versuche mir den Diensagabend für einen schönen WM-NR einzurichten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. November 2008)

Äääää,

Beginn der Anzeige:


Nobby Nic 26x2,4 - wie neu - kostenlos abzugeben
Bei Interesse PN

Ende der Anzeige...

Mal sehen, ob ich auf diese Weise den Mörder-Schlappen loswerde


----------



## missmarple (30. November 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nobby Nic 26x2,4 - wie neu - kostenlos abzugeben



Und den Emmentaler-Schlauch gibt's als Gratisbeigabe mit dazu???  Verlockend!!! Aber leider fahr ich nur 2,25er...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. November 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit kommender Woche Nightride und dann WM?
> 
> // Rocky



ich könnte mir den Montag oder den Donnerstag vorstellen. Dienstag und Mittwoch bin ich wahrscheinlich in Dunkel-Deutschland.

Gruß


----------



## missmarple (30. November 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich versuche mir den Diensagabend für einen schönen WM-NR einzurichten.



Jap, der könnte bei mir auch klappen - allerdings arb**tsbedingt (je nachdem, wo sich getroffen wird) wohl nicht vor 1900...


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. November 2008)

Di, 1900 , B8 ?


----------



## Zilli (30. November 2008)

Hallo,


rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit kommender Woche Nightride und dann WM?
> // Rocky


Wenn "WM" Weihnachtsmarkt bedeutet mit GW  (Glühwein) in Ffm. (so habe ich Deine Kürzel gedeutet), könnte ich am Di dabei sein.
Nach diesem Posting 


Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Di, 1900 , B8 ?


frag ich mich, ob ich mit meiner Deutung wirklich richtig lag. Wobei ich ggf. auch an die B8 kommen könnte. Was ist dort denn streckenmäßig (km/hm) angesagt ? Gibbet da auch dann GW ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (30. November 2008)

B8 = Parkplatz an der B8 zwischen Kahl und Wolfgang. Ereichbare WM mit GW Alzenau und Aschaffenburg. km = 40-60, hm = 0-1000 je nach Route.


----------



## Zilli (30. November 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> B8 = Parkplatz an der B8 zwischen Kahl und Wolfgang. Ereichbare WM mit GW Alzenau und Aschaffenburg. km = 40-60, hm = 0-1000 je nach Route.


Also wenn bei 60 km die hm max. so 200 betragen (entspräche einer Flughafenrunde) wäre ich dabei ... reicht ein HT oder lohnt es sich mit 150mm abzustrampeln ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. November 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Di, 1900 , B8 ?



Jaa, Jaa, das brauch ich 

Akkus sind schon am Netz


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. November 2008)

Achja, den GW können wir ja auch in den Thärmo-Trinkplasen transplotieren *hicks*, latürnich *hicks*.
Spass beiseite, der WM in Alzenau dürfte schon wieder geschlossen sein.
Habe da heute am Wegesrand so ein Schild gesehen, was den 29. und 30. ausgewiesen hat.


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. November 2008)

Werden schon was finden mit GW.
Zilli: Fully ist bei unseren Touren angebrachter es sei denn, Schlamm Deluxe läßt uns nicht in den Wald.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Dezember 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wenn "WM" Weihnachtsmarkt bedeutet mit GW  (Glühwein) in Ffm. (so habe ich Deine Kürzel gedeutet), könnte ich am Di dabei sein.
> Nach diesem Posting
> ...



Ich sehe wir verstehen uns!
WM= Weihnachtsmarkt.

Wollte mit dem Luxx unsere Rund am Flughafen drehen (etwas kürzer) und dann auf den WM zum GW.
Wer hätte denn Interesse?

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (1. Dezember 2008)

in HU ist der WM bis kurz vor Weihnachten jeden abend bis 21 Uhr geöffnet. Da liese sich eine schöne Tour ab der B8 zusammenstellen... 

Rocky: du meinst mit der Bezeichnung "WM" doch sicher den "WM in FFM", richtig?


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Dezember 2008)

kulminator schrieb:


> Rocky: Du Meinst Mit Der Bezeichnung "wm" Doch Sicher Den "wm In Ffm", Richtig?



Ja!


----------



## Kulminator (1. Dezember 2008)

prima, das haben wir nun geklärt ... 

Könntest du dir die Einnahme von GW auch auf einem Nicht-FFM WM vorstellen??


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Dezember 2008)

Na klar GW geht immer und überall!
Nur darf die Anreise und Abreise nicht zu umständlich sein.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (1. Dezember 2008)

verstehe... 

du hast ja freudvoll berichtet, daß der Audi wieder funzt - also spricht alles für B8?


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Dezember 2008)

Andererseits, es gehoert bei mir schon zur (bisher privaten) Tradition, zumindest einmal an/vor WN nach FFM auf den WM zum GW zu biken. Der Verkaufsstand an der Ecke / Haus links neben dem Roemer hat gute Quali basierend auf richtigen Franz. RW. Nich' so ne hellrote Ploerre.
Um von HU nach FFM zum WM zu kommen muss man zwar irgendwie auf einer Art MRW fahren, wenn man allerdings re. und li. vom Asphalt faehrt, ist das fast wie trailen 
Warum nicht mal nach FFM?


----------



## Kulminator (1. Dezember 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Andererseits, es gehoert bei mir schon zur (bisher privaten) Tradition, zumindest einmal an/vor WN nach FFM auf den WM zum GW zu biken. Der Verkaufsstand an der Ecke / Haus links neben dem Roemer hat gute Quali basierend auf richtigen Franz. RW. Nich' so ne hellrote Ploerre.
> Um von HU nach FFM zum WM zu kommen muss man zwar irgendwie auf einer Art MRW fahren, wenn man allerdings re. und li. vom Asphalt faehrt, ist das fast wie trailen
> Warum nicht mal nach FFM?



den besten GW auf dem FFM-WM gibts hinterm Römer - namentlich: Weinhaus am Römer. Statt MRW könnte ich ab Fechenheim eine supergeheime Strecke durch die Grüngürtel bis in die Innenstadt anbieten. Bliebe eigentlich nur von HU nach Fechenheim am MRW. Wenn wir ohne Licht fahren, sieht das keiner...


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Dezember 2008)

3000:d


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> den besten GW auf dem FFM-WM gibts hinterm Römer - namentlich: Weinhaus am Römer. Statt MRW könnte ich ab Fechenheim eine supergeheime Strecke durch die Grüngürtel bis in die Innenstadt anbieten. Bliebe eigentlich nur von HU nach Fechenheim am MRW. Wenn wir ohne Licht fahren, sieht das keiner...



Da könnte ich mich anschließen. Wo gehts denn in Fechenheim lang?

// Rocky


----------



## missmarple (1. Dezember 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> muss man zwar irgendwie auf einer Art *MRW *fahren





Kulminator schrieb:


> Bliebe eigentlich nur von HU nach Fechenheim am *MRW*.




 Da *muss* ich ja quasi partizipieren......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (1. Dezember 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Da könnte ich mich anschließen. Wo gehts denn in Fechenheim lang?
> 
> // Rocky



das ist geheim... fahr mit. Treffpunkt am Bierhannes (den kennt man ja)...



missmarple schrieb:


> Da *muss* ich ja quasi partizipieren......



ist der Ruf erst mal ruiniert...   - das Weinhaus am Römer hat übrigens auch ganz leckeren Kinderpunsch :kotz:


----------



## Kulminator (1. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Di, 1900 , B8 ?




bleibts dabei? Routenführung variabel. Wer ist denn nun alles am Start?


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das ist geheim... fahr mit. Treffpunkt am Bierhannes (den kennt man ja)...
> :



Wann seit ihr etwa da?


----------



## missmarple (1. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das Weinhaus am Römer hat übrigens auch ganz leckeren Kinderpunsch



Du bist so gut zu mir!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Kulminator schrieb:


> Wer ist denn nun alles am Start?








 - vorausgesetzt auf der Arb**t kommt nix dazwischen... 

Bleibt's denn bei B8???


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> bleibts dabei? Routenführung variabel. Wer ist denn nun alles am Start?



Wenn's nicht gar zu sehr schifft, bin ich um 1900 da.


----------



## Kulminator (1. Dezember 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wann seit ihr etwa da?



Moooment... da scheint aber was verkehrt zu laufen. Ich hab morgen abend nicht vor, von Hanau über die Parkbucht an der B8 nach Frankfurt zum WM zu fahren. So'n Blödsinn. Wenn wir morgen ab B8 fahren, dann suchen wir uns einen anderen WM. 

Die beschriebene Tour zum FFM-WM wäre dann ein andermal auf dem Programm.  

Also kommst du morgen zur B8, ja?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moooment... da scheint aber was verkehrt zu laufen. Ich hab morgen abend nicht vor, von Hanau über die Parkbucht an der B8 nach Frankfurt zum WM zu fahren. So'n Blödsinn. Wenn wir morgen ab B8 fahren, dann suchen wir uns einen anderen WM.
> 
> Die beschriebene Tour zum FFM-WM wäre dann ein andermal auf dem Programm.
> 
> Also kommst du morgen zur B8, ja?



 dann besteht ja die chance das ich dann auch  noch mitfahren kann


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir bleibt es bei 1900 B8. Würde aber auch gerne mal mit Rocky und Lugga um den Flughafen düsen und dann GW am WM in FFM trinken.
Ich bettele ja schon seit Jahren um einen Termin am FR Abend oder SA ?


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bei mir bleibt es bei 1900 B8. Würde aber auch gerne mal mit Rocky und Lugga um den Flughafen düsen und dann GW am WM in FFM trinken.
> Ich bettele ja schon seit Jahren um einen Termin am FR Abend oder SA ?



na dann werden wir das doch mal hinkriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moooment... da scheint aber was verkehrt zu laufen. Ich hab morgen abend nicht vor, von Hanau über die Parkbucht an der B8 nach Frankfurt zum WM zu fahren. So'n Blödsinn. Wenn wir morgen ab B8 fahren, dann suchen wir uns einen anderen WM.
> 
> Die beschriebene Tour zum FFM-WM wäre dann ein andermal auf dem Programm.
> 
> Also kommst du morgen zur B8, ja?




Wäre auch von der B8 zurück (bei Dir zu Hause vorbei) nach Fechheim usw. gefahren.
Hast' ja Recht. So perfekt soll es (das Wetter) ja morgen nicht sein. Lass und mal den home-run mit lokalen WM machen zum trainieren. Nach FFM können wir immer noch


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Dezember 2008)

[einmischmodus an]



Kulminator schrieb:


> Statt MRW könnte ich ab Fechenheim eine supergeheime Strecke durch die Grüngürtel bis in die Innenstadt anbieten. Bliebe eigentlich nur von HU nach Fechenheim am MRW.


... ich käme gänzlich ohne MRW hin  Aber egal, macht bloß nen gescheiten Termin aus, an dem ich mit kann oder darf 



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Würde aber auch gerne mal mit Rocky und Lugga um den Flughafen düsen und dann GW am WM in FFM trinken.
> Ich bettele ja schon seit Jahren um einen Termin am FR Abend oder SA ?


... dann bettel man beim Richtigen, dann hatt der vllt auch mal wieder einen Grund RuF zu düsen 

[einmischmodus aus]


----------



## Kulminator (1. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann besteht ja die chance das ich dann auch  noch mitfahren kann



wie meinst du das nun?? Kommst du morgen zur B8? 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> [einmischmodus an]
> 
> 
> ... ich käme gänzlich ohne MRW hin  Aber egal, macht bloß nen gescheiten Termin aus, an dem ich mit kann oder darf
> ...



Vorschlag: du guidest uns hin und ich übernehm auf dem Rückweg? Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein geeigneter Termin? Aber das kriegen wir ...


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Vorschlag: du guidest uns hin und ich übernehm auf dem Rückweg? Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein geeigneter Termin? Aber das kriegen wir ...


Kann man schon machen, aber Ihr über Dtz, ich über HU, ist eins so sinnvoll wie's andere. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass wir das unter der Woche zeitlich eh nicht geregelt bekommen. Von daher wäre Treffpunkt Bierhannes schon perfekt und am ehesten umsetzbar


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi Jungs,

wenn das Wetter ok ist werden wir die Flughafenrunde Freitags oder Samstags mal machen.
Aber entweder ist das Wetter nix oder ich habe keine Zeit.
Heute B8 ist mir das Wetter zu schlecht.
Bis die Tage.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (2. Dezember 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Aber entweder ist das Wetter nix oder ich habe keine Zeit.
> Heute B8 ist mir das Wetter zu schlecht.
> Bis die Tage.
> 
> // Rocky



ich krieg nen Koller, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schau 

Wenn sich das Wetter nicht grundlegend ändert, passe ich heute abend ebenfalls...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (2. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich krieg nen Koller, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schau
> 
> Wenn sich das Wetter nicht grundlegend ändert, passe ich heute abend ebenfalls...



Dito!  Man könnte allerdings optional direkt zum GW übergehen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Dito!  Man könnte allerdings optional direkt zum GW übergehen...



Nicht die schlechteste alternative.....

// Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss mich wundern, hier in Mainz ist das Wetter so uebel nicht...14.30h, Mainz, die Frisur haelt.

1900h ist bei mir noch gesetzt


----------



## rocky_mountain (2. Dezember 2008)

14:39Uhr Neu Isenburg Frisur kaputt!


----------



## missmarple (2. Dezember 2008)

In Langen hat's inzwischen aufgehört zu pieseln, dafür windet's gar sehr... Frisur??? Kenn isch net, hab isch net!


----------



## Kulminator (2. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin für heute definitiv raus. Ist mir zu nass und zuuuu ungemütlich heute. Vielleicht hat der Wettergott ja noch ei nEinsehen im Laufe dieser Woche?


----------



## missmarple (2. Dezember 2008)

Also ich würde fahren, wenn's von oben her trocken bleibt...


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin um 1900 an der B8.


----------



## Zilli (2. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich bin um 1900 an der B8.


Ich fahr dann mal los. Hoffentlich isses nich so stauich um Frankfurt .



was tue ich da eigentlich  .. fast alle sagen ab...


----------



## Zilli (2. Dezember 2008)

Bin erst um 18:20 aus'm Bau gekommen. Zw. Kriftel + Flughafen bemerkt, daß der Helm fehlt; ich könn't Sch.... schreien .

Kann jemand dem Mtb Ede oder missmarple per Handy bescheid sagen, dass es mit mir nix wird ? (Hab natürlich auch keine Handy-Nr. von den beiden) Danke vorab.
Ich fahr mir den Frust jetzt vor Ort ab, schiffe es was es wolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Dezember 2008)

@kulmi: hab nicht huete gemeint sondern die tour zum weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Dezember 2008)

Da denkt man an nichts Böses, und wird hinterrücks von 3 lichtscheuen Gestalten überfallen.  Ich würde mich freuen, euch bei nächster Gelegenheit mal bei Licht und in vorzeigbarem Zustand zu sehen. 

Ich hoffe, ihr habt die Runde noch gut rumgebracht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Dezember 2008)

Im Schluss-Spurt auf dem WM noch eine Bude mit GW und unfreundlichem Personal gefunden   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wir hätten dies hier in Erwägung ziehen sollen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber, wir haben es geschafft !


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Dezember 2008)

So ihr Helden. Wie bereits vor langer Zeit besprochen, hier der langersehnte LMB.

Ich seh schon, das mit dem GW gilt es noch zu optimieren.  Lasst uns bei Gelegenheit mal wieder einen Cityride mit optionalem Treppenrasseln anstreben. Am 16. habe ich meinen letzten diesjährigen Arbeitstag vollbracht. Danach sollte ich wieder etwas mehr Zeit finden und wir könnten bsw. am 17. mal gen Ffm. cruisen.


----------



## missmarple (2. Dezember 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hab natürlich auch keine Handy-Nr. von den beiden



Die Erkenntnis hatten wir auch auf dem Parkplatz, als wir gehadert haben, ob/wie lange wir noch warten... 




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Da denkt man an nichts Böses, und wird hinterrücks von 3 lichtscheuen Gestalten überfallen.  Ich würde mich freuen, euch bei nächster Gelegenheit mal bei Licht und in vorzeigbarem Zustand zu sehen.



Wir hätten *doch* die Variante mit der Couch.............  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wir hätten dies hier in Erwägung ziehen sollen:



Aber mindestens!!! Direkt gefolgt von dem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und dem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schee war's!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nur schade, dass der Pfad vom Buchberg runter stellenweise so zugerichtet war...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Das müssen wieder diese Downhill-Rüpel gewesen sein! *lölchen*


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Dezember 2008)

Obacht Frollein, gegen die Verumglimpfung der Bergabfraktion muß ich auf's Schärfste Einspruch einlegen.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Dezember 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Im Schluss-Spurt auf dem WM noch eine Bude mit GW und unfreundlichem Personal gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 vorzeigbare Truppe


----------



## missmarple (3. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Obacht Frollein, gegen die Verumglimpfung der Bergabfraktion muß ich auf's Schärfste Einspruch einlegen.



Den Downhiller will ich sehen, mit 500er Schlappen!!!  Nee, nee, die Lumberjacks haben offensichtlich ihr Unwesen getrieben...


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Dezember 2008)

Schönes Foto aus dem Handgelenk. Gute Runde, nette Leute, Last Minute GW.

Was geht am WE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (3. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Die Erkenntnis hatten wir auch auf dem Parkplatz, als wir gehadert haben, ob/wie lange wir noch warten...
> ...


Sorry, ich hoffe Ihr habt nicht zu lange gewartet. 
Wenigstens habt Ihr GW gefunden; ich kann allenfalls bestätigen, dass es heute keine GW-Stände im Mönch- und Schwanheimer Wald gab.


----------



## missmarple (3. Dezember 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hoffe Ihr habt nicht zu lange gewartet.



Passt schon - waren etwa 10 Minütchen. GW haben wir ja "trotzdem" noch bekommen!


----------



## Kulminator (3. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Was geht am WE?



Gegenfrage: was würdest du denn gerne machen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Dezember 2008)

Schön wäre es, wenn man sich auf den Sonntag verständigen könnte.

Am Samstag habe ich eine wichtige Verabredung im Frankfurter Stadtwald.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Schön wäre es, wenn man sich auf den Sonntag verständigen könnte.
> 
> Am Samstag habe ich eine wichtige Verabredung im Frankfurter Stadtwald.



sowas Blödes: bei ist's genau ungekehrt - auch wenn ich keiner Verabredung im Frankfurter Stadtwald zu folgen habe...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Dezember 2008)

Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wir finden sicher bald mal wieder einen gemeinsamen Termin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (3. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 entweder zum nächsten Freireiter NR oder spätestens am Mount Book ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Dezember 2008)

Nur mal um die Zweifler des gestrigen Abends zu beruhigen - der Tisch ist verbindlich reserviert.


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Den Downhiller will ich sehen, mit 500er Schlappen!!!  Nee, nee, die Lumberjacks haben offensichtlich ihr Unwesen getrieben...



Wir walzen alles platt...........


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Dezember 2008)

Geschwindigkeit erzeugt Auftriebskraft. Daher schweben wir förmlich über den Untergrund.



Zumindest solange, bis es Zeit wird Trüffeln zu suchen.


----------



## missmarple (3. Dezember 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wir walzen alles platt...........



Da brauchst Du aber etliche Runden......

@WE: bei mir ist sowohl Samstag, als auch Sonntag noch nichts fest eingeplant...


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit erzeugt Auftriebskraft. Daher schweben wir förmlich über den Untergrund.
> 
> 
> 
> Zumindest solange, bis es Zeit wird Trüffeln zu suchen.



Trüffel such die Trüffelsau doch nur in Finale.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Dezember 2008)

Na ja, ich wollte deinem vorsorglichen Hinweis eben etwas vorgreifen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Na ja, ich wollte deinem vorsorglichen Hinweis eben etwas vorgreifen.



Was denkst du von mir, so etwas würde ich nie tun.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit erzeugt Auftriebskraft. Daher schweben wir förmlich über den Untergrund.



Der Naturwissenschaftler würde es folgendermassen beschreiben:

"Für den zum Fliegen erforderlichen Auftrieb werden *aerodynamische Effekte *genutzt."  

"Um Auftrieb zu erhalten, muss die anströmende Luft die Oberseite des Bikers mit einer höheren Geschwindigkeit (längere Wegstrecke) als die Unterseite überströmen. Dadurch herrscht auf der Oberseite ein höherer dynamischer Druck als auf der Unterseite. Der statische Druck ist auf der Oberseite jedoch kleiner (Bernoulli) als auf der Unterseite. Da der statische Druck eine auf die Fläche bezogene Kraft darstellt, ergibt eine Multiplikation des (mittleren) Drucks mit der Fläche eine Kraft, die senkrecht zur Fläche wirkt. Wegen des höheren stat. Drucks an der Unterseite zeigt die resultierende Kraft (Auftrieb) nach oben. Durch den niedrigeren stat. Druck an der Oberseite stellt sich zusätzlich ein Sogeffekt ein."


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich wÃ¼rde das mit meinen Worten mal so beschreiben....

Unter der Hangabtriebskraft versteht man in der Physik die Komponente der Gewichtskraft, die auf einer schiefen Ebene hangabwÃ¤rts gerichtet ist.

Die Gewichtskraft FG eines KÃ¶rpers wird in die Hangabtriebskraft FGH und die Normalkraftkomponente FGN zerlegt.

Die Hangabtriebskraft steigt mit zunehmendem Neigungswinkel Î± der Ebene und ist bei 90Â° maximal, nÃ¤mlich gleich der Gewichtskraft des KÃ¶rpers. Die Normalkraftkomponente hingegen ist bei 0Â° maximal und nimmt mit steigendem Neigungswinkel ab.

    F_{GH} = F_G \cdot \sin(\alpha)
    F_{GN} = F_G \cdot \cos(\alpha) 

Also Je steiler und schwerer desto........ na und ist doch klar "mehr Spass".

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (3. Dezember 2008)

ich erlaube mir, deine Formeln um eine weitere Variable zu erweitern:

F_{GH} = F_G \cdot \sin(\alpha) * Federweg^2
F_{GN} = F_G \cdot \cos(\alpha) * Federweg^2

Ergo: je steiler und schwerer und mit zunehmenden Federweg desto "noch mehr Spass"


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde dir nie widersprechen.

Btw. - findet heute abend evtl. jemand Zeit ab halb sieben auf einen lockeren Plausch im Meatpackers vorbeizuschauen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich würde dir nie widersprechen.
> 
> Btw. - findet heute abend evtl. jemand Zeit ab halb sieben auf einen lockeren Plausch im Meatpackers vorbeizuschauen?



Ich....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Dezember 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich wÃ¼rde das mit meinen Worten mal so beschreiben....
> 
> Unter der Hangabtriebskraft versteht man in der Physik die Komponente der Gewichtskraft, die auf einer schiefen Ebene hangabwÃ¤rts gerichtet ist.
> 
> ...





Kulminator schrieb:


> ich erlaube mir, deine Formeln um eine weitere Variable zu erweitern:
> 
> F_{GH} = F_G \cdot \sin(\alpha) * Federweg^2
> F_{GN} = F_G \cdot \cos(\alpha) * Federweg^2
> ...



Aha, die Hochleistungstheoretiker sind wieder am Werk. 
[praxismodus]

Masse schiebt.
Wer spÃ¤ter bremst, ist lÃ¤nger schnell.
[/praxismodus]


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aha, die Hochleistungstheoretiker sind wieder am Werk.
> [praxismodus]
> 
> Masse schiebt.
> ...



[klugschei$$ermodusan]

wir wissen warum wir so schnell sind!

[klugschei$$ermodusaus]


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Dezember 2008)

Schnell müde?


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Schnell müde?



Schnell Bergab!

Sag mal du hasst wohl nix zu tun oder?
Was machen die Weltrettungsaktionen?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Dezember 2008)

Hab alles im Griff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Auch Superhelden haben sich ab und zu ein Päuschen verdient. [hancock]


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Dezember 2008)

Blub......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (3. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Aha, die Hochleistungstheoretiker sind wieder am Werk.



Dieses Hochleistungstheoretiker-Duo wurde nach neusten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen und in einem langwierigen und sorgfältigen Auswahltest zusammengestellt. Sei dir gewiss, daß sie schnell bergauf und auch schnell bergab unterwegs sind (bei Bewertung der Einzelleistung)


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Dezember 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich wÃ¼rde das mit meinen Worten mal so beschreiben....
> 
> Unter der Hangabtriebskraft versteht man in der Physik die Komponente der Gewichtskraft, die auf einer schiefen Ebene hangabwÃ¤rts gerichtet ist.
> 
> ...





Kulminator schrieb:


> ich erlaube mir, deine Formeln um eine weitere Variable zu erweitern:
> 
> F_{GH} = F_G \cdot \sin(\alpha) * Federweg^2
> F_{GN} = F_G \cdot \cos(\alpha) * Federweg^2
> ...





Kulminator schrieb:


> Dieses Hochleistungstheoretiker-Duo wurde nach neusten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen und in einem langwierigen und sorgfÃ¤ltigen Auswahltest zusammengestellt. Sei dir gewiss, daÃ sie schnell bergauf und auch schnell bergab unterwegs sind (bei Bewertung der Einzelleistung)





die geistesblitzer


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Dezember 2008)

Wir haben halt aufgepasst.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Dieses Hochleistungstheoretiker-Duo wurde nach neusten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen und in einem langwierigen und sorgfältigen Auswahltest zusammengestellt. Sei dir gewiss, daß sie schnell bergauf und auch schnell bergab unterwegs sind (bei Bewertung der Einzelleistung)



Die subjektive Wahrnehmung entspricht nicht immer der objektiven Betrachtung.

Der Begriff "Schnell" wird erst in Relation zu einer meßbaren Größe wirklich aussagekräftig.


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Dezember 2008)

Blub blub..


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. Dezember 2008)

normal ist das nicht oder???? 
Wenn ihr so biken könntet wir ihr quatschen könnt, dann müsste sich Darren Berrecloth echt in acht nehmen  

Sorry das musste ich jetzt sagen 

Schönen Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Dezember 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> normal ist das nicht oder????
> Wenn ihr so biken könntet wir ihr quatschen könnt, dann müsste sich Derren Berrecloth echt in acht nehmen
> 
> Sorry das musste ich jetzt sagen
> ...



Obacht kleiner!
Wenn du so oft schreiben würdest, wie du online bist, darfst du so was schreiben, sonst nicht!

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Dezember 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> normal ist das nicht oder????
> Wenn ihr so biken könntet wir ihr quatschen könnt, dann müsste sich Derren Berrecloth echt in acht nehmen
> 
> Sorry das musste ich jetzt sagen
> ...



Wenn du diesen kanadischen Nachwuchsfahrer in einem Atemzug mit uns ausgewiesenen Spezialisten nennst, dann schreib ihn wenigstens richtig. Der Typ hört auf den Namen Darren Berrecloth.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Dezember 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr so biken könntet wir ihr quatschen könnt, dann müsste sich Derren Berrecloth echt in acht nehmen



nicht nur der .. auch alle anderen mit ner grossen Schnauze ...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wenn du diesen kanadischen Nachwuchsfahrer in einem Atemzug mit uns ausgewiesenen Spezialisten nennst, dann schreib ihn wenigstens richtig. Der Typ hört auf den Namen Darren Berrecloth.



als wenn ich den falsch geschrieben hätte


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Dezember 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> normal ist das nicht oder????
> Wenn ihr so biken könntet wir ihr quatschen könnt, dann müsste sich Darren Berrecloth echt in acht nehmen
> 
> Sorry das musste ich jetzt sagen
> ...




Das rettet dich auch nicht mehr. Dein Fehltritt ist durch mehrere Zitate belegt. Versuch eben nie, einem Fallensteller eine Falle zu stellen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. Dezember 2008)

Hast ja recht...ich neige mein Haupt 

Dann noch einen schönen Abend  ihr Fallensteller und Vokabeljongliere


----------



## Kulminator (3. Dezember 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Hast ja recht...ich neige mein Haupt
> 
> Dann noch einen schönen Abend  ihr Fallensteller und Vokabeljongliere



mal eine OFF-TOPIC-Frage: wann fährst du mal wieder mit deinem Rudel?


----------



## missmarple (3. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn hier die Dinge schon ingenieurmässig betrachtet werden, sollte man doch nicht ausser Acht lassen, dass das Glas, welches der Optimist als halb voll und der Pessimist als halb leer zu deklarieren pflegt, für den gemeinen Ingenieur schlicht um den Faktor 2 überdimensioniert ist. Setze Glas = Glühweinkelch und schon schliesst sich der Kreis und wir sind wieder beim Thema "GM" (=Glühweinmarkt)...... *prost*


----------



## Kulminator (3. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Also wenn hier die Dinge schon ingenieurmässig betrachtet werden, sollte man doch nicht ausser Acht lassen, dass das Glas, welches der Optimist als halb voll und der Pessimist als halb leer zu deklarieren pflegt, für den gemeinen Ingenieur schlicht um den Faktor 2 überdimensioniert ist. Setze Glas = Glühweinkelch und schon schliesst sich der Kreis und wir sind wieder beim Thema "GM" (=Glühweinmarkt)...... *prost*



Glühweinkelche (auch solche aus osteuropäischen Manufakturen) sind niemals überdimensioniert, sondern für gewöhnlich unterdimensioniert ...


----------



## missmarple (3. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Glühweinkelche (auch solche aus osteuropäischen Manufakturen) sind niemals überdimensioniert, sondern für gewöhnlich unterdimensioniert ...



Obgleich dieser Missstand offensichtlich ist, sollten eingehende Untersuchungen diesbezüglich in Erwägung gezogen werden......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin am Samstag zwar in FFM auf dem WM am GWS, aber nicht mit dem LV sondern mit FAM. Sorry.
Sonntag ist biken vorgebucht. Egal was.

gute Nacht


----------



## Zilli (3. Dezember 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich wÃ¼rde das mit meinen Worten mal so beschreiben....
> 
> Unter der Hangabtriebskraft versteht man in der Physik die Komponente der Gewichtskraft, die auf einer schiefen Ebene hangabwÃ¤rts gerichtet ist.
> 
> ...





Kulminator schrieb:


> ich erlaube mir, deine Formeln um eine weitere Variable zu erweitern:
> 
> F_{GH} = F_G \cdot \sin(\alpha) * Federweg^2
> F_{GN} = F_G \cdot \cos(\alpha) * Federweg^2
> ...


Berufsbedingt 

 muÃ ich mich auch zu Wort melden 

:
Ist dabei auch eine WirtschaftlichkeitsprÃ¼fung gemacht worden, die die Ã¶konomischen Auswirkungen im diametralen VerhÃ¤ltnis zum Nutzen bewertet 

? Nicht das Ihr dabei noch in eine _Schieflage_ geratet


----------



## schu2000 (3. Dezember 2008)

Wasn hier los? Bin ich bei www.akademiker-news.de gelandet??  
Kulmi, wird Zeit dass Du mal wieder ein paar Tage in der Heimat verbringst...  da hats heut übrigens wieder kräftig geschneit!! Die nächste Kältewelle kann kommen, ich bin für alles bereit


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich seh schon, die Tendenz geht gen Sonntag. Welche Routen kämen in Frage? Fangotour durch den Spessart, Schneetour im Taunus? Egal wo, wie lässt sich das mit der Flüssigkeitszufuhr kombinieren?


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Dezember 2008)

Kulmi : Um auf Deine Frage vor ca. 73 Posts zurückzukommen.

SA 1300 ab B8 je nach Stärke des Regens nah oder fern Richtung WM mit GW (Schwerpunkt)

SO siehe oben.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Dezember 2008)

Ede, jetzt wollen wir aber bitte nicht kleinlich sein. Was sind 73 Posts in einem lebhaften Fred? An guten Tagen schaff ich die allein.


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. Dezember 2008)

Du bist ja auch der Posting Papst...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Dezember 2008)

Wie kommst du denn da drauf?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn da drauf?



Oder man hat Urlaub...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Dezember 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Berufsbedingt
> 
> muß ich mich auch zu Wort melden
> 
> ...



Oh jeh, jetzt melden sich auch noch Controler zu worte!
Die sollten erst mal zusehen ihre sieben Sachen zum Biken zu packen....

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (4. Dezember 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wasn hier los? Bin ich bei www.akademiker-news.de gelandet??
> Kulmi, wird Zeit dass Du mal wieder ein paar Tage in der Heimat verbringst...  da hats heut übrigens wieder kräftig geschneit!! Die nächste Kältewelle kann kommen, ich bin für alles bereit



damit kannst du ja endlich mal mit mir mithalten  




Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi : Um auf Deine Frage vor ca. 73 Posts zurückzukommen.
> 
> SA 1300 ab B8 je nach Stärke des Regens nah oder fern Richtung WM mit GW (Schwerpunkt)
> 
> SO siehe oben.



 welcher Regen? ich hoffe auf Schneefall...


----------



## missmarple (4. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SA 1300 ab B8 je nach Stärke des Regens nah oder fern Richtung WM mit GW (Schwerpunkt)



 Guuuter Plan!   
Hmmm, auf so viele GM-Besuche hab ich's die letzten 10 Jahre aufsummiert nicht gebracht...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Dezember 2008)

GM? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GlühMarkt?


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> GM?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sag ich doch "Frauen versteht _Mann_ nicht".


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Dezember 2008)

Der vollständige Satz wird dann wohl lauten: "Auf den GM (GlühMarkt) auf einen WW (WeihnachtsWein), ..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (4. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> GM?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fast!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  GM = Glüh_wein_Markt!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stammt noch aus Zeiten, als selbiger um die Ecke vom Hörsaal war...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Sag ich doch "Frauen versteht _Mann_ nicht".



Auch _das_ kann man üben!


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Auch _das_ kann man üben!



Nee das habe ich schon viele Jahre versucht und aufgegeben.....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Dezember 2008)

Das scheinen ja spannende Vorlesungen gewesen zu sein, wenn man freiwillig GW trinken geht.


----------



## missmarple (4. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das scheinen ja spannende Vorlesungen gewesen zu sein, wenn man freiwillig GW trinken geht.



Man stelle sich folgendes Szenario vor: ein übermotivierter Jungdoktorand steht in einer Hydraulik-Vorlesung, schmiert etliche qm Tafel mit Integralen voll, um zu der faszinierenden Erkenntnis zu gelangen, dass der Flächeninhalt eines Rechtecks dem Produkt der beiden Seitenlängen entspricht......  Noch Fragen?!


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Dezember 2008)

Glühmarkt gefällt mir... wir bringen den Stand vom DI Abend zum Glühen


----------



## Kulminator (4. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> ... dass der Flächeninhalt eines Rechtecks dem Produkt der beiden Seitenlängen entspricht..



ist das so??


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Man stelle sich folgendes Szenario vor: ein übermotivierter Jungdoktorand steht in einer Hydraulik-Vorlesung, schmiert etliche qm Tafel mit Integralen voll, um zu der faszinierenden Erkenntnis zu gelangen, dass der Flächeninhalt eines Rechtecks dem Produkt der beiden Seitenlängen entspricht......  Noch Fragen?!



Lass uns gehen.


----------



## randi (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Ihr Spessartwölfe,

melde mich mal wieder. Wie geht es Euch!? 

Wie sehen eure Planungen bezüglich Weihnachtsfeier aus? Letztes Jahr die am Buchberg war  Wann und wo feiert Ihr heuer???

Unsere kleine Gelnhäuser Bikerrunde plant am Dienstag den 23.12  so um 19:30 eine Weihnachtsfeier. Ort wahrscheinnlich in der Tangente in Hailer.
Die Arbeit ist vorbei und Weihnachten steht vor der Tür. Vielleicht der richtige Zeitpunkt das vergangene und kommende Bikerjahr zu feiern?

Wer kommen will, alle Bikerinnen und Biker sind eigeladen.

Ciao Andi 

__________________
Verkaufe neue unbenutzte Teile:
Rock Shox Reba SL Modell 2009 disconly
Juicy Disc Bremse Matchmaker mit Sram X9 Trigger
Mehr Details per PN oder e-mail


----------



## randi (4. Dezember 2008)

Sehe 20.12 ist schon eingetragen. M..t im Terminkalender steht 19Uhr Konzert!??! Das muß gleich mit der Regierung entsprchend der Wichtigkeit korrigiert werden


----------



## missmarple (4. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Glühmarkt gefällt mir... wir bringen den Stand vom DI Abend zum Glühen



Jaaaaaa!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*trällermodus an* 
_The roof, the roof, the roof is on fire. We don't need no water let the motherf***er burn. Burn motherf***er. Burn!_




*und wieder aus*




Kulminator schrieb:


> ist das so??



Ich seh schon, die Variante mit den Integralen hätte auch von Dir sein können....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Lass uns gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (4. Dezember 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Spessartwölfe,
> 
> melde mich mal wieder. Wie geht es Euch!?
> 
> ...




schick doch mal ne Anfahrtskizze zum Lokal. wenn ich im Lande bin, schau ich mal vorbei...


----------



## Kulminator (4. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, die Variante mit den Integralen hätte auch von Dir sein können....



Integralrechnungen sind was für Jungakademiker. Unsereiner denkt in Differentialgleichungen in mehrdimensionalen Matrizen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Dezember 2008)

Kulmi, willst du dich für's Glücksrad bewerben?


----------



## missmarple (4. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kulmi, willst du dich für's Glücksrad bewerben?



Als Buchstabenfee??????


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Dezember 2008)

Dann red ihm mal gut zu, vielleicht macht er's ja. Auf mich hört er nicht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Integralrechnungen sind was für Jungakademiker. Unsereiner denkt in Differentialgleichungen in mehrdimensionalen Matrizen...



Dreisatz is scho zu pfuil


----------



## Kulminator (4. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kulmi, willst du dich für's Glücksrad bewerben?



da muss ich leider passen - meine Qualitäten sind einzig den öffentlich Rechtlichen vorbehalten...


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MM Du gehst ja richtig ab

Sehr gut so, dann bist Du bereit für die Welle


----------



## Kulminator (4. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> MM Du gehst ja richtig ab
> 
> Sehr gut so, dann bist Du bereit für die Welle



du willst es wissen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (4. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Mtb Ede schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sehr gut so, dann bist Du bereit für die Welle
> ...



Oha, in was hab ich mich da jetzt mit der Bloodhound Gang reinmanövriert??? *schluck*  
Welle?????????????


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Dezember 2008)

Immer ruhig bleiben. Ist alles halb so wild.

Ede - können wir das nicht am Sonntag fahren? Da ist auch besseres Wetter angesagt.


----------



## Zilli (5. Dezember 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Oh jeh, jetzt melden sich auch noch Controller zu worte!
> Die sollten erst mal zusehen ihre sieben Sachen zum Biken zu packen....
> 
> // Rocky


*grmlmgrrgrmllrgrgrfff* ... die Investition in eine Checkliste wäre zu überlegen ....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Dezember 2008)

+++ OFF TOPIC +++

Kid Rock, Freitag 12.12.2008, 20.00 h, Stadthalle Offenbach

Ich wollte mit einem Kollegen hin, leider hat ihn seine Holde kurzfristig zu einer Familienfeier vergattert und sein Ticket wäre nun zum Selbstkostenpreis verfügbar.

Hat jemand Interesse mitzukommen? 
Hier haben sich in dieser Woche doch Headbanger und aufstrebende Nachwuchskünstler geoutet. Wäre das nicht was für die angehenden Popstars?

First come - first serve


----------



## randi (5. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> schick doch mal ne Anfahrtskizze zum Lokal. wenn ich im Lande bin, schau ich mal vorbei...



Hallo Kulminator und alle Spessartwölfe, Biker ....

Die Tangente ist in Hailer an der Hauptstraße. A66 Richtung Gelnhausen, Abfahrt West, dann Richtung Hailer (BügerKing, Mercedes Kunzmann) 
In Hailer durch den Kreisel durch immer die Haupststraße lang und direkt vor der ersten Ampel rechts abbiegen und gleich wieder links und dort parken. Bist dann schon vor der Tangente. Mann/Frau braucht kein GPS oder Karte findet Ihr auch so ;-)))

http://www.bistro-tangente.de/


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Dezember 2008)

Samstag geht bei mir nicht. Bin den ganzen Tag mit meinem Kleinen on Tour, aber Sonntagvormittag / -mittag hätte ich Lust und Zeit auf eine Runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (5. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi : Um auf Deine Frage vor ca. 73 Posts zurückzukommen.
> 
> SA 1300 ab B8 je nach Stärke des Regens nah oder fern Richtung WM mit GW (Schwerpunkt)
> 
> SO siehe oben.



[zurückrudermodusan] ähhmmm, ich hab den Samstag und den Sonntag verwechselt. Ich kann also Samstag NICHT - dafür geht's Sonntag. Die Mehrheit ist ohnehin für Sonntag, also passts ja wieder... 
[zurückrudermodusaus]...


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Dezember 2008)

O.K. Sonntag dann. Uhrzeit 1300, B8? Lieblingsrunde mit schwerem Gerät?oder WAB mit den Zicken zum WM?


----------



## missmarple (5. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> O.K. Sonntag dann. Uhrzeit 1300, B8? Lieblingsrunde mit schwerem Gerät?oder WAB mit den Zicken zum WM?



In Ermangelung schweren Geräts würde meine Wenigkeit Letzteres favorisieren...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Dezember 2008)

Solange meine Asphaltallergie halbwegs Beachtung findet, bin ich für fast jede Schandtat zu haben.


----------



## missmarple (5. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Solange meine Asphaltallergie halbwegs Beachtung findet, bin ich für fast jede Schandtat zu haben.



Wenn jeder ein Eimerchen mitführt, das wir im Wald mit Schlamm befüllen, liesse sich womöglich sogar die Zwangsasphalteinheit zum GM tarnen......


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Dezember 2008)

Tarnen und täuschen, soso. Mit welch hinterhältigen Tricks hier doch mitunter zu arbeiten versucht wird.


----------



## missmarple (5. Dezember 2008)

Da meint man's gut mit Dir und zum Dank wird einem Hinterhältigkeit unterstellt...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Dezember 2008)

Asphaltallergie ist nicht zu unterschätzen. So ein Allergieschock ist nur sehr schwer zu therapieren, da muß man gehörig auf der Hut sein und rechtzeitig gegenwirken.


----------



## missmarple (5. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Asphaltallergie ist nicht zu unterschätzen. So ein Allergieschock ist nur sehr schwer zu therapieren, da muß man gehörig auf der Hut sein und rechtzeitig gegenwirken.



In der Tat - das wurde am Dienstag Abend nachhaltig unter Beweis gestellt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Dezember 2008)

Ausserdem,

man kann auch hübsch dreckig werden, obwohl man zwangsweise Asphalt fahren musste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (6. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> O.K. Sonntag dann. Uhrzeit 1300, B8? Lieblingsrunde mit schwerem Gerät?oder WAB mit den Zicken zum WM?



ich hätte grundsätzlich kein Problem, mit schwerem Gerät zum WM zu fahren ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Dezember 2008)

Ede - confirmed.

Das verspricht ja eine muntere Runde zu werden.


----------



## _jazzman_ (6. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich hätte grundsätzlich kein Problem, mit schwerem Gerät zum WM zu fahren ...



Ich hab gar keine Zicke... 
Bin um 1300 an der B8, egal was gefahren wird und egal wohin.


----------



## missmarple (6. Dezember 2008)

... in der Hoffnung, dass dieses elende Dauergepiesel bis dahin aufhört!!! So langsam schlägt mir das auf's Gemut......


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

grade runter vom FFM WM. Sagenhaftes Gedränge! Wenn ich mir da vorstelle, das Wölferudel brettert da mit schwerem Gerät und voller Montur rein, das gibt Knatsch.
Allerdings, die gebrannten Mandeln (Chili-Variante) sind klasse und der Glühwein im 'Alt Limpurg' gut wie immer

Dennoch die Frage, welches Gebiet streben wir morgen zur Ausfahrt an? Spessart, mit Umkehrpunkt in Aschaffenburg (auf Höhe der Veranstaltung am Schloss)?
Fraa Struwwelisch hätte auch Lust auf die morgige Tour


till later


----------



## missmarple (6. Dezember 2008)

Was den GW angeht, hätte ich übrigens noch einen rudelgerechten Vorschlag zur Ergänzung der Standardausrüstung. Hiermit könnte man einer Wiederholung der dienstäglichen Schmach, aus Pappbechern schlürfen zu müssen, Einhalt gewähren:


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Dezember 2008)

Sieh an, sieh an, durchaus kreativ, unser Jungwölfchen.


----------



## missmarple (6. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sieh an, sieh an, durchaus kreativ, unser Jungwölfchen.



Die Ehre gebührt dem Hause Magura...  Im Übrigen muss ich des Protokolls halber auf meinen Schafsstatus insistieren!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Dezember 2008)

werd mal schauen ob ichs nicht auch schaffe...1300, B8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-silberfisch (6. Dezember 2008)

wenns ne ganz kleine Runde werden soll empfehle ich den WM in Großkrotzenburg 

Gruß Robert


----------



## Zilli (6. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> werd mal schauen ob ichs nicht auch schaffe...1300, B8


wenn ich ihn nicht vergesse

, bestimmt . 

Also:
Bike, Rucksack, Hose, Hemd, Jacke, Schuhe, SealSkins, Lampe, Essen, Trinken, Geld für GW, Autoschlüssel .... irgendwas .... 

 jo, Bufftuch.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2008)

Uuiihh, das scheint nachher  ja richtig voll zu werden. [staun]


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> wenn ich ihn nicht vergesse
> 
> , bestimmt .
> 
> ...



[veranstaltungshinweis] Ein Helm [/veranstaltungshinweis]

Die Wollmütze mag in Feldversuchen ja besser abschneiden, dennoch wäre die traditionelle Kopfbedeckung ratsam.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm, was sich wohl hinter GW verbirgt 

ein Schreibfehler und es sollte GV heissen  aber ich dacht ihr wollte biken  oder ist das in anderen Revieren Schnuppern und GW einfach nur eine Art Geheimsprache  

Na wenn da mal nicht die liebenden dahinter kommen


----------



## Zilli (7. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> [veranstaltungshinweis] Ein Helm [/veranstaltungshinweis]
> 
> Die Wollmütze mag in Feldversuchen ja besser abschneiden, dennoch wäre die traditionelle Kopfbedeckung ratsam.


Danke für Deinen Hinweis, ich hätt ihn glatt vergessen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (7. Dezember 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Danke für Deinen Hinweis, ich hätt ihn glatt vergessen:



Hmmm, da sehe ich ein gewisses Optimierungspotential in Sachen c_w-Wert......


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2008)

Ging nicht das Gerücht rum, heute wäre es zumindest von oben trocken? Wenn ich diesen Schwindler erwische.


----------



## missmarple (7. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ging nicht das Gerücht rum, heute wäre es zumindest von oben trocken? Wenn ich diesen Schwindler erwische.



Also auf dieser Seite des reissenden Flusses kommt seit einiger Zeit nix mehr von oben nach......


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2008)

Was machst du denn da? Ist das ein Regentanz?


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Dezember 2008)

Also, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue zeigen sich eindeutig blaue Wolkenlücken !
Von oben werden wir trocken bleiben, von unten garantiert nass und dreckig


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Dezember 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue zeigen sich eindeutig blaue Wolkenlücken !
> Von oben werden wir trocken bleiben, von unten garantiert nass und dreckig



Genau das brauche ich mal wieder.... 

Habe heute ZEIT und richtig Lust auf ein Ausflug. Bin dabei.
Kombi wollen wir zusammen zur B8?? Wenn ja wann soll ich bei dir sein??


----------



## missmarple (7. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was machst du denn da? Ist das ein Regentanz?



Wenn schon, dann *Anti-*Regentanz, bitte! Eigentlich wollte ich damit meiner Freude ob der Beendigung des Dauerregens Ausdruck verleihen - aber mir scheint, ich muss die Performance nochmal überarbeiten...


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Dezember 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Genau das brauche ich mal wieder....
> 
> Habe heute ZEIT und richtig Lust auf ein Ausflug. Bin dabei.
> Kombi wollen wir zusammen zur B8?? Wenn ja wann soll ich bei dir sein??



12.45h bei mir zu Hause, dann gondeln wir zur B8


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Dezember 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> 12.45h bei mir zu Hause, dann gondeln wir zur B8



Gebongt...


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2008)

mist boden im spessart....liegt nur zeugs rum...nacher wed ich mal schauen was drinsteckt...aber schee wars


und do steht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2008)

Du bist der einzige, der sich am Glühweinstand einen Platten holt. Das ist einfach unglaublich.

Ach ja, durch die Bulau lohnt es im Moment nicht zu fahren. Die Kinzig leidet nicht an Wasserarmut und die Autobahnunterführung steht gut einen halben Meter unter Wasser. So bin ich dann unfreiwillig und unverschuldet zu einer xx-Einlage gekommen.


----------



## missmarple (7. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mist boden im spessart....liegt nur zeugs rum...



Wem sagste das - manchmal liegen da auch Schafe rum......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






... oder das BZK (Buchsbaum-Zerstörungs-Kommando) treibt sein Unwesen:






Yours,
dabbischkeit.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Wem sagste das - manchmal liegen da auch Schafe rum......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gelungener Sonntags Ausflug  .
Auf dem Bild sehen wir so  ..... Sauber aus.


----------



## missmarple (7. Dezember 2008)

Ach so, wo wir's vorhin teilweise schon davon hatten: was empfiehlt denn das fachkundige Auditorium pedaltechnisch?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und wie schaut's Dienstag in Sachen NR aus???


----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2008)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Gelungener Sonntags Ausflug  .
> Auf dem Bild sehen wir so  ..... Sauber aus.



sind ja auch von vorne abgelichtet ..  

Tolle Runde heute 

Seit heute wissen wir, daß
1) Zicken nur eingeschränkt spessarttauglich sind
2) Buchsbäume unseren besonderen Schutz benötigen. Ich werd mal ein Spendenkonto einrichten  
3) schieben nicht gut für die Knochen ist... 

schönen Sonntag noch...

Morgen steht bei mir LL auf dem Programm - will jemand mit?


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ach so, wo wir's vorhin teilweise schon davon hatten: was empfiehlt denn das fachkundige Auditorium pedaltechnisch?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Truvativ Holzfeller mit Mörderpins ein bißchen schwer 563g fahr ich, bin zufrieden.
In der Mountainbike 12/08 war eine ganz gute Auswahl vorgestellt davon würd ich mir mal die NC-17 Sudpin 3 S-Pro ,80 EUR/ 398g anschauen, oder DMR V12 Magnesium 100EUR/433g.

DI, 1900, B8 wie üblich wenn es mal nicht regnet.


----------



## missmarple (7. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Truvativ Holzfeller mit Mörderpins ein bißchen schwer 563g fahr ich, bin zufrieden.
> In der Mountainbike 12/08 war eine ganz gute Auswahl vorgestellt davon würd ich mir mal die NC-17 Sudpin 3 S-Pro ,80 EUR/ 398g anschauen, oder DMR V12 Magnesium 100EUR/433g.



Danke! Die Zusammenstellung in der MB hab ich mir die Tage auch schonmal zu Gemüte geführt gehabt, aber ich verlasse mich bei sowas lieber auf "persönliche" Empfehlungen. 
(Dann kann man im Zweifelsfall wen anmaulen, wenn's nix taugt... )




Mtb Ede schrieb:


> DI, 1900, B8 wie üblich wenn es mal nicht regnet.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ach so, wo wir's vorhin teilweise schon davon hatten: was empfiehlt denn das fachkundige Auditorium pedaltechnisch?!



hab die NC17, die sind klasse, schön leicht, die hohen pins bieten nen super halt und saubere löcher stanzen sie auch ins schienenbein, auch mehrfach und immer wieder


----------



## Zilli (7. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Tour, genau das richtige für meine bedingt vorhandene Kondition (195 HFmax. nach den zwei überhoppelten Bäumchen bergauf).
Ich hab wg. Donnerstag oder wann auch immer ne Tour zusammengeklickt, die vom Eisernen Steg Richtung südwest übern Lerchesberg zur Gafferbrücke am Flughafen führt und dann in kürzester Form südlich um den Flughafen herum an der 18West vorbei, Richtung Main und am Main entlang wieder zurück zum Eisernen Steg. Wären 48km (wenn wir unter der 18West durch den Autotunnel [hust] fahren, wären es 2-3 km weniger). 
Erst nach der Klickerei habe ich realisiert, dass ich Donnerstag (geschäftsbedingt) gar nicht kann  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (7. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hab die NC17, die sind klasse, schön leicht, die hohen pins bieten nen super halt und saubere löcher stanzen sie auch ins schienenbein, auch mehrfach und immer wieder


Dann ergänze doch Deine Ausführungen um ein paar Tips zur Sanierung und Pflege der Einschlagstellen (evtl. noch ein paar medidative Hinweise zur Schmerzbehandlung)


----------



## Zilli (7. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ach so, wo wir's vorhin teilweise schon davon hatten: was empfiehlt denn das fachkundige Auditorium pedaltechnisch?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn Du hüpfen möchtest, ist auch die richtige Auswahl der Schuhe wichtig. Sollten dann spezielle für Flatpedale sein, z.B. die von 5 Ten (hat der Uwe) oder die SH-MP90 von Shimano (hab ich).
[ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit]


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2008)

Die Tenfive kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Zusammen mit den richtigen Pins hat man mehr Halt als mit Clickies. So einfach auf'm Pedal rumrutschen ist da nicht drin. 

Und wie ich in Finale feststellen durfte, sind sie auch wasserdicht. Das Wasser, das einmal drin ist, kommt so schnell nicht raus.


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Dann ergänze doch Deine Ausführungen um ein paar Tips zur Sanierung und Pflege der Einschlagstellen (evtl. noch ein paar medidative Hinweise zur Schmerzbehandlung)



behandlung:
-nach dem einschlag möglichst schnell desinfizieren

schmerzbehandlung:
-ganz wichtig, die wunde nicht begutachten, einfach nur ignorieren auch wenns irgendwie warm am bein runterläuft. der schmerz setzt erst nach der sichtung ein 

-oft genug einschlagen lassen, dann tut nur noch der zweite einschlag auf die geschwollene stelle des vorherigen weh. der schmerzt dann aber richtig, *richtig*


----------



## missmarple (7. Dezember 2008)

Danke den Herren für den regen Informationsfluss!  Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand mitteilen könnte, ob/wo hier im Umland diese Zahlen-Schlappen verkauft werden, könnte ich mir die Mühe sparen, das alphabetische  , 10-seitige Händlerverzeichnis des Herstellers zu Durchwühlen... Thx! 



_Edit: Kommando zurück - hab gerade gesehen, dass der Kronberger Fachhandel die führt. Da wollte ich morgen eh wegen der Pedalen hin. Falls wer noch was braucht, Bescheid geben... _


----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> _Edit: Kommando zurück - hab gerade gesehen, dass der Kronberger Fachhandel die führt. Da wollte ich morgen eh wegen der Pedalen hin. Falls wer noch was braucht, Bescheid geben... _



Tu mir bitte einen Gefallen und frag doch mal nach, ob meine Online-Vorkassebestellung noch geliefert wird oder ob die sich mit meinen 52 EUR aus dem Staub gemacht haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. Dezember 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich hab wg. Donnerstag oder wann auch immer ne Tour zusammengeklickt, die vom Eisernen Steg Richtung südwest übern Lerchesberg zur Gafferbrücke am Flughafen führt und dann in kürzester Form südlich um den Flughafen herum an der 18West vorbei, Richtung Main und am Main entlang wieder zurück zum Eisernen Steg. Wären 48km (wenn wir unter der 18West durch den Autotunnel [hust] fahren, wären es 2-3 km weniger).
> Erst nach der Klickerei habe ich realisiert, dass ich Donnerstag (geschäftsbedingt) gar nicht kann  ...



Also diesen Donnerstag war ein gemeinsamer NR der Wölfe, Freireiter and Friends zum WM nach FFM geplant. Startpunkt ist um 1745 Uhr in Hanau am Schloss Philipsruh, Zustiegsmöglichkeit um 1815 am Bierhannes in Fechenheim, Ziel: Eiserner Steg 1900 zu Treppenrasseln und Einnahme von GW. 

Deinen Vorschlag können wir gerne ein andermal machen...


----------



## missmarple (7. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Startpunkt ist um 1745 Uhr in Hanau am Schloss Philipsruh



Öhhhmmm, das Druckhaus, die nächste Brücke mainabwärts (Richtung Frankfurt) oder was anderes mir bekanntes steht nicht zuhuuufällig zur Option, oder??? *klimper*


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Also diesen Donnerstag war ein gemeinsamer NR der Wölfe, Freireiter and Friends zum WM nach FFM geplant. Startpunkt ist um 1745 Uhr in Hanau am Schloss Philipsruh, Zustiegsmöglichkeit um 1815 am Bierhannes in Fechenheim, Ziel: Eiserner Steg 1900 zu Treppenrasseln und Einnahme von GW.
> 
> Deinen Vorschlag können wir gerne ein andermal machen...



er ist ja eh nicht da....


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2008)

Betreff Pedale, wenn ich mich mal so einklinken darf , bin von den NC17 SPIII auf CB 5050xx umgestiegen. Da habe ich den auf den NC17 vermissten Halt gefunden, auch mit meinen Wanderstiefeln  Nur mal so eingeworfen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> _Edit: Kommando zurück - hab gerade gesehen, dass der Kronberger Fachhandel die führt. Da wollte ich morgen eh wegen der Pedalen hin. Falls wer noch was braucht, Bescheid geben... _



Ja, ich hätte da was. Peeling bekommt meinem zarten Teint nicht so gut und die Zähne muß ich auch nicht durch Sandstrahlen bleichen. 

http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=876bc8460c4a5308c1900bbefe963dfb

Wenn der auf Lager ist, könntest du ihn mir bitte mitbringen?


----------



## Fr.Struwwelisch (7. Dezember 2008)

CB 5050 hab ich auch auf dem FFFrrreak.... die stanzen schöne Löcher auch auf den Waden 
Die NC17 Mag haben die harten Touren nur bedingt mitgemacht, da platzt schon mal die Farbe vom Mag.
Das ganze mit 5/10 betreten, das fetzt

Allerdings, 5/10 sind eher vom kanadischen Waldbrandaustreter-Format. Das hat meine Kleine bisher davon abgehalten...und ich denkem es werden die Marzocchi für sie

Ups, da hat der Kombi doch glatt auf dem FS Account rumgebrabbelt...sorry


----------



## missmarple (7. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ja, ich hätte da was. Peeling bekommt meinem zarten Teint nicht so gut und die Zähne muß ich auch nicht durch Sandstrahlen bleichen.
> 
> http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=876bc8460c4a5308c1900bbefe963dfb
> 
> Wenn der auf Lager ist, könntest du ihn mir bitte mitbringen?




Klar, gerne. Wenn Du mich noch wissen lässt - ohne allzu indiskret werden zu wollen - welche Grösse Du benötigst.

Hmmm, die Pedalumfrage lass ich dann wohl mal noch bis morgen nach der Arb**t laufen...


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ja, ich hätte da was. Peeling bekommt meinem zarten Teint nicht so gut und die Zähne muß ich auch nicht durch Sandstrahlen bleichen.
> 
> http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=876bc8460c4a5308c1900bbefe963dfb
> 
> Wenn der auf Lager ist, könntest du ihn mir bitte mitbringen?



mir ist nicht klar wie das funktionieren soll, der dreck der in die zähne fliegt kommt von vorne über den lenker geflogen und kann davon doch nicht abgehalten werden 
bin mal auf den praxistest gespannt


----------



## missmarple (7. Dezember 2008)

Undercover-Kombi schrieb:


> Allerdings, 5/10 sind eher vom kanadischen Waldbrandaustreter-Format.



Oha, dann hab ich mit meinen etwas überlang, aber nicht angemessen breit geratenen Flossen womöglich schlechte Karten... Aber deshalb fahr ich ja auch zum Probieren hin. Ich werde berichten!


----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2008)

Das ist meistens der Dreck, der vom Reifen nach oben befördert wird, und sich am höchsten Punkt vom Reifen trennt. Durch die forsche Fahrweise der Herren fliegt der Dreck dann eben nach hinten und landet auf dem Pornobalken, sofern einer der Herren eine trägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Dezember 2008)

Achja, ampopo 5/10 hält die Schnürung jetzt eigentlich


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke für 'ne 36er Talas sollte es S sein.


----------



## missmarple (7. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich denke für 'ne 36er Talas sollte es L sein.



*hinweismodus an*
Die Grössentabelle vom hibike denkt da aber was anderes......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*und wieder aus*


----------



## schu2000 (7. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich denke für 'ne 36er Talas sollte es L sein.



Also wenns noch um die Matschabhaltevorrichtung geht, da gibts hier ne Größenübersicht. Demnach für die Fox 36 Größe S  werd mir wohl auch sowas holen, bin auf Grund der momentanen Bodenverhältnisse regelmäßig gezwungen kurze Zwischenstopps wegen schlechter Sicht zu machen  allerdings benötigt meine 66 Größe L

edit: verdammt ein Schaf war schneller als ich


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Hinweise. Streiche L, setze S.


----------



## Zilli (8. Dezember 2008)

Moin,
@Lucafabian: was den 20.12. betrifft kann ich Dich mitnehmen; Du kannst  und nehm ne Tüte mit falls :kotz:


----------



## Kulminator (8. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Öhhhmmm, das Druckhaus, die nächste Brücke mainabwärts (Richtung Frankfurt) oder was anderes mir bekanntes steht nicht zuhuuufällig zur Option, oder??? *klimper*



eigentlich hatte ich das Schloss gewählt, weil es 
a) direkt am Main bzw MRW liegt  
b) aufgrund seiner Grösse auch mit Sehschwächen nicht zu übersehen ist und
c) ich dort vorbeimuss... 

Bildmaterial und weitergehende Informationen rund um Schloss Philippsruhe findet der interessierte Leser hier... 

Also Treffpunkt für alle, die in HU zusteigen wollen, ist am MRW unterhalb des Schlosses - da kann man sich nicht übersehen. Um auch die letzten Zweifel auszuräumen: du bist richtig, wenn links der Main fliesst und sich rechts von dir das Schloss erhebt...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Dezember 2008)

Das wird mir alles zu knapp. Ich werf' das Bike in den Kofferraum und wähle die Komfortvariante mit Zustieg am Eisernen Steg.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Dezember 2008)

Moin,
wenn mir das Wetter zusagt und ich mich Zuhause loseisen kann und ich mein Rad instandgesetzt habe und ich nicht mehr arbeiten muss und ihr mich mitnehmt, dann wäre ich auch dabei 
Hab schon lange keinen GW getrunken und mit dem Bike zum WM wird auf Grund der Menschenmassen bestimmt lustig 

Gruß
HR1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Dezember 2008)

Das sind sehr viele "Wenn". Geht's nicht etwas verbindlicher?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Dezember 2008)

Noch verbindlicher???
mmh....OK. Dann sag ich einfach mal ja und werde mich dann auch am Eisernen Steg einfinden. Alles andere ist mir zu weit


----------



## Kulminator (8. Dezember 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Noch verbindlicher???
> mmh....OK. Dann sag ich einfach mal ja und werde mich dann auch am Eisernen Steg einfinden. Alles andere ist mir zu weit



höre ich da zwischen den Zeilen etwa Trainingsdefizite raus?? Das liesse sich ändern...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Dezember 2008)

Na also, geht doch.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> höre ich da zwischen den Zeilen etwa Trainingsdefizite raus?? Das liesse sich ändern...



Das sind nicht nur Trainingsdefizite...meine Beine erinnern mich an Streichhölzer und alleine der Gedanke ans Biken lässt meine Muskulatur erzittern  
Aber nächstes Jahr wird alles anders 

Viel wichtiger: Wieviel Weizenbier trinken wir denn auf der Weihnachtsfeier? Ich lasse mich hinfahren und dann......


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Dezember 2008)

Warum am Donnerstag???
Ich fahr nach Ischgl......

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (8. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> eigentlich hatte ich das Schloss gewählt, weil es
> a) direkt am Main bzw MRW liegt
> b) aufgrund seiner Grösse auch mit Sehschwächen nicht zu übersehen ist und
> c) *ich dort vorbeimuss...*
> ...



*Das *Argument kann ich natürlich nicht widerlegen... *sturkopp!!!*  

Ei jo, wir werden uns schon finden - im Zweifelsfall immer dem Licht nach...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Dezember 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich fahr nach Ischgl......
> 
> // Rocky



Das musste jetzt aber wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das musste jetzt aber wirklich nicht sein.



Doch!!!!

Wenn ihr immer fahrt wenn ich nicht kann.


----------



## Kulminator (8. Dezember 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Warum am Donnerstag???
> Ich fahr nach Ischgl......
> 
> // Rocky



erwarte jetzt bloss kein: "so was Blödes, aber es geht halt leider nicht anders" oder so... 

Wir haben gezielt den Donnerstag gewählt, weil wir von deinem Vorhaben wissen - jawoll !


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Dezember 2008)

Jammer nicht rum. Auf meine DK-Verpflichtungen wird doch auch keine Rücksicht genommen. 

Und hörst du mich jammern? Nein. Mannhaft ergebe ich mich meinem Schicksal und pilgere ins Waldstadion oder in die Icehall.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Dezember 2008)

Das der Kulmi das sagt ist ok, aber von dir hätte ich das nicht erwartet.
Ok ich gebe mich meinem Schicksal hin.
http://www.ischgl.com/de-schneebericht-tirol.shtml

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (8. Dezember 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das der Kulmi das sagt ist ok, aber von dir hätte ich das nicht erwartet.
> Ok ich gebe mich meinem Schicksal hin.
> http://www.ischgl.com/de-schneebericht-tirol.shtml
> 
> // Rocky



aber jammern wie ein Grosser ...


----------



## mzaskar (8. Dezember 2008)

Paah, bis du kommst habe ich da schon alles verfahren


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Dezember 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Paah, bis du kommst habe ich da schon alles verfahren



Das wollen wir doch mal sehen.
Wann bist du da?


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> aber jammern wie ein Grosser ...



Lerne zu jammern ohne zu leiden.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (8. Dezember 2008)

Sooo, das Einkaufsschaf meldet sich zurück aus dem Kaufrausch...... *keuch*

Mal zur allgemeinen Info: die Grössentabelle für den Sabberlatz ist wohl nur bedingt aussagekräftig - aber das werden wir ja dann wohl die Tage im Feldversuch in Augenschein nehmen können. 

Was den morgigen NR angeht, muss ich von meiner Seite her mal ein zögerliches Fragezeichen dahintersetzen - das hängt davon ab, ob ich die Schaltung heute Abend noch hinkriege und ob ich morgen zeitig genug auf der Arb**t wegkomme.  Das wird sich leider erst im Laufe des Tages abzeichnen...


----------



## missmarple (9. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist es amtlich: ich bin für heute Abend raus - das ist zeitlich leider nicht machbar......


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Dezember 2008)

Wow,
nach Tagen hektischen Mail-Traffics ist seit gestern mittag Ruhe eingekehrt...
Was geht im heimischen Wölferevier?

Meine sportlichen Aktivitäten bestehen seit gestern im phyischen Umbau eines Lagers...und mir tun jetzt die Füße weh. Also, keinen Sport bis zum Wochenende, nur Arbeiten.

Grusz, der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (10. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Also d*iesen Donnerstag* war ein gemeinsamer NR der Wölfe, Freireiter and Friends zum *WM nach FFM* geplant. Startpunkt ist um *1745 Uhr in Hanau am Schloss Philipsruh*, Zustiegsmöglichkeit um *1815 am Bierhannes* in Fechenheim, Ziel: *Eiserner Steg 1900* zu Treppenrasseln und Einnahme von GW.



Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung .... 

Lasst mich bitte lurz wissen, wer wo dazukommt - um ggf auf euch zu warten. Ansonsten dürften die genannten Treffpunkte pünktlich angefahren und verlassen werden...


----------



## missmarple (10. Dezember 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> ...und mir tun jetzt die Füße weh.



Siehst Du, deshalb schiebe ich immer mal wieder zwischendrin, damit meine Füsse nicht aus der Übung kommen...... *hüstel*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hoffentlich schmeckt wenigstens der GW in AT! 




Kulminator schrieb:


> Lasst mich bitte lurz wissen, wer wo dazukommt - um ggf auf euch zu warten. Ansonsten dürften die genannten Treffpunkte pünktlich angefahren und verlassen werden...



Meine Wenigkeit schliesst sich ab dem Hanauer Schloss an.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Derzeit kämpfe ich allerdings noch mit der Entfernung der alten Pedale......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ansonsten muss ich vollkommen zusammenhanglos diesen Kameraden hier mal reinwurschteln - den habe ich gerade entdeckt und finde ihn einfach zu gut:


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Dezember 2008)

Kulmi : Werd ich morgen nicht schaffen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde wohl recht zeitnah am ES erscheinen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde auch am ES einsteigen


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde nicht zusteigen.... D)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2008)

Erwarte kein Mitleid. Du hast es dir selbst zuzuschreiben - jetzt mußt du die Suppe auch allein auslöffeln.


----------



## Kulminator (11. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Meine Wenigkeit schliesst sich ab dem Hanauer Schloss an.



die Reisegeschwindigkeit bestimmet heute der Reiseveranstalter... 



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi : Werd ich morgen nicht schaffen.



schade



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl recht zeitnah am ES erscheinen.



wenn du mit "zeitnah" "pünktlich" meinst?



Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich werde auch am ES einsteigen



nimm genug Kleingeld mit - du bist uns was schuldig...



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht zusteigen.... D)



ohne Worte 


Und wie siehts mit den "vielleicht" Zusagen von Jaz und Sofa aus?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2008)

Höre ich da leise Zweifel an meiner Zeitinterpretation?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> nimm genug Kleingeld mit - du bist uns was schuldig...



Kleingeld? Sowas habe ich nicht 
...und wieso sollte ich euch was schuldig sein???  
Naja, das können wir ja auch heute Abend bei einem Treppenweitsprung klären 
Bis später. Freu mich


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Erwarte kein Mitleid. Du hast es dir selbst zuzuschreiben - jetzt mußt du die Suppe auch allein auslöffeln.



Ich bin zum Glück nicht _alleine_.


----------



## Kulminator (11. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Höre ich da leise Zweifel an meiner Zeitinterpretation?



nööö, wieso? 



Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Kleingeld? Sowas habe ich nicht



wir hoffen doch, daß dein Weibchen dich nicht ohne angemessene "Ausrüstung" aus dem Haus lässt. Grossgeld geht natürlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (11. Dezember 2008)

so so...


----------



## _jazzman_ (11. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit den "vielleicht" Zusagen von Jaz und Sofa aus?



Servus, ich muss mal schauen, wie es zeitlich bei mir hinhaut, werde aber falls ich es schaff direkt zum Eisernen Steg kommen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Dezember 2008)

Werde es auch nicht schaffen. Euch aber reichhaltig GW


----------



## _jazzman_ (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin raus für heut Abend. Draußen wirds grad kalt und nass von oben...  Werd mich wieder auf die Couch begeben und mich meinem Rotwein widmen. 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Dezember 2008)

Sofa, was denkst du von uns? Du liegst völlig falsch. Das war eine hochkonzentrierte und -motivierte Trainingsrunde auf sehr hohem technischen Niveau.

Jazz - der Niederschlag kam nur weit jenseits der Stadtgrenzen runter. In Ffm. City war nichts, die Treppen trocken und gut zu fahren. Leider geriet der gesellige Teil - wie so oft - recht kurz.


----------



## missmarple (11. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> die Reisegeschwindigkeit bestimmet heute der Reiseveranstalter...



Hast Du gut bestimmt! 




_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich bin raus für heut Abend.



Hmmm, zu spät gelesen... Aber so war Dein Sabberlatz immerhin schonmal in Frankfurt! 




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Leider geriet der gesellige Teil - wie so oft - recht kurz.



In der Tat - das müssen wir wohl nochmal üben!!!


----------



## missmarple (13. Dezember 2008)

zum Geburtstag, Ede!!! 

Lass es Dir gutgehen und bleib so, wie Du bist! 

Alles Liebe,
marple.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Dezember 2008)

Ede, mein Bester, alles Gute zum Wiegenfest. Auf viele weitere gemeinsame Abenteuer. 

Da drängelt sich unser Schäfchen doch einfach vor. Tsss.


----------



## missmarple (13. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Da drängelt sich unser Schäfchen doch einfach vor. Tsss.



Lass mich doch wenigstens *einmal* schnell sein! *möööhhh*


----------



## der-silberfisch (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Ede,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (13. Dezember 2008)

Alles Gute auch von mir zum 

ten. (der 65er ist schon ein Spitzenjahrgang 

)


----------



## crazymtb (13. Dezember 2008)

Wenn auch lange nicht mehr gesehen, da schließe ich mich doch an ...





und Allzeit gutes Biken






mit lieben Grüßen
Crazymtb


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. Dezember 2008)

"Häppi Börsdäi tuu juuuh..."

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag Ede!
wünschen Melanie und  Niko.


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Dezember 2008)

Patrick,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag von Frank, Jakoba und Bettina !

Bist' jetzt Dreiundfärtsisch un (kein) Elektroinschenöör!



Keep on rockin'

der Kombi


----------



## Instantcold (13. Dezember 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Patrick.

Grüße
René


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Patrick. Wünsche dir alles gute. Auf die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## fohns (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Ede,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.






Lass Dich schön feiern und beschenken!!

Viele Grüße
fohns.


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2008)

Alles Gute und *Happy Birthday*, Patrick...


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Dezember 2008)

Also wo Ihr immer diese tollen Smileys her habt

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Glückwünsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Dezember 2008)

Patrick,
auch von mir die besten wünsche zu geburtstag
lass es dir heute gutgehen, dich beschenken und schön feiern!



​


----------



## Kulminator (14. Dezember 2008)

Moin Miteinander, wasn geiles Wetter da draussen? und ich komm net aufs Rad


----------



## missmarple (14. Dezember 2008)

Sonne... Sonne... Sonne!!!!!!





Irgendwer Zeit und Muse auf ein (gemächliches!!!) Ründchen???


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin Miteinander, wasn geiles Wetter da draussen?



YEP,
deshalb war ich jetzt schon eine Stunde auf dem XXS Scott  und ordentlich getreten, denn anschliessend gehts auf die nächste Feier, 1 Kilo drauflegen 
Wenn es am Dienstag sich hält, bin ich am Start, ihr Wölfchen und Schäfchen


----------



## missmarple (14. Dezember 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wenn es am Dienstag sich hält, bin ich am Start, ihr Wölfchen und Schäfchen



Mit GM???   Das Schäfchen schaut mal zu, dass sich das einrichten lässt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

Aspirin!

1430 wäre denkbar aber sehr gemächlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (14. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Aspirin!



Warum wundert mich das nicht??? 



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 1430 wäre denkbar aber sehr gemächlich



 1430 - B8.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Aspirin!
> 
> 1430 wäre denkbar aber sehr gemächlich



Dann viel Spaß. 

Hoffentlich passt der Helm.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Dezember 2008)

Wer feiern kann, kann auch biken.

Bin um 1430 an der B8


----------



## missmarple (14. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wer feiern kann, kann auch biken.



Nun ja, nicht zwangsläufig...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mit Dir fahr ich nochmal "nur so e'bissje flach hier rum" - Simulant!!! 
Nichts desto trotz DANKE SCHÖN für ein schönes und lehrreiches Ründchen, sowie Deine Geduld und Hilfestellungen!


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Dezember 2008)

Also von daheim bis zur B8 hat ich nur flach im Sinn, wurd aber immer besser und der HK zieht irgendwie magic...

Die Tour hat gut getan, alleine wäre ich sicher nicht gefahren, daher hab ich zu danken.


----------



## missmarple (15. Dezember 2008)

Die angewinkelte Armhaltung (Ellbogen nach aussen) habe ich heute übrigens ganz automatisch: bei meiner kleinen Showeinlage - ich muss mir dringend das mit der Schieberei abgewöhnen, insbesondere mit diesen extrem profilträchtigen FiveTen-Schlappen...  - hat der Lenker einen entzückenden Stempel rechts innen am Oberarm hinterlassen. Jeder Zentimenter zu nah am Oberkörper löst unbeschreibliche Glücksgefühle aus!


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Dezember 2008)

NR tomorrow...

ich werde jetzt einmal ein paar Elektronen in den Akku pumpen.
Sehe zu dass ich um 1900 am Dienstag an der B8 bin. Wer auch immer noch fährt...

der Kombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Dezember 2008)

Kombi: Bei meinem Pensum morgen müßte es schon optimal laufen das ich die 1900, B8 schaffe. Ich halt Dich per Handy auf dem Laufenden.

MM : Sorry, ich bin schuld.


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Dezember 2008)

Wenns Wetter nicht gar zu sehr ins Grausame umschlägt, bin ich morgen Abend auch am Start. Hätte mal wieder Lust auf eine [email protected] Tour am Hahnenkamm...


----------



## missmarple (15. Dezember 2008)

@Ede: Blödsinn, bist Du nicht! Ohne Dich wär ich noch viel eher gepurzelt... 


@Dienstags-NR: lasst mich doch bitte nach Möglichkeit bis spätestens morgen Mittag mal wissen, was als Terrain angedacht ist. HK-Trails ist schätzungsweise leider nix für mich... Das soll Euch aber nicht abhalten - im Zweifelsfall setze ich mal eine Runde aus, nur wüsste ich's der Planbarkeit halber halt gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Dezember 2008)

Bin raus. Ich darf morgen auf Weihnachten machen und mit den Kollegen essen gehen. Have fun.

@Kulmi - Good Luck.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Dezember 2008)

Roman, wir druecken Dir die Daumen fuer die OP!



$$OFFTOPIC ONMODUS$$

Leute, kann es sein dass ich so empfindlich bin, zur Zeit, oder ist das wirklich so: seit Mitte November hat sich die Fahrweise der Autofahrer irgendwie geaendert. Und nicht gerade zum Positiven. Habe das Gefuehl, seit dem die Spritpreise gefallen sind, sind auch die Hemmungen gefallen und der Autofahrer-IQ unter Raumtemperatur. Es wird links und rechts ueberholt wie Depp; Laster fallen beladen in der Kurve um (wie heute Morgen A3, Abfahrt FFM Sued), 2 mal heute morgen Radikalbremsungen notwendig waren weil eine Schnarchnase im letzten Augenblick sich neu einordnen musste aaarrrrrgggghhhhh 

So. Jetzt ist gut. Muss arbeiten 

$$OFFTOPIC OFFMODUS$$


----------



## _jazzman_ (16. Dezember 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Leute, kann es sein dass ich so empfindlich bin, zur Zeit, oder ist das wirklich so: seit Mitte November hat sich die Fahrweise der Autofahrer irgendwie geaendert.



Also mir ist vor allem aufgefallen, dass viele gar keine Blinker mehr haben, das Rechtsfahrgebot auf Autobahnen aufgehoben wurde und man mit 100 links fahren muss, wenn die rechten Spuren frei sind. Desweiteren ist es auch nicht mehr zulässig ein Auto zwischen sich und seinem Vordermann einscheeren zu lassen. Im Frankfurter Stadtverkehr muss man auch keine Rücksicht mehr auf rote Ampeln nehmen, die werden nach einiger Zeit auch wieder von alleine grün, ob man stehen bleibt oder nicht.


----------



## Hopi (16. Dezember 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Also mir ist vor allem aufgefallen, dass viele gar keine Blinker mehr haben, das Rechtsfahrgebot auf Autobahnen aufgehoben wurde und man mit 100 links fahren muss, .



was fällt Dir ein, die ganze Zeit hinter mir zu fahren


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Dezember 2008)

Sollten wir diese Fred in "Wie erziehe ich die Anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer" umbenennen?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (16. Dezember 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Sollten wir diese Fred in "Wie erziehe ich die Anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer" umbenennen?



Gute Idee
Und du bist der erste Schüler


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Dezember 2008)

Wie ich an der regen Beteiligung zum Offtopic erkennen kann, war es mal noetig einen Knochen zwischen die Hunde (pardon, Woelfe) zu werfen und auf einmal werden alle wach...
Vielleicht uebertraegt sich die Aktivitaet ja aufs topic


----------



## missmarple (16. Dezember 2008)

*offtopic ergänzung an*

Auch beliebt ist die Strategie, einfach gar nicht mehr zu denken und zu schauen, da man sich offenbar drauf verlässt, dass die anderen (also wir) das schon für einen miterledigen... 
Ach ja, auch so ein Phänomen das sich häuft: wenn der Corsa oder Punto mal mit über 110 rollt einen auf dicke Hose machen und "drängeln"! 
Ansonsten heute mal wieder rekordverdächtiger Stillstand auf der A3...... *nerv*

*und wieder aus*


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Dezember 2008)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Gute Idee
> Und du bist der erste Schüler



Immer die BMW Fahrer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (16. Dezember 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Vielleicht uebertraegt sich die Aktivitaet ja aufs topic



Dann fang mal an!  Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand bzgl. NR???


_Nachtrag: sorry, ich bin für heute Abend raus - komme im Arbeitslager (mal wieder...) nicht weg.  _


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Dezember 2008)

Wie schon geschrieben, 1900 NR.

Nico, habe auch mal wieder Lust auf den HK. Lass uns mal das lange Elend hochmuellern, das ist so schoen lang und dann ueber die Stempelhoehe zum HK. Runter finden wir schon was


----------



## _jazzman_ (16. Dezember 2008)

@[email protected]

Welchen Weg möchtest Du denn zum langen Elend einschlagen? Könnten uns ja ggf. in Kahl am Wasserturm treffen???


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Dezember 2008)

Wasserturm ist gut!

An alle potentiellen NR Mitfahrer: es ist heute nicht der B8 Parkplatz, es geht am Kahler WT um 1900 los


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Dezember 2008)

Kommando zurück, jedenfalls ich...

Muss den NR absagen, mir ist nicht so...:kotz:
Sorry


----------



## missmarple (16. Dezember 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> mir ist nicht so...:kotz:



Na, eine Überdosis Wurstwasser?!?!?!  
Gute Besserung für Dich! So langsam macht mir die Versehrtenquote hier ja wirklich Kummer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Na, eine Überdosis Wurstwasser?!?!?!
> Gute Besserung für Dich! So langsam macht mir die Versehrtenquote hier ja wirklich Kummer...



Nee, glaube' dass ich heute die Rindswurst zum Mittag nicht vertragen habe. Um 4 war es noch gut, auf dem Weg nach Hause stieg da in mir was auf...


----------



## _jazzman_ (16. Dezember 2008)

So, ich bin dann auch mal wieder zu Hause...
Hab am Kahler Wasserturm gewartet und mir die kalten Knochen mit bissl Technikübungen warm gehalten. So gegen 19.20 Uhr hab ich dann überlegt, ob es noch einen zweiten Wasserturm in Kahl gibt... 

Nachdem um 19.30 immer noch niemand da war, bin ich dann nach Hause gerollt. Da hat es sich mal wieder ausgezahlt, dass man nicht noch mal kurz vor Abfahrt ins Forum schaut. Naja, Klamotten noch sauber, Akkus noch geladen und jetzt kann ich meine Couch penetrieren und Dr.House schauen... 

@[email protected] ich hoffe die Wurtwasserseuche ist bald vorüber... 



Sollte jemand morgen Abend Lust haben, könnte ich mir ggf. vorstellen, meine Akkus bei einem kleinen NR zu entleeren...


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Dezember 2008)

Nico, sorry, habe keine neue Handy-Nr. von Dir... hatte Dir noch eine PN vorher geschrieben


----------



## _jazzman_ (16. Dezember 2008)

@[email protected] Kein Problem, hab ja noch ne Flasche Rotwein zu Hause....


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Dezember 2008)

Mir machen die Weihnachtsschwucken in F-Town Probleme daher keine Vorhersage der Heimkunft möglich.


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Dezember 2008)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nico, sorry, habe keine neue Handy-Nr. von Dir... hatte Dir noch eine PN vorher geschrieben



Hi Nico,

schicke mir doch deine neue Nr noch mal dann mache ich eine neue Liste!

@[email protected]
Wenn du möchtest schicke mir mal deine Kontaktdaten dann übernehme ich dich auch in unsere Liste. (Name, Tel, Mail usw....)

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (17. Dezember 2008)

hallo


----------



## missmarple (17. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hallo



Ahhh, da hat scheinbar jemand seine OP halbwegs passabel überstanden......


----------



## Kulminator (17. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ahhh, da hat scheinbar jemand seine OP halbwegs passabel überstanden......



jepp. und die schmerzattacke auch..


----------



## Kulminator (17. Dezember 2008)

statt einzelzimmer liege ich mit einem usbekischen fussballnationalspieler in einem zweibettzimmer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (17. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> statt einzelzimmer liege ich mit einem usbekischen fussballnationalspieler in einem zweibettzimmer..



er gibt autogramme von 10 bis 20 uhr in der BGU station B6, zimmer 611


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Dezember 2008)

Ist dir langweilig?


----------



## Kulminator (17. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ist dir langweilig?



nööööö...


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Dezember 2008)

dann üb doch schon mal...du weiß schon


----------



## Kulminator (17. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dann üb doch schon mal...du weiß schon



ok.. mach ich...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ahhh, da hat scheinbar jemand seine OP halbwegs passabel überstanden......



Da habe ich mal wieder nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Dezember 2008)

Hehehe, er kann's einfach nicht lassen. Auf'm Flur stehen doch glatt Nicolai Shopper. Ob die treppentauglich sind?


----------



## missmarple (17. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hehehe, er kann's einfach nicht lassen. Auf'm Flur stehen doch glatt Nicolai Shopper. Ob die treppentauglich sind?



Ich hab ja noch bis zum Schluss auf eine kollektive Showeinlage gehofft......


----------



## Kulminator (17. Dezember 2008)

die heutige nachtschwester schaut irgendwie verständnislos. war besser ohne showeinlage... danke fürs kommen und die präsente...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (17. Dezember 2008)

ag mal bruder, gab es die haribo nur in der kleinen minibox? die sind immer so schnell alle...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Dezember 2008)

Was sollte ich machen? Rocky war zu früh da, Lugxx kam zu spät, Missy wollte die Box nicht tragen und mit meiner zierlichen Statur kann ich nun mal nicht so schwer heben. 

Kannst du die Zeitung eigentlich lesen, oder ist die Schrift so klein, dass es beim Betrachten der Bilder bleibt?


----------



## missmarple (17. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was sollte ich machen? Rocky war zu früh da, Lugxx kam zu spät, Missy *wollte*  die Box nicht tragen und mit meiner zierlichen Statur kann ich nun mal nicht so schwer heben.



Einspruch!!!!!! Haltlose Unterstellungen sind das!  




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kannst du die Zeitung eigentlich lesen, oder ist die Schrift so klein, dass es beim Betrachten der Bilder bleibt?



Vielleicht lässt er sie sich von der verständnislosen Nachtschwester vorlesen???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Dezember 2008)

Und seinen Zimmernachbarn schieben sie vorher auf den Gang?


----------



## missmarple (18. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Und seinen Zimmernachbarn schieben sie vorher auf den Gang?



Der ist noch so umnebelt von dem Frikadellendunst......


----------



## Kulminator (18. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was sollte ich machen? Rocky war zu früh da, Lugxx kam zu spät, Missy wollte die Box nicht tragen und mit meiner zierlichen Statur kann ich nun mal nicht so schwer heben.
> 
> Kannst du die Zeitung eigentlich lesen, oder ist die Schrift so klein, dass es beim Betrachten der Bilder bleibt?


 lesen?
 die bilder sind eigentlich aussagekräftig. ein echtes männermagazin eben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Dezember 2008)

Der Kulmi hat bestimmt die ganze Nacht von Gelis Frikadellen geträumt!


----------



## Kulminator (18. Dezember 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Der Kulmi hat bestimmt die ganze Nacht von Gelis Frikadellen geträumt!



mein usbekischer fussballstar hatte sich vorher schon mit leckereien einer amerikanischen fast food kette verköstigt. da stand ein interessantes aroma in raum...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> mein *usbekischer* fussballstar hatte sich vorher schon mit leckereien einer amerikanischen fast food kette verköstigt. da stand ein interessantes aroma in raum...



Ich muss da immer an Borat denken....


----------



## Hopi (18. Dezember 2008)

Bist Du in einem Feldlazarett? Oder warum versorgt Ihr euch alle selbst


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. Dezember 2008)

@[email protected] Ich kann am Samstagabend nicht zum Weihnachtsrudelessen kommen. Fliege morgen nach Klagenfurt auf den Weihnachtsmarkt und bin Sonntag wieder im Lande.

Sollte jemand in den nächsten Tagen / Wochen Urlaub haben und die Lust verspüren, vormittags eine kleine Revierrunde zu drehen, lasst es mich wissen. Das Weihnachtsgebäck hinterlässt so langsam Spuren...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
bin heute den letzten Tag im Lande. Werde erst nächstes Jahr wieder kommen.

*Darum wünsche ich Euch, Eurer Familie und Freunden ein schönes und fröhliches Weihnachtsfest.





Und natürlich auch ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.





*
Hoffe wir sehen uns Gesund und Munter wieder.


----------



## randi (19. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Ihr Wölfe:

Nächster Termin für einen N8Ride: 23.12.2008

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7612

Gaststätte Tangente 
Beschreibung Weihnachtlicher Stammtisch des Radtreffpunktes Gelnhausen.

Der Radtreffpunkt Gelnhausen bittet alle Teilnehmer der diesjährigen Touren und diejenigen, die sich im neuen Jahr als Ersttäter versuchen wollen zu einem gemütlichen Abend.

Ebenso sind alle interessierten Bikerinnen und Biker eingeladen.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Dezember 2008)

*@Kulmi*, erstmal noch gute Besserung 

MRW + Hund + Stock - Hände am Lenker = gemault ?!?!?

Habe gerade mal ein wenig quer gelesen, aber so richtig kapiert habe ich's nicht was eigentlich passiert war


----------



## missmarple (19. Dezember 2008)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> MRW + Hund + Stock - Hände am Lenker = gemault ?!?!?
> 
> Habe gerade mal ein wenig quer gelesen, aber so richtig kapiert habe ich's nicht was eigentlich passiert war



Ich bin mal so frei - ehe der Herr das mit einer Hand auf dem Handy eingetippt hat... 

MRW + gemault (weil spät und MRW und sowiesoundüberhaupt) - Hände am Lenker (weil Helmlampenfummelei) + Ast = BGU.

Das Gemaule hat eher einen zynisch anmutenden Anteil an der Aktion, weil unmittelbare zeitliche Abfolge:

Kulmi: "Nächstes Mal fahren wir aber mit der Bahn zurück!"
marple: "Jammer net!!!"
Einschlag Kulmi MRW...


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Das Gemaule hat eher einen zynisch anmutenden Anteil an der Aktion, weil unmittelbare zeitliche Abfolge:
> 
> Kulmi: "Nächstes Mal fahren wir aber mit der Bahn zurück!"
> marple: "Jammer net!!!"
> Einschlag Kulmi MRW...


wußt ich's doch, immer wenn das *schwarze* Schaaf, der Wolfs- Eisbären- oder sonstwerfamilie auftaucht wird's gefährlich ... 

Danke für die Info! Und was hatt er ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. Dezember 2008)

diesmal ist das schaf definitiv nicht schuldig am tathergang...


----------



## randi (20. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> diesmal ist das schaf definitiv nicht schuldig am tathergang...




Hallo Kulmi,

auch von mir eine gute Besserung. Was haste denn angestellt? Und kannst/darfst du heute mitfeieren? Soryy bin nicht so auf dem neuesten Informationsstand.


----------



## missmarple (20. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> diesmal ist das schaf definitiv nicht schuldig am tathergang...



Was heisst hier _diesmal_?!?!?!


----------



## randi (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Spessartwölfe,

Eure Weihnachtsfeier war wieder sehr sehr kurzweilig und die Zeit ist nur so dahingerast. In 2009 machen wir mal ein paar Spessart-Trailtouren zusammen. Ich weiß hatte ich schon für 2008 angekündigt, aber da habe ich ja nur geschwächelt.  LucaFabian macht die technische Leitung und ich führe Euch zu den trails.

2009 wird gut


----------



## missmarple (21. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem sich der Regen die letzten 2 Stunden dezent zurückgehalten hat, werde ich mich nun doch kurzfristig auf ein erstes Testründchen mit dem Freak begeben. Grobe Richtung Barbarossaquelle, max. 2 Stunden. Handy ist dabei, falls noch wer spontan unterwegs ist...


----------



## Kulminator (21. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Nachdem sich der Regen die letzten 2 Stunden dezent zurückgehalten hat, werde ich mich nun doch kurzfristig auf ein erstes Testründchen mit dem Freak begeben. Grobe Richtung Barbarossaquelle, max. 2 Stunden. Handy ist dabei, falls noch wer spontan unterwegs ist...



FREAK ??? 

Hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## Kulminator (21. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Was heisst hier _diesmal_?!?!?!



in meiner Aussage liegt die Betonung nicht auf dem Wörtchen "diesmal", sonder auf dem "nicht" ...


----------



## Kulminator (21. Dezember 2008)

randi schrieb:


> LucaFabian macht die technische Leitung ...



Hattrick ... 

darüber müssen wir uns aber nochmal unterhalten ..


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Dezember 2008)

randi schrieb:


> LucaFabian macht die technische Leitung...





wenn das mal ne gute idee ist...grad die technik will bei mir nie halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Nachdem sich der Regen die letzten 2 Stunden dezent zurückgehalten hat, werde ich mich nun doch kurzfristig auf ein erstes Testründchen mit dem Freak begeben. Grobe Richtung Barbarossaquelle, max. 2 Stunden. Handy ist dabei, falls noch wer spontan unterwegs ist...



Schade, zu spät ich wär mit. Hab nicht damit gerechnet das heute jemand fährt.


----------



## missmarple (21. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> FREAK ???
> 
> Hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?



Hatte ich das nicht an dem denkwürdigen Abend vor gut einer Woche erzählt??? Testbike von Doc G.




Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Schade, zu spät ich wär mit. Hab nicht damit gerechnet das heute jemand fährt.



Wie doof - und ich bin nach einer kleinen Irrfahrt auch noch fast an Deiner Haustüre vorbeigekommen.  Naja, nächstes Mal wieder...


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Dezember 2008)

Und, wie war das Freak ?

Wollte an den Feiertagen mal was machen was Spaß macht , sprich BIKEN.

Vielleicht noch jemand ?


----------



## missmarple (22. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Und, wie war das Freak ?



Joa, der erste Eindruck ist nicht schlecht...   Allerdings ist die Runde etwas anders verlaufen als geplant und zu allem Überfluss zeigte sich eine gewisse Inkompatibilität zwischen dem Schemel und meiner Anatomie - und ich hatte vorher noch überlegt, meinen Sattel umzuschrauben.  Von daher steht ein etwas eingehenderer Test noch aus, insofern............. *überleitungsmodus an*



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wollte an den Feiertagen mal was machen was Spaß macht , sprich BIKEN.
> 
> Vielleicht noch jemand ?



............. JAJAJA!!!


----------



## Kulminator (22. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Und, wie war das Freak ?
> 
> Wollte an den Feiertagen mal was machen was Spaß macht , sprich BIKEN.
> 
> Vielleicht noch jemand ?



mach doch einen Gute-Laune-LMB gegen den Weihnachtsspeck...


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Und, wie war das Freak ?
> 
> Wollte an den Feiertagen mal was machen was Spaß macht , sprich BIKEN.
> 
> Vielleicht noch jemand ?



Am ersten Feiertag ist Familienessen angesagt... 
Aber am zweiten Feiertag wäre ich ab 13.00 Uhr startklar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (22. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenn das mal ne gute idee ist...grad die technik will bei mir nie halten



Meinte auch die Fahrtechnik 
dein Bike schraube ich Dir blind zusammen


----------



## randi (22. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hattrick ...
> 
> darüber müssen wir uns aber nochmal unterhalten ..



Wenn dein Flügel wieder IO ist


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Dezember 2008)

Dann schlag ich mal vor: 24/25/26/27/28.12.2008: 1300 Uhr B8.


----------



## missmarple (22. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Dann schlag ich mal vor: 24/25/26/27/28.12.2008: 1300 Uhr B8.



 Du hast's aber gut vor! Wenn's nicht gerade Katzen und Hunde regnet, bin ich dabei.  
Nur der Samstag könnte zeitlich etwas hakelig werden, da ich das eine Testbike wieder nach Kronberg bringen muss. Btw, falls wieder jemand Material oder Auskunft braucht oder mitfahren mag, Bescheid geben.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Dann schlag ich mal vor: 24/25/26/27/28.12.2008: 1300 Uhr B8.



Der 24. wäre eine Idee.


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Dezember 2008)

Dachte für morgen mal wieder an den KLASSIKER Steinbachtalrunde.


----------



## missmarple (23. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Dachte für morgen mal wieder an den KLASSIKER Steinbachtalrunde.



Was heisst das denn für ahnungslose Schafe???


----------



## Instantcold (23. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Was heisst das denn für ahnungslose Schafe???



Das heißt, Rückersbacher hoch, etwas auf dem Kamm fahren und über Sternberg und Steinbach runter, dann ins "Tal" und wieder grob Richtung Anfang Schlucht.
Man kann halt verschiede Wege hoch fahren und auch runter. Ist sofern es nicht allzu nass ist auch recht gut zu fahren und man kann auch etwas zügig Bergab fahren stellenweise 


Wenn ich das von mir fahre sind es gute 20 km, also die Runde, rechne bei dir halt die Anfahrt noch dazu. 

Wenn man in Sternberg nicht rechts Richtung Steinbach abbiegt, kann man links Richtung HK fahren.


Wann wollt Ihr morgen die Tour fahren? Wäre interessiert, da es da nicht viele Bodenwellen gibt, die zu stark sind und ich wollte mal schauen ob ich überhaupt noch berghoch komme 

Grüße
IC


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Was heisst das denn für ahnungslose Schafe???



Das heisst : HARMLOSE RUNDE

1300 B8?


----------



## Kulminator (24. Dezember 2008)

Frohe Weihnachten und GANZ tolle Feiertage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (24. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 1300 B8?


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten und GANZ tolle Feiertage...



Ich wünsch Dir vor allem Gesundheit und das Du bald wieder einsatzbereit bist


----------



## Kulminator (24. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich wünsch Dir vor allem Gesundheit und das Du bald wieder einsatzbereit bist



Danke, Ede...  aber bis Februar müssen wir uns wohl gedulden  ... Können ja (speziell für die Invaliden) häufiger unseren Stammtisch abhalten?
Mein Vorschlag fürs nächste Mal... ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Dezember 2008)

Ho Ho Ho, ihr Wölfe !







Die Family und ich wünschen Euch schöne, fröhliche Weihnachten !!! Lasst Euch beschenken (neue Gabeln, Bremsen, Sättel und andere Goodies...) und beschenkt Eure Lieben ordentlich. 
Freuen uns schon wieder auf die kommenden Spessartausritte und große Touren in 2009.

Keep on rockin' 


Frank


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Danke, Ede...  aber bis Februar müssen wir uns wohl gedulden  ... Können ja (speziell für die Invaliden) häufiger unseren Stammtisch abhalten?
> Mein Vorschlag fürs nächste Mal... ...



Ach ja, bin für so etwas auch zu haben


----------



## schu2000 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hey ihr Wölfe und Freireiter!
Ich wünsch euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, schöne Feiertage und nen guten Rutsch!! Und dass viele tolle Geschenke unterm Christbaum liegen 


Sven


----------



## missmarple (24. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Das heisst : HARMLOSE RUNDE



Ich hab schon gewusst, warum ich die Funzel mal sicherheitshalber einpacke......  Schee war's! Danke an die Reiseleitung!!!  
Und dieses Rad............. 




Kulminator schrieb:


> Können ja (speziell für die Invaliden) häufiger unseren Stammtisch abhalten?
> Mein Vorschlag fürs nächste Mal... ...



Als Dauerinvalide findet dieser Vorschlag meinen vollen Zuspruch!  Wann???


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Dezember 2008)

Der Klassiker kommt immer wieder gut...Danke an die nette Begleitung mit Licht...

und ich muß darauf bestehen das das eine sehr HARMLOSE RUNDE ist.


----------



## missmarple (25. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> und ich muß darauf bestehen das das eine sehr HARMLOSE RUNDE ist.



Ja, auch wenn meine Pulsuhr das zeitweise etwas anders gesehen hat mit einer HFmax von 204......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (25. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ich hab schon gewusst, warum ich die Funzel mal sicherheitshalber einpacke......  Schee war's! Danke an die Reiseleitung!!!
> Und dieses Rad.............
> 
> 
> ...



 bald... sehr bald...


----------



## missmarple (25. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> bald... sehr bald...



 




missmarple schrieb:


> Und dieses Rad.............



Nachtrag: dieses Rad mit gescheitem Federungs-Setup.............    
Danke an die vielseitig einsetzbare Reiseleitung!


----------



## _jazzman_ (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ihr Weihnachtswölfe.
Wer fährt denn morgen mittag alles? Kann mir evtl. jemand eine Dämpferpumpe mit zum Treffpunkt bringen? 
Meine hat den Geist aufgegeben und das Christkind hatte keine mehr übrig. Die Festtage erfordern etwas mehr Luft im Dämpfer...


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

schlage vor : 1300 Treffpunkt wo die Kahl in den Main mündet.
Dämpferpumpe hab ich dabei.


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 1300 Treffpunkt wo die Kahl in den Main mündet.



Geht  klar.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Dezember 2008)

Morsche. 

Ede, wo is'n das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (26. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> schlage vor : 1300 Treffpunkt wo die Kahl in den Main mündet.



 
Bin aber noch am Hadern, welches Bike ich nehme...  Evtl. werde ich nur ein Stückchen mitrollen und dann abdrehen...


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Dezember 2008)

@[email protected] Wenn ich wüsste, wie ich es in GoogleMaps markieren kann, würde ich dir den Link schicken... 

Wenn Du von der B8 aus durch Kahl rollst und diese überquerst, geht rechts ein Radweg rein, wenn Du den kahlabwärts runterrollst, kommst Du direkt zur Kahlmündung.

Alternativ können wir uns auch um 12.45 am Wasserturm treffen und zusammen zur Kahlmündung rollen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Dezember 2008)

Schaff ich nicht, ist zu früh. Ich kann vermutlich frühestens um eins hier weg. Na ja, dann eben ein anderes Mal.


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Dezember 2008)

Bruder: Wir können gerne in Deine Richtung fahren.

Treffpunkt Birkenhainerkreuzung ca. 1330 ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Dezember 2008)

Könnte klappen, fahrt langsam und gebt mit ggf. fünf Minuten mehr Zeit.

Bis nachher.


----------



## missmarple (26. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> fahrt langsam


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss heute passen - mein Keller schreit nach Farbe an den Wänden.


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Dezember 2008)

Heute Treffpunkt 1400 Schleuse Kleinkrotzenburg , Großkrotzenburg Seite.


----------



## missmarple (27. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich muss heute passen - mein Keller schreit nach Farbe an den Wänden.



Dann wäre das ja erledigt und Du kannst morgen ein *flaches* Ründchen mitfahren! 

1300 Kahlmündung???


----------



## Kulminator (27. Dezember 2008)

Während ihr fleissig eure Runden dreht, werde ich Tag für Tag schwerfälliger und lege nach und nach ein paar Gramm nehr auf die Waage... Oh weh....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Dezember 2008)

Kulmi, Du fehlst uns... echt kagge... Haben heute die Fernblick, Weinbergrunde absolviert.
Läßt sich gut biken auf dem gefrorenen Boden.

Jazz: War heute um 1330 bei Dir

Morgen je nach Tagesform flach oder bergig ,1300 Kahlmündung.


----------



## missmarple (27. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Während ihr fleissig eure Runden dreht,



Schön, dass das mal jemand zur Kenntnis nimmt, wie fleissig ein Wolf und das Schaf hier am strampeln sind!!! 




Kulminator schrieb:


> werde ich Tag für Tag schwerfälliger und lege nach und nach ein paar Gramm nehr auf die Waage... Oh weh....



Solange Du noch in Gramm rechnest.............


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Dezember 2008)

Mannoman, ich beneide Euch (Ede & Miss),
bin aber noch nicht in der Lage, mitzumachen.
Habe aus lauter Langeweile heute das LV auseinander geschraubt. Und den Steuersatz immerhin wieder zusammengebastelt. Jetzt kämpfe ich noch mit den gefressenen Horst-Link Lagern


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Während ihr fleissig eure Runden dreht, werde ich Tag für Tag schwerfälliger und lege nach und nach ein paar Gramm nehr auf die Waage... Oh weh....



 Mit Gramm brauch ich gar nicht anzufangen. Habe voll zugelegt seit 1 Woche. Da brauche ich bestimmt 3 wo bis das wieder runter ist. Aber auch nur wenn ich heavy reintrete. Sonst 8 Wochen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Dezember 2008)

Kombi weiterhin gute Besserung. 

Wann kannst Du wieder einsteigen ?


----------



## DarkListener (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich hier mal so reinplatze 
Wohne scheinbar nicht unweit von euch allen in Alzenau, Ortsteil Michelbach. Wer die Weinberge und den Hahnenkamm kennt, dem dürfte das sicher ein Begriff sein.

Darf man denn fragen, wann und wie ihr hier so in der Gegend unterwegs seid und ob man sich denn (bei ausreichender körperlicher Fitness natürlich) euch mal anschließen dürfte?

Drehe momentan üblicherweise meine Runden im Wald zwischen Michelbach und Hanau-Wolfgang oder eben am Hahnenkamm in Richtung Kahlgrund oder Aschaffenburg.

Beste Grüße,

Max


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Jazz: War heute um 1330 bei Dir



SORRY!....  
Ich wollte nur mal kurz nach Aschaffenburg und ein paar Besorgungen machen und dann der ganze "Ich-hab-ein-Weihnachtsgeschenk-das-mir-so-gar-nicht-gefällt-Umtauschwahn". Als ich nach Hause wollte ging in der City mal gar nichts mehr. Die Kreisel in der City waren verstopft. 
War erst um 14.15 zu Hause...


----------



## Kulminator (28. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Schön, dass das mal jemand zur Kenntnis nimmt, wie fleissig ein Wolf und das Schaf hier am strampeln sind!!!
> 
> Solange Du noch in Gramm rechnest.............



Die Mischung Schaf und Wolf hat sich doch schon mehrfach bewährt  - auch wenn hier und da die Pulsgrenzen neu festgelegt werden müssen...

Manche nennen es "Kilogramm" - ich nenne es "ein paar Gramm". 



DarkListener schrieb:


> Darf man denn fragen, wann und wie ihr hier so in der Gegend unterwegs seid und ob man sich denn (bei ausreichender körperlicher Fitness natürlich) euch mal anschließen dürfte?



das kündigt sich Zuwachs an ...

Die Aktiven - Nichtinvaliden nehmen dich gerne mal mit auf Beutezug...



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Mit Gramm brauch ich gar nicht anzufangen. Habe voll zugelegt seit 1 Woche. Da brauche ich bestimmt 3 wo bis das wieder runter ist. Aber auch nur wenn ich heavy reintrete. Sonst 8 Wochen.



Vorsicht vor Fettabbaurunden am MRW - DANGEROUS....


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Vorsicht vor Fettabbaurunden am MRW - DANGEROUS....



Sowieso 
Habe zuerst einmal das Mega-Fressen eingestellt = Kurzfristige Kursverluste von 800 Punkten. Alkohol ist bis Silvester auch erst einmal tabu. Und das Schrauben und putzen am Bike verbrennt auch ein paar Gramm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (28. Dezember 2008)

@Kombi: wird schon wieder!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Von mir auch weiterhin gute Besserung! 
Was ist denn mit FS??? Wenn ich das Fräulein mal für ein Ründchen einsammeln soll, sagt Bescheid. 
Ach so, was die sportgerätspezifische Verbrennung angeht - da hätte ich noch jede Menge Arbeit für Dich...... 

@DarkListener: einfach mal mitfahren und schauen ob/wie's passt - ich hab's bisher halbwegs unbeschadet überstanden...  

@Kulmi: mein Puls ist eine autarke Funktionseinheit - da lässt sich nix extern festlegen!!! 

@Ede: derzeit würde ich zum Abschluss unseres 5-Tage-Programms für flaches Dahinrollen plädieren...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Dezember 2008)

Heute spielen die Lions, das passt zeitlich nicht zusammen. Viel Spaß bei der Runde.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Dezember 2008)

MM: Hab mir schon eine neue Gemeinheit ausgedacht

werd auch mit dem anderen Rad kommen...

vertrauen Sie mir, ich weiß was ich tue


----------



## missmarple (28. Dezember 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Heute spielen die Lions, das passt zeitlich nicht zusammen. Viel Spaß bei der Runde.



Danke! Dir viel Spass in der ESH - hoffentlich läuft's heute besser, wie letzte Woche... *daumendrück* 




Mtb Ede schrieb:


> MM: Hab mir schon eine neue Gemeinheit ausgedacht
> 
> werd auch mit dem anderen Rad kommen...
> 
> vertrauen Sie mir, ich weiß was ich tue



Oha......


----------



## Kulminator (28. Dezember 2008)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> MM: Hab mir schon eine neue Gemeinheit ausgedacht
> 
> werd auch mit dem anderen Rad kommen...
> 
> vertrauen Sie mir, ich weiß was ich tue



du kommst ja richtig in Fahrt  
nur zu blöd, daß ich nur die Erzählungen mitkriege...


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. Dezember 2008)

Flugshow mit MtbEde am Märchensee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (29. Dezember 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Flugshow mit MtbEde am Märchensee



ich habs bemerkt: da hat sich der Fahrer oder die Fahrerin dieses Fusion (?) klammheimlich Edes Klamotten, Edes Helm und Edes stylekorrekte Haltung übernommen??


----------



## missmarple (29. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich habs bemerkt: da hat sich der Fahrer oder die Fahrerin dieses Fusion (?) klammheimlich Edes Klamotten, Edes Helm und Edes stylekorrekte Haltung übernommen??



Aber Du hast nicht bemerkt, dass der Sattel fehlt!!!


----------



## Kulminator (29. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Aber Du hast nicht bemerkt, dass der Sattel fehlt!!!



dann hoffe ich nur, daß es keine harte Landung war... autsch...


----------



## missmarple (29. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> dann hoffe ich nur, daß es keine harte Landung war... autsch...



Das hab ich nicht gesehen, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade auf der Maverick spazierengefahren bin. Aber Ede's Stimmlage war unverändert, insofern......


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Dezember 2008)

jetzt ists fast rum das jahr 2008...
werde die nächsten tage leider keinen zugriff aufs INet haben






daher wünsch euch allen schon heute alles gute für das jahr 2009, 
kommt gut rein und laßt es an silvester richtig krachen...​


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Dezember 2008)

Uwe, alter Radaubruder, komm gut rüber. Wir sehen uns gesund und munter im neuen Jahr.


----------



## Kulminator (29. Dezember 2008)

da schliess ich mich meinem Vorredner an... guten Rutsch, Lugxx


----------



## missmarple (29. Dezember 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kommt gut rein und laßt es an silvester richtig krachen...



Dito! 




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Uwe, *alter Radaubruder*



Wittere ich da etwa einen potentiellen neuen Benutzertitel??? 



Offtopic-Einschub:
gerade jodelnderweise einen spontanen Boxenstop an der Tankstelle eingelegt und Diesel für sagenhafte *EUR 0,97* in den Tank gluckern lassen!!!!!!


----------



## Kulminator (30. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Offtopic-Einschub:
> gerade jodelnderweise einen spontanen Boxenstop an der Tankstelle eingelegt und Diesel für sagenhafte *EUR 0,97* in den Tank gluckern lassen!!!!!!



darüber wären wir vor 5 Jahren noch geschockt, heute ist man über solche Infos im positiven Sinne erstaunt... wie sich sich Zeiten ändern...


----------



## missmarple (30. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> darüber wären wir vor 5 Jahren noch geschockt, heute ist man über solche Infos im positiven Sinne erstaunt... wie sich sich Zeiten ändern...



Naja, vor 5 Jahren wäre der Preis auch nicht über Nacht wieder um 6 Cent gestiegen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (30. Dezember 2008)

Mal zurück zu den wirklich wichtigen Dingen des Lebens: meine Beine werden schon ganz unruhig nach fast zwei Tagen Abstinenz - das schreit nach einem kleinen Silvesterride!


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Dezember 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Dito!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alles Schnee von Gestern! Heute schon wieder 1,02

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Start in das Jahr *2009*!
Feiert schön und lasst die Korken richtig knallen.

Auf viele neue, sturzfreie und trailige Bikeabenteuer im kommenden Kalenderjahr...


----------



## missmarple (31. Dezember 2008)

Ein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 an Ede für das heutige Übungsründchen zum Jahresausklang!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ansonsten allen, die ich heute nicht mehr sehe, noch einen schönen Abend - kommt gut rein und wir sehen uns in alter Frische im neuen Jahr!


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Dezember 2008)

Yo,

an Alle einen schönen Silvesterabend, , immer schön langsam trinken und schlucken. Und net so dolle ! 
Auf eine Kilo-&Höhenmeter reiches 2009

Bis demnächst, der Kombi


----------



## Zilli (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich wünsche Euch auch einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute im neuen Jahr​ 


​


Kombinatschef schrieb:


> ... Auf eine Kilo-&Höhenmeter reiches 2009
> Bis demnächst, der Kombi


genau, und zwar bergab


----------



## missmarple (1. Januar 2009)

Sodele, das mit dem neuen Jahr ging von alleine - was die Frische angeht besteht durchaus Optimierungspotential...... 

Wie sich bestätigt hat, stammt das "Berge-Zitat" übrigens (erwartungsgemäss...) von Herrn Aldag! *STRIKE*


----------



## Kulminator (2. Januar 2009)

Moin Miteinander, schreibfaul oder noch nen dicken Schädel von Silvester? 

Alles frisch? Alle gut ins Neue Jahr gestartet?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Januar 2009)

Virus auf'm Rechner. Bin daheim b.a.w. lahmgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Januar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin Miteinander, schreibfaul oder noch nen dicken Schädel von Silvester?
> 
> Alles frisch? Alle gut ins Neue Jahr gestartet?



Abgefüllt gestartet ins Neue Jahr...der Besuch reist erst morgen wieder ab


----------



## missmarple (2. Januar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin Miteinander, schreibfaul oder noch nen dicken Schädel von Silvester?



Lachmuskelkater trifft's in meinem alkoholabstinenten Fall wohl eher...... Ansonsten war das Einzige, was sich nach Silvester dick angefühlt hat, mein Bauch!


----------



## Kulminator (2. Januar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ansonsten war das Einzige, was sich nach Silvester dick angefühlt hat, mein Bauch!



mein Bauch fühlt sich schon etwas länger etwas dicker an .... und das wird wohl auch so bleiben...


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Januar 2009)

Hab seit heute morgen maximale Kreuzschmerzen...vielleicht vom Alk.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Januar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hab seit heute morgen maximale Kreuzschmerzen...vielleicht vom Alk.



also diese Aussage bedarf einer genaueren Erklärung?? ich verstehe den Zusammenhang noch nicht ??


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. Januar 2009)

Kulmi: Ü40=zuviel Alk=schlecht=Körper reagiert=Land der Schmerzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (3. Januar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi: Ü40=zuviel Alk=schlecht=Körper reagiert=Land der Schmerzen



verstehe... 

sind die Schmerzen schon besser geworden?


----------



## missmarple (3. Januar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi: Ü40=zuviel Alk=schlecht=Körper reagiert=Land der Schmerzen



Womöglich könnte dem Land der Schmerzen mit einer Bike-Einheit entflohen werden???


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Januar 2009)

Besuch aus dem Haus, müssen erst mal 'Klar-Schiff' machen.
Vermute, dass ich sehr bald wieder in eine bike-Hose steigen kann 
Soll allerdings in den nächsten Tagen sackrisch kalt werden...unter -3 fahr ich nur ungern. Werde heute mal eine halbe Stunde o.ä. auf der Rolle antesten. Wenn das gut geht, dann ggfs. morgen draussen. Ich bleibe online.
der Kombi (2500 Punkte ü.N.N.)


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Januar 2009)

Aus der Welt des Schmerzes : Diagnose Hexenschuss, Notdienst mit Spritze die nicht saß,
ganz lieben Shuttle zu IBU 600 Apotheke in Bagdad, zum Schluß bei einem netten DVD Abend Schmerz mit Grappa betäubt was am besten half...


----------



## Kulminator (4. Januar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Aus der Welt des Schmerzes : Diagnose Hexenschuss, Notdienst mit Spritze die nicht saß,
> ganz lieben Shuttle zu IBU 600 Apotheke in Bagdad, zum Schluß bei einem netten DVD Abend Schmerz mit Grappa betäubt was am besten half...



au weia... 

mach dich mal dafür stark, daß es Grappa künftig auf Rezept gibt...

Spass beiseite: wie gehts jetzt bei dir weiter? Irgendwann werden deine Grappa Vorräte ja aufgebraucht sein?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jungs unnd Mädels,
bin auch wieder im Lande. Hoffe ihr habt den Rutsch ins neue Jahr gut überstanden ( Ede, Kulmi gute besserung ).


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Januar 2009)

Kulmi: Ich nehm jetzt halt IBU 600 und hoffe auf schnelle Genesung, muß morgen arbeiten.


----------



## Kulminator (4. Januar 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs unnd Mädels,
> bin auch wieder im Lande. Hoffe ihr habt den Rutsch ins neue Jahr gut überstanden ( Ede, Kulmi gute besserung ).



Dir auch ein gutes Neues...  



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi: Ich nehm jetzt halt IBU 600 und hoffe auf schnelle Genesung, muß morgen arbeiten.



IBU600 sind schon ein geiles Zeugs - lässt sich bei Überdosierung auf IBU1200 upgraden...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Wolfsgemeinde,
bin nun auch zurück aus dem schnellen,lauten und ein wenig durchgeknalltem New York. Neujahrsfeier am Times Square war ne ziemlich geile Sache und ich kann nur sagen die Stadt ist eine Reise wert...
Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle ein schönes Fest und eine gute Party.
Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall ein frohes neues und hoffentlich bikereiches Jahr 2009 

Bis demnächst!
Marco


----------



## missmarple (4. Januar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Aus der Welt des Schmerzes : Diagnose Hexenschuss, Notdienst mit Spritze die nicht saß,
> ganz lieben Shuttle zu IBU 600 Apotheke in Bagdad, zum Schluß bei einem netten DVD Abend Schmerz mit Grappa betäubt was am besten half...



Tjaja, das Apotheken-Notdienst-Schilder-Lesen birgt mehr Tücken, als man gemeinhin erahnt...... 
Hmmm, ich hätte auch Grappa trinken sollen - vielleicht hätte ich dann heute keine Kreuzschmerzen?! 




Kulminator schrieb:


> IBU600 sind schon ein geiles Zeugs - lässt sich bei Überdosierung auf IBU1200 upgraden...



Die Mathematik liegt Dir schon im Blut, oder??? 




Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Neujahrsfeier am Times Square war ne ziemlich geile Sache und ich kann nur sagen die Stadt ist eine Reise wert...



Also vor mir hat was von der Decke gebaumelt, das mich optisch stark an Silvester am Times Square erinnert hat... 


Sodele, nachdem das neue Jahr schon fast wieder vorbei ist und ich zu meinem eigenen Entsetzen noch nicht einmal auf dem Bike gesessen habe, mache ich mich jetzt doch nochmal auf in die Kälte. Falls also wider Erwarten noch wer etwas spät dran ist heute - Handy ist in Reichweite.............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Januar 2009)

So nachdem ich die letzten beiden Tage renoviert habe melde ich mich auch mal wieder!
Feier gut überstanden, aber wenn ich euch um 5Uhr nicht rausgeschmissen hätte, würdet ihr wohl immer noch hier sitzen!!

@Bruder Was muss ich da hören "Du hasst die Wette verloren" 
Da bin ich ja mal auf den wetteinsatz gespannt..... (evtl. Langes Elend auf Zeit hoch.....

@ Ede Ich hoffe es waren nicht die vielen Kissen in deinem Rücken. 

// rocky


----------



## schu2000 (4. Januar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So nachdem ich die letzten beiden Tage renoviert habe melde ich mich auch mal wieder!
> Feier gut überstanden...



Hi Rocky...war die Feier wohl so heftig dass Du danach erstmal renovieren musstest??


----------



## missmarple (4. Januar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So nachdem ich die letzten beiden Tage renoviert habe melde ich mich auch mal wieder!
> Feier gut überstanden, aber wenn ich euch um 5Uhr nicht rausgeschmissen hätte, würdet ihr wohl immer noch hier sitzen!!



Naja, bei dem Programm, was uns geboten wurde...... Ein dickes Lob und Dank dem Gastgeber!  
Ausserdem ist das diesbezügliche Durchhaltevermögen bei mir genetisch bedingt - ich kann da genaugenommen gar nix für! 




rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @Bruder Was muss ich da hören "Du hasst die Wette verloren"
> Da bin ich ja mal auf den wetteinsatz gespannt..... (evtl. Langes Elend auf Zeit hoch.....



Die Einlösung des Wetteinsatzes wird mir derzeit noch mit Argumenten wie "andere Version", "FSK 18" und ähnlich hanebüchenen Begründungen verweigert...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Januar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi: Ich nehm jetzt halt IBU 600 und hoffe auf schnelle Genesung, muß morgen arbeiten.



Sag mal, wie ist es denn Dir heute ergangen? Oder hast Du angesichts der Schneelage doch besser auf den Truck verzichtet und den Rücken geschont? Gute Besserung noch, wird schon wieder

der Kombi


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. Januar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Die Einlösung des Wetteinsatzes wird mir derzeit noch mit Argumenten wie "andere Version", "FSK 18" und ähnlich hanebüchenen Begründungen verweigert...



@[email protected]

Wettschulden sind Ehrenschulden!! Du solltest dich nicht so feiern lassen!!

Was wettest du auch mit einer Jungwölfin und dann auch noch über ein Thema das ich hier nicht nennen will/darf!

// Rocky


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Januar 2009)

Kombi: Solange die Hesse Schulferien haben ist meine Strecke auch mit Schnee gut zu fahren. Rücken schonen ist nicht. Selbstständig = ständig selbst.


----------



## Kulminator (6. Januar 2009)

mal was ganz anderes: ein interessanter Bericht über die Firma Rotwild - und für den gelangweilten Leser findet sich am Ende des Beitrages wenigstens ein sehenswertes Filmchen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Januar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> mal was ganz anderes: ein interessanter Bericht über die Firma Rotwild - und für den gelangweilten Leser findet sich am Ende des Beitrages wenigstens ein sehenswertes Filmchen...



Die haben auch schon andere Hersteller besucht. Am Interessantesten war der Bericht über Liteville, besonders der letzte Absatz.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Januar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Solange die Hesse Schulferien haben ist meine Strecke auch mit Schnee gut zu fahren. Rücken schonen ist nicht. Selbstständig = ständig selbst.



Da musste dich dann am Wochenende Schonen sonst bekommst den Mist nie Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Januar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> ... und dann auch noch über ein Thema das ich hier nicht nennen will/darf!
> 
> // Rocky



R.U.H.E.


----------



## missmarple (7. Januar 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> R.U.H.E.



*Du* wolltest doch unbedingt wetten - ich mache sowas normalerweise gar nicht.............


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Januar 2009)

Björn, Björn, Bjöööörrnn !!!

Gude Morsche, Uffstehe und 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!


Wünschen die Drei aus Großauheim


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Januar 2009)

Ja alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viel Gesundheit. 





Der 4. aus Großauheim.


----------



## Kulminator (8. Januar 2009)

und da schliessen sich Nummer 5 und 6 an:

 HAppy BIrthday und Willkommen im Club, Bruder...


----------



## missmarple (8. Januar 2009)

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier auch nochmal: *alles Liebe zum Geburtstag*!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




die 1. aus froschhausen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo Bruder auch von mir alles Gute zum Wiegenfest.

Ab jetzt geht's bergab.

Rocky


----------



## crazymtb (8. Januar 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute und Liebe zum neuen Lebensjahr 



wünscht dir aus dem Odenwäldervorland
Crazymtb


----------



## Kulminator (8. Januar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ab jetzt geht's bergab.



... wollen wir das nicht alle? ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Januar 2009)

Ja!


----------



## Maggo (8. Januar 2009)

guuude björn,

alles liebe zum geburtstag auch von meiner seite......feier ordentlich und lass es dir gut gehn. wußtest du, dass der king of rocknroll heute ebenfalls das licht der welt erblickte??


----------



## missmarple (8. Januar 2009)

Maggo schrieb:


> wußtest du, dass der king of rocknroll heute ebenfalls das licht der welt erblickte??



... und nicht nur der - auch der *King of Weilbach!!!*  

 von deiner ex-nachbarin.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Januar 2009)

na dann sag ich hier auch nochmal...

Björn, dir die besten wünsche zum geburtstag!


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Januar 2009)

Ich schließ mich an und wünsche Dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viele neue Höhepunkte auf den Trails und auf dem Eis...!

Und ein rockiges Geburtstagsständchen vom _jazzman_


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Januar 2009)

Bruder:Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag von M+P
Maximale Gesundheit und Spaß auf den Trails


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Januar 2009)

Da im Alter so manches langsamer geht, bin ich erst jetzt mit dem Lesen eurer Wünsche durch. Danke sehr.

@Kulmi - bringst du mir den Prospekt über betreutes Wohnen mal mit. So langsam muss ich mich damit ja auch mal beschäftigen. Meinst du, die Pflegerinnen können den Shuttlebus fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (9. Januar 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Kulmi - bringst du mir den Prospekt über betreutes Wohnen mal mit. So langsam muss ich mich damit ja auch mal beschäftigen. Meinst du, die Pflegerinnen können den Shuttlebus fahren?



o.k. ich bring dir die Infos mal mit - ich meine gehört zu haben, dass die Fähigkeit shuttlebuszufahren dort zwingende Einstellungsvoraussetzung ist. Mach dir darüber mal keine Sorgen...


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Januar 2009)

FINALE 2009 : WER IST DABEI? 

Terminvorschläge : SA 25.04.2009 - SA 02.05.2009

oder                    SA 16.05.2009 - SA 23.05.2009

Die zweite Woche ist billiger wahrscheinlich wegen 1.Mai Feiertag.
Frühbucherrabatt = 8%

Wer flowige Trails mag ist dort richtig...


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Januar 2009)

Da ich schon auf dem Eifel-Liteville Trip vom 21.-24.5. gebucht bin, wähle ich für Finale die erste Woche, 25.4 bis 2.5.

Habe mich entschlossen def. mitzufahren. Meine Damen werden nicht mitkommen (gecheckt, Arbeit & Schule).

Lass uns Ende der Woche das Hotel buchen

Grusz, Kombi


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Januar 2009)

Das sind doch mal Aussagen!!
Dann werde ich mal Urlaub einreichen.
Die Zimmeranfrage können wir ja gesammelt machen.

// Rocky


----------



## missmarple (12. Januar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal Urlaub einreichen.
> Die Zimmeranfrage können wir ja gesammelt machen.



Dem schliesse ich mich kommentarlos an.


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Januar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Dem schliesse ich mich kommentarlos an.



Habe ich mir fast gedacht!


----------



## missmarple (12. Januar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habe ich mir fast gedacht!



... sprach der Orakelwolf.  

Ach so, falls Du deine DVDs suchen solltest - die befinden sich noch in meiner Obhut.


----------



## Kulminator (12. Januar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> FINALE 2009 : WER IST DABEI?
> 
> Terminvorschläge : SA 25.04.2009 - SA 02.05.2009
> 
> ...



also wie gesagt, ich bin noch nicht sicher. 
Erst mal muss mein Arm wieder 100% ig genesen. Dann muss ich sehen, wie es arbeitstechnisch bei mir aussieht. Also macht eure Buchung erst mal ohne mich. Ich buche mich ggf. später dort ein.


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Januar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> ... sprach der Orakelwolf.
> 
> Ach so, falls Du deine DVDs suchen solltest - die befinden sich noch in meiner Obhut.



Habe ich schon gehört! Schön aufpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (12. Januar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habe ich schon gehört! Schön aufpassen.



Aye, Sir! Ich werde das kostbare Gut mit meinem Leben verteidigen!


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Januar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Aye, Sir! Ich werde das kostbare Gut mit meinem Leben verteidigen!



Ob das genug ist?


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Januar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> ... sprach der Orakelwolf.
> 
> Ach so, falls Du deine DVDs suchen solltest - die befinden sich noch in meiner Obhut.




Achja, die haette ich auch gern mal fuer zu Hause (auch mit mitlaufender Uhr), um Fraa Str. zu motivieren (noch nicht fuer Finale, aber fuer das was in 2009 kommen wird).

Btw., habe gestern mal wieder Abstand genommen draussen zu fahren (obwohl da so 2 auf dem Mainradweg gegen 10.30h an mir vorbeigerauscht sind...ich war da allerdings nur mit Foto und hab mir die Griffel trotz Handschuhe abgefroren). Bin zum Ausgleich wenigstens drinne gefahren.

der Kombi (1500 Ueber N.N.)


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Januar 2009)

Ich werde die Tage mal eine neue Version (ohne Uhr) machen.
Wer eine möchte kann sich bei mir melden!

// Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Januar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich werde die Tage mal eine neue Version (ohne Uhr) machen.
> Wer eine möchte kann sich bei mir melden!
> 
> // Rocky



Melde!


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Januar 2009)

Registriert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (12. Januar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ob das genug ist?



Zumindest für die _Timeline Edition_ schon...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Melde!



Dito! 
Ähhh, ohne übermässig unverschämt werden zu wollen, aber könntest Du auch beide Jahre (2007/2008) auf einen Silberling bannen???


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Januar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Zumindest für die _Timeline Edition_ schon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte ich!
Mal schauen ob ich auch möchte!


----------



## missmarple (12. Januar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Könnte ich!
> Mal schauen ob ich auch möchte!



Natürlich möchtest Du!!! *klimper*  

Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, wie sensationell gut das Freak zum Putzen in meine Badewanne passt???


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Januar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Natürlich möchtest Du!!! *klimper*
> 
> Hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, wie sensationell gut das Freak zum Putzen in meine Badewanne passt???



Entweder hast du ein kleines Rad oder eine große Badewanne.
Aber wer putzt schon sein Rad?
Ok einen kenne ich der muss jetzt..........


----------



## missmarple (12. Januar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Aber wer putzt schon sein Rad?



Das war ja nicht mein Rad, das ich geputzt habe... Aber die diesbezüglichen Verhandlungen laufen!


----------



## missmarple (12. Januar 2009)

Offtopic-Einschub: 
es befindet sich nicht zuhuuufällig ein Farblaserdrucker in wölfischem Privatbesitz, den ich demnächst mal kurzzeitig malträtieren könnte???  
Dementsprechende Outings werden gerne per PN entgegengenommen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Januar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> FINALE 2009 : WER IST DABEI?
> 
> Terminvorschläge : *SA 25.04.2009 - SA 02.05.2009*
> 
> ...



*Confirmed.* 

Ich verpasse zwar das Spiel gegen den BVB, aber irgendwie kriege ich meine DK schon vermarktet.


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Januar 2009)

Finale 
Ich erwarte einen Mega Woelfe-Ausflug & Event


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Januar 2009)

Dann mal los!

Wer brauch was für Zimmer?
Ich würde mal sammeln und eine Reservierungsanfrage stellen.
Name und Zimmerwunsch an mich.

// Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Januar 2009)

@Rocky,

wie geposted, ich bin dabei. Zimmer ist mir Wurscht, d.h. rel. unwichtig ob EInzel oder ob ich das mit jemandem teile.
Bin das von den Huetten gewoehnt

Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Januar 2009)

Zimmer sind der eine Punkt. Es gilt auch die generelle Tranport- und Shuttlefrage vor Ort zu klären. Vielleicht setzen wir uns dazu in den nächsten Tagen einfach mal zusammen. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2009)

Bergaufradeln


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bergaufradeln



Spaßvogel!


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Januar 2009)

@[email protected]

Hatte gestern einen mittaeglichen Anruf von Patrick. Er schlaegt ein Abstimmungstreffen am Sonntag vor (Zimmer, An- und Abfahrt, Shutteln). Er hat angeboten sich bei ihm zu treffen (Find' ich gut ).
Ich halte mir schon mal Sonntag so ab 14h dafuer frei. Es sei denn es will jemand draussen ab 14h biken


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Januar 2009)

Passt, ist eh Regen angesagt. 

Da verpasst man draussen nicht viel.


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Januar 2009)

@[email protected]
Lasst mich mal aus der Zimmerplanung raus. Ich hab die ersten 6 Monate Urlaubssperre. Sollte es sich irgendwie einrichten lassen, versuche ich 1-2 Tage frei zu bekommen und euch auf ein verlängertes Wochenende einen Besuch abstatten. Käme dann mit dem Auto rüber gefahren. Falls ihr eine günstige Unterkunft wisst, könnt ihr mir ja die Infos zukommen lassen.


----------



## missmarple (15. Januar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bergaufradeln



Mein Reden!!! 




Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich halte mir schon mal Sonntag so ab 14h dafuer frei. Es sei denn es will jemand draussen ab 14h biken



Biken nicht, aber ich muss noch was anderes am WE erledigen - da käme mir ehrlich gesagt eine Uhrzeit, die nicht ganz so "mittendrin" liegt, eher entgegen... Wäre 1700 (+/- 1h) auch o.k.?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Januar 2009)

Nach Finale zum Bergaufradeln? 

Wie seid ihr denn drauf?


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. Januar 2009)

Jazz: Wir sind im Hotel Florenz. 10% Frühbucherrabatt gilt bis 28.02.09

SONNTAG : Sagt wann Ihr kommt. Wetter eh kagge, wir sind da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Januar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Jazz: Wir sind im Hotel Florenz. 10% Frühbucherrabatt gilt bis 28.02.09
> 
> SONNTAG : Sagt wann Ihr kommt. Wetter eh kagge, wir sind da.



Super, und um auf die Anfrage von Nicole zurueckzukommen, 17h +/-1 ist auch o.k. fuer mich.


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Januar 2009)

Ok!
So. 17Uhr.

// Rocky


----------



## missmarple (16. Januar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SONNTAG : Sagt wann Ihr kommt. Wetter eh kagge, wir sind da.





Kombinatschef schrieb:


> 17h +/-1 ist auch o.k. fuer mich.





rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So. 17Uhr.



Top! 

Im übrigen bin ich ob der andauernden Radelabstinenz total unausgeglichen - heute Vormittag hab ich mich schon mit den Kaspern auf dem Wahlamt angelegt! 

Naja, dafür ist mir gestern bei Doc G. ein Rahmen aus dem Hause F. vorgeführt worden.............


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Januar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Top!
> 
> Im übrigen bin ich ob der andauernden Radelabstinenz total unausgeglichen - heute Vormittag hab ich mich schon mit den Kaspern auf dem Wahlamt angelegt!
> 
> Naja, dafür ist mir gestern bei Doc G. ein Rahmen aus dem Hause F. vorgeführt worden.............




Wiiieeee, was Neues?
Was Seriöses, oder ?
Speziallackierung ?


----------



## Kulminator (17. Januar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Wäre 1700 (+/- 1h) auch o.k.?



da werden wir uns wahrscheinlich als stille Zuhörer dazugesellen....


----------



## missmarple (17. Januar 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wiiieeee, was Neues?
> Was Seriöses, oder ?
> Speziallackierung ?



Jaaaaaaaaaaa!!! 
Auf jeden Fall!!! 
Jein! 
Details folgen im persönlichen Gespräch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (20. Januar 2009)

... ein Ständchen auf den Kulminator! 
Alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag, sowie ein schönes Jahr mit vielen Trails und ohne hinterhältige MRW-Geister! 

Viele Grüsse vom
spessartschaf.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Januar 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum B- Day. Lass dich feiern.





Man sieht sich auf den Trails.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Januar 2009)

Von mir natürlich ach alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
Feier schön  und lass dich reichlich beschenken 

Schönen Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Januar 2009)

da schließ ich mich doch an


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Januar 2009)

Häbbie B-Day Kulmi. 

Auf das du bald wieder die heimischen Wälder unsicher machen kannst.


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Januar 2009)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Kulmi! *
Ich hoffe, wir können im Frühjahr oder Sommer wieder mal zusammen die Trails unsicher machen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Januar 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute!

// Rocky


----------



## crazymtb (20. Januar 2009)

Auch von mir alles alles Gute, dass es dieses Jahr mit der Odenwald-Tour klappt!

Lieben Geburtstagsgruß
Crazymtb


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Januar 2009)

Na, dann will ich auch nicht zurueckstehen und entbiete unserem

Kulminatore

die herlichsten Glueckwuensche zum 'burtstag  

Grusz von der Reise
der Kombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Januar 2009)

Auch von uns alles Gute zum Geburtstag Kulmi! Hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, möchte mich auch mal in die Reihe der Bikeunfähigen einreihen. War heute in der Zahnklinik in Aschaffenburg und hab mich getreu nach dem Motto "alles raus, was keine Miete zahlt..." von meinen Weisheitszähnen verabschiedet. Es kamen dann in harter Wolfsmanier auch gleich alle vier auf einen Schlag raus. Somit lässt unsere nächste gemeinsame Runde noch ein wenig auf sich warten. Die nächsten Tage geht bei mir nix mehr und am Montag kommt die Spedition und räumt meine Wohnung samt Bike aus... Aber ich hoffe, es mir irgendwie noch mit Finale einrichten zu können...


----------



## Instantcold (20. Januar 2009)

@ Kulmi

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag

Wünsche Dir weiterhin eine gute Besserung.

Grüße
IC


----------



## schu2000 (20. Januar 2009)

Kulmi?? Geburtstag?? Na denn alles Gute!!!


----------



## Kulminator (20. Januar 2009)

@ all: herzlichen Dank für eure zahlreichen Glückwünsche ... 

ihr seid die Besten ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. Januar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ihr seid die Besten ...



Das Wissen wir...


----------



## missmarple (21. Januar 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Somit lässt unsere nächste gemeinsame Runde noch ein wenig auf sich warten. Die nächsten Tage geht bei mir nix mehr und am Montag kommt die Spedition und räumt meine Wohnung samt Bike aus...



Och, wir kommen Dich auch mal im Exil besuchen...... 
Bis dahin erstmal toitoitoi für den Umzug und gute Besserung für's "Esszimmer"!


----------



## Kulminator (21. Januar 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, wir können im Frühjahr oder Sommer wieder mal zusammen die Trails unsicher machen...



muss ich dazu ins Ösiland? Oder ziehst du des häufigeren unseren heimischen Spessart vor??


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Januar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Och, wir kommen Dich auch mal im Exil besuchen......
> Bis dahin erstmal toitoitoi für den Umzug und gute Besserung für's "Esszimmer"!



Ihr seid natürlich jederzeit recht herlich eingeladen... 

Das mit dem Esszimmer wird schon, heute geht der Schnabel schon wieder soweit auf, dass ein Teelöffel mit Spinat reinpasst...  Aber mein Kiefergelenk fühlt sich noch an wie nach ner Ringnacht mit den Klitschko's



Kulminator schrieb:


> muss ich dazu ins Ösiland? Oder ziehst du des häufigeren unseren heimischen Spessart vor??



Du musst nicht nach Ösiland kommen, auch wenn Du das jederzeit gerne darfst.  Ich werde durchaus ab und zu mal in Deutschland verweilen, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob ich dann immer ein Bike dabei haben werde. Wenn nicht, kann ich ja schon mal den Grill anwerfen und das Bier kaltstellen, während die Meute durchs Revier zieht. 

Oder man trifft sich mal zum Biken in anderen Revieren wie Finale, Livignio, Arosa, Gardasee, Saalbach oder wo auch immer...


----------



## Kulminator (23. Januar 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ihr seid natürlich jederzeit recht herlich eingeladen...
> 
> Das mit dem Esszimmer wird schon, heute geht der Schnabel schon wieder soweit auf, dass ein Teelöffel mit Spinat reinpasst...  Aber mein Kiefergelenk fühlt sich noch an wie nach ner Ringnacht mit den Klitschko's
> 
> ...




sieht so aus als müssten wir bald mal ins Ösiland, um unseren Exilwolf aufzusuchen... und wenn du hier bist und biken willst, kriegste das Langbeinige von mir....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (23. Januar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und wenn du hier bist und biken willst, kriegste das Langbeinige von mir....


 
 Merci...


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Januar 2009)

Ich fahr heute. 1300, B8


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Januar 2009)

*@Jazzman*, wie ... Ösiland  das habe ich eben erst richtig wargenommen. Wie kommt's, ist Dir Spessart nicht mehr hoch genug. Oder steckt ein "Frauenzimmer" dahinter 

Apro Pos Frauenz... *@Missy*, ich warte immer noch auf Test- oder Fahrberichte


----------



## Kulminator (24. Januar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich fahr heute. 1300, B8



und ich hab heute in vorauschauender Weise den Dreck der letzten Ausfahrten von meinen Vehikeln entfernt ... 

bald ist's bei mir wieder soweit ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. Januar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich fahr heute. 1300, B8


...schade zu spät gelesen. Hätte heute lust und Zeit gehabt.



Kulminator schrieb:


> und ich hab heute in vorauschauender Weise den Dreck der letzten Ausfahrten von meinen Vehikeln entfernt ...



Und genau das habe ich auch gemacht.


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Januar 2009)

So, das erste Mal HK + Lieblingsabfahrt + Welle in 09. Einfach nur geil und gut fahrbar.
Bike war nacher genau so dreckig wie vorher.

Fährt morgen jemand 1300 B8 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. Januar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> So, das erste Mal HK + Lieblingsabfahrt + Welle in 09. Einfach nur geil und gut fahrbar.
> Bike war nacher genau so dreckig wie vorher.
> 
> Fährt morgen jemand 1300 B8 ?



Ich würde mitkommen. Könnte aber nur bis 15.00 Uhr. Wäre das OK


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Januar 2009)

Sofa: Ist o.k.


----------



## Kulminator (24. Januar 2009)

mtb Ede schrieb:


> so, Das Erste Mal Hk + Lieblingsabfahrt + Welle In 09. Einfach Nur Geil Und Gut Fahrbar.:d
> Bike War Nacher Genau So Dreckig Wie Vorher.



Neid !


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. Januar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sofa: Ist o.k.


Dann bis Morgen 13.00 Uhr an der B8.


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. Januar 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Jazzman*, wie ... Ösiland  das habe ich eben erst richtig wargenommen. Wie kommt's, ist Dir Spessart nicht mehr hoch genug. Oder steckt ein "Frauenzimmer" dahinter



Doch doch, der Spessart ist schon ein top Revier, aber die Karawanken und die slowenischen Pässe dort unten sind auch sehr reizvoll... Nein, es steckt kein Frauenzimmer dahinter, sondern ein neuer Arbeitgeber...


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Januar 2009)

... na dann gutes Gelingen und mach's gut. Man liest sicher mal voneinander.


----------



## missmarple (25. Januar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> So, das erste Mal HK + Lieblingsabfahrt + Welle in 09. Einfach nur geil und gut fahrbar.
> Bike war nacher genau so dreckig wie vorher.


 


Kulminator schrieb:


> Neid !


 
Dito! 




Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand 1300 B8 ?


 
Negativ... Muss mich mental auf mein Debüt in der ESH vorbereiten......  Ausserdem mag ich erst wieder aufsteigen, wenn ich das ***** unter mir hab, was voraussichtlich nicht mehr lange dauert...... *yeehaw* 
Euch viel Spass!


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Januar 2009)

Guude,

A) Post #3500 
B) Komme grade aus dem Spessart, d.h. Seminar auf Burg Rothenfels zurück. Die Mega-Treppe ist leider noch unfahrbar, ab der 2ten Kurve hats noch dicke Eisplatten, da kann man nur abschmieren 
C) Angesichts des Klasse Wetter am Sa und So wäre ich gerne mitgefahren, siehe aber Punkt B)
D) Muss gleich wieder los, bin die Woche über in der Puszta
E) Sollte es nächstes WoE wieder so ein Wetter haben, sind wir für eine Ausfahrt bereit 

der Kombi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Januar 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Guude,
> 
> A) Post #3500
> B) Komme grade aus dem Spessart, d.h. Seminar auf Burg Rothenfels zurück. Die Mega-Treppe ist leider noch unfahrbar, ab der 2ten Kurve hats noch dicke Eisplatten, da kann man nur abschmieren
> ...



War heute mit Ede unterwegs, wie immer Lustig. Hahnenkamm hoch -> 50min. Hahnenkamm runter 15 min.  

zu E) hatten ausgemacht nächsten Samstag treffpunkt 13.00 Uhr B8 Parkplatz. Vieleicht hast du ja Lust.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Januar 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hahnenkamm runter 15 min.



 was dauert dabei soooo lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Januar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> was dauert dabei soooo lange



Ich weiß das du es in 5 min.  schaffst. Die rede war ja von mir  
Hatte auch nur 50 mm Federweg vorn.

Und ausserdem bin ich Freihand runter gefahren.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Januar 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich weiß das du es in 5 min.  schaffst. Die rede war ja von mir
> Hatte auch nur 50 mm Federweg vorn.
> 
> Und ausserdem bin ich Freihand runter gefahren.



Freihandfahren ist gefährlich ... das kannste nur durch Geschwindigkeit kompensieren...


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Januar 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> War heute mit Ede unterwegs, wie immer Lustig. Hahnenkamm hoch -> 50min. Hahnenkamm runter 15 min.
> 
> zu E) hatten ausgemacht nächsten Samstag treffpunkt 13.00 Uhr B8 Parkplatz. Vieleicht hast du ja Lust.



Ja, Samstag sollte was gehen. Wie gesagt, wenn es trocken genug ist.
FS will ihr Federwegmonster mal ausprobieren, da muss ich bei der ersten Tour Vorsicht walten lassen

Grusz, der Kombi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Januar 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ja, Samstag sollte was gehen. Wie gesagt, wenn es trocken genug ist.
> FS will ihr Federwegmonster mal ausprobieren, da muss ich bei der ersten Tour Vorsicht walten lassen
> 
> Grusz, der Kombi



Was hat sie sich denn gutes gegönnt??

Ich hoffe mal das bis Samstag meine Federgabel wieder einsatzbereit ist. Habe sie Fachgerecht Dr. G aus G übergeben.


----------



## Kulminator (27. Januar 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Was hat sie sich denn gutes gegönnt??
> 
> Ich hoffe mal das bis Samstag meine Federgabel wieder einsatzbereit ist. Habe sie Fachgerecht Dr. G aus G übergeben.



was nimmt denn der Dr. G für den Gabelservice?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Januar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> was nimmt denn der Dr. G für den Gabelservice?



Haben nicht drüber geredet. Hoffe für Lau  .....
Da sie Defekt war. Die Luft ist von der Positivkammer in die Negertivkammer gewandert, dadurch hatt sich die Gabel zusammen gezogen und ich hatte ein Aktiven Federweg von 50 mm. 
Desswegen auch 15 min vom Hahnenkamm runter... 

Kann dir aber wenn ich mein Bike wieder abhole ja mal bescheid geben.


----------



## missmarple (28. Januar 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ja, Samstag sollte was gehen. Wie gesagt, wenn es trocken genug ist.
> FS will ihr Federwegmonster mal ausprobieren, da muss ich bei der ersten Tour Vorsicht walten lassen



Wie, was, Federwegmonster??? Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was den Samstag angeht sieht's bei mir derzeit leider schlecht aus... Zwar wird das neue Bike wohl zum WE hin fertig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , allerdings hat mich seit gestern die Rüsselpest heimgesucht.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Vier Wochen nicht auf dem Bike und schon verweichlicht......


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Januar 2009)

Tja, da hat so ein sonniger Typ aus California, glaube, Sinyard heisst der, ein bike angeboten, vorne u. hinten mit Avid 7, 203mm, 180mm suspension, DHX 5, Totem solo Air, X0 short cage, Gamuti chain guard und wie das Getoese so alles heisst. Und da haben wir zugegriffen. Ein richtiger Pluesch-Sessel. Gei-el.

Muss man nur noch fahren lernen...

der Kombi


----------



## judyclt (28. Januar 2009)

Servus,
ich hab letztes Jahr mit euch den Spessartweg abgeklappert und wollte mal hören, ob ihr am Wochenende eure Bikes sattelt. Soll top Wetter sein und ich wäre bei einem Tagesausflug am Samstag oder Sonntag dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (29. Januar 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Tja, da hat so ein sonniger Typ aus California, glaube, Sinyard heisst der, ein bike angeboten, vorne u. hinten mit Avid 7, 203mm, 180mm suspension, DHX 5, Totem solo Air, X0 short cage, Gamuti chain guard und wie das Getoese so alles heisst. Und da haben wir zugegriffen. Ein richtiger Pluesch-Sessel. Gei-el.
> 
> Muss man nur noch fahren lernen...
> 
> der Kombi



Nice!  Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass Bildmaterial in Bälde folgen wird, nicht wahr?


----------



## judyclt (29. Januar 2009)

Ich ändere meine Meinung und bin nur noch am Samstag bei einer Tour dabei 
http://www.wetteronline.de/wotexte/redaktion/topthemen/2009/01/29_we.htm


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. Januar 2009)

So wie es Aussieht muss ich für Morgen Absagen, da die Gabel noch nicht fertig ist. 
Ab nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## judyclt (30. Januar 2009)

Ok, dann werd ich mal woanders fahren und schaue mir einen neuen Weg an. Liest sich ganz nett:

http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de/mtb-forum/index.php?area=vbcmsarea_content&contentid=103

Ich fahre dann am Bahnhof Darmstadt-Eberstadt los.


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Januar 2009)

Was ist denn mit Sonntag? Wehr fährt?

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Januar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Sonntag? Wehr fährt?
> 
> // Rocky



wann am sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Januar 2009)

Ich kann SA/SO.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. Januar 2009)

@[email protected] Was hast du noch mal für Griffe.
Oder kann mir mal einer welche empfelen!!! Will mir neue zulegen.


----------



## judyclt (30. Januar 2009)

Ich fahre schon ewig Ritchey WCS True Grips. Leicht, robust, griffig, bequem, günstig.


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Januar 2009)

Sofa: Ergon GE1


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Januar 2009)

race face good n evil, aber in schwarz


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Januar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sofa: Ergon GE1



hübsch- doch zu teuer.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. Januar 2009)

Danke,
werde mich dann noch ein wenig im I-net schlau machen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Januar 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ja, Samstag sollte was gehen. Wie gesagt, wenn es trocken genug ist.
> FS will ihr Federwegmonster mal ausprobieren, da muss ich bei der ersten Tour Vorsicht walten lassen
> 
> Grusz, der Kombi



Und ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Januar 2009)

Wie telefoniert, 13.30h, B8, mit Fraa Struwwelisch. Barbarossaquelle, da gibts doch ein paar nette Absätze, Wurzeln etc., dann rüber zur Birkenhainer. So wie es eben geht


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Januar 2009)

Schee war's













Auf dem vereisten Rattle-Mill-'Bach'

Bis morsche, an der B8 und dann auf den Rooster's Comb
der Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Januar 2009)

Ansage : So, 1300, B8


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Januar 2009)

Ich versuche zu kommen!
Wenn ich bis 13:01 nicht da bin schaffe ich es nicht.

// Rocky


----------



## Hopi (31. Januar 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Schee war's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer nimmt den ein Demo zum touren  


Und immer diese querfeldein Fahrer  nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel an an uns


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wer nimmt den ein Demo zum touren



Gute Väter fahrn das Demo ihrer Tochter den Berg hoch, dann kann sie den Berg wieder runter fahrn


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Februar 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


>



Junge Junge.... 
Na dann mal viel Spaß mit diesem Moped.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Februar 2009)

Wie ist denn das Wetter?
Kann mich nicht so richtig motivieren......

// Rocky


----------



## Hopi (1. Februar 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Gute Väter fahrn das Demo ihrer Tochter den Berg hoch, dann kann sie den Berg wieder runter fahrn



Ich dachte immer das wäre umgekehrt


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Februar 2009)

Ich bin raus mir ist es zu kalt.....

// rocky


----------



## Kulminator (1. Februar 2009)

Ich war heute zu meiner ersten kurzen Testfahrt unterwegs - Doc hat's genehmigt. 

Kann eigentlich - bis auf die Kälte - nur Positives berichten: 
- es macht immer noch Spass
- Kondition ist zwar im A... , aber für 30 km hats noch problemlos gereicht 
- psychisch alles im grünen Bereich
- für die erste Belastungswoche spielt der Arm relativ gut mit.  

Diese Woche nun also allmählich Belastungssteigerung. Vorerst noch nicht im Gelände, nur WAB und Radwege. Aber spätestens in 2-3 Wochen gehts wieder gemeinsam ins Revier. 

Gruss Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (1. Februar 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Was hast du noch mal für Griffe.
> Oder kann mir mal einer welche empfelen!!! Will mir neue zulegen.


 
Odi Rogue! 




Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Gute Väter fahrn das Demo ihrer Tochter den Berg hoch, dann kann sie den Berg wieder runter fahrn


 
Adoptiert Fam. Kombi noch jemanden?????? Ich bin auch aus dem Gröbsten raus und soweit stubenrein...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Februar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ich war heute zu meiner ersten kurzen Testfahrt unterwegs - Doc hat's genehmigt.
> 
> Kann eigentlich - bis auf die Kälte - nur Positives berichten:
> - es macht immer noch Spass
> ...



Super Nachrichten....


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Februar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ich war heute zu meiner ersten kurzen Testfahrt unterwegs - Doc hat's genehmigt.
> 
> Kann eigentlich - bis auf die Kälte - nur Positives berichten:
> - es macht immer noch Spass
> ...



Na also, wir erwarten Dich freudig!
Und die Kälte hat ihr Gutes...die Abfahrten sind noch fein gefrosted und man kommt praktisch Sauber zu Hause an. Na, mal abgesehen vom Mief in den Klamotten


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Februar 2009)

Kulmi:


----------



## missmarple (2. Februar 2009)

@ Kulmi: das klingt doch mal gut!   Evtl. würde ich kommendes WE bei einer kleinen Wiedereinstiegsrunde partizipieren, wenn ich bis dahin wieder einen fahrbaren Untersatz habe, die Rüsselpest gänzlich verjagt ist und Du dich durchringen kannst, doch wieder mit mir zu fahren... *klimper*


----------



## Kulminator (2. Februar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> @ Kulmi: das klingt doch mal gut!   Evtl. würde ich kommendes WE bei einer kleinen Wiedereinstiegsrunde partizipieren, wenn ich bis dahin wieder einen fahrbaren Untersatz habe, die Rüsselpest gänzlich verjagt ist und Du dich durchringen kannst, doch wieder mit mir zu fahren... *klimper*



genehmigt - solange wir keinen MRW fahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Februar 2009)

@kulmi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Februar 2009)

So habe mein Bike wieder. Ist zwar nicht meine Federgabel drann aber eine Revelation mit U-Turn. Sie hatten die Ersatzteile nicht vorrätig für meine. habe mir auch gleich die Ergon Griffe mitgenommen. 
Auf dem Heimweg von Dr. G ist mir an der Großkrotzenburger Brücke am Staudinger die Linke Kurbel abgefallen.  Ist die Hohlschraube gebrochen. Also zurück zu Dr. G und behoben lassen. Der hat nicht schlecht geguckt als ich nach ca. 5  min wieder mit der Kurbel an der Tür stand.


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Februar 2009)

JungeJunge,
da haste aber Pech.
Immer mit Kabelbinder unterwegs sein!
Hoffentlich ist jetzt alles klar und wir fahren mal bald wieder zusammen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Februar 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> JungeJunge,
> da haste aber Pech.
> Immer mit Kabelbinder unterwegs sein!
> Hoffentlich ist jetzt alles klar und wir fahren mal bald wieder zusammen



Ja ist alles wieder ok. Hat es ja gleich repariert. Wie soll man denn mit einem Kabelbinder die Linke Kurbel festbekommen wenn die Befestigungsschraube gebrochen ist?? Ich hätte sie mir an die Jacke binden können, dann hätte ich beide Hände frei gehabt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Februar 2009)

Da hat wohl einer zu viel Kraft in den Beinen.

// Rocky


----------



## missmarple (3. Februar 2009)

Dann weiss ich ja jetzt endlich, warum mein Rad nicht fertig wird......


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Februar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Da hat wohl einer zu viel Kraft in den Beinen.
> 
> // Rocky



Möglich. 

Denke aber das das noch vom Sturz am Ochsenkopf kommt. Bin ja genau auf die Linke seite gefallen. Vieleicht ein Haarriss. Zum glück ist es Gestern passiert und nicht irgendwo 50 Km von zuhause weg.



missmarple schrieb:


> Dann weiss ich ja jetzt endlich, warum mein Rad nicht fertig wird......


Gestern ist ein Schwarzes 09 er Freak fertig geworden. War Live bei der Geburt dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Februar 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Gestern ist ein Schwarzes 09 er Freak fertig geworden. War Live bei der Geburt dabei.



so so ... wie sind da wohl die Querverbindungen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Februar 2009)

Was für Verbindungen ich denke die Kurbel ist abgefallen.
Na ja sonnst brechen ja an diesen Rädern immer die Rahmen......

// rocky


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Februar 2009)

Was??
Irgendwie reden wir jetzt alle aneinander vorbei. Oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Februar 2009)

Mordsbikewetter, da draussen.
Und ich kann heute abend nicht... Grrr


----------



## missmarple (3. Februar 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Gestern ist ein Schwarzes 09 er Freak fertig geworden. War Live bei der Geburt dabei.



Ohhh......    Ich hoffe, das denkwürdige Ereignis wurde würdig dokumentiert!!! 

Und ich war arbeiten......  Hmmm, momendemal, steht einem bei Geburten und ähnlichem nicht Sonderurlaub zu??? 

Bliebe nur noch zu klären, warum der Seckel mir nicht Bescheid gegeben hat?! 



Kulminator schrieb:


> so so ... wie sind da wohl die Querverbindungen?



Nana, keine wilden "Kuckucksrad-Spekulationen", bitte! *nurfürdenkulmismileyfrei!!!*


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Februar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ohhh......    Ich hoffe, das denkwürdige Ereignis wurde würdig dokumentiert!!!
> 
> Bliebe nur noch zu klären, warum der Seckel mir nicht Bescheid gegeben hat?!
> 
> Nana, keine wilden "Kuckucksrad-Spekulationen", bitte! *nurfürdenkulmismileyfrei!!!*



Ich weiß ja nicht ob es deins war  .


----------



## Kulminator (3. Februar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was für Verbindungen ich denke die Kurbel ist abgefallen.
> Na ja sonnst brechen ja an diesen Rädern immer die Rahmen......
> 
> // rocky



immer erst lesen - dann antworten...



SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob es deins war  .



willst du damit etwa sagen, daß sich MM ein schw????? Fr??? zulegen möchte ?? Welch freudige Kunde...


----------



## der-silberfisch (3. Februar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> willst du damit etwa sagen, daß sich MM ein schw????? Fr??? zulegen möchte ?? Welch freudige Kunde...



 Endlich wieder mal ein FUSION


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Februar 2009)

Servas zusammen,

viele Grüße aus dem verschneiten Klagenfurt...








Was les ich da alles...? Im Spessart wird mächtig aufgerüstet. 
Neues Demo, neues Freak... 
Na dann wünsch ich den zwei Ladies viel Spaß mit ihrem neuen Spielzeug und sturzfreie Ausritte! 

Kulmi, schön zu lesen, dass Du auch wieder zu neuen Schandtaten bereit bist! 

Bei mir ist noch nichts mit Biken, obwohl der Schnee einladend ist. Mein Bike steht noch im Umzugscontainer bei der Spedition in München.

Viele Grüße...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo Jazz,
schön mal was von dir zu hören. Das ist aber nicht dein Wohnviertel dort oder??


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Februar 2009)

@Sofa Nein, das ist das Firmengebäude... Eine Wohnung hab ich noch nicht. Ich gastiere noch in einem Ferienappartement und werde mir nächste Woche mal ein paar Wohnungen anschauen.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Servas zusammen,
> 
> viele Grüße aus dem verschneiten Klagenfurt...
> 
> ...


hii Jazz...auf den bildern, ist das dein arbeitsplatz?

bike ist für die gegend, in dieser jahreszeit def. das falsche sportgerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Februar 2009)

@Luca Ja, das ist mein Arbeitsplatz. Mit dem Sportgerät hast Du wohl Recht, aber wie gesagt, ist leider alles noch im Container in München... Aber mal schauen, am WE solls wieder bissl schneien, dann werd ich mir ggf. Ski ausleihen, wenn es die Zeit und das Wetter erlaubt.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Februar 2009)

Hi Jaz,
du hast aber einen schönen Arbeitsplatz.  
und schönen Schnee...


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Februar 2009)

Gibt es auch Fenster in dem Gebäude?


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Februar 2009)

Fenster? Wofür?


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Februar 2009)

Hinter den grauen Lamellen sind die Fenster versteckt. 
Man kann praktischerweise die Lamellen elektronisch schließen, damit man nicht ständig den Blick auf die schneebedeckten Berge und Skigebiete im Winter und die ganzen badenden Sonnenanbeter/innen im Sommer ertragen muss.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Februar 2009)

Na dann ist ja alles ok!
Wünsche dir viel Spass.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Februar 2009)

Und ausserdem, wozu gibt es denn den riesigen Balkon.


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Februar 2009)

Die Balkone sind dafür da, dass man sich dort beim Kaffeetrinken mit Frischluft versorgen kann und ihn nicht am Schreibtisch konsumieren muss, wenn man das nicht möchte...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Februar 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Die Balkone sind dafür da, dass man sich dort beim Kaffeetrinken mit Frischluft versorgen kann und ihn nicht am Schreibtisch konsumieren muss, wenn man das nicht möchte...



und überhaupt würd cihauch gern in sonem gebäude in so ner gegend arbeiten...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Februar 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Die Balkone sind dafür da, dass man sich dort beim Kaffeetrinken mit Frischluft versorgen kann und ihn nicht am Schreibtisch konsumieren muss, wenn man das nicht möchte...



Ich merk schon, dir geht es dort gut.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und überhaupt würd cihauch gern in sonem gebäude in so ner gegend arbeiten...



Deine schreibweise würde jedenfalls nicht auffallen......


----------



## missmarple (6. Februar 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob es deins war  .



War es!!!!!! 




Kulminator schrieb:


> willst du damit etwa sagen, daß sich MM ein schw????? Fr??? zulegen möchte ?? Welch freudige Kunde...



Jaaahaaa!!!!!! 




der-silberfisch schrieb:


> Endlich wieder mal ein FUSION



Genau!!!!!! 




_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Was les ich da alles...? Im Spessart wird mächtig aufgerüstet.
> Neues Demo, neues Freak...
> Na dann wünsch ich den zwei Ladies viel Spaß mit ihrem neuen Spielzeug und sturzfreie Ausritte!



Daaanke schön!!! 
Was die neue Arbeitslokation angeht, kann ich mich meinen "Vorschreibern" nur anschliessen! 

Sodele, mein Freak wurde gerade von der Krotzenburger Säuglingsstation entlassen und ich konnte es endlich nach Hause holen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wenn's wieder hell ist, werde ich das Schätzchen mal ablichten und schonmal vorab vorführen. Hoffentlich ist das Wetter morgen einführungsfahrtskompatibel... Die ersten paar Meter beim Doc waren jedenfalls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  !


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Februar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Sodele, mein Freak wurde gerade von der Krotzenburger Säuglingsstation entlassen und ich konnte es endlich nach Hause holen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe es schon genau Inspiziert, als der Dr. G. meine Kurbel wieder Montiert hat. Bin echt NEIDISCH. 

Dann bin ich ja quasi der Onkel. War ja Live bei der Geburt dabei. 

Viel Spaß mit diesem schönen Bike


----------



## Hopi (6. Februar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> wurde gerade von der Krotzenburger Säuglingsstation entlassen und ich konnte es endlich nach Hause holen.  !



Dann wird es ja mal Zeit für die Rinne oder DH Feldberg  Babys brauchen eine artgerechte Behandlung


----------



## Kulminator (7. Februar 2009)

wenn ich mir DAS da draussen so ansehe, werde ich heute trocken und sauber bleiben... auf ne Schlammschlacht hab ich keine Lust. 

Wie ist denn so die allgemeine Meinung? Gibt es hier Schlechtwetterfahrer?


----------



## Kulminator (7. Februar 2009)

@MM:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Februar 2009)

@Kulmi >> Ede gehört auch zu den Allewetterfahrern. 

Angesichts meiner Halsschmerzen & Schniefnase, die ich mir die Woche gefangen habe, werde ich auch besser auf Ausritte verzichten. Muss am Montag wieder voll unter Dampf stehen.
Kann mal endlich einiges im Haus erledigen, bevor die Spinnweben an den Lampen sich zum Lametta entwickeln

Grusz


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte wenn das Wetter stimmt morgen zeit.

Griffe Montieren verursacht ganz schöne Blasen an den Händen.


----------



## missmarple (7. Februar 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Habe es schon genau Inspiziert, als der Dr. G. meine Kurbel wieder Montiert hat. Bin echt NEIDISCH.
> 
> Dann bin ich ja quasi der Onkel. War ja Live bei der Geburt dabei.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit diesem schönen Bike



Danke schön, Onkel Sofa! 




Hopi schrieb:


> Dann wird es ja mal Zeit für die Rinne oder DH Feldberg  Babys brauchen eine artgerechte Behandlung



Heute hab ich das Baby erstmal artgerecht im Trocknen gelassen...  Ich bin ja wahrlich kein Schönwetterfahrer, aber die erste Ausfahrt bei so einem Gesuppe - NÖ!!! 

Dafür habe ich die ersten Aufnahmen für's Familienalbum angefertigt...... 


























Ach so, wie sich das bei Neugeborenen gehört:

Grösse: 460 mm
Gewicht: 14,2 kg.


Glückselige Grüsse vom
federwegsschaf.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Februar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Danke schön, Onkel Sofa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jungejunge, ist DAS SCHWARZ. 

Hoffe, es ist in Natur länger als auf dem Foto, wirkt etwas gestaucht wenn ich es so mit meinem Fränkischen Rot-Weiss Freak vergleiche.

Freue mich schon auf die Touren!


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. Februar 2009)

Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Danke schön, Onkel Sofa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schick 

das mit der jungfernfahrt haben nicht alle so gehandelt


----------



## Hopi (7. Februar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ich würde da aber einen kürzeren Vorbau nehmen  sonst sieht es ja aus wie das Rad  vom Uwe
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aber sonst hast Du ein wirklich schönes Rad


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Februar 2009)

die fotofuzzis haben schon eigenartige ansichten, so lang ist der doch gar nicht




....und MM's rad ist viel zu sauber, gar nicht schön dreckig...pfui deifel


----------



## Hopi (7. Februar 2009)

er war aber mal laaaaannnnnnggggg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (7. Februar 2009)

Danke, danke!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was die Gabel-Vorbau-Kombination angeht: da wird noch getestet. Die Gabel ist erstmal ungekürzt drin und ich werde mal schauen, ob's auf Anhieb passt oder ob noch ein Stückchen abkommt oder ein anderer Vorbau oder... oder... oder... Das Testfreak bin ich mit einem 110er Vorbau gefahren, der war mir aber zu lang, von daher hab ich jetzt erstmal einen 90er drauf, kann aber durchaus sein, dass es auch noch ein 80er oder 70er wird. Schau'n mer mal...

So sauber wird das Rad übrigens nie wieder sein.............


----------



## Hopi (7. Februar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> 70er wird. Schau'n mer mal...
> 
> So sauber wird das Rad übrigens nie wieder sein.............



50er  und das Kettenblatt gegen eine Bash tauschen, oder wolltest Du damit CC Rennen fahren?


----------



## Kulminator (8. Februar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> So sauber wird das Rad übrigens nie wieder sein.............



diese Aussage gilt erst nach dem ersten Kratzer im Lack. Bis dahin wird geputzt, poliert und gepflegt...   

schmuckes Stück, welches unseren Fuhrpark weiter aufwertet...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sehr schick
> 
> das mit der jungfernfahrt haben nicht alle so gehandelt



Plastik rostet nicht. 

Ausserdem geht nichts über einen standesgemäßen Einstand.


----------



## missmarple (9. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> oder wolltest Du damit CC Rennen fahren?



Klar, was dachtest Du denn?!?!?!  




Kulminator schrieb:


> diese Aussage gilt erst nach dem ersten Kratzer im Lack. Bis dahin wird geputzt, poliert und gepflegt...



Naja, wenn Du dich so aufdrängst zum Putzen, Polieren und Pflegen - das Angebot kann ich ja gar nicht ausschlagen......


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Februar 2009)

Machs doch erst mal rischdisch dreggisch bevor du schon ans putzen denkst.
Nach Finale wird sich das sowieso ändern.....
Dann machst du dir auch keine Gedanken über Kratzer oder Dellen im edlen schwarzen.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (9. Februar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Klar, was dachtest Du denn?!?!?!



Dann machst Du halt eine 24/38 Kombi an das Bike  dann kannst auch wieder rasen *brumm brumm*


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Februar 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> 50er  und das Kettenblatt gegen eine Bash tauschen...



mein reden. solange das 44er noch neu ist, springt ein 36er od. meinetwegen auch ein 38er plus bashguard über ebaywandlung locker raus.

mfg, d.


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die fotofuzzis haben schon eigenartige ansichten, so lang ist der doch gar nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



steht dort hope drauf wegen der vermutlich berechtigten annahme, dass nichts passiert weil in der nähe eine sollbruchstelle sitzt?


----------



## dschugaschwili (9. Februar 2009)

@frau ahorn: ach ja, glückwunsch zu neuerwerb. schönes, brauchbares teil das.
gruss aus s., d.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Februar 2009)

*schneeeeeeeee, scheeeeeeee*


----------



## missmarple (10. Februar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Machs doch erst mal rischdisch dreggisch bevor du schon ans putzen denkst.
> Nach Finale wird sich das sowieso ändern.....
> Dann machst du dir auch keine Gedanken über Kratzer oder Dellen im edlen schwarzen.



Ich denk ja nicht ans Putzen, sondern der fränkische Mr. Proper! 
Was Finale angeht mach ich mir eher Gedanken über Kratzer und Dellen an meiner Wenigkeit... 




Hopi schrieb:


> Dann machst Du halt eine 24/38 Kombi an das Bike  dann kannst auch wieder rasen *brumm brumm*



*roadrunnerimitation an*
Beep, beep! 
*undwiederaus*




dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @frau ahorn: ach ja, glückwunsch zu neuerwerb. schönes, brauchbares teil das.
> gruss aus s., d.



Besten Dank, Herr d. aus s.


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Februar 2009)

Un-be-leave-able, was da draussen heute Wettermässig abgeht.
War gestern abend mal über Kronberg nach Hause gefahren, das was ich wollte gab's noch nicht, unverrichteter Dinge wieder nach Hause.

Gehe heute nach 8te auf die Rolle. Gehe über LOS, ziehe keine 2000 Euro ein...


----------



## missmarple (11. Februar 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> War gestern abend mal über Kronberg nach Hause gefahren, das was ich wollte gab's noch nicht, unverrichteter Dinge wieder nach Hause.



Fam. Kombi im Kaufrausch???  Was stand denn auf dem unerfüllten Wunschzettel?!


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Februar 2009)

@MM
...das Frollein braucht noch ein paar 5/10.
Allerdings gibts die schoenen Teile noch nicht obwohl die Online Verfuegbarkeitspruefung nicht auf eine Erstlieferung im Maerz hingewiesen hatte.

Btw., werde am Wochenende mal wieder ausfahren, meine Schniefe ist wieder auskuriert und die Rolle habe ich auch brav 2 x getreten. Ob Samstag oder Sonntag muss ich noch mit den Damen klaeren. Wenn wir Glueck haben ists auf dem Cock's Comb boch weiss, da haette ich schon Lust hochzumuellern und auf halbwegs sicheren Pfaden wieder runter


----------



## Kulminator (12. Februar 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Btw., werde am Wochenende mal wieder ausfahren, meine Schniefe ist wieder auskuriert und die Rolle habe ich auch brav 2 x getreten. Ob Samstag oder Sonntag muss ich noch mit den Damen klaeren. Wenn wir Glueck haben ists auf dem Cock's Comb boch weiss, da haette ich schon Lust hochzumuellern und auf halbwegs sicheren Pfaden wieder runter



bei der aktuellen Grosswetterlage zieht es mich mehr zum Wintersport in die nahegelegenen Mittelgebirge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. Februar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> bei der aktuellen Grosswetterlage zieht es mich mehr zum Wintersport in die nahegelegenen Mittelgebirge...



Traust du deinem morschen Arm denn schon eine Schnellballschlacht zu?


----------



## Kulminator (12. Februar 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Traust du deinem morschen Arm denn schon eine Schnellballschlacht zu?



Schnellballschlachten mute ich meinem morschen Bewegungsapparat noch nicht zu - aber eine lockere Runde Altherrenwintersport sollte drinne sein


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Februar 2009)

Sa, 1300, b8 ?


----------



## Kulminator (12. Februar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sa, 1300, b8 ?



soweit bin ich noch nicht - aber bald... 

ich werde mein Können bei 60 - 80 cm Neuschnee am Mount Bird testen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Februar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sa, 1300, b8 ?



Kann dieses We leider nicht.


----------



## Kulminator (13. Februar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich werde mein Können bei 60 - 80 cm Neuschnee am Mount Bird testen...



Ede, kommste mit? Sonst jemand?


----------



## missmarple (13. Februar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sa, 1300, b8 ?



Leider negativ.  Habe heute kurzfristig einen Zeichenauftrag reinbekommen, der bis Montag Vormittag fertig sein muss.  Sollte ich allerdings zügig damit durchkommen, könnte ich für morgen eine kurzfristige telefonische Absprache offerieren...


Zusammenfassung erste Ausfahrt seit Silvester:

Freak dezent eingeschlammt 
Shice-Wetter!!! 
marple + lange Foxhose = Presswurscht! 
Geräusche Lunge = alter Teekessel 
Sitzfläche = mittelprächtig empfindsam 
Erschreckende Quote, was das Optimierungspotential angeht... *seufz*


----------



## Kulminator (13. Februar 2009)

Am Hoherodskopf soll es 60 - 80 cm Schnee haben...


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Februar 2009)

Kulmi : Hauptsache mal raus , egal was.

Finalefahrer : Doc G. aus G. stellt Freak EX oder Whiplash zum Testen in Finale zur Verfügung.

MM: Freak schon gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Februar 2009)

Ede,
ich gehe morgen an den Start, will mal auf den HK in den Schnee. 145mm-Klasse, nicht mehr.
Heute, runter von Köln hat es überall über 300m ordentlich Schnee. Wir sollten also auch bei uns was haben.
Bekomme allerdings morgen meine neuen Brillengläser. 13hundert kann also bei mir knapp werden, würde gerne um 1330 fixieren und zwar in Kahl am Wasserturm. Bist Du dabei?
Btw, coole Sache mit dem Testbike aus G'burg


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Februar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi : Hauptsache mal raus , egal was.
> 
> Finalefahrer : Doc G. aus G. stellt Freak EX oder Whiplash zum Testen in Finale zur Verfügung.
> 
> MM: Freak schon gefahren?



Dann wäre ja das "Schläudertrauma" für dieses Gebiet das bessere Spielzeug.


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Februar 2009)

Kombi : 1330, Kahl Wasserturm ist o.k.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Februar 2009)

Endgeiles Wetter, da draussen. Ich pack mal den Foto ein - bis gleich am WT


----------



## missmarple (14. Februar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Finalefahrer : Doc G. aus G. stellt Freak EX oder Whiplash zum Testen in Finale zur Verfügung.



Ohhhhhh!  In Anbetracht der zuletzt getätigten Erweiterung des schwarzen Fuhrparks würde ich ja für Letzteres in einer Grösse, die uns allen passt plädieren...... 




Mtb Ede schrieb:


> MM: Freak schon gefahren?



Jap, gestern bei Schnee und Regen!  
Für Euch sieht's ja heute zumindest von oben her etwas freundlicher aus... 

Yours,
arbeitsschaf.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Februar 2009)

Muss eigentlich den Sub-Fred "Hahnkamm-Tiefschnee-Thread" eröffnen 

Das war SUPI, heute









und zum guten Schluss noch durch die Welle 




Und auf dem Kamm fand sich auch ein Valentinstag-Gruß 
Die Muddy Mary's hatten ausreichend Grip, jetzt sind wir a'weng g'schlaucht.

GuudenAaabend
der Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (14. Februar 2009)

Endgeile Bilder. Am Kamm hats ja richtig viel Schnee... ??? 

Ich kann von meiner Runde altergerechten Wintersportes auch (fast) nur gutes berichten. Mein Arm hat die Belastung problemlos weggesteckt, dafür hab ich an beiden Fersen Blasen gelaufen (falsche Socken dabeigehabt)... Egal, Blasenpflaster drauf. Das ist bald wieder i.O. 

Ich freu mich auf die erste Runde im Revier... 

Schönes WE noch....


----------



## missmarple (14. Februar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Endgeile Bilder.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen!!! 




Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und auf dem Kamm fand sich auch ein Valentinstag-Gruß



Weltklasse!


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Februar 2009)

Selten so viel Schnee bei uns gesehen...gut für die Balance.

Hat Spass gemacht


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Februar 2009)

Servas,
hey das sieht ja echt hammermäßig aus am HK. Ich hoffe, die weiße Pracht bleibt euch noch bissl erhalten...

Hier hats heute auch richtig gutes Wetter und ne tolle Fernsicht gehabt...
Grüße aus Klagenfurt...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Februar 2009)

@[email protected] Der Landschaft zufolge bist du genau in die richtige gegend gezogen...


----------



## Kulminator (15. Februar 2009)

Tolle Bilder, Jaz. 

Fürchte fast, daß die Wölfe sich mal zu dir einladen .... 


Hab am WE auch ein paar nette Aufnahmen gemacht:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/284494]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/284492]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/284490]
	
[/URL]

Bilder sind alle vom Vogelsberg...


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Februar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.d...s/1/1/1/9/9/_/medium/IMG_4780.JPG[/IMG][/URL]



Das gefällt mir besonders gut. Das kräftige Blau mit den vereisten Baumkronen sieht klasse aus...

Wie gesagt, ihr seid gerne eingeladen...
Und am 24.04. ist 60km von mir entfernt das große Season Opening im Bikepark Kranjska Gora.
By the way: Vom 12. - 14.06. finden dort die Downhill Europameisterschaften statt...


----------



## schu2000 (15. Februar 2009)

@Kulmi: wunderschöne Bilder  bei uns wars heut leider total grau in grau, und außerdem war ich von einer Faschings"veranstaltung" gestern geschwächt


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Februar 2009)

chsisse wetter, da draussen. verdammter klimawandel. stehe heute bestimmt ne stunde am badoffenbackerkreuz entlang


----------



## missmarple (16. Februar 2009)

@jaz & Kulmi: schöne Aufnahmen!  Das entwickelt sich hier ja regelrecht zu einem Panorama-Forum... 




_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Und am 24.04. ist 60km von mir entfernt das große Season Opening im Bikepark Kranjska Gora.
> By the way: Vom 12. - 14.06. finden dort die Downhill Europameisterschaften statt...



Hey, das klingt gut!!! Zum unmotorisierten Biken war ich zwar noch nicht in Kranjska Gora, aber vor etwa 10 Jahren zweimal auf einer Motorrad-Runde - ist 'ne schöne Ecke und es gab da eine schnuckelige Pension am See mit lecker Verpflegung! 




Kombinatschef schrieb:


> chsisse wetter, da draussen. verdammter klimawandel.



/agree!  Nachdem ich nach über einer Viertelstunde noch nicht mal am Ortsausgangsschild von Froschhausen war, hab ich kapituliert und bin abgedreht...  Der Kasper vor mir hat einen Dauer-Ententanz aufgeführt und bevor es am Ende noch zu einer Kaltverformung am marple-Mobil gekommen wäre - och nö............. Ergo heute Homeoffice.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Februar 2009)

Schöne Bilder! Will mir auch eine kompakte Digitalkamera zulegen. Hat einer einen Tip?
Hab was von Samsung NV24 HD oder NV100HD gelesen. Oder Canon IXUS 980 IS.
Keine Ahnung


----------



## der-silberfisch (16. Februar 2009)

Naabend,

ich habe eine Panasonic TZ3 mit 10fach Optischem Zoom und Weitwinkel. Die ist inzwischen von der TZ5 abgelöst worden.

Ich kann diese Kamera nur empfehlen. Natürlich haben diese ganzen kompakten Schwächen bei wenig Licht, aber wer will schon eine Spiegelreflex mitschleppen.

Du kannst sie dir gerne mal anschauen wenn du magst.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## crazymtb (16. Februar 2009)

Die Panasonic lumix TZ habe ich Ede auch gerade empfohlen, habe selbst die TZ2.
Die sind echt gut 

LG Crazymtb


----------



## _jazzman_ (16. Februar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder! Will mir auch eine kompakte Digitalkamera zulegen. Hat einer einen Tip?



Frag 10 Leute und Du erhälst 10 verschiedene Empfehlungen... 

Ich habe für MTB-Touren eine Canon Ixus 70. Hat ein robustes Alugehäuse und sogar einen Sturz in einen Bach am Schrofenpass überstanden. Aber ich denke, fürs Biken ist die Kamera von Nicole wirklich zu empfehlen. Shockprotected und Wasserdichtigkeit bis ??m dürften so ziemlich jede Freireiter Session überstehen. Aber Nicole kann sicher was dazu sagen...


----------



## Kulminator (16. Februar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder! Will mir auch eine kompakte Digitalkamera zulegen. Hat einer einen Tip?
> Hab was von Samsung NV24 HD oder NV100HD gelesen. Oder Canon IXUS 980 IS.
> Keine Ahnung



ich hab ne olle Canon Ixus40 - die ist zwar technisch nicht mehr aktuell,  macht aber immer noch ordentliche Bilder - wenn man ein paar grundlegende Aufnahmetechniken beherzigt... 

zu den anderen kann ich nix sagen...


----------



## Kulminator (16. Februar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> @jaz & Kulmi: schöne Aufnahmen!  Das entwickelt sich hier ja regelrecht zu einem Panorama-Forum...



ja ja, sonst kommt vielleicht noch einer auf die dumme Gedanken und lichtet so strassentaugliches Alu-Carbonzeugs auf unseren Seiten ab ... schüttel ...:kotz:


----------



## missmarple (16. Februar 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Frag 10 Leute und Du erhÃ¤lst 10 verschiedene Empfehlungen...



Mindestens!!! 



_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, fÃ¼rs Biken ist die Kamera von Nicole wirklich zu empfehlen. Shockprotected und Wasserdichtigkeit bis ??m dÃ¼rften so ziemlich jede Freireiter Session Ã¼berstehen. Aber Nicole kann sicher was dazu sagen...



Naja, sooo viel ehrlich gesagt leider nicht...  Von meiner vorigen kompakten Digi (Sony Cybershot DSC-W55) hat leider das Display den letzten Abgang nicht Ã¼berlebt.  Ansonsten war ich mit dem guten StÃ¼ck mehr als zufrieden! 
Wie dem auch sei, seitdem habe ich die Olympus Âµ 850 sw (nicht vom Preis auf der Herstellerseite abschrecken lassen - ich habe meine damals bei der Elektronik-Kette an der Konstabler fÃ¼r â¬ 200,- erworben), da meine PrÃ¤misse auf den Faktoren stossfest (laut Herstellerangabe bis 1,5 m FallhÃ¶he) und wasserdicht (gemÃ¤ss Angabe 3,0 m ohne ZusatzgehÃ¤use) lag. Allerdings habe ich ob meiner angeborenen Dabbischkeit bislang keinen mutwilligen HÃ¤rtetest durchgefÃ¼hrt...  Von den EinstellmÃ¶glichkeiten und den Aufnahmen her bin ich was das Preis-Leistungs-GrÃ¶ssenverhÃ¤ltnis angeht zufrieden.  
Da ich das Ding quasi immer mit mir rumschleppe, kannst Du gerne bei Gelegenheit mal einen Blick drauf werfen. 




Kulminator schrieb:


> ja ja, sonst kommt vielleicht noch einer auf die dumme Gedanken und lichtet so strassentaugliches Alu-*Carbon*zeugs auf unseren Seiten ab ... schÃ¼ttel ...:kotz:



Meinst Du sowas:


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Februar 2009)

Erstmal Danke ,somit steht es 2 : 2 Panasonic vs. Canon . Weitwinkel macht doch Sinn ?


----------



## der-silberfisch (16. Februar 2009)

> Weitwinkel macht doch Sinn ?



Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt was da alles aufs Bild mit drauf geht. Und der 10fach optische Zoom ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen. Sogar freihändig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (17. Februar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke ,somit steht es 2 : 2 Panasonic vs. Canon . Weitwinkel macht doch Sinn ?


 
[/Klugshicemodus=on]
Die digitalen Kompaktkameras haben meißt einen Zoombereich von 35-140mm. 35mm entspricht auf Grund des Cropfaktors (Umrechnung des digitalen Bildprozessors auf das 35mm Kleinbildformat) einer Standardbrennweite von ca. 40-50mm je nach Hersteller. Das ist in etwa eine natürliche Abbildung der Umgebung auf dem Bild, die das menschliche Auge als angenehm und natürlich empfindet. Der Weitwinkelbereich liegt unterhalb der dieser Brennweite. Wenn du den Cropfaktor noch mit einbeziehst brauchst, du bei einer Digitalkamera also eine Brennweite von 12-20mm um einen "echten" Weitwinkel zu bekommen. Die Herstellerangabe "3fach optischer Zoom" oder "8fach optischer Zoom" sagt letztendlich also nichts über die Brennweite aus sondern nur über das Verhältnis von der kürzesten zu längsten Brennweite, welche die Kamera einstellen kann. [/Klugshicemodus=off]

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es digitale Kompaktkameras mit einer Brennweite kleiner 30mm gibt...??? Aber für die meißten Aufnahmesituationen reicht der Standardbrennweitenbereich aus. Von daher würde ich mir da keine allzugroßen Gedanken machen.
Da würde ich eher Wert auf eine gute Optik legen. Canon und Sony haben zum Beispiel sehr oft hochwertige Carl-Zeiss-Objektive eingebaut.


----------



## der-silberfisch (17. Februar 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es digitale Kompaktkameras mit einer Brennweite kleiner 30mm gibt...???



Panasonic LUMIX TZ3 und TZ5: 28 bis 280 Millimeter. Wenn ich die Bilder mit der Nikon Coolpix 3200 vergleiche geht da schon viel mehr in der Breite drauf. Zumal die Panasonic in Format 3:2 knipst was ja dem klassischen Fotoformat entspricht.



_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Da würde ich eher Wert auf eine gute Optik legen. Canon und Sony haben zum Beispiel sehr oft hochwertige Carl-Zeiss-Objektive eingebaut.



In den Panasonic steckt die Optik von Leica. Auch dieser Hersteller baut sehr hochwertige Objektive. Wobei diese Diskussion ja bis ins endlose getrieben werden kann. Ich sage man muß die Kamera mal in der Hand gehabt haben und ein paar Bilder gemacht haben.
Oder man schaut sich auf http://www.digicamfotos.de/ die Testfotos an. Das ist schön nach Herstellern und Geräten sortiert.


----------



## Kulminator (17. Februar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Meinst Du sowas:



manchmal bist du echt grausam ... mach es weg....


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2009)

das mit den testfotos ist ja ne echt gute idee..aber gleich beim ersten das ich mir angeschaut hab, steht dabei, foto hat beim verkleinern sehr gelitten...ist also eher unnütz sich die testfotos zwecks entscheidungsfindung anzuschauen

die panasonic sind aber sicher nicht schlecht, ein freund hat ne powershot und die bilder sind wirklich gut, außerordentlich gut sogar


----------



## _jazzman_ (17. Februar 2009)

der-silberfisch schrieb:


> Panasonic LUMIX TZ3 und TZ5: 28 bis 280 Millimeter.


Auch 28mm ist bei der Digitalkamera kein echtes Weitwinkel... 
Aber das ist ja auch egal, man bekommt auch mit ner 35er Anfangsbrennweite alles drauf, was man sehen will. Abgesehen davon hat man bei richtigen Weitwinkel oft das Problem von verzerrten Linien in der Horizontalen und Vertikalen.



der-silberfisch schrieb:


> Ich sage man muß die Kamera mal in der Hand gehabt haben und ein paar Bilder gemacht haben


Lässt sich in der Praxis sicher nicht ganz so leicht realisieren, es sei denn, man hat einen Bekannten, der ein Fotogeschäft hat oder man nutzt die Rückgabegarantie bei MediaMarkt mal ordentlich aus... 

Die digitalen Kompaktkameras sind heute alle gut und bei namhaften Herstellern kann man sicher nicht viel falsch machen. Wenn man ab und zu mal bissl knipsen will und den einen oder anderen Moment festhalten will, sind sie alle dafür brauchbar. Letztendlich ist ja die Haptik und Benutzerfreundlichkeit sowieso ausschlaggebend.

So, genug Off-Topic-Spamming meinerseits...


----------



## Kulminator (17. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die panasonic sind aber sicher nicht schlecht, ein freund hat ne powershot und die bilder sind wirklich gut, außerordentlich gut sogar



Ist Powershot nicht eine Modellreihe von Canon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das mit den testfotos ist ja ne echt gute idee..aber gleich beim ersten das ich mir angeschaut hab, steht dabei, foto hat beim verkleinern sehr gelitten...ist also eher unnütz sich die testfotos zwecks entscheidungsfindung anzuschauen
> 
> die panasonic sind aber sicher nicht schlecht, ein freund hat ne powershot und die bilder sind wirklich gut, außerordentlich gut sogar



Beim Lugga wäre ich auch vorsichtig wegen Fotos!
Da bibt es manchmal Probleme mit.....

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Februar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Mindestens!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist eine Abmahnung wert!
Bitte unterlasse in Zukunft solche  Bilder!

// rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Beim Lugga wäre ich auch vorsichtig wegen Fotos!
> Da bibt es manchmal Probleme mit.....
> 
> // Rocky


----------



## missmarple (17. Februar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> manchmal bist du echt grausam ... mach es weg....



Du hast mit damit angefangen!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das ist eine Abmahnung wert!
> Bitte unterlasse in Zukunft solche  Bilder!







Bleibe ich wenigstens straffrei oder muss ich zwei Strafrunden auf dem *** drehen oder gar meinen Fuhrpark putzen?!?!?!


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. Februar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Du hast mit damit angefangen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine geeignete Strafe werden wir uns für dich noch ausdenken!
Aber wer solche Bilder hier postet, darf nicht mit Gnade rechnen.

// rocky


----------



## Kulminator (17. Februar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Eine geeignete Strafe werden wir uns für dich noch ausdenken!
> Aber wer solche Bilder hier postet, darf nicht mit Gnade rechnen.
> 
> // rocky



geenau.. keine Gnade für solch schändliches Tun...


----------



## der-silberfisch (17. Februar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Eine geeignete Strafe werden wir uns für dich noch ausdenken!
> Aber wer solche Bilder hier postet, darf nicht mit Gnade rechnen.
> 
> // rocky





Kulminator schrieb:


> geenau.. keine Gnade für solch schändliches Tun...



Genau, bloß keine Toleranz zeigen  !


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Februar 2009)

Jazz: Was für eine Federgabel hast Du auf dem Spicy ? Fox 36 weiß ich noch... aber ob Talas R,RC2 oder VAN R,RC2 oder Float?


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Februar 2009)

Wenn's um Merkwürdigkeiten geht, haben wir auch noch was zu bieten 

Jetzt gibt's was auf's Auge:




Ein Fischer-"Mädchenfahrrad", in Handarbeit mit Dekopatch-Papier (Rot mit schwarzen Rosen) überzogen , der Lenker in RAL3000 gepinselt,  und die Speichen&Naben ebenfalls in RAL3000. Nach der Aktion alle Einzelteile wieder zusammengefuddelt (incl. Shimano SIS ). Und dann erst der Sattel 
Sozusagen ein Unikat, ein echtes Liebhaberstück.

So, und jetzt lasst unsere Jungwölfin (MM) in Frieden. Hat ja ein standesgemässes Gefährt.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2009)

schaut mal hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (17. Februar 2009)

Bin dort, wenn es sich nur irgendwie einrichten läßt. Ist mir auch wichtig.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bin dort, wenn es sich nur irgendwie einrichten läßt. Ist mir auch wichtig.





laßt und da alle hinfahren, je mehr desto besser


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Februar 2009)

Ich fahr auch mit. Hab die Rinne eh noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Februar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch mit. Hab die Rinne eh noch nicht gesehen.



dann wirds aber zeit


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Februar 2009)

Die habe ja sogar ich gesehen und befahren.Wäre auch dabei.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Februar 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Jetzt gibt's was auf's Auge:



So ein schönes und anbetungswürdiges Fahrrad ist mir noch nie zwischen meine jungen Augen gekommen. Ein Meisterwerk. Diese klaren Farben und das ausgeprägte Design. Wenn ich sterbe, hoffe ich, es wird mein gefährt zum Himmelstor.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2009)

um was geht es eigentlich bei dieser "Rinne" Geschichte  bitte eine kurze "management summary"


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> um was geht es eigentlich bei dieser "Rinne" Geschichte  bitte eine kurze "management summary"



Schau's Dir einfach an ... Wo ist der Ton - geklaut - oder wie 






Eigentlich beginnt die Rinne vor dem Haupteingang lks gleich übern ein paar Treppen runner. Man kann aber auch wie der Jung im Film den Hinterausgang der Burg nutzen und quasi erstmal drum rum ... 

Rinne ist GEIL, Rinne rules 4 EVER, eigentlich muß man am 01. März da hin


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. Februar 2009)

@MtbEde: Ich hab die 36er Fox Van R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (18. Februar 2009)

der-silberfisch schrieb:


> Genau, bloß keine Toleranz zeigen  !



Was ist das? (Toleranz)


----------



## missmarple (18. Februar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Eine geeignete Strafe werden wir uns für dich noch ausdenken!



Als wäre ich nicht schon gestraft genug...... 




Kulminator schrieb:


> geenau.. keine Gnade für solch schändliches Tun...



Trittbrettfahrer! Na warte, wir fahren bestimmt mal wieder irgendwo nebeneinander her... 


@silberfisch: Danke für die Solidarität! 




Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wenn's um Merkwürdigkeiten geht, haben wir auch noch was zu bieten



Weltklasse-Teil!!!  Das bringt mich wieder zu der Frage mit der Adoption............. 




Kombinatschef schrieb:


> So, und jetzt lasst unsere Jungwölfin (MM) in Frieden.



Ach, Kombi... *seufz*  Wenigstens ein Wolf, der noch Anstand besitzt und sich einer Dame gegenüber angemessen zu verhalten weiss! 




Lucafabian schrieb:


> schaut mal hier



Gute Sache!  Allerdings hab ich für den Sonntag schon eine Karte für die Lions und ausgerechnet an dem Tag spielen die "früh" (=1430), hmmm... Evtl. lässt sich aber ein motorisierter Ausflug im Vorfeld einrichten - mal schauen, ob ich den Bruder motivieren kann...... 




rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was ist das? (Toleranz)



Jaaa, da kannste noch was lernen!


----------



## Kulminator (19. Februar 2009)

Halloooo Miteinander, alle auf irgendwelchen Karnevalsveranstaltungen? Oder warum isses so still hier?

Ich hab mich heute seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder zu Edo zum Spinning getraut. Mannomann, jetzt bin ich aber platt... 

Wie sehen die Wochenendpläne aus?


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Februar 2009)

morgen boarden auf der wasserkuppe...


----------



## Kulminator (20. Februar 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> morgen boarden auf der wasserkuppe...



grrr... und ich muss schaffen...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (20. Februar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> grrr... und ich muss schaffen...



Das ist ja noch nicht mal das Schimmste...
Die beiden Herren haben gerade bei mir angerufen und gefragt ob ich mit zum Boarden will obwohl allgemein bekannt war, dass ich Arbeiten muss 
Jetzt sitz ich hier und denke darüber nach wie ich diesen Tag hätte anders nutzen können (sollen). 
Ich glaube der Lugga wollte mich nur ärgern  


Ich wünsche den Beiden trozdem viel Spaß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (20. Februar 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch nicht mal das Schimmste...
> Die beiden Herren haben gerade bei mir angerufen und gefragt ob ich mit zum Boarden will obwohl allgemein bekannt war, dass ich Arbeiten muss
> Jetzt sitz ich hier und denke darüber nach wie ich diesen Tag hätte anders nutzen können (sollen).
> Ich glaube der Lugga wollte mich nur ärgern
> ...



Säggge .... 

aber heute soll es ja schneien - da ist ein warmes trockenes Büro keine schlechte Alternative....


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Februar 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch nicht mal das Schimmste...
> Die beiden Herren haben gerade bei mir angerufen und gefragt ob ich mit zum Boarden will obwohl allgemein bekannt war, dass ich Arbeiten muss
> Jetzt sitz ich hier und denke darüber nach wie ich diesen Tag hätte anders nutzen können (sollen).
> Ich glaube der Lugga wollte mich nur ärgern
> ...



Mach dir nix draus bei mir haben sie auch angerufen!
Ich bin natürlich auch auf der Arbeit.....

// Rocky


----------



## missmarple (20. Februar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich bin natürlich auch auf der Arbeit.....



Das kann ich toppen: ich muss am WE auch arbeiten - und bekomme nicht mal Geld dafür......


----------



## Kulminator (20. Februar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Das kann ich toppen: ich muss am WE auch arbeiten - und bekomme nicht mal Geld dafür......



wie geht das denn??? 

Ich dachte immer, in Deutschland bekommt man Geld und muss nix dafür arbeiten. - aber umgekehrt??


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Februar 2009)

Na, wenn's nicht gar so grauslich wird (wie jetzt grade) bin ich am Wochenende irgendwie am Start. Die übliche Samstag-Nachmittagsrunde wirds aber nicht werden, da bin ich in Familie unterwegs


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Februar 2009)

schön wars


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Februar 2009)

Fährt hier noch jemand ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Februar 2009)

Ja, ich. 
Alles wieder umgeschmissen, stehe um 13h bereit. Sag mal an wo wir uns treffen und was so die Runde sein wird. Wollte aber gegen 16h wieder zurück sein. Kreppel bei der Mama ...


----------



## Kulminator (21. Februar 2009)

mir ist es heute draussen zu schmuddelig ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. Februar 2009)

Heute 1330, B8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Februar 2009)

@Ede,

bez. Finale-Doku.
Da:  http://www.helmkamera-systeme.de/  werde ich mal vorbeischauen (sind ja schließlich 'um die Ecke' lokalisiert). Vielleicht kann man was (POV 1.5  ) leihen. Ein anderer, professioneller Verleiher mit der passenden Hardware ist in den Hohen Tauern lokalisiert. Kommt somit nicht in Frage.


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Februar 2009)

Sehr interessant. Würd auch POV 1.5 sagen. Obwohl man sich die Auflösungs Qualität von dem Paket X- Sportscam 480 + Aiptek 6800 mal anschauen sollte. 
Beim Vorbeischauen wär ich gern dabei, wenn überhaupt möglich da anscheinend nur reiner Internetshop.

Fahren wir heute ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
was ist denn mit dem Dienstagsabendausflug. Steht der noch oder wird wieder eingeführt?


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Februar 2009)




----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Februar 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was ist denn mit dem Dienstagsabendausflug. Steht der noch oder wird wieder eingeführt?



Wäre heute kaum machbar gewesen. Aber wie sieht's mit morgen Abend aus? So um 1830 oder 1900. Wenn jemand mit macht hänge ich die Akkus an und abgehtdiepost


----------



## missmarple (24. Februar 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was ist denn mit dem Dienstagsabendausflug. Steht der noch oder wird wieder eingeführt?



Die Frage habe ich mir letztens auch schonmal gestellt.  Hätte heute aber nicht geklappt, weil erst nach 1930 daheim... 
Wie dem auch sei, prinzipiell wäre ich einer Wiedereinführung nicht abgeneigt.  Allerdings ist der nächste Dienstag schon verplant...




Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wäre heute kaum machbar gewesen. Aber wie sieht's mit morgen Abend aus? So um 1830 oder 1900. Wenn jemand mit macht hänge ich die Akkus an und abgehtdiepost



Negativ, für morgen sind schon Karten für's Lichtspielhaus gekauft...


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Februar 2009)

Akkus laden schon. Bin tagsüber nicht in der Lage in den Fred zu schauen. Erst gegen 1800 wieder. Wetter soll ja nicht so schlecht sein, denke, ich fahre morgen auch. Wenn jemand mit am Start ist, bene. Wenn nicht, mach ich hier in / um GA die Treppen unsicher.


----------



## Kulminator (25. Februar 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was ist denn mit dem Dienstagsabendausflug. Steht der noch oder wird wieder eingeführt?



klar... spricht was dagegen?

hab blöderweise diese Woche gar keine Zeit zum Biken, nächsten Dienstag wirds wahrscheinlich auch nicht gehen wegen Arztbesuch. Aber in der darauffolgenden Woche... 

Am WE will ich auf jeden Fall fahren... je nach Grosswetterlage Sa oder So?


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Februar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> klar... spricht was dagegen?
> 
> Am WE will ich auf jeden Fall fahren... je nach Grosswetterlage Sa oder So?




SA soll halbweg schön sein. Bin dabei. Km schrubben oder Fun?

Heute abend...hat sich noch kein Mitfahrer gemeldet. Ich warte noch mal ein bissl, dann entscheide ich mich. Mein Bauch sagt NEIN (mir ist übel, habe das Kantinenessen mal wieder nicht vertragen), mein Kopf sagt RAUS aufs Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Februar 2009)

DAS hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5626631#post5626631  könnte auch mal eine Kontaktaufnahme und Ausflug wert sein


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Februar 2009)

SA, 1300, B8 ? SO mit Bike zur Rinne ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. Februar 2009)

Sa kann ich nicht. So könnte ich. Aber Rinne... mal gucken.


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Februar 2009)

Happy Birthday und alles Gute zum Geburtstag, *missmarple*...


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Februar 2009)

Happy Birthday auch von mir.

// Rocky


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Februar 2009)

...von mir natürlich auch alles gute zum geburtstag !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (26. Februar 2009)

am sonntag kann man rund um die burg fahren...aber die rinne zu fahren ist sicher kontraproduktiv


----------



## Hopi (26. Februar 2009)

Uwe was hältst Du von Mörfelden nach der Rinne? Liegt ja auf dem Weg


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Februar 2009)

der macker ist zerlegt...


----------



## Hopi (26. Februar 2009)

dann leg ihn wieder zusammen


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Februar 2009)

die ersatzteile müssen erst kommen....vielleicht morgen


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Februar 2009)

So damit mal wieder was passiert hier!

Der Bruder und ich gehen mit unseren besseren hälften morgen Abend ab 20 Uhr mal da hin.
http://www.irishpubhanau.de/start.html

Wer kommt mit?

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Februar 2009)

mm - Happy Sheepday, ääh B-day


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. Februar 2009)

Von mir auch alles Liebe, Gute, Tolle, Beste, Schönste....zum Geburtstag 

Feier kräftig.

Schönen Gruß,
Marco


----------



## missmarple (26. Februar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SA, 1300, B8 ?



Jap, könnte klappen!  
Die VR-Bremse ist zurück von Magura und der Doc will den erforderlichen Eingriff bis Samstag vorgenommen haben. Wenn also der Freitag Abend nicht zu exzessiv wird und sich der Bruder beklimpern lässt, mich in G. abzusetzen, käme ich direkt vom Doc an den Parkplatz - allerdings nur auf ein kleines, flaches Ründchen bzw. nur auf ein Teilstück im Rudel. Mehr Ausgang gewähren mir meine Lunge und die Diplomarbeit derzeit leider nicht... 


@jaz, rocky, Luca, BJ und HR: daaaaaanke schön!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. Februar 2009)

Alles.... Alles Gute zum B-Day. Feier schön und lass es ordentlich krachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (26. Februar 2009)

Moooment.... aus dem Hause Kulmi natürlich auch die besten Glückwünsche  an unsere Schafswolfdame, alles Gute  und vor allen viele sturzfreie Ausfahrten ...

Lass es krachen....


----------



## Kulminator (26. Februar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SA, 1300, B8 ?



 da bin ich dabei ...  

freu mich aufs erste mal im Revier in 2009....


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Februar 2009)

Auch von M+P alles Gute zum Geburtstag, MM


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Februar 2009)

Heyhey,

ist noch nicht zuuu spät zum Geburtstag zu gratulieren - Alles Gute , missmarple, von uns Dreien !!!

Ich zähle auf den Samstag!


Btw.,
Samstag 1300 ist bei mir jetzt auch reserviert für einen Ausritt. Fffrrrreak oder das Güldene (DAS steht allerdings noch mit orangenem Slick auf der Rolle  ) ???
Sonntag, Rinne. Ede, soll ich Dir einen Lift geben? 1000 Abholung, dann sind wir so um 1035 am Fusse des Frankensteins und schau'n mal wo wir parken können.


----------



## Hopi (26. Februar 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> 1000 Abholung, dann sind wir so um 1035 am Fusse des Frankensteins und schau'n mal wo wir parken können.



Oben parken  sonst lauft ihr euch einen Wolf. Nehmt die Bikes mit, dann gehen wir mal nach Mörfelden


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Februar 2009)

Kombi: Hab dieses WE nur das Rotwild zur Verfügung da neue Federgabel an das Scott kommt.
SO, 1000 ist o.k.


----------



## Zilli (26. Februar 2009)

Letzer 

!(?) 
Na auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag an das 

lein und noch viel Schbass mit den 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. Februar 2009)

Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Und Sonntag drehe ich dann hier eine Runde.


----------



## missmarple (27. Februar 2009)

@Sofa, Kulmi, Ede, Kombi, Zilli: ebenfalls daaaaaanke schön! 

@Kulmi: apropos Schafswolfdame - selbige ist seit gestern stolze Besitzerin eines _Werschafes_!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (27. Februar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Hab dieses WE nur das Rotwild zur Verfügung da neue Federgabel an das Scott kommt.
> SO, 1000 ist o.k.



aus solidarischen Gründen nehme ich Samstags eben auch die Edeldame  aus Dietzenbach...


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Februar 2009)

Was sit denn mit heute abend?
Kommt noch jemand?

// rocky


----------



## Kulminator (27. Februar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> @Sofa, Kulmi, Ede, Kombi, Zilli: ebenfalls daaaaaanke schön!
> 
> @Kulmi: apropos Schafswolfdame - selbige ist seit gestern stolze Besitzerin eines _Werschafes_!



... sieht gefährlich aus...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Februar 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> @Sofa, Kulmi, Ede, Kombi, Zilli: ebenfalls daaaaaanke schön!
> 
> @Kulmi: apropos Schafswolfdame - selbige ist seit gestern stolze Besitzerin eines _Werschafes_!



wie kommt meim kleine sein heißgeliebter Wolf im Schafsplez hierher?


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Februar 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> SA, 1300, B8 ? SO mit Bike zur Rinne ?



Heute an der B8 oder woanders?
Ich mach auch extra für euch den orangenen Slick runter


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Februar 2009)

Ich wollte auch mal wieder zur B8 kommen.
Bleibt es bei 13Uhr?

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (28. Februar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal wieder zur B8 kommen.
> Bleibt es bei 13Uhr?
> 
> // Rocky



fährst du auch mit oder kommst du nur zum Treffpunkt?  
Also ich bin um 1300 dort mit meinem Dietzenbacher Schnecksche....


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Februar 2009)

Hatte schon vor mit zu fahren!
Aber wenn ihr alle mit den Leichtbaurädern kommt überlege ich mir das vielleicht noch mal.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Februar 2009)

Dann viel Spaß - mich zieht's ins Stadion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und danach direkt weiter in die Icehall. 

MM lässt sich entschuldigen - aber sie kriegt's heute zeitlich nicht gebacken das Rad vom Doc zu holen und rechtzeitig am Startplatz zu sein.


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Februar 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß - mich zieht's ins Stadion
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles Ausreden!


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Februar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hatte schon vor mit zu fahren!
> Aber wenn ihr alle mit den Leichtbaurädern kommt überlege ich mir das vielleicht noch mal.



LV ist auch Leichtbau


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Februar 2009)

Aber nicht mit meinen Teilen....
Na mal sehen wie es geht.
Bis später.


----------



## Kulminator (28. Februar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Aber nicht mit meinen Teilen....
> Na mal sehen wie es geht.
> Bis später.



Hey, wir sind mit dieser Materialauswahl über die Alpen - also keine Ausreden...


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Februar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hey, wir sind mit dieser Materialauswahl über die Alpen - also keine Ausreden...



Das stimmt so nicht!
Nicht mit DH Reifen und Schläuchen und dieser Bremse!


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Februar 2009)

13,5 Grad da draussen. Habe nichts (passendes) zum Anziehen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Februar 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Alles Ausreden!



Ich bin nur der Überbringer der Botschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Februar 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> 13,5 Grad da draussen. Habe nichts (passendes) zum Anziehen



Damit ist man immer passend angezogen:


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Februar 2009)

Bäh!

Ziehe das Wolfshirt vor


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Februar 2009)

[singmodus]*Eiiintrraaaacht Frraaaankfuuuuurt*[/singmodus]


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Februar 2009)

Ich fands heute wieder mal geil...mit der alten Gang.


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Februar 2009)

Kann sein, dass morgen Jakoba auch mitfährt. Mal sehen wie sich der Abend entwickelt. Dann pack ich eben den Träger hintendrauf und wir fahren in voller Montour vor.

Achja, war sehr nett heute! Und, Reschpäkt, Rocky und Kulmi 
Sauber hochgefahren & runter


----------



## Kulminator (28. Februar 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Achja, war sehr nett heute! Und, Reschpäkt, Rocky und Kulmi
> Sauber hochgefahren & runter



Danke fürs Lob. Ich fand das einen gelungenen Einstand in die BIKESAISON 2009...  So kanns weitergehen... 

P.S.: ich habs gelesen. Weiss nicht, ob ich  oder :kotz: soll?


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Februar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> P.S.: ich habs gelesen. Weiss nicht, ob ich  oder :kotz: soll?



Finde kein passendes Icon für HEULEN


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass morgen Jakoba auch mitfährt. Mal sehen wie sich der Abend entwickelt. Dann pack ich eben den Träger hintendrauf und wir fahren in voller Montour vor.
> 
> Achja, war sehr nett heute! Und, Reschpäkt, Rocky und Kulmi
> Sauber hochgefahren & runter



Danke für die Blumen.
Hat mir gut gefallen und runter geht noch ganz gut, Finale kann kommen.

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> P.S.: ich habs gelesen. Weiss nicht, ob ich  oder :kotz: soll?



Hab ich doch gesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (1. März 2009)

@gestern: unabhängig von zeitlichen Schwierigkeiten kam am späten Vormittag noch die Hiobsbotschaft, dass die VR-Bremse wohl operativ nicht wieder fit gemacht werden kann......


----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2009)

@Frankensteiner: wie wars denn, habt ihr wieder zurück gefunden?


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. März 2009)

Luca: Wir sind von unten an die Stelle gefahren die Du uns gezeigt hast. Nasser rutschiger Balken davor nasser rutschiger fetter Stein. Von der Steilheit o.k. aber die Kante hat es in sich...
Ansonsten haben wir noch eine Ortsbesichtigung an der Rinne selbst gemacht wo einige DHler zu Gange waren...
Hab die Rinne zum ersten Mal gesehen = Super, nur am falschen Ort denn die Burg F. zieht zuviele Fußgänger auf die man Rücksicht nehmen muß.
Als wir zum Parkplatz zurück sind war da sehr viel los einige Diskussionen und Interview von Hr info gehört.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. März 2009)

So... habe den Tag doch anderweitig genutzt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und meine Beiden Bikes auf vorderman gebracht ( seit um 12.00 Uhr bis jetzt  ).
Soll heißen das ich für alles vorbereiten bin.
Jetzt muss nur noch der Zeitfaktor passen. 

Hätte ich gestern nicht so tief ins glas geschaut wäre ich mitgekommen zur Burg F. Aber!!!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. März 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Als wir zum Parkplatz zurück sind war da sehr viel los einige Diskussionen und Interview von Hr info gehört.



Kommt da auch was im Fernsehen wenn HR da war?? Habt ihr was mitbekommen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Frankensteiner: wie wars denn, habt ihr wieder zurück gefunden?



Die Runde am Kamm entlang, die sind wir bestimmt nicht zum letzten Mal gefahren  Wenn da erst einmal der Boden etwas abgetrocknet ist, wird das klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. März 2009)

da gibt es so einiges...war halt schwer den weiteren weg zu beschreiben....die tour kann bis zum melibocus gefahrn werden....dann ists aber was richtig langes mit 1400hm


----------



## Kulminator (1. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ....dann ists aber was richtig langes mit 1400hm



hmmm... schön ...


----------



## schu2000 (1. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Lucafabian schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ....dann ists aber was richtig langes mit 1400hm
> ...



Na Kulmi, jetzt schon sooo fit??   war gestern + heut das erste Mal seit ich meine Hand geprellt hab wieder unterwegs, heute warens 60km/1000hömes feinste Berg- und Talfahrten  bei uns geht momentan aber nur Asphalt...im Wald alles total griplose Schneepampe, no chance  aber besser so als gar net zu fahren oder Heimtrainer! Und das in einer lustigen Nebelsuppe


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


>



Das ist doch aus´m Auto geschossen.......


----------



## schu2000 (1. März 2009)

Also mitm Bike war mir heut bei dem Nebel wesentlich lieber als mitm Auto  und da ich hauptsächlich auf wenig befahrenen Nebenstraßen unterwegs war musst ich auch keine große Angst haben dass mich jemand überfährt...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. März 2009)

Brrr, was'n Wetter auf den Bildern. 

Ich kann den Winter nicht mehr sehen, langsam reicht's.


----------



## Kulminator (2. März 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Brrr, was'n Wetter auf den Bildern.
> 
> Ich kann den Winter nicht mehr sehen, langsam reicht's.



tja, wenn der Herr sich bei einigermassen passablen Witterungsverhältnissen lieber in den einschlägigen Sportarenen rumtreibt ...


----------



## missmarple (2. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> tja, wenn der Herr sich bei einigermassen passablen Witterungsverhältnissen lieber in den einschlägigen Sportarenen rumtreibt ...



... und gestern hat sich's nicht mal gelohnt!!!  Was ein Rumgestocher...  
Ergo geht der nächste Sonntag auch wieder drauf, was das zweirädrige Herumtreiben in heimischen Wäldern angeht... Aber da mein Bike eh immer noch im Lazarett ist.............


----------



## Kulminator (3. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> ... und gestern hat sich's nicht mal gelohnt!!!  Was ein Rumgestocher...
> Ergo geht der nächste Sonntag auch wieder drauf, was das zweirädrige Herumtreiben in heimischen Wäldern angeht... Aber da mein Bike eh immer noch im Lazarett ist.............



oh weh .. ob das in 2009 noch was wird ???


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. März 2009)

Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat. Hier ist eine zusammenfassung vom 1. März an der Burg Frankenstein.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=384615


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (4. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> oh weh .. ob das in 2009 noch was wird ???



Keine Ahnung...  Hab gestern mit dem Doc telefoniert - er bemüht sich redlich um eine Lösung.



PS: Der Bruder und ich fahren später zum Einkaufen nach Kronberg - wenn jemand was braucht, Bescheid geben.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung...  Hab gestern mit dem Doc telefoniert - er bemüht sich redlich um eine Lösung.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Der Bruder und ich fahren später zum Einkaufen nach Kronberg - wenn jemand was braucht, Bescheid geben.



ähmmm...also wenn ihr so fragt

ne saint kurbel (kompletter satz)
ne kette
ne kassette
saint bremsen
schaltwerk am besten auch saint
dann brauch ich auch die saint trigger
die 2350 felgen
und für leichte touren noch ein satz 1750
nen satz muddy mary...die weichen und breiten
nen satz mignon auch die weichen und breiten

jetzt fällt mir grad nix mehr ein 

ach doch, nen protektor für den oberkörper brauch ich auch noch,
das wars aber erstmal...falls mir noch was einfällt würd ich das selbst kaufen....


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ähmmm...also wenn ihr so fragt
> 
> ne saint kurbel (kompletter satz)
> ne kette
> ...



Kauf dir doch gleich ein neues Rad!

// Rocky


----------



## missmarple (4. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ähmmm...also wenn ihr so fragt
> 
> ne saint kurbel (kompletter satz)
> ne kette
> ...




Und das Ganze hübsch verpackt, mit einem Tüllschleifchen, ja???


----------



## Lucafabian (4. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Und das Ganze hübsch verpackt, mit einem Tüllschleifchen, ja???



na auf sowas leg ich gar ncht soviel wert,
in ner plastiktüte ists auch o.k. 

der wille zählt doch...


----------



## _jazzman_ (4. März 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Hab dieses WE nur das Rotwild zur Verfügung da neue Federgabel an das Scott kommt.
> SO, 1000 ist o.k.



Was kommt denn für ne Gabel an dein Scott? 36er Talas?


Mein Möbel sind inzwischen angekommen, was aber noch wichtiger ist, mein Bike ist endlich auch vor Ort... Jetzt muss nur noch der Schnee in den Bergen weg...


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. März 2009)

Jazz:Ja, die 36erTalas RC2


----------



## missmarple (5. März 2009)

Sooo, der Einkaufsbummel war recht erfolgreich... 

Direkt zum Mitnehmen gab's was für auf den Kopf



 



und die unteren Extremitäten



.

Für obenrum





wird nachgeliefert...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. März 2009)

na dann auf in den nächsten Bikepark.
Bei der Ausrüstung ruft das ja förmlich nach ganz viel Downhill und Freireit 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> na dann auf in den nächsten Bikepark.
> Bei der Ausrüstung ruft das ja förmlich nach ganz viel Downhill und Freireit
> 
> Gruß



samstag....


mim wetter siehts ganz gut aus


----------



## Hopi (5. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> samstag....
> 
> 
> mim wetter siehts ganz gut aus



Wernertanne  und Uwe macht den 180er Drop


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wernertanne  und Uwe macht den 180er Drop



Das will ich sehen!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. März 2009)

Samstag wirds bestimmt supi!
Wann wollen wir denn losfahren???


----------



## Hopi (5. März 2009)

er kann sich ja cm weise vorarbeiten


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Samstag wirds bestimmt supi!
> Wann wollen wir denn losfahren???



ich bin fexibel....nur nicht zu früh...da ists wetter noch schlecht 



Hopi schrieb:


> er kann sich ja cm weise vorarbeiten



genau, na wir werden sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (5. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich bin fexibel....nur nicht zu früh...da ists wetter noch schlecht
> 
> 
> 
> genau, na wir werden sehen




Also mir wäre es gegen 12Uhr lieb, kann aber auch früher oder ein bissl später. Du darfst entscheiden.

Wer will denn sonst noch mit? Rocky?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2009)

dann machen wir doch 12:00 bei mir...dann sollten wir so um die 1300 in der wernertanne sein


----------



## Hopi (5. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> genau, na wir werden sehen



Wir stellen uns auch alle unten hin und dann heißt es nur noch 

Uwe...Uwe....Uwe...Uwe...Uwe...spring Du Sau


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wir stellen uns auch alle unten hin und dann heißt es nur noch
> 
> Uwe...Uwe....Uwe...Uwe...Uwe...spring Du Sau



erstmal muß der mit eingebautem chickenway gesprungen werden


----------



## ratte (5. März 2009)

Der 1,80er ist doch der mit Chickenway.  Der andere hat doch nur 1,50m  und die Landung ist definitiv unbequemer.

Aber richtig Spaß macht es doch erst, wenn man mit dem Schwung den folgenden großen Table nimmt und im Flug die Ausfahrt, äh Landung verpasst. Frag mal den Hopi.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2009)

kann mir nicht passieren...der macker fährt die tables, in die luft geht der nur wenn man ihm den boden unter den füßen klaut


----------



## Hopi (5. März 2009)

ich kann etwas TNT in den Hügel stecken


----------



## Kulminator (5. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Sooo, der Einkaufsbummel war recht erfolgreich...
> 
> Direkt zum Mitnehmen gab's was für auf den Kopf
> 
> ...



... und damit ist die Dame stilecht gekleidet  

jetzt müsste nur noch das mit dem Fahren klappen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. März 2009)

Grad' wieder aus CZ zurückgekehrt. Das wars jetzt mal, vorerst.
Regen satt von Prag bis Aschaffenburg. Da seh ich schwarz für einen Samstagsausritt. Es sei denn, wir üben unter den Brücken !


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2009)

Ich muss sagen der einfarbige Remedy gefällt mir besser als jener mit diesem City gepinsele darauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. März 2009)

samstag solls wetter besser sein...kein regen ab und zu sogar sonne 


...hats schaf gut gemacht


----------



## missmarple (5. März 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen der einfarbige Remedy gefällt mir besser als jener mit diesem City gepinsele darauf



Jap! Es hätte aber übrigens auch noch einen mit Zombie-Gepinsel gegeben...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...hats schaf gut gemacht








 Du kannst ja auch nett sein!


----------



## Lucafabian (6. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Du kannst ja auch nett sein!




..aber verrat das bloß niemanden!


----------



## Hopi (6. März 2009)

Uwe, ich glaube kombi hat recht! Wenn es heute nicht in extremen Sonnenschein umschlägt, ist Mörfelden nicht befahrbar


----------



## Lucafabian (6. März 2009)




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Sooo, der Einkaufsbummel war recht erfolgreich...
> 
> Direkt zum Mitnehmen gab's was für auf den Kopf
> 
> ...



Wenn ich sowas Lese, muss ich auch langsam mal aufrüsten. 
Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn ich nur noch mit Halbrobotern unterwegs bin.


----------



## Hopi (6. März 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


>



na schauen wir mal! ich habe eben einen Bekannten  angeschrieben der soll mir mal sagen wie der Boden aussieht.


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2009)

Lehmig braun mit Laub und Ästen bedeckt


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. März 2009)

Wölfe,

sollte es morgen um 1300 nicht grade schiffenwieZsau, würde ich durchaus mal eine Runde fahren. Ich glaube zwar dass die Waldwege extrem tiefgründig sind, deshalb sollte man/frau ggfs auch nicht einem festen Untergrund abgeneigt sein. Hauptsache die Beinchen bewegen!
Postet mal wenn interessiert

der Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (6. März 2009)

Interessiert


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. März 2009)

Ich bin um 12 mal beim Uwe und wir wollen mal Richtung Wernertanne rollen.

//Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (7. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wölfe,
> 
> sollte es morgen um 1300 nicht grade schiffenwieZsau, würde ich durchaus mal eine Runde fahren. Ich glaube zwar dass die Waldwege extrem tiefgründig sind, deshalb sollte man/frau ggfs auch nicht einem festen Untergrund abgeneigt sein. Hauptsache die Beinchen bewegen!
> Postet mal wenn interessiert
> ...



wenns Wetter hält, hab ich auch Interesse ... fester Untergrund = Leichtbau


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. März 2009)

Ich auch...juhu


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. März 2009)

Kuck aus dem Fenster, im Westen wird es klar und blauer Himmel ist zu sehen. 
Mörfelden ist mir eigentlich zu heftig im Moment. Würde gerne mal eine Runde Rückersbacher Schlucht und Steinbachtal drehen.
Roman ? Patrick ? Weitere ?


----------



## Kulminator (7. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal eine Runde Rückersbacher Schlucht und Steinbachtal drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (7. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Kuck aus dem Fenster, im Westen wird es klar und blauer Himmel ist zu sehen.
> Mörfelden ist mir eigentlich zu heftig im Moment. Würde gerne mal eine Runde Rückersbacher Schlucht und Steinbachtal drehen.
> Roman ? Patrick ? Weitere ?



Hi,
wie gesagt ich fahre mal in die andere Richtung.
Bis die Tage.

// rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. März 2009)

@ hotrod, unsuwe & rocky: viele spass beim hoffentlich möglichen droppen. bin leider nicht einsatzfähig...


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. März 2009)

1300 b8 ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. März 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> @ hotrod, unsuwe & rocky: viele spass beim hoffentlich möglichen droppen. bin leider nicht einsatzfähig...



Servus mein lieber
hoffentlich nix ernstes.


----------



## missmarple (7. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Beinchen bewegen!
> Postet mal wenn interessiert



Jap! 




Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 1300 b8 ?



Ich bemühe mich, das zu schaffen. Allerdings werde ich das Rudel nur ein Stückchen begleiten können, bevor ich wieder Richtung Schreibtischdienst abdrehen muss...


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. März 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> 1300 b8 ?



Yes, Sir, Yes !


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. März 2009)

Reizvolle Runde, heute. Das Stück im/überm Steinbachtal sind wir nicht zum Letzten mal gefahren 
Ergebnis der Voranfrage für nächsten Sonntag verlief schon mal positiv


----------



## Kulminator (7. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Reizvolle Runde, heute. Das Stück im/überm Steinbachtal sind wir nicht zum Letzten mal gefahren
> Ergebnis der Voranfrage für nächsten Sonntag verlief schon mal positiv



richtig klasse Runde heute ...  Das Steinbachtal das nächste Mal aber langbeinig ... 

Wegen nächsten Sonntag: aufgrund familiärer Verpflichtungen muss ich von Freitag bis Sonntag leider passen.  Lasst uns den Ausflug um eine Woche verschieben...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Das Steinbachtal das nächste Mal aber langbeinig ...



Nach deiner Aussage, bist du wieder 100% einsatzfähig.

Nächstes WE werde ich mir mal für eine Runde mit euch Zeit nehmen.


----------



## Kulminator (8. März 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Nach deiner Aussage, bist du wieder 100% einsatzfähig.



leider nein ... unter Belastung zickt der Arm wie'n pubertierender Teenager... hoffentlich wirds bald besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. März 2009)

Moin,
hier ein paar Bilder vom Ausritt mit Rocky und Lugxx.













Wie man auf den Bilden erkennen kann, war dies ein durchaus anstrengender Ausflug... man muss hierzu auch wissen, dass die Bilder nur den Hinweg dokumentieren 
Ich bin immer noch total im A...

Schönen Gruß und besten Dank an Rocky und Lugxx für den Tag im Bikepark. Das ruft nach Wiederholung


----------



## Kulminator (8. März 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Moin,
> hier ein paar Bilder vom Ausritt mit Rocky und Lugxx.
> 
> 
> ...



seid ja gar net schmutzig geworden?? 
wir haben da etwas anders ausgesehen...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> seid ja gar net schmutzig geworden??
> wir haben da etwas anders ausgesehen...



bei uns war, auch wenn viele prognosen in eine andere richtung gingen, alles trocken. und das war auch gut so


----------



## Kulminator (8. März 2009)

@ Ede: hab mal nach dem Weg Da - Heidelberg recherchiert. HIER die Beschreibung mit allen Details. Alternativ könnten wir diesen Weg nehmen... 

Ohne gute Vorbereitung wage ich mich nicht...


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. März 2009)

Ja, Kulmi dann bereiten wir uns mal vor und versuchen wieder 2x die Woche zu fahren.
Beide Wege sind schön, mit einer Übernachtung auch entschärft. An Ostern darf man das aber nicht fahren oder...?


----------



## Kulminator (8. März 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ja, Kulmi dann bereiten wir uns mal vor und versuchen wieder 2x die Woche zu fahren.
> Beide Wege sind schön, mit einer Übernachtung auch entschärft. An Ostern darf man das aber nicht fahren oder...?



nur 2x die Woche??

mit Übernachtung gefällt es mir deutlich besser... Ostern? Why not?


----------



## judyclt (8. März 2009)

Den Burgenweg habe ich neulich mal für ein Stückchen unter die Räder genommen, allerdings nur von Darmstadt bis Alsbach, da mein Handgelenk im Eimer ist. Navigationstechnisch kein Problem, gut zu fahrende Wege, aber konditionell ist es für einen Tag sehr hart.


----------



## Kulminator (8. März 2009)

judyclt schrieb:


> Den Burgenweg habe ich neulich mal für ein Stückchen unter die Räder genommen, allerdings nur von Darmstadt bis Alsbach, da mein Handgelenk im Eimer ist. Navigationstechnisch kein Problem, gut zu fahrende Wege, aber konditionell ist es für einen Tag sehr hart.



damit hast du dich gerade eben als Guide qualifiziert


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Ede: hab mal nach dem Weg Da - Heidelberg recherchiert. HIER die Beschreibung mit allen Details. Alternativ könnten wir diesen Weg nehmen...
> 
> Ohne gute Vorbereitung wage ich mich nicht...



Das hört sich sehr gut an. Da wäre ich doch glatt dabei. Aber zu Ostern bin ich leider in Berlin. Hoffe das ihr es auf ein anderen Tag legen könnt oder diese Tour dieses jahr wiederholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (8. März 2009)

Gestern habe ich noch auf die blühenden Haselnusssträucher und Erlen hingewiesen...heute hats mich voll erwischt 
Riesenkarnickel mit roten Augen, nur ungenügende Luftmengen wollen in den alten Blasebalg. Tropfen und Tabletten eingeschmissen so dass ich wenigstens heute Nacht mal schlafen kann. Das wird eine klasse Woche


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. März 2009)

Ach ja, DIE LOCATION [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6OSBse3p6Q&NR=1"]YouTube - Red Bull Metro Ride, Budapest[/ame] könnte meiner Allergie zuträglich sein. 
Keine Haselnuss oder Erle weit und breit


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ach ja, DIE LOCATION YouTube - Red Bull Metro Ride, Budapest könnte meiner Allergie zuträglich sein.
> Keine Haselnuss oder Erle weit und breit



Da wäre der Racing Ralph die bessere Reifenwahl. Coole Sache das....


----------



## Hopi (9. März 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Da wäre der Racing Ralph die bessere Reifenwahl. Coole Sache das....



Eher der Table Top oder jeder andere Dirt/Street Reifen


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. März 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Moin,
> hier ein paar Bilder vom Ausritt mit Rocky und Lugxx.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

wo sind denn die Filme?

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. März 2009)

Seid ihr auch gefahren, oder habt ihr nur ein Picknick gemacht? 







Zumindest hat das Wetter mitgespielt und ihr hattet einen entspannten Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wo sind denn die Filme?
> 
> // Rocky



Ich hab die Filme auf Youtube hochgeladen aber ich denke die sind nicht wirklich spannend und geben die Situation in keinster Weise wieder. 

da bist du:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyDJ0X_hsKs"]YouTube - Rocky[/ame]

und hier bin ich:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-uXX7fwQk0"]YouTube - Hot Rod Drop[/ame]

und hier der Lugxx:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GZSz0_4me0"]YouTube - CIMG2916[/ame]


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. März 2009)

Das Gelände sieht gut aus. Da will ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal hin.

Sehe ich das richtig, der Uwe ist gehüpft? [staun]


----------



## Lucafabian (9. März 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das Gelände sieht gut aus. Da will ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal hin.
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig, der Uwe ist gehüpft? [staun]



da guggst de..aber da war ja ein chicken way unter mir


----------



## Hopi (9. März 2009)

Hey Uwe  erst nicht springen wollen und dann gleich einen X-up versuchen


----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. März 2009)

Ich befürchte allerdings das Uwe sich seines stylischen Sprunges gar nicht bewusst ist. ;-)


----------



## Hopi (9. März 2009)

sie fürchten richtig junger Mann


----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2009)

und ich kann mir das jetzt gar nicht anschauen ..... Uwe die neue Style Kanone


----------



## Lucafabian (9. März 2009)

jetzt übertreibt es mal nicht ..war froh als ich wieder boden unter den schlappen hatte


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. März 2009)

Wahrscheinlich war die shore auch froh als du endlich wieder von ihr runter warst. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bis zu welcher Traglast ist das Ding eigentlich freigegeben?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich will ja nicht, dass das Ding unter meinem Gewicht zusammenbricht.


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. März 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich war die shore auch froh als du endlich wieder von ihr runter warst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die hält!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-silberfisch (9. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ach ja, DIE LOCATION YouTube - Red Bull Metro Ride, Budapest könnte meiner Allergie zuträglich sein.
> Keine Haselnuss oder Erle weit und breit



Dann wärst du besser hier mitgefahren:

www.spiegel.de/video/video-55027.html



Gruß
Robert


----------



## missmarple (10. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ach ja, DIE LOCATION YouTube - Red Bull Metro Ride, Budapest könnte meiner Allergie zuträglich sein.
> Keine Haselnuss oder Erle weit und breit



Hmmm, Hasel und Erle nicht, aber wie ich mein Glück kenne, würde sich auch dort - wie gestern in der ESH - mindestens ein vollgefellter Katzenbesitzer in meinem Dunstkreis tummeln... *schnief* 


Bei den Wernertannen-Impressionen werden eindeutig Kindheitserinnerungen wach - auch wenn's damals noch etwas anders ausgesehen hat!


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Bei den Wernertannen-Impressionen werden eindeutig Kindheitserinnerungen wach - auch wenn's damals noch etwas anders ausgesehen hat!



Ja ja damals war alles anders.......


----------



## missmarple (11. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ja ja damals war alles anders.......



Oha, nicht dass Du mir einen Moralischen kriegst?!


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Oha, nicht dass Du mir einen Moralischen kriegst?!



Nö wieso ich kenne das von früher gar nicht!
Und wann stürzt du dich da hin?


----------



## Hopi (11. März 2009)

Ich bitte um eine kurze Gedenkminute


----------



## missmarple (12. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und wann stürzt du dich da hin?



Ja, stürzen - das trifft das, was mir dort blühen würde wohl ziemlich auf den Punkt...... 

Unabhängig davon ist der Hobel derzeit erstmal wieder im Lazarett...


----------



## Hopi (12. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> ist der Hobel derzeit erstmal wieder im Lazarett...



War er da nicht erst vor kurzem oder immer noch? Und was hat er denn? Ist ihm noch zu helfen oder bekommt er die letzte Schmierung


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ja, stürzen - das trifft das, was mir dort blühen würde wohl ziemlich auf den Punkt......
> 
> Unabhängig davon ist der Hobel derzeit erstmal wieder im Lazarett...



Was hat er denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (12. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> War er da nicht erst vor kurzem oder immer noch? Und was hat er denn? Ist ihm noch zu helfen oder bekommt er die letzte Schmierung



Ich hatte ihn zwischenzeitig mal heimgeholt... Das mit der Schmierung hoffe ich nicht, da eines der Probleme die Bremse ist! 




rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was hat er denn?



Die Gabel mit dem "lastlosen Sag" schaut sich der Doc mal an und die Louise ist auch nochmal auf dem Weg zu Magura - auch wenn die Empfehlung meines Bad Offenbacher Bremsspezialisten anders lautete... 


Ich werde wohl mal sicherheitshalber das Stevens zum WE hin wieder fahrbereit machen...... 


Hab ich schon erwähnt, wie unglaublich fies das laktosefreie Mikrowellen-Käsefondue von Emmi ist?!?!?!


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ich hatte ihn zwischenzeitig mal heimgeholt... Das mit der Schmierung hoffe ich nicht, da eines der Probleme die Bremse ist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No comment.


----------



## Kulminator (12. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt, wie unglaublich fies das laktosefreie Mikrowellen-Käsefondue von Emmi ist?!?!?!



dann versuch mal das milchzuckerhaltige Käsefondue bei einer Laktose-Intoleranz - das ist fies....


----------



## missmarple (12. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> No comment.



Dass ich das noch erlebe... 




Kulminator schrieb:


> dann versuch mal das milchzuckerhaltige Käsefondue bei einer Laktose-Intoleranz - das ist fies....



Dir organisiere ich zum Geburtstag nochmal eine Fortgeschrittenen-Colorado-Box, Mistgiggel! *pffft*


----------



## Kulminator (12. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Dir organisiere ich zum Geburtstag nochmal eine Fortgeschrittenen-Colorado-Box, Mistgiggel! *pffft*



Box ?? - das war ein Container....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Box ?? - das war ein Container....



Der " Container " wurde aber schon am Abend von fleißigen Helfern gelehrt.
Ich weiß noch wie EDE sagte" Boha ist die Runde schon wieder rum"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (13. März 2009)

Hallo Wölfe,
so wie es derzeit aussieht, bin ich vom 30.04. bis 03.03. in Finale... 
Aus Gründen der Wirtschaftlichkeit während der anhaltenden Krise, werde ich euch aber keine Gesellschaft im Hotel Florenz leisten können, da mir das ein bischen zu teuer ist...
Ich werde aller Voraussicht nach mein Lager in der alten Burg von Finale aufschlagen (15,50 inkl. Frühstück)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Von wo aus fährt denn der geplante Schattelbus?

Viele Grüße aus dem sonnigen Kärnten


----------



## missmarple (13. März 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> bin ich vom *30.04.* bis *03.03.* in Finale...



Bei so einem ausufernden Urlaub wäre mir eine andere Unterkunft auch zu kostspielig!!!!!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. März 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo WÃ¶lfe,
> so wie es derzeit aussieht, bin ich vom 30.04. bis 03.03. in Finale...
> Aus GrÃ¼nden der Wirtschaftlichkeit wÃ¤hrend der anhaltenden Krise, werde ich euch aber keine Gesellschaft im Hotel Florenz leisten kÃ¶nnen, da mir das ein bischen zu teuer ist...
> Ich werde aller Voraussicht nach mein Lager in der alten Burg von Finale aufschlagen (15,50â¬ inkl. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck)...
> ...



Boah hast du lange Urlaub da muss man sparen!
Da wir selbern Shutteln bestimmen wir die Zeit und den Ort der Abfahrt.
Aber wir sind kÃ¤uflisch......

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Boah hast du lange Urlaub


 
Hab Urlaubssperre bis 01.08.2009.... 

Und da auf Grund meiner neuen, heimatlichen Nähe dieses Jahr noch ein paar Trailtouren am Gardasee, Monte Grappa und den Dolomitten auf dem Programm stehen, kann ich nicht mein ganzes Pulver gleich am Anfang verschießen... 




rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Aber wir sind käuflisch......


 
Soweit isses schon...???


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. März 2009)

Ich glaube du hast es nicht so ganz verstanden. Du hast von April bis März Urlaub??


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. März 2009)

Hast Recht... Das war mir so gar nicht bewusst, dass es sooo lange ist... 

Ja ne is klar... War natürlich der 03.05. gemeint. Mal sehen, vielleicht lässt sich noch der eine oder andere Tag rausschlagen.

Wer ist denn der Shuttlefahrer und woher? Wer kommt denn alles nach Finale?


----------



## Kulminator (13. März 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hab Urlaubssperre bis 01.08.2009....





_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo Wölfe,
> so wie es derzeit aussieht, bin ich vom 30.04. bis 03.03. in Finale...



für alle blonden Mitleser: das verstehe ich nicht? 1 Woche (oder länger ) Urlaub bei Urlaubssperre? Wie geht das denn?


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. März 2009)

Wir kommen mit Bus und Anhänger.
Bruder
Missmarple
Ede
Kombinatschef
Ich

und Maria nicht zu vergessen.

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> für alle blonden Mitleser: das verstehe ich nicht? 1 Woche (oder länger ) Urlaub bei Urlaubssperre? Wie geht das denn?


 
Wieso 1 Woche oder länger? Ist doch nur ein verlängertes Wochenende mit Feiertag...? Oder hab ich irgendwo wieder meine Tastatur nicht richtig getroffen?


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wieso 1 Woche oder länger? Ist doch nur ein verlängertes Wochenende mit Feiertag...? Oder hab ich irgendwo wieder meine Tastatur nicht richtig getroffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (13. März 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wieso 1 Woche oder länger? Ist doch nur ein verlängertes Wochenende mit Feiertag...? Oder hab ich irgendwo wieder meine Tastatur nicht richtig getroffen?



Kleiner Tipp "read before send"


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. März 2009)

Ihr seid so gut zu mir...


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. März 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ihr seid so gut zu mir...



Im Zeitalter des Inet bist du niergends vor uns sicher!


----------



## Kulminator (13. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Im Zeitalter des Inet bist du niergends vor uns sicher!



... nich mal in den Wäldern, gelle....


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. März 2009)

Morsche is Samsdach un Samsdach gehört Vatti der Familje


----------



## Kulminator (13. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Morsche is Samsdach un Samsdach gehört Vatti der Familje



wo bist du diese Woche gewesen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. März 2009)

2 Tage Kölle, dann Mainz.
Ab Montag letztes Gastspiel in Ungarn. Eine Woche, mit dem Auto. Das ist chaisse. Obwohl, wenn ich mirs recht überlege, könnte ich den Bock hintenreinwerfen und mal auf den Matra (1000m) bei Gyöngyös hochkurbeln). Achso, ist ja dann schon zappeduster und ich kenn mich im Wald dort net aus.


----------



## missmarple (14. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wir kommen mit Bus und Anhänger.
> Bruder
> Missmarple
> Ede
> ...



Meine Wenigkeit aufgrund der Diplomarbeit leider mit einem kleinen Fragezeichen - das wird sich voraussichtlich bis Ende des Monats entscheiden...


----------



## Kulminator (14. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> 2 Tage Kölle, dann Mainz.



hat sich irgendwie nach Holland angehört ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (14. März 2009)

Gibt's für morgen Interessenten für eine flache Wiedereinstiegs-Konditionsaufbau-sowiesoundüberhaupt-Runde in altersgerechtem Tempo??? 

Muss allerdings das Stevens erst noch fahrbereit machen, da das freak noch im Lazarett verweilt......


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. März 2009)

Prinzipisch, ja. An welche Uhrzeit dachtest Du? Muss irgendwie meinen Küchendienst planen.

Wir waren heute nur mit Hangabtriebskraft unterwegs (Speci & FFFFrrrreak) 
Juicy 7 mal so richtig eingebremst. Hat sich vor vom Schlaffi zum brutalen Wurfanker gemausert . Fast zu viel des Guten, FS hat ist ein paar mal weggeschmiert.
2 x Mutti-Shuttle auf den HK (da haben die anderen Berghochfahrer neidisch geglotzt) und dann holla die Waldfee.


----------



## missmarple (14. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Prinzipisch, ja. An welche Uhrzeit dachtest Du? Muss irgendwie meinen Küchendienst planen.



Bin flexibel und kann mich da gerne nach Deinem Küchendienst richten. Danach?! Dann kann ich vormittags noch was am Schreibtisch schaffen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. März 2009)

@MM, Naja, da wir spät frühstücken ist bei uns das Mittagessen normalerweise am Ausfallen und ich koche gegen 5. D.h. Noon wäre schon nicht schlecht für eine Runde. Aber erst mal schaun was das Wetter so sagt. Tauschen uns morgen noch mal aus


----------



## missmarple (14. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Tauschen uns morgen noch mal aus



So machen wir's!


----------



## missmarple (15. März 2009)

Sieht ja seeehr einladend aus, da draussen...  Nichts desto trotz *muss* ich heute fahren, sonst krieg ich einen Lagerkoller! 

@Kombi: fährst Du trotz Niederschlag mit?! Wenn nicht, würde ich nämlich direkt das Ross satteln und starten - kann aber auch gerne noch warten......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (15. März 2009)

@MM, Bin noch am Start, je früher desto besser. Ruf Dich gleich mal an.


----------



## missmarple (15. März 2009)

Zur Info für den Rest:

1130 Krotzenburger Schleuse (Seligenstädter Seite)


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Zur Info für den Rest:
> 
> 1130 Krotzenburger Schleuse (Seligenstädter Seite)



...um dann den MRW möglichst meidend auf eine mittelflache Runde in den Vorspessart

Treibstoff wird jetzt noch mal nachgefüllt und dann kann es losgehen


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. März 2009)

Fazit der gestrigen Abfahrten: man muss eindeutig mehr für die Oberkörper-/Schultermuskulatur tun. Was der Gabel an Federweg mangelt muss ich schliesslich mit der faulen Fleisch&Fettmasse ausgleichen. Brauche eon paar (Leicht-Hanteln)


----------



## missmarple (15. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> ... auf eine *mittelflache* Runde...



Soso, mittelflach... Ich seh mich am Ende schon wieder irgendwo hochschnaufen...... 




Kombinatschef schrieb:


> man muss eindeutig mehr für die Oberkörper-/Schultermuskulatur tun.



Ha! Das lässt sich mit der *mittelflachen* Runde hervorragend kombinieren: Du schiebst mich an Anstiegen!!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. März 2009)

Ich pack' schon mal das Abschleppseil ein


----------



## missmarple (15. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich pack' schon mal das Abschleppseil ein



... welches mir ja leider mit sehr uncharmanten Argumenten à la "gewichtskritisch" verwährt wurde! Frechheit!!! 

Nichts desto trotz eine schöne Runde - genau das Richtige zum Formaufbau! 

Und pünktlich mit den ersten Regentropfen wieder ins Trockene gerollt! *nochmal*

Yours,
pumpschaf.


----------



## Kulminator (15. März 2009)

So, wieder zurück ... 

Wie schauts morgen abend aus? Könnte so ab ca. 18:30 Uhr ab Hanau starten? Ich stelle mir eine ca. 2-stündige Tour auf einigermassen gut ausgebauten Wegen ohne viel hm vor? Wer hat Interesse?


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. März 2009)

Ich. 1900 B8 ?


----------



## Kulminator (15. März 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich. 1900 B8 ?



 noch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. März 2009)

Habe Heute und Morgen Weiterbildung und 1. Retter seminar. Weiß nicht wann ich da raus komme.


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Habe Heute und Morgen Weiterbildung und 1. Retter seminar. Weiß nicht wann ich da raus komme.



Da könntest du dem Kulmi das nächste mal helfen....


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> noch jemand?



Ist mir zu umständlich.
Treffe mich in NI mit dem Uwe.
Bis die Tage


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Da könntest du dem Kulmi das nächste mal helfen....



So das was ich heute zum Thema 1 Helfer gelernt habe, reicht auch für das ganze Wolfsrudel. Wir wollen hier ja niemanden Favorisieren. 

Bin dann mal auf den Straßen von Hanau unterwegs...Leben Retten...






​


----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2009)

netter Nightride heute durchs Revier - auch wenn die Birkenhainer für mein Wohlfühlempfinden etwas zu nass und matschig war... 

*Nächster N8Ride: Mittwoch 1900 - B8. *


----------



## missmarple (17. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> *Nächster N8Ride: Mittwoch 1900 - B8. *



Hmmm, negativ... 

Komme morgen absehbar nicht zeitig genug vom Schaff weg - dafür hole ich die noch ausstehenden Protektoren in Kronberg ab! 

Evtl. geht am WE was...


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Evtl. geht am WE was...



Was?


----------



## missmarple (17. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was?



Das hängt nicht zuletzt von der Verfügbarkeit meines Fuhrparks ab...


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Das hängt nicht zuletzt von der Verfügbarkeit meines Fuhrparks ab...



Dein aktueller Fuhrpark entspricht wohl leider nicht meiner Leidenschaft. (kein Freak)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> netter Nightride heute durchs Revier - auch wenn die Birkenhainer für mein Wohlfühlempfinden etwas zu nass und matschig war...
> 
> *Nächster N8Ride: Mittwoch 1900 - B8. *



Diesen Mittwoch oder nächsten?? Wenn es diesen Mittwoch ( 18.03.2009 ) ist kann ich nicht. Bin Fussball Spielen.


----------



## Kulminator (17. März 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Diesen Mittwoch oder nächsten?? Wenn es diesen Mittwoch ( 18.03.2009 ) ist kann ich nicht. Bin Fussball Spielen.



nur weil du nicht kannst, fahren wir schon diesen Mittwoch ....


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> nur weil du nicht kannst, fahren wir schon diesen Mittwoch ....



Boah das war gemein!


----------



## Kulminator (17. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Boah das war gemein!



tja, wir legen unsere Touren immer so, daß nur die minimalst mögliche Teilnehmerzahl dabei sein kann...


----------



## rocky_mountain (17. März 2009)

Und sich dann beschweren das keiner mitfährt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und sich dann beschweren das keiner mitfährt.



Das nennst du fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (17. März 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das nennst du fahren?



Da sag ich mal nix zu!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. März 2009)

Feigling.


----------



## missmarple (17. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dein aktueller Fuhrpark entspricht wohl leider nicht meiner Leidenschaft. (kein Freak)



Der Onkel Wellmann leiht Dir bestimmt gerne mal einen Renner aus...... 




Kulminator schrieb:


> nur weil du nicht kannst, fahren wir schon diesen Mittwoch ....



Vielleicht solltest Du dir das nochmal überlegen, ob Du wirklich nicht mit dem Ersthelfer fahren möchtest?!


----------



## Kulminator (17. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Und sich dann beschweren das keiner mitfährt.



o.k., du hast es so gewollt - das nächste Mal beschwere ich wirklich - aber nur, wenn zu viele mitfahren?!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> nur weil du nicht kannst, fahren wir schon diesen Mittwoch ....



Irgendwann habe ich Zeit wenn du fährst..... das hast du davon... Und dann musst du mich ertragen....Die ganze Tour lang....


----------



## Kulminator (17. März 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Irgendwann habe ich Zeit wenn du fährst..... das hast du davon... Und dann musst du mich ertragen....Die ganze Tour lang....



                   ... auf den Tag freue ich mich heute schon ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. März 2009)

Es gibt jetzt einen "Ich kann nicht Thread". Gern gesehen sind da auch eventuell, möglicherweise, und mal sehen Biker.

Kulmi: Bin morgen um 1900 an der B8.


----------



## judyclt (17. März 2009)

Hier hat doch neulich wer angekündigt, den Odenwald auf dem Burgenweg erkunden zu wollen. Hab heute mal spontan ein paar Stunden die Arbeit liegen lassen und mich von Norden weiter bis Bensheim vorgearbeitet. Bin begeistert und kann den Weg nur empfehlen. Im Gegensatz zum Taunus ist dort richtig Frühling, kein Schnee und trockene Wege. Seht selbst.

Den Melibocus im Blick, schönes Wetter:
http://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kopievonbild28.jpg

Bissl was fürs Hüpfen:
http://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kopievonbild31.jpg

Etwas mehr Spielraum:
http://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kopievonbild32.jpg

Top ausgeschildert, Karte musste nicht ausgepackt werden:
http://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kopievonbild36.jpg

Weinberge, dementsprechend warm war es heute:
http://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kopievonbild42.jpg

Immer wieder schöne Pausenplätze:
http://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kopievonbild43.jpg

Teilweise schön eng und steil:
http://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kopievonbild47.jpg


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. März 2009)

Das macht doch Lust auf mehr. Wie schon oben geschrieben wenn die Tour nicht auf die Woche von Ostern fällt bin ich auf jedenfall mit dabei.


----------



## judyclt (18. März 2009)

Die Osterwoche passt mir auch nicht so dolle. Muss man sowieso kurzfristig vom Wetter abhängig machen. Die Tour lässt sich durch die Nähe nur Bahnstrecke F-HD auch bestens unterteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (18. März 2009)

Wer heute nicht kann und morgen Lust hat.
Treffen uns um 18Uhr in Neu Isenburg beim Uwe.

// Rocky


----------



## missmarple (18. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wer heute nicht kann und morgen Lust hat.



Ich hätte heute UND morgen Lust, kann aber an beiden Tage nicht, toll... 

Und zu allem Überfluss heute Vormittag erfahren, dass sich das freak wohl erst frühestens Anfang nächster Woche wieder in meiner Obhut befinden wird - alles doof!


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Und zu allem Überfluss heute Vormittag erfahren, dass sich das freak wohl erst frühestens Anfang nächster Woche wieder in meiner Obhut befinden wird - alles doof!



Dem ist wohl nicht mehr zu helfen!


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Und zu allem Überfluss heute Vormittag erfahren, dass sich das freak wohl erst frühestens Anfang nächster Woche wieder in meiner Obhut befinden wird - alles doof!


 
Was hat es denn alles, weil es so lange in Behandlung ist????


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. März 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Was hat es denn alles, weil es so lange in Behandlung ist????



Keine Lust.


----------



## Kulminator (18. März 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> ... 1900 an der B8.



VORSICHT !!!! 

Heute abend werden wieder helle Leuchterscheinungen rund um die Barbarossaquelle erwartet....


----------



## _jazzman_ (18. März 2009)

Keine Lust? Dachte das ist nur bei Rotwild so?


----------



## missmarple (18. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dem ist wohl nicht mehr zu helfen!



Tja, wie die Herrin............. 




_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Was hat es denn alles, weil es so lange in Behandlung ist????



Eigentlich ist es nur die "Spassbremse"... *seufz*


----------



## Kulminator (18. März 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Keine Lust? Dachte das ist nur bei Rotwild so?



 böse ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (18. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> böse ...



Stimmt aber!


----------



## Kulminator (18. März 2009)

ja ja, haltet nur zusammen


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ja ja, haltet nur zusammen



Warum nicht! Wir als Minderheit (diemittwochsabendsnichtum19uhrandenb8parkplatzkommenkönnenden) müssen doch zusammenhalten gegen die Macht (rotwildfahrer)


----------



## Kulminator (18. März 2009)




----------



## rocky_mountain (18. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


>



Na mehr fällt dir dazu nicht ein?
Mal was anderes.
Habt ihr fürs WE schon was geplant?

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (18. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Na mehr fällt dir dazu nicht ein?
> Mal was anderes.
> Habt ihr fürs WE schon was geplant?
> 
> // Rocky



wie wäre es mit Sa 1300 - B8 - aber nur für diesamstagsnachmittagum13uhrandemB8parkplatzkommenkönnende?? Mal sehen, ob der eine oder andere der diemittwochsabendsnichtum19uhrandenb8parkplatzkommenkönnenden auch dabei ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (18. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit Sa 1300 - B8 - aber nur für diesamstagsnachmittagum13uhrandemB8parkplatzkommenkönnende?? Mal sehen, ob der eine oder andere der diemittwochsabendsnichtum19uhrandenb8parkplatzkommenkönnenden auch dabei ist?



Siehste geht doch mit etwas Willen?
Mal sehen aber Samstag ist immer so eine Sache.
Hätte Einer Lust auf Wernertanne?


----------



## Kulminator (19. März 2009)

Für alle ichkannmittwochsundsamstagsnichtandieB8kommen :

*heute 1900 - B8 - Nightride durchs Revier*


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Für alle ichkannmittwochsundsamstagsnichtandieB8kommen :
> 
> *heute 1900 - B8 - Nightride durchs Revier*


 
Wünsch euch viel Spaß!!! 
Werde heute nach Feierabend auch eine gepflegte Runde drehen.

viele Grüße
vondemderwedermittwochsnochdonnerstagsnochsamstagsandieb8kommenkann


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. März 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wünsch euch viel Spaß!!!
> Werde heute nach Feierabend auch eine gepflegte Runde drehen.
> 
> viele Grüße
> vondemderwedermittwochsnochdonnerstagsnochsamstagsandieb8kommenkann



vondemder*wo*wedermittwochsnochdonnerstagsnochsamstagsandieb8kommenkann


----------



## Kulminator (19. März 2009)

sind euch die Ausreden ausgegangen oder kommt ihr heute abend alle mit??


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. März 2009)

[Ausredenmodusan] Bin mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit und treffe mich mit Uwe und Nils um 18Uhr. [Ausredenmodusaus]

Euch viel Spass.
//Rocky


----------



## missmarple (19. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> sind euch die Ausreden ausgegangen oder kommt ihr heute abend alle mit??



Negativ-Zusagen wollten ja ausdrücklich nicht gehört werden, insofern...... 

Viel Spass!


----------



## Kulminator (19. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Negativ-Zusagen wollten ja ausdrücklich nicht gehört werden, insofern......
> 
> Viel Spass!



geeeenau...


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. März 2009)

Guten Abend,

ich schlag mal für morgen eine Tour für etwas mehr Federweg vor. Die Lieblingsabfahrt vom HK + Welle ist auf jeden Fall enthalten. Davor und danach ist VB. Neue Federgabel am general überholtem Ransom will getestet werden.
Rechne so mit 10 Mitfahrern um 1300 an der B8. (bei dem Wetter)


----------



## Kulminator (20. März 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ich schlag mal für morgen eine Tour für etwas mehr Federweg vor. Die Lieblingsabfahrt vom HK + Welle ist auf jeden Fall enthalten. Davor und danach ist VB. Neue Federgabel am general überholtem Ransom will getestet werden.
> Rechne so mit 10 Mitfahrern um 1300 an der B8. (bei dem Wetter)



 hiermit sind nur noch 9 Zusagen nötig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (21. März 2009)

Um diesem Fred mal wieder in den Normalzustand zu verhelfen:

BindabinbereitbingeilaufsbikenheutebeidemsupiwetterundkommemitdemFreakandieB8zurgewohntenzeit


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. März 2009)

Und überhaupt,
das war meine letzte, große Dienstreise diese Woche.
Ab sofort werde ich auch abends unter der Woche für Euch mit dem Bike bereitstehen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. März 2009)

Na dann mal viel Spass!
Mir wird es zu knapp!
Habt ihr morgen was vor?

// Rocky


----------



## missmarple (21. März 2009)

@1300-B8-Wölfe: hab' Euch leider knapp verpasst... 


@Kombi:   


Wie schaut's denn Anfang kommender Woche - Montag/Dienstag ginge bei mir voraussichtlich - mit dem ein oder anderen After-Work-Ründchen aus??? Ich muss meine rechte Wade bis Freitag noch ein wenig in Form bringen, ehe die Nadeln drüber rattern...


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. März 2009)

War 1306 auf meiner Uhr, da sind wir los. Haben heute eine grosse Runde gedreht und den HK über die Nord-Ostwand erklommen


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. März 2009)

@Kulmi, Ede,

morgen um 11 am Parkplatz geht klar.
Es sei denn es regnet schon, glaube ich aber nicht


----------



## Kulminator (21. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> @1300-B8-Wölfe: hab' Euch leider knapp verpasst...



ähmmm, ... Handy? 

schade, hätte dir auch Spass gemacht....


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. März 2009)

Ist schon kagge, wenn man den Gabel-Lockout bei der HK Abfahrt drinne läßt...das Video ist ganz schön durchgeschüttelt 
Und die Steilheit kommt auch nicht rüber


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. März 2009)

Ich fand es heute wieder mal geil. Haben zwar sehr weit ausgeholt um zum HK zu kommen, war aber mal was neues.
Dann HK Abfahrt mit neuer Fox Gabel kam schon sehr gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (21. März 2009)

was bitte ist die hk abfahrt. meiner fox solls auch mal kommen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. März 2009)

Das ist DIE Abfahrt vom Hahnenkamm, zeigen wir Dir gerne z.B. nächsten SA um 1300.
Der (hk)en. No Lift, No Shuttle.


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. März 2009)

erstmal bilder vorzeigen oder so. 
no lift klingt ja nur bedingt bedrohlich. hoffentlich ist das kein viertausender. soviel kondition hat meinereiner zu saisonbeginn noch nicht. 
ist es allerding richtig spektakulär, dann nehme ich anreise und auffahrt gerne in kauf!


----------



## Kulminator (22. März 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> erstmal bilder vorzeigen oder so.
> no lift klingt ja nur bedingt bedrohlich. hoffentlich ist das kein viertausender. soviel kondition hat meinereiner zu saisonbeginn noch nicht.
> ist es allerding richtig spektakulär, dann nehme ich anreise und auffahrt gerne in kauf!



stell dich net so an, Tom... 

die HK Abfahrt ist so ziemlich das beste, was der Vorspessart zu bieten hat... nen viertausender in unserer Gegend suchen wir übrigens auch noch...


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. März 2009)

dschuga:Spektakulär ist ein wenig übertrieben, wird Dir aber Spaß machen. Das Starthäuschen steht auf 437m. Der HR 1 hat ein legendäres Video von der Welle einem Abschnitt von der Abfahrt...


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. März 2009)

ja, ja. wenn mich der hr1 mitnimmt, komme ich gerne. doch eben jener hat mich erst heute wieder versetzt....grrh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (22. März 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> dschuga:Spektakulär ist ein wenig übertrieben, wird Dir aber Spaß machen. Das Starthäuschen steht auf 437m. Der HR 1 hat ein legendäres Video von der Welle einem Abschnitt von der Abfahrt...



spektakulär trifft sicher nicht ganz den punkt ist aber doch interessant und spaßig...fürs grinsen im gesicht reichts allemal


----------



## missmarple (23. März 2009)

@Kombi: o.k., ich korrigiere mich - wir haben uns sehr knapp verpasst... *hmpf*

@Kulmi: next time! 


Lazarett-Update: das freak ist wieder daheim im Schafstall und der erste Eindruck vom Louischen ist gar nicht mal so übel.  War allerdings nur ein kurzes Ründchen im strömenden Regen...... *tropf*


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. März 2009)

HEJHEJ,

wie sieht es denn mit einer Dienstags-Abendtour aus?
Super-einladend ist das Wetter ja grade nicht 
Ich bin jedenfalls im Lande und schaue dann noch mal gegen 1800 in den Fred. Wenns dann regnet oder die allgemeine Fahrfreude auf LOW steht, gehe ich auch nicht raus


----------



## missmarple (24. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn mit einer Dienstags-Abendtour aus?



Auch auf die Gefahr hin, zum "Kann-nicht-des-Monats" nominiert zu werden, leider n.e.g.a.t.i.v. ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. März 2009)

Neu Isenburg meldet Starkregen mit Graupelschauer bei gefühlten 2C.
Kein Wetter was zum biken einlädt!
// Christoph


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. März 2009)

Zum Wochenende soll die 10-Grad-Marke wieder überschritten werden. Vielleicht geht Samstag oder eher Sonntag was zusammen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. März 2009)

Wie ist denn das allgemeine Interesse an einem "Theorieabend"?

Rocky und ich tendieren dazu, morgen ab 18.30 h in der Germania (Textorstraße, Ffm.) bei Speis und Trank mal etwas über Trails, technische Passagen, Materialkunde und sonstige Themen zu philosophieren.

Wer da ist da.


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. März 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das allgemeine Interesse an einem "Theorieabend"?
> 
> Rocky und ich tendieren dazu, morgen ab 18.30 h in der Germania (Textorstraße, Ffm.) bei Speis und Trank mal etwas über Trails, technische Passagen, Materialkunde und sonstige Themen zu philosophieren.
> 
> Wer da ist da.



Ich!


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. März 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das allgemeine Interesse an einem "Theorieabend"?
> 
> Rocky und ich tendieren dazu, morgen ab 18.30 h in der Germania (Textorstraße, Ffm.) bei Speis und Trank mal etwas über Trails, technische Passagen, Materialkunde und sonstige Themen zu philosophieren.
> 
> Wer da ist da.



Gei-el. Bin dabei. Meine Babes wollen eh ungestört eine amerikanische Serie sehen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. März 2009)

Achja, und der Ausritt heute fällt (mindest mal für mich) aus. Es schifft gar prächtig, da draussen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (24. März 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das allgemeine Interesse an einem "Theorieabend"?
> 
> Rocky und ich tendieren dazu, morgen ab 18.30 h in der Germania (Textorstraße, Ffm.) bei Speis und Trank mal etwas über Trails, technische Passagen, Materialkunde und sonstige Themen zu philosophieren.
> 
> Wer da ist da.



Interesse ja, ansonsten scheint sich n.e.g.a.t.i.v. zu meiner Standardaussage zu entwickeln... *hmpf* Habe nach dem Schaff leider noch einen Termin in DA - das wird zu spät. Schade... 

Euch viel Spass - und anständig benommen! *alsosowieimmer*


----------



## Kulminator (24. März 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das allgemeine Interesse an einem "Theorieabend"?
> 
> Rocky und ich tendieren dazu, morgen ab 18.30 h in der Germania (Textorstraße, Ffm.) bei Speis und Trank mal etwas über Trails, technische Passagen, Materialkunde und sonstige Themen zu philosophieren.
> 
> Wer da ist da.



ich seh mal zu, ob ich das zeitlich hinkriege... ist open end oder Anschlag?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das allgemeine Interesse an einem "Theorieabend"?
> 
> Rocky und ich tendieren dazu, morgen ab 18.30 h in der Germania (Textorstraße, Ffm.) bei Speis und Trank mal etwas über Trails, technische Passagen, Materialkunde und sonstige Themen zu philosophieren.
> 
> Wer da ist da.




mal schauen...eigentlich hab ich kinderdienst....vielleicht wendet sich das blatt aber noch


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. März 2009)

dürfen dort nur wolfstrikotagenträger hinkommen, oder auch verirrte schafe mit und ohne fell?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2009)

ich darf, glaub ich zumindest, und hab kein wolfstrikot


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. März 2009)

aha.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. März 2009)

dann darfst du bestimmt auch...


----------



## missmarple (24. März 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> oder auch verirrte schafe mit und ohne fell?



 Verloren geglaubte Verwandtschaft?!?!?!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (24. März 2009)

Ups, da findet sich erfreulicherweise ja starker Zuspruch.

Ich werde für 18.30 h (open end) einen Tisch reservieren, es kann erscheinen wer mag und die Zeit findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (25. März 2009)

Mann-O-Mann, wenn ich mir das Wetter bei euch im Spessart so anschaue...
Ihr werdet den Winter in diesem Jahr aber auch nicht los?


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. März 2009)

Da ist ja dann richtig was los heute Abend.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Uwe zu Hause loseisen
@Kombi & Bruder
Habe das SJ im Auto.

// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. März 2009)

Sehr gut, dann wollen wir uns das Ding doch mal ansehen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. März 2009)

So Jungs und Mädels, wie es aussieht werde ich in 1 oder 2 Wochen auch wieder mehr Zeit haben. Die Arbeit hat die letzten Wochen ganz schön Zeit gefressen. Es geht aufwährts.  

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden. Wenn alles klappt könnte ich mich am WE losreisen und mal eine Runde drehen. 

@[email protected] heute schaffe ich es nicht zur Lokalrunde. 
Möchte ja nicht das unsere *Miss *die einzigste Absagerin des Monats wird.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. März 2009)

Es ist gerichtet - der Tisch ist für 18.30 h reserviert.

Bis später.


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. März 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Es ist gerichtet - der Tisch ist für 18.30 h reserviert.
> 
> Bis später.



Auf deinen Namen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (25. März 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden. Wenn alles klappt könnte ich mich am WE losreisen und mal eine Runde drehen.



 endlich mal wieder...  



_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Mann-O-Mann, wenn ich mir das Wetter bei euch im Spessart so anschaue...
> Ihr werdet den Winter in diesem Jahr aber auch nicht los?



 Weihnachten kann kommen...


----------



## missmarple (25. März 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Möchte ja nicht das unsere *Miss *die einzigste Absagerin des Monats wird.



Wenigstens einer in dieser Rüpelrunde weiss, wie man sich einer Schafdame gegenüber benimmt! *möööhhh*


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer in dieser Rüpelrunde weiss, wie man sich einer Schafdame gegenüber benimmt! *möööhhh*



Obacht!


----------



## missmarple (25. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Obacht!



Ja, Du kannst dir an meinem freak seinem Patenonkel ruhig mal ein Beispiel nehmen!!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Auf deinen Namen?



Nein, das habe ich mich nicht getraut. Nachher wisst ihr euch nicht zu benehmen und ich bekomme Hausverbot. Dieses Risiko wollte ich nicht eingehen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer in dieser *Rüpelrunde* weiss, wie man sich einer Schafdame gegenüber benimmt! *möööhhh*



Nanana - jetzt wollen wir aber mal sachlich bleiben. Hier herrscht vielleicht ein offener und direkter Umgangston, dennoch wird Wert auf Contenance und gegenseitige Wertschätzung gelegt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ja, Du kannst dir an meinem freak seinem Patenonkel ruhig mal ein Beispiel nehmen!!!



Doppel obacht!


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. März 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nein, das habe ich mich nicht getraut. Nachher wisst ihr euch nicht zu benehmen und ich bekomme Hausverbot. Dieses Risiko wollte ich nicht eingehen.



Wie soll ich dann Wissen, wo ich mich hinsetzen soll??


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. März 2009)

ich bin jetzt nahezu bettlägrisch. aber nach 6 wirds ja dunkel und dann kann ich mich für ein stündchen aus dem haus schleichen. 
hoffentlich werde ich wenigstens anständig bemitleidet...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. März 2009)

So etwa: "Ach Tomilein, du schaust nicht gut aus. Wie geht's dir denn? Magst du, dass wir dir einen Kamillentee oder eine heiße Milch mit Honig bestellen?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (25. März 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> So etwa: "Ach Tomilein, du schaust nicht gut aus. Wie geht's dir denn? Magst du, dass wir dir einen Kamillentee oder eine heiße Milch mit Honig bestellen?"


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


>



Soviel zum Thema Wertschätzung.

Da ist man ein Mal um das Wohlergehen eines Weggefährten bemüht und dann wird einem das so gedankt.


----------



## _jazzman_ (25. März 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage an euch. Was wäre eurer Meinung nach denn noch ein Hardtail mit folgender Ausstattung wert:

Rahmen: NOX Eclipse SLT
Gabel: Rock Shox Sid Team
Steuersatz: Cane Creek semi-integriert
Vorbau: Ritchey Comp Oversize
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Oversize
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT Hollowtech (760)
Laufrad vorne: Scott Pro Disc Nabe, Mavic D 321 Felge
Laufrad hinten: Shimano Silent Clutch Nabe (geräuschloser Freilauf), Rigida Felge
Bremse vorne: Magura Louise Disc 
Bremse hinten: Shimano Deore XT Hebel, Avid Single Digit V-Brake
Schalthebel: SRAM XO Drehgriff
Schaltwerk: SRAM XO Long Cage
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XTR
Kassette: Shimano Deore XT
Alter: 2006
Laufleistung: 5000 km


----------



## Kulminator (25. März 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage an euch. Was wäre eurer Meinung nach denn noch ein Hardtail mit folgender Ausstattung wert:
> 
> Rahmen: NOX Eclipse SLT
> Gabel: Rock Shox Sid Team
> ...



Meinst du wirklich, daß die hier mitlesenden komfortverwöhnten Federwegjunkies zu einer objektiven Meinung fähig sind???


----------



## Lucafabian (25. März 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage an euch. Was wäre eurer Meinung nach denn noch ein Hardtail mit folgender Ausstattung wert:
> 
> Rahmen: NOX Eclipse SLT
> Gabel: Rock Shox Sid Team
> ...



keinen cent...da kriegt man ja kreuzschmerzen drauf


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. März 2009)

Ist ja nicht mal ein Sattel dabei!


----------



## _jazzman_ (25. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich, daß die hier mitlesenden komfortverwöhnten Federwegjunkies zu einer objektiven Meinung fähig sind???


 
Jetzt tut mal nicht so, als wärt ihr alle mit ner 40er Fox am Kinderwagen groß geworden... 
Fast jeder von euch hat doch noch so seine Schätzchen im Keller und wenn ihr nicht zu einer objektiven Meinung fähig seid, wüsste ich nicht wer sonst?


----------



## _jazzman_ (25. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht mal ein Sattel dabei!


 
Doch, wohl... Und ne Sattelstütze hats auch, aber ich denke, das wird den Bock nicht fett machen vom Preis?

Sattelstütze: Pazzaz Carbon
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite


----------



## Kulminator (25. März 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Fast jeder von euch hat doch noch so seine Schätzchen im Keller und wenn ihr nicht zu einer objektiven Meinung fähig seid, wüsste ich nicht wer sonst?



nicht mehr - hab mein letztes Ungefedertes gegen ein dir gut bekanntes Langbeiniges eingetauscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. März 2009)

Es ist so ruhig - schlägt euch das Wetter auf's Gemüt?


----------



## Hopi (26. März 2009)

scheint so  und wie der Stammtisch?


----------



## judyclt (26. März 2009)

Schönes Hardtail, wäre genau mein Ding. 850 Euro in gutem Zustand? Aber nur wenn Kassette und co. noch gut sind.


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> scheint so  und wie der Stammtisch?



Lusdisch!


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. März 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Es ist so ruhig - schlägt euch das Wetter auf's Gemüt?



Ich kann das Wetter nicht mehr sehen es laaaaaaaaaangt.


----------



## Hopi (26. März 2009)

Wir wären auch gekommen aber Sabine kam erst spät aus dem Büro und ich hatte auch noch Arbeit.  Das nächste mal vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (26. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich kann das Wetter nicht mehr sehen es laaaaaaaaaangt.



Genau scheiß Regen  dann soll es doch lieber schneien


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. März 2009)

Nee Schnee will ich auch keinen mehr!!


----------



## Hopi (26. März 2009)

isch aber  man ich will mein neues Board probieren


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> isch aber  man ich will mein neues Board probieren



Da ist aber das Rhein Main Gebiet nicht der richtige Platz dazu!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> isch aber  man ich will mein neues Board probieren



Nix da, nur weil du ein neues Board hast müssen wir noch lange nicht unter dem Wetter leiden.


----------



## Hopi (26. März 2009)

doch  ist doch ein Park/street Board  ich muss mal mit den Verantwortlichen sprechen, das es ja nicht sein kann, dass es am Feldberg keine Geländer an den Treppen gibt


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> doch  ist doch ein Park/street Board  ich muss mal mit den Verantwortlichen sprechen, das es ja nicht sein kann, dass es am Feldberg keine Geländer an den Treppen gibt



Ich kann dich hinterm Auto mal bischen durch die Stadt ziehen. (geht auch ohne Schnee)
Dann wollen wir mal sehen was von dir und deinem Board übrig bleibt!


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. März 2009)

4000!


----------



## Hopi (26. März 2009)

ach, noch etwas zu dem Nox Rahmen. Von dem sollte man die Finger lassen! Fragt mal den Kater, der hat den Rahmen und noch nicht mal 6 Monaten war der weich wie Butter. Und nach meinen Erfahrungen mit den letzten 2 Versuchen einen Nox Rahmen zu nehmen habe ich diese Firma aus der Liste der Lieferanten auf ewig gestrichen. :kotz:


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> 4000!



Du kannst sooooo gemein sein 

Ich wollte doch den 4000er Post machen.
Nur weil DUUU im Büro spielen darfst BÄÄÄÄÄÄHHH  und ich darf nicht 

Quatsch beiseite. Ich habe den Koller (Wetter).

Samstag eher kein Fahren da Gartenarbeit usw. aber Sonntag bin ich 
b(e)reit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (26. März 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ach, noch etwas zu dem Nox Rahmen. Von dem sollte man die Finger lassen! Fragt mal den Kater, der hat den Rahmen und noch nicht mal 6 Monaten war der weich wie Butter. Und nach meinen Erfahrungen mit den letzten 2 Versuchen einen Nox Rahmen zu nehmen habe ich diese Firma aus der Liste der Lieferanten auf ewig gestrichen. :kotz:



tss tss ... gestern haben wir noch gerätselt, ob er das Hardtail kaufen oder verkaufen will? Nach deinem Post gestaltet sich letzteres eher schwierig...


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> tss tss ... gestern haben wir noch gerätselt, ob er das Hardtail kaufen oder verkaufen will? Nach deinem Post gestaltet sich letzteres eher schwierig...



Ich habe überlegt, es zu kaufen... Habe mich aber gestern Abend doch dagegen entschieden. Bekomme in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen einen Giant Rahmen zugeschickt und werde ihn mir aufbauen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. März 2009)

Ej, Jazzman, altes Haus! Online verbindet!


----------



## Kulminator (26. März 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Ich habe überlegt, es zu kaufen... Habe mich aber gestern Abend doch dagegen entschieden. Bekomme in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen einen Giant Rahmen zugeschickt und werde ihn mir aufbauen.



oh je... ich glaube, die Klagenfurter Luft bekommt dir nicht...


----------



## missmarple (27. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Samstag eher kein Fahren da Gartenarbeit usw. aber Sonntag bin ich
> b(e)reit



Bei mir geht dieses WE fahrtechnisch nix. In Bälde rattern die Nadeln über den rechten Hinterhuf *hibbel* - und selbiger will über's WE ein wenig geschont werden... 

Ich hoffe allerdings auf ein Feierabend-Ründchen kommende Woche!


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. März 2009)

diese saison müssen wir mal zusammen baden gehen, damit ich mal das gesamte bilderbuch zu sehen kriege.


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> oh je... ich glaube, die Klagenfurter Luft bekommt dir nicht...



Doch, doch... Bestens... 
Heute um 14.30 Feierabend gemacht, Bike geschnappt und bei Sonne und 14 Grad heute die erste Feierabendrunde auf staubtrockenen Trails in kurzer Hose gefahren... 

























Jetzt gehts zum Sundowner an den See...


----------



## Hopi (27. März 2009)

Du willst Dich hier wohl bei den Leuten mit Gewalt unbeliebt machen 

Die sind hier doch alle auf Entzug


----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. März 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Doch, doch... Bestens...
> Heute um 14.30 Feierabend gemacht, Bike geschnappt und bei Sonne und 14 Grad heute die erste Feierabendrunde auf staubtrockenen Trails in kurzer Hose gefahren...
> 
> 
> ...




Es gab mal eine Zeit in der konnte ich dich echt gut leiden....
ich will hier weg!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (27. März 2009)

... wie gemein ....


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. März 2009)

Sonntag, so um ölfe? Wölfe?
3-4 Stunden, nicht zu sehr Abfahrtorientiert?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. März 2009)

@[email protected] Scheinst ja schon gute Wege in deiner Umgebung gefunden zu haben  .

@[email protected] Bin das WE in Karlsruhe...


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. März 2009)

hopi, hotrod- der typ ist in klagenfurt! das ist tschugschenland... und zwar die ganze woche!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. März 2009)

Ach, hier kommt demnächst doch auch gutes Wetter - durchhalten.

Ich war heute noch mal shoppen - Finale kann kommen. 

Und zur Einstimmung habe ich mir den Silberling der Red Bull Rampage 08mitgenommen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. März 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich war heute noch mal shoppen - Finale kann kommen.


Ohjesses, der Herr hat sich 'ne Smokingjacke gekauft 
Bin aber auch noch dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. März 2009)

Yes. Ein Einreiher eines italienischen Schneiders ist's geworden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. März 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Yes. Ein Einreiher eines italienischen Schneiders ist's geworden.



Mit Nadelstreifen und Reifenabdrücken auf'm Rücken


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. März 2009)

Ach was. Ich bin doch so zierlich gebaut, da ist selbst ein Rennradreifen breiter als ich.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. März 2009)

Äähh, Evo Shield, schätze ich?
Größe?


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. März 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Und zur Einstimmung habe ich mir den Silberling der Red Bull Rampage 08mitgenommen.



interessiert mich brennend!!! fernsehabend bei mir, wann?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Äähh, Evo Shield, schätze ich?
> Größe?



Richtig. Und bei italienischem Maß greife ich gern zu einer größeren Nummer.

In xl waren die Schultern zu schmal und die Ärmel zu kurz.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. März 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> interessiert mich brennend!!! fernsehabend bei mir, wann?



Bislang hatte ich von diesem Event ja nur Trailer aus dem Netz gesehen. Die Bild- und Aufnahmequalität auf der DVD ist hervorragend. Die fahrerische Leistung der Herren muß man neidlos anerkennen. 

Gute Frage Tom. Im Moment plagt mich etwas die Rüsselpest - lass mich die überstehen und wir gehen das in der nächsten Woche mal an. Vermutlich wird's im Wohnzimmer voll wenn sich der Termin rumspricht.


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

ich bin auch noch nicht völlig genesen, doch nächste woche sollte wieder alles im grünen bereich sein.
so sich tatsächlich noch interessierte melden sollten, was ich ebenfalls nicht gänzlich ausschliessen möchte,würde dies dem cineastischem erlebnis keinerlei abbruch tun solange die biervorräte ausreichend sind. 
da, wie du weisst, meine kemenade nicht unbedingt die räumliche weite eines multiplexkinosaales aufweist, sollten sich eben jene interessierten umgehend dem kartenvorverkauf melden, der just in diesen moment angelaufen ist.


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. März 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ich bin auch noch nicht völlig genesen, doch nächste woche sollte wieder alles im grünen bereich sein.
> so sich tatsächlich noch interessierte melden sollten, was ich ebenfalls nicht gänzlich ausschliessen möchte,würde dies dem cineastischem erlebnis keinerlei abbruch tun solange die biervorräte ausreichend sind.
> da, wie du weisst, meine kemenade nicht unbedingt die räumliche weite eines multiplexkinosaales aufweist, sollten sich eben jene interessierten umgehend dem kartenvorverkauf melden, der just in diesen moment angelaufen ist.



Meld!!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Meld!!



Welche Überraschung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (28. März 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ....sollten sich eben jene interessierten umgehend dem kartenvorverkauf melden, der just in diesen moment angelaufen ist.


Meld 

. Wobei ich bei drohender Überfüllung den Lokalmatadoren + Stammpersonal gerne den Vortritt überlassen würde.


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

unsinn! wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst. 

wann würde es den herrschaften denn am ehesten passen? nächste woche fängt ja glücklicher weise endlich der frühling an... angeblich!


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. März 2009)

Soo, heute richtig was weggeschafft, trotz Regen. Wasserdichte Bikeklamotten sind eben nicht nur zum Biken gut. 

Wer geht morgen mit auf Tour?
Plane, ab 1100 MESZ die Bhainer hoch, Richtung Fernblick, Albstadt Weinberge runter und wenns gut geht drüben auf den HK hoch. Alternativ LaEl hoch und Ri Steinbach. Kürzere Federwege, FS fährt vermutlich auch mit. Ansonsten: wer da ist ist da. Vorher ein Post kann aber auch nicht schaden.

Der Kombi


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

alder. respekt!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. März 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> unsinn! wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.
> 
> wann würde es den herrschaften denn am ehesten passen? nächste woche fängt ja glücklicher weise endlich der frühling an... angeblich!



Donnerstag.


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

gebont. sieht komisch aus, kommt ja aber wohl von bon. oder?

ich hole bier und salzstange...


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

oder besser boniert?


----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

bruder, das multiplexkino "zum geselligen diktator" ist wenige minuten nach der veranstaltungsausschreibung nahezu ausgebucht. 
das wird das geschäft unseres lebens, wenn uns nicht ein überfallkommando der gema zuvorkommt!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. März 2009)

Tun sie nicht. Es handelt sich um eine Privatveranstaltung ohne Gewinnerzielungsabsicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (28. März 2009)

du hast gut lachen von wegen gewinnerzielungsabsicht. ich werde leider nicht durch steuergelder suvensioniert...

konnte heute leider nicht zur demo. hatte hier im forum zu tun. ausserdem sinds bis zum römer bestimmt 300m und diese kann ein schwerkranker nicht zu fuss gehen.

sonst hätte ich natürlich das grosse steuer herumgerissen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. März 2009)

1100 an der B8. Lite


----------



## Kulminator (29. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> 1100 an der B8. Lite



gerade aufgestanden - 1100 zur B8 schaffe ich nicht mehr (wer braucht Sonntags früh schon Terminstress? schon gar nicht nach einer so kurzen Nacht)... 

Gegenvorschlag: 1130 - 1200 Uhr (MESZ) ab Hanau auf den Rodgaurundweg oder meine Spezielstrecke nach AB - irgendwas ohne Berg! Zustiegsmöglichkeiten unterwegs sind kein Problem. 

Jetzt werde ich mich erst mal um die Nahrungsaufnahme kümmern und schau in ca ner halben - dreiviertel Stunde hier nochmal zwecks Mitfahrer...


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> gerade aufgestanden - 1100 zur B8 schaffe ich nicht mehr (wer braucht Sonntags früh schon Terminstress? schon gar nicht nach einer so kurzen Nacht)...
> 
> Gegenvorschlag: 1130 - 1200 Uhr (MESZ) ab Hanau auf den Rodgaurundweg oder meine Spezielstrecke nach AB - irgendwas ohne Berg! Zustiegsmöglichkeiten unterwegs sind kein Problem.
> 
> Jetzt werde ich mich erst mal um die Nahrungsaufnahme kümmern und schau in ca ner halben - dreiviertel Stunde hier nochmal zwecks Mitfahrer...



Sind wir mal nicht so...Gegenvorschlag angenommen. Da sich sonst keiner gemeldet hat fahre ich gerne mit Dir. Treffpunkt 1145, Grossauheim, an der Peter&Paul Kirche (die Neo-Romanische, gelle, Roman). Da können wir noch rüber nach Klein-Auheim und auf den Rodgauweg oder weiter nach AB


----------



## Kulminator (29. März 2009)

o.k... so machen wir es. da können wir ja auch den Sofa rausbimmeln...


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. März 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Erübrigt sich damit.
> Also, bleibt dabei. Drück noch ein Brötchen in die Backentaschen und zieh die Speed-Klamotten an. Es ist zwar sonnig aber doch noch nicht so warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (29. März 2009)

Hat jemand Lust um 1400 ab B8 ?


----------



## Kulminator (29. März 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust um 1400 ab B8 ?



Sorry, Ede ... wir waren um ca 1430 auch an der B8 - allerdings schon auf dem Heimweg... 

*Diese Woche gehts bei mir Donnerstag abends 1830 - 1900 an der B8. Wer ist dabei?  *


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. März 2009)

Donnerstag ist Rampage Time in Saxnhousn.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. März 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Donnerstag ist Rampage Time in Saxnhousn.


...und Nightride im Vorspessart


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. März 2009)

Hier der Plan für die Woche:
Montag kommt das Freak in die Klinik und ab 1900 werde ich vermutlich mit dem LV eine kleine Runde drehen. Die Muskeln ein bißchen auflockern, denn das war heftig, heute. Unser Roman ist ein schlimmer Finger; erst die Kondition beklagen, dann aber reintreten wie die Feuerwehr 
Dienstag habe ich einen Besucher aus NL in Mainz, mit dem ich abends ein Bierchen zischen möchte. Also kein biken.
Mittwoch, da schau'n mer mal. Tendenziell aber biken da Wetter und Damenfernsehabend. Alternativ geht noch: schrauben/putzen/schmieren
Donnerstag - gerne NR im Wald. Beobachte das Forum.
Freitag - nix.
Wochenende - vielleicht sollte man mal zum Saisonbeginn in BF vorbeischauen (wenn das Wetter gehalten hat) und einen Foto mitnehmen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. März 2009)

Am Sonntag wäre ich für den Vorschlag BF zu haben.


----------



## missmarple (29. März 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> diese saison müssen wir mal zusammen baden gehen, damit ich mal das gesamte bilderbuch zu sehen kriege.



Aber nur wenn ich ein Eis kriege!!! 

Vorab schonmal als ersten Eindruck:


----------



## missmarple (30. März 2009)

Jetzt erst gelesen...



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Mittwoch, da schau'n mer mal. Tendenziell aber biken da Wetter und Damenfernsehabend. Alternativ geht noch: schrauben/putzen/schmieren



 
Hatte für Mittwoch mal einen zögerlichen (flachen!!!) Kurbelversuch auf dem Stevens angedacht (der freak verweilt bis Donnerstag nochmal im Lazarett). Uhrzeittechnisch flexibel, da Diplomarbeits-U am Mittwoch.
Wenn's noch nicht wieder geht, darfst Du aber auch gerne mein Rad putzen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. März 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> freak verweilt bis Donnerstag nochmal im Lazarett)



Einem Pferd hätte man schon längst den Gnadenschuss gegeben!


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. März 2009)

Finale ist gebucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (30. März 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Finale ist gebucht...



Wann kommst du?


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. März 2009)

Ich fahr mit Melanie am 30.04. früh morgens in Klagenfurt los, so dass wir im Laufe des Vormittags in Finale ankommen werden.


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. März 2009)

Na dann melde dich mal!


----------



## _jazzman_ (30. März 2009)

Ja, werd ich machen.


----------



## missmarple (30. März 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Einem Pferd hätte man schon längst den Gnadenschuss gegeben!



Eine Notschlachtung des Rosses ist medizinisch nicht indiziert *wieher* - hat nur letzte Woche nicht mehr mit dem Umschrauben der Bremshabel geklappt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. März 2009)

Habe grade das Schwarze Pferd im Lazarett gesehen...was machst Du auch nur 

Wenn heute abend noch jemand mitkurbeln will: kurz durchposten. Ansonsten fahre ich auch früher, d.h. um 18.30h. Red-Beard Well and Rattle Mill Trails.
Kombi


----------



## missmarple (30. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe grade das Schwarze Pferd im Lazarett gesehen...was machst Du auch nur



Diesmal wirklich _nüx_! Der Doc hat letzte Woche im Eifer des Gefechts nur vergessen, die Bremshebel (v/h - r/l) wie ursprünglich gewünscht zu tauschen...

Mittwoch???


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. März 2009)

TsTsTs, Bremse auf der falschen Seite...das kann weh tun

Ach ja Mittwoch klappt verm. nicht. Mein Holländer besucht mich nicht Di und Mi sondern Mi und Do. Also geh ich mit ihm Mi ein Bierchen zischen und morgen Abend wieder raus in den Wald.


----------



## missmarple (31. März 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ach ja Mittwoch klappt verm. nicht. Mein Holländer besucht mich nicht Di und Mi sondern Mi und Do. Also geh ich mit ihm Mi ein Bierchen zischen und morgen Abend wieder raus in den Wald.



Heute Abend bin ich anderweitig unterwegs...... Evtl. könnte Do. klappen, kann ich aber noch nicht versprechen.

Sonstwer morgen Abend am Start??? Ansonsten fahr ich schon früher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> *Diese Woche gehts bei mir Donnerstag abends 1830 - 1900 an der B8. Wer ist dabei?  *



Ich nehme mir zeit und komme da mit. Musst nur noch sagen wann genau. Ich denke mal wenn Ede mitkommen kann/möchte wäre es um 19.00 Uhr besser.


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. März 2009)

Mein Besucher hat abgesagt.
D.h. ich bin heute abend am Start (kurze Runde),
Mittwoch definitiv, ab 1900
Donnerstag noch nicht ganz sicher.
Jeweils mit Marathon-Touren Federweg

Edit: nach dem NR heute (die HK Abfahrt hoch HiHi) mache ich morgen mal Pause


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. März 2009)

Wenn der Sofa kommt, dann komme ich auch. DO,1900,B8.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. April 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wenn der Sofa kommt, dann komme ich auch. DO,1900,B8.



Ich fühle mich geschmeichelt.... 

Na dann auf ein ründchen ab 19.00 Uhr an der B8.


----------



## crazymtb (1. April 2009)

Die Info habe ich heut erhalten, vielleicht was für euch.


> _Hi liebe Biker,

der Fruehling ist da und am Freitag soll es ueber 20 Grad "heiss" werden. Deshalb hier einige Tips fuer die naechsten Tage und Ostern.

************************************************

Samstag 4 April

Feel Odenwald

gute 50 km durch den Odenwald. Treffpunkt 14.30 in Grosswallstadt.

Beschreibung gibt es hier.

http://www.alpenverein-aschaffenburg.de/forum/showthread.php?t=281

Schreibt bitte kurz in den Fred wenn Ihr kommen wollt, damit die Fette Speiche weiss wer kommt und wieviel Apres-Biers gebraucht wird. ;-)

************************************************

Karfreitag 10 April

Im Zeichen des B

Erik faehrt mit Euch die Birkenhainer Strasse verkehrt rum. D.h. mit dem Zug von Kahl nach Gemuenden und dann zurueck. 72 km und 1500-1600 Hm 

Wer mit will, bitte Mail and Erik: [email protected]

************************************************

Ostersamstag 11 April

Im Zeichen des E

Roberto und Ralf veranstalten Ihre Eselsweg-An-Einem-Tag-Hin-Und-Zurueck-230km-Tour ?!??!

Man kann aber auch Stuecke mit dem Zug fahren. Wer sich fit fuehlt, fuer den gibt es hier die Infos:

http://www.alpenverein-aschaffenburg.de/forum/showthread.php?t=287 <
_ 


Meine Gesundheit lässt es leider nicht zu zu Biken 

Viel Spaß bei euren nächsten Touren
Crazymtb


----------



## Kulminator (1. April 2009)

crazymtb schrieb:


> Die Info habe ich heut erhalten, vielleicht was für euch.
> 
> 
> > _Hi liebe Biker,
> ...



Die Odenwaldtour diesen Samstag klingt interessant. 
Darüber sollten wir morgen *Donnerstag 1900 - B8* sprechen... Bisher zähle ich 3 - 5 Meldungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (1. April 2009)

Versuche, morgen abend rechtzeitig dabei zu sein. Allerdings keine Garantie.
Odenwald-Tour wäre auch mal was anderes, willkommenes. Why not?


----------



## Kombinatschef (2. April 2009)

Haaaaaloooo?
Noch wer am Start?


----------



## _jazzman_ (2. April 2009)

Heute war die Post da.....


----------



## missmarple (2. April 2009)

@jaz: nice! 


@Rest: wenn das mal keine nette spontane Zusammenkunft war...


----------



## Kulminator (2. April 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> @Rest: wenn das mal keine nette spontane Zusammenkunft war...



... mit interessanter Zusammensetzung...


----------



## Kulminator (2. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Odenwald-Tour wäre auch mal was anderes, willkommenes. Why not?



hab gerade die Buchungsanfrage für 3 - 5 Startplätze bei der Odenwaldrunde an Fette Speiche geschickt.  

@ Crazy: Danke für den Tip ....


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. April 2009)

Morsche, es ist 6 Uhr in Hessen!


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Morsche, es ist 6 Uhr in Hessen!



Wo ist mein Kno..ers?

// Rocky


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. April 2009)

@[email protected] Schöne Farbe hat der Rahmen. Aber mal eine frage. Warum wolltest du jetzt ein HT Bike? Hast eine Spackenrunde bei dir gefunden? Oder nur aus spaß an der Freude?

@[email protected] Sage heute Nachmittag bescheid ob es bei mir klappt. Wenn nicht würde Sonntag noch jemand fahren?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. April 2009)

@[email protected] Konnte mich für Morgen frei Boxen und würde die Tour Morgen gerne mitfahren. Wenn es geht würde ich mit Kombie fahren. Müssten nur noch ein Zeitpunkt festlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (3. April 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hast eine Spackenrunde bei dir gefunden? Oder nur aus spaß an der Freude?



Ja so in der Art... 
Will mir ein möglichst günstiges HT aufbauen um damit ins Büro zu rollen und die eine oder andere Feierabendrunde um den See zu drehen.






War gerade mal im ortsansässigen Bikeshop und hab ne hübsche, gebrauchte Gabel für mein Rad gefunden.  Hab bei der Gelegenheit mal gefragt, was sie so an erschwinglichen Kurbeln da haben. Da kam er mit einer Shimano SLX inkl. Innenlager. Hab ihn gefragt, was sie kosten soll, da schaut er auf das Preisschild und sagt:* 209,90 * 
Da musste ich mir ja mal das Lachen verbeissen und hab ihn gefragt, was daran so teuer ist? Er meinte, das wäre doch ein guter Preis, für eine XT oder XTR müsse ich noch eine ganze Ecke mehr hinlegen. 

Wenn man bedenkt, dass man sie bei Actionsports für 79,99  bekommt...  War es wirklich ein "guter Preis".


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hab gerade die Buchungsanfrage für 3 - 5 Startplätze bei der Odenwaldrunde an Fette Speiche geschickt.
> 
> @ Crazy: Danke für den Tip ....



So, wir laufen da ja morgen in Teamkleidung auf!
Bikes geputzt, Pferde noch mal ordentlich gefüttert und getränkt!

Wir sind jetzt 4 wenn ich das richtig sehe. Kulmi, Sofa, Ede und Kombi.
Auf meinem Anhänger gehen nur 3 Bikes drauf, also müssen wir mit 2 Autos fahren,
Roman, schon etwas von Fette Speiche gehört? Wann und wo ist Treffpunkt? Und wer fährt noch (2tes Auto) ausser mir. Bitte Ansage.

Bin heute Abend noch mal online
der Kombi


----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> So, wir laufen da ja morgen in Teamkleidung auf!
> Bikes geputzt, Pferde noch mal ordentlich gefüttert und getränkt!
> 
> Wir sind jetzt 4 wenn ich das richtig sehe. Kulmi, Sofa, Ede und Kombi.
> ...



Habe mich doch gestern schon geoutet zwecks Fahrgelegenheit. Wenn du den Sofa mitnimmst, würde ich den Patrick um 13:45 Uhr abholen. Ob das Wölfe-Leibchen noch passt?? Habe da so meine Bedenken.... 

Fette Speiche hat sich per PN gemeldet. Den Treffpunkt hat er wie folgt beschrieben: "... treffen wir uns nicht an der Main Auen Badewelt, sondern, mit dem Auto von AB aus kommend, in der ersten Abfahrt Großwallstadt der B469, direkt rechts am Weingut Gunther...". Kennst das jemand von euch?


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. April 2009)

Grade mal im Gockel nachgeschaut. Bayernstrasse 10, ist aber im Dorf. Habe Fettespeiche noch mal angepostet


----------



## Mtb Ede (3. April 2009)

Stehe morgen um 1345 parat.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. April 2009)

Wenn du Ede um 13.45 Uhr abholen willst dann lasst uns doch gemeinsam bei Kombi um 13.30 Uhr treffen dann weiter zu Ede. Oder 13.45 Uhr treffpunkt Ede.

@[email protected] Würde sagen das ich um 13.30 Uhr bei dir auftauche.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. April 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wenn du Ede um 13.45 Uhr abholen willst dann lasst uns doch gemeinsam bei Kombi um 13.30 Uhr treffen dann weiter zu Ede. Oder 13.45 Uhr treffpunkt Ede.
> 
> @[email protected] Würde sagen das ich um 13.30 Uhr bei dir auftauche.



Ok, bin im Standby. Dann weiter nach Großwelz'm und dann Großwallstsche'


----------



## Kulminator (3. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Grade mal im Gockel nachgeschaut. Bayernstrasse 10, ist aber im Dorf. Habe Fettespeiche noch mal angepostet



nee, das muss ausserhalb des Ortes sein. In der Autobahnausfahrt gehts irgendwie rechts weg. Weingut "Am Weinbergsweg" direkt neben der Baumschule Helmstetter in Großwallstadt - aus Richtung Aschaffenburg
* auf der Bundesstraße 469 in Richtung Miltenberg/Amorbach bis zur Ausfahrt Großwallstadt
* In der Ausfahrtskurve rechts Richtung Wald abbiegen.
Das finden wir.... 

Wir treffen uns bei Ede um 1345 - alles andere ist zu umständlich...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (3. April 2009)

Euch viel Spaß dabei...wer am Sonntag noch Körner hat kann ja zum Feldberg kommen. 
Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (4. April 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> ... würde Sonntag noch jemand fahren?



War ursprünglich eigentlich angedacht - nun hat sich die Sonntagsrunde jedoch kurzfristig Richtung MZ verlagert und das Schaf wird mal in den dortigen Wäldern wildern... 


@Odenwaldwölfe: wünsche (nachträglich) viel Spass gehabt zu haben! Wie war's denn?!?!?! *gespanntsei*


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. April 2009)

Habe das Maddin's Tal schon im Gockel Earth lokalisiert


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. April 2009)

Also im Tourranking gibt es wohl einen neuen Spitzenreiter. Da war ja fast alles dabei.
Sehr lange Trails, von Locals angelegte sehr kurvige Strecken mit Kickern, Steilabfahrten und Sprüngen. Dann wieder sehenswerte Teilstücke mit Ausblicken, Steinbrüchen und Kletterlocation, sogar Treppengeratter ist dabei gewesen. Zum Schluß dann das Maddins Tal. TOP

Besten Dank an die Crazy Mtb für den Tip  und Fette (Flotte) Speiche fürs Guiden und bewirten


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. April 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Also im Tourranking gibt es wohl einen neuen Spitzenreiter. Da war ja fast alles dabei.
> Sehr lange Trails, von Locals angelegte sehr kurvige Strecken mit Kickern, Steilabfahrten und Sprüngen. Dann wieder sehenswerte Teilstücke mit Ausblicken, Steinbrüchen und Kletterlocation, sogar Treppengeratter ist dabei gewesen. Zum Schluß dann das Maddins Tal. TOP
> 
> Besten Dank an die Crazy Mtb für den Tip  und Fette (Flotte) Speiche fürs Guiden und bewirten



Da wurde alles gesagt.... . Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Außer das das Wetter noch SUPER war.

@[email protected] Nach der Tour gestern, würde ich heute kein Meter mehr rollen können. Zum Auftakt waren die 65 Km und 1200 hm mehr wie Beinlastig.


----------



## Kulminator (5. April 2009)

Hab auf der Seite des Alpenvereins ein Dankschreiben von uns Wölfen hinterlassen und Interesse für kommende Touren bekundet. War gestern grandios ...  

Vielleicht sollten wir uns auch mal die Mömlinger Jungs engagieren und und deren Revier zeigen lassen?


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. April 2009)

Die Odenwaldtour hört sich ja richtig gut an. Hat jemand von Euch Fotos gemacht von der Odenwald Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. April 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Die Odenwaldtour hört sich ja richtig gut an. Hat jemand von Euch Fotos gemacht von der Odenwald Tour?



Soweit ich weiß von unseren Jungs niemand... 

Müssten uns mal angewöhnen bei solchen Touren ein Foto mitzunehmen.


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. April 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß von unseren Jungs niemand...
> 
> Müssten uns mal angewöhnen bei solchen Touren ein Foto mitzunehmen.



Das wär schon cool, dann könnte ich eure Touren wenigsten auf der virtuellen Leinwand mitgenießen, wenn ich schon nicht mitrollen kann... 

Na gut, dann lade ich mal ein paar Fotos von meiner Palmsonntagsrunde heute hoch. Zu viel mehr bin ich nach 62km und 1880hm eh nicht mehr fähig.


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. April 2009)




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. April 2009)

Jazz, ich muss ja neidisch sagen das du die geilste Location hast..

Ich werde glaube mal den posten von dem rasenden reporter im Rudel einnehmen. Ärger mich nach einer Tour immer das ich keine Fotos gemacht habe.


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. April 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Jazz, ich muss ja neidisch sagen das du die geilste Location hast..



Na, das vielleicht nicht unbedingt, aber es gibt schon ne Menge cooler Trails vor der Haustür. Aber so richtig interessant wird es sicher erst ab Mai/Juni, wenn dann auch in den höheren Lagen der Schnee weg ist. Momentan ist alles bis knapp an die 1000m fahrbar, darüber liegt noch Schnee oder es ist durch die Schneeschmelze zu nass.


----------



## Kulminator (5. April 2009)

starke Bilder, Jaz...  Neidfaktor liegt bei 9 von 10 Punkten .... 

Bilder von unserer gestrigen Odenwaldtour gibts hier ... 

Schon mal vormerken: *nächsten Samstag* höchstwahrscheinlich *Spessartweg 1 von AB nach Lohr * in einer Kombi-Spezial Edition  (LMB folgt) ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. April 2009)

@[email protected] naja von unserem Gebiet auf alle fälle.

Zu den Bildern, schade das nicht mehr gemacht wurden. Aber das letzte Bild gefällt mir am besten. Hoch die Tassen.


----------



## _jazzman_ (6. April 2009)

Die Bilder von der Odenwaldtour schauen gut aus. Schade, dass es nicht mehr gibt. Wünsch euch schon jetzt viel Spaß auf dem Spessartweg. Würde ihn auch gerne mal in guter, gesundheitlicher Verfassung mit euch fahren....


----------



## _jazzman_ (6. April 2009)

Off-Topic Post....  

Ich möchte (muss) meinen *Peugeot 406* Kombi verkaufen, da mir die Kosten für den Eigenimport in Österreich zu hoch sind. Falls jemand Interesse hat, oder einen Interessenten kennt, seid doch so nett und schickt mir eine PN.

Merci.


----------



## crazymtb (6. April 2009)

Hi Jungs 

Dachte ich mir irgendwie, dass euch die Odenwaldtour gefallen wird 
Nur schade, dass ich von solchen Touren noch träumen muss, wird wieder werden und dann mache ich gerne auch ein paar Bilder, wenn ich dabei bin.

Also genießt das Wetter 

 und schon mal schöne Ostern 


@[email protected]
Crazymtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (6. April 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Nach der Tour gestern, würde ich heute kein Meter mehr rollen können. Zum Auftakt waren die 65 Km und 1200 hm mehr wie Beinlastig.



Mein Mitgefühl ist Dir gewiss! 
Meine Beine haben gestern dank unwesentlichen Höhenmetern, dafür aber guten 120 km auf Freitag/Samstag verteilt (mit breiten Schlappen *uffz*) auch nicht mehr allzu viel hergegeben...  
Aber ein sehr schönes und lockeres Ausrollründchen mit dem freak war dann doch noch drin...... 


@jaz: mal wieder schönes Bildmaterial vom neuen Revier!


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. April 2009)

@Wölfe,

wie ist die Laune für einen NR? Dienstag, oder ist Mittwoch besser (den ziehe ich vor, da schon Urlaub). 1900 wie gehabt. Ich lade jedenfalls schon mal den Akku und hoffe auf massenhaftes Erscheinen.

der Kombi


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> starke Bilder, Jaz...  Neidfaktor liegt bei 9 von 10 Punkten ....
> 
> Bilder von unserer gestrigen Odenwaldtour gibts hier ...
> 
> Schon mal vormerken: *nächsten Samstag* höchstwahrscheinlich *Spessartweg 1 von AB nach Lohr * in einer Kombi-Spezial Edition  (LMB folgt) ...



Bekomme die Tourenbeschreibung / GPS Daten nicht geladen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. April 2009)

Klingt verlockend - aber leider schaffe ich es diese Woche wohl kaum frühzeitig aus dem Büro zu kommen. 

Für die Spessarttour am Samstag wünsche ich euch schon jetzt viel Spaß - ich muß 3 Punkte aus München holen. Zum Glück spielt die Eintracht am WE gegen die Bayern und nicht in Wolfsburg. 

Gibt es in Sachen Finale eigentlich noch organisatorische Dinge zu organisieren? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wir sollten uns ggf. noch mal zusammentun und einen Packzettel erstellen.


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Off-Topic Post....
> 
> Ich möchte (muss) meinen *Peugeot 406* Kombi verkaufen, da mir die Kosten für den Eigenimport in Österreich zu hoch sind. Falls jemand Interesse hat, oder einen Interessenten kennt, seid doch so nett und schickt mir eine PN.
> 
> Merci.



Wie lebt sich denn in Klagenfurt
???


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. April 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Gibt es in Sachen Finale eigentlich noch organisatorische Dinge zu organisieren?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unbedingt...wer packt Werkzeug, Schmiere, Flaschenöffner 
Pumpe...ein? Und nicht alles doppelt bis 4-fach. Ich habe nur noch meine Alp-X Packliste die ich als Basis verwenden würde. Aber eigentlich müssen wir anders ausgerüstet sein. Z.B. ordentliches Sanipack


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. April 2009)

Wohl wahr - 4 Werkzeugkisten braucht es nicht. Einen kleinen "Erste Hilfe Kasten" mit Verbandszeug für unterwegs habe ich, diesen Punkt können wir somit abhaken. 

Wir sollten in der nächsten Woche mal einen gemeinsamen Termin finden. Wenn's wider Erwarten noch etwas zu besorgen gilt, dann haben wir alle Zeit der Welt. Welcher Tag passt euch am besten ins Konzept?


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. April 2009)

Bin Montag und Dienstag busy...aber Mittwoch bis Freitag Abends gehts


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bin Montag und Dienstag busy...aber Mittwoch bis Freitag Abends gehts



Ede, Rocky - was ist mit euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2009)

Laptop nicht vergessen, für den forumslivebericht jeden Abend


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. April 2009)

Du hast es doch eh nicht weit, warum kommst du nicht einfach auf 'nen Sprung vorbei?

In 3 Wochen kannst du eh keinen Schnee mehr sehen - da tut dir der Frühling sicher gut.


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2009)

ich hatte am WE schon leichte Motivationsprobleme  Aber sind dann dochj ca, 5 h Fahrt oder so (3 bis Genua und dann noch mal 1-2 nach Finale) oder 

Wann seit ihr den eigentlich dort?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. April 2009)

Ab dem 25.04.

Und von Genua ist's kein Stündchen bis Finale.


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bin Montag und Dienstag busy...aber Mittwoch bis Freitag Abends gehts



Bei mir wird es diese Woche eng abends.
Über Ostern habe ich meine Kinder, aber ihr könnt ja was ausmachen und ich komme evtl dazu.
Sonst die Woche nach Ostern....

// Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es diese Woche eng abends.
> Über Ostern habe ich meine Kinder, aber ihr könnt ja was ausmachen und ich komme evtl dazu.
> Sonst die Woche nach Ostern....
> 
> // Rocky



Hatte auch die Woche nach Ostern gemeint. O-Montag und Dienstag geht schlecht. Aber Gründonnerstag (Ede, Kulmi, Björn) geht ggfs abends. Je nachdem ob etwas gefahren wird oder nicht. Notfalls Telecon mit Rocky.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (7. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie lebt sich denn in Klagenfurt
> ???


 
Eigentlich kann ich mich nicht beklagen... Das Leben hier ist lässig und angenehm und weitaus stressfreier als im Rhein-Main-Gebiet. Preislich gibt es jedoch sicher günstigere Fleckchen...
Der Freizeitwert ist hier jedoch sehr hoch und man kann aus sportlicher Sicht hier in der Umgebung so ziemlich alles machen. Ab Mai nehmen diverse Seilbahnen auch wieder Biker mit, so dass man nach Feierabend noch mal geschmeidig von der Gerlitzen (1900m) runter an den Ossiacher See (500m) rollen kann. Die Hohen Tauern um die Ecke, bis zum Bikepark in Kranjska Gora 60km, und in gut 4 Stunden ist man am Gardasee und das bei einem Benzinpreis von aktuell 0,92 .


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. April 2009)

Mal was anderes : Kennt jemand ein guten Bike Dealer in Aschaffenburg und Umgebung? Ein freund hatte gefragt da er sich ein Fahrrad holen wollte ( ca. 500 â¬ , nur zum NORMALEN fahren ).


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. April 2009)

@Sofa: Der Stenger in Hösbach ist gut sortiert. Die Beratung ist gut (wenn nicht viel los ist) und er hat eine große Auswahl an MTBs, Trekking-, City- und Rennrädern.

Alternativ gibt es noch den BikeMaxx in Mainaschaff.

In den anderen Bikeshops in Aschaffenburg war ich noch nicht.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. April 2009)

Danke Jazz. Werde die Info weitergeben.


----------



## missmarple (7. April 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes : Kennt jemand ein guten Bike Dealer in Aschaffenburg und Umgebung? Ein freund hatte gefragt da er sich ein Fahrrad holen wollte ( ca. 500  , nur zum NORMALEN fahren ).



Hat unser Doc sowas nicht auch in seiner Palette??? *grübel*


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @Wölfe,
> 
> wie ist die Laune für einen NR? Dienstag, oder ist Mittwoch besser (den ziehe ich vor, da schon Urlaub). 1900 wie gehabt. Ich lade jedenfalls schon mal den Akku und hoffe auf massenhaftes Erscheinen.
> 
> der Kombi



Da sich noch niemand gemeldet hat schiebe ich den NR hiermit auf Mittwoch. Wer mit will solls anmelden. Ich fahr heute nur noch zur ED (Eisdiele) und morgen Arzttermin und neuer Arbeitgeber...


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. April 2009)

Hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8156 gehts lang zum NR ! LMB steht.


----------



## Kulminator (7. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8156 gehts lang zum NR ! LMB steht.



Da sin mer dabei ...  

Hier funzt der Link zum Nightride ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. April 2009)

Finaletreff : Wie wärs mit FR den 17.04. ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. April 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Finaletreff : Wie wärs mit FR den 17.04. ?


Würde mir passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (8. April 2009)

Hat von euch einer Lust auf Feldberg/Altkönig am Freitag?

// Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer Lust auf Feldberg/Altkönig am Freitag?
> 
> // Rocky



Lust schon, bin am Freitag aber in Familie. Samstag dann Spessartweg


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer Lust auf Feldberg/Altkönig am Freitag?
> 
> // Rocky




Ich!


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Lust schon, bin am Freitag aber in Familie. Samstag dann Spessartweg



Ich kann leider nur Freitag.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. April 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Ich!



Na dann sind wir ja schon mal zu zweit.
Der Bruder kommt evtl auch mit, er ziert sich aber noch etwas.
Bin mal auf seine reaktion gespannt.......


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
gestern Nachmittag war das erste mal mit den freireitenden Locals auf einer After-Work-Tour zum Ulrichsberg unterwegs...

Von Klagenfurt (400m) aus ging es über Emmersdorf die erste Auffahrt rauf zur "Sonnenterasse" bis auf knapp 700m und von dort eine kurze aber schnelle Abfahrt runter nach St. Peter (500m). Was jetzt bevorstand war eine längere Schotterauffahrt zum Ulrichsberg (1050m) mit einigen Schiebepassagen. Oben (irgendwie) angekommen, kurz die schöne Aussicht über Klagenfurt und die Karawanken genossen, dann Protektoren angelegt und sich der Schwerkraft hingegeben.
Zum Glück brauchte ich nur der Linie der anderen zwei zu folgen und musste mich im oberen Steilstück mit Wurzel-, Steinstufen und was einem noch so alles ein Grinsen ins Gesicht zaubern kann nicht noch um das Finden einer eigenen kümmern. Zum Abschluss des ersten Teils wurde man über einen kleinen Wurzelkicker aus dem Wald gespuckt. Kurz verschnaufen und weiter gings zum zweiten Streich. Diesmal ein Einstieg über ein paar Stufen in ein flowigeres Trailstück mit natürlichen Anliegern und ein paar nicht zu kleinen Stufen zur Abwechslung und Konzentrationskontrolle zwischen drin. Nach guten 500Hm Abfahrtsspaß ist man vorerst wieder unten angekommen. Nach einem Gegenanstieg wieder rauf auf 700m wartet gleich der nächste Trail diesmal oben wieder verwurzelt, in der Mitte schnell und zum Abschluss ein paar schöne Spitzkehren mit Stufen. Danach ging es angenehm flach zurück in Richtung Klagenfurt.

Die Abfahrt vom Ulrichsberg hat für jeden etwas parat. Steile Wurzelpassagen, Natursteintreppen, flowige Anlieger, kleinere Drops und Spitzkehren... Es gibt nur einen kleinen Nachteil. Man muss aus eigener Kraft nach oben... 

Sollte mal ein Bikeausflug der freireitenden Spessartwölfe & Friends hier nach Südkärnten geplant sein, wird dies sicher einer der Touren sein...  

Viele Grüße aus Klagenfurt... 

Fotos gibt es diesmal keine, ich hätte auf Grund des breiten  eh nicht durch die Kamera schauen können...


----------



## missmarple (8. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer Lust auf Feldberg/Altkönig am Freitag?
> 
> // Rocky



Bin ab morgen Nachmittag bis Samstag "ausser (Bundes-)Landes"... 


Wie schaut denn die Rudelplanung für Sonntag/Montag aus???



@jaz:


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Na dann sind wir ja schon mal zu zweit.
> Der Bruder kommt evtl auch mit, er ziert sich aber noch etwas.
> Bin mal auf seine reaktiom gespannt.......



Warum wohl?

Nach der unzureichenden Ausschreibung vom letzten Sonntag will ich die Bedingungen vorher geklärt wissen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. April 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Warum wohl?
> 
> Nach der unzureichenden Ausschreibung vom letzten Sonntag will ich die Bedingungen vorher geklärt wissen.



So das du nicht meckern kannst!
Treffen 11Uhr Parkplatz HM.
Dann auffahrt mit dem Fahrrad zum Altkönig (ohne Shutteln).
Dann wieder runter.
So nun alles klar Bruder?

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (8. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dann auffahrt mit dem Fahrrad zum Altkönig (ohne Shutteln).



... musste zweimal hinsehen, ob das wirklich von dir geschrieben wurde


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... musste zweimal hinsehen, ob das wirklich von dir geschrieben wurde



Ja ist von mir!
Ich mach das aber nur um den Bruder zu ärgern.....
Was ist mit dir haste Lust mit zu kommen?
Wir können auch die etwas entschärtere Abfahrt nehmen.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (8. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wir können auch die etwas entschärtere Abfahrt nehmen.



... wegen dem Bruder  ? 


ich hab Freitag schon andere Pläne. Euch viel Spass.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. April 2009)

Über eine entschärfte Auffahrt können wir gern verhandeln - die Abfahrten nehmen wir so wie sie sind. 

Rocky - nur um dich schnaufen zu sehen fahre ich mit hoch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sag mir wann und sag mir wo.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... wegen dem Bruder  ?
> 
> 
> ich hab Freitag schon andere Pläne. Euch viel Spass.



Nein wegen deinem Arm.
Dann viel Spaß bei deinen Plänen.
Was ist den sonst so geplant an Ostern?

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. April 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> http://www.cheesebuerger.de/images/smilie/frech/c010.gif[/IMG] Sag mir wann und sag mir wo.



11Uhr HM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (8. April 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Rocky - nur um dich schnaufen zu sehen fahre ich mit hoch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin gerade gedanklich dabei, meine Pläne zu ändern


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. April 2009)

@Rocky - confirmed. Freitag, 11.00 h HM
@HR1 - nimmst du dieses Mal bitte selbst dein Flickzeug und 'ne Pumpe mit?

@Ede - Freitag, 17.04. confirmed. Location t.b.d.
Was ist mit dir am Freitag?

@Kulmi - Spontanität herrscht. Was hindert dich mitzufahren?


----------



## Kulminator (8. April 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> @Kulmi - Spontanität herrscht. Was hindert dich mitzufahren?



mein Leben ausserhalb dieses Forums ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. April 2009)

Bruder: 1100HM ist mir zu früh, muß ja mit dem LKW kommen, dann am SA wollen wir ja den Spessartweg 1 fahren den pack ich sonst nicht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. April 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Für die Spessarttour am Samstag wünsche ich euch schon jetzt viel Spaß - ich muß 3 Punkte aus München holen. Zum Glück spielt die Eintracht am WE gegen die Bayern und nicht in Wolfsburg. .



Nach der 0:4 Performance gestern  steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit rapide, dass Du die 3 Punkte mit nach Frankfurt holen wirst!


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Leben ausserhalb dieses Forums ...



Huch, war da was?


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nach der 0:4 Performance gestern  steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit rapide, dass Du die 3 Punkte mit nach Frankfurt holen wirst!



Und den Trainer kann er auch gleich mitnehmen.....


----------



## Kulminator (9. April 2009)

@ All: Hier der *Veranstaltungshinweis* für kommenden Samstag, den 11.04.2009.  

Mitfahrer auf dem Spessartweg 1 bis Lohr sind gerne willkommen (hier der link zum LMB). Aufgrund der relativ vielen Höhenmeter (ca 1100 hm) ist eine gewisse Kondition Grundvoraussetzung.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. April 2009)

Jungs und Mädels,
Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Osterfest und das ihr mir alle heil bleibt. Melde mich erst wieder am 19.04 zurück.

Bis denne.


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. April 2009)

@11Uhr HM Fahrer
Treffen wir uns da?
Bin Heute nur noch über Handy zu erreichen.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @11Uhr HM Fahrer
> Treffen wir uns da?
> Bin Heute nur noch über Handy zu erreichen.
> 
> // Rocky




Ich komme direkt hin, weil ich danach gleich in die Heimat fahre...
Bis morgen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ All: Hier der *Veranstaltungshinweis* für kommenden Samstag, den 11.04.2009.
> 
> Mitfahrer auf dem Spessartweg 1 bis Lohr sind gerne willkommen (hier der link zum LMB). Aufgrund der relativ vielen Höhenmeter (ca 1100 hm) ist eine gewisse Kondition Grundvoraussetzung.



Ist ja moderate Anfangszeit...treffen wir uns in HU am Bahnhof oder lohnt es sich einen kleinen Anlauf per Bike zu nehmen und in AB einzusteigen 

Wetter wird endgeil. Da heißt es einen ordentlichen Schluck hintendrauf zu packen. Und ne Magnesiumtablette sollte viellecit auch dabei sein


----------



## Kulminator (9. April 2009)

hab nun endlich auch die Odenwaldbilder in mein Fotoalbum geladen ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ All: Hier der *Veranstaltungshinweis* für kommenden Samstag, den 11.04.2009.
> 
> Mitfahrer auf dem Spessartweg 1 bis Lohr sind gerne willkommen (hier der link zum LMB). Aufgrund der relativ vielen Höhenmeter (ca 1100 hm) ist eine gewisse Kondition Grundvoraussetzung.



Komme nach HU an den Bahnhof, wir treffen uns am Gleis 103.
Roman, holst Du das Ticket? Ruf mich ggfs. noch mal heute an.

Foto ist schon aufgeladen & packe ich ein


----------



## Kulminator (10. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Komme nach HU an den Bahnhof, wir treffen uns am Gleis 103.
> Roman, holst Du das Ticket? Ruf mich ggfs. noch mal heute an.
> 
> Foto ist schon aufgeladen & packe ich ein



Morsche .... 

ich besorge alle Tickets morgen früh - dann wissen wir auch, ob noch weitere Mitfahrer dabei sind. 

Wir sehen uns rechtzeitig am Gleis 103. Ede, wir rufen dich aus dem Zug an und sagen dir, ob der Fahrradwaggon vorne oder hinten ist...


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. April 2009)

Kulmi und Kombi : hab morgen die 0179 / 7664927 dabei. Steig dann in Kahl um 1004 zu.


----------



## Kulminator (11. April 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi und Kombi : hab morgen die 0179 / 7664927 dabei. Steig dann in Kahl um 1004 zu.



 alles klar ... sehen uns dann in der Bahn ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. April 2009)

@Ede, Kulmi

Geile Tour heute, hat Spass gemacht 

Und endlich mal ein Artgerechtes Foto...




Weitere Fotos in meinem Album

Schöne Ostern noch
der Kombi


----------



## Lucafabian (11. April 2009)

reschbeggt...wie lang war die tour denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (11. April 2009)

Auf meinem Anzeiger standen 42km und 960hm. Den Mini-Bikepark oberhalb von Lohr müsste man sich mit dem passenden Bike auch noch mal ansehen...


----------



## Kulminator (11. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Auf meinem Anzeiger standen 42km und 960hm. Den Mini-Bikepark oberhalb von Lohr müsste man sich mit dem passenden Bike auch noch mal ansehen...



... die vorherige abschüssige Wegführung ist hochgradig nicolaitauglich ...

War ne wirklich klasse Runde heute. Es hat wieder mal alles geklappt, nette Gesellschaft, leckere Trails, keine Pannen, blauer Himmel, Sonnenschein, nicht verfahren und Bananen-Cup mit Banane... perfekt...


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2009)

wahrscheinlich kennt ihr das, vielleicht ist ja auch das ein oder andere neue dabei


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. April 2009)

Morgen schon um 1800, B8 mit schwerem Gerät. Es geht zum M-See. Vorher und nachher Trails. Nachher evtl. noch Biergarten...see you


----------



## missmarple (13. April 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Morgen schon um 1800, B8 mit schwerem Gerät. Es geht zum M-See. Vorher und nachher Trails. Nachher evtl. noch Biergarten...see you



Negativ...  Morgen = langer Tag. 

*Donnerstag??????*


Heute endlich mal wieder im Revier unterwegs gewesen - und erfolgreich fremdengeführt: 

Klappermühlchen......





...... danach noch die Birkenhainer...... schee war's! 

Und eine spontane Wolfsbegegnung gab's kurz vorm Schafstall noch gratis dazu.


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. April 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Morgen schon um 1800, B8 mit schwerem Gerät. Es geht zum M-See. Vorher und nachher Trails. Nachher evtl. noch Biergarten...see you



Gute Idee!
Komme evtl.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (14. April 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Morgen schon um 1800, B8 mit schwerem Gerät. Es geht zum M-See. Vorher und nachher Trails. Nachher evtl. noch Biergarten...see you



...  ... 

see you ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. April 2009)

In Anbetracht bevorstehender Abenteuer und der noch spürbaren  Nachwirkungen des vergangenen Freitags nehme ich diese Woche von solchen Ausflügen besser mal Abstand. 

Viel Spaß und übertreibt es nicht.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. April 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> In Anbetracht bevorstehender Abenteuer und der noch spürbaren  Nachwirkungen des vergangenen Freitags nehme ich diese Woche von solchen Ausflügen besser mal Abstand.
> 
> Viel Spaß und übertreibt es nicht.



Kannst ja in den garten nachkommen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. April 2009)

Mal sehen wie das nachher zeitlich passt. Ggf. klingel ich mal durch.


----------



## Kulminator (14. April 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> *Donnerstag??????*



positiv ! 

mach nen 1900 B8 Eintrag und die Hütte ist voll ... passables Wetter vorausgesetzt natürlich...


----------



## missmarple (15. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> positiv !
> 
> mach nen 1900 B8 Eintrag und die Hütte ist voll ... passables Wetter vorausgesetzt natürlich...




*Donnerstag-1900-B8-Eintrag **LMBgibt'snicht*


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. April 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> *Donnerstag-1900-B8-Eintrag **LMBgibt'snicht*



Ja, bin badei, aber nur bei passablem Wetter 
Bin mittlerweile völlig verwöhnt von staubtrockenen, griffigen Trails, 20 Grad plus, Biergärten


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. April 2009)

DO 1900 ist o.k.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. April 2009)

Btw, wie war es denn gestern am Schnakenloch?


----------



## Kulminator (16. April 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> *Donnerstag-1900-B8-Eintrag **LMBgibt'snicht*



nicht besonders originell, aber erfüllt seinen Zweck ... 



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ja, bin badei, aber nur bei passablem Wetter
> Bin mittlerweile völlig verwöhnt von staubtrockenen, griffigen Trails, 20 Grad plus, Biergärten



mal sehen, ob die Vorhersage der Kachelmänner heute noch eintrifft? Dann wäre ich auch raus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (16. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> nicht besonders originell, aber erfüllt seinen Zweck ...



Ich bin halt praktisch veranlagt!


----------



## Kulminator (16. April 2009)

Regen hats hier zwar noch nicht, aber nach wetteronline.de schiebt sich die Regenfront langsam zu uns - hab keine Lust auf Nässe von oben - deshalb bin ich für heute raus...


----------



## missmarple (16. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... deshalb bin ich für heute raus...



Wie schaut's beim Rest aus??? In Froschhausen fängt's gerade an zu tröpfeln - das schreckt mich zwar nicht ab, aber wenn sonst keiner mitfährt, würde ich nicht unbedingt an die B8 fahren...


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. April 2009)

De erste Truppe san gefalle...die trocknen auch wieder

Wegen Regen würde ich nicht absagen. Wenn ich mir meinen Heuschnupfen so ansehe ists allerdings Essig mit 'Luft bekommen'. Der anziehende Wind wirbelt jetzt noch alles kräftig auf und mich plagen z.Zt. heftigste Niesanfälle. Die Rolle Küchenkrepp ist das probate Mittel zum Auffangen.


----------



## missmarple (16. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wegen Regen würde ich nicht absagen. Wenn ich mir meinen Heuschnupfen so ansehe ists allerdings Essig mit 'Luft bekommen'. Der anziehende Wind wirbelt jetzt noch alles kräftig auf und mich plagen z.Zt. heftigste Niesanfälle. Die Rolle Küchenkrepp ist das probate Mittel zum Auffangen.



Das deute ich mal als "nein"...

Habe gerade mit Ede telefoniert - für heute lassen wir's "offiziell" sein, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit doch recht gross ist, ab 1930/2000 in einen Megaschauer zu geraten.  

Werde mich somit direkt auf's Ross begeben - falls doch noch wer spontan Laune hat, der Mobilknochen ist an Bord.

Vorschlag für die nächste Runde, je nach Witterung versteht sich:

*Samstag 1300 B8*.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. April 2009)

Richtig gedeutet, im Moment geht mal garnix 
Tabletten eingeworfen, hoffe dass wenigstens die Nacht ruhiger verläuft als die letzte.
Werde mich nachher im Keller vergraben, die Nase frei tropfen lassen und an der Kamerahalterung für den Remedy & Finale basteln.

@Finale-Wölfe: morgen um 1900 rechne ich mit Euch


----------



## missmarple (16. April 2009)

mir selbst... schrieb:


> ... da die Wahrscheinlichkeit doch recht gross ist, ab 1930/2000 in einen Megaschauer zu geraten.



Ähhh, oder auch nicht... Ausser hier und da mal einem Tröpfchen war's trocken auf der "Trailhunter Froschhausen"-Runde - ein paar schöne Pfade gesichtet.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Richtig gedeutet, im Moment geht mal garnix
> Tabletten eingeworfen, hoffe dass wenigstens die Nacht ruhiger verläuft als die letzte.
> Werde mich nachher im Keller vergraben, die Nase frei tropfen lassen und an der Kamerahalterung für den Remedy & Finale basteln.
> 
> @Finale-Wölfe: morgen um 1900 rechne ich mit Euch


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Werde mich nachher im Keller vergraben, die Nase frei tropfen lassen und an der Kamerahalterung für den Remedy & Finale basteln.



Melde Erfolg, der Schnodder ist weitgehend abgelaufen und der Remedy hat 'ne seitliche Ausschmückung. Da haben wir schon mal keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (17. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @Finale-Wölfe: morgen um 1900 rechne ich mit Euch



Geht klar soll ich was mitbeingen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Geht klar soll ich was mitbeingen?



Ideen & Tatkraft


----------



## _jazzman_ (17. April 2009)

@[email protected] Ich bring meine DSLR mit. Vielleicht kann ich ja ein paar nette Äktschenaufnahmen von euch machen, hab jetzt auch einen Blitz zum entfesselt blitzen, da geht bestimmt was.


----------



## dschugaschwili (17. April 2009)

viel spass, ihr poser!

und-passt auf euch auf.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. April 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich bring meine DSLR mit. Vielleicht kann ich ja ein paar nette Äktschenaufnahmen von euch machen, hab jetzt auch einen Blitz zum entfesselt blitzen, da geht bestimmt was.


Hört sich sehr gut an 
Ggfs bring ich meinen Independent-Blitz auch noch mit und wir können mehrseitig befeuern. Stell mir da bes. Aufnahmen in der Dämmerung vor


----------



## Kulminator (17. April 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Vorschlag für die nächste Runde, je nach Witterung versteht sich:
> 
> *Samstag 1300 B8*.



fürchte fast, dass das eine nasse Runde werden wird?  

Die Vorhersage für Sonntag ist jedenfalls deutlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (17. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> fürchte fast, dass das eine nasse Runde werden wird?
> 
> Die Vorhersage für Sonntag ist jedenfalls deutlich besser.



Sieh an, der Roman ist auch wach 
Alles Klaro, so weit?


----------



## Kulminator (17. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Alles Klaro, so weit?



 alles bestens ... und selbst?


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> alles bestens ... und selbst?



Habe mir heute mal was neues, teures für meinen Heuschnupfen gegönnt und zusammen mit dem leichten Regen ist's heute deutlich besser


----------



## Kulminator (17. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Habe mir heute mal was neues, teures für meinen Heuschnupfen gegönnt und zusammen mit dem leichten Regen ist's heute deutlich besser



na das hört sich schon viel besser an ... 

Wie schauts Sonntag aus? Hab zwar auch noch kein offizielles o.k., aber tendenziell könnte was gehen...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. April 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> viel spass, ihr poser!
> 
> und-passt auf euch auf.



Tom, es geht doch erst nächste Woche los. Heute war nur die Einstimmung mit der RB Rampage Analyse.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wie schauts Sonntag aus? Hab zwar auch noch kein offizielles o.k., aber tendenziell könnte was gehen...



Kommt drauf an ob das benötigte neue Ausfallende morgen geliefert wird. Ansonsten ist weiter Zwangspause angesagt.


----------



## Kulminator (18. April 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an ob das benötigte neue Ausfallende morgen geliefert wird. Ansonsten ist weiter Zwangspause angesagt.



Materialversagen, Fahrfehler oder? Musst schon erklären, wie man das Ausfallende kapputt macht? 

@ All: ich fahr heute definitiv NICHT...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. April 2009)

No comment.


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. April 2009)

Heute ist es ja wohl nix...

SO,1300,B8 ?


----------



## missmarple (18. April 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute ist es ja wohl nix...



Mhm...  Dann halt doch zu hibike zum Einkaufen! 

Morgen geht bei mir nicht, bin in MZ radfahren lernen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (18. April 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Mhm...  Dann halt doch zu hibike zum Einkaufen!
> 
> Morgen geht bei mir nicht, bin in MZ radfahren lernen...



da hoffe ich das Du dort was lernst bei doch recht vielen Teilnehmern...


----------



## Kulminator (18. April 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute ist es ja wohl nix...
> 
> SO,1300,B8 ?



eine Stunde früher ist besser: also *So 1200 B8*  -  ca. 3 - 4 Stunden, Route je nach Bodenverhältnissen und Teilnehmern.


----------



## missmarple (18. April 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> da hoffe ich das Du dort was lernst bei doch recht vielen Teilnehmern...



Ich auch... Werde berichten. 

Aber mit Deinen "Einzelstunden" kann die Veranstaltung eh nicht konkurrieren!


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. April 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Ich auch... Werde berichten.
> 
> Aber mit Deinen "Einzelstunden" kann die Veranstaltung eh nicht konkurrieren!



Ich denke es wird Dir sehr viel bekannt vorkommen...

Kulmi: 1200 ist gebongt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. April 2009)

Bin für morgen raus, das Ausfallende war nicht in der Post. Have fun.


----------



## Kulminator (20. April 2009)

Schon mal vormerken: 

diesen Mittwoch abends (genaue Uhrzeit wird noch bekanntgegeben) nehmen wir die Trails an den Grünen Seen (Mühlheim/Steinheim) unter die Stollen. 

Anschliessend zum Burger-Essen ans Cubana in der Hanauer Innenstadt. Treffpunkt: HU-Steinheim am Druckhaus (ehemals Shooters) ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Schon mal vormerken:
> 
> diesen Mittwoch abends (genaue Uhrzeit wird noch bekanntgegeben) nehmen wir die Trails an den Grünen Seen (Mühlheim/Steinheim) unter die Stollen.
> 
> Anschliessend zum Burger-Essen ans Cubana in der Hanauer Innenstadt. Treffpunkt: HU-Steinheim am Druckhaus (ehemals Shooters) ...



Da ich ja auch seit gestern Abend wieder im Lande bin ist das eine gute Mittwoch Abend Alternative. Wenn es nicht alzu spät ist würde ich mitkommen.


----------



## missmarple (20. April 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird Dir sehr viel bekannt vorkommen...



Joa, das eine oder andere...  Aber enge Kurven/Spitzkehren kann ich immer noch nicht rechtsrum fahren!  *lölchen*




Kulminator schrieb:


> diesen Mittwoch...



Timing ist ja bekanntlich alles...... Mittwoch wäre ich zwar im Lande, allerdings bringe ich den freak heute noch zum Doc - habe mich doch für eine härtere Feder in der Lyrik entschieden - und habe ihn vermutlich erst zum WE hin wieder...


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. April 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Timing ist ja bekanntlich alles...... Mittwoch wäre ich zwar im Lande, allerdings bringe ich den freak heute noch zum Doc - habe mich doch für eine härtere Feder in der Lyrik entschieden - und habe ihn vermutlich erst zum WE hin wieder...



Was dauert denn da so lange? Federwechsel bei einer Lyrik dauert max 10min im eingebauten zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (20. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Federwechsel bei einer Lyrik dauert max 10min im eingebauten zustand.



... und das während der Fahrt ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. April 2009)

Kulmi, wie sieht denn der Zeitplan für Mittwoch aus?


----------



## Kulminator (20. April 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kulmi, wie sieht denn der Zeitplan für Mittwoch aus?



Start ab ca 18 - 18:30 Uhr? Ggf auch später, wenn gewünscht? Ede, bitte lass du mal hierzu was hören?
Fahrzeit ca 1,5 - 2 Stunden , dann Cubana ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Start ab ca 18 - 18:30 Uhr? Ggf auch später, wenn gewünscht? Ede, bitte lass du mal hierzu was hören?
> Fahrzeit ca 1,5 - 2 Stunden , dann Cubana ...



Ich kann am Mittwoch leider nicht.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. April 2009)

Hhmm, mal sehen wie's zeitlich passt. 

Das Ausfallende war heute auch noch nicht in der Post. Vermutlich steige ich also erst wieder in Finale auf's Rad.


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Schon mal vormerken:
> 
> diesen Mittwoch abends (genaue Uhrzeit wird noch bekanntgegeben) nehmen wir die Trails an den Grünen Seen (Mühlheim/Steinheim) unter die Stollen.
> 
> Anschliessend zum Burger-Essen ans Cubana in der Hanauer Innenstadt. Treffpunkt: HU-Steinheim am Druckhaus (ehemals Shooters) ...



Zeit habe ich. Will vor FL nichts mehr verhunzen, etwas Übung tut allerdings auch gut. Werde wohl da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (20. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was dauert denn da so lange? Federwechsel bei einer Lyrik dauert max 10min im eingebauten zustand.



Man munkelt von einem Phänomen, dass beim gemeinen Fahrradschrauber bei gutem Wetter etwas mehr los ist... 




Kulminator schrieb:


> ... und das während der Fahrt ...



Wenn *Ihr* das machen wollt, sitze *ich* währenddessen aber garantiert *nicht* auf dem Sattel!!!


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Zeit habe ich. Will vor FL nichts mehr verhunzen, etwas Übung tut allerdings auch gut. Werde wohl da sein



Kommando zurück, habe jetzt am Mittwoch was anderes vor. Sorry, Euch aber viel Schbasss


----------



## Kulminator (20. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Kommando zurück, habe jetzt am Mittwoch was anderes vor. Sorry, Euch aber viel Schbasss



schade... wollte dir grade schreiben, daß die Wegführung auch LV-tauglich wäre....


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. April 2009)

Kulmi : MI Startzeit 1900 wäre sicher, alles frühere per Handy.


----------



## Kulminator (20. April 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi : MI Startzeit 1900 wäre sicher, alles frühere per Handy.



mangels ernstgemeinter Zusagen anderer Mitfahrer treffen wir uns also kommenden Mittwoch um 1900 am Druckhaus/Ex-Shooters.


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> schade... wollte dir grade schreiben, daß die Wegführung auch LV-tauglich wäre....



Sehe ich zwar auch so, ist aber der letzte freie Abend in Familje


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> schade... wollte dir grade schreiben, daß die Wegführung auch LV-tauglich wäre....



Alle Wege sind LV-tauglich!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. April 2009)

Auch der M-Weg? [staun]


----------



## Kulminator (21. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Alle Wege sind LV-tauglich!



manche sagen das auch RW nach


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> mangels ernstgemeinter Zusagen anderer Mitfahrer treffen wir uns also kommenden Mittwoch um 1900 am Druckhaus/Ex-Shooters.



Also wenn meine Aussage nicht ernstgemeint war... 

Bin Morgen um 19.00 Uhr am Druckhaus.

Werde aber nicht mit zum Cubana kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (21. April 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Also wenn meine Aussage nicht ernstgemeint war...
> 
> Bin Morgen um 19.00 Uhr am Druckhaus.
> 
> Werde aber nicht mit zum Cubana kommen.



 das issn Wort - sehr vorbildlich .... 

ggf. lassen wir das mit dem Cubana und drehen die Runde heimwärts Richtung Hainburg/Auheim ? Das entscheiden wir kurzfristig und je nach Mitfahrer...


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> manche sagen das auch RW nach



Kann schon sein.


----------



## missmarple (21. April 2009)

Ernstgemeinte Aussage @ Kulmi: 
wenn ich den freak bis morgen wieder habe und einigermassen mit meinem Schaff durchkomme, schliesse ich mich an - zumal ich die Runde um die Seen noch nicht kenne... Allerdings auch ohne "After-Bike-Programm".


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. April 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Werde aber nicht mit zum Cubana kommen.





missmarple schrieb:


> Allerdings auch ohne "After-Bike-Programm".



Warum lasst ihr das Beste an der Tour aus?


----------



## missmarple (21. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Warum lasst ihr das Beste an der Tour aus?



In unserem Alter ist man von der senilen Bettflucht noch etwas weiter entfernt und braucht eine ausreichende Menge an Schlaf......


----------



## rocky_mountain (21. April 2009)

Na dann schlaf Schaf.......


----------



## missmarple (21. April 2009)

*möööhhh*


----------



## missmarple (21. April 2009)

Guten Morgen! 

Sooo, den Hobel hab ich wieder und bemühe mich, mein Arbeitspensum in _min t_ zu erledigen und es morgen 1900 ans Druckhaus zu schaffen......


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. April 2009)

Die ursprüngliche Tour ist mal wieder total auseinander gesülzt worden. Bin für morgen raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (22. April 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin für morgen raus.



Schade, habe es mir jetzt so eingerichtet dass ich um 19 bis 21 frei habe und am Shooters erscheine


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. April 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Die ursprüngliche Tour ist mal wieder total auseinander gesülzt worden. Bin für morgen raus.







			
				Kombi schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, habe es mir jetzt so eingerichtet dass ich um 19 bis 21 frei habe und am Shooters erscheine



Na dann komm doch mit


----------



## Kulminator (22. April 2009)

Für alle heimlichen Mitleser:  

Wir fahren heute die Tour zu den *Grünen Seen*. *Treffpunkt ist heute abend um 1900 am Druckhaus*. Helm und Licht ist notwendig. Ich nehm meinen schweren Hobel... 

Wer da ist, ist da. 

Bis denne  Kulmi


----------



## missmarple (22. April 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Die ursprüngliche Tour ist mal wieder total auseinander gesülzt worden. Bin für morgen raus.



??????


----------



## missmarple (22. April 2009)

Nachtrag: schaffe es leider (diplom-)arbeitstechnisch heute zeitlich nicht und werde mich auf ein _Trailhunter Froschhausen_-Ründchen beschränken müssen...  

Euch viel Spass!


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. April 2009)

Kommt jemand von euch vor Finale zufällig noch mal zum HiBike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. April 2009)

Da muss ich passen.


----------



## Kulminator (22. April 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Kommt jemand von euch vor Finale zufällig noch mal zum HiBike?



ja, ich höchstwahrscheinlich - vor Finale2010 ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. April 2009)

Darf ich das als verbindliche Zusage für nächstes Jahr verstehen?


----------



## Kulminator (22. April 2009)

zur heutigen Tour: die Grünen Seen sind immer eine Runde wert. Die Trails sind zur Zeit alle einigermassen gut fahrbar und noch nicht stark zugewuchert. War ne wirklich tolle Abwechslung zu unserem B8-Alltag...  

Kombi hat offenbar das richtige Setup für Finale. 

Unser Joungster hat sich heute in mehrfacher Hinsicht positiv bewährt: nicht nur, daß er mit Ortskenntnissen aufwarten konnte und mit interessanten Wegvorschlägen die Tour bereichert hat. Nein, heute ist heldengleich er die steilsten Abhänge runter (auch verblockte) und hat nicht mal vor Treppen zurückgeschreckt...  

Ede, Bruder schade. Hätte euch auch gefallen...


----------



## Kulminator (22. April 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Darf ich das als verbindliche Zusage für nächstes Jahr verstehen?



du darfst das auf jeden Fall als verbindliche Absage für 2009 verstehen - für 2010 siehts aber definitiv positiver aus...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (22. April 2009)

Glaube ich gern. 

Aber da die Fahrbereitschaft mangels notwendiger Ersatzteillieferung bislang nicht gegeben ist, ... Das kommt davon, wenn man mit nicht angepasster Geschwindigkeit den Berg runter fährt.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> zur heutigen Tour: die Grünen Seen sind immer eine Runde wert. Die Trails sind zur Zeit alle einigermassen gut fahrbar und noch nicht stark zugewuchert. War ne wirklich tolle Abwechslung zu unserem B8-Alltag...
> 
> Kombi hat offenbar das richtige Setup für Finale.
> 
> ...




Keine Namen und Bewegte Bilder. 

Ja war richtig geil gestern. Der See macht auf alle fälle immer wieder Spaß.


----------



## missmarple (23. April 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ja war richtig geil gestern. Der See macht auf alle fälle immer wieder Spaß.



Dann hätte ich den gerne auch mal gezeigt! 

Nächsten Mittwoch für die daheimgebliebenen Nicht-Finalisten???


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. April 2009)

So wird's gemacht....


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. April 2009)

Und kannstes schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (23. April 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> So wird's gemacht....



so ähnliche Dinge haben wir gestern an den Grünen Seen gemacht  ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. April 2009)

Ja fast... Die ersten Kurbelumdrehungen krieg ich schon hin und danach das orientierungslose Drehen auf dem Hinterrad is ganz leicht...


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> so ähnliche Dinge haben wir gestern an den Grünen Seen gemacht  ...



Wusste gar nicht das die Wege da geteert sind.


----------



## Kulminator (23. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das die Wege da geteert sind.



brauchst du dafür etwa geteerte Wege?  Wir nicht


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. April 2009)

BTW...
Ohropax net vergesse und Anstaltspackung Aspirin.
Nehme die angetriebene Kühlbox mit, aber für den Inhalt sollte jeder selbst sorgen. Und bitte keine offenen Speiseeistüten und frisch gegrillte Schweinebäuche gleichzeitig einpacken 
Bikeapotheke am Mann.

Mir wird noch mehr einfallen bis Samstag Morgen um 6


----------



## Lucafabian (23. April 2009)

countdown scheint gestartet zu sein


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. April 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich den gerne auch mal gezeigt!
> 
> Nächsten Mittwoch für die daheimgebliebenen Nicht-Finalisten???



Ich wäre wieder dabei  . Denke das Kulmi auch nicht nein sagen wird  .

Dann last uns aber nicht wieder so spät los, sodas wir genug *SPIELZEIT* zu verfügung haben.


----------



## Kulminator (23. April 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich wäre wieder dabei  . Denke das Kulmi auch nicht nein sagen wird  .
> 
> Dann last uns aber nicht wieder so spät los, sodas wir genug *SPIELZEIT* zu verfügung haben.



wo hast du immer nur diese Sprüche in der Siganatur her?  

Also ich könnte es auch früher einrichten - so gegen 18 Uhr wäre unproblematisch...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wo hast du immer nur diese Sprüche in der Siganatur her?


Darauf will ich nicht näher eingehen 



Kulminator schrieb:


> Also ich könnte es auch früher einrichten - so gegen 18 Uhr wäre unproblematisch...


Das ist doch mal ein Wort. Müssen nur auf ein Feedback von unsere Miss abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> countdown schient gestartet zu sein



Der Eindruck täuscht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. April 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Der Eindruck täuscht.



Excatamente...in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft


----------



## Lucafabian (23. April 2009)

so, so, aber die ganze woche schon das grinsen im gesicht


----------



## Kulminator (23. April 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Der Eindruck täuscht.



wieder nix in der Post?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. April 2009)

Doch, heute.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wieder nix in der Post?



Es soll Leute geben, die lassen sich komplette Fahrräder mit der Post schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (24. April 2009)

@Kombi Und schon in urlaubsstimmung?


----------



## Kulminator (24. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Es soll Leute geben, die lassen sich komplette Fahrräder mit der Post schicken



ja, auch Teillieferungen sind beliebt...


----------



## missmarple (24. April 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Kulminator schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also ich könnte es auch früher einrichten - so gegen 18 Uhr wäre unproblematisch...
> ...




Joa, schaut derzeit gut aus!


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. April 2009)

Eieiei, die Tücke liegt im Detail...
den Bock noch mal bearbeitet, Schläuche gewechselt, festgestellt dass eine Kettenblattschraube fehlt und einer zweite schon auf halb-acht hängt. Kagge. Jetzt aber Endspurt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Eieiei, die Tücke liegt im Detail...
> den Bock noch mal bearbeitet, Schläuche gewechselt, festgestellt dass eine Kettenblattschraube fehlt und einer zweite schon auf halb-acht hängt. Kagge. Jetzt aber Endspurt.



Ned si schlimm geht eh nur bergab.....
Was haste denn für eine Kurbel habe noch Schrauben.


----------



## Kulminator (24. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Eieiei, die Tücke liegt im Detail...
> den Bock noch mal bearbeitet, Schläuche gewechselt, festgestellt dass eine Kettenblattschraube fehlt und einer zweite schon auf halb-acht hängt. Kagge. Jetzt aber Endspurt.



wird erst bei weniger als 2 Schrauben kritisch - aber auch dafür gibt es Lösungen (wer bei unserem Alp-X dabei war, weiss was ich meine...)


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wird erst bei weniger als 2 Schrauben kritisch - aber auch dafür gibt es Lösungen (wer bei unserem Alp-X dabei war, weiss was ich meine...)



Ja aber wer von uns soll ihn den ziehen????


----------



## Kulminator (24. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ja aber wer von uns soll ihn den ziehen????



gute Frage. Darüber hab ich noch gar net nachgedacht...


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. April 2009)

Alles wird gut!


----------



## _jazzman_ (24. April 2009)

Wünsch allen Finalisti schon mal eine gute und staufreie Fahrt für morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (24. April 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wünsch allen Finalisti schon mal eine gute und staufreie Fahrt für morgen!



dem schliess ich mich an... und rockt die Trails....  

viel Spass....


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. April 2009)

So, mal richtig geil biken...


----------



## Lucafabian (25. April 2009)

euch viel spaß da unten, kommt heil zurück


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. April 2009)

/Freumodusan/


----------



## _jazzman_ (25. April 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> /Freumodusan/



Was machst Du denn noch hier?? Ich denk, ihr seid schon fast an der italienischen Grenze...?? 
Oder sitzt ihr schon beim Frühschoppen in Finale?


----------



## der-silberfisch (25. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

vom 21.- 24. Mai werden noch 4 Mitfahrer gesucht.

Günter oder auch Dr. G. genannt bietet geführte Touren in den Vogesen an. Er hat eine Chalet für 8 Personen gebucht.
Das Chalet steht in einem Feriendorf mit 30 Chalets von dem aus die Touren gefahren werden.

Wer Interesse am Mitfahren hat kann sich bei Dr. G. melden. Dort gibt es dann auch Details zu den Kosten.

Tel: 06186-201310 oder Mail info<at>bike-activ.de 

Ansonsten schönes Wochenende noch.
Gruß Robert


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. April 2009)

Steht *Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr am Druckhaus *noch?


----------



## Kulminator (27. April 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Steht *Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr am Druckhaus *noch?



Moin .... grundsätzlich ja, aber nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt - und da hab ich schwere Bedenken ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. April 2009)

Das habe ich jetzt auch gesehen. Abwarten und Tee trinken. Vieleicht erwischt es uns nicht so dolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (27. April 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Steht *Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr am Druckhaus *noch?



Also wegen mir ja! 
Ich bitte allerdings schon im Vorfeld um etwas Nachsicht, was die Reisegeschwindigkeit angeht...... 




SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Das habe ich jetzt auch gesehen. Abwarten und Tee trinken. Vieleicht erwischt es uns nicht so dolle.



Öhhh, hab ich was verpasst??????


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (27. April 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Also wegen mir ja!
> Ich bitte allerdings schon im Vorfeld um etwas Nachsicht, was die Reisegeschwindigkeit angeht......



Das wird schon. Die Runde ist eh eine ganz gemütliche. 



missmarple schrieb:


> Öhhh, hab ich was verpasst??????



Das Wetter soll die Woche nicht so dolle werden. Wenn wir pech haben regnet es die ganze Zeit.


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. April 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll die Woche nicht so dolle werden. Wenn wir pech haben regnet es die ganze Zeit.


 
Hanau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Klagenfurt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Finale Ligure


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2009)

Zermatt 



Wallis 



Tessin


----------



## missmarple (28. April 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Das wird schon. Die Runde ist eh eine ganz gemütliche.



Auf solche Aussagen falle ich nicht mehr rein!!!!!! 




SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll die Woche nicht so dolle werden. Wenn wir pech haben regnet es die ganze Zeit.



Schaun mer mal - wenn's nicht gerade Katzen und Hunde regnet, spricht von meiner Seite her nichts dagegen. Dann sieht der Hobel wenigstens nicht mehr so steril aus...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (28. April 2009)

Wenns Morgen nicht regnet, will ich den Kulmi die Steinbruch-treppen so runter heizen sehen.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVYYWhmyEUE"]YouTube - SteinbrÃ¼che[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (28. April 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hanau
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die aktuelle Liveberichterstattung aus Finale meldet für heute besseres Wetter (nach 2 Tagen Regen)...  




SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wenns Morgen nicht regnet, will ich den Kulmi die Steinbruch-treppen so runter heizen sehen.



wie denn sonst?


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Liveberichterstattung aus Finale meldet für heute besseres Wetter (nach 2 Tagen Regen)...



Na dann kann ich ja morgen meine Bike einpacken und nach Finale fahren...


----------



## missmarple (29. April 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wenns Morgen nicht regnet, will ich den Kulmi die Steinbruch-treppen so runter heizen sehen.



Guuuter Plan! Ich applaudiere auch! 

Btw: wäre *1830* am *Druckhaus* ein annehmbarer Kompromiss???


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. April 2009)

Finale No comment! 

    

Finale im Schnee! Es hat gehagelt und alles war weiss.
Das Wetter ist hier extrem feucht, wir hatten 2 Tage Regen zum Start.
Dann war es ein Tag ok.
Heute gings gut los dann diese ........!
es kann nur besser werden.

// rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. April 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Finale No comment!


----------



## Kulminator (29. April 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Guuuter Plan! Ich applaudiere auch!
> 
> Btw: wäre *1830* am *Druckhaus* ein annehmbarer Kompromiss???



Starkregen in HU - ich bin für heute raus.... 

nächste Woche wieder..... dann gibts eine Trailsession HU Special...


----------



## missmarple (29. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Starkregen in HU...



... in Froschhausen auch! *nerv* 

Wenn's 15 K wärmer wäre und die Anfahrt ans Druckhaus nicht weitestgehend ungeschützt von oben............. *hmpf*

Naja, wenigstens kein Schnee - wo ich seit heute am Auto wieder mit Sommerreifen fahre!


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2009)

@ missmarple

wie sind eigentlich deine neuen Fussstützen


----------



## missmarple (29. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ missmarple
> 
> wie sind eigentlich deine neuen Fussstützen



Naja, _meine_ sind genaugenommen bestellt, aber leider noch nicht da... 
(Wenn das noch länger dauert, werde ich wohl einen Satz neuer Pins spendieren müssen... *g*)

Aber die, die mir netterweise temporär im Austausch gegen meine NC17 zur Verfügung stehen, sind:   

Nur "stylepolizeilich" schade, dass es die nicht in schwarz gibt...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Starkregen in HU - ich bin für heute raus....
> 
> nächste Woche wieder..... dann gibts eine Trailsession HU Special...



Ich wäre gefahren... Aber wenn niemand mitkommt fahr ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (29. April 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich wäre gefahren...



mit dem Spruch haste dich gerade eben für FINALE2010 qualifiziert....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> mit dem Spruch haste dich gerade eben für FINALE2010 qualifiziert....



Wenn es hinhauen sollte würde ich nächstes Jahr mitkommen. Will doch auch mal sehen wovon die anderen immer so schwärmen. Das hört sich aber so an als würdest du auch fahren wollen.


----------



## Kulminator (30. April 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wenn es hinhauen sollte würde ich nächstes Jahr mitkommen. Will doch auch mal sehen wovon die anderen immer so schwärmen. Das hört sich aber so an als würdest du auch fahren wollen.



 bisher spricht nix gegen eine Teilnahme ... mal sehen, ob ich dieses Jahr folgenfrei durch die Zeit der Weihnachtsmärkte komme ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. April 2009)

Für Tollpatschige gibt es ab mitte November "FAHRVERBOT".


----------



## missmarple (30. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> mal sehen, ob ich dieses Jahr folgenfrei durch die Zeit der Weihnachtsmärkte komme ...



Du musst nur an deinem Durchsetzungsvermögen arbeiten ("_Nein!!! Ich *bestehe* darauf, *nicht* mit dem Rad heimzufahren!!!_") - oder Dir eine gescheite Lampe kaufen...... 
*immernochschlechtesgewissenkaschier*


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2009)

hier sind wir also auch beim weihnachtsmarkt...
der tag an dem 'glühweinnils' geboren wurde


----------



## missmarple (30. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier sind wir also auch beim weihnachtsmarkt...



Davon werden wir wohl noch bis nächsten Winter zehren müssen... 




Lucafabian schrieb:


> der tag an dem 'glühweinnils' geboren wurde



 Wenn Du jetzt gleich vom _Heiland_ anfängst, fange ich an, mir Sorgen zu machen...... 

Sooo, genug vor der (Diplom-)Arbeit gedrückt - CHAKKAAA!!!


----------



## Kulminator (30. April 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Du musst nur an deinem Durchsetzungsvermögen arbeiten ("_Nein!!! Ich *bestehe* darauf, *nicht* mit dem Rad heimzufahren!!!_") - oder Dir eine gescheite Lampe kaufen......
> *immernochschlechtesgewissenkaschier*



Weihnachtsmarkt FFM = Heimfahrt mit RMV, Fahrradmitnahme kostenlos...


----------



## Kulminator (30. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier sind wir also auch beim weihnachtsmarkt...
> der tag an dem 'glühweinnils' geboren wurde



ich fand den Abend in Frankfurt klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich fand den Abend in Frankfurt klasse



der abend schreit nach wiederholung 

fand ihn auch klasse...meine frau nicht ganz so gut...lach

offizielle schadensliste
ein arm
ein laptop
die nerven der frau von glühweinnils (er stand singend im schlafzimmer)


----------



## Kulminator (30. April 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der abend schreit nach wiederholung
> 
> fand ihn auch klasse...meine frau nicht ganz so gut...lach
> 
> ...



.. "Glühweinnils" war halt ne schwere Geburt ...


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2009)

der Sommer nähert sich und ihr redet vom Glühwein


----------



## Kulminator (30. April 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> der Sommer nähert sich und ihr redet vom Glühwein



ja, irgendwie haste recht ... aber wenn die Spätfolgen bis in den Frühsommer reichen, kann man doch über derartig denkwürdige Ereignisse sinnieren, oder?


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. April 2009)

Kurzer Lagebericht aus Finale.

Super Wetter Sonne satt. Trail fast trocken alle noch heile.

Gruss die Finalisten.

Gehen jetzt zum essen


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Mai 2009)

Ende Gelaende 
War noch mal ein super schoener Tag in Finale. Bis 25 Grad.
Heute Abend Woelfe-Essen zusammen mit unserem Exil-Wolf Jazzman.

Finale 2010 ist zu terminieren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Mai 2009)

Der Dank geht an alle Animateure, die mich nach Finale gelockt haben und unserem treuen Chauffeur

/FREUMODUS AUS/ bis 2010

Ab Montag zurück in die Wirklichkeit


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Mai 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Der Dank geht an alle Animateure, die mich nach Finale gelockt haben und unserem treuen Chauffeur
> 
> /FREUMODUS AUS/ bis 2010
> 
> Ab Montag zurück in die Wirklichkeit




Danke für die Blumen!

Du hast dich super geschlagen das muss dir erst mal einer nach machen.
Aus dir machen wir auch noch einen Freireiter.

Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (3. Mai 2009)

anhand der Einträge sind die Finalisten wieder heile zurück?? 

Diese Woche kann ich beruflich leider nicht fahren - also lasst uns schon mal Richtung kommendes WE blicken. Wer hat Interesse an einer Tour?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Mai 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> anhand der Einträge sind die Finalisten wieder heile zurück??



Hoffe das ich die nächsten Stunden, Tage oder Wochen ein paar Bilder zu gesicht bekomme.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Mai 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Hoffe das ich die nächsten Stunden, Tage oder Wochen ein paar Bilder zu gesicht bekomme.



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

Ich habe hauptsächlich die Videos, Björn & Nico die pics.
Muss noch alles zusammen, dann erfolgt die Veröffentlichung


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Mai 2009)

Naja, kleine Vorschau...





der Helmfriedhof an der Kurve des Todes


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Mai 2009)

Nicht zu vergessen das Kriechzeug auf dem Weg.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Mai 2009)

Ich bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf die Bilder.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Mai 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen das Kriechzeug auf dem Weg.



Das nächste mal nehme ich eine Flöte mit dann kann ich die Kriechtiere domtieren!


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Mai 2009)

Ich habe auch ein possierliches Tierchen an der Nato Base entdeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Mai 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das nächste mal nehme ich eine Flöte mit dann kann ich die Kriechtiere domtieren!



Ach herrje, ich seh dich schon mit Turban im Schneidersitz auf'm Trail hocken.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Mai 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ach herrje, ich seh dich schon mit Turban im Schneidersitz auf'm Trail hocken.


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Mai 2009)

Um meine Rekonvaleszenz zu fördern gehe ich morgen abend auf eine vorsichtig-langsame Runde. Fahre vermutlich mal den Weg zu meinem Arbeitgeber ab um zu sehen wie lang das ist.
Bin ja seit Montag wieder voll auf den Beinen und merke das aber auch nachts in den Nerven. Also gemach-gemach.
Wer mitwill, so ab 1900, solls melden.

Wochenende würde ich mal gerne wieder was auf den heimischen Trails fahren. FS wird wohl auch mitkommen aber nur mit Kurz-Federweg. Müssen uns noch eine genaue Uhrzeit überlegen, melden uns nochmal.

der Kombi


----------



## missmarple (7. Mai 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Um meine Rekonvaleszenz zu fördern gehe ich morgen abend auf eine vorsichtig-langsame Runde. Fahre vermutlich mal den Weg zu meinem Arbeitgeber ab um zu sehen wie lang das ist.
> Bin ja seit Montag wieder voll auf den Beinen und merke das aber auch nachts in den Nerven. Also gemach-gemach.
> Wer mitwill, so ab 1900, solls melden.



*meld* 1900 Villa Kombi???

Muss allerdings vorher noch den Dämpfer am freak wechseln - die Erstausstattung verweilt seit letztem WE im "Dämpferhimmel"...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Mai 2009)

Ich würde heute auch mitkommen. Wenn es die Zeit erlaubt. Werde bis spätestens um 18.00 Uhr bescheid geben. Was wäre denn ein alternativer Treffpunkt Kombi??

Achso.... * meld *


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2009)

sach mal, das Freak macht ja ständig irgendwie schlapp :eeK:


----------



## missmarple (7. Mai 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sach mal, das Freak macht ja ständig irgendwie schlapp :eeK:



Aber es hat *nix* am Rahmen!!!!!! 

Vermutlich fühlt sich's nicht artgerecht behandelt - demnächst mal ändern...


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. Mai 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Vermutlich fühlt sich's nicht artgerecht behandelt - demnächst mal ändern...


 
Haste es auf dem MRW geknechtet??


----------



## missmarple (7. Mai 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Haste es auf dem MRW geknechtet??



Nö, ganz so schlimm war's dann doch nicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (7. Mai 2009)

ui ui ui ob das Fusion so eine gute Entscheidung war, dass streikt ja mehr als die Zicke vom Uwe 

Du musst das Ding einfach mal hart reiten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MTB  Rodeo, entweder er überlebt es oder es stirbt dabeib


----------



## missmarple (7. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ui ui ui ob das Fusion so eine gute Entscheidung war, dass streikt ja mehr als die Zicke vom Uwe
> 
> Du musst das Ding einfach mal hart reiten
> 
> ...



Ausser dem Dämpfer war bisher eigentlich alles o.k., was die neuen Teile angeht... Am meisten Ärger hat mein altes Louischen gemacht, die sich aber nach ein paar Besuchen im Mutterschiff endlich beruhigt hat. 


Was heute Abend angeht bin ich leider doch raus, da ich immer noch in DA festhänge und es nicht bei Zeiten schaffe... *nerv*


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Mai 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Haste es auf dem MRW geknechtet??



Lass dich nicht Ärgern missmarple.... Wenn es erstmal läuft dann läuft es...



> Ich würde heute auch mitkommen. Wenn es die Zeit erlaubt. Werde bis spätestens um 18.00 Uhr bescheid geben. Was wäre denn ein alternativer Treffpunkt Kombi??
> 
> Achso.... * meld *



Ich könnte mitkommen. Treffpunkt und zeit Kombi ?




*Kombi*


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Mai 2009)

Jaja, 1900 bei mir. Aber wie schon angesagt, 'Schleichtour' nach nach Frankfurt Fechenheim und zurück. Muss mal erkunden wie ich zu meinem neuen AG komme und das Bein gleichzeitig schone & trainiere


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. Mai 2009)

Ok. Wie lange benötigen wir ca.? Wegen lichtmitnahme oder nicht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> ui ui ui ob das Fusion so eine gute Entscheidung war, dass streikt ja mehr als die Zicke vom Uwe
> 
> Du musst das Ding einfach mal hart reiten
> 
> ...



das unter dem Finale-Dreck ist mein Freak. Überlebt mich schon seit 2005. Rodeo, kann ich nur bestätigen, bekommt dem Pferdchen sehr gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Mai 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ok. Wie lange benötigen wir ca.? Wegen lichtmitnahme oder nicht.


Nimm mal mit, kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Kulminator (7. Mai 2009)

Moin Miteinander, mein Ausflug nach Bärlin ist nun leider auch wieder vorbei. Tolle Stadt  - kann ich jedem nur empfehlen... 

Wie schauts denn am WE mit ner Tour aus? Meinetwegen auch was längeres im Grundlagenbereich? Bin aber auch für andere gute Ideen zu haben


----------



## Kulminator (7. Mai 2009)

hab beim Stöbern dies hier entdeckt... ? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Mai 2009)

Am Sonntag wäre ich für eine gemütliche Runde zu haben.  

Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich nach den bislang in diesem Jahr absolvierten Touren überhaupt noch in der Lage bin zu treten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Mai 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hab beim Stöbern dies hier entdeckt... ? Was meint ihr?



Sonntag ok, aber das ist mir zu heftig. Habe noch kein Auto, da wird die Anreise schon recht lang...

Habe durchaus Böcke auf einheim. Revier. Bruder, auch?


----------



## Kulminator (7. Mai 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Am Sonntag wäre ich für eine gemütliche Runde zu haben.
> 
> Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich nach den bislang in diesem Jahr absolvierten Touren überhaupt noch in der Lage bin zu treten.



hast doch erst ne Woche Trainingslager absolviert   also mach dir mal keine Sorgen wegen deiner Tourentauglichkeit... 



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sonntag ok, aber das ist mir zu heftig. Habe noch kein Auto, da wird die Anreise schon recht lang...
> 
> Habe durchaus Böcke auf einheim. Revier. Bruder, auch?



Anreise lisse sich ggf mit RMV machen. Ich wäre aber auch für eine Revierrunde zu haben. Tendentiell scheint die Präferenz bei Sonntag zu liegen? 

Wie siehts beim Rest aus?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. Mai 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Sonntag ok, aber das ist mir zu heftig. Habe noch kein Auto, da wird die Anreise schon recht lang...
> 
> Habe durchaus Böcke auf einheim. Revier. Bruder, auch?



Das passt. Auf lange Anfahrten habe ich keine Lust. Meiner Schulter kommt gemäßigtes Gelände sicher auch entgegen. Heimatrevier klingt gut. Und am Ende bsw. eine HK-Abfahrt würde  auch meinem Gravitationshunger derzeit genügen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. Mai 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das passt. Auf lange Anfahrten habe ich keine Lust. Meiner Schulter kommt gemäßigtes Gelände sicher auch entgegen. Heimatrevier klingt gut. Und am Ende bsw. eine HK-Abfahrt würde  auch meinem Gravitationshunger derzeit genügen.



Na also!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Mai 2009)

Wenn meine Hintere Radnabe+Ritzel wieder eingestellt wurde, würde ich mitkommen. Nicht das ich nur mit dem Vorderrad den Berg runter muss.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wenn meine Hintere Radnabe+Ritzel wieder eingestellt wurde, würde ich mitkommen. Nicht das ich nur mit dem Vorderrad den Berg runter muss.



wenns nur einstellen ist sollte das doch auch jemand kurz vor der abbfahrt noch zu machen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wenns nur einstellen ist sollte das doch auch jemand kurz vor der abbfahrt noch zu machen sein



Das Problem ist, das das Hinterrad ganz schön Spiel zu beiden Seiten hat. Ich weiß auch nicht ganz genau was es ist. Der Schnellspanner ist fest montiert. Werde wohl morgen mal zu Dr. G fahren.


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. Mai 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das das Hinterrad ganz schön Spiel zu beiden Seiten hat. Ich weiß auch nicht ganz genau was es ist. Der Schnellspanner ist fest montiert. Werde wohl morgen mal zu Dr. G fahren.


 
Hast Du schon den neuen LRS drauf?


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das das Hinterrad ganz schön Spiel zu beiden Seiten hat. Ich weiß auch nicht ganz genau was es ist. Der Schnellspanner ist fest montiert. Werde wohl morgen mal zu Dr. G fahren.



Was ist das denn für eine HR Nabe? Whenn Shimano kannst du den Konus nachspannen, dauert ca. 10 min mit Aus und Einbau.

// rocky


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Mai 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hast Du schon den neuen LRS drauf?



Ne, bin jetzt an was ganz anderes hinterer. 




> Was ist das denn für eine HR Nabe? Whenn Shimano kannst du den Konus nachspannen, dauert ca. 10 min mit Aus und Einbau.



Ist eine XT Nabe. Das Probleme ist das ich kein Werkzeug habe. Wurde mir entwendet, ich tippe auf den Gärtner.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2009)

Du brauchst einen flachen 15er Maulschlüssel.
Aber euer Doc freut sich bestimmt dich zu sehen.
// rocky


----------



## missmarple (8. Mai 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht Ärgern missmarple....



Nö. Ausserdem ist der Exilist ja nur neidisch, weil er die Flaniermeile jetzt nicht mehr direkt vor der Haustür hat und statt dessen auf so komischen steinig-wurzeligen Bergen rumturnen muss...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Mai 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin Miteinander, mein Ausflug nach Bärlin ist nun leider auch wieder vorbei. Tolle Stadt  - kann ich jedem nur empfehlen...
> 
> Wie schauts denn am WE mit ner Tour aus? Meinetwegen auch was längeres im Grundlagenbereich? Bin aber auch für andere gute Ideen zu haben



Ach desswegen hat man von dir nichts gesehen und gelesen... Du warst in meinem Heimatort. 



			
				rocky_mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Aber euer Doc freut sich bestimmt dich zu sehen



Es ist viel wichtiger Soziale Kontakte zu pflegen als ein 15 er Maulschlüssel zu besitzen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Es ist viel wichtiger Soziale Kontakte zu pflegen als ein 15 er Maulschlüssel zu besitzen.



Wissen ist Macht, nichts Wissen macht auch nichts.

Habe mir gedacht, eine Mutter etwas fest zu ziehen, ist weniger Arbeit als das ganze Rad zum Doc zu schleppen!


// Rocky


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Mai 2009)

Um deinen Ratschlag nicht abzuweisen, probiere ich es erstmal allein. Aber sobald man irgendwas abmontieren muss sind meine Hilfsmittel eingeschränkt. Aber danke für den Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2009)

Na wenn du es noch nicht gemacht hast solltest du es dir vielleicht erst mal zeigen lassen. Aber auf der Paul Lange Seite im Netz findest du eine Zeichnung von der Nabe. Du musst auf einer Seite unter der Gummikappe die beiden gekonterten Muttern lösen. Dann den Konus wieder festschrauben das es kein Spiel in der Achse gibt. Dann die Mutter wieder Kontern. Hierbei must du darauf achten das es nach dem Kontern nicht zu fest ist und sich die Achse nicht mehr dreht.

// rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2009)




----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Mai 2009)

Blödmann.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. Mai 2009)

Also, erstmal danke Rocky für die Anleitung. Das hätte ich mit links hinbekommen. Aber!!! Man benötigt ein dünneren Maulschlüssel um die Muttern zu lösen. Habe aber nur normale. Also habe ich das HR bei Günter zur beandlung gegeben. Wäre mein Werkzeugkoffer ( alles für das Fahrrad ) nicht abhanden gekommen, hätte ich mich selber daran probiert. Muss mir mal ein neuen zulegen.


----------



## Kulminator (8. Mai 2009)

Frage in die Runde: wer hat morgen Lust auf eine längere Grundlageneinheit (ohne Höhenmeter)? Möchte im Laufe des Vormittags (nicht zu spät) los und 80 - 100 km im langsamen Tempo runterspulen. Tourmässig entweder ins Kinzigtal oder ins Kahltal. 

Wer Interesse hat, bitte rechtzeitig melden. 


Sonntag die Tour ins Revier steht doch noch, ja??


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Mai 2009)

Bislang hat sich keiner gegen den Sonntag ausgesprochen. Ich denke, es bleibt dabei.

Morgen passt nicht, diverse Erledigungen sind zu erledigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Mai 2009)

Bei uns ähnlich.
Morgen mal ausschlafen, dann Besorgungen (Beim Grünabfall anstellen etc. ). Maximal mit Bike zur Eisdiele. 
Sonntag geht was.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Mai 2009)

Morgen bin ich auch dabei. Steht schon eine Uhrzeit fest?


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Mai 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich auch dabei. Steht schon eine Uhrzeit fest?



Wenn es nach uns geht 12.30h B8


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Mai 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wenn es nach uns geht 12.30h B8



Confirmed. Betrachten wir das als LMB.

Wo geht's hin? Wo kehren wir ein? Welche Abfahrt geht's runter?


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Mai 2009)

@Spessartwölfe,

muss mich revidieren, FS hat nicht früher Zeit:

Treffen Sonntag um 13.30h an der B8, dann irgendwie über Klappermühlchen etc. hoch auf den Rooster's Comb, hinterm Haus wieder runter zur Wave


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Mai 2009)

Mir ist es egal. habe den ganzen lieben Tag Zeit.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Mai 2009)

Halbzwei ist besser, dann kann ich mich vorher in Ruhe der Portion Spargel widmen.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Mai 2009)

also wenn mein Geburtstagkalender nicht lügt, dann haben wir heute jemanden zu feiern?! Da ich dich telefonsich nicht erreichen konnte, eben hier und jetzt: 

 Alles Gute und die herzlichsten Glückwünsche unserem iberischen Konditionswunder. Lass dich mal wieder im Spessart blicken, Marco. Schöne Feier


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Mai 2009)

Na da schließ ich mich doch gerne an!

Marco, alles Gute !


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Mai 2009)

Gerade noch rechtzeitig [puuh]

Häbbie B-Day.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (9. Mai 2009)

Danke für die lieben Glückwünsche.
Ich muss wirklich mal wieder im Spessart fahren...
Das mit dem erreichen ist so eine Sache, bin schon die ganze Woche in München.

Nochmal danke und eine gute Nacht.

Marco


----------



## Zilli (10. Mai 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Danke für die lieben Glückwünsche.....


Ei jez wardd doch emol ... grad noch zu spät [puuh] 
Auch von mir alles Gute (nachträglich)


----------



## Kulminator (10. Mai 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das mit dem erreichen ist so eine Sache, bin schon die ganze Woche in München.



... München ist sowas wie die Hauptstadt von Bayern, welches Teil der Bundesrepublik ist. Das deutsche Handynetz hat weltweit die beste Flächenabdeckung im Bereich Mobilfunk. Vielleicht solltest du den kleinen Knopf am Handy auf "on" stellen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Mai 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @Spessartwölfe,
> 
> muss mich revidieren, FS hat nicht früher Zeit:
> 
> Treffen Sonntag um 13.30h an der B8, dann irgendwie über Klappermühlchen etc. hoch auf den Rooster's Comb, hinterm Haus wieder runter zur Wave



@[email protected] 13.15 Uhr bei dir, dann gemeinsam zur B8??


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Mai 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> @[email protected] 13.15 Uhr bei dir, dann gemeinsam zur B8??



Yes.
Schätze, heute wird´s matschig


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Mai 2009)

Dann ist's ja wie immer.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Mai 2009)

War einr Super Tour heute, bestes Wetter und die Welle heute zum 1. mal gefahren


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Mai 2009)

War eine feine Runde heute

Wer hat Bock auf Burgenweg ?


----------



## Kulminator (10. Mai 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wer hat Bock auf Burgenweg ?



ich ich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Mai 2009)

Hatte so gut heute gestartet, schade dass Fraa Struwwelisch wegen Nase-zu abbrechen mußte - ich hätte sie nicht den Berg raufbringen können.
Mal sehen ob ich die Woche abends mal freischaufeln kann und gleichzeitig Wetter ist

der Kombi


----------



## der-silberfisch (10. Mai 2009)

War schön euch mal wieder gesehen zu haben. Und mit einem Berliner den Hahnenkamm hoch war auch für mich was neues 

Leider hat meine Zeit nicht mehr gelangt und ich musste dann weg.

Also dann bis demnächst mal wieder.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Mai 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wer hat Bock auf Burgenweg ?



Ich...Ich..Ich... 



			
				Kombinatschef schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte so gut heute gestartet, schade dass Fraa Struwwelisch wegen Nase-zu abbrechen mußte - ich hätte sie nicht den Berg raufbringen können.
> Mal sehen ob ich die Woche abends mal freischaufeln kann und gleichzeitig Wetter ist
> 
> der Kombi



Hatte nicht schlecht geguckt als die Jungs ohne euch zwei den Kamm erzwungen haben. Hoffe war nichts ernstes.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (11. Mai 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... München ist sowas wie die Hauptstadt von Bayern, welches Teil der Bundesrepublik ist. Das deutsche Handynetz hat weltweit die beste Flächenabdeckung im Bereich Mobilfunk. Vielleicht solltest du den kleinen Knopf am Handy auf "on" stellen...



Da gebe ich dir Recht.
Ich dachte jedoch du hast versucht mich auf dem Festnetz zu erreichen....mein Handy hatte ich nämlich mit und die vielen Anrufe die ich in der Woche getätigt habe, bestätigen mich auch in der Annahme, das mein Handy angeschaltet war 
Jedoch könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass du meine "neue" Handynummer noch nicht hast, bzw nicht aktualisiert hast. 
Ich schick dir später eine PN mit der neuen Nummer. 

Schönen Gruß,
Marco


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Mai 2009)

Auch von mir noch alles Gute zum B-Day.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo Marco, auch von mir nachträglich noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Mai 2009)

Das bleibt ja anscheinend die ganze Woche chaisse Wetter 
Da treibt mich fast nix an, draussen durch die Wälder zu biken.


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Mai 2009)

Es gibt was zu sehen !!!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Mai 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Es gibt was zu sehen !!!



Wenn ich denke was es ist, und wenn es nur halbwegs so gut ist wie das letzte mal....

*WILL ICH DAS SEHEN*​


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Mai 2009)

Waaaasssssss?????????


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Mai 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wenn ich denke was es ist, und wenn es nur halbwegs so gut ist wie das letzte mal....
> 
> *WILL ICH DAS SEHEN*​



Besser als das letzte mal, mehr drive


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Mai 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Besser als das letzte mal, mehr drive







Du weist ja wo mein Briefkasten wohnt.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Mai 2009)

Hab gerade vom Kombi die FINALE 09 DVD gesichtet. Klasse Produktion:
Kann sich jeder einen Eindruck von den geilen Finale Trails machen.
Für so eine Casio ein echt gutes Ergebnis und cool mit Mucke unterfüttert.

Danke Kombi!


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Mai 2009)

Weitere Silberlinge liegen gebrannt im Regal 

Bei der kurzen Rundfahrt gestern bemerkt, dass die Vorderrad-Bremsscheibe einen gewaltigen Schlag hat. Selber richten, naja. Versuche es heute noch mal bei Dr. G, sonst neue Scheibe 

der Kombi


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo Kombi,
ich bin vom 22.05. bis 24.05. im Heimatrevier und würde zwecks Finale-Silberling mal bei euch vorbeikommen, falls ihr zu Hause seid.

VG
Niko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Mai 2009)

Was ist eigentlich für's Wochenende geplant? Wie sieht's mit 'ner geschmeidigen Tour am Sonntag aus?


----------



## Kulminator (15. Mai 2009)

Bin wieder im Lande... 
Habe heute gleich mein Rotwild  wieder in Dietzenbach abgeholt und stehe für alle Schandtaten am WE bereit - vornehmlich bitte am Samstag. Soll ohnehin wettertechnisch der bessere Tag werden.... 

Uwe, ich hab das Lager für deine Zicke auch mitgenommen. Müssen zwecks Übergabe  was ausmachen...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2009)




----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Mai 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bin wieder im Lande...
> Habe heute gleich mein Rotwild  wieder in Dietzenbach abgeholt und stehe für alle Schandtaten am WE bereit - vornehmlich bitte am Samstag. Soll ohnehin wettertechnisch der bessere Tag werden....



Hätte auch Böckchen am Samstag zu fahren. LV-Vorderrad ist in der Klinik. Höhen-& Seitenschlag und Scheibe. KA.
Also fahr ich mit dem Freak. Mach auch Schbass.


----------



## Kulminator (16. Mai 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hätte auch Böckchen am Samstag zu fahren. LV-Vorderrad ist in der Klinik. Höhen-& Seitenschlag und Scheibe. KA.
> Also fahr ich mit dem Freak. Mach auch Schbass.



die Trails werden nach der verregneten Nacht heute zu matschig sein. 

Deshalb schlage ich vor, *heute* auf den *Rodgaurundweg* zu gehen.  Startpunkt ist um *1300 am Druckhaus* (Ex-Shooters) in Steinheim (ca 55 km, fast keine Höhenmeter). 

Wer da ist, ist da. Bis denne.... Kulmi


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Mai 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> die Trails werden nach der verregneten Nacht heute zu matschig sein.
> 
> Deshalb schlage ich vor, *heute* auf den *Rodgaurundweg* zu gehen.  Startpunkt ist um *1300 am Druckhaus* (Ex-Shooters) in Steinheim (ca 55 km, fast keine Höhenmeter).
> 
> Wer da ist, ist da. Bis denne.... Kulmi



Da muss ich vorher noch die DH-Schläuche einziehen


----------



## Kulminator (16. Mai 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Da muss ich vorher noch die DH-Schläuche einziehen



.. und vergiss nicht den Käferchenpanzer und die Protektoren ....


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Mai 2009)

Bin dieses WE in MA...

geht mal wieder was am DI ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Mai 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> .. und vergiss nicht den Käferchenpanzer und die Protektoren ....



Bist ja nur neidisch   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ausserdem haben heilende Hände das Vorderrad des LVs wieder kuriert 
War heute morgen schon im Garten, da war es uuuuunglaublich naß. Werde mich also unter Protest dem Rodgaurundwegteam mit dem genesenen Patienten anschließen.
Bis 1300


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (16. Mai 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Bin dieses WE in MA...
> 
> geht mal wieder was am DI ?



ja klar, diesen *Dienstag Abend Trailsession Hanau*. Ede, gib Bescheid, um welche Uhrzeit du in Hanau sein kannst?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. Mai 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ja klar, diesen *Dienstag Abend Trailsession Hanau*. Ede, gib Bescheid, um welche Uhrzeit du in Hanau sein kannst?



Da bin ich doch dabei. 


@[email protected] Danke für den Bringservice. Habe mir die DVD gleich angeguckt und bin begeistert.


----------



## Kulminator (16. Mai 2009)

starke DvD, Kombi  Dickes Lob natürlich auch an alle Hauptdarsteller... 

Wo kann ich mich für 2010 anmelden? 


@ Jazzman: ich richte schon mal den schweren Bock fürs Wochenende her - falls du mit uns auf Tour gehen willst?


----------



## Kulminator (17. Mai 2009)

@Kombi: der Schotten-Marathon ist am 07.Juni - alternativ könnte man auch am 21.Juni in Oberursel fahren... 

Können uns ja kurzfristig entscheiden...


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Mai 2009)

Hab DI Abend Zahnarzttermin vergessen. Was haltet Ihr von MI Abend mit Einkehr im Cubana ? Startzeit 1800 oder 1900 kann ich leider erst kurzfristig sagen.


----------



## Kulminator (17. Mai 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von MI Abend mit Einkehr im Cubana ? Startzeit 1800 oder 1900 kann ich leider erst kurzfristig sagen.



Grundsätzlich eine gute Idee , aber wollten wir nicht Donnerstag tagsüber auf Tour? Wenn wir Mittwoch abend den Schwerpunkt auf Cubana legen, spricht von meiner Seite nix dagegen...  . Dann gibts die Trailsession Hanau in voller Länge eben einandermal. Wollen wir sicherheitshalber 1900 festlegen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (17. Mai 2009)

Wo wäre denn am Mittwoch Treffpunkt? Ich weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich 19.00 h tatsächlich schaffe.


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. Mai 2009)

Kulmi: Trailsession HU und danach Cubana geht nicht? DO können wir gerne eine Tour fahren.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Mai 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi: Trailsession HU und danach Cubana geht nicht? DO können wir gerne eine Tour fahren.



.. also Mittwochs nur Cubana ??


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Mai 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi: Trailsession HU und danach Cubana geht nicht? DO können wir gerne eine Tour fahren.





			
				Kulminator schrieb:
			
		

> .. also Mittwochs nur Cubana ??











Und was jetzt??


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. Mai 2009)

Missverständnis : Ich wollte wissen ob man nicht erst Kulmis Trailsession fahren kann und danach ins Cubana gehen könnte, alles am MI Abend.

Außerdem würde ich gerne am DO eine Tour fahren.


----------



## Kulminator (18. Mai 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Missverständnis : Ich wollte wissen ob man nicht erst Kulmis Trailsession fahren kann und danach ins Cubana gehen könnte, alles am MI Abend.



können schon, aber zeitlich wirds ziemlich eng, wenn wir erst um 1900 starten. Aber für ne Kurztrailsession sollte es reichen.... 

Also *Mittwoch abend 1900*, Treffpunkt bei mir in Hanau. *Kurztrailsession* (ca 1.5 Stunden, danach *Cubana Burgerday*) open end...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (18. Mai 2009)

Mal sehen ob ich das am Mittwoch zeitl. schaffe.

Was schwebt euch denn für Donnerstag vor?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (18. Mai 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> können schon, aber zeitlich wirds ziemlich eng, wenn wir erst um 1900 starten. Aber für ne Kurztrailsession sollte es reichen....
> 
> Also *Mittwoch abend 1900*, Treffpunkt bei mir in Hanau. *Kurztrailsession* (ca 1.5 Stunden, danach *Cubana Burgerday*) open end...



Das ist doch mal eine Ansage. Denke bin dabei. Wo genau bei dir??


----------



## Kulminator (19. Mai 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine Ansage. Denke bin dabei. Wo genau bei dir??



o.k., du warst ja noch nicht bei mir. das zu erklären, ist etwas mühselig. Wir können uns auch gerne in HU am Westbahnhof treffen? Oder vorm Schloss Philippsruh? Oder irgendwo in Kesselstadt?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Mai 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> o.k., du warst ja noch nicht bei mir. das zu erklären, ist etwas mühselig. Wir können uns auch gerne in HU am Westbahnhof treffen? Oder vorm Schloss Philippsruh? Oder irgendwo in Kesselstadt?



Dann treffen wir uns um 19.00 Uhr am Schlos Philippsruhe. DA gibt es doch ein Restaurant " Zum Schwanen" glaube ich. Wollen wir uns da treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. Mai 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Dann treffen wir uns um 19.00 Uhr am Schlos Philippsruhe. DA gibt es doch ein Restaurant " Zum Schwanen" glaube ich. Wollen wir uns da treffen?



 perfekt.. so machen wir es .. kurz nach sieben am Schwanen... 

btw: woher kennst du Jungspund den Schwanen?


----------



## Kulminator (19. Mai 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was schwebt euch denn für Donnerstag vor?



ich hätte Donnerstag Interesse an einer längeren Tour, z.B. tief in den Spessart - durchaus mit Höhenmetern. Aber nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. Mai 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> perfekt.. so machen wir es .. kurz nach sieben am Schwanen...
> 
> btw: woher kennst du Jungspund den Schwanen?



Ok... 

Das wird jetzt unangenehm für dich....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*den hattest du mir mal empfohlen*. Was machst du nur wenn du alt wirst. Wenn du jetzt schon alles vergisst.


----------



## Kulminator (19. Mai 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ok...
> 
> Das wird jetzt unangenehm für dich....
> 
> ...



ähmm.. ja richtig, hatte ich dir empfohlen... für bestimmte Anlässe  wie z.B. morgen abend


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Mai 2009)

Ziehe mal Bilanz aus Finale:

Rote Weste verloren oder irgendwo liegen gelassen. 
Dito, grüne Ratz-Fatz Handschuhe. 
Die aufgeschlitzte Regenjacke, dito. Aber die war ja eh aufgeschlitzt. 
Unteres Steuersatzlager Freak im Ars. Wasser und feinster Finale Modder gefunden, Lagerschalen, Kugeln und Ring verrostet, beim Ausbau noch ein paar Kugeln verloren. Das taugt garnix. 
Hoffe nicht, daß ich mir wegen des Lagers ein neues Bike (was ordentliches) kaufen muß.
Morgen bin ich nicht am Start, muß mich um Familie kümmern bevor es in die Eifel geht.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Mai 2009)

Sieben wird extrem sportlich. Ich versuch's, ggf. wird es ein paar Minuten später. Würde mich dann kurz tel. melden.

Heute haben die Demos in Ffm. für etwas Bewegung im Pendleralltag gesorgt. Um kurz nach halb sechs haben sie die U-Bahn Station am Willy-Brandt-Platz dichtgemacht, es hat für unbestimmte Zeit keine Bahn mehr gehalten. Dumm wer dringend darauf angewiesen war.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Mai 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dumm wer dringend darauf angewiesen war.



So wie es sich anhört, du nicht. 

@[email protected] Da es gestern noch mal richtig geregnet hat. Denke ich das wir aussehen werden wie die Schweine ,wenn wir dann zum Cubana fahren. Auf alle fälle wechsel Klamotten mitnehmen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Mai 2009)

Doch, ich war auch betroffen. Ich habe dem Warten auf die U-Bahn den Fußmarsch zum Bhf. vorgezogen. Aber wer will schon früh daheim sein?


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Mai 2009)

Zum Biken habe ich keine Lust, aber zum Cubana würde ich kommen.
Ab wann seit ihr denn da?

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (20. Mai 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Sieben wird extrem sportlich. Ich versuch's, ggf. wird es ein paar Minuten später. Würde mich dann kurz tel. melden.



dann versuche, dich bis 1900 von der sportlichen Seite zu zeigen -  anschliessend können wir es ja gemütlich fortführen...  ...  



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Zum Biken habe ich keine Lust, aber zum Cubana würde ich kommen.
> Ab wann seit ihr denn da?
> 
> // Rocky



 rechne mal ab 2030 - 2045 mit uns und besetzte nen grossen Tisch ...  die Burgerbestellungen geben wir vor Ort auf...


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Mai 2009)

Will jemand ein Rotwild RFC 03 kaufen? Hab mich ins 901 verliebt. Rocky und Kombi haltet mal Ausschau in der Eifel...bis später


----------



## rocky_mountain (20. Mai 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Will jemand ein Rotwild RFC 03 kaufen? Hab mich ins 901 verliebt. Rocky und Kombi haltet mal Ausschau in der Eifel...bis später



Dann solltest du aber das Ransom verkaufen.

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Mai 2009)

Ab morgen läuft der Sommerbetrieb bei den Liften...
Bergfahrt mit kostenlosem Biketransport


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Mai 2009)

Nicht schlecht. Machen die das nur zur Eröffnung, oder ist das ein Dauerangebot?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. Mai 2009)

Moin....
war eine nette runde gestern. 

@[email protected] laut Wetterberichthttp://www.wetteronline.de/Hessen/Hanau.htm sieht es nicht so gut aus. Wollen wir trotzdem starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (21. Mai 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Moin....
> war eine nette runde gestern.
> 
> @[email protected] laut Wetterberichthttp://www.wetteronline.de/Hessen/Hanau.htm sieht es nicht so gut aus. Wollen wir trotzdem starten?



bisher alles nach Plan - mal sehen wie es in ner Stunde aussieht....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Mai 2009)

Die anstrengende und kräftezehrende Tour von gestern fordert ihren Tribut. 

Ich ziehe es vor, mich gemütlich in den Garten zu setzen und einer angenehmen Lektüre den Vorzug vor sonstigen Aktivitäten zu gewähren.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Mai 2009)

Ede, deine Wetterprognose hat sich zu 100 % erfüllt: bis Kahl alles trocken... Richtung Hanau leider nicht mehr, ab dem Ortschild Hanau wurde es zunehmend ungemütlich - bin zwar tropfnass aber noch vor dem Gewitter zu Hause eingetroffen.  

War wirklich ganz nach meinem Geschmack, heute zu Hohen Warte zu fahren. Auch wenn ich den Rest des heutigen Tages gemütlich auf dem Sofa verbringen werde.


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Mai 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht. Machen die das nur zur Eröffnung, oder ist das ein Dauerangebot?



Das ist von Lift zu Lift unterschiedlich. Für Urlauber gibt es aber die KärntenCard, damit kann man alle teilnehmenden Lifte (und das sind fast alle) "kostenlos" nutzen. Die Karte gibts für 36 und ist 2 Wochen gültig... Aber es soll sogar Bikehotels geben, die den Gästen die Karte kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt. Man zahlt dann bei den Seilbahnen nur das Biketicket. Und für durchschnittlich 3 EUR lässt man sich dann nach oben shuttlen.

Ich hab mir jetzt eine Karte für 45 EUR bestellt und kann damit alle Lifte während der ganzen Saison nutzen...


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Mai 2009)

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen vom heutigen Tag:




Auf dem Weg zum Mallnock




Panoramablick vom Mallnockgipfel




Blick auf das Tauernmassiv




Blick zurück auf den Mallnock




Trail am Grat entlang zum Klomnock




Trail am Klomnock




Schnee hats auch noch bissl da oben...

Die restlichen Bilder sind im Album


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. Mai 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ede, deine Wetterprognose hat sich zu 100 % erfüllt: bis Kahl alles trocken... Richtung Hanau leider nicht mehr, ab dem Ortschild Hanau wurde es zunehmend ungemütlich - bin zwar tropfnass aber noch vor dem Gewitter zu Hause eingetroffen.
> 
> War wirklich ganz nach meinem Geschmack, heute zu Hohen Warte zu fahren. Auch wenn ich den Rest des heutigen Tages gemütlich auf dem Sofa verbringen werde.



Jo, war ober hammer geil....


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Mai 2009)

junx...auch hier nochmal falls interesse besteht

samstag 13:30 hohemark
oder/und
sonntag 9:00 hohemark

fragt jetzt nicht was, 
ihr kennt mich 

protektoren und nen vernüftiger helm sind sicher nicht falsch


----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2009)

@lugxx:  bin morgen dabei ... 

@jaz: schöne Bilder. da wäre ich auch mal gerne...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. Mai 2009)

Der Kulmi fährt im Taunus und ich bin nicht da.... 


Euch viel Spaß beim Radln und nehmt den einen oder anderen Sprung für mich 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Mtb Ede (22. Mai 2009)

Lugxx: Bin morgen auch am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtbike Freak (23. Mai 2009)

nicht schlecht, ihr seit tourenbiker? Ich habe ein touren und endurobike, ich komme aus maintal, wenn ihr bock habt wäre ein treff ganz gut, vielleicht könnte man auch eurem verein beitreten?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Mai 2009)

@Ede - 

@DbF - Touren, Enduro, Freireiten, Hauptsache die Stimmung in der Gruppe passt und wir haben unseren Spaß.


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2009)

spessartwölfe wurden im taunus gesichtet


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (23. Mai 2009)

wo fahrt ihr immer könnt ihr mir eure routen nennen oder mal treffen? Weil ich finde bei mir in der umgebung kaum was brauchbares an trails usw


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Mai 2009)

Ist das der Kulmi, der mit dem gelüfteten Vorderrad? [staun]


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2009)

gell da guckst de...


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Mai 2009)

Dirtbike Freak schrieb:


> wo fahrt ihr immer könnt ihr mir eure routen nennen oder mal treffen? Weil ich finde bei mir in der umgebung kaum was brauchbares an trails usw



morgen 9:00 abfahrt hohemark...mit dickem helm und protektoren


----------



## Kulminator (24. Mai 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> spessartwölfe wurden im taunus gesichtet



war da wieder jemand im Kulmi-Outfit im Taunus unterwegs???  Ihr wisst ja, daß ich grundsätzlich den Verlust von Bodenkontakt vermeide...   

@ Lugxx: übelst geile Bilder  

@ dirtbike Freak: gaaaanz wichtig: wir sind *kein* Verein und wollen das auch niemals nie werden! Der Beitritt zu uns ist ganz einfach durch "Anwesenheit" möglich, kostet nix und ist völlig unverbindlich. Unsere verschiedenen Aktionen (Freireiten, Bikepark, Bikeurlaub, Enduro, Touren, Biergarten, sonstige Event etc) werden hier öffentlich bekanntgegeben und es kann sich eigentlich jedermann anschliessen. Unter der Woche fahren wir meist Dienstag abend oder Mittwoch abend - meist so zwischen 1900 - 2100 (diese Woche aber wahrscheinlich erst Donnerstags - ich jedenfalls). Du kommst aus Maintal - da kannste ja mal beiunserer Hanau Trailsession teilnehmen - die führt nämlich vor deiner Haustür vorbei. Samstag oder Sonntag geht meist auch immer tagsüber eine längere Aktion in den Spessart, Taunus oder eben woanders.


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (24. Mai 2009)

nein ich bin jetzt erst wach geworden^^ naja sehr gut das ihr so unabhängig seit, weil ich und mein kollege suchen schon ewig eine gruppe für die mitfahrt.

also leute hier mein 

Tourenbike:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/8/9/9/9/_/large/IMG_0006_600_450.jpg

und hier

Freeridebike:


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/362772



also das freeridebike wird noch mit folgenen dingen ausgestattet in den nächsten tagen




SRAM - X.9 Schaltwerk 2008


SRAM - X.9 Trigger 9 fach Schalthebel 2009


Kette 9fach - SRAM PC 971 Powerchain


Kassette 9fach - Sram PG-950 - 12-26



Truvativ - Kurbel Holzfeller 38 Zähne + Boxguide + Innenlager


und das tourenbike bleibt erstmal so wie es ist, sehr agyl und schnell und low budget


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. Mai 2009)

@Dirtbike [email protected] Hallo und Herzlich willkommen. Halte doch die Augen bei uns im Forum offen. Vieleicht ist ja mal was passendes für dich dabei. 

@[email protected] Scheint ja gestern richtig spaß gemacht zu haben.  Und schöne Momentaufnahmen sind das. 
Was ist das denn da am Himmel??....ein Flugzeug??...Superman??...nein es sind Ede und Kulmi.


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Mai 2009)

Lugxx: Danke fürs guiden und die schönen Bilder!

Hallo an Dirtbike Freak.


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (24. Mai 2009)

danke das ihr mich schonmal willkommen heisst, ansonsten suche ich die oben genannte teile falls die jemand besitzt kaufe ich die euch ab. Aber ansonsten halte ich mal die augen offen wo und wann ihr fahrt.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2009)

Dirtbike Freak schrieb:


> also das freeridebike wird noch mit folgenen dingen ausgestattet in den nächsten tagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das saint schaltwerk ist besser und auch bezahlbar


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. Mai 2009)

So ich habe auch mal die gunst der Std. genutzt und mir ein neuen Lenker wie Vorbau drann gebastelt.



 

​

Obwohl der Vorbau von 110 mm auf 50 mm geschrumpft ist, musste ich feststellen das ich mich schon wohl auf dem Bike fühle. Muss mal bei einer guten gelegenheit richtig testen. Wenn sich das als schlecht outen sollte werde ich wohl einen längeren Vorbau probieren.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Mai 2009)

@Wölfe,

wir melden uns zurück vom Liteviller Treffen '100% Eifel' 





Wetter vom Allerfeinsten, Trails und Landschaft ebenfalls. Spitzkehren, Schotter-, Fels- und Wurzeltrails bis zum Abwinken, Höhenmeter allerdings auch 
Die Organisatoren hatten alles TOP vorbereitet. Unbedingt einen Wölfe-Ausflug wert

Grusz, der Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Mai 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ dirtbike Freak: gaaaanz wichtig: wir sind *kein* Verein und wollen das auch niemals nie werden!




Da hat er Recht, der Kulmi. Ich würde *nie* einem Verein beitreten, der *mich* als Mitglied akzeptieren würde 

Dirtbike Freak, bist gerne willkommen, einfach mitmachen


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2009)

hab noch was von gestern:










​


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Mai 2009)

Bin auch wieder da
Kombi hat ja schon alles gesagt.
//rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Mai 2009)

@Ede, Kulmi...

KS I900-R ausprobiert... ist das goil.

Btw., kein 901 in Sicht gewesen, die Vorführ- und Verführmodelle waren das WE wohl in Winterberg oder so.


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Mai 2009)

Kombi: Finger weg von KS I900 ! siehe dazu Horrormeldungen in versenkbare Sattelstütze Top/Flop Thread.
Lieber noch (wenn auch noch lange) auf Syntace HSK 200 warten.


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Mai 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi: Finger weg von KS I900 ! siehe dazu Horrormeldungen in versenkbare Sattelstütze Top/Flop Thread.
> Lieber noch (wenn auch noch lange) auf Syntace HSK 200 warten.



So schlecht kann sie gar nicht sein, waren bestimmt 7 Stück vor Ort und nicht nur Leichtgewichte drauf. Und für den Preis kannste wohl nix falsch machen. Die KS I950 hat auch eine neue Klemmung für den Sattel.

// Rocky


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (25. Mai 2009)

ich verkaufe mein neues corratec dukes was gerademal 70km aufm buckel hatt mit garantie fahrradcomputer usw fÃ¼r 430â¬ gerademal 1 monat alt, weil ich auf freeride umgestiegen bin.Wenn jemand vorbeikommt wÃ¤re es am besten, hatt neu 530â¬ gekostet!! Ist auch noch neu sozusagen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/363448


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Mai 2009)

Für diese Kiste wirst du hier wohl schlecht einen Käufer finden.

// Rocky


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (25. Mai 2009)

so schlecht??? Also sie ist ja noch fast neu???


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Mai 2009)

Ne nicht schlecht, nur kein Federweg hinten!

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtbike Freak (25. Mai 2009)

ja stimmt^^ aber sonst guter allrounder für waldtouren er geht sonst um 15 uhr weg wenn das bike keiner will


----------



## Hot Rod1 (25. Mai 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ne nicht schlecht, nur kein Federweg hinten!
> 
> // Rocky



genau deswegen mag ich dich so....


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Mai 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> genau deswegen mag ich dich so....





Wann biste mal wieder verfügbar?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (25. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das es hier immer wärmer wird..


----------



## _jazzman_ (25. Mai 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das es hier immer wärmer wird..


 
Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (25. Mai 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wann biste mal wieder verfügbar?



Am Samstag bin ich zu allem bereit 
Mal sehen was das Wetter macht...


----------



## Zilli (25. Mai 2009)

... und dann noch öffentlich


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. Mai 2009)

Ich fahr am 13.06.09 zum Bike Festival nach Willingen, LV einen Besuch abstatten.
Will dort mal das 901 probefahren. Will noch jemand mit ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Mai 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich fahr am 13.06.09 zum Bike Festival nach Willingen, LV einen Besuch abstatten.
> Will dort mal das 901 probefahren. Will noch jemand mit ?



Klingt gut. Wenn das Wetter passt ist's 'ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Mai 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Wenn das Wetter passt ist's 'ne Überlegung wert.



Seit wann bist du den wasserscheu?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Mai 2009)

Was unterstellst du mir denn? 

Ich sprach nicht von Regen, sondern von passendem Wetter. 

Aber gut, damit ist ja wohl geklärt dass DU die Kühltasche samt Inhalt den ganzen Tag (bei 45° im Schatten) tragen wirst!!!


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Mai 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was unterstellst du mir denn?
> 
> Ich sprach nicht von Regen, sondern von passendem Wetter.
> 
> Aber gut, damit ist ja wohl geklärt dass DU die Kühltasche samt Inhalt den ganzen Tag (bei 45° im Schatten) tragen wirst!!!



Wir sollten den Spanier mitnehmen, dann haben wir jemanden den wir rumscheuchen können.

// Rocky


----------



## Hot Rod1 (26. Mai 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wir sollten den Spanier mitnehmen, dann haben wir jemanden den wir rumscheuchen können.
> 
> // Rocky




Da haste recht... dann kann ich wieder den Streit schlichten wenn ihr das Bier von armen Frauen mit tätowierten Männern verschüttet


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Mai 2009)

Wir haben auf dein diplomatisches Geschick gebaut, du hast dich bestens bewährt. 

Und an Bewährtem sollte unbedingt festgehalten werden.


----------



## missmarple (26. Mai 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Da haste recht... dann kann ich wieder den Streit schlichten wenn ihr das Bier von armen Frauen mit tätowierten Männern verschüttet



Und was ist mit Frauen, die tätowierte Arme haben??? 

Aus dem Schafstall grüssend,
das diplomschaf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Mai 2009)

Immer diese bemalten Personen! tze..tze..tze...

// Rocky


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (26. Mai 2009)

^^ da denkt man glatt die haben als kind zuviel die wände bemalt, und jetzt müssen sie sich selbst verunstalten XD (hoffentlich nimmt mir das keiner krum)


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Mai 2009)

Wenn ihr euer Bike pflegt, was macht ihr alles?

Abspritzen, Kette, Schaltwerk und Dämpferfläche ölen und gut ists, oder zerlegt ihr euer Bike in Einzelteile (Gabel ausbauen, Kurbel demontieren, usw.)???


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Mai 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euer Bike pflegt, was macht ihr alles?
> 
> Abspritzen, Kette, Schaltwerk und Dämpferfläche ölen und gut ists, oder zerlegt ihr euer Bike in Einzelteile (Gabel ausbauen, Kurbel demontieren, usw.)???



So lange warten bis der Dreck von selber abfällt!.

Nee habe eine Bürste die man auf einen Gartenschlauch stecken kann. Geht super und dann mit einem Lappen den Rest.
Zerlegen tue ich das Rad mal im Winter wenn ich nix besseres vor habe.

// Rocky


----------



## missmarple (26. Mai 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Immer diese bemalten Personen! tze..tze..tze...



Selber! 




Dirtbike Freak schrieb:


> ^^ da denkt man glatt die haben als kind zuviel die wände bemalt, und jetzt müssen sie sich selbst verunstalten XD (hoffentlich nimmt mir das keiner krum)



Also ich habe als Kind die Wände bemalt - da ist der Rest wohl logische Konsequenz...... 




_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euer Bike pflegt, was macht ihr alles?
> 
> Abspritzen, Kette, Schaltwerk und Dämpferfläche ölen und gut ists, oder zerlegt ihr euer Bike in Einzelteile (Gabel ausbauen, Kurbel demontieren, usw.)???



*Wenn*'s gepflegt wird, dann wie beschrieben, unzerlegt.


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Mai 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> So lange warten bis der Dreck von selber abfällt!.


 
Das mach ich ja auch immer so... Wollte nur wissen, ob ich der Einzige bin, der immer so ungepflegt durch die Gegend rollt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Mai 2009)

@ Spessartwölfe,

betrifft Freeride-Trikot.

Rocky und ich haben am Wochenende in der Eifel ein paar Jungs mit OWAYO Trikots gesehen, die was hergemacht haben. Der Kniff ist: Fußballtrikot mit langem Ärmel als Freeride Kutten verwenden.
Ich war mal so frei und habe 3 Größenmuster bei Owayo bestellt.

Wenn ihr Bock habt mit zumachen, die Muster da sind, wir über Design, Farbe, Logo quatschen wollen...dann würde ich das mal wieder in die Hand nehmen !

Ich bitte um Meinungskundgebung


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. Mai 2009)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Ich würde auf ale fälle mal ein Blick drauf werfen wollen. Aber haben die nicht auch Langarm Rad Trikots?
Ist es das gleiche Design wie die bisherigen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Mai 2009)

Freeride Trikot find ich gut.


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Mai 2009)

Also ich wäre auf alle Fälle dabei!

Würde ein ganz großes nehmen, damit die Rüstung bequem drunter passt und ein normales zum touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Mai 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @ Spessartwölfe,
> 
> betrifft Freeride-Trikot.
> 
> ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Mai 2009)

Das will ich haben


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Mai 2009)

Wie bist du denn da schon wieder drauf gekommen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Mai 2009)

Durch Dich!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Mai 2009)

Nein, so meinte ich das eigentlich nicht.

Warum willst du das Schört haben? Bist du den Zwängen des viralen Marketings erlegen oder hat dich schlicht und ergreifend die Squaw - ääh Muse geküsst?


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. Mai 2009)

Ich wurde geküsst!


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Mai 2009)

Wie sind eigentlich die Aussichten fürs verlängerte WE?

Ich will zwar mal mit Familie flach fahren (vermutlich Sonntag), aber Berghoch & Bergrunter ist auch wieder mal lustisch


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Mai 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @ Spessartwölfe,
> 
> betrifft Freeride-Trikot.
> 
> ...



Muster sind schon auf dem Weg, hehe


----------



## Kulminator (28. Mai 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @ Spessartwölfe,
> 
> betrifft Freeride-Trikot.
> 
> ...



Morsche... klasse, dass das Thema Freeridetrikot allmählich Formen annimmt  

Farblich bin ich für Grundfarbe weiss oder Grundfarbe schwarz - natürlich mit unserem Wölfe-Logo... Beide Farbe passen am besten zu unseren Bikes.

Wochenende: Samstag (so ca zwischen 1300 - 1800) geht bei mir auf jeden Fall was... Sonntag, Montag bin ich ggf anderweitig verplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (29. Mai 2009)

auch nach rockys genialem fundstück- immernoch uniformzwang?!


----------



## _jazzman_ (29. Mai 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Farblich bin ich für Grundfarbe weiss oder Grundfarbe schwarz - natürlich mit unserem Wölfe-Logo...


 
Ich bin für Schwarz oder Grau. Da sieht man den Dreck net so drauf...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Mai 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @ Spessartwölfe,
> 
> betrifft Freeride-Trikot.
> 
> ...



Wenn Fußballtrikot, dann nur das:


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Mai 2009)

sind die nicht abgestiegen?


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. Mai 2009)

Nee, da haben sie mit 3 Niederlagen gerade noch verhindern können.....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Mai 2009)

Na und.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Mai 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wochenende: Samstag (so ca zwischen 1300 - 1800) geht bei mir auf jeden Fall was... Sonntag, Montag bin ich ggf anderweitig verplant.



Unn, ...? Gibt's hierzu schon was Konkretes?

Wann, wohin, wie lange?


----------



## Kulminator (29. Mai 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Unn, ...? Gibt's hierzu schon was Konkretes?
> 
> Wann, wohin, wie lange?



na gut ... auf vielfache Nachfrage hier der LMB für diesen Samstag:

*1300 - B8, trailig* Richtung Barbarossa, Buchberg, ggf Einkehr im Naturfreundehaus in Oberrodenbach? Dauer: max 3 - 4 Stunden, so weit und so oft rauf und runter wie wir schaffen. Ich nehme langbeiniges schweres Gerät ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. Mai 2009)

Bin um 1300 an der B8.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Mai 2009)

Ich versuche das auch zu schaffen, morgen 
Fusion ist wieder einsatzfähig und bereift.
Muster-Shirts sind eingetroffen.
Wenn man - sagen wir mal - XL beim Owayo-Raceshirt hat, dann ist ein XL Freeridetrikot so groß, dass die langen Ärmel lang genug sind, die Proddeggdoren an Arm oder auch ein Safety-Dinnerjacket prima drunter passen und ausreichend Bewegungsfreiheit ist.
Habe nur ein XL langer Arm, XL kurzer Arm und L langer Arm bekommen. Sollte aber aussagekräftig genug sein.

Kombi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Mai 2009)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht.   Bekomme besuch. Könnte Sonntag oder Montag eine runde drehen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Mai 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich versuche das auch zu schaffen, morgen
> Kombi




Gartenausstellung mit 3 weiblichen Mitfahrern ist heute morgen angesagt. Keine Ahnung, wann wir wieder zurück sind und ich Freigang bekomme.
13hundert ist kaum zu schaffen.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Mai 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Gartenausstellung mit 3 weiblichen Mitfahrern ist heute morgen angesagt. Keine Ahnung, wann wir wieder zurück sind und ich Freigang bekomme.
> 13hundert ist kaum zu schaffen.



 schade... 

Für alle anderen nochmal: *Treffpunkt HEUTE 13:00 Uhr an der Parkbucht an der B8 zwischen HU-Wolfgang und Kah*l (nicht bei Neuwirtshaus, sondern kurz danach Richtung Kahl). Es geht gemütlich trailig heute ins Gelände...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Mai 2009)

Dann bis gleich.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Mai 2009)

Morgen 09.00 h Hohemark mit schwerem Gepäck. 

Alternativer Zustieg um 11.00 h - selber Ort.


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Mai 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morgen 09.00 h Hohemark mit schwerem Gepäck.
> 
> Alternativer Zustieg um 11.00 h - selber Ort.



Ups, des werd nix...

bin grade am designen...Bembel with care...Bembel des Todes...Bembel-Riders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Mai 2009)

In Ebbelwei veritas.


----------



## Kulminator (1. Juni 2009)

Moin Miteinander, heute bin ich anderweitig verplant. 

Aber morgen abend ginge mal wieder ein *trailiger Nightride* rund um Hanau - mal sehen, obs wirklich dunkel wird? Treffpunkt (diesmal ausnahmsweise) am *Cafe del Sol Dienstag 1900* - Federweg schadet nicht. Fahrtzeit ca 2 Stunden - kaum Höhenmeter - anschliessender Biergartenbesuch nicht ausgeschlossen...


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (1. Juni 2009)

hmm mein freerider ist noch in der werkstatt, hmm da kann ich leider nicht mitkommen da das corratec nur 50 mm hatt. Aber wenn das teil aus der werkstatt kommt bin ich dabei


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Juni 2009)

Kulmi: Guter Treffpunkt, werde da sein. Danke das Du Dir auch immer was einfallen läßt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Aber morgen abend ginge mal wieder ein *trailiger Nightride* rund um Hanau - mal sehen, obs wirklich dunkel wird? Treffpunkt (diesmal ausnahmsweise) am *Cafe del Sol Dienstag 1900* - Federweg schadet nicht. Fahrtzeit ca 2 Stunden - kaum Höhenmeter - anschliessender Biergartenbesuch nicht ausgeschlossen...



Morgen = gutes Wetter. Werde mich sputen um rechtzeitig da zu sein.
Federweg schadet nicht & kaum Höhenmeter  Klingt nach Fairy Tale Lake !


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Juni 2009)

Packe auch mal 2 Muster-Trikots ein für morgen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin Miteinander, heute bin ich anderweitig verplant.
> 
> Aber morgen abend ginge mal wieder ein *trailiger Nightride* rund um Hanau - mal sehen, obs wirklich dunkel wird? Treffpunkt (diesmal ausnahmsweise) am *Cafe del Sol Dienstag 1900* - Federweg schadet nicht. Fahrtzeit ca 2 Stunden - kaum Höhenmeter - anschliessender Biergartenbesuch nicht ausgeschlossen...



Da es ja am We nicht so richtig geklappt hat bei mir, werde ich auch morgen erscheinen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (2. Juni 2009)

Jungs,
absolut Sonniger geiler After Work *Surf* in und um Hanau.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Juni 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Jungs,
> absolut Sonniger geiler After Work *Surf* in und um Hanau.



hmmm.. war gestern ne schnelle, knackige Runde rund um HU ... Danke an die treuen Mitfahrer und dass ihr mir so schnell durch die Trails gefolgt seid    


Bitte schon mal folgenden Veranstaltungshinweis beachten: *nächsten Mittwoch abend *(das ist der Mittwoch vor dem Feiertag) *ab 1800 Stammtisch* für Wölfe, Freireiter and Friends...  Einzelheiten zur Location folgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Juni 2009)

So gestern noch drüber geredet und heute in die tat umgesetzt. War beim Arzt in FFM und habe die gunst der Std. genutzt und spontan HiBike ein besuch abgestattet. Ich habe quasi den Laden leer gekauft. Wenn ich jetzt nicht ausseh wie ein Michelin männchen dann weiß ich ja auch nicht. 

Jetzt muss nur noch das geeignete gefährt kommen und dann kann es schon los gehen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2009)

Was stand denn auf dem Einkaufszettel?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Juni 2009)

Purer Selbstschutz.... Und Stylepolizeilicher Dress....

Highlight : 

 Sieht in Natura besser aus.


Den fand ich so geil.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Juni 2009)

Ach du Schreck - John Sinclair weilt ab sofort unter uns.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ach du Schreck - John Sinclair weilt ab sofort unter uns.



Na so schlimm ist es auch nicht. Habe ihn ja auch nur wegen der abgebildetet Frau gekauft ( die muss man ein bischen suchen ). Nur einfarbig hat mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Purer Selbstschutz.... Und Stylepolizeilicher Dress....
> 
> Highlight :
> 
> ...



sehr schick! glühwurm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bitte schon mal folgenden Veranstaltungshinweis beachten: *nächsten Mittwoch abend *(das ist der Mittwoch vor dem Feiertag) *ab 1800 Stammtisch* für Wölfe, Freireiter and Friends...  Einzelheiten zur Location folgen...


Wir wären dabei


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bitte schon mal folgenden Veranstaltungshinweis beachten: *nächsten Mittwoch abend *(das ist der Mittwoch vor dem Feiertag) *ab 1800 Stammtisch* für Wölfe, Freireiter and Friends...  Einzelheiten zur Location folgen...



Ich und meine bessere hälfte sind auch dabei.


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juni 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Purer Selbstschutz.... Und Stylepolizeilicher Dress....
> 
> Highlight :
> 
> ...



Warum sehe ich nix?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Juni 2009)

Augen aufmachen...

guck mal hier. http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=D31abae601c4b1689c94cae569baaaec3&method=m_popup&sub=image&pageID=1_m_1133_1_2&idx=7209


----------



## rocky_mountain (4. Juni 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Augen aufmachen...
> 
> guck mal hier. http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sessionID=D31abae601c4b1689c94cae569baaaec3&method=m_popup&sub=image&pageID=1_m_1133_1_2&idx=7209


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bitte schon mal folgenden Veranstaltungshinweis beachten: *nächsten Mittwoch abend *(das ist der Mittwoch vor dem Feiertag) *ab 1800 Stammtisch* für Wölfe, Freireiter and Friends...  Einzelheiten zur Location folgen...



Treffpunkt ist im *Biergarten des Landschaftsparks Schönbusch in Aschaffenburg - kommenden Mittwoch ab 1800... *(aber nur bei hinreichend gutem Biergartenwetter ) ...


----------



## missmarple (5. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist im *Biergarten des Landschaftsparks Schönbusch in Aschaffenburg - kommenden Mittwoch ab 1800... *(aber nur bei hinreichend gutem Biergartenwetter ) ...



Hmmm, da bin ich voraussichtlich nicht im Lande... Dem Rest viel Spass!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Juni 2009)

Uihh, 18.00 h, das ist aber sehr frühzeitig.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5985948&postcount=1985


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist im *Biergarten des Landschaftsparks Schönbusch in Aschaffenburg - kommenden Mittwoch ab 1800... *(aber nur bei hinreichend gutem Biergartenwetter ) ...


Gibt es vielleicht eine Ausweichmöglichkeit. Oder bestimme bitte mal " hinreichend gutem Biergarten wetter " näher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Juni 2009)

@[email protected] Steht es wegen morgen noch? Wenn das Wetter passt komme ich mit.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Juni 2009)

@All,

gehen Heute Abend mal zur Festmeile am Mainufer.
Da ist um 24Uhr die Wassershow.
Hat jemand Lust mit zu kommen? Bruder kommt um 21Uhr zu mir.

// Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Juni 2009)

@Ede,

habe in meinem Fundus den Klappspaten vergebens gesucht.
Die Handsäge liegt allerdings schon bereit.
Morgen wird es für mich mehr oder weniger unmöglich. Hätte aber heute Abend noch etwas Lust und Zeit, sagen wir mal so 18/1830 mit Säge im Rucksack eine kleine Erkundungstour zur Location fahren. 
Wenn Du nicht kannst, macht nix, fahre ich so eine Runde.
Bin wieder über Mobile erreichbar, schicke meine neue Nr per PN

der Kombi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Juni 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> @Ede,
> 
> habe in meinem Fundus den Klappspaten vergebens gesucht.
> Die Handsäge liegt allerdings schon bereit.
> ...



Ich weiß zwar immer noch nicht richtig was hier vorhabt würde aber heute vieleicht auch mitkommen. Und Bauen.
Schreib doch mal ofiziel ob ihr fahrt oder nicht.

*Edit: kann doch nicht heute mitkommen. Hätte aber morgen Zeit und Lust.*


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> @All,
> 
> gehen Heute Abend mal zur Festmeile am Mainufer.
> Da ist um 24Uhr die Wassershow.
> ...



glücklicherweise hat sichs jetzt mit der turnerei. die festgäste haben mir den ganzen rasen vor den haus ruiniert!

falls es euch auf der festmeile zu nervig wird, so hab ich noch einige bierfläschlein im kühlschrank rumstehen, die über eine errettung vor dem sicheren kältetod dankbar wären.


----------



## rocky_mountain (5. Juni 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> glücklicherweise hat sichs jetzt mit der turnerei. die festgäste haben mir den ganzen rasen vor den haus ruiniert!
> 
> falls es euch auf der festmeile zu nervig wird, so hab ich noch einige bierfläschlein im kühlschrank rumstehen, die über eine errettung vor dem sicheren kältetod dankbar wären.



Das hört sich doch mal gut an. Werden evtl. drauf zurück kommen.
Melden uns bei dir. Ich könnte ja mal das Objekt deiner Begierde einstecken!

// Rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Juni 2009)

super idee! das mein krankes hirn nicht selbst darauf kam...

naja, überblick verloren.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Juni 2009)

Was ist denn das für ein mist Wetter...


----------



## Zilli (6. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ...Bitte schon mal folgenden Veranstaltungshinweis beachten: *nächsten Mittwoch abend *(das ist der Mittwoch vor dem Feiertag) *ab 1800 Stammtisch* für Wölfe, Freireiter and Friends...  Einzelheiten zur Location folgen...


Schaaade, da werd ich noch im Büro hängen wg. Monatsabschlussbesprechung, die mind. bis 1900 geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Uihh, 18.00 h, das ist aber sehr frühzeitig.





Zilli schrieb:


> Schaaade, da werd ich noch im Büro hängen wg. Monatsabschlussbesprechung, die mind. bis 1900 geht.



geht mal davon aus, daß die Veranstaltung bis in die späten Abendstunden dauern wird - könnt also später nachkommen...


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. Juni 2009)

Viele Grüße von der anderen Alpenseite... 

War heute wieder eine lässige Runde am Sonntagmittag.
Bikeshuttle: 3,- 
Hm bergauf: 120m
Hm bergab: 1095m

Wöllaner Nock (2145m)












Viel Spaß beim Stammtisch am Mittwoch...


----------



## dschugaschwili (7. Juni 2009)

gut gemacht!


----------



## Zilli (7. Juni 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> ...War heute wieder eine lässige Runde am Sonntagmittag.
> Bikeshuttle: 3,- 
> Hm bergauf: 120m
> Hm bergab: 1095m


... ich glaub ich frach mal nach ner Versetzung nach Villach, da gibbet ne Niederlassung meines Sponsors


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. Juni 2009)

Ich fahr jetzt mal zum HK ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Juni 2009)

Have Fun...
konnte nicht ans Telef gehen, war mitten in einem Big Deal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Juni 2009)

Zu unserem Ausflug am Mittwoch Abend: zieht Euch trocken oder wasserdicht an 
Kulmi, hast Du drinnen gebucht?

Ich muß am Freitag die Owayo Muster zurücksenden und bringe noch einmal alle mit. Dann haben wir zumindest über die Größen einen Überblick.
Nichts neues an der Designfront, habe grade reichlist im Job zu tun.

der Kombi


----------



## xizangle (9. Juni 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Zu unserem Ausflug am Mittwoch Abend: zieht Euch trocken oder wasserdicht an
> Kulmi, hast Du drinnen gebucht?
> 
> Ich muß am Freitag die Owayo Muster zurücksenden und bringe noch einmal alle mit. Dann haben wir zumindest über die Größen einen Überblick.
> ...


 

da ich auch aus eurer ecke bin und wieder mit dem biken anfangen möchte, 
würde ich evtl. gerne mal mitfahren. die meisten trails im rodenbacher wald bis hk dürfte ich noch bestens kennen. 

was wäre am mittwoch ?

grüsse aus brk.


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (9. Juni 2009)

ich weiss nicht ob jemand intresse hatt aber ich tausche mein corratec und mein wheeler gegen ein all mountain oder tourenfully

hier die fotos:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/148999

würde bei bedarf auch was drauflegen.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Zu unserem Ausflug am Mittwoch Abend: zieht Euch trocken oder wasserdicht an
> Kulmi, hast Du drinnen gebucht?
> 
> Ich muß am Freitag die Owayo Muster zurücksenden und bringe noch einmal alle mit. Dann haben wir zumindest über die Größen einen Überblick.
> ...



... der Biergarten hat kein "drinnen".   

Also haben wir nun 2 Möglichkeiten:
- absagen oder
- Location verlegen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juni 2009)

Spontanität herrscht - verlegen wir's kurzerhand.

Wo wollen wir stattdessen hin? Wir hatten lange keine Abstimmung mehr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Darüber sollten wir unbedingt mal abstimmen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Genug gescherzt - Vorschlag: Börgeressen in der Jahn Arena. Kulmi kennt die Koordinaten und übernimmt ab sofort wieder.


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... der Biergarten hat kein "drinnen".
> 
> Also haben wir nun 2 Möglichkeiten:
> - absagen oder
> - Location verlegen.



Die Wetteraussichten sind nicht so prickelnd!
Ich wäre fürs verlegen.
Was haltet ihr denn von der Location wo wir "Kulmis" Haribofest gefeiert haben. Kenne den Namen leider nicht....

// Rocky


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Spontanität herrscht - verlegen wir's kurzerhand.
> 
> Wo wollen wir stattdessen hin? Wir hatten lange keine Abstimmung mehr.
> 
> ...



Zwei coole Typen ein Gedanke!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Spontanität herrscht - verlegen wir's kurzerhand.
> 
> Wo wollen wir stattdessen hin? Wir hatten lange keine Abstimmung mehr.
> 
> ...



Wäre auch für die *Jahn Arena*, hat mir letztens gut gefallen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Juni 2009)

So und nu mal was anderes. Da ja das Wetter so toll ist, ist auch kurzerhand das Bike gekommen. Auf dem 1. Blick alles in Ordnung. Und man sieht das es nicht gerade *viel* bewegt worden ist.

Seht selbst.


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (9. Juni 2009)

tauschen wir ? Ich gebe dir beide bikes und lege noch 400â¬ drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Die Wetteraussichten sind nicht so prickelnd!
> Ich wäre fürs verlegen.
> Was haltet ihr denn von der Location wo wir "Kulmis" Haribofest gefeiert haben. Kenne den Namen leider nicht....
> 
> // Rocky



Vorschlag angenommen : habe kurzerhand für *morgen ab 1900* einen Tisch *in der Jahnarena in Hanau* reserviert...  


@ Ede, den Fahrdienst übernehme ich ein andermal...


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Juni 2009)

@[email protected] Schickes Bike... Viel Spaß damit! 
Haste es schicken lassen oder warste im Outlet in Koblenz?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Vorschlag angenommen : habe kurzerhand für *morgen ab 1900* einen Tisch *in der Jahnarena in Hanau* reserviert...
> 
> 
> @ Ede, den Fahrdienst übernehme ich ein andermal...



Sind Morgen dabei....



			
				_jazzman_ schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Schickes Bike... Viel Spaß damit!
> Haste es schicken lassen oder warste im Outlet in Koblenz?


Habe das Bike von einem Freund bekommen der es nicht mehr wirklich haben wollte. Fährt doch lieber ruhiger. Wollte es erstmal zum Testen haben.
Hat sich wirklcih mühe gegeben beim Putzen. laut seiner Aussage ist er auch nur knapp 5 mal Unterwegs gewesen. Und das sieht man den Bike auch an. Quasi neu. Einzigste schramme habe ich am Unterrohr gefunden.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> So und nu mal was anderes. Da ja das Wetter so toll ist, ist auch kurzerhand das Bike gekommen. Auf dem 1. Blick alles in Ordnung. Und man sieht das es nicht gerade *viel* bewegt worden ist.
> 
> Seht selbst.



solche Bikes verderben den Fahrstil ...  

schick es wieder zurück, solange du noch kannst


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> solche Bikes verderben den Fahrstil ...


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


>



mach es weg ... bitte!  :kotz:


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2009)

macht doch mal ne ansage wo das morgen stattfindet


@sofa: ....damit muß man aber auch mal freireiten gehen


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2009)

lucafabian schrieb:


> macht doch mal ne ansage wo das morgen stattfindet



hier:



kulminator schrieb:


> vorschlag angenommen : Habe kurzerhand für *morgen ab 1900* einen tisch *in der jahnarena in hanau* reserviert...


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> macht doch mal ne ansage wo das morgen stattfindet
> 
> 
> @sofa: ....damit muß man aber auch mal freireiten gehen



[Achtung Modus an] hier werden für Falschparker Extragebühren erhoben [Achtung Modus aus]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2009)

ach da


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2009)

was hast du eigentlich fürn mist bei den freireitern geschrieben?


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was hast du eigentlich fürn mist bei den freireitern geschrieben?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2009)

brauch trotzdem nochmal die addi


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2009)

Hier


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (9. Juni 2009)

wo trefft ihr euch ich komme mit  oder wann fahrt ihr wieder in meiner nähe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juni 2009)

Rocky, bringst du mir bitte den NWD mal mit? Oder hat den noch der Kombi?  Dann möge er bitte den Sherpa geben. [shy]


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juni 2009)

Mach ich.


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2009)

Dirtbike Freak schrieb:


> wo trefft ihr euch ich komme mit  oder wann fahrt ihr wieder in meiner nähe?



Treffpunkt: morgen abend 1900 in der Jahnarena in Hanau (alles weitere findest du in der vorhergehenden Posts). Am kommenden WE fahren wir sicher wieder - bist du schon wieder einsatzfähig?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @sofa: ....damit muß man aber auch mal freireiten gehen



Darum das Bike...  Möchte ja mein Horizont erweitern und bin gerne für solche sachen bzw. Training zu haben. 
Habe mich ja letztens am Dropen probiert. Aber da macht das Fusion schlapp.



			
				Dirtbike Freak schrieb:
			
		

> wo trefft ihr euch ich komme mit  oder wann fahrt ihr wieder in meiner nähe?


Wir haben morgen ein Stammtisch. Komm doch auch. Wir essen schön und reden über alles mögliche. Kennst du die Jahn Arena in Hanau?


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Rocky, bringst du mir bitte den NWD mal mit? Oder hat den noch der Kombi?  Dann möge er bitte den Sherpa geben. [shy]




Nee, Sherpas mog' isch net. Der Rocky hats schon seit 2 Wochen


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Juni 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


>




Stelle mir grade vor wie die "Silver Bullet" in die Kompression geht (der Höhe und der Länge nach ), wenn man es durch die Welle drischt


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Juni 2009)

Hatte ja schon für A'burg Schönbusch zugesagt, gleiches gilt auch für morsche 
Burger zu mir !


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Juni 2009)

Wenn man mittig vom Rahmen die Schnellspanner löst, sitzt man danach rechtwinklig drauf....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. Juni 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hatte ja schon für A'burg Schönbusch zugesagt, gleiches gilt auch für morsche
> Burger zu mir !



Nix da, du kriegst 'nen Specht. Das forderst du doch die ganze Zeit.

Rocky - THX


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juni 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> So und nu mal was anderes. Da ja das Wetter so toll ist, ist auch kurzerhand das Bike gekommen. Auf dem 1. Blick alles in Ordnung. Und man sieht das es nicht gerade *viel* bewegt worden ist.
> 
> Seht selbst.



Überall neue Räder  

Kleiner Tip, bloß nicht draufsetzen, da steigst Du nimmer ab 
Sieht  aus und der Anfangsbuchstaben stimmt auch 

Viel Spaß damit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Juni 2009)

@[email protected] zum glück habe ich noch nicht einmal drauf gesessen.

Habe aber leider entdeckt das ich die Bremsen entlüften müsste. Der Hebel lässt sich fast bis an dem Lenker drücken. Habe aber noch nicht erfassen können wo der Bremspunkt liegt.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2009)

Ziehe mal den Hebel bis an den Lenker bein fahren, das weist du wo der Vremspunkt ist!!!

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Juni 2009)

Hab gestern meine Bremsscheiben mal ordentlich sauber gemacht und Beläge getauscht. Zudem noch einen breiteren Lenker drauf, dass ich bissl mehr Platz hab. Jetzt bremst sie wieder recht brauchbar. Aber eine Dauerlösung ist die Bremse irgendwie nicht...

Rocky, wie ist es bei deiner Saint mit dem Wechsel der Beläge? Ist das auch so ein Akt wie bei der XTR von Ede? Schwanke momentan zwischen Code und Saint.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ziehe mal den Hebel bis an den Lenker bein fahren, das weist du wo der Vremspunkt ist!!!
> 
> // Rocky



Wie gesagt. Habe es gestern nur aufgebaut und noch kein Meter bewegt. Habe jetzt aber im Forum herausgefunden das man eine druckpunktverstellung vornehmen kann. Werde mir mal die Bedienungsanleitung vornehmen. Dess weiteren ist der Hebelweg bei der Formula Oro leider so lang. 
Ausprobieren und gucken.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hab gestern meine Bremsscheiben mal ordentlich sauber gemacht und Beläge getauscht. Zudem noch einen breiteren Lenker drauf, dass ich bissl mehr Platz hab. Jetzt bremst sie wieder recht brauchbar. Aber eine Dauerlösung ist die Bremse irgendwie nicht...
> 
> Rocky, wie ist es bei deiner Saint mit dem Wechsel der Beläge? Ist das auch so ein Akt wie bei der XTR von Ede? Schwanke momentan zwischen Code und Saint.



Die Beläge lassen sich leicht wechseln da sie schön groß sind ist es keine fummelei.
Muss nur das Rad raus und dann die Sicherungsschraube. Dauert ca 2Min. Pro Bremse.
Und entlüften geht auch gut du brauchst nur einen Schlauch und Bremsflüssigkeit. Keine Spritzen Adapter usw.....

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Juni 2009)

Ok, das hört sich gut an. Dass das Entlüften bei der Saint "einfach" seins oll, hab ich auch schon mehrfach gehört. Und die Bremsleistung der Saint ist schon mehr als beeindruckend. Dachte nur, dass es vielleicht ähnlich problematisch mit dem Belagswechsel sei, wie bei der XTR, denn laut Ede ist das ja schon eine größere Sache und eine ziemliche Fummelei.

Dann werd ich mal in den nächsten Wochen die Augen nach der Saint aufhalten. Die Formula kommt dann ans HT.


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (10. Juni 2009)

ja die jahn arena kenne ich, das ist die wo in der nähe dieser parkplatz ist oder, ich frage noch einen kollegen ob er mit kommen will, naja die wissen nicht was mit meiner rechten hand ist.Weil innen irgendwas gesplittert ist, aber soweit geht es eigentlich (freerider spüren keinen schmerz) gut ich frage um 13 uhr ob mein kollege noch mitfahren möchte. Und dann bin ich wahrscheinlich mit dem wheeler am start. Was fahren wir denn?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (10. Juni 2009)

Dirtbike Freak schrieb:


> ja die jahn arena kenne ich, das ist die wo in der nähe dieser parkplatz ist oder, ich frage noch einen kollegen ob er mit kommen will, naja die wissen nicht was mit meiner rechten hand ist.Weil innen irgendwas gesplittert ist, aber soweit geht es eigentlich (freerider spüren keinen schmerz) gut ich frage um 13 uhr ob mein kollege noch mitfahren möchte. Und dann bin ich wahrscheinlich mit dem wheeler am start. Was fahren wir denn?



Ich glaube du hast was falsch verstanden. Wir *fahren* heute *nichts*. Treffen uns um was zu *Essen* und *trinken*.

Ich denke das wir was am WE machen werden da das Wetter wieder positiver wird.


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Juni 2009)

So... Wochenendplanung finalisiert.

Samstag und Sonntag gehts nach Kranjska Gora zur DH Europameisterschaft 
und nächste Woche gehts zum UCI DH Worldcup nach Maribor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. Juni 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> So... Wochenendplanung finalisiert.
> 
> Samstag und Sonntag gehts nach Kranjska Gora zur DH Europameisterschaft
> und nächste Woche gehts zum UCI DH Worldcup nach Maribor...



Jazzman,
langsam aber sicher keimt in mir ein gewisser Neid auf 

Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## missmarple (10. Juni 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Samstag und Sonntag gehts nach Kranjska Gora zur DH Europameisterschaft
> und nächste Woche gehts zum UCI DH Worldcup nach Maribor...



Sauber!!!  

Viel Spass!


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. Juni 2009)

beneidenswert? am äussersten zipfel der ostmark, quasi schon jugoschlawinien, zu hausen finde ich nicht zwingend beneidenswert. ist aber wie der rest auch geschmackssache.
erfolgte der umzug freiwillig? oder wurde er mit geld erzwungen?

ich freue mich darauf am wochenende bei (wahrscheinlich) besten wetter die taunushöhen zu ershuttlen und behende bergab zu flitzen...

jazzman wünsche ich auch viel spass.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juni 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hab gestern meine Bremsscheiben mal ordentlich sauber gemacht und Beläge getauscht. Zudem noch einen breiteren Lenker drauf, dass ich bissl mehr Platz hab. Jetzt bremst sie wieder recht brauchbar. Aber eine Dauerlösung ist die Bremse irgendwie nicht...
> 
> Rocky, wie ist es bei deiner Saint mit dem Wechsel der Beläge? Ist das auch so ein Akt wie bei der XTR von Ede? Schwanke momentan zwischen Code und Saint.





rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Die Beläge lassen sich leicht wechseln da sie schön groß sind ist es keine fummelei.
> Muss nur das Rad raus und dann die Sicherungsschraube. Dauert ca 2Min. Pro Bremse.
> Und entlüften geht auch gut du brauchst nur einen Schlauch und Bremsflüssigkeit. Keine Spritzen Adapter usw.....
> 
> // Rocky



Bei der Bremsleistung ist die Code ganz vorne dabei. Preislich allerdings etwas teurer als die Saint.

Das Entlüften mit den Avid Kit (2 Spritzen) ist vielleicht etwas umständlicher als bei der Saint. Aber mit etwas Routine geht's eigentlich recht einfach. Hibike hat im Katalog ein Video zum Entlüften von Avid Brakes eingestellt, das findest du wenn du nach dem Kit suchst.


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (10. Juni 2009)

achso ich will euch ja erstmal kennenlernen^^ also erst wenn ihr fahrt komme ich mal dazu.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> beneidenswert? am äussersten zipfel der ostmark, quasi schon jugoschlawinien, zu hausen finde ich nicht zwingend beneidenswert. ist aber wie der rest auch geschmackssache.
> erfolgte der umzug freiwillig? oder wurde er mit geld erzwungen?
> 
> ich freue mich darauf am wochenende bei (wahrscheinlich) besten wetter die taunushöhen zu ershuttlen und behende bergab zu flitzen...
> ...



Der Eine wohnt in diesem Lande, der Andere fährt Gefährte aus selbigem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Bei der Bremsleistung ist die Code ganz vorne dabei. Preislich allerdings etwas teurer als die Saint.
> 
> Das Entlüften mit den Avid Kit (2 Spritzen) ist vielleicht etwas umständlicher als bei der Saint. Aber mit etwas Routine geht's eigentlich recht einfach. Hibike hat im Katalog ein Video zum Entlüften von Avid Brakes eingestellt, das findest du wenn du nach dem Kit suchst.



Na ja ob sie teurer ist?
Blöd ist nur, wenn nach dem belagwechsel entlüftet werden muss.......


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Der Eine wohnt in diesem Lande, der Andere fährt Gefährte aus selbigem.



ein anderer wiederum wohnt in of und philosophiert auch wie ein dort wohnender...


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. Juni 2009)

ich hab einen satz hayes mag plus 3 paar beläge in sturzpimppatina zu verkaufen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. Juni 2009)

weshalb sollte man ne juicy nach dem belagwechsel entlüften müssen? 
bitte um erklärung!


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Juni 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Jazzman,
> langsam aber sicher keimt in mir ein gewisser Neid auf
> 
> Viel Spaß dabei


Der Ryanair Flug nach Klagenfurt kostet für nächstes Wochenende 59,- . Ich hab noch Platz im Auto... 



dschugaschwili schrieb:


> erfolgte der umzug freiwillig? oder wurde er mit geld erzwungen?


ich hab mich freiwillig vom geld locken lassen und bis jetzt habe ich es noch nicht bereut so viele bikespots in greifbarer nähe zu haben.


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. Juni 2009)

na dann weiterhin viel spass mit den handgreiflichkeiten. und dem gold.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. Juni 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Der Ryanair Flug nach Klagenfurt kostet für nächstes Wochenende 59,- . Ich hab noch Platz im Auto...
> 
> 
> :



Das wäre echt mal zu überlegen, allerdings benötige ich für etwaige Entscheidungen immer einen langen Vorlauf. 
Aber besuchen werde ich dich bestimmt nochmal... 

Gruß,
Marco

PS: Dschuga, wann willste denn fahren?


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> weshalb sollte man ne juicy nach dem belagwechsel entlüften müssen?
> bitte um erklärung!



Frag mal den Bruder was an seiner Code nach dem belagwechsel los war.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Das wäre echt mal zu überlegen, allerdings benötige ich für etwaige Entscheidungen immer einen langen Vorlauf.
> Aber besuchen werde ich dich bestimmt nochmal...
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Kommst du heute Abend oder brauchst du mehr Vorlauf?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juni 2009)

Na ja, ein freundlicher Helfer hat, als das Bike auf dem Kopf stand, wild am Hebel gepumpt - dabei hat sie Luft gezogen.

Egal - ein kleiner technischer Dienst im Keller in Nähe der Getränkevorräte und schon funzte sie wieder.

Die Code kostet um die 400 Euronen, die Saint ist da doch etwas günstiger zu haben. Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Na ja, ein freundlicher Helfer hat, als das Bike auf dem Kopf stand, wild am Hebel gepumpt - dabei hat sie Luft gezogen.
> 
> Egal - ein kleiner technischer Dienst im Keller in Nähe der Getränkevorräte und schon funzte sie wieder.
> 
> Die Code kostet um die 400 Euronen, die Saint ist da doch etwas günstiger zu haben. Oder irre ich mich?



Blöd war nur das ohne das pumpen die Kolben im Sattel nicht zurück gingen.
Ich weis nicht wie das normalerweise funktioniert.

Bei den Preisen musst du rechnen das bei der aint oft keine Scheiben dabei sind.


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Juni 2009)

Naja, so groß ist der Preisunterschied gar nicht mal.
Bei Actionsports gibts die Code für 298,- und bei Bike-Discount die Saint für 260,- jeweils Paarpreis ohne Scheiben.


----------



## dschugaschwili (10. Juni 2009)

am besten beide kaufen: die wirtschaft braucht jeden euro und man hat ersatz im hause...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Kommst du heute Abend oder brauchst du mehr Vorlauf?



 man bist du gemein!

wahrscheinlich erscheine ich nicht...euch trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. Juni 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> man bist du gemein!
> 
> wahrscheinlich erscheine ich nicht...euch trotzdem viel Spaß.



War nur eine Frage.


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2009)

scheint de vorlauf nicht zu reichen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. Juni 2009)

Da ist nur der Kulmi schuld. Er hat uns nur eine gute Woche vorher über den Stammtisch informiert. 

Es ist sooo schwer gutes Personal zu finden.


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Juni 2009)

Jazz : Die XTR Beläge lassen sich auch ganz easy wechseln, hatte nur Probleme den Kolben zurück zu drücken. Ich würde die Saint nehmen.Die Code ist aber auch eine Top Bremse.


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. Juni 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Jazz : Die XTR Beläge lassen sich auch ganz easy wechseln, hatte nur Probleme den Kolben zurück zu drücken. Ich würde die Saint nehmen.Die Code ist aber auch eine Top Bremse.



Achso... Hmm, dann hab ich das wohl falsch verstanden. Hatte in Erinnerung, dass du gesagt hast, du hättest kein Bock mehr auf die XTR Bremse, weil die kleinsten Arbeiten daran immer in einem riesen Aufwand enden und ein Bremsbelagswechsel nicht ganz ohne sei... 

Wie dem auch sei... Wenn die Urlaubskasse gefüllt ist, werden zum Sommer hin die Saint Wurfanker montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (10. Juni 2009)

hier nochmal alles wegen sonntag im freireiterrevier
wir wollen den bus um 13:04 nehmen

treffen ne 15 stunde vorher, also 12:49  hier

für die zu spät kommer, der bus fährt an der UBahn station ab, nicht auf dem parkplatz


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. Juni 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hier nochmal alles wegen sonntag im freireiterrevier
> wir wollen den bus um 13:04 nehmen
> 
> treffen ne 15 stunde vorher, also 12:49  hier
> ...



AyAy, Käpt'n !

Btw., das 'Mexican Style' hatte nicht sooo viel mit Mexican zu tun. Die untergejubelten geschnippelten Pepperoni waren aus der Türkei o.ä. und haben mich innerlich tierisch verbrannt. Auch nach dem 4ten Espresso heute morgen wills nicht besser werden 
Der Rest war lecker und das Meeting hat auch Spaß gemacht


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (11. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen,
war echt gut gestern Abend..wie immer.


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. Juni 2009)

Bin jetzt auch wach.


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. Juni 2009)

Moin: Bin um 1300 mit PKW in Alzenau Waldrand Nähe Welle.

Jazz: Kein Bock mehr auf XTR Bremse stimmt weil in Finale und beim Freireiten überfordert.


----------



## Kulminator (12. Juni 2009)

Moin, aua ... mir ist, als ob ich gestern schwere Gartenarbeit gemacht hätte  

Wochenendbiker: wie siehts *Samstag* mit einer gepflegten *Hahnenkammrunde* aus?? 

ABER: nicht zu spät los, ich muss rechtzeitig abends auf nen Geburtstag. *Treffpunkt 1130 B8* wäre mir recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin, aua ... mir ist, als ob ich gestern schwere Gartenarbeit gemacht hätte
> 
> Wochenendbiker: wie siehts *Samstag* mit einer gepflegten *Hahnenkammrunde* aus??
> 
> ABER: nicht zu spät los, ich muss rechtzeitig abends auf nen Geburtstag. *Treffpunkt 1130 B8* wäre mir recht.



Mit was für nem Gerät willste denn fahren? Ich hätte nämlich sehr viel Lust mal wieder mit euch zu fahren, kann aber nur schweres Gerät anbieten!

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Kulminator (12. Juni 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Mit was für nem Gerät willste denn fahren? Ich hätte nämlich sehr viel Lust mal wieder mit euch zu fahren, kann aber nur schweres Gerät anbieten!
> 
> Gruß,
> Marco



"schweres Gerät" hört sich nach passender Materialwahl an....  

Kommst du zur B8?


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (12. Juni 2009)

habe ein neues bike erstanden was mir nun zugesendet wird (hoffentlich) fÃ¼r 605â¬  aus dem bikemarkt

hier mal ein bild vom bike:





ist ein bergwerk moonraker 98


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Juni 2009)

Werde jetzt mal weiter nach meiner Uhr am HK suchen...

Morgen ist Willingen angesagt.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Juni 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Werde jetzt mal weiter nach meiner Uhr am HK suchen...
> 
> Morgen ist Willingen angesagt.



Bin gerade wieder nach Hause gekomen. Wäre doch mitgekomen.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (12. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> "schweres Gerät" hört sich nach passender Materialwahl an....
> 
> Kommst du zur B8?



Bin um 11.30 da. Wer kommt denn sonst noch?
Bis morgen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (12. Juni 2009)

Ich bin platt!
War mit Zilli und Uwe in Bad Kreuznach.
Geile Gegend muss man mal gemacht haben.
Mache morgen Pause. Sehen uns dann am Sonntag im Taunus.

// rocky


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin, aua ... mir ist, als ob ich gestern schwere Gartenarbeit gemacht hätte
> 
> Wochenendbiker: wie siehts *Samstag* mit einer gepflegten *Hahnenkammrunde* aus??
> 
> ABER: nicht zu spät los, ich muss rechtzeitig abends auf nen Geburtstag. *Treffpunkt 1130 B8* wäre mir recht.



Das habe ich ja übersehen.
Werde um 11.30 Uhr an der B8 sein.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. Juni 2009)

War heute mit meinem Münchner Kumpel unterwegs. Das volle Programm, über 50km und 1000hm im Spessartwölferevier...
Birkenhainer, Spielen an der Barbarossequelle, rüber zum Klappermühlchentrail, dort ein paar mal hoch und runter, dann Alzenau, über den Giftberg auf den Kamm zum Gasthof, futtern, hintern Haus runter mit Speed, rein in unseren Lieblingstrail, wieder nach Alzenau, Michelbach, Wanderheim, Ri. Buchberg, Limestrail, Buchberg, dort noch ein bissl spielen, zurück, Birkenhainer und dann die alkfreien Weizen. Wir waren platt und der Herr war schwer beeindruckt. 
Danach noch Techniktraining zu Hause und der Rasen war danach auch schwer beeindruckt.
Morgen Willingen  bei vermutlich bestem Wetter. Ach ja, und dann der Taunus.
Was für ein WoEn


----------



## Kulminator (13. Juni 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Bin um 11.30 da. Wer kommt denn sonst noch?
> Bis morgen.





SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja übersehen.
> Werde um 11.30 Uhr an der B8 sein.



na dann wirds ja heute wieder voll im Spessart... 
bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Juni 2009)

*Also:* Nach der Ausfahrt heute, bei diesem geilen Wetter muss ich doch meinen das das Bike , *Mega Mässig* ist wie er hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sagen würde.

Anfänglich der Tour hat sich bestätigt das das Bike " Wiesentauglich" ist. Schon mal der 1. haken an der " Bike Tauglichkeitsliste" abgehakt.
Nach der fahrt auf den HK muss ich sagen das es auch klettern kann.
Nach den ersten metern Abwerts hat sich mein bisslang größtes problem, das die Bremsen irgendwie nicht richtig funktionieren, nicht bestätigt. Hätte die Titanic die Chance gehabt diesen Anker zu werfen würde sie heute noch durch die Meere schippern.  
Nach noch zögerlichen metern Bergab wurde dann mittig immer mehr Speed aufgenommen.
Spätestens nach unzähligen male durch das GROßE Loch, war ich mir sicher das das Bike super Funktioniert. Und dann gleich weiter zur Welle. Diese Kompression...auch kein Problem. 
Nach 2 mal durchfahrung der Schlangenkurven habe ich auch noch gemerkt das das Bike auch argil und wendig ist.
Im ganzen war die Tour heute Super da wirklich alles mit dabei war. Und ich konnte das Bike wirklich fast überall antesten.

Achso und ein Hasen haben wir auch gerettet.


----------



## Kulminator (13. Juni 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> *Also:* Nach der Ausfahrt heute, bei diesem geilen Wetter muss ich doch meinen das das Bike , *Mega Mässig* ist wie er hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja ja, unser Spanier und die Bunnies ...  

klasse Runde heute. Nachdem wir die Uhr von Patrick nicht finden konnten, müssen wir woohl demnächst wieder eine Suchaktion machen... 

@ Sofa: willkommen im Club der Langbeinigen...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ja ja, unser Spanier und die Bunnies ...



Is ja auch ein schniecke Jung....


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. Juni 2009)

Ich hab euch auch lieb 
Allerdings war mir der Hase viel zu haarig   das wäre nur eine Kuschelbeziehung geworden 

Die Tour war echt super Jungs...hatte viel Spaß bei tollem Wetter mit super Leuten. Freu mich schon auf morgen. Da lassen wir es richtig krachen!

Schönen Abend noch,
Marco


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. Juni 2009)

Willingen war geil


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Juni 2009)

Das Bild sieht verdammt gut aus. Super getroffen. Ich denke das es an diesem Tag nicht an Action gefehlt hat.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Juni 2009)

Noch so'n Ding, weiter unten auf der Strecke. Da hebt er ab, der Adler...




Btw., hoffe schwer, dass wir heute im Taunus nicht so weit fliegen müssen...meine Flugfedern sind gestutzt


----------



## Zilli (14. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich bin platt!
> War mit Zilli und Uwe in Bad Kreuznach.
> Geile Gegend muss man mal gemacht haben.
> Mache morgen Pause. Sehen uns dann am Sonntag im Taunus.
> ...


schaut mal wie ekstatisch ein Wolf dort werden kann ...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (14. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie habe ich heute ein paar Personen am Feldberg vermisst...woran kann das liegen? 

Habt was verpasst Jungs, war echt geil! 

Bis demnächst mal wieder,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtbike Freak (14. Juni 2009)

will morgen endlich mit wo fahrt ihr denn?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Juni 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich heute ein paar Personen am Feldberg vermisst...woran kann das liegen?
> 
> Habt was verpasst Jungs, war echt geil!
> 
> ...



Irgendwie sind unsere Planungen kurzfristik aus dem ruder gelaufen und wir haben dann auf den HK geswitcht. Das wie ich finde sich aber nicht negativ ausgwirkt hat. Haben mal wieder super rumgespielt, wie die Kinder... 
Aber es klappt bestimmt noch mal und ihr seid nicht das letzte mal im Taunus gefahren.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (14. Juni 2009)

Dirtbike Freak schrieb:


> will morgen endlich mit wo fahrt ihr denn?



Ich denke Morgen geht nicht viel. Guck doch einfach immer wieder mal rein.


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Juni 2009)

So...
Wir sind zurück von der Downhill Europameisterschaft in Kranjska Gora. 
Der Schweizer Nick Beer ist neuer Europameister. Markus Klausmann belegte einen guten 8. Platz. Bei den Damen gab es Gold, Silber und Bronze für Frankreich und bei den Juniorinnen hat unsere Leoni Dickerhoff Silber für Deutschland geholt.

Fotos kommen morgen...


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. Juni 2009)

Downhill Europameisterschaft - Kranjska Gora
(weitere Fotos im Album)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. Juni 2009)

Hhmm, ein leichtes Gefälle ist zu erahnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Juni 2009)

Das mittlere Bild ist gut. Wie er auf dich zukommt... Super. Denke hast genauso viel Spaß gehabt wie die anderen in Willingen.


----------



## Kulminator (15. Juni 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich heute ein paar Personen am Feldberg vermisst...woran kann das liegen?



... unerwarteter Familienbesuch. Da ich aber meine Family so selten zu Gesicht bekomme, hab ich gestern meine Prioritäten kurzerhand geändert... 

aber ihr hattet ja viel Spass - wie auf den vielen Bilder zu erkennen ist. 


Vorankündigung für diese Woche : Mittwoch wirds Wetter wieder sommerlich. Abends bricht ein Uhrensuchkommendo Richtung Hahnenkamm auf  ... Treffpunkt frühestens 1830 an der B8....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Vorankündigung für diese Woche : Mittwoch wirds Wetter wieder sommerlich. Abends bricht ein Uhrensuchkommendo Richtung Hahnenkamm auf  ... Treffpunkt frühestens 1830 an der B8....



Würde mitmachen. WENN es meinen Hals besser oder nicht schlimmer geht. Habe mir irgendwie beim 1. Tag Uhrensuche den Hals gereizt ( Hals schmerzen ).


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Juni 2009)

Ich kann heute nicht  . Habe mir irgendeine Seuche eingefangen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Juni 2009)

Ich fahr heute um 1630 zum HK. Wenn noch jemand nachkommen will, Treffpunkt Eingang zur Welle, per Handy.


----------



## Kulminator (17. Juni 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich fahr heute um 1630 zum HK. Wenn noch jemand nachkommen will, Treffpunkt Eingang zur Welle, per Handy.



bin dabei ... 

der 1830 Termin ist damit nicht mehr aktuell...


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. Juni 2009)

Gestern war ja noch gutes Wetter...und davor hats ja massiv geregnet.
Was macht der Waldschadensbericht?
Bin grade auf Seminar auf der südöstlichen Seite des HK. Grüße an die Wölfe & -innen
Der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juni 2009)

Was 'ne Ruhe hier. Habt ihr die Sommerpause eingeläutet? 

Wie sieht's denn dieses WE aus, geht 'ne Runde zusammen?


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Juni 2009)

Ich fahr um 1400 zum HK.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juni 2009)

Die Baustelle hält mich länger als geplant gefangen. Heute wird's nichts mehr.

Wie sieht's morgen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Juni 2009)

So, 1300 Uhr B8 ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> So, 1300 Uhr B8 ?


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juni 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> So, 1300 Uhr B8 ?



wenn es mir gelingt, rechtzeitig wieder alle Teile der Manitou lagerichtig zusammenzusetzen, bin ich auch dabei. Melde mich, falls es nicht klappt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2009)

Dann komm halt mit der Zicke.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Dann komm halt mit der Zicke.



bei der ist Luft in der hinteren Bremse ... 

ABER die Manitou funzt wieder wie neu.... 

ERGO: ich reise heute komfortabel ... wenn das Wetter mitspielt? Hier zieht gerade ein fettes Gewitter auf....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2009)

Hier auch. Und nun?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2009)

Update - neuer Starttermin für die stillen Mitleser: 13.30 h.


----------



## Kulminator (21. Juni 2009)

ach, was war das heute wieder eine entspannte Runde auf unseren Lieblingsgipfel ... 

und fast nicht nassgeworden....


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Juni 2009)

So... Back from Maribor Worldcup... 
Nach der Schlammschlacht gestern beim 4x war heute bestes Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wenn es mir gelingt, rechtzeitig wieder alle Teile der Manitou lagerichtig zusammenzusetzen, bin ich auch dabei. Melde mich, falls es nicht klappt.





Kulminator schrieb:


> ABER die Manitou funzt wieder wie neu....


Demnach war mein Link wohl nicht ganz umsonst und es hatt soweit geklappt. Und ist die Stance nun gleich oder ähnlich wie die Sherman aufgebaut


----------



## Kulminator (22. Juni 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Demnach war mein Link wohl nicht ganz umsonst und es hatt soweit geklappt. Und ist die Stance nun gleich oder ähnlich wie die Sherman aufgebaut



Deine Hinweise sind doch noch nie ganz umsonst gewesen... 

Die Stance ist schon anders aufgebaut als die Sherman, aber mit deinem Link + die englischen Beschreibungen auf der Answer-Seite hatte ich eine ganz gute Basis, um mit dem Schrauben anzufangen. Ist alles halb so wild...


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Juni 2009)

Hier ein paar Fotos vom Weltcup in Maribor...
(Weitere Fotos im Album)

Kieran Bennet




Tobias Sieber




Michael Hannah




Steve Peat




Gee Atherton




Greg Minnaar


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (22. Juni 2009)

mann ich habe mein bergwerk immernoch nicht bei mir  ansonsten wäre ich mitgefahren


----------



## Kulminator (23. Juni 2009)

Veranstaltungshinweis für heute abend:

heute abend NR in der Steinheimer Altstadt (Altstadtfest und Sonnwendfeuer)...


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juni 2009)

Hi,

werden so ab 20 Uhr da sein!
Bruder wollte auch noch kommen. Melde mich bei dir.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (23. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> werden so ab 20 Uhr da sein!
> Bruder wollte auch noch kommen. Melde mich bei dir.
> ...



mal sehen, ob wir uns in der Menge sehen ....


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Juni 2009)

Hab hier ein CPU Problem wonach mein Bruder um 2000 schauen will...


----------



## _jazzman_ (23. Juni 2009)

@[email protected] Bissl verspätet, aber hier sind die versprochenen Fotos...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (24. Juni 2009)

Schöne Grüsse aus dem schönen Dresden. Bin dann am Montag wieder da und dann habe ich lust auf eine Runde Biken. Immer nur essen und Trinken tut mein Körper nicht gut.


----------



## Kulminator (24. Juni 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Schöne Grüsse aus dem schönen Dresden. Bin dann am Montag wieder da und dann habe ich lust auf eine Runde Biken. Immer nur essen und Trinken tut mein Körper nicht gut.



schon wieder MaMa Urlaub?? 


Also heute abend muss ich unbedingt mal wieder aufs Bike...


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Juni 2009)

Ich fahr heute um 1600 zum HK.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (24. Juni 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> @[email protected] Bissl verspätet, aber hier sind die versprochenen Fotos...



Hallo Jazz,
coole Lösung und danke für die Info.


----------



## Kulminator (24. Juni 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich fahr heute um 1600 zum HK.



komme wahrscheinlich nicht vor 1800 los ... fahre heut was Höhenmeterfreies...


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Juni 2009)

Heute Abend jemand am Start?
Würde mich mal so gegen 1830 auf den Weg machen und ein bissl durch den Wald fräsen bevor es zu gewittern anfängt.

Ansonsten am Samstag ab 12e


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Juni 2009)

Heute nix mehr, aber SA 1300 B8 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (26. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich kann nur am So.
Macht mal was aus, melde mich dan ob ich mit komme.

// Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Juni 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute nix mehr, aber SA 1300 B8 ?



Hat sich somit auch erledigt. Ja, 1300


----------



## Kulminator (26. Juni 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute nix mehr, aber SA 1300 B8 ?



Sa 1300 könnte auch bei mir klappen - Sonntag geht bei mir nix....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Juni 2009)

Ich wähle aus den reichhaltigen Tourenangeboten und entscheide spontan.


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juni 2009)

Moin, muss heute leider passen. 

Mein Arm zickt - muss die Woche unbedingt zum Doc und die Ursachen abklären lassen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin, muss heute leider passen.
> 
> Mein Arm zickt - muss die Woche unbedingt zum Doc und die Ursachen abklären lassen...



NO GOOD !!! 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (27. Juni 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin, muss heute leider passen.
> 
> Mein Arm zickt - muss die Woche unbedingt zum Doc und die Ursachen abklären lassen...



Hallo Kulmi,
lass das mit dem Arm bloß nicht schleifen...
Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung und bis bald
Gruß
Marco


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Juni 2009)

Ich verschieb meine Radaktivitäten auf morgen.


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Juni 2009)

morgen, morgen, nur nicht heute,
sagen alle faulen leute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. Juni 2009)

Obacht mein Froind, obacht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Juni 2009)

Das war geilomat, heute 
Trails gut, Wetter gut. Und die Zecke habe ich auch gleich gefunden und gezogen.


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juni 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und die Zecke habe ich auch gleich gefunden und gezogen.



hab mir neulich am HK auch eine eingefangen. Die Drecksbiester warten nicht mal bis du zuhause zur Ruhe kommst - die saugen sich unterwegs noch fest...


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Juni 2009)

Fährt heute jemand ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Juni 2009)

Kann mich noch nicht so richtig entscheiden.


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Juni 2009)

Rocky : Wie wäre es mit 1300 oder 1400 B8 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Juni 2009)

ok. 14 Uhr B8.


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Juni 2009)

Bruder was ist mit dir?


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Juni 2009)




----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Juni 2009)

Morsche. Was soll denn sein? Soll ich euch etwa unbeaufsichtigt lassen?

Bis nachher.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Juni 2009)

So bin auch wieder im Lande, besser gesagt auf Arbeit. 

Bin also wieder für alle Schandtaten bereit. 

@ [email protected] welchen Hintergrund hat das mit der Vermessung der Gabel ( wenn ich fragen darf ). Ist das eine neue?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Juni 2009)

Das ist die moderne Version der Gabelabsenkung.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Das ist die moderne Version der Gabelabsenkung.



Und nachher auch als Gürtel zu verwenden. Praktisch


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> So bin auch wieder im Lande, besser gesagt auf Arbeit.
> 
> Bin also wieder für alle Schandtaten bereit.



welcome back, Monsieur... 

An welche Art Schandtaten denkst du denn? Die mit den Langbeinigen etwa?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Juni 2009)

Wie sieht's denn aus, fahren wir unter der Woche noch mal was?


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn aus, fahren wir unter der Woche noch mal was?



Sag mir wann?
Sag mir wo?

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (30. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Sag mir wann?
> Sag mir wo?
> 
> // Rocky



genau.... lass mal hören?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Juni 2009)

Ich hab' Urlaub, dann kann ich so weitreichende Entscheidungen nicht treffen.

Ich bin schon froh, dass ich mich am kommenden Montag für einen Ausflug nach Winterberg durchringen konnte.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich hab' Urlaub, dann kann ich so weitreichende Entscheidungen nicht treffen.
> 
> Ich bin schon froh, dass ich mich am kommenden Montag für einen Ausflug nach Winterberg durchringen konnte.



eine Runde Mitleid für unseren Bruder...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. Juni 2009)

Was ist heute mit unserem Dienstags treffen?? Wenn es nicht gerade regnet.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juni 2009)

hab erst Donnerstag Termin bei meinem Doc - bis dahin mach ich piano...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. Juni 2009)

Bruder:
Wie wäre es am Mittwoch so gegen 18:30 oder 19 Uhr? Das Wetter soll sich ja noch halten und vielleicht kann man das ganze mit einem Besuch im Biergarten verbinden...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Juni 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Bruder:
> Wie wäre es am Mittwoch so gegen 18:30 oder 19 Uhr? Das Wetter soll sich ja noch halten und vielleicht kann man das ganze mit einem Besuch im Biergarten verbinden...



Confirmed. Sag an wie's dir passt.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. Juni 2009)

Dann würde ich sagen 18:30 Uhr.
Wo wollen wir fahren? Mir ist das egal...du entscheidest.


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juni 2009)

Mich hat zwar keiner gefragt aber ich könnte um 18.30Uhr an der HM sein.

// Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Juni 2009)

Taunus? Einmal auf den Altkönig und zurück?

Wo kehren wir im Anschluß ein?


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Taunus? Einmal auf den Altkönig und zurück?
> 
> Wo kehren wir im Anschluß ein?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. Juni 2009)

Alles klar...damit steht die Sache! Dann bis morgen 
Gruß Marco


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juni 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Alles klar...damit steht die Sache! Dann bis morgen
> Gruß Marco


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Juni 2009)

Nix da, nicht so vorschnell. gar nichts ist geklärt.

W.O. ist die anschließende Einkehr? 

Nichts machen die Buben richtig - es ist soo schwer gutes Personal zu finden.


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn du so lange offline bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. Juni 2009)

Rischtig!!!


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Juni 2009)

Heute zu schwül. HM unter der Woche nicht zu schaffen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Juni 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Rischtig!!!



Was willst du denn jetzt?


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juni 2009)

Bleibts dabei?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (30. Juni 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was willst du denn jetzt?



Ich wollt nur mal was sagen ;-)
also bleibts nu dabei oder was? Wo könnten wir denn einkehren?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Juni 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bleibts dabei?



Aber sicher doch. Es ist eben nur die eine Frage unbeantwortet.


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Juni 2009)

Alles sehr verlockend...gehe morgen bei entsprechendem Wetter aber lieber mit Fraa Struwwelisch auf Übungsparcours. Der Sommerurlaub naht


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juni 2009)

Bring sie mit im Taunus kann man auch üben.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Juli 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Alles sehr verlockend...gehe morgen bei entsprechendem Wetter aber lieber mit Fraa Struwwelisch auf Übungsparcours. Der Sommerurlaub naht



Wann und wo willst du denn Üben? Vielleicht habe ich auch lust.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Juli 2009)

Ist noch etwas vage, bis wann ich zu Hause bin. Wollte allerdings zw. 1830 und 1900 los. Das Ziel ist der Weg - oder - der Weg ist das Ziel. Keine Ahnung ob wir mit dem ganz schweren Geschoß runter wollen (da muß ich das Ding ja hochtreten oder schieben) oder mit den 2 Zicken. Entscheidet sich erst kurz vorher. Aber mit der Zicke kann man ja auch Welle fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Juli 2009)

Ach so wolltest zum HK. Dachte an den Märchensee da du " Üben " geschrieben hattest.

Schreibe einfach wann du losmachst.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Juli 2009)

Bleibt's bei 18.30 h an der Hohemark?


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Juli 2009)

Fängst du jetzt an?
Aber die Frage ist berechtigt, wie soll das Wetter werden?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Juli 2009)

Keine Ahnung. Gewitter sollen möglich sein. Das behaupten die Kachelmänner zumindest.

Aber hier ist's in den letzten Tagen immer wieder dunkel aufgezogen und trotzdem kein Tropfen gefallen. 

Sag halt an.


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Juli 2009)

An! (1830 HM)


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Juli 2009)




----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Juli 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ach so wolltest zum HK. Dachte an den Märchensee da du " Üben " geschrieben hattest.
> 
> Schreibe einfach wann du losmachst.



Hast' ja recht. Ist kürzere Anfahrt und zum Droppen üben ist's auch gut. Nur, die Schnaken fressen uns auf. Am HK zapfen uns die Bremsen an.
Muß mich mit FS abstimmen, melde mich rechtzeitig


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. Juli 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Gewitter sollen möglich sein. Das behaupten die Kachelmänner zumindest.
> 
> Aber hier ist's in den letzten Tagen immer wieder dunkel aufgezogen und trotzdem kein Tropfen gefallen.
> 
> Sag halt an.



In Oberrad regnet es....
und nu?


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. Juli 2009)

jetzt regnet es nicht mehr....tja dann werde ich wohl losfahren müssen/dürfen 
Sehen uns an der HM.

Sollte sich was ändern, bitte info per Handy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Juli 2009)

War ja mal super looper duper... an dem Märchensee. Wie die Hasen sind wir gesprungen und gedropt 
Und ein dreistufigen drop haben wir auch noch aus gemacht...  

Und man sollte nicht denken das man beim rumspielen keine Luft und Ausdauer brauch... *schwitz*


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2009)

und die Fliegen haben sich gefreut


----------



## rocky_mountain (1. Juli 2009)

Das war mal wieder eine geschmeidige Tour!!!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. Juli 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das war mal wieder eine geschmeidige Tour!!!



Aber mal ganz sicher! Und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (1. Juli 2009)

Zügig war's.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (3. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen,
ich würde heute sofern es das Wetter zulässt gerne mal auf den HK fahren. Besteht Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (3. Juli 2009)

Gibts was Neues von den Spessartwölfe-FR-Shirts?


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Juli 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Gibts was Neues von den Spessartwölfe-FR-Shirts?



Nicht wirklich...bin gerade fully busy im neuen Job, noch 2 Wochen bis zum Urlaub, dann muss der Laden auch mal ohne mich laufen können. Ausserdem ists so heiß und schwül daß ich abends auch nicht kreativ denken kann


----------



## Kulminator (3. Juli 2009)

der Doc meint, dass mein Arm o.k. ist. Im Röntgen war nix Auffälliges zu erkennen. 

Woher die Schmerzen kommen, konnte er aber nicht genau feststellen. Ne CT ist mit den Schrauben net möglich - also soll ich am besten all das machen, was mir Spass macht... 

Da ich heute Urlaub hatte, war ich schon in früh morgens unterwegs. Ab Mittag ist die Hitze unerträglich - da machts Biken keinen Spass. 

Was am WE geht, weiss ich noch nicht - jedenfalls keine Nachmittagstour - es sei denn, es wird spürbar kühler...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Juli 2009)

Um hier mal ein bischen leben einzuflößen:

*Wer hat denn lust Morgen mit auf dem Hahnenkamm zu kommen. Die Startzeit ist bei mir variabel.​*
Vieleicht gibt es janoch jemanden der Lust auf Uhrensuche hat.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juli 2009)

Ich mach das wetterabhängig. Bei der Hitze muss ich mich da nicht hochplagen.

Mal was anderes: Ede, kannst du schon Vollzug melden?


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Juli 2009)

HK morgen ist o.k. Wann ?

Bruder: Doc G. will am 08.07. das Bike aufbauen.


----------



## Kulminator (4. Juli 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Um hier mal ein bischen leben einzuflößen:
> 
> *Wer hat denn lust Morgen mit auf dem Hahnenkamm zu kommen. Die Startzeit ist bei mir variabel.​*
> Vieleicht gibt es janoch jemanden der Lust auf Uhrensuche hat.



mal sehen... 

wenn ich nicht verschlafe, bin ich morgen früh in Hochstadt beim IM. Alles weitere ist wetterabhängig. Wenns wieder so heiss wird, ist mir den Aufstieg zum HK zu schweisstreibend...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. Juli 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> HK morgen ist o.k. Wann ?
> 
> Bruder: Doc G. will am 08.07. das Bike aufbauen.



Da bin ich aber gespannt. Erbitte umgehende Berichterstattung.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Juli 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> HK morgen ist o.k. Wann ?
> 
> Bruder: Doc G. will am 08.07. das Bike aufbauen.



Morgen,
mir ist es egal. Ich sage einfach mal 13.00 Uhr B8.
Wenn du magst geht es auch früher oder später.


----------



## Mtb Ede (5. Juli 2009)

Sofa : Bin um 1300 an der B8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Juli 2009)

Super.
Noch wer?

@[email protected] Kannst du, wen es nicht zu umstädlich ist, den Sattel mitbringen. Das wir das auch mal hinter uns haben.


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juli 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Super.
> Noch wer?



sorry, heute wirds nix bei mir... Wahrscheinlich mach ich morgen noch einen Tag Urlaub - hat jemand morgen Lust auf ne längere Tour??


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Juli 2009)

Morgen fahren Tom, Rocky und ich nach Winterberg. Hast du Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. Juli 2009)

Super Tour heute. Die Birkenheiner hat jetzt ein ganz anders Gesicht.... im Positiven natürlich. 
HK rockt auch immer wieder.

Ich war heute aber so platt. Ich hatte die letzten Kilometer keine Lust mehr. Owohl ich genug getrunken habe. Das nenne ich mal ein Hungerast....


----------



## Kulminator (5. Juli 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morgen fahren Tom, Rocky und ich nach Winterberg. Hast du Lust mitzukommen?



danke fürs Angebot, will euch aber nicht unnötig aufhalten ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Juli 2009)

Schnickschnack. Da kannst du keinen aufhalten. Jeder fährt so wie er es mag.


----------



## Zilli (5. Juli 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Schnickschnack. Da kannst du keinen aufhalten. Jeder fährt so wie er es mag.


So wenn er denn nicht zur A****** müsste 

Euch viel Spasssss


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Juli 2009)

Gerüchten zufolge war von einem freien Tag die Rede.

Wann sieht man dich denn mal wieder in hessischen Gefilden?


----------



## Zilli (5. Juli 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Gerüchten zufolge war von einem freien Tag die Rede.


Habt Ihr östlich vom MTK-Land morgen einen Feiertag  .... naja, irgendwie schon....


Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wann sieht man dich denn mal wieder in hessischen Gefilden?


Bin jeden Tag in Hessen, nur an der falschen Örtlichkeit 
Ansonsten hoffe bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (6. Juli 2009)

hoch soll er leben,
hoch soll er leben dreimaaaaaal hoch.

hoch hoch hoch.........

alles gute für dich rocky.lass dich korrekt feiern.


----------



## _jazzman_ (6. Juli 2009)

und alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Rocky!!!


----------



## _jazzman_ (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war am Wochenende wieder mal bissl on Tour. Da ich in den letzten Tagen ein wenig an meinem Bike gebastelt und ihm ein paar neue Parts (Vorbau, Lenker und neuer Laufradsatz) spendiert hab, wollte ich die neuen Teile mal in der Praxis ausprobieren und bin über WE spontan zum Big-5 Opening nach Saalbach-Hinterglemm gefahren.
Da das Wetter am Samstag zwischen bescheiden und besch***** hin und her wechselte, haben sich meine Ausfahrten am Samstag etwas in Grenzen gehalten und ich habe es vorgezogen, die meißte Zeit der Bratwurst und dem Stieglbier zu widmen. Sonntagfrüh ging es nach dem Frühstück gleich zum Reiterkogel, eine Biketageskarte lösen. Mit dieser Karte kann man alle 5 Lifte in und um Saalbach so oft nutzen, wie man möchte. Zum Aufwärmen ging es mit dem Lift hoch zum Reiterkogel und gleich in die adidas BlueLine. Nach einem schönen, flowigen Trail wird man direkt an der Talstation ausgespuckt, kann mit dem Restschwung noch die Rampe am Eingang raufrollen und sitzt schon wieder in der Reiterkogelbahn nach oben. Weil es so schön war, gleich noch einmal die BlueLine ins Tal gerollt. Nach einem kleinen Cappuccino ging es zum dritten Mal rauf zum Reiterkogel, diesmal von der Bergstation über die Rosswaldhütte hoch zum Reiterkogelgipfel und einen knackigen Trail über die Reiteralm runter nach Saalbach. Mittagspause an der Schattbergbahn in Saalbach. Nach einer vitaminreichen Portion Käsekrainer mit Pommes gings mit dem Schattberg-Xpress rauf zum Schattberggipfel. Oben bei einem Verdauungscappuccino die Aussicht genossen und dann in die X-Line eingetaucht. Einer der längsten Freeridestrecken Europas. Auf 6,3km Länge werden 1025Hm zurückgelegt. Im oberen Teil gibts enge Steilkurven und Kicker in alpinem Gelände, dann eine Waldpassage mit Wurzeln und Steinen bevor es auf einen super flowigen Mittelteil eines Naturtrails geht. Nachdem man "the Wall" umrundet hat, taucht man hinter der Mittelstation in die steile Schlusspassage mit engen Wuzelkehren und Northshores ein. Auf den letzten Metern gehts dann noch mit Highspeed ein Stück die Skipiste entlang.
Eigentlich wollte ich im Anschluss noch mal hoch zum Schattberg und den bekannten Hackelbergalmtrail vom Westgipfel zu fahren. Ein aufziehendes Gewitter hat das jedoch verhindert....
Alles in Allem ist Saalbach ein super Bikerevier. Am meißten Spaß hat man einem Enduro/Freerider, denn an Liften und Trails mangelt es dort nicht. Die Tageskarte für alle 5 Lifte kostet 30,- . Übernachtungen gibt es ab 20,- mit Frühstück. Mit der BlueLine, adidas Freeride, Höllenritt und der X-Line stehen stehen tolle FR-Trails direkt vor Ort zur Verfügung und wem das nicht reicht, der kann mit der Kohlmaisbahn rauf auf den Berg und die Trails runter in den Bikepark Leogang rocken und von dort wieder rauf auf den Berg und wieder nach Saalbach runter und wieder rauf auf den Schattberg und runter und rauf auf den Zwölferkogel und runter und....... (Alle Lifte inkl.).
Auf Grund der Entfernung von Hanau vielleicht auch interessant für spontane, verlängerte Wochenenden...





Schattberg




X-Line Northshore am Schattberg


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Juli 2009)

Mannomann, die Österreicher (auch die 'Zugereisten') haben ja massig Glück (und Freizeit) 

Sah' in den Spessartniederungen anders aus, in Summe heiß und feucht wie im Guamaltekischen Dschungel. Man mußte am Wochenende zum Äußersten greifen und quasi noch vor dem Frühstück auf eine fixe Runde gehen


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Juli 2009)

Und, viel wichtiger, 

ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG, ROCKY !!!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (6. Juli 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Rocky!!! 
Ich hoffe ihr habt in WB gutes Wetter und kühles Bier 

Schöne Grüße,
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymtb (6. Juli 2009)

Rocky und alles alles Gute, sowie all das was du für schöne Ausfahrten brauchst!

MlG

Crazymtb

(Es gibt mich noch 

, zur Zeit zu wenig aufm MTB, daher weit entfernt um mich mal wieder bei euch blicken zu lassen bzw. mitzufahren 

)


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (6. Juli 2009)

@ Rocky @ Von mir natürlich auch alles gute zum B- Day. Lass dich ordentlich Feiern.


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juli 2009)

so so, der Rocky feiert B-Day in WB ...  

Von uns herzliche Glückwünsche, alles Gute und immer sturzfreie Abfahrten...


----------



## Mtb Ede (6. Juli 2009)

ROCKY: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag von M+P


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (6. Juli 2009)

hi also ich bin jetzt voll verfügbar wenn ihr in meiner nähe seit so raum maintal komme ich mal mit mit diesem bike...

achso auch alles gute von mir rocky auch wenn ich dich nicht privat kenne 










oder wenn es ruppiger zugeht nehme ich das wheeler ist eben null für touren ausgelegt, das bergwerk moonraker eher als enduro.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Juli 2009)

Braucht's noch irgendwelche Worte?

Selbstverständlich haben wir Rocky's B-Day in WB standesgemäß zelebriert. Alles andere ist FSK 18.


----------



## rocky_mountain (6. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Glückwünsche.
Wir hatte einen super Tag.

// Rocky


----------



## Zilli (6. Juli 2009)

bevor der Tach wieder rum is:

Hi Rocky,
alles Gute zum 

,


 Deinen Schbass hast Du heut wohl schon gehabt; feiere noch schön 

​ 
Gruss Carsten


----------



## rocky_mountain (7. Juli 2009)

Habe noch ein paar Bilder von der Geburtstagsfeier gefunden.








Dank an unseren Fotomeister Björn.

Der Rest im Album.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (8. Juli 2009)

Dirtbike Freak schrieb:


> hi also ich bin jetzt voll verfügbar wenn ihr in meiner nähe seit so raum maintal komme ich mal mit mit diesem bike...
> 
> achso auch alles gute von mir rocky auch wenn ich dich nicht privat kenne
> 
> ...



jetzt fehlt nur noch passendes Wetter... 



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Habe noch ein paar Bilder von der Geburtstagsfeier gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




flying Rocky...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Juli 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> jetzt fehlt nur noch passendes Wetter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and flying Tom


----------



## Kulminator (8. Juli 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> and flying Tom



wenn ich mal mein Rotwild entsorgen will, wäre das die richtige Methode, oder?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (8. Juli 2009)

Sag Bescheid wenn es soweit ist. Ich werde es dann im Bild festhalten.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Juli 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wenn ich mal mein Rotwild entsorgen will, wäre das die richtige Methode, oder?



Ich glaube mit dem kommen wir nicht mal bis zu den Rampen.
Das geht doch vorher schon kaputt!!
Du hast aber doch noch ein Nicolai und es sind auch welche mit HT gesprungen!

// Rocky


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (8. Juli 2009)

japp gutes wetter wäre gut, vielleicht trefft ihr euch mal in wilhelmsbad zum märchensee dann bin ich zb dabei, weil so hinter hanau kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus in dem gebiet hanau wolfgang


----------



## Kulminator (8. Juli 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit dem kommen wir nicht mal bis zu den Rampen.
> Das geht doch vorher schon kaputt!!
> Du hast aber doch noch ein Nicolai und es sind auch welche mit HT gesprungen!
> 
> // Rocky



erst mal steht Beerfelden auf der Agenda


----------



## Hot Rod1 (8. Juli 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> erst mal steht Beerfelden auf der Agenda



wann??


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. Juli 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> erst mal steht Beerfelden auf der Agenda



Da kannst du dir am Samstag von einem Streckenbauer aus Beerfelden Infos holen.


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (9. Juli 2009)

ich wollte nur mal anmerken das ich immernoch ein touren- allmountainfully suche, würde auch ggf gegen meine beiden bikes in der galerie tauschen!!!

sollte schon eine gute austattung haben fox oder rockshox biete ja beide bikes gegen eins und das bergwerk ist auch noch ein einzelstück 

Begründung:da ich doch mehr touren fahre und soviel federweg nicht brauche, und mir das bergwerk immernoch ein wenig zu schwer ist.

mfg dirtbikefreak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (9. Juli 2009)

Dirtbike Freak schrieb:


> ich wollte nur mal anmerken das ich immernoch ein touren- allmountainfully suche, würde auch ggf gegen meine beiden bikes in der galerie tauschen!!!
> 
> sollte schon eine gute austattung haben fox oder rockshox biete ja beide bikes gegen eins und das bergwerk ist auch noch ein einzelstück
> 
> ...



Ede will sein Rotwild verkaufen.  Das ist Enduro-Tourentauglich und leicht und hat ne Top-Ausstattung. Aber den vorgeschlagenen Tauschhandel kannste dir dabei abschminken...


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (9. Juli 2009)

schade ich würde nämlich beide bikes bieten  ich brauche nur eins eben keine monster kampfbomber wie meine 2 

aber egal einfach mal alles anbieten vielleicht ist was bei


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juli 2009)

Dirtbike Freak schrieb:


> ich wollte nur mal anmerken das ich immernoch ein touren- allmountainfully suche, würde auch ggf gegen meine beiden bikes in der galerie tauschen!!!
> 
> sollte schon eine gute austattung haben fox oder rockshox biete ja beide bikes gegen eins und das bergwerk ist auch noch ein einzelstück
> 
> ...



Man verkaufe die Dinger doch und lass uns hier mit deiner tauscherei in Ruhe!
Hier wirst du keinen finden der seine Bike gegen deine tauscht!

// Rocky


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (9. Juli 2009)

okay naja ich würde lieber gleich ein neues haben wollen, kann ja sein das einer intresse hatt man kann ja mal fragen


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juli 2009)

Dirtbike Freak schrieb:


> okay naja ich würde lieber gleich ein neues haben wollen, kann ja sein das einer intresse hatt man kann ja mal fragen



Wie oft willst du denn noch fragen? Du hast doch schon mal gefragt.
Verkaufe die Dinger und kauf dir was du haben/fahren möchtest.
Aber als "Downhill freak!!" wäre Federweg nicht das schlechteste.
// Rocky


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (9. Juli 2009)

ja stimmt ich bin viel downhill gefahren und ein bisschen am märchensee rumgefahren, das bergwerk ist ja neu dazugekommen mir aber immernoch zu schwer   so 120- 140mm 
würden mir reichen   nur touren fahre ich etwas lieber als downhill. Und mit einem all mountain lässt sich ja viel anfangen  hier in raum hanau und maintal habe ich auch noch nicht soviel gefunden wo ich beide bikes mal ausreitzen kann, deswegen will ich auch mal mit euch fahren   vielleicht kennt ihr ja strecken die ich nicht kenne 

gruss florian

okay wenn diesmal keiner intresse hatt frage ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juli 2009)

Downhill wirst du im Spessart nicht viel finden, da musst du in den Taunus.

// Rocky


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (9. Juli 2009)

oder wenigstens ein bisschen freeriding  weil ansonsten würde mir für hier die umgebung ein all mountain völlig ausreichen da mir die beiden etwas zu schwer für lange touren sind.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juli 2009)

ich sag nur notschlachten, das einzige was hilft


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (9. Juli 2009)

wie meinen ?  das ich das bergwerk umbauen soll eine totem rein einen fox rp 23 rein und fertig? Könnte ich ja auch machen


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich sag nur notschlachten, das einzige was hilft


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juli 2009)

Dirtbike Freak schrieb:


> okay naja ich würde lieber gleich ein neues haben wollen, kann ja sein das einer intresse hatt man kann ja mal fragen



frag lieber mal im Bikemarkt im IBC Forum. Bei uns hier hat offensichtlich keiner Interesse an deinem Tauschhandel.


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Juli 2009)

Dirtbike Freak : Tausche Rotwild RFC 0.3 ( Tourenfully ) gegen 1990,00 EUR.


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (9. Juli 2009)

jo wollte ich ja nur mal wissen die 1990â¬ sind im tausch enthalten, nee spass ich gehe erst nach den ferien arbeiten bis dahin wird das bike bestimmt schon weg sein  aber danke fÃ¼r die angebote 

wenn das bike auch nur so eine austattung gehabt hÃ¤tte hÃ¤tte mir das gereicht gegen die beiden 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a11995/qlt-race-40-2009.html

und sorry  nochmal das ich euch belÃ¤stigt habe


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juli 2009)

Dirtbike Freak schrieb:


> jo wollte ich ja nur mal wissen die 1990 sind im tausch enthalten, nee spass ich gehe erst nach den ferien arbeiten bis dahin wird das bike bestimmt schon weg sein  aber danke für die angebote
> 
> wenn das bike auch nur so eine austattung gehabt hätte hätte mir das gereicht gegen die beiden
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a11995/qlt-race-40-2009.html
> ...



für den Preis ist die Ausstattung ordentlich


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (9. Juli 2009)

ja das bike ist echt klasse  wird wohl ein stage oder race, fÃ¼r das gute rotwild dauert es zu lange nach den ferien arbeite ich nur auf 300â¬ basis  solange wird es nicht da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (9. Juli 2009)

@freak: Frag doch bei Bike-Discount nach, ob sie das Radon gegen deine 2 Bikes tauschen wollen...


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (9. Juli 2009)

lol die wollen doch verkaufen (guter joke^^) obwohl die werden eh billig produziert da würde ich verluste machen, da ich schlieslich ein  handmade in germany bike besitze  (bergwerk) und das taiwanbikes sind


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. Juli 2009)

Dann ist ja jetzt alles geklärt!


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (9. Juli 2009)

japp hoffe das ich euch nicht zu sehr genervt habe wenn das der fall war möchte ich mich hiermit entschuldigen. ich wollte halt tauschen da ich mir kaum was leisten kann , wie man ja an meinen bikes erkennen kann^^. Naja ihr wohnt ja in meiner nähe deswegen dachte ich frag ich euch mal. Naja egal ist ja jetzt alles geklärt wenn ich nach den ferien arbeiten gehe werde ich niemanden mehr nerven müssen  hoffe ihr macht mal bald eine tour in meiner nähe bzw hoffe ich endlich mal auf gutes wetter. Was fahrt ihr denn so mehr touren? (hier im raum hanau maintal).


mfg florian


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. Juli 2009)

@flying Tom & flying [email protected]
da sind ja meine drops ein Kindergeburtstag. Respekt. Sieht ja sogar nach style aus.....  

Wenn ich mal groß bin... * Träum*


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand morgen ab 1300 Lust zu biken ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Juli 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hat jemand morgen ab 1300 Lust zu biken ?



Lust ja, bin da aber noch auf der Arbeit...


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juli 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hat jemand morgen ab 1300 Lust zu biken ?



 bin dabei  

ab B8 zum HK?


----------



## Mtb Ede (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo Kulmi,

ja 1300 B8 zum HK. Hab es mal geschafft das Rotwild in den Bikemarkt einzustellen.

Hab grad von der Altkönig Sperrung im Freireiter gelesen...zum heulen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. Juli 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hab es mal geschafft das Rotwild in den Bikemarkt einzustellen.



Dann musst du mal deine erfahrungen mitteilen die du mit dem Bikemarkt hattest.
Und gutes gelingen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Juli 2009)

Ich geh jetzt mal ein bißchen hüpfen auf der Birkenhainer...


----------



## Kulminator (12. Juli 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt mal ein bißchen hüpfen auf der Birkenhainer...



und wie wars? 

Hat morgen abend jemand Lust auf ne Runde auf den Hanauer Trails? Start so gegen 1800 in HU.


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. Juli 2009)

Gut wars, den HK hab ich dann auch noch mitgenommen.


----------



## Kulminator (13. Juli 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Gut wars, den HK hab ich dann auch noch mitgenommen.



das Programm kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. Juli 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Gut wars, den HK hab ich dann auch noch mitgenommen.



Das ist jetzt auch eine gute Kombi geworden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (13. Juli 2009)

und weil sich im Moment alle um den Taunus kümmern, war ich heute auf der Ronneburg - 50 km und 400 hm - nette feierabendfüllende Beschäftigung... 

Morgen abend muss ich passen und Mittwoch bin ich zum  verabredet. Also nächste passende Gelegenheit wäre der Donnerstag...


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. Juli 2009)

Nach Anruf beim Landau wegen Dämpfer schickt Scott wieder einen Neuen der am DO eingebaut werden soll. 
Ansonsten habe ich noch meine Bremsbeläge getötet... mal sehen ob die der Doc schnell beibekommt.
Aber möglicherweise , eventuell unter Umständen könnte es vielleicht sein DAS...nee eigentlich glaub ich es ja dann doch nicht, oder doch...?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. Juli 2009)

Sag es, sprich es aus.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. Juli 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Nach Anruf beim Landau wegen Dämpfer schickt Scott wieder einen Neuen der am DO eingebaut werden soll.
> Ansonsten habe ich noch meine Bremsbeläge getötet... mal sehen ob die der Doc schnell beibekommt.
> Aber möglicherweise , eventuell unter Umständen könnte es vielleicht sein DAS...nee eigentlich glaub ich es ja dann doch nicht, oder doch...?



Ist's denn ein Junge - oder ein Mädchen - oder weiss es noch nicht was es mal werden will?
Gute Nachrichten aus dem Kreisssaal, können wir gratulieren?


----------



## Kulminator (15. Juli 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ist's denn ein Junge - oder ein Mädchen - oder weiss es noch nicht was es mal werden will?
> Gute Nachrichten aus dem Kreisssaal, können wir gratulieren?



ich tippe, dass Doc G die bestellte Schwarze beschaffen konnte...


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. Juli 2009)

Wegen Wartungsarbeiten in meinem Rechenzentrum bin ich von FR Abend bis voraussichtlich SO Abend offline. 
Schlage SA 1300 B8 vor.


----------



## Kulminator (17. Juli 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wegen Wartungsarbeiten in meinem Rechenzentrum bin ich von FR Abend bis voraussichtlich SO Abend offline.
> Schlage SA 1300 B8 vor.



nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt... 

Wie schauts Sonntag vormittag aus? 11 Uhr ist doch am Fuxtanz die Veranstaltung wegen der gesperrten Trails??


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. Juli 2009)

Kulmi : Alles weitere bitte telefonisch da ich jetzt den Rechner vom Netz nehmen muß.


----------



## Kulminator (20. Juli 2009)

nur zur Info: morgen abend findet mal wieder unsere alldienstägliche Feierabendrunde statt. Startzeitpunkt und Streckenplanung noch komplett offen. Bei Interesse einfach hier reinposten....


----------



## missmarple (23. Juli 2009)

Alles Liebe & Gute zum Geburtstag, Kombi!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (23. Juli 2009)

Von mir natürlich auch alles gute zum B - Day. 



Lass dich feiern und trink ein für mich mit.


----------



## Kulminator (23. Juli 2009)

auch von uns   und  nicht so viel. Lass dich heute reich  und  ... 

Hoffe, dass mal bald wieder was geht...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (23. Juli 2009)

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
Viel Spaß beim feiern...


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. Juli 2009)

Alles Gute zum B-Day


----------



## crazymtb (23. Juli 2009)

und alles Gute

wünscht dir
crazymtb


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Juli 2009)

Von M+P auch herzliche Glückwünsche


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juli 2009)

will natürlich auch zu den gratulanten gehören, auch von mir

*ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG *


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo Kombi, allen Vorpostern kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Alles Gute - [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElRKGZkXilE&feature=related"]YouTube - Badesalz: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag[/ame]


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Juli 2009)

Haaaaalloooooo, ist hier noch irgendwer?

Wie sieht's denn morgen mit ner kleinen Ausfahrt aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (26. Juli 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Haaaaalloooooo, ist hier noch irgendwer?
> 
> Wie sieht's denn morgen mit ner kleinen Ausfahrt aus?



mir brummt der Schädel - trotz 2 maliger Einnahme von Acetylsalicylsäure mit Ascorbinsäure ....


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. Juli 2009)

Muß was am Bike schrauben. 1400 oder 1500 ab B8 ist denkbar.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Juli 2009)

Beiden Zeiten sind mir recht. Sag an was dir besser passt.


----------



## Kulminator (26. Juli 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Muß was am Bike schrauben.



an welchem Bike ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Juli 2009)

15.00 h am B8 Parkplatz.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Juli 2009)

So 'ne Jungfernfahrt hat schon was. Schön, dass ich dabei sein durfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. Juli 2009)

Wenn hier schon alle durch die Blumen reden. Dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ede... 
Und lass uns mal zusammen die Birkenheiner hinunter springen...


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juli 2009)

ne, oder? 

Ede, wo bleibt der mehrseitige Bericht der Jungfernfahrt?


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Juli 2009)

Kulmi, erzähl ich Dir auf dem Trail...


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juli 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi, erzähl ich Dir auf dem Trail...



das wird aber ein laaanger Trail.... 

Morgen abend ?  Wenns Wetter mitspielt?


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. Juli 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das wird aber ein laaanger Trail....
> 
> Morgen abend ?  Wenns Wetter mitspielt?



Ich ruf Dich an . Hab einen Werkstatttermin mit dem LKW um 1500...


----------



## Kulminator (28. Juli 2009)

Nach der heutigen Telefonkonferenz wurde die abendliche Ausfahrt wie folgt verschoben:

*Treffpunkt: Mittwoch 1800 - B8 - schweres Gerät* 

*Mitfahrer gerne willkommen...*


----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. Juli 2009)

An alle Interessierten:
Rocky, Bruder, Xtccc und ich fahren am Samstag nach Beerfelden...
Treffpunkt 10Uhr vor Ort.
Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Mtb Ede (28. Juli 2009)

Beerfelden wär ich dabei. Hab zur Zeit aber keinen PKW. Kombi kommt in ca.10 Wochen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (28. Juli 2009)

Wie organisieren wir uns um alle nach BF zu schaffen?

Wer packt den Grill und den Sonnenschirm ein??? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (28. Juli 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie organisieren wir uns um alle nach BF zu schaffen?
> 
> Wer packt den Grill und den Sonnenschirm ein??? Fragen über Fragen.



Du machst das schon..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (28. Juli 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Du machst das schon..........



das sehe ich genau so 
mein auto ist leider schon voll....aber ein paar würstchen passen da schon noch rein.
thema wurst: erledigt!


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juli 2009)

leider erfordert ein anderes Grossereignis meine uneingeschränkte Aufmerksamkeit am kommenden Wochenende ...


ähmmm... nochmal der Hinweis, dass heute abend noch Plätze frei sind ....


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Juli 2009)

Bei mir klappt es am Sa. mit Bf!
Jetzt sollten wir nur noch das Catering und den transport klären.


// Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Juli 2009)

Wer ist denn nun überhaupt am Start? Wer fährt mit wem?

Ich pack die allgemeine Feuerstelle ein.
Für Speis und Trank ist jeder selbst verantwortlich.


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Juli 2009)

Ich wär dabei.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (31. Juli 2009)

Ich auch...und ich fahre mir Xtccc zusammen.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2009)




----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Juli 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich wär dabei.



Wie kommst du hin?


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Juli 2009)

Rocky: Ich hoffe das mich jemand mitnehmen kann, mit dem LKW wollte ich nicht fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (31. Juli 2009)

Ok das ist mal eine Aussage!
Ich denke das einfachste wird sein, du schliesst dich mal mit dem Bruder kurz.
Ich komme dann direkt nach Bf.

// Rocky


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Juli 2009)

Bruder : Kannst Du mich mitnehmen ?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Juli 2009)

Geht klar. Bin kurz vor neun bei dir.


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Juli 2009)

ich weiss, es ist spät, doch sollte es noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit nach bf, so melde sich diese bitte bei mir. ich bin unerwarteter weise am we in frankfurt...

danke für die bemühungen!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. Juli 2009)

Funk den Rocky mal an, der sollte noch 'nen Shuttleplatz frei haben.


----------



## dschugaschwili (31. Juli 2009)

alles bestens! bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (31. Juli 2009)

Cool...dann wird's ja richtig voll 
Bis morgen


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. August 2009)

Servus die Wadln!

Melde mich (und FS und Frau) wieder zurück vom Urlaub (geniales Wetter in Obertirol!).
Alle Knochen heil, ein paar gestanzte Löcher in den Waden 
eine Juicy 7-Bremsscheibe verdengelt, NC17 Pedale mit kleinen Ausbrüchen, sonst keine weiteren Materialschäden.
Wir können jetzt für 48 Stunden keine Singletrails mehr sehen und melden uns Freeride-satt für eine 1-tägige Erholungspause an.
Bilder folgen. Videos haben wir satt, wohl aber nicht im Netz.

By the way, vielen Dank für die netten Geburtstagswünsche! Wir habens ordentlich krachen lassen.

der Kombi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. August 2009)

Das hört sich ja gut an Kombi.   Und so lange es nur Materialverschleis ist ist es ja nur halb so wild.


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. August 2009)

alles tot hier...  die wölfe auf hungerast?


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> alles tot hier...  die wölfe auf hungerast?




Mehr oder weniger, ja.
Nach dem Traumurlaub hat mich der Alltag der arbeitenden Klasse wieder eingeholt...Völker, höret die Signale...
Das Abarbeiten der mails ist eines, dann Monatsabschluss und all die netten neuen Projekte...
Immerhin, bin heute mit dem Güldenen zur Arbeit gebiked und muß auch wieder zurück. Tolle klare Luft am Morgen, das hat gut getan.
Frühestens am Sonntag kann ich wieder mal auf die Trails am HK


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. August 2009)

Hmm... Nix los hier im Moment... Verletzt, Urlaub, Sommerschlaf, Unlust, Durst, Hunger, ... 

Da die Kärntner Kasnudeln solangsam aber sicher ihre Wirkung zeigen, sehe ich mich zunehmends genötigt, das Bikegewicht dem des Fahrers anzugleichen. Aus diesem Grunde werde ich am Wochenende mal ein paar Sitzproben auf dem einen oder anderen Sofa durchführen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. August 2009)

Lord Helmchen läßt grüßen !





Madatschen Trail, Serfaus. Die steinerne Platte ist echt nett.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. August 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hmm... Nix los hier im Moment... Verletzt, Urlaub, Sommerschlaf, Unlust, Durst, Hunger, ...
> 
> Da die Kärntner Kasnudeln solangsam aber sicher ihre Wirkung zeigen, sehe ich mich zunehmends genötigt, das Bikegewicht dem des Fahrers anzugleichen. Aus diesem Grunde werde ich am Wochenende mal ein paar Sitzproben auf dem einen oder anderen Sofa durchführen...



Ohh das hört sich ja spannend an. Hast du schon was bestimmtes in Aussicht??


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (5. August 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Lord Helmchen läßt grüßen !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So wie die Zuschauer gaffen, warst du ja eine richtige Attraktion im Walde.... Sieht gut aus...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. August 2009)

Daran ist sicher nur unser schlechter Einfluß schuld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (5. August 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> So wie die Zuschauer gaffen, warst du ja eine richtige Attraktion im Walde.... Sieht gut aus...



Naja, ich war der erste Todesmutige, der sich runtergetraut hat. Wenn du das Ding das erste Mal von oben siehst, sch***sste Dir in die Bux. Nach dem ersten Mal isses lässig, vor Allem, wenn es etwas flotter gefahren wird. FStruwwelisch ist es auch ein paar mal gefahren. Da haben wir schöne Serienvideos gemacht.


----------



## Kulminator (5. August 2009)

Reschbäääggd Kombi....  

je oller desto doller.....


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. August 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hmm... Nix los hier im Moment... Verletzt, Urlaub, Sommerschlaf, Unlust, Durst, Hunger, ...
> 
> Da die Kärntner Kasnudeln solangsam aber sicher ihre Wirkung zeigen, sehe ich mich zunehmends genötigt, das Bikegewicht dem des Fahrers anzugleichen. Aus diesem Grunde werde ich am Wochenende mal ein paar Sitzproben auf dem einen oder anderen Sofa durchführen...



infected!


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. August 2009)

Ja, sieht ganz danach aus... Mal schauen, ob's was wird und wenn ja, was es wird...


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

kennt jemand ein Schmerzmittel das wirkt?
Hab hier IBU 600 auch doppelt eingenommen null Wirkung...
Geh um 1300 ins Krankenhaus mal sehen...


----------



## Hot Rod1 (7. August 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> kennt jemand ein Schmerzmittel das wirkt?
> Hab hier IBU 600 auch doppelt eingenommen null Wirkung...
> Geh um 1300 ins Krankenhaus mal sehen...



wenn es ohne Rezept sein muss, dann ist IBU 400 ja schon das stärkste...wenn deine 600er nicht reicht, dann solltest du wirklich ins Krankenhaus fahren.
Mensch, sieh zu das du wieder gesund wirst. Gute Besserung! 

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Mtb Ede (7. August 2009)

Danke Marco,

der Kulmi sagte sogar was von 800er. Hoffentlich haben die mich richtig zusammengeflickt.
Es tut auch nicht die Schulter so weh sondern vor allem der Oberarm in bestimmten Positionen besonders in Schlafpositionen, wohl Nervensache...


----------



## _jazzman_ (7. August 2009)

Ob IBU600 oder IBU800 ist eigentlich egal. Entscheidend ist ja die maximale Tagesdosis. Die liegt bei Ibuprofen, wenn ich mich nicht irre, bei 2400mg. Ob du also 4x IBU600 oder 3x IBU800 nimmst, sollte doch eigentlich egal sein. Als ich alle 4 Weisheitszähne gleichzeitig rausholen hab lassen, hab ich von der Klinik IBU600 bekommen und durfte je nach Bedarf bis zu 4 Stück pro Tag nehmen.

Weiterhin gute Besserung!!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (7. August 2009)

Ich frage mal meine Freundin. Die hatte so zeug, da bist du aber gleich im Nirwana. Weiß aber nicht ob man es so bekommt.

Dir aber gute Besserung.



Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> kennt jemand ein Schmerzmittel das wirkt?
> Hab hier IBU 600 auch doppelt eingenommen null Wirkung...
> Geh um 1300 ins Krankenhaus mal sehen...



EDIT : Also....
Du sollt mal beim Arzt nach *Novalgien* fragen. Und wenn es dann auch nicht besser wird wäre der nächste Schritt *Tramal*. Dieses mittel zählt aber schon zu den Opiaten und wird vom Arzt daher nicht so gerne verschrieben. *Beide mittel sind aber vom Arzt verschreibungspflichtig*.
*Das sind NUR beispiele und kein muss.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (7. August 2009)

Danke Sofa, hab jetzt Tramadol + Pantoprazol fürs Nirwana und Voltaren Zäpfchen für tagsüber... mal sehen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. August 2009)

Lass den Arm mal etwas zur Ruhe kommen, meist gibt sich das nach ein bis zwei Wochen.

Der Weg zurück wird aber lang und leider auch beschwerlich. Du schaffst das.

Btw. - bist du morgen abend am Start?


----------



## Kulminator (8. August 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ich frage mal meine Freundin. Die hatte so zeug, da bist du aber gleich im Nirwana. Weiß aber nicht ob man es so bekommt.
> 
> Dir aber gute Besserung.
> 
> ...





Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Danke Sofa, hab jetzt Tramadol + Pantoprazol fürs Nirwana und Voltaren Zäpfchen für tagsüber... mal sehen



goil, hier lernt man ja was über harte Sachen  

Ede, wirkt das Zeugs?


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. August 2009)

Kulmi: Tramadol wirkt schon aber auch nicht 100% schmerzfrei.

Bruder: Mal sehen wie ich mich fühle.


----------



## Kulminator (8. August 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi: Tramadol wirkt schon aber auch nicht 100% schmerzfrei.
> 
> Bruder: Mal sehen wie ich mich fühle.



vielleicht wirkts besser mit der anderen Medizin nach deutscher Braukunst?? Gib Bescheid, wenn du mitkommen willst - wir holen euch ab...


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. August 2009)

Kulmi: Bin von meiner Schwester gestern schon um 1300 abgeholt worden und um 2100 wieder heim gebracht worden. Vielen Dank für Dein Abholangebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (9. August 2009)

Schade Ede, dein Rudel hat dich erwartet...  
Dann eben beim nächsten Event...


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. August 2009)

War heute bissl im Matsch spielen... Regen und Gewitter in Afritz, aber Schbass hat's gemacht...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. August 2009)

Ist das deine neue Errungenschaft?


----------



## _jazzman_ (9. August 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ist das deine neue Errungenschaft?



Ja. Und macht mächtig Spaß.
Leider war das Wetter heute nicht so berauschend.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. August 2009)

Nett, aber isser nicht etwas schwer?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. August 2009)

Jazz... netter Bolide. Kann aber nicht richtig erkennen was das für ein Bike ist. Was hast du dir denn da nettes geholt?


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. August 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nett, aber isser nicht etwas schwer?


 
Doch ist schon bissl pummelig das gute Stück, aber vom Handling her trotz des Gewichts angenehm und nicht so nervös. Hatte noch ein Speci Demo zum Testen, hat mir aber nicht so zugesagt. Zudem hat das Scott imho ne ganz gute, solide Ausstattung.

@Sofa: Scott Gambler DH


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. August 2009)

Pimp-my-ride, die Zweite 

Was ist geiler als ein 680er Geweih?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. August 2009)

Ganz einfach -


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. August 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ganz einfach -



Weit gefehlt...

ein 711er Geweih 

Die Fuhre wird immer besser.
Hoffentlich stehen die Bäume weiter auseinander als 711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. August 2009)

Kombikombikombi, wie soll das nur enden?


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. August 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Kombikombikombi, wie soll das nur enden?



Zwischen den Bäumen.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (13. August 2009)

So war heute nochmal beim Arzt. Sieht gut aus das ich ab September wieder Biken kann....


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. August 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> So war heute nochmal beim Arzt. Sieht gut aus das ich ab September wieder Biken kann....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. August 2009)

Na, da hat die Leidenszeit ja bald ein Ende.

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch unseren anderen Patienten wieder an Bord holen. Ede - was macht die Schulter, wann werden die Fäden gezogen?


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. August 2009)

Viel Spaß in WB!

Btw.,
Samstag werde ich mal eine Runde locker ausfahren (HK), allerdings nichts so spät, muß Nachmittags noch mal weg.

Noch jemand am Start?

der Kombi


----------



## Bruder Jörn (13. August 2009)

Nee, Samstag ist Heimpremiere der Eintracht. Ich bevorzuge daher einen Ausflug in den Stadtwald.


----------



## warlock81 (14. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier und auch aus dem HU-Umland 
Wo fahrt ihr denn meistens so lang? Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal anschliessen, ich bin meist auf der Birkenhainer unterwegs ...


----------



## Kulminator (14. August 2009)

warlock81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin neu hier und auch aus dem HU-Umland
> Wo fahrt ihr denn meistens so lang? Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal anschliessen, ich bin meist auf der Birkenhainer unterwegs ...



Auf der Birkenhainer könnte man sich schon treffen - freiwillig oder unfreiwillig ... die Birkenhainer zählt - zumindest abschnittsweise - zu unseren Lieblingstrails... 

Bin am WE leider raus - Kombi, du weisst was du am HK abzufahren hast?

Sofa:  

bis bald mal wieder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (14. August 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bin am WE leider raus - Kombi, du weisst was du am HK abzufahren hast?



Klaro, ich mach mal Streckenkontrolle


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. August 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Na, da hat die Leidenszeit ja bald ein Ende.
> 
> Jetzt müssen wir nur noch unseren anderen Patienten wieder an Bord holen. Ede - was macht die Schulter, wann werden die Fäden gezogen?



Bruder: Sind halt permanente Spannungsgefühle in der Schulter und nachts durch Falschpositionen ein ständiges Aufwachen mit Schmerzen.
Fäden weiß ich noch nicht.

Ich hoffe die Eintracht fährt morgen einen Heimsieg ein , das würde mein Leiden deutlich mildern.


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. August 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Klaro, ich mach mal Streckenkontrolle



Trailpatrouille mit Commander Cliff Allister McLane und Sicherheitsoffizier Tamara Jagellovsk melden sich zurück. Rücksturz zur Erde...

Heute abend nur eine kleine Kontrollrunde. Birkenhainer schwer vom Regen der letzten 48h mitgenommen, Rattle Mill Trail auch nicht perfekt in Schuß.
Weiter oben, im nächsten Quadranten, waren wir noch nicht, McLane wird dort morgen den Sektor nach den Spuren der Frogs absuchen


----------



## Kulminator (15. August 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Fäden weiß ich noch nicht.



normalerweise nach 2 Wochen sonst verwächst sich das....


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. August 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> normalerweise nach 2 Wochen sonst verwächst sich das....



dann hab ich ja noch bis 18.08. Zeit.


----------



## rocky_mountain (15. August 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (15. August 2009)

hübsch


----------



## dschugaschwili (15. August 2009)

das bedeutet: schluss mit lustig!


----------



## _jazzman_ (15. August 2009)

Lapierre.... 

Sehr fein... Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. August 2009)

Trailpatrouille, die Zweite:
Commander Mc Laine meldet an Zentrale Erde:
Trail am HK ist bestens in Schuß, gut fahrbar. Das 711er Geweih paßt locker zwischen die Bäume in der Welle.
Hinlegen, Weitermachen...
Habe zu viel Caipis getrunken und besser die pArty verlassen bevor ich im Boden einschlage


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. August 2009)

Die Materialschlachten werden ja immer besser...

Wünsche dir viel spaß mit diesem *Bomber*...


----------



## Kulminator (16. August 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Trailpatrouille, die Zweite:
> Commander Mc Laine meldet an Zentrale Erde:
> Trail am HK ist bestens in Schuß, gut fahrbar. Das 711er Geweih paßt locker zwischen die Bäume in der Welle.
> Hinlegen, Weitermachen...
> Habe zu viel Caipis getrunken und besser die pArty verlassen bevor ich im Boden einschlage



alles klar, Commander? Klingst irgendwie etwas verwirrt? 

Kommt wohl vom  ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. August 2009)

Uijuijui, heute morgen übelst/KopfgaanzweitaussenKratzmodusan/, gehts mittlerweile wieder besser /KopfgaanzweitaussenKratzmodusaus/.

Bin heute nur mal kurz zum Friedhof gebiked, Grab nassmachen. Hau' mich jetzt in die Sonne und lass das Wochenende ausklingen


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. August 2009)

Hier ist ja auch tote Hose.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (19. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hier ist ja auch tote Hose.



guckst du hier: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs21ShRYmgc"]YouTube - Dschugas Downhill-Sturz[/ame]
da is was los


----------



## dschugaschwili (19. August 2009)

zu wenig gedämpft... aua, aua. der ist aber auch scheizz weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. August 2009)

Oder zu kurz. Kommt immer auf die Berachtungsweise an.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. August 2009)

Oder zu kurz. Kommt immer auf die Betrachtungsweise an.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. August 2009)

Kann mir einer sagen was ich mit "Berachtung" sagen wollte? [grübel]

Ich glaub es ist dringend geboten Hitzefrei zu nehmen.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2009)

nehm ich mir jetzt.....ab dahin wos nass und erfrischend ist..


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. August 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nehm ich mir jetzt.....ab dahin wos nass und erfrischend ist..



In nen Bierkeller??


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hier ist ja auch tote Hose.



Von we'sche!
Mir schlägt die Arbeit überm Kopf zusammen und muß selbst den letzten Ferientag mit geplanten WB Ausflug canceln


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> In nen Bierkeller??



ne da wars nicht...hab im flur 15 min nen blackout gehabt und dann gings aufs bike


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. August 2009)

Falls es heute abend ab 1930 nicht gerade 35 Grad hat, gehts aufs Bike. 
Akkus sind schon geladen, wird ja schon früh dunkel


----------



## Kulminator (20. August 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Falls es heute abend ab 1930 nicht gerade 35 Grad hat, gehts aufs Bike.
> Akkus sind schon geladen, wird ja schon früh dunkel



über 30 Grad hats bestimmt noch abends um halb acht. Da kriegste mich net aufs Bike. Muss mich noch schonen für die kommende arbeitsfreie Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (20. August 2009)

urlaub od. blauer brief?


----------



## Kulminator (20. August 2009)

ganz legal Jahresurlaub - ohne Handy und Laptop.


----------



## dschugaschwili (20. August 2009)

enjoy...


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. August 2009)

wie gehts dem ede?


----------



## Kulminator (21. August 2009)

gute Frage ...


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. August 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> wie gehts dem ede?



Mittelprächtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (21. August 2009)

halte durch! alles wird wieder gut.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (22. August 2009)

Was ein schöner Samstag.  Gibt doch nichts besseres als seinem Arbeitgeber zu dienen..Ja mein Herr...


----------



## Kulminator (22. August 2009)

ach ... so ein Urlaubsschein hat schon was.. auch wenn's nur 3 Wochen sind


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. August 2009)

Haben die neu gewonnene Mobilität 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




genossen und heute spontan einen Ausflug nach Beerfelden unternommen, Fraa Struwwelisch und der Kombi 

Alles Bestens, Strecken im Super Zustand und die Bikes und wir auch noch.

Morgen jemand Lust auf Ausfahrt in heimischen Gefilden?


----------



## BikingJan (22. August 2009)

Einen schönen guten Abend allerseits!

Jan mein Name. Ich bin ein 25-jähriger Student, der zur Zeit seine Abschlussarbeit bei Heraeus hier im schönen Hanau schreibt. Deshalb bin ich für die nächsten vier Monate quasi ein Ortansässiger. Mit Vorfreude auf den nahen Spessart habe ich selbstverständlich mein liebstes Sportgerät, mein Specialized Hardtail, eingepackt (Hardtail vor allem, weil es bisher finanziell noch nicht zum geilen Fully gereicht hat...). Nachdem ich nun heute auf eigene Faust das Gebiet erkundet habe bin ich zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass es mehr Freude bereitet, den Spaß zu teilen, als ihn alleine zu erleben. 

Deshalb möchte ich dieses Forum nutzen und gleichgesinnte Menschen finden!! Es würde mich wahnsinnig freuen, wenn ich mich in naher Zukunft einer Eurer Touren anschließen dürfte!! Was meint Ihr? 

Nur vielleicht noch zur Info: Was die Kondition angeht bin ich schon ziemlich gut drauf. Technisch haben jahrelanges radeln wohl auch ihre Spuren hinterlassen, nur vor sehr verblockten Pfaden ziehe ich meinen Hut, was wohl auch am Fahrgerät liegt. Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall bemühen, niemanden aufzuhalten... ;-)

In diesem Sinne verbleibe ich mit Hoffnung auf die eine oder andere positive Rückmeldung!

Freundlichste Grüße,
der Jan


----------



## Kulminator (23. August 2009)

Hi Jan,

du bist hier gerne gesehen und kannst dich uns natürlich gerne anschliessen. Ob Hardtail oder Fully ist hier im Vorspessart nicht soooo wichtig. Es gibt nicht sehr viele wirklich knifflige Passagen. Das meiste ich hardtailtauglich.  
Üblicherweise fahren wir regelmässig, sowohl Wochenende als auch unter der Woche nach Feierabend - alles wetterabhängig und meist kurzfristig hier im Thread bekanntgegeben. 
Blöderweise sind wir im Moment krankheits- und verletzungsbedingt stark dezimiert, so dass man den Eindruck bekommen könnte, hier sei nix los?! Aber das wird bald wieder. Schau hier einfach regelmässig und häng dich ran... 

Gruss Roman


----------



## BikingJan (23. August 2009)

Hallo Roman!

Danke für Deine Nachricht! Ich werde die Augen offen halten! Und ich freu mich jetzt schon auf die erste Tour.

Ich sag dann mal bis bald,
Jan


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. August 2009)

Ich versuche mal wieder geplant zu biken: Morgen, Mittwoch Abend, 18:30h, Neuwirtshaus B8 - Leicht & Locker in den Wald. Wer da ist ist da (hoffentlich bin ich auch da...), Wetter sollte ja einigermaßen gut sein. Licht net vergesse 

der Kombi


----------



## BikingJan (25. August 2009)

Na, da will ich doch mal versuchen, dabei zu sein! Sollte hinhauen, es sei denn die Arbeit schlägt dazwischen. Find ich des Haus, wenn ich einfach die B8 entlang düse?

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. August 2009)

BikingJan schrieb:


> Na, da will ich doch mal versuchen, dabei zu sein! Sollte hinhauen, es sei denn die Arbeit schlägt dazwischen. Find ich des Haus, wenn ich einfach die B8 entlang düse?
> 
> Schönen Gruß!



Neuwirtshaus ist eine ehemalige Gartenwirtschaft an der Kreuzung B8 Wolfgang - Kahl und Großauheim.
Bin der auf dem Goldenen Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. August 2009)

Bei mir wird es sich leider noch verzögern. Muss am Donnerstag wieder unters Messer. Und dann gleich noch ein paar untersuchungen um Ausschliessungen zu machen. Sollte aber kein großes Ding werden also könnte es in 1 bis 2 Wochen wieder klappen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. August 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Neuwirtshaus ist eine ehemalige Gartenwirtschaft an der Kreuzung B8 Wolfgang - Kahl und Großauheim.
> Bin der auf dem Goldenen Bike...



Man nennt ihn auch den "Goldenen Reiter"!


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. August 2009)

Wollte am Samstag mein Sofa mal nach Beerfelden ausführen, hat jemand Lust mit zu kommen?

// Rocky


----------



## Xah88 (26. August 2009)

kenne mich hier noch nciht so aus...wie gestaltet sich denn die Tour?


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. August 2009)

Wenn du Beerfelden meinst Beerfelden


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Wollte am Samstag mein Sofa mal nach Beerfelden ausführen, hat jemand Lust mit zu kommen?
> 
> // Rocky



Oder Xah88, meinst Du die Nicht-Beerfelden-Tour? Heute abend? Die sieht etwas anders aus als BF, doch eher "tendenziell am Hang entlang" wie R_M sagen würde. Also leichter uphill leichter downhill, fürs erste


----------



## Xah88 (26. August 2009)

Mmmhhhh, Helm habe ich schon am Start, aber die Protektoren kommen erst im Spetember ...mal schauen...und Money ist gerade auch nicht so dick am Start...ich überlegs mir mal 

@chef: welche tour heute abend/wieviel uhr wo?


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Man nennt ihn auch den "Goldenen Reiter"!




Wenn DU es sagst...wird's wohl so sein 
Grüß' Dich. Mit Sonntag muß ich mal schauen, kann sein daß einiges zu Hause anliegt und wir Besuch haben


----------



## Xah88 (26. August 2009)

Ne heute geht nicht, habe versprochen mir ne Diplomarbeit von nem Kumpel anzuhören, aber Freitag ist bei mir noch vollkommen frei und evtl auch Samstag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (26. August 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wenn DU es sagst...wird's wohl so sein
> Grüß' Dich. Mit Sonntag muß ich mal schauen, kann sein daß einiges zu Hause anliegt und wir Besuch haben



Samsatg!


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. August 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Oder Xah88, meinst Du die Nicht-Beerfelden-Tour? Heute abend? Die sieht etwas anders aus als BF, doch eher "tendenziell am Hang entlang" wie R_M sagen würde. Also leichter uphill leichter downhill, fürs erste



Stetig bergauf!


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. August 2009)

@Rocky Was hast Du für eine Gabel im Lapierre?


----------



## rocky_mountain (26. August 2009)

888rc2x


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. August 2009)

Danke


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Samsatg!



Freud'scher Verleser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (26. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Samsatg!



Falls ich Freitag keinen Besuch bekommen, habe ich Samstag auch Zeit. Warum dann nicht BF !? 
Entscheidung ergibt sich aber eben erst Freitag um 1400. Und natürlich wetterabhängig.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2009)

Tick


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2009)

Tack


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2009)

Tick Tack


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2009)

Tick Tick Tack


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2009)

Tick Tick Tick Tack


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2009)

Tick Tick Tick Tick Tack


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. August 2009)




----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2009)

Gong.
5K


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2009)

Dein Beitrag wird nur deswegen zuerst angezeigt, weil du eine halbe Zeitzone weiter im Osten ansässig bist. Maßgelblich ist aber die zeit im Hessenland und nicht in irgendwelchen Provinzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (26. August 2009)

Euch Purschen kann mer net allein lasse!
Statts draußen bei herrlichstem Wetter zu biken lungert Ihr vor der Kiste rum nur um die 5K zu erzielen 

War 'ne sportliche Tour, heute Abend mit BikingJan.
Mittlerweile schon ein Schinkenbrot und ein Radeberger gezogen, jetzt fühlt man sich schon gleich besser


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. August 2009)

Witzbold. Ich bin um kurz nach sieben aus 'nem Meeting rausgekommen und hatte noch ein paar Minuten Zeit bis mein Zug fuhr. 

Bei dem Wetter hätte ich mir einige Dinge vorstellen können die mehr Spaß machen als dem Broterwerb nachzukommen.


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. August 2009)

Ich wäre ja auch gerne gefahren und hätte meinen Körper gestählt, anstatt hier den halben Marmorkuchen zu essen und mir ein Cappuccino nach dem anderen einzuverlaiben, aber mein Hardtail ist in Deutschland, mein Lapierre kommt heute erst vom Service und am Scott hab ich die Code kaputt gemacht.


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. August 2009)

Man habt ihr Probleme.
Ich hab nen dicken Kobb. 

@Onkel
Das mit dem Countdown üben wir noch....


----------



## rocky_mountain (27. August 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Scott hab ich die Code kaputt gemacht.



Brauch man da ne Bremse?
Das Ding bügelt doch alles platt.


----------



## _jazzman_ (27. August 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Brauch man da ne Bremse?
> Das Ding bügelt doch alles platt.


 
Leider nicht ganz. Hab mich wieder an zwei Bäumen versucht, aber der zweite hat mir meinen Bremshebel kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (27. August 2009)

Paah, unser Exil-Wolf hat seinen Vorteil den unterschiedlichen Zeitzonen zu verdanken. 

@Jazz - warum legst du dich auch gleich mit ausgewachsenen Bäumen an? Üb doch erst mal mit Setzlingen.


----------



## _jazzman_ (28. August 2009)

Mensch.... Wie Weihnachten... 
Lapierre heute vom Service geholt und das Scott hat auch nen neuen Bremshebel und das auch noch umsonst auf Garantie...


----------



## Kulminator (29. August 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Mensch.... Wie Weihnachten...
> Lapierre heute vom Service geholt und das Scott hat auch nen neuen Bremshebel und das auch noch umsonst auf Garantie...



.. und jetzt ne geschmeidige Tour mit deinen Wölfen  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (29. August 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> .. und jetzt ne geschmeidige Tour mit deinen Wölfen  ...



Ja, das wär schon fein! Aber leider seid's a bissl weit weg... Oder ich... Je nach dem wie man's sieht.
Wollte eigentlich heute spontan rauf nach Saalbach fahren, aber bei dem Wetter is heute erst mal Couch, Fernseh und später vielleicht noch Altstadtfest angesagt.

Aber morgen steht Sonne und Saalbach auf dem Programm... 

Wie schauts denn bei den Wölfen mit dem Krankenstand aus?
Ede, was macht die Schulter? SofaSurfer, wie gehts dir? Sonst ist hoffentlich niemand krank!

Viele Grüße aus dem Süden...


----------



## Mtb Ede (29. August 2009)

Hallo Jazz, die Schulter schmerzt besonders gern nachts und weckt mich min.5x pro Nacht auf . Tagsüber geht es.

Seit dem Sturz war nur bestes Bikewetter besonders dieses WE . Echt klasse nur in der Bude zu hocken...


----------



## Kulminator (29. August 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Jazz, die Schulter schmerzt besonders gern nachts und weckt mich min.5x pro Nacht auf . Tagsüber geht es.
> 
> Seit dem Sturz war nur bestes Bikewetter besonders dieses WE . Echt klasse nur in der Bude zu hocken...



na ja, soo dolle ist das Wetter heute auch wieder nicht... 

Dir weiterhin gute Besserung ...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. August 2009)

Da will ich auch mal mein Leid verkunden. Die Op war nicht wie ich sie mir vorgestellt habe. Leider haben die Ärzte noch was gefunden und dieses auch entfernt. Daher kann ich Biken ertmal wieder abhacken.  

Ede mein beileid. Sitze jetzt nun schon 2 Monate zu Hause rum ( und es wird noch mind. 1 Monat oben drauf ). Daher weiß ich wie es dir geht. 
Dir aber noch gute besserung.


----------



## Kulminator (29. August 2009)

@ Sofa: was'n Schice


----------



## _jazzman_ (31. August 2009)

Vorgestern, am verregneten Samstag, hab ich mal meinen Rucksack gepackt, die Bikes ins Auto geladen und mich auf den Weg nach Saalbach gemacht, da es laut Wetterbericht einen sonnigen Spätsommertag geben sollte. Nach einem Umweg über Osttirol und die Felbertauern, bin ich abends bei Regen in Saalbach angekommen. Nach einer Pizza und ein, zwei, drei Bierchen hab ich mich dann zur Ruhe gelegt. Der morgentliche Blick aus dem Fenster und die erwarteten Sonnenstrahlen blieben aber aus - alles nass und grau... Ich hab schon überlegt, noch mal die Decke übern Kopf zu ziehen und noch ein Stündchen Schlaf dranzuhängen. Nachdem ich aber am Handy die Webcam auf dem Schattberg gecheckt hatte, gabs kein Schlaf mehr... Sonne pur auf den Bergen... Nach dem Frühstück und einem Kaffee, der den Puls schon beim Frühstück auf gefühlte 217 gebracht hat, gings von Hinterglemm runter zum Schattberg-Xpress. Nach der Fahrt durch den Nebel des Grauens stand ein Traumtag mit leckeren Trails auf dem Programm... 

Hier ein paar Impressionen vom Sonntag:

Blick aus dem Fenster am Morgen




The Fog




Auf dem Schattberg-Ostgipfel




Blick über das Glemmtal zur Lofergruppe und den Leoganger Gipfeln




Glockner Gruppe mit Traumblick auf den Großglockner




Blick vom Schattberg-Westgipfel runter auf den Ostgipfel




Leoganggruppe mit Blick auf den Watzmann




Großvenediger




Schön wars.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (31. August 2009)

Bist du auch gefahren oder hast du nur die Landschaft fotografiert?


----------



## _jazzman_ (31. August 2009)

Nur fotografiert, geposed und faul in der Sonne gelegen...


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. August 2009)

Ok


----------



## _jazzman_ (31. August 2009)




----------



## rocky_mountain (31. August 2009)

So habe ich mir das vorgestellt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (31. August 2009)

Da hat er sich aber einiges von uns abgeschaut.


----------



## rocky_mountain (31. August 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Da hat er sich aber einiges von uns abgeschaut.



Fehlt nur noch das Bier und die Feuerstelle!


----------



## Kulminator (4. September 2009)

@ all: hat jemand nächste Woche tagsüber Zeit und Lust auf ne schöne tagesfüllende Tour? Spessart, Odenwald oder Taunus? Kein Bikepark. Wetter soll ja wieder sonnig und warm werden...


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. September 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ all: hat jemand nächste Woche tagsüber Zeit und Lust auf ne schöne tagesfüllende Tour? Spessart, Odenwald oder Taunus? Kein Bikepark. Wetter soll ja wieder sonnig und warm werden...



Nächste Woche = Arbeitsmäßig Volle Packung für mich...
Aber einmal abends, habe ich schon noch vor. Das Licht will ja mal wieder leuchten. 
Auch diesen Sonntag geht vielleicht was Nachmittags. Hängt davon ab, wie lange ich morgen arbeiten muß.
Ich beobachte den Fred und entscheide kurzfristig

der Kombi


----------



## Xah88 (4. September 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ all: hat jemand nächste Woche tagsüber Zeit und Lust auf ne schöne tagesfüllende Tour? Spessart, Odenwald oder Taunus? Kein Bikepark. Wetter soll ja wieder sonnig und warm werden...



beim Taunus wäre ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. September 2009)

bei mir wirds eng nächste woche...vielleicht kann ich ja dazustoßen  wenns im taunus ist


----------



## Bruder Jörn (4. September 2009)

Mein Arbeitgeber hat im Moment dermaßen grosses Interesse an mir, dass ich aus Kostengründen zuhause schon Wasser und Strom abbestellt habe.

Nebenbei bin ich völlig in der mentalen Vorbereitung auf Saalbach, Mayrhofen und South Tyrol gefangen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. September 2009)

Hat heute ja echt lecker Wetter, da draußen. 
Zwischen Büro und Auto schon derart naß geworden daß ich das Auto trockenlegen konnte zu Hause die Hose wechseln mußte.

Bin ich froh daß ich diese WE nicht fahren muß / kann.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. September 2009)

Trotz Regen in Hochstimmung...
die neue XXL-Ausgabe des Pedaliéro hat im Briefkasten gelegen  wird das eine Nacht 

Geniale pics und tolle bikes...&locations. Sabber...
Finale, wie so oft  New Zealand, Big-5-Opening
Nicolai AFR sieht stark aus und auch das ION ST 2010 Team Edition, das Voltage FR, RM Flatline World Cup, KTM Tribute....

Naja, was vor ein paar Jahren noch die Centerfolds aus'm Playboy waren ist jetzt die XXL Ausgabe des Pedaliéro


----------



## Kulminator (5. September 2009)

Xah88 schrieb:


> beim Taunus wäre ich dabei



Wie gut kennst du dich im Taunus aus? Ich kenne lediglich die Hauptwege und ein paar wenige Freireitertrails, die z.T. aber gesperrt sind...  Ach egal, für ne schöne Tour sollte es reichen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. September 2009)

So, eine Nullrunde durch den heimischen Forst gefahren. Schulter o.k.
War eigentlich auf Pilze aus, aber Funghi-technisch gibts im Moments gar nix, da draußen. Außer ungenießbare Kartoffelboviste absolute zero.
Mußte ich doch die Champions im Supermarkt kaufen.


----------



## Kulminator (5. September 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Nullrunde



was issn das?


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. September 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> was issn das?



Flach durch den Rodenbacher Forrest. Keine Sprünge, kein Speed.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. September 2009)

Ich hab mir eben mal das DH WM Rennen auf Freecaster angesehen. Die Höhendifferenz hätten wir am HK auch hingekommen. 

So, jetzt sind's noch 4 Tage, dann geht's endlich los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (7. September 2009)

Ach Du Sch..., Euer Treffpunkt heisst nun nicht mehr Ex-Shooters, sondern ab heute Nacht auch noch Ex-Druckhaus, genaugenommen Ex-Druckhaus, ehemals Shooters, ehemals Druckhaus.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwxuJquQ4F8"]YouTube - Feuer  im Druckhaus am 07.09.2009[/ame]

Und es brennt immer noch. Die Feuerwehren leisten ganze Arbeit.

Staanemer


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. September 2009)

Habe die Rauchsäule heute morgen gesehen und, eigentlich zuerst, die Autoschlange der Gaffer auf der B43A...

Aber, das Druckhaus war ja auch eigentlich nicht der Treffpunkt der Spessartwölfe, doch eher die Parkbucht an der B8...


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. September 2009)

Bastelstunde war angesagt nach der kurzen Runde gestern...nach ca. 15Tkm hat sich das Tretlager links verabschiedet . 
Alles auseinandergepuzzelt und  erwäge eine 'richtige Investition' und werde wohl die ganze Kurbelgarnitur erneuern, großes & mittleres Kettenblatt haben schließlich auch schon Parodontose.
D.h. das Goldene ist noch ein paar Tage a.D., das Plüschige ist aber noch fahrbereit. D.h., wenn es ein Nachtausflug diese Woche gibt, dann mit dem Freak.
Kulmi, wie schaut's?


----------



## Kulminator (7. September 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bastelstunde war angesagt nach der kurzen Runde gestern...nach ca. 15Tkm hat sich das Tretlager links verabschiedet .
> Alles auseinandergepuzzelt und  erwäge eine 'richtige Investition' und werde wohl die ganze Kurbelgarnitur erneuern, großes & mittleres Kettenblatt haben schließlich auch schon Parodontose.
> D.h. das Goldene ist noch ein paar Tage a.D., das Plüschige ist aber noch fahrbereit. D.h., wenn es ein Nachtausflug diese Woche gibt, dann mit dem Freak.
> Kulmi, wie schaut's?



da ich diese Woche noch Urlaub habe, drehe ich lieber bei Sonnenschein und angenehmen 27 Grad meine Runden...  

Für Nachtausflüge haben wir den ganzen laaangen Winter Zeit....


----------



## Bruder Jörn (7. September 2009)

Ich habe auch schon recht laaange nichts mehr von unserem Ede gehört.

Ede - wie geht's dir im Krankenstand? Du hast die Hälfte der Leidenszeit doch schon fast wieder rum.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. September 2009)

Aahhh, noch nicht zu spät um unserem Exilwolf in Austria 

ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG !

zu wünschen!

Nico, laß Dich feiern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (9. September 2009)

... auch von uns: alles Gute zum B-Day , Nico ...

Lass dich mal wieder hier blicken....


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. September 2009)

*Na dan auch mal alles gute von mir zum B -Day. Trink mal für uns alle einen mit. *


----------



## Bruder Jörn (9. September 2009)

[singmodus]Alleeeez guudeee ...[/singmodus]

Sorry Nico, ich hab meine letzte Tenorstunde verpasst - ich erspare dir den Rest.


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
vielen Dank für die Geburtstagsgrüße! Hat mich gefreut, dass ihr an mich gedacht habt.


Hab grad mein Zimmer in Saalbach gebucht. Sieht man sich am Wochenende???


----------



## rocky_mountain (10. September 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> vielen Dank für die Geburtstagsgrüße! Hat mich gefreut, dass ihr an mich gedacht habt.
> 
> 
> Hab grad mein Zimmer in Saalbach gebucht. Sieht man sich am Wochenende???



JA wir kommen,
Hattest du Probleme bei der Zimmersuche?

// Rocky


----------



## _jazzman_ (10. September 2009)

Nein, hatte keine Probleme bei der Zimmerreservierung. Hatte in der Pension angefragt, in der ich schon im Juli war. War kein Problem dort ein Zimmer zu bekommen und die Pension ist ok mit gut zugänglichem Bikekeller. 
Ich denke in den größeren Sporthotels wirds vielleicht bissl voller sein, aber selbst dort sollte noch was frei sein...


----------



## Kulminator (11. September 2009)

Nachdem das Wetter heute richtig gut geworden ist, hab ich Pinsel und Farbe gegen Lenker und Pedale getauscht und hab mich aufgemacht zur Königsetappe im Vorspessart: Rückersbacher Schlucht hoch bis zum Hahnenkamm, dort Kaffeepause und über Ede's Trail und die Welle runter. Es kam mir irgendwie vor, als ob Ede's Trail frisch befahren war und irgendwie regelmässig benutzt wird? Na ja, es ist jedenfalls in gutem Zustand und macht Spass. 

Ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich mich am WE hier losreissen kann? Was geht bei dir, Kombi? 

Ede, Sofa, was macht die Genesung? 

Finalisten, Hochalpiner: euch viel Spass und kommt heile wieder.


----------



## _jazzman_ (12. September 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Lass dich mal wieder hier blicken....



25.-27.09. 
Hab ja jetzt in Deutschland einen Zweitboliden für leichte Ausflüge ins Unterholz.


----------



## Mtb Ede (12. September 2009)

Jazzman: Nachträglich von mir und Maria alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Kulmi : Gesundheitszustand gleichbleibend bescheiden. Fahr den Trail regelmäßig mit dem Rollstuhl ab um ihn zu pflegen... ist jetzt das 7. WE in Folge mit bestem Wetter, wenn ich wieder kann da weiß ich schon wie das Wetter sein wird.


----------



## Kulminator (12. September 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> 25.-27.09.
> Hab ja jetzt in Deutschland einen Zweitboliden für leichte Ausflüge ins Unterholz.



Gaaaanz schlechter Termin  




Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Fahr den Trail regelmäßig mit dem Rollstuhl ab um ihn zu pflegen... ist jetzt das 7. WE in Folge mit bestem Wetter, wenn ich wieder kann da weiß ich schon wie das Wetter sein wird.



Hast du Big Bettys oder Muddy Marys am Rollstuhl? Sieht danach aus... 
Wetter wird nächste Woche schlechter - also kein Grund für schlechte Laune ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymtb (12. September 2009)

Hallo Ede

Kopf hoch, die Zeit geht auch vorbei und wie Kulmi schon sagt, das Wetter wird schlechter.
Ich konnte fast ein Jahr nicht fahren, um so schöner ist es wenn man dann wieder kann.

Think positiv 
Wird wieder 

LG Crazymtb


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. September 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Es kam mir irgendwie vor, als ob Ede's Trail frisch befahren war und irgendwie regelmässig benutzt wird? Na ja, es ist jedenfalls in gutem Zustand und macht Spass.
> 
> Ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich mich am WE hier losreissen kann? Was geht bei dir, Kombi?



Sehe das mit Ede's Trail genauso, der wird regelmäßig genutzt und ist im guten Zustand. Schon interessant wie sich das etabliert 

War die Woche abends mal fahren, das geht ganz ordentlich nur springen mit aktivem Ziehen geht noch nicht mit dem Arm. Dieses WE geht leider gar nichts auch wenn das Wetter super aussieht. Morgen ( !!!  ) bin ich auf einem Workshop meines Arbeitgebers. Stehe ich voll drauf.


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. September 2009)

Achja, und um die Sache richtig rund zu machen: nächstes WE regnets bestimmt und die 2 Samstage drauf darf ich arbeiten gehen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (12. September 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Fahr den Trail regelmäßig mit dem Rollstuhl ab um ihn zu pflegen.



Und ich schiebe ihn dann wieder hoch.... 
Ausser du nimmst den 




Geht alles langsam voran bei mir. Wird aber zum glück besser wie schlimmer.
Wie hat Erich schon immer gesagt:* Vorwerts immer, rückwerts nimmer.*


----------



## Kulminator (13. September 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Und ich schiebe ihn dann wieder hoch....
> Ausser du nimmst den
> 
> 
> ...



ja ja, wer den Schaden hat ....


----------



## _jazzman_ (13. September 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Gaaaanz schlechter Termin



Kanns net ändern... Hab an dem Wochenende Orchesterprobe in Deutschland. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja eine kleine Runde oder ein Bierchen in einem der zahlreichen Lokalitäten...


Am Wochenende hat das Scott ein neues Cockpit bekommen. Die 750mm von Funn liegen richtig gut in der Hand. Und auf den 30cm Singletrails ist der Panzer wendiger als gedacht. Es macht richtig Spaß... 
2.7er Maxxis Highroller ST und 200mm Federweg machen viel Fahrtechnikdefizite wieder gut...


----------



## Knacki1 (13. September 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und über Ede's Trail und die Welle runter. Es kam mir irgendwie vor, als ob Ede's Trail frisch befahren war und irgendwie regelmässig benutzt wird? Na ja, es ist jedenfalls in gutem Zustand und macht Spass.



wo is denn dieser trail? 

schreibt mir doch bitte eine pn


----------



## Kulminator (14. September 2009)

Mittwoch solls Wetter wieder besser werden. 

Da könnte ich mich für nen lockeren Nightride erwärmen  ... Je nach den Niederschlägen der nächsten 47 Stunden lässt sich eine passende Tour fahren. Startpunkt wäre ca 18 Uhr ab Hanau - Zustiegsmöglichkeiten unterwegs nach Absprache. Wer hat Interesse?


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. September 2009)

MELD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (14. September 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> MELD



das interpretiere ich als Interesse ....  

Passt dir die Uhrzeit? Wir müssen uns ja nicht zwingend an der B8 treffen...


----------



## Kombinatschef (14. September 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das interpretiere ich als Interesse ....
> 
> Passt dir die Uhrzeit? Wir müssen uns ja nicht zwingend an der B8 treffen...



Also, am Mittwoch könnt' ich noch auf einen interessanten Vortrag. Sollte sich das Wetter allerdings stabilisieren bin ich schon mehr aufs biken scharf. PN kurz vorher bzw. wir klingeln uns zusammen.
B8 Parkplatz 1830 wäre dann ok, wir nehmen angesichts der Tatsache daß ich mit schwerem Gerät unterwegs sein werde, die kürzeste Route auf den HK...oder steht etwas anderes an? Hatte leichtsinnigerweise die dürren Schlappen aufs Fusion montiert und das bereits bereut. Baue also wieder um. Da die Kurbel fürs Leichte noch nicht da & noch nicht montiert ist muß ich schwer fahren. Heißt aber nicht daß ich Dich auch aufs Schwere verdamme


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. September 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das interpretiere ich als Interesse ....
> 
> Passt dir die Uhrzeit? Wir müssen uns ja nicht zwingend an der B8 treffen...




Oder...wir wiederholen noch mal die Flachrunde 'Kinzigwälder-Erlensee-über die Bahnschienen-Schnakenloch-Tour' vom Sommer


----------



## lordnicon (15. September 2009)

Hi,

also morgen 18 Uhr würde ich mich auch gern anschliessen!
Wo genau ist der Treffpunkt? Fürs Navi!

Gruss Nico


----------



## der-silberfisch (15. September 2009)

lordnicon schrieb:


> Wo genau ist der Treffpunkt? Fürs Navi!



Parkplatz B8 = N50° 06.014 E008° 59.392

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Kulminator (15. September 2009)

lordnicon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also morgen 18 Uhr würde ich mich auch gern anschliessen!
> Wo genau ist der Treffpunkt? Fürs Navi!
> ...



du darfst dich gerne anschliessen. Die Parkbucht ist zwischen HU-Wolfgang und Kahl an der Bundesstrasse B8; von Hanau kommend ist nach der Einfahrt zu Neuwirtshaus Richtung Kahl auf der linken Seite eine Parkbucht. Dat isse ... 



der-silberfisch schrieb:


> Parkplatz B8 = N50° 06.014 E008° 59.392
> 
> Gruß
> Robert



Merci... kommst du auch? 



Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Oder...wir wiederholen noch mal die Flachrunde 'Kinzigwälder-Erlensee-über die Bahnschienen-Schnakenloch-Tour' vom Sommer



das können wir gerne machen  
HK wird wohl etwas zu weit, ansonsten Buchberg etc.. 

*WICHTIG: Treffpunkt an der Parkbucht B8 ist morgen um 18:30 Uhr (nicht schon um 18 Uhr)! 
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-silberfisch (15. September 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Merci... kommst du auch?



Wie so oft scheitert  das an meinem Schicht/Familienplanungen. Aber ich lese ja immmer mit und es wird sich sicher mal wieder was ergeben.

Euch viel Spaß
Robert


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. September 2009)

Nach Hause gekommen, Überraschung, DHL war da. Da liegt das DING vor mir, matt schimmernd, wunderbar leicht, vollendete Formen, die Zahnkränze vom Feinsten 

Das wird spannend heute abend. Jetzt noch einen Espresso und dann gehts ans Zusammenbasteln 
Morgen etwa doch mit dem Güldenen?


----------



## Kulminator (15. September 2009)

Ach noch was für morgen abend: langes Höschen und Leuchtmittel nicht vergessen - will ja keiner mit nackten Beinchen in der Dunkelheit stehen ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. September 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ach noch was für morgen abend: langes Höschen und Leuchtmittel nicht vergessen - will ja keiner mit nackten Beinchen in der Dunkelheit stehen ...



AjAj, Käpt'n!

Also, das Schwere oder das Leichtere?


----------



## Kulminator (15. September 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> AjAj, Käpt'n!
> 
> Also, das Schwere oder das Leichtere?



ich nehm meine Dietzenbacher Lady ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. September 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich nehm meine Dietzenbacher Lady ...



Okeh, dann ich das Güldene


----------



## Kulminator (16. September 2009)

one two: 

.... hey hey hey, das ist der Goldene Reiter ... trallalla ....


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. September 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> one two:
> 
> .... hey hey hey, das ist der Goldene Reiter ... trallalla ....



Na warte...!

Kriegst zum Geburtstag eine Dose Goldbronzelack, dann hast Du auch einen entsprechenden Goldesel


----------



## Kulminator (16. September 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Na warte...!
> 
> Kriegst zum Geburtstag eine Dose Goldbronzelack, dann hast Du auch einen entsprechenden Goldesel



bisher hats bei mir nur zu nem silbernen Bock gereicht... Gold ist nur was für Meister...


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. September 2009)

War 'ne geschmeidige Dämmer-& NR-Tour durchs Unterholz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (16. September 2009)

.. und ich hab nach soooo vielen Jahren endlich Kombis geheimste Geheimtrails kennenlernen dürfen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. September 2009)

Tach - witterungsbedingt sind wir zwar etwas eher aus Finale abgereist als geplant, die paar Tage da unten haben sich aber echt gelohnt.

Es hat schon was, wenn man bei 25 - 30 Grad staubtrockene Trails absörft.


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. September 2009)

Hab in der Bike trailtaugliche Kinderanhänger gesehen... könnt mich ja mal einer durch die Welle ziehen damit ich auch mal wieder auf nen Trail komme...


----------



## Kulminator (18. September 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hab in der Bike trailtaugliche Kinderanhänger gesehen... könnt mich ja mal einer durch die Welle ziehen damit ich auch mal wieder auf nen Trail komme...



bestell das Ding - das mit dem Trail kriegen wir


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. September 2009)

Mannomann die CC-Strecke beim Weltcup Finale in Schladming ist beeindruckend. Die Anstiege möcht ich nicht mal rauf schieben müssen... Sabine Spitz und die restlichen Mädels haben sich bei sonnigen 24Grad ganz schön gequält. Jetzt noch CC-Finale der Herren und dann heute Abend das 4X-Finale, bevor morgen die Downhillstars zum Showdown antreten. 

Viele Grüsse aus Schladming...


----------



## Kulminator (19. September 2009)

du kommst ja ganz schön in der Welt rum?? Gestern Finale, heute schon Schladming ...


----------



## _jazzman_ (19. September 2009)

Finale??? Wie kommst du da drauf? Ich war nix in Finale. Rocky und Bruder waren dort. Ich war gestern schön zu Hause in Klagenfurt auf der Couch und bin heute und morgen in Schladming.


----------



## Kulminator (20. September 2009)

da hab ich das wohl falsch verstanden?!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. September 2009)

Morgen Jungs,
wollte mich auch mal wieder melden und verkunden das es mir gut geht und es so langsam alles zum besten wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (21. September 2009)

Na also!
Das sind die News die wir hören wollen.
Dann laß uns mal sehr bald locker & easy ausreiten


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (21. September 2009)

Denke wenn "alles bestens" klappt könnte der 1. Ausritt mitte Oktober sein.
Bin aber erstmal ab morgen für ein paar Tage in Frankreich ( Paris )  .
Mal ein bischen ausspannen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. September 2009)

Soo,
zurück von einer kurzentschlossenen, schnellen HK-Runde 
Die Beleuchtung ist sanierungsbedürftig...Helmlampe in den kniffeligsten Situationen immer mal wieder ausgefallen.
Und dann hatte ich beim Ausrollen unterhalb des HK Gesichtskontakt mit einer Fledermaus 
Es ist ja wissenschaftlich bewiesen, daß der Batman mit den Ohren sieht. Anscheinend hatte der Flattermann was auf den Ohren, sonst wäre er nicht mit mir zusammengestoßen


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. September 2009)

Ist daaas, schön !

DRAUSSEN TOP Wetter und ich hier DRINNEN zur Inventur


----------



## Mtb Ede (26. September 2009)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine Wanderung am HK ?  Trailbesichtigung ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. September 2009)

Wann?
Wollte Dir eh vorschlagen, mal eine flache Proberunde zusammen zu drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (26. September 2009)

Wäre gern heute nachmittag gegangen... morgen geht nicht.
Nächstes WE ?
Kann den Arm nur um 30 Grad mit eigener Kraft anheben. Operateur ist ratlos schickt mich zum Neurologen. Da bin ich am Montag.


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. September 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wäre gern heute nachmittag gegangen... morgen geht nicht.
> Nächstes WE ?
> Kann den Arm nur um 30 Grad mit eigener Kraft anheben. Operateur ist ratlos schickt mich zum Neurologen. Da bin ich am Montag.



Eieiei, no good!

War ja heute inventieren, hätte also auch nichts werden können. Morgen geh ich mal auf eine Runde und nächstes WE nur Sonntags, da Samstag (schon wieder) Firma.


----------



## Kulminator (26. September 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine Wanderung am HK ?  Trailbesichtigung ?



Hätte schon Böcke - geht aber erst nächstes WE wieder...  

Lass das mit dem Arm mal genauer abklären - wenn OP seitig alles i.O. ist, dann sollte das mit Physio hinzubekommen sein?


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. September 2009)

Heute eine kurzentschlossene Speedrunde gefahren. Statt der üblichen 70 nur 58min auf den HK, und mit Speed wieder runter.
Alles noch gut fahrbar aber wir sollten mal bald wieder eine Abwanderung der Location ansetzen.


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich glaube ich muss hier mal die Werbetrommel rühren!
Wenn ihr am We noch nix besseres vor habt würden wir uns über Unterstützung freuen!

Buckel-Nunner-Renne


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. September 2009)

Die Trommel wird doch schon im Nachbarfred ausreichend befeuert.


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. September 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die Trommel wird doch schon im Nachbarfred ausreichend befeuert.



Mecker ned rum! Du kneifst ja!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. September 2009)

Schnickschnack - ich sorge nur dafür, dass der Fußboden bei deinem nächsten Besuch eben ist.


----------



## rocky_mountain (29. September 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Schnickschnack - ich sorge nur dafür, dass der Fußboden bei deinem nächsten Besuch eben ist.



Ich denke du machst das Treppenhaus, der unebene Boden war doch im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. September 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich glaube ich muss hier mal die Werbetrommel rühren!
> Wenn ihr am We noch nix besseres vor habt würden wir uns über Unterstützung freuen!
> ...




Würde ja gerne...wir haben aber Tag der offenen Tür, Jubiläum etc. mit Anwesenheitspflicht. 
Außerdem krieg ich ja dann doch nur den Blues das Rennen zu sehen und selbst im Moment kaum fahren zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. September 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ich denke du machst das Treppenhaus, der unebene Boden war doch im Wohnzimmer.



Bist du schon mal bei schwerer See in die Takelage geklettert?


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. September 2009)

Nee habe Motor!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. September 2009)

Auch ein Oberdeck will erklommen werden.


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. September 2009)

Deshalb wohne ich im EG!


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. September 2009)

Zurück vom Lonesome-Nightride. War sehr schön, nicht kalt, trocken, halber Mond...
Wird Zeit daß die Wölfe wieder auferstehen.
Melde schon mal an:
Da Mittwochs in der Flimmerkiste immer Damenprogramm ab 2015 ist, werde ich wieder NRiden, kommenden Mittwoch. Im Falle, daß akzeptables Wetter ist.
Kulmi, bist' dabei? Ede, das geht schon, mach mit, Du hast das beste Licht!
Sofa, bist Du schon dabei?

der Kombi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Oktober 2009)

Leider Negativ. War heute wieder den 1. tag Abeiten.Denke das es erst mitte - ende Oktober wird.

Und ausserdem kann ich mein dicken ranzen nicht mehr aufs Bike schwingen. Habe jetzt nach 4 Monaten Sport Abstinenz satte 4 Kilo zugenommen.
Und ich kann jetzt behaupten das EXTREM COUTCHING keine Sportart ist...


----------



## Kulminator (1. Oktober 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Kulmi, bist' dabei? Ede, das geht schon, mach mit, Du hast das beste Licht!



klar - bin dabei.  

Gerade angekommen - mit Verspätung. Mein Koffer ist noch unterwegs - oder auch nicht - so genau konnte das heute niemand sagen... 

Gute Nachrichten: das Zollamt Hanau will mich unbedingt sehen


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. Oktober 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> klar - bin dabei.
> 
> Gute Nachrichten: das Zollamt Hanau will mich unbedingt sehen



Aaahja, dann kannst Du uns ja demnächst 'heimleuchten' und ich mich entscheiden ob ich auch so was bestellen sollte


----------



## Kulminator (2. Oktober 2009)

bin um 10.26 EUR leichter - sie ist aber nun tatsächlich da. Ausleuchtungstests frühestens, wenn der Akku geladen ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Oktober 2009)

Einen ähnlichen Betrag haben sie mir dort neulich auch abgenommen. 

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie lange der Akku unter Dauerbelastung hält.


----------



## Kulminator (3. Oktober 2009)

Will heute nachmittag nach BF - zum Gucke und Anfeuern... Unterwegs den Ede einpacken (?) und ab in den Odenwald... 

Hätte noch ne Mitfahrgelegenhait ab HU - Interesse?


----------



## rocky_mountain (3. Oktober 2009)

Passt auf eure Schlüsselbeine auf!

//Rocky


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Oktober 2009)

Mannmannmann. Da passt man einmal nicht auf dich auf, und dann das.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (4. Oktober 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Mannmannmann. Da passt man einmal nicht auf dich auf, und dann das.



Und dann was??

Edit: Habe es gerade im Freireiter gelesen. Alles gute Rocky und gute und schnelle Heilung.


----------



## Kulminator (4. Oktober 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> klar - bin dabei.



Kombi: höchstwahrscheinlich bekomme ich von Mittwoch - Sonntag Besuch. Da wird nix aus Biken...  Wenn das wetter passt, würde ich morgen abend gerne mal losziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Oktober 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kombi: höchstwahrscheinlich bekomme ich von Mittwoch - Sonntag Besuch. Da wird nix aus Biken...  Wenn das wetter passt, würde ich morgen abend gerne mal losziehen?



Na dann häng ich noch mal den Akku an. Wir stimmen uns kurzfristig/telef. ab...ich denke aber bei hinreichend gutem Wetter so ab 1900 ab Neuwirtshaus

der Kombi


----------



## Mtb Ede (4. Oktober 2009)

Rocky : Gute Besserung !

Kulmi und ich waren gestern zum Anfeuern der Jungs in BF. Nachts dann noch Phototermin mit Mav und Hot Rod, der gezeigt hat was er drauf hat. Respekt

Kombi : Mit dem Biken muß ich wohl noch warten aber wie wär es mal mit einer Wanderung mit den Damen rund um den HK ?


----------



## _jazzman_ (5. Oktober 2009)

Eieiei... 
Da ist man an dem schönen, sonnigen Herbstwochenende bissl im Bikepark Semmering gravitieren und freut sich, am Montagmorgen die Berichte von einem Spaßwochenende in BF lesen zu dürfen und was bekommt man stattdessen... Wieder ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein... Gute Besserung Rocky! 


Semmering war sehr fein... 
Und nach einer Woche Regenpause super gut zu fahren. Wenns Wetter die Woche über hält, gehts vielleicht kommendes Wochenende noch mal hin, bevor die Saison sich dem Ende neigt...
Wegen technischem Defekt an der Kamera gabs leider so gut wie keine Bilder...


----------



## Kulminator (5. Oktober 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Na dann häng ich noch mal den Akku an. Wir stimmen uns kurzfristig/telef. ab...ich denke aber bei hinreichend gutem Wetter so ab 1900 ab Neuwirtshaus
> 
> der Kombi



wenn ich heute so aus dem Fenster schau, hab ich eigentlich gar keine Zeit für nen Nightride...


----------



## Kombinatschef (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja, sitze auch noch im Office und warte drauf daß ich noch mal antreten darf. Ausserdem pisselt's draußen. 
Wir verschieben den NR


----------



## Kulminator (5. Oktober 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ja, sitze auch noch im Office und warte drauf daß ich noch mal antreten darf. Ausserdem pisselt's draußen.
> Wir verschieben den NR



hast also heute auch keine "Zeit" ... 

Wir verschieben auf morgen ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Oktober 2009)

Dann also NR heute Abend 
Wetter ist ja ganz brauchbar. Um ein paar Matschlöcher werden wir wohl aber nicht drum herum kommen 
Peilen wir wieder 1900 am Neuwirtshaus an?


----------



## Kulminator (6. Oktober 2009)

auch wenn ich heute so aus dem Fenster schau, hab ich eigentlich wieder gar keine Zeit für nen Nightride...


----------



## Kulminator (9. Oktober 2009)

Kann mich heute Spätnachmittag doch noch losreisen und plane einen kurzen Ausritt bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit. Start ca 17.30 Uhr ab HU - Dauer ca 2 - 3 Stunden. 

Wer will mich begleiten?


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. Oktober 2009)

Ach, Kulmi ich würd ja so gerne... ich muß aber leider weiter meditieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Oktober 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Kann mich heute Spätnachmittag doch noch losreisen und plane einen kurzen Ausritt bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit. Start ca 17.30 Uhr ab HU - Dauer ca 2 - 3 Stunden.
> 
> Wer will mich begleiten?



Äähh, geht nicht, habe ein Date mit meiner Frau.

Und ab morsche ist ja schlechtes Wetter, da versuch ist erst erst mal im Dreck zu fahren


----------



## Kulminator (10. Oktober 2009)

Schade, dass keiner mitgefahren ist... 

Habe meine neue Lampe getestet. Die ist mal gaanz deutlich heller als die P7. Beide Lampen zusammen am Lenker plus die kleine Q5 auf dem Helm ist schon fast nicht auszuhalten...


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Oktober 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Schade, dass keiner mitgefahren ist...
> 
> Habe meine neue Lampe getestet. Die ist mal gaanz deutlich heller als die P7. Beide Lampen zusammen am Lenker plus die kleine Q5 auf dem Helm ist schon fast nicht auszuhalten...



Morsche,
Hast' Dich im Wald verfahren (wg. Anwort um 6:44h )?

Hätte schon Lust gehabt gestern mitzufahren zumal das Wetter ja noch o.k. war. Unser Alternativprogramm war Tanzen. Nach 2h waren wir dann auch k.o.:
Heute ist ideales Schrauber-Wetter. Wenn es gegen Nachmittag doch noch mal nachlassen sollte gehe ich mich noch mal im Wald einsauen. Brauche das jetzt.
Btw., gib mal ein paar details zur Lampe durch


----------



## Kulminator (10. Oktober 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wenn es gegen Nachmittag doch noch mal nachlassen sollte gehe ich mich noch mal im Wald einsauen.



Optimist? ! ..


----------



## Kombinatschef (10. Oktober 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Optimist? ! ..



Realist!

Zwischen 1400 und 1630 wars klasse. Sogar blaue Stellen am Himmel. Nicht kalt, bin unten kurz gefahrern.
Einmal HK rauf & runter. War ganz enttäuscht, daß ich oben nicht der Einzige war. Da stand noch ein Rotwild HT und ein Gaul (der aussah wie dat Päärd vonne Pippi Langstrumpf ).
Na gut, die Pfützen waren die Meinigen und so sah ich & das Bike auch hinterher aus.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab den Rocky gestern abend mal am Krankenlager besucht und medizinische Notfallhilfe aus dem Hause Hans Riegel abgeliefert. Er lässt schön grüssen und brennt auf neue Abenteuer wenn er seine "three-months-later" überwunden hat.


----------



## Kulminator (11. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Info, Bruder. 

Wie sieht mit Krankenbesuch aus? Könnte morgen spätnachmittag nach getaner Arbeit?! Gib mal seine GPS Liegedaten durch ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Oktober 2009)

Bin wieder da!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Oktober 2009)

Wieviel von der Box ist denn noch übrig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Oktober 2009)

Was für eine Frage.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Oktober 2009)

Dann geht mein Plan ja auf.


----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Oktober 2009)

Nein!


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Rocky, wie geht es Dir ?


----------



## Kulminator (14. Oktober 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was für eine Frage.



ich wars nicht ...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. Oktober 2009)

Um Ausreden bist du ja nie verlegen. Glauben wir also, die vielen Besucher wären in den Genuß der angebotenen Köstlichkeit gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (14. Oktober 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Rocky, wie geht es Dir ?



Hi Ede,

mir gehts so weit gut, darf den Arm aber 2Wochen nicht bewegen. Die Herren haben bedenken das sonst die Platte nicht hält.

//Rocky


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

schreibst du jetzt überall das gleiche rein?


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Oktober 2009)

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht noch eine zweite Lampe zu Hause? Bin demnächst ne Woche in Deutschland. Würd mich freuen, wenn sich da vielleicht ein gemeinsamer Night-Ride ausgehen würde...


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

nächste woche liegt im taunus schnee. der nächste freireitertermin ist im april.


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Oktober 2009)

Ach wen stört schon son bissl Schnee...


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

früher war ich auch so ein ganz harter.


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Oktober 2009)

Ja...  Die Zeit vergeht... Und man wird nicht jünger... 
Mir macht der Schnee noch nix aus...


----------



## _jazzman_ (14. Oktober 2009)

Da das Biken in Kärnten auf Forstwegen generell verboten ist und man nur auf ausdrücklich genehmigten Hollandradwegen sein Bike ausführen darf, hat sich ein hier ortsansässiger Trailbuilder mit einem Bauer unterhalten, in dessen Privatbesitz ein Großteil des Berges/Waldes unseres Haustrails ist. Er bat um die Genehmigung, in seinem Waldstück einen kleinen, soganannten "Northshore" bauen zu dürfen. Der Bauer willigte ein, da er offensichtlich ein Bike-Gönner war und so begab sich der ortsansässige Trailbuilder in den Wald und ward lange nicht mehr gesehen...
Nach getaner Arbeit legte er zu Hause Motorsäge, Nägel und Hammer ab und tausche es gegen sein Muskelkraft betriebenes Zweirad. Als der Bauer kurz darauf einen Spaziergang durch sein Revier unternahm und das bezaubernde Werk des Builders entdeckte, nahm er vor lauter Begeisterung ein kostenloses Beratungsgespräch seines Anwalts in Anspruch... Gleiches tat darauf hin auch Bob the Builder. Und nun ist es um die Zukunft dieses schönen Bauwerks ungewiss...

Aber eins steht fest... Der Builder hat sich in den letzten Wochen sichtlich sehr bemüht und das Bauwerk ist sehr fein geworden. Und so lange sich Bauer und Builder nicht einig sind, wird dort freigeritten. Hoffen wir das Beste für das Fortbestehen des feinen Trails am Hausberg...

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7049996"]Hier ein kleiner Eindruck...[/ame]


----------



## dschugaschwili (14. Oktober 2009)

sehr schön.


----------



## Kulminator (15. Oktober 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch vielleicht noch eine zweite Lampe zu Hause? Bin demnächst ne Woche in Deutschland. Würd mich freuen, wenn sich da vielleicht ein gemeinsamer Night-Ride ausgehen würde...



fürn Lenker hätte ich eine P7 anzubieten ...  

Wann kommst du denn? Nächste Woche wirds wieder etwas wärmer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Kulmi,
bin nächstes Wochenende in Gelnhausen, allerdings wird es daher eher schwierig mit Biken, da ich das ganze WE Orchesterprobe habe und bei Musikerkollegen in Brachttal übernachte.

Etwas länger bin ich vom 30.10. bis 09.11. in Deutschland. An den Wochenenden habe ich zwar jeweils ein Konzert in Hanau und in Wiesbaden, aber unter der Woche sollte sicher mal eine Runde drin sein, insofern das Wetter passt.

Was hast Du denn für eine neue Lampe, für die man dir beim Zoll Geld abgenommen hat?

VG, Niko


----------



## rocky_mountain (16. Oktober 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch vielleicht noch eine zweite Lampe zu Hause? Bin demnächst ne Woche in Deutschland. Würd mich freuen, wenn sich da vielleicht ein gemeinsamer Night-Ride ausgehen würde...



Kannst meine von DX haben brauche sie zurzeit nicht. Musst sie nur abholen.
Melde dich wenn du sie brauchst.

//Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (16. Oktober 2009)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für eine neue Lampe, für die man dir beim Zoll Geld abgenommen hat?
> 
> VG, Niko





rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Kannst meine von DX haben



genau DIE hab ich auch ...


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch wieder im Lande.
War die Woche mit Familie in Amsterdam 
Unter anderem auch Radfahren in der City  - ohne Bremsen 
Wir hatten zwar kalt, aber sonst TOP Wetter.
Wenn es an Sonntag auch nur halbwegs trocken ist gehe ich auf eine größere Tour durch den Spessart.
Wer ist mit am Start?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich muss nächste Woche noch einmal zu Arzt. Ich denke aber , da es richtig gut aussieht, kann ich bald wieder mit euch mit. 

Aber eins ist mist...Jetzt ist es wieder Kalt.


----------



## Kulminator (17. Oktober 2009)

@ Kombi: erst mal sehen ... 

@ Sofa: bei Sonne und Wärme kann ja jeder ....


----------



## Lucafabian (18. Oktober 2009)

nächste woche fährt letzte chance fürn bus zum sandplacken....


----------



## Kulminator (19. Oktober 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nächste woche fährt letzte chance fürn bus zum sandplacken....



zu blöd, dass ich am kommenden Wochenende mit Kulmifrau nach Kulmiland fahren MUSS...


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Oktober 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nächste woche fährt letzte chance fürn bus zum sandplacken....



Auch schlecht bei mir, da steht ein 50ter Geburtstag an...
Trotzdem Danke für die Info, wäre diesjahr gerne noch mal mit Aufstiegshilfe rauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Oktober 2009)

Sonntag HK Wanderung war klasse!

@Kulmi, für wann nehmen wir uns den NR vor?
Akkus sollten noch voll genug sein um kurzfristig abzufahren.
Es ist bestes Wetter wenn auch A...kalt. Lange Hosen sind angesagt, mit langen Landser-Uhosen drunter.


Ah, grade die SMS erhalten. Also tonight!


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. Oktober 2009)

War ein netter NR mit Kulmi, trocken & sternenklar


----------



## Kulminator (20. Oktober 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ah, grade die SMS erhalten. Also tonight!



woran liegt das nur, dass man bei dir immer bergauf fährt?? 
Klick dich demnächst bei DX ein - kannst etwas mehr Lumen vertragen...


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Oktober 2009)

Morsche....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gestern Abend hab ich mal die Reifen am Radl gewechselt, da sich die Sommersaison dem Ende neigt und es immer kälter und nasser (weißer) zu werden scheint. Hab jetzt wieder den guten alten Fat Albert Performance in 2.35 drauf. Uiuiui rollt der fein... Da geht das Radl wie von alleine...  Nachdem ich den ganzen Sommer die schweren Maxxis Highroller Supertacky in 2.5 durch die Lande getreten hab kommt einem der FA wie ein RacingRalph vor. Ok, auf Grund des doch merklich geringeren Rollwiderstands reichen jetzt die getretenen Watt nicht mehr aus, um eine Mikrowelle zu betreiben, aber mein Radl ist nun ja auch wieder 1,3kg leichter... 

Im Sommer hat sich Melanie auch ein eigenes Mountainbike zugelegt und ist immer, wenn sie an den Wochenenden in Klagenfurt ist, fleißig am Trainieren. Letzten Sonntag gings dann zum ersten Mal in die Berge. Wir sind über das Bärental rauf zur Klagenfurter Hütte, Minestrone mit Parmesan und ein Bierchen genießen und dann wieder runter. Waren zwar "nur" 5km und 650Hm, aber das hat bei leichtem Schneefall und Temperaturen unter 0° Grad auch gereicht... Immerhin waren es vor 1 1/2 Wochen noch 25 Grad... 

Noch so 2-3 Wochen und dann kann ich mich glaub ich auch über einen Snowride freuen, aber im Moment ist mir noch nicht danach.


----------



## DeStorch (22. Oktober 2009)

hallo an alle! bin neu hier und kenn mich noch nicht so gut aus mit der ganzen materie, aber dieses forum macht mir nen recht vernünftigen eindruck.
fang sozusagen erst mit dem sport an. hab zwar schon das ein oder andere bike im heimischen wäldchen verheizt, will aber die ganze sache mal etwas bewusster angehen.

deshalb auch meine anmeldung hier. 
suche kontakte um ein paar gescheite strecken in meiner umgebung zu finden.

MfG: DeStorch


----------



## Kulminator (22. Oktober 2009)

DeStorch schrieb:


> dieses forum macht mir nen recht vernünftigen eindruck.



das sehe ich auch so 

schliess dich am besten mal an, wenn wieder ne Tour zusammengeht - musst aber im die Hanauer Gegend kommen. Wir versuchen mehr oder weniger regelmässig unter der Woche einen Nightride zu veranstalten und am Wochenende tagsüber ne Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeStorch (22. Oktober 2009)

guten abend....
erstmal danke für das angebot!
unter der woche ists eher bescheiden bei mir, da ich durch meinen job viel in heidelberg bin.
will auch erst mal mein bike einfahren.
aber wenn mal was am wochenende geht, dann bin ich bestimmt mal dabei.

bis dahin bin ich erstmal hier vertreten...


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. Oktober 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> War ein netter NR mit Kulmi, trocken & sternenklar



gut gemacht!


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Oktober 2009)

Glaubt man der Wetterprognose (zumindest der der Zeitung) soll ja morgen ein schöner Sonntag werden.
Sonnenaufgang ist  um 0749.
Da geh ich auf Radl, schnelle HK Runde


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. Oktober 2009)

Naja, die Sonne habe ich nicht grade gesehen, heute morgen 
Und gepisselt hat's auch. Sonst aber knackige Ausfahrt, die mir gezeigt dass meine Kondi ziemlich am Boden ist.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich war heute früh beim Arzt und er meinte das ich wieder Sport machen kann.

Aber mit dem Biken soll ich noch 1 - 2 Wochen warten.

Aber dann.


----------



## Kulminator (26. Oktober 2009)

Biken ist also kein Sport ?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (26. Oktober 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Biken ist also kein Sport ?



Doch!! Aber SATTELsport


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Oktober 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Doch!! Aber SATTELsport



Dann, im Damensitz reiten!

Meister, wird schon...
Dann, aber bald los, sonst bin ich ja allein im Kamm


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag's nur schon mal an:
1. kommenden Samstag IST GUTES WETTER 
2. Ich habe Freigang 
3. Die Bembel fährt um 1100
4. Die bringt mich nach Schöllkrippen
5. Dann per bike zum Dr. Kihn-Platz
6. Und über die üblichen Buckel & Fernblick zurück
7. Hoffe, dass jemand mit fährt


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. Oktober 2009)

Nagut, wenn ichs mir recht überlege gibts noch ne Alternative:

Mit dem Auto zur Hohemark.
Mit Muskelkraft&Pedalumdrehung auf den Feldberg
Rotes Kreuz etc.
Große Runde 
und wieder runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (28. Oktober 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ich sag's nur schon mal an:
> 1. kommenden Samstag IST GUTES WETTER
> 2. Ich habe Freigang
> 3. Die Bembel fährt um 1100
> ...



da wär ich ganz spontan dabei   

Wann muss ich wo zusteigen?


----------



## randi (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Spessartwölfe,

wir starten eine lockere N8RideRunde. Ihr seid hlich eingeladen.
Lockere und einfache Runde, kein Frlly erforderlich 

Ciao Andi

Erster N8Ride Termin Donnerstag 29.10 um 18:30 Treffpunkt am Hallenbad Gelnhausen.
Wir werden auf den Rad-Feldweg über Gründau zur Ronneburg fahren.
Um 18:15 treffen sich die Biker die aus der Richtung Freigericht an der ARAL in Hailer.
Es besteht Helmplicht und es sollte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung für normale Wege vorhanden sein.
Es ist keine geführte Tour, es gilt die STVZO, jeder haftet für sich selber. Bei Regen fahren wir nicht, aber bei Schnee.


----------



## Kulminator (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi Andi, danke für den Hinweis. Wenn es zeitlich mal klappt, versuch ich auf jeden Fall mal dabei zu sein - und ich werd sicher net der einzige Wolf sein? Zeitlich ist 18:30 Uhr in Gelnhausen jedenfalls knapp - but not impossible...


----------



## Kombinatschef (28. Oktober 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> da wär ich ganz spontan dabei
> 
> Wann muss ich wo zusteigen?



Da ich 908 ab GRA etwas heftig finde für Samstachs, peile ich 1108 am GRA Central Station an. Dann ist man um 1152 in Schöllgrippe. Haatschiii!


----------



## Kulminator (28. Oktober 2009)

Gesundheit ...


----------



## Kulminator (28. Oktober 2009)

müsste dann ca 1100 Hanau Main Station sein? Ich check das mal  .....


----------



## Kulminator (28. Oktober 2009)

1102 mit der HLB, Gleis 106...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Oktober 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Da ich 908 ab GRA etwas heftig finde für Samstachs, peile ich 1108 am GRA Central Station an. Dann ist man um 1152 in Schöllgrippe. Haatschiii!



Wie lange wäre denn die ausfahrt ca.? Km und Zeit.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Oktober 2009)

Hej, Sofa, haben wir Dich animiert 
Also mit der Bembel 50min, dann 45min mit Eigenkraft zum Dr. Kihn und dann...je nach Lust und Laune. Tendenziell am Hang entlang. Die Birkenhainer, Frohnbügel, Fernblick mit oder ohne Einkehr etc.
Sind das vor 2 Jahren das letzte Mal gefahren, sind so ca. 50km und 3h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (29. Oktober 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hej, Sofa, haben wir Dich animiert
> Also mit der Bembel 50min, dann 45min mit Eigenkraft zum Dr. Kihn und dann...je nach Lust und Laune. Tendenziell am Hang entlang. Die Birkenhainer, Frohnbügel, Fernblick mit oder ohne Einkehr etc.
> Sind das vor 2 Jahren das letzte Mal gefahren, sind so ca. 50km und 3h.



Einspruch ! 

nur 45 min zum Dr. Kihn Platz??  Mitm Helikopter vielleicht - aber net mit mir... Meiner einer braucht schon etwas länger - wir wollen doch den herbstlichen Spessart geniesen und kein Wettrennen veranstalten.


----------



## Kulminator (29. Oktober 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wie lange wäre denn die ausfahrt ca.? Km und Zeit.



Hey Sofa, keine Sorge - du kommst dabei schon auf Touren...


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (29. Oktober 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Hej, Sofa, haben wir Dich animiert


Ja,irgendwie schon. Will ja unbedingt wieder fahren. Habe aber noch Zeitliche und Koditionelle bedenken.
Sage euch aber noch rechtzeitlich bescheid.


----------



## Kombinatschef (29. Oktober 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Einspruch !
> 
> nur 45 min zum Dr. Kihn Platz??  Mitm Helikopter vielleicht - aber net mit mir... Meiner einer braucht schon etwas länger - wir wollen doch den herbstlichen Spessart geniesen und kein Wettrennen veranstalten.



Na gut, dann eben etwas langsamer 
Wenn wir übrigens den richtigen Einstieg finden können wir ja über die Weinberge in Michelbach abfahren 
Fahre auf jeden Fall mein Leichteres, aber mit FA


----------



## Kulminator (29. Oktober 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Na gut, dann eben etwas langsamer
> Wenn wir übrigens den richtigen Einstieg finden können wir ja über die Weinberge in Michelbach abfahren
> Fahre auf jeden Fall mein Leichteres, aber mit FA



das hört sich gut an...  

Den Einstieg nach Michelbach zu finden, wird ganz bestimmt kein grosses Problem sein. Ich nehm meine Dietzenbacher Dame...


----------



## rocky_mountain (30. Oktober 2009)

Wir hatten bei den Freireitern mal ein lockeres Treffen für heute Abend bei mir ausgemacht. Jetzt weiss ich aber nicht ob das hier angekommen ist. Also wer Lust hat kann gerne ab 19 Uhr bei mir aufschlagen. Für Getränke ist gesorgt und was zu Essen werden wir bei evtl. bestellen.

// Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi Rocky, danke für die Einladung. Ich muss aber leider heute abend passen.  Euch viel Spass... 

Was macht die Genesung? 

Und Ede, wie schauts bei dir gesundheitlich aus?


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Oktober 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ja,irgendwie schon. Will ja unbedingt wieder fahren. Habe aber noch Zeitliche und Koditionelle bedenken.
> Sage euch aber noch rechtzeitlich bescheid.



Rechtzeitlich bescheid?
Bist Du morgen mit am Start? Für 6,85Öre kommen wir nach Schöllgrippe.
Und für Lau wieder zurück!


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. Oktober 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Rechtzeitlich bescheid?
> Bist Du morgen mit am Start? Für 6,85Öre kommen wir nach Schöllgrippe.
> Und für Lau wieder zurück!



Hallo habe meine verabredung noch nicht erreicht. Denke aber das ich mitkommen werde. Es steht 60 / 40 dafür.
Entweder ich bin morgen um 11.00 Uhr am Großauheimer Bahnhof oder kann doch nicht mirkommen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

Ich würde morgen sehr gerne mitfahren weiß aber nicht was ich mit dem Arm schaffe...
Wollte evtl. morgen ab 1300 ein bißchen rund um die B-Quelle probieren was geht.

Rocky: Danke für die Einladung, aber wir sind jetzt gerade erst heimgekommen und sind geschafft.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (30. Oktober 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> Ich würde morgen sehr gerne mitfahren weiß aber nicht was ich mit dem Arm schaffe...
> Wollte evtl. morgen ab 1300 ein bißchen rund um die B-Quelle probieren was geht.
> ...



Da haben wir beide es ja doch gleichzeitig wieder aufs Bike geschafft.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Oktober 2009)

hey, was issn hier los? 

das sind ja gleich 2 gute Nachrichten   

Ich würde aber trotzdem gerne die vereinbarte Runde in den Spessart machen - Ede, ein andermal gerne. 

Bin also morgen 11 Uhr in der HLB...


----------



## randi (31. Oktober 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hi Andi, danke für den Hinweis. Wenn es zeitlich mal klappt, versuch ich auf jeden Fall mal dabei zu sein - und ich werd sicher net der einzige Wolf sein? Zeitlich ist 18:30 Uhr in Gelnhausen jedenfalls knapp - but not impossible...



Hi Kulmi und alle Spessartwölfe, Bikerinnen und Biker

nächster N8Ride am Donnerstag 05.11. Wir könnten uns um 19:15 am Buchberg treffen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Oktober 2009)

Heiß geduscht, jetzt ist's besser 

Das war ein TOP Indian Summer Ride.
Reschpäkt, Sofa !

Herr Ober, ein Pils!




auf der B




Michelbacher Weinberge...




...und Finaler Trail


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. Oktober 2009)

Super Tour heute.  Danke an Kombi und Kulmi für den geilen Samstag Ride. War super Lustig und das Wetter war genial. 

Aber ich war echt im Arsch bin auf dem Zahnfleich in die Dusche gekrochen und wie ein Schluck Wasser ins Sofa gefallen. Und diese gelee artike Masse was in der Bahn noch mein Körper war wird, diese Gottartige Position heute auch nich mehr verlassen.
Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (31. Oktober 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> Ich würde morgen sehr gerne mitfahren weiß aber nicht was ich mit dem Arm schaffe...
> Wollte evtl. morgen ab 1300 ein bißchen rund um die B-Quelle probieren was geht.
> ...



Wie ist denn bei dir gelaufen Ede? Macht der Arm noch viel Zicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (31. Oktober 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Heiß geduscht, jetzt ist's besser
> 
> Das war ein TOP Indian Summer Ride.
> Reschpäkt, Sofa !
> ...



hübsche Bilder ...  

Wo gibts den Rest? 

mann o mann - das war heute wieder ne Tour  ganz nach meinem Geschmack. 

Dr. Kihn Platz - mit uns Bremsern - erst nach 1 Std 08 erreicht ...  

Hab heute auch dicke Beine, die ich jetzt schön hochlegen werde.


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Oktober 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn bei dir gelaufen Ede? Macht der Arm noch viel Zicken?



Ich bin heute dann doch zum HK + Welle gefahren. Mir fehlt halt Kraft und Kontrolle im linken Arm.
Der Trail ist fast schon unsichtbar.

Bin aber recht gut hochgekommen.


----------



## Kulminator (1. November 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich bin heute dann doch zum HK + Welle gefahren. Mir fehlt halt Kraft und Kontrolle im linken Arm.
> Der Trail ist fast schon unsichtbar.
> 
> Bin aber recht gut hochgekommen.



 hört sich gut an


----------



## randi (1. November 2009)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/3/0/5/_/medium/CIMG1796Large.JPG

Da sind wir die letzten Tage hochgefahren


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/3/0/5/_/medium/CIMG1796Large.JPG
> 
> Da sind wir die letzten Tage hochgefahren



Runter macht mehr Spaß.


----------



## Kulminator (1. November 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Runter macht mehr Spaß.



 sehe ich auch so ... 

@All + Randi: bin diese Woche komplett ausgebucht - hab folglich keine Chance für einen NR. Schade...


----------



## randi (1. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> sehe ich auch so ...
> 
> @All + Randi: bin diese Woche komplett ausgebucht - hab folglich keine Chance für einen NR. Schade...



Hi Ihr Wölfe,

klar macht runter mehr Spaß, aber hochzukommen ist auch eine Herausforderung. Vor allem weil der Kollege vor mir über 50 Lenzen auf dem Buckel hat und da fast hochgeflogen ist. Meine Pulsuhr ist dabei geplatzt 

Schade mit dem N8Ride. Wird hoffentlich noch in 2009 klappern.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. November 2009)

Als wir da runtergekommen sind, haben wir im oberen Abschnitt einen mit Feinsplitt bedeckten Steilweg passiert...
Bedarf gewisser Technik um spurtreu runterzufahren. Stell'  mir grade vor, wie man da tretender- und fahrenderweise hochkommt...


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hübsche Bilder ...
> 
> *Wo gibts den Rest?*
> 
> ...



Den Rest gibt's bei mir 
Das mir dem Dr. Kihn üben wir noch mal. 45min sind def. drinne. Habe mir das ganze noch mal im Google Earth angeschaut. An der T-Kreuzung rechts rum um den Buckel, dann an der nächsten Wegkreuzung links hoch eine Rampe (die kenn' ich noch), oben Kreuzung links >> Dr. Kihn.

Und, ab demnächst...ES WERDE LICHT! 
Bestellt-is!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (1. November 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich bin heute dann doch zum HK + Welle gefahren. Mir fehlt halt Kraft und Kontrolle im linken Arm.
> Der Trail ist fast schon unsichtbar.
> 
> Bin aber recht gut hochgekommen.




Freut mich daß Du wieder auf dem Bike sitzt!

Kommendes WE würde ich bei hinreichend akzeptablen Wetter mal den Trail ausgerüstet ablaufen...
Oder wir warten noch ein paar Tage bis die Blätter weitgehend runter sind und machen dann den Weg frei.
Wann hast Du Deine OP?


----------



## Mtb Ede (2. November 2009)

Kombi: Besser noch warten bis alle Blätter unten sind, wir wissen ja wo der Trail langgeht.
OP hab ich mal auf den 22.12.09 gelegt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. November 2009)

@Ede,

so machen wir's!
Ich denke auch, war eine gute Entscheidung noch bis Dezember mit der OP zu warten. So können wir wenigstens vom November die besseren Tage / Abende mitnehmen.
@Spessartw., heute abend werde sogar ich Fernsehmuffel mal vor der Glotze sitzen wenn um 22.15 STROMBERG kommt...


----------



## randi (3. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Hi Kulmi und alle Spessartwölfe, Bikerinnen und Biker
> 
> nächster N8Ride am Donnerstag 05.11. Wir könnten uns um 19:15 am Buchberg treffen.


Muß leider um eine Woche verschoben werden. 

Könnt ja schon mal einplanen nächste Woche Donnerstag um 19:30 am Buchberg!?


----------



## Kulminator (6. November 2009)

Thx, Randi. Kommende Woche könnte klappen.

WE hätte ich auch Zeit - wenn ich aber heute aus dem Fenster schau, überleg ich mir das nochmal...


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. November 2009)

Was geht, bei dem Schweinegrippewetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (7. November 2009)

erst mal diese Schweinerei abwarten. Ich kann eh frühestens ab 13 Uhr - mal schauen, wie's dann aussieht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (7. November 2009)

Naja, habe heute morgen im Garten gearbeitet (Winterfest machen), jetzt hats angefangen zu pisseln.
Ich sage mal alles für heute Nachmittag ab. 
Habe heute Innendienst und heute Abend Großküche


----------



## Kulminator (8. November 2009)

Kurzentschlossen bin ich heute doch kurz raus - Richtung Grüne Seen und Obertshausen. Die Klamotten sind ein Fall für Ariel & Co - sonst wars eigentlich gar net soo schlecht. 

Wenn diese Woche das Wetter wieder passen sollte, geht aus alle Fälle ein NR? Randi hat für Donnerstag einen NR angesetzt - da möchte ich dabeisein. Wer ist auch dabei?


----------



## Mtb Ede (8. November 2009)

Ich war zu Fuss im Trail und hab drei Kurven geändert.

Fitness für NR ist bescheiden, würde was bekanntes fahren.


----------



## Kulminator (8. November 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Fitness für NR ist bescheiden, würde was bekanntes fahren.



 schaun mer mal wie's Wetter so wird.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. November 2009)

War heute, späten Nachmittag, kurzentschlossen, auch noch mal für 1 1/2h draußen 

Mein Lieber Scholli, wenn man sich abseits der geschotterten WABs bewegt wirds ganz schön rutschig auf den belaubten Trails. Auf dem Klappermühlchentrail war es um 1730 schon schwer duster und ich habe dann einen James-Bond-mäßigen Abflug hingelegt. Aber ganz geblieben, nur ein bissl dreckig.


----------



## rocky_mountain (8. November 2009)

Es ist mal wieder so weit!

Geplant ist eine Weihnachtsfeier am 18 od. 19.12 auf dem Buchberg.
Für die Reservierung bräuchte ich mal ein paar Meldungen wann es euch besser passt.

// Rocky


----------



## Kulminator (9. November 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Es ist mal wieder so weit!
> 
> Geplant ist eine Weihnachtsfeier am 18 od. 19.12 auf dem Buchberg.
> Für die Reservierung bräuchte ich mal ein paar Meldungen wann es euch besser passt.
> ...



oh ... hat da jemand viel Zeit und kann Weihnachtsfeiern planen?   

Buchberg am 19.12 wäre schon o.k. ... Zwecks der Lokalität war auch der Chinese in Alzenau im Gespräch?


----------



## rocky_mountain (9. November 2009)

Ach ich denke Buchberg ist ok da gibt es für jeden was.
Chinese ist immer so eine Sache.

Zeit ist gut bin wieder auf der Arbeit!

// Rocky


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (9. November 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Zeit ist gut bin wieder auf der Arbeit!
> 
> // Rocky



Also doch jede menge Zeit. 

Ich sage dir noch bescheid wegen dem 19.12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (9. November 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ach ich denke Buchberg ist ok da gibt es für jeden was.
> Chinese ist immer so eine Sache.
> 
> Zeit ist gut bin wieder auf der Arbeit!
> ...



Schau an, der Rocky trägt wieder zum gesamtwirtschaftlich Wohl bei 

Buchberg, von mir aus, auch wenn wir den schon in&auswendig kennen.
Den Chinesen in Kahl a.d.K. können wir ja mal vorweg nehmen...


----------



## Kulminator (10. November 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Den Chinesen in Kahl a.d.K. können wir ja mal vorweg nehmen...



Auch Lecht, Meistel ...


----------



## randi (10. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Thx, Randi. Kommende Woche könnte klappen.
> 
> WE hätte ich auch Zeit - wenn ich aber heute aus dem Fenster schau, überleg ich mir das nochmal...



Hallo Ihr Wölfe,

diese Woche wird es nix. Bin noch für diese Woche arbeits-bikefrei, Gelbschein.
Hoffe am We wieder locker fahren zu können.
Weihnachtsfeier am Buchberg kling gut.
Wir werden in G-Town auch eine Weihnachtsfeier machen


----------



## Kulminator (10. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Wölfe,
> 
> diese Woche wird es nix. Bin noch für diese Woche arbeits-bikefrei, Gelbschein.
> Hoffe am We wieder locker fahren zu können.
> ...



och schade ....  

Dir jedenfalls gute Besserung - haste hoffentlich keine Swineflew? 

WE kann ich leider net - für nächste Woche siehts auch mau aus...

Wann und wo findet eure Weihnachtsfeier statt?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (10. November 2009)

Nachdem mir heute der Auftrag des Zeremonienmeisters zuteil wurde, habe ich die mir übertragene Aufgabe soeben erledigt.

Ein Tisch für ca. 20 Personen ist für den Samstag, 19. Dezember 2009 um 19.30 Uhr in der Gaststätte des Mount Book für die Bande reserviert.

Die Bande der üblichen Verdächtigen freut sich auf ein zahlreiches Erscheinen. Die Veranstaltungsparameter sind hinlänglich bekannt, mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen.


----------



## randi (10. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> och schade ....
> 
> Dir jedenfalls gute Besserung - haste hoffentlich keine Swineflew?
> 
> ...



Danke, 
bessere mich ständig, ist keine Mrs. Piggyflew.
Termin und location stehem noch nicht fest. Der 19 ist ja schon vergeben . Wo feiert Ihr ??????  
Ah jetzt habe ich es gerafft.
Dann steht die Weihnachtsfeier bestimmt auch in der Lookaround. Also wir werden bestimmt nicht in Mountainslipperycreek (Bergischgladbach) feiern. Achja und mein threwwithknife (Durchflußmesser) is broken an now i`m on the woodway.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (10. November 2009)

Feier? 19.? Da komm isch auch hin.... 
Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Kulminator (10. November 2009)

Hot Rod1 schrieb:


> Feier? 19.? Da komm isch auch hin....
> Gruß,
> Marco



 



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Nachdem mir heute der Auftrag des Zeremonienmeisters zuteil wurde, habe ich die mir übertragene Aufgabe soeben erledigt.
> 
> Ein Tisch für ca. 20 Personen ist für den Samstag, 19. Dezember 2009 um 19.30 Uhr in der Gaststätte des Mount Book für die Bande reserviert.
> 
> Die Bande der üblichen Verdächtigen freut sich auf ein zahlreiches Erscheinen. Die Veranstaltungsparameter sind hinlänglich bekannt, mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (11. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> och schade ....
> 
> Dir jedenfalls gute Besserung - haste hoffentlich keine Swineflew?



Kann Euch sagen, alles was man über DIE Impfung sagt IST WAHR.

Erst mal zwischen 300 heulenden Blagen und Mamas beim Arzt anstehen.
Dann, die Spritze ist ein Klacks. Winzige Menge, keine Ahnung ob die mich besch***en haben und noch mal mit Wasser-Ölgemisch gestreckt haben.

So nach 4 Stunden fängts an weh zu tun.
Nachts kannste nicht drauf liegen.
Und morgends haste dann einen Oberarm wie Popeye auf Spinat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (11. November 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Kann Euch sagen, alles was man über DIE Impfung sagt IST WAHR.
> 
> Erst mal zwischen 300 heulenden Blagen und Mamas beim Arzt anstehen.
> Dann, die Spritze ist ein Klacks. Winzige Menge, keine Ahnung ob die mich besch***en haben und noch mal mit Wasser-Ölgemisch gestreckt haben.
> ...



das kenne ich 

hab mir gestern die gegen die normale (viel gefährlichere) geben lassen. Dabei ist meinem Doc aufgefallen, dass die Hepatitis-Impfung auch wieder fällig ist. Also andere Nadel 2 cm tiefer am gleichen Arm angesetzt. Die Nacht war ziemlich schlaflos - heute Popeye auf doppelter Spinatdosis ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. November 2009)

Was für Helden.


----------



## Kulminator (11. November 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Was für Helden.



 schon klar .. alles Kinderkram gegen dein Knochenpuzzle ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. November 2009)

So war das nicht gemeint!


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. November 2009)

Buchberg am 19.12. ist o.k.. Plan B bei Schnee oder Windbruch ?... hatten wir schon mal.

Geht was am WE?


----------



## Kulminator (11. November 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Buchberg am 19.12. ist o.k..



das hat aber gedauert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (11. November 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Buchberg am 19.12. ist o.k.. Plan B bei Schnee oder Windbruch ?... hatten wir schon mal.
> 
> Geht was am WE?



bei Schnee oder Windbruch machen wir den Zeremonienmeister persönlich verantwortlich und nehmen ihn in Haftung


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> bei Schnee oder Windbruch machen wir den Zeremonienmeister persönlich verantwortlich und nehmen ihn in Haftung


----------



## randi (12. November 2009)

Hallo Ihr Wölfe,

unsere Weihnachtsfeier steigt am 12.12 um 19:30 in Hailer. Wer von euch würde denn zu uns kommen? Damit ich wegen der Reservierung planen kann?


----------



## Kombinatschef (12. November 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Geht was am WE?



Ja, wenn es nicht grade schüttet, würde ich um 1300 mal auf den Trail zur Begehung gehen. Ab Parkplatz Ziegelei. Mit Rechen etc.
Vorher mal abstimmen.


----------



## Kulminator (13. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Wölfe,
> 
> unsere Weihnachtsfeier steigt am 12.12 um 19:30 in Hailer. Wer von euch würde denn zu uns kommen? Damit ich wegen der Reservierung planen kann?



ich hätte schon grosse Lust, mich zur Gelnhäuser Runde dazuzugesellen ...  Wer begleitet mich/uns?


----------



## randi (13. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich hätte schon grosse Lust, mich zur Gelnhäuser Runde dazuzugesellen ...  Wer begleitet mich/uns?



Hi Kulminator,

opti,

wir freuen uns auf jeden Spessartwolf und Biker/innen die Lust auf einen gemütliche Abend mit viel Bikegesprächen haben.

Hallo Biker`s,

l_ade euch zur diesjährigen Weihnachtsfeier des Radtreffpunktes Gelnhausen ein.
Am Samstag den 12.12.2009 um 19:30 in der Gaststätte Europa.
Bitte gebt mir Bescheid ob Ihr kommt damit ich entsprechend reservieren kann.
Die Gaststätte Europa bietet eine gut bürgerliche internationale Küche mit den klassischen italienischen Speisen bis hin zu polnischen Spezialitäten. Ihr findet sie direkt in Hailer an der Hauptstraße neben der Eisdiele. Ausreichend Parkplätze sind am Teegut Parkplatz vorhanden. _


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Hi Kulminator,
> 
> opti,
> 
> ...



Da nehmen wir den Ede mit und feiern in seinen B-Day rein, dann brauchen wir auch kein Geld.

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt käme ich mit.


----------



## randi (13. November 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Da nehmen wir den Ede mit und feiern in seinen B-Day rein, dann brauchen wir auch kein Geld.
> 
> Wenn nix dazwischen kommt käme ich mit.



Super Rocky,

dann kommen schon mal drei Spessartwölfe. Jetzt muß ich doch ne Liste machem ;-)))


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. November 2009)

Kombi : Wollen wir es mit den Bikes ab B8 ,1300 probieren? Hab den großen Rucksack  dabei.

Rocky : Du schlauer Fuchs... wär auch in Hailer dabei.


----------



## randi (13. November 2009)

Hallöchen,

fahrt Ihr morgen ne Tour? Muß nach 14tägiger Abstinenz ja wieder mal anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (13. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Super Rocky,
> 
> dann kommen schon mal drei Spessartwölfe. Jetzt muß ich doch ne Liste machem ;-)))





Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi : Wollen wir es mit den Bikes ab B8 ,1300 probieren? Hab den großen Rucksack  dabei.
> 
> Rocky : Du schlauer Fuchs... wär auch in Hailer dabei.



3 + Frauchen (?) =  ?


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. November 2009)

Kulmi : Maria kommt mit.

randi : Wollen unseren Trail checken. Wenn es leicht regnet zu Fuß , ansonsten mit Bike.
Würd ich eher als Arbeitseinsatz als eine Tour bezeichnen.


----------



## Google (13. November 2009)

wird ja auch mal wieder Zeit, dass man da ordentlich fahren kann


----------



## Kombinatschef (13. November 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kombi : Wollen wir es mit den Bikes ab B8 ,1300 probieren? Hab den großen Rucksack  dabei.



Auch machbar.
Laß uns mal das Wetter morgen mittag abwarten, ich rufe Dich dann zu Hause an


----------



## Kulminator (13. November 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Kulmi : Maria kommt mit.



Gut, dann eben 5 + Rockyfrauchen (?)


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Gut, dann eben 5 + Rockyfrauchen (?)



?


----------



## Kulminator (13. November 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> ?



kommst du alleine?


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. November 2009)

Kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Kulminator (13. November 2009)

sag ich doch: 5 + Rockyfrauchen (?) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (14. November 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> randi : Wollen unseren Trail checken. Wenn es leicht regnet zu Fuß , ansonsten mit Bike.
> Würd ich eher als Arbeitseinsatz als eine Tour bezeichnen.



Hallo Ede,

dann faher ich heute, nach meiner Pause, erstmal alleine um wieder in Gang zukommen. 
Viel Spaß beim "buddeln und aufräumen"


----------



## Zilli (14. November 2009)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> .... Ein Tisch für ca. 20 Personen ist für den Samstag, 19. Dezember 2009 um 19.30 Uhr in der Gaststätte des Mount Book für die Bande reserviert....


Da dieser Ruf auch in der Nachbarschaft erschallte und gehört wurde, würde ich einen dieser 20 Plätze gerne _ausfüllen ..._


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. November 2009)

Zilli schrieb:


> Da dieser Ruf auch in der Nachbarschaft erschallte und gehört wurde, würde ich einen dieser 20 Plätze gerne _ausfüllen ..._


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. November 2009)

Die Trailpflege mit Kurvenänderung war eine lohnende Aktion. Der Trail ist jetzt wieder sichtbar und flüssiger fahrbar.

Kombi : Danke, das Du dabei warst.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (14. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Super Rocky,
> 
> dann kommen schon mal drei Spessartwölfe. Jetzt muß ich doch ne Liste machem ;-)))



Mich wirst du nicht draufsetzen können. Ich mach mit ein paar Kumpels an diesem WE eine Old School Hockey Groundhopping Tour.


----------



## randi (14. November 2009)

Dafür komme ich und fülle zumindest Platzmäßig die Lücke die der Bruder reißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (15. November 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Die Trailpflege mit Kurvenänderung war eine lohnende Aktion. Der Trail ist jetzt wieder sichtbar und flüssiger fahrbar.
> 
> Kombi : Danke, das Du dabei warst.



Hat Schbass gemacht 

Abends dann noch Tanzen gewesen (wie der Lump' am Stecke).
Mannomann, heute merk ich alle möglichen und unmöglichen Knochen und Muskeln.
Wetter ist zwar gut, draußen, aber ich muß mich mal erholen


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. November 2009)

So war heute auch mal kurzfristig unterwegs und habe die Grünen Seen unter die Stollen genommen. Lässt sich aber beschissen fahren zu nass und zu viel Laub --> Rutschgefahr.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. November 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> und zu viel Laub --> Rutschgefahr.


 
Deshalb waren wir ja gestern auch mit dem Akku-Laubsauger unterwegs


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (15. November 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Deshalb waren wir ja gestern auch mit dem Akku-Laubsauger unterwegs



Den musste dir vors Bike schnallen. So ist immer freie fahrt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. November 2009)

Wenn&Falls es heute gegen Abend nicht mehr von Oben regnen sollte werde ich wohl eine Runde drehen. Regen von Unten ist egal.
So ab 1900/1930.


----------



## Kulminator (17. November 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Wenn&Falls es heute gegen Abend nicht mehr von Oben regnen sollte werde ich wohl eine Runde drehen. Regen von Unten ist egal.
> So ab 1900/1930.



Optimist !!!!  

Dank des Pilotenstreiks der Finnair hab ich diese Woche zwangsdienstreisefrei ... Aber bei dem Schweinewetter machts hier keinen Spass...


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Optimist !!!!
> 
> ... Aber bei dem Schweinewetter machts hier keinen Spass...



Nagut, hast' ja Recht. Bin zuu lange auf der Arbeit geblieben und zuu naß war es mir dann doch.
Aber zum Wochenende hin soll es ja trocken und warm werden, also SHORT-TROUSERS-INDIAN-SUMMER-TOUR am Samstag


----------



## Kulminator (17. November 2009)

WE leider (wieder) negativ 

Aber NR diese Woche noch, wenn das Wetter doch noch Einsehen hat, gerne...


----------



## Kombinatschef (17. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> WE leider (wieder) negativ
> 
> Aber NR diese Woche noch, wenn das Wetter doch noch Einsehen hat, gerne...



Okidoki. Wir bleiben in touch. Wenn das Wetter dreht, dann auch noch mal am Abend unter der Woche.
Dennoch, ich will dann am WoE 1-2mal den Trail heimsuchen


----------



## Kulminator (18. November 2009)

Kurzentschlossen:
heute abend ab ca. 18 Uhr ab HU auf gut befestigten Wegen. Dauer ca 2 Stunden 

Gelände ist wahrscheinlich nach dem Dauerregen der letzten Tage völlig durchgeweicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (18. November 2009)

Ab Mitte nächster Woche werde ich wohl auch wieder mal fahren.
Da wäre so eine Tour nicht schlecht. Mal sehen ob dann noch jemand fährt.

// Rocky


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. November 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ab Mitte nächster Woche werde ich wohl auch wieder mal fahren.
> Da wäre so eine Tour nicht schlecht. Mal sehen ob dann noch jemand fährt.
> 
> // Rocky



Warum nicht? Habe nicht vor krank zu werden.
Außerdem können wir ja auch ab OF oder FFM fahren...


----------



## Kulminator (18. November 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Ab Mitte nächster Woche werde ich wohl auch wieder mal fahren.
> Da wäre so eine Tour nicht schlecht. Mal sehen ob dann noch jemand fährt.
> 
> // Rocky



 echt? schon wieder fit für "so eine Tour"?


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. November 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Habe nicht vor krank zu werden.
> Außerdem können wir ja auch ab OF oder FFM fahren...


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> echt? schon wieder fit für "so eine Tour"?



Mal sehen was der Doc am Mittwoch im Krankenhaus sagt.
Aber ich gehe davon aus dass ich dann wieder voll belasten darf.


----------



## Kulminator (18. November 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Aber ich gehe davon aus dass ich dann wieder voll belasten darf.



brauchste gar nicht - auf so einer Tour ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (18. November 2009)

Dann hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter.


----------



## Kulminator (18. November 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter.



.. und dass die Finnair den Streik fortführt....


----------



## Kombinatschef (18. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> brauchste gar nicht - auf so einer Tour ...



Papperlapapp...auch SO EINE TOUR mit mir kann ganz schön belastend sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (18. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> .. und dass die Finnair den Streik fortführt....



Peilen wir morgen abend ab 1900 mal an für einen NR?
@Sofa, auch badei?


----------



## Kulminator (18. November 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Peilen wir morgen abend ab 1900 mal an für einen NR?
> @Sofa, auch badei?



 bin dabei... aber nur, wenn wir so eine Tour fahren  
Treffpunkt B8? Ede, wie schauts bei dir aus?


----------



## randi (18. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> bin dabei... aber nur, wenn wir so eine Tour fahren
> Treffpunkt B8? Ede, wie schauts bei dir aus?



Hi,

wir starten um 18:30 am Hallenbad Gelnhausen.


----------



## Kulminator (19. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir starten um 18:30 am Hallenbad Gelnhausen.



1830 in GN ist mir definitiv zuuuu früh.... 

wollen wir uns irgendwo treffen?


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. November 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Peilen wir morgen abend ab 1900 mal an für einen NR?
> @Sofa, auch badei?



Ist mir heute zu spät. Sorry
Werde wohl wenn ich nach Hause komme einrunde drehen.


----------



## randi (19. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> 1830 in GN ist mir definitiv zuuuu früh....
> 
> wollen wir uns irgendwo treffen?


Hi Kulmi,

laß uns für den 26.11 etwas ausmachen. Treffpunkt Industriepark Wolfgang oder Buchberg oder ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (19. November 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Ist mir heute zu spät. Sorry
> Werde wohl wenn ich nach Hause komme einrunde drehen.



um Fünf iss es genauso dunkel wie um Sieben .... 



randi schrieb:


> Hi Kulmi,
> 
> laß uns für den 26.11 etwas ausmachen. Treffpunkt Industriepark Wolfgang oder Buchberg oder ....



 1830 Wolfgang ginge, Buchberg wäre dann eher um 1900 - 1930 Uhr ...


----------



## rocky_mountain (19. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> um Fünf iss es genauso dunkel wie um Sieben ....
> 
> 
> 
> 1830 Wolfgang ginge, Buchberg wäre dann eher um 1900 - 1930 Uhr ...



19.12.2009 20.00 Uhr Buchberg!


----------



## randi (19. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> um Fünf iss es genauso dunkel wie um Sieben ....
> 
> 
> 
> 1830 Wolfgang ginge, Buchberg wäre dann eher um 1900 - 1930 Uhr ...



Das ist das Problem. 18:30 Wolfgang ist für meine Mitfahrer nicht zu packen.
Laßt uns etwas für nächste Woche ausmachen.


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. November 2009)

Jetzt habt Ihr mich total verwirrt.
Also,
ich kann und will heute um 1900.
Wenn keiner mit will, überlege ich mir es noch und gehe auf einen Vortrag über Mathematik (mag einer denken, Manno, daß sind aber Alternativen...   ist aber in diesem Falle eine echte Alternative, denn da spricht eine Koryphäe)


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. November 2009)

Heute kann ich nicht, aber SA ab 1300.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (19. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> um Fünf iss es genauso dunkel wie um Sieben



Es ging mir ja nicht über die Dunkelheit sonden um die Zeit. War heute um 17.30 wieder zu Hause. Und habe dann noch was vor heute Abend.


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. November 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Heute kann ich nicht, aber SA ab 1300.



Ich auch


----------



## Kulminator (19. November 2009)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Es ging mir ja nicht über die Dunkelheit sonden um die Zeit. War heute um 17.30 wieder zu Hause. Und habe dann noch was vor heute Abend.



schon gut ... 

habe mit dem Kombi eine ganz nette Feierabendrunde gedreht ... jetzt noch was essen, kurz aufs Sofa und dann ab ins Bett - muss morgen ja wieder die Welt retten...


----------



## Kombinatschef (20. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> schon gut ...
> 
> habe mit dem Kombi eine ganz nette Feierabendrunde gedreht ... jetzt noch was essen, kurz aufs Sofa und dann ab ins Bett - muss morgen ja wieder die Welt retten...



Wir haben ja auch wieder mal wie die Bekloppten reingetreten 
ich merke den workout jetzt schön in den Beinen


----------



## Kulminator (20. November 2009)

uphill hab ich mich aber zurückgehalten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> muss morgen ja wieder die Welt retten...



Vergess nur dein Cape nicht


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. November 2009)

Morgen 1300 B8 ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. November 2009)

Ja, Sa 1300 B8. Fusion.


----------



## Mtb Ede (21. November 2009)

Klasse Runde heute


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. November 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Klasse Runde heute



Yep!
Geniales Wetter, noch einmal. Mir graust es schon wenn es bald so richtig naßkalt wird.
 Schönes WoE!


----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2009)

Will eigentlich nur sagen, dass mich heute nichts und niemand aufs Bike bringen wird


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Will eigentlich nur sagen, dass mich heute nichts und niemand aufs Bike bringen wird



Warum?


----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2009)

Ooch ... nur so ....


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. November 2009)

Na dann ich habe schon gedacht das Wetter könnte ein Grund sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2009)

wie ist denn das Wetter in OF?


----------



## rocky_mountain (23. November 2009)

Also in NI starker Regen und extrem windig! Auf deutsch schei$$ Wetter.


----------



## Kulminator (23. November 2009)

sag ich doch...


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. November 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Also in NI starker Regen und extrem windig! Auf deutsch schei$$ Wetter.



Na, da geh' ich heute doch lieber tanzen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (23. November 2009)

Hockeyspielen ist bei dem Wetter auch 'ne Alternative. Allerdings ist's mit knapp 13 Grad doch recht warm. Und hinterher gibt's ein gutes Selbstgebrautes.


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. November 2009)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Also in NI starker Regen und extrem windig! Auf deutsch schei$$ Wetter.



Morgen soll es trocken sein. Klingt doch verlockend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (24. November 2009)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Morgen soll es trocken sein.



Wo ?


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wo ?



Sahara...wo sonst


----------



## Kulminator (25. November 2009)

heute nachmittag durch die Hessische Sahara rollen - das wärs ... 

für heute abend sind aber blöderweise wieder Schauer vorgehergesagt  ... mal sehen wie sich das Wetter heute noch entwickelt. Vermutlich wirds - wenn überhaupt - heuete abend ne ganz kurzfristige Sache?


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. November 2009)

Dann deute ich das mal so das heute abend nix geht.

Am WE?


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. November 2009)

Bin noch im office, open end.
Wird also nix, heute.


----------



## Kulminator (25. November 2009)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Dann deute ich das mal so das heute abend nix geht.
> 
> Am WE?



kann mich heute nicht aufraffen ... 

WE geht klar. Bin mal im Lande und hab Zeit - lass uns auf vernünftiges Wetter hoffen. Wie wäre es mit einer gepflegten Tour zum Aschaffenburger Weihnachtsmarkt?


----------



## Mtb Ede (25. November 2009)

kulminator schrieb:


> kann mich heute nicht aufraffen ...
> 
> We geht klar. Bin mal im lande und hab zeit - lass uns auf vernünftiges wetter hoffen. Wie wäre es mit einer gepflegten tour zum aschaffenburger weihnachtsmarkt?



o.k.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> kann mich heute nicht aufraffen ...
> 
> WE geht klar. Bin mal im Lande und hab Zeit - lass uns auf vernünftiges Wetter hoffen. Wie wäre es mit einer gepflegten Tour zum Aschaffenburger Weihnachtsmarkt?



Habe Interesse (gepflegt...), Samstag ist bei mir allerdings nicht möglich, nur Sonntag


----------



## Marcus (30. November 2009)

Hier geht es weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434737


----------

